# 2 BUNS in the oven............thanksgiving testers!!!!



## Dreambaby69

Hi ladies! I am just wondering if any ladies wana join me in waiting. i am ttc num 2 and 6DPO. I started this thread because I didn't know how to join the other threads in the 2ww and it seems that the ladies there have been through so many BFPS, BFNS and cycles together and I didn't wana intrude. So if anyone feels like they are in a similar situation and would like company......PLEASE PLEASE come and join in the wait with me.........THANK YOU!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:



Update: Here is hoping for october to be the month of :bfp: :happydance:. Good Luck Everyone!

:pink::blue::crib::dance: HALLOWEEN TESTERS :dust::blue::pink:


OCTOBER 11

:bfp:KK :bfp:10dpo


OCTOBER 24th 
:bfp:charlie00134:bfp: 13dpo


:pink::blue::crib:Bun in the oven.......thanksgiving testers!!:yipee::wohoo::dust:


----------



## clacko

I'm 7dpo today after a very funny cycle this month! Do you have any symptoms? X


----------



## Dreambaby69

yeaaaaa a buddy :happydance:. cramped like hell yesterday and had back ache. Cold like symptom since 3 dpo and woke with stuffy nose this morning. But by this afternoon almost all symptoms were gone except little twinges on my lower right abdomen. I tot i was having AF really early. And u?


----------



## Krissykat1006

I am on cycle day 22 and 6dpo :) I just joined a couple days ago to and feel like an outsider too so I would be happy to wait it out with you!


----------



## Krissykat1006

I had cold symptoms dpo 4&5, dull cramps off and on yesterday, and I've been exhausted.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> I am on cycle day 22 and 6dpo :) I just joined a couple days ago to and feel like an outsider too so I would be happy to wait it out with you!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yeaaaaaaa u are welcome. we are the same DPO. ANY SYMPTOMS?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> I had cold symptoms dpo 4&5, dull cramps off and on yesterday, and I've been exhausted.

Similar sysmptoms except i don't feel exhausted lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

I think I posted my symptoms right as you posted back LOL! But I had cold symptoms dpo 4&5, dull cramps off and on yesterday, and I've been exhausted.

I had a off 21 day cycle the last 2 months, this is our first month trying. AF should have been here yesterday if I go by those other 2 cycles, but if I regulated back out to a 28 day cycle she will be here the 19th. So I am not so patiently waiting


----------



## Dreambaby69

when is everyone testing?


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> when is everyone testing?

Well I already have POAS fever, I tested yesterday even though I knew it was super early (BFN, of course) I am gonna try to hold out till Sunday to test again, then every other day till AF shows up I think. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> when is everyone testing?
> 
> Well I already have POAS fever, I tested yesterday even though I knew it was super early (BFN, of course) I am gonna try to hold out till Sunday to test again, then every other day till AF shows up I think. :thumbup:Click to expand...

lol. I am trying to wait till tuesday 17th (10dpo) Hope i wait that long lol:blush:


----------



## clacko

I normally have 36 day cycles and ovulate around cd 23 but this month I started spotting brown on cd 23 until cd 34 and then had a positive opk on cd 35! Now on cd 42 and 7dpo (af is 6 days late compared to normal) I had pink spotting yesterday, only once and a little this morning when I checked cp and just now had a glob of ewcm with specs of blood in. 

I have had bad back ache across my back for a couple of days. I have had loose bowels for a few days which is now turned to constipation :-/ also have a little sore throat and been getting headaches. Loss of appetite for the lady few days too! 

Don't know what to think this month! I have already tested with af been late but only been 7dpo and has been negative obviously!

Having cramps like I get with af now but normally don't get cramps until I'm already bleeding :-/ xx


----------



## Krissykat1006

Fingers crossed for when you do!! :D It's so hard not to want to check lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

clacko said:


> I normally have 36 day cycles and ovulate around cd 23 but this month I started spotting brown on cd 23 until cd 34 and then had a positive opk on cd 35! Now on cd 42 and 7dpo (af is 6 days late compared to normal) I had pink spotting yesterday, only once and a little this morning when I checked cp and just now had a glob of ewcm with specs of blood in.
> 
> I have had bad back ache across my back for a couple of days. I have had loose bowels for a few days which is now turned to constipation :-/ also have a little sore throat and been getting headaches. Loss of appetite for the lady few days too!
> 
> Don't know what to think this month! I have already tested with af been late but only been 7dpo and has been negative obviously!
> 
> Having cramps like I get with af now but normally don't get cramps until I'm already bleeding :-/ xx


Sounds promising! :thumbup: Do you have any idea what threw your cycle off this month? With the weird ones I had I thought it may have been due to my changing our eating style...we were on South Beach Diet for months but I decided to switch to the Paleo style cause it seemed healthier and more beneficial...and the months that we did it my cycle changed. Mother nature works oddly sometimes.:dohh:


----------



## clacko

Iv no idea, im maybe wondering if it was stress maybe as I went through a little stress before I was meant to ovulate and when it was all sorted was the day I started spotting on cd23 which was the day we went away for a weekend so maybe was the stress and then it all been over that caused it, who knows! 

I'm just hoping all my symptoms are because I'm pregnant! Dd has just turned 1 so you'd think I'd remember the symptoms but I can't at all. With dd we conceived the first month of trying so didn't really expect to be pregnant and got my bfp around 10dpo so found out really quickly x


----------



## Dreambaby69

clacko said:


> I normally have 36 day cycles and ovulate around cd 23 but this month I started spotting brown on cd 23 until cd 34 and then had a positive opk on cd 35! Now on cd 42 and 7dpo (af is 6 days late compared to normal) I had pink spotting yesterday, only once and a little this morning when I checked cp and just now had a glob of ewcm with specs of blood in.
> 
> I have had bad back ache across my back for a couple of days. I have had loose bowels for a few days which is now turned to constipation :-/ also have a little sore throat and been getting headaches. Loss of appetite for the lady few days too!
> 
> Don't know what to think this month! I have already tested with af been late but only been 7dpo and has been negative obviously!
> 
> Having cramps like I get with af now but normally don't get cramps until I'm already bleeding :-/ xx

wow hun urs sounds very promising :thumbup:. here is hoping for a :bfp: to follow :happydance: GL X


----------



## clacko

Thanks hunni, fingers crossed for you too x


----------



## tryfor2

Ooh, may I join? I'm 7 dpo. First cycle trying to conceive #2. I'm confused though--ff has me ovulating last Fri (CD 21) but then I got a + OPK the next day. ? Didn't have another OPK to test again. My temps are more in line with o-ing on CD 21 though. Having lots of symptoms, but then I had some last cycle when we weren't even trying yet and obviously wasn't pregnant so.... I feel like it's all in my head but then I can't be imagining all this can I? Don't think my chances are great though as we BD just once 3 days before O. And I've since read a bunch of stuff about m/c from babies conceived from late ovulation ( never mind that I have a healthy toddler resulting from conception on CD 19 or 20!) Still, fairly stressed out and very obsessed! I've done a few tests already (I know, I know). I just figured I have so many symptoms maybe the HCG is high enough earlier....


----------



## clacko

Tryfor2 iv read things saying that bd a few days before ov is best so the sperm is waiting for the egg to be released so don't count yourself out yet! Xx


----------



## Krissykat1006

yes what Clacko said :) welcome to the group Tryfor2!


----------



## DD80

I'm 8dpo (I think) today. I MC last month and I'm hoping for pregnancy.


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> I'm 8dpo (I think) today. I MC last month and I'm hoping for pregnancy.

Welcome DD80! :flower:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hi gals would like to join the crowd, have you got an empty chair ? :winkwink:

I'm a 33 year old mom of 2! (4&6)
This is my 1st month of TCC and I came across this great page here yesterday 



:flower:


----------



## clacko

Foreign Chick said:


> Hi gals would like to join the crowd, have you got an empty chair ? :winkwink:
> 
> I'm a 33 year old mom of 2! (4&6)
> This is my 1st month of TCC and I came across this great page here yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> :flower:

Welcome, take a seat  x


----------



## tryfor2

Thanks Clacko and KrissyKat1006! Clacko, I also have AF-type cramps, but I did last cycle too. They are a bit worse now though but still just off and on. With my first pregnancy I felt NOTHING during the TWW except for cramps the day AF was due. So having a bunch of symptoms now makes me wonder... I'm either pregnant or something's wrong with me! Like Dreambaby69 I am trying to wait till 10 DPO to test (again). That's Monday for me. When is everybody else testing?


----------



## Krissykat1006

Foreign Chick said:


> Hi gals would like to join the crowd, have you got an empty chair ? :winkwink:
> 
> I'm a 33 year old mom of 2! (4&6)
> This is my 1st month of TCC and I came across this great page here yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> :flower:

Welcome!!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

tryfor2 said:


> Thanks Clacko and KrissyKat1006! Clacko, I also have AF-type cramps, but I did last cycle too. They are a bit worse now though but still just off and on. With my first pregnancy I felt NOTHING during the TWW except for cramps the day AF was due. So having a bunch of symptoms now makes me wonder... I'm either pregnant or something's wrong with me! Like Dreambaby69 I am trying to wait till 10 DPO to test (again). That's Monday for me. When is everybody else testing?

I have serious problems with patience and I'll be 7dpo tomorrow...so IF I can hold off I'll start testing at 8dpo just to make myself all crazy :happydance:


----------



## tryfor2

I know Krissykat1006--I just want to KNOW already! I don't know how women do this cycle after cycle (I DO know, but you know what I mean).... The stress would kill me! And everyone is so different. Some lucky ones get BFPs at 6 dpo and then others don't get one for weeks. That's one thing that sucks about pregnancy and childbirth--nobody will give you a definite answer for most things. You end up hearing lots of "I don't know/it's hard to say" and my personal favorite, "everybody is different." :wacko:


----------



## Krissykat1006

One of my best friends TTC for 3 years before finally getting a BFP...she has been my go to person since we started trying. And I'm already like...dang, I admire the heck outta you!


----------



## DD80

Hey guys! Thanks for the welcome.  

I went crazy tonight and took a test 8dpo...faint positive! I was feeling off and on nauseous all day which sucks (if MS starts this early...UGH!!!) but it made me HAVE to test. It was the MS type nausea feeling to...like, i hate food, but 30 mins later im starving, then i eat a little, then food sounds gross again. I will test tomorrow with my other tests. Both are Internet cheapies - 1 is wondfo and the other is in a pink package.

So, fingers crossed!


----------



## clacko

Well 8dpo and af 7 days late for me! Tested this morning bfn! Couldn't sleep most the night :-/ so symptoms so far today, insomnia, feeling very sick since waking, slight stuffy nose and sore throat, still some slight cramps with slight upset stomach feeling! Cp is soft and closed with with dark pink cm, more than yesterday :-( think af is just around the corner for me! Damn my stupid cycle this month just think its my body playing with me :-(


----------



## Dreambaby69

tryfor2 said:


> Ooh, may I join? I'm 7 dpo. First cycle trying to conceive #2. I'm confused though--ff has me ovulating last Fri (CD 21) but then I got a + OPK the next day. ? Didn't have another OPK to test again. My temps are more in line with o-ing on CD 21 though. Having lots of symptoms, but then I had some last cycle when we weren't even trying yet and obviously wasn't pregnant so.... I feel like it's all in my head but then I can't be imagining all this can I? Don't think my chances are great though as we BD just once 3 days before O. And I've since read a bunch of stuff about m/c from babies conceived from late ovulation ( never mind that I have a healthy toddler resulting from conception on CD 19 or 20!) Still, fairly stressed out and very obsessed! I've done a few tests already (I know, I know). I just figured I have so many symptoms maybe the HCG is high enough earlier....

Welcome tryfor2. Just like pp said u might still be in luck. You might have timed ur bedding to perfection. A friend of mine when she was ttc conceived in one cycle by bedding just once in the whole cycle on her O day. It wasn't intentional, she had a lot going on. But BANG...... 9 months later a boy. So FX for u and G L x:happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> I'm 8dpo (I think) today. I MC last month and I'm hoping for pregnancy.

Welcome DD80. Sorry about the Mc:hugs:
gl this cycle x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Foreign Chick said:


> Hi gals would like to join the crowd, have you got an empty chair ? :winkwink:
> 
> I'm a 33 year old mom of 2! (4&6)
> This is my 1st month of TCC and I came across this great page here yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> :flower:

Welcome foreignchick.


----------



## Dreambaby69

I was off for few hours and already one possible BFP:happydance::happydance:. This is going to be a lucky thread xx keep the BFP's coming ladies xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> Hey guys! Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I went crazy tonight and took a test 8dpo...faint positive! I was feeling off and on nauseous all day which sucks (if MS starts this early...UGH!!!) but it made me HAVE to test. It was the MS type nausea feeling to...like, i hate food, but 30 mins later im starving, then i eat a little, then food sounds gross again. I will test tomorrow with my other tests. Both are Internet cheapies - 1 is wondfo and the other is in a pink package.
> 
> So, fingers crossed!

Congratulations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Hey guys! Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I went crazy tonight and took a test 8dpo...faint positive! I was feeling off and on nauseous all day which sucks (if MS starts this early...UGH!!!) but it made me HAVE to test. It was the MS type nausea feeling to...like, i hate food, but 30 mins later im starving, then i eat a little, then food sounds gross again. I will test tomorrow with my other tests. Both are Internet cheapies - 1 is wondfo and the other is in a pink package.
> 
> So, fingers crossed!

oooh exciting!! :hugs: keeping positive thoughts going!! 

I was hungry earlier so had a piece of bread with butter and every bite I was like this doesn't taste good, but I am so hungry lol!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

I am 6DPO today, hi everyone :) Good luck for this month x


----------



## noodles13

Morning ladies how are you all :) I am 6 dpo today and I'm itching to test lol days are going slow waiting for test day


----------



## bigbloomerz

noodles13 said:


> Morning ladies how are you all :) I am 6 dpo today and I'm itching to test lol days are going slow waiting for test day

Me too!! I have got an evil back ache today :nope: 
Going out for a belated birthday meal and drinks tonight, I don't really want to drink but then don't also want to set alarm bells off with my friends that we are TTC. 
What would you do? Did think of saying I can't drink much because I need to practice my driving over the weekend for my upcoming test.


----------



## clacko

Say your on antibiotics or something for a reason to not drink or that your not feeling well and didn't want to let them down so decided to go and just not drink  

I have had no more spotting since this morning, really thought af was coming but now nothing!! Feeling sick this morning and like I have an upset belly! Also back ache and cramps this morning but they feel like they have gone now  

Good luck to everyone  xx


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I went crazy tonight and took a test 8dpo...faint positive! I was feeling off and on nauseous all day which sucks (if MS starts this early...UGH!!!) but it made me HAVE to test. It was the MS type nausea feeling to...like, i hate food, but 30 mins later im starving, then i eat a little, then food sounds gross again. I will test tomorrow with my other tests. Both are Internet cheapies - 1 is wondfo and the other is in a pink package.
> 
> So, fingers crossed!
> 
> oooh exciting!! :hugs: keeping positive thoughts going!!
> 
> I was hungry earlier so had a piece of bread with butter and every bite I was like this doesn't taste good, but I am so hungry lol!!Click to expand...

That's so how it is. I want food, then I don't. Then i eat, then i feel nauseous, then i feel hungry, then nauseous. Not looking fwd to MS this time, but more accepting of it this time. :)


----------



## DD80

bigbloomerz said:


> noodles13 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies how are you all :) I am 6 dpo today and I'm itching to test lol days are going slow waiting for test day
> 
> Me too!! I have got an evil back ache today :nope:
> Going out for a belated birthday meal and drinks tonight, I don't really want to drink but then don't also want to set alarm bells off with my friends that we are TTC.
> What would you do? Did think of saying I can't drink much because I need to practice my driving over the weekend for my upcoming test.Click to expand...

Can you say you have a little heartburn or something and don't want to irritate it? I would just say something like that.


----------



## tryfor2

Congrats Dd80! That's awesome! A positive is a positive, no matter how faint. I had a huge temp dip--97.86 yesterday to 97.18 today. I'm 8 dpo. I've heard about implantation dips but have also heard they are common on non-pregnancy charts too :(. AF due tomorrow (I ovulated late), so we'll see. Weird symptoms though, like extra saliva (actually drooled yesterday) and jaw pain. Explain that!!

Yes, I'd just say I had a headache or something and "I'll start with water." At the dentist the other day they wanted to do X-rays and I had to tell them I could be pregnant so they didn't do them. As I said it I thought " yup, totally just jinxed it."

Hey, we're doing well. One BFP already!!


----------



## tryfor2

Welcome tryfor2. Just like pp said u might still be in luck. You might have timed ur bedding to perfection. A friend of mine when she was ttc conceived in one cycle by bedding just once in the whole cycle on her O day. It wasn't intentional, she had a lot going on. But BANG...... 9 months later a boy. So FX for u and G L x:happydance:[/QUOTE]


Yes, that's exactly how my son was conceived. It was our first try of our first TTC cycle, i wasnt charting and wasnt even sure I was ovulating. Since I didn't think I had much chance of conceiving I didn't think about it much until I was late ( making this my first real TWW I guess). Dumb luck, I think! It would be kind of cool to be pg this cycle though because I'd know I'd conceived from BD on our wedding anniversary. Pretty nice present (never did get hubby anything....). A BFP would do!


----------



## Mindy1264

Hi all. 
I'm 8dp IUI today.. I would like to join in if I can? I've been trying since June 2012 no luck. Saw a RE he did minor surgery in April 2013 for endometriosis and the took Clomid for months of may-August with no success. This month I am medication free. We had our first IUI September 6, 2013 and I am 8dpiui today... I have a posting on here as well with some information about myself and my husband. 

What is everyone feeling today?

I had a basal temp drop this morning and have some cramps and back pain. 
Any guesses what causes this?


----------



## Krissykat1006

bigbloomerz said:


> I am 6DPO today, hi everyone :) Good luck for this month x

Good luck to you too :D


----------



## Krissykat1006

Mindy1264 said:


> Hi all.
> I'm 8dp IUI today.. I would like to join in if I can? I've been trying since June 2012 no luck. Saw a RE he did minor surgery in April 2013 for endometriosis and the took Clomid for months of may-August with no success. This month I am medication free. We had our first IUI September 6, 2013 and I am 8dpiui today... I have a posting on here as well with some information about myself and my husband.
> 
> What is everyone feeling today?
> 
> I had a basal temp drop this morning and have some cramps and back pain.
> Any guesses what causes this?

Hi Mindy and welcome!!

I'm 7dpo today and I'm feeling pretty good today, just kinda tired and super gassy (poor poor hubby) :haha:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hi Krissy & Mindy :)

when are you guys planning on testing? I'm right there with you, my BBT chart sais 
8DPO, but I'm certain its only 7DPO... 
So ready to TEST... grrrr this waiting is awful :D
One way or the other I just want to know NOW!!! heheheheh 

greeting


----------



## Dreambaby69

Welcome to all the new ladies. How are you all feeling today 
Afm all symptoms are gone ...... So i have no idea what is going on in there lol. Oh well still patiently waiting xx


----------



## Krissykat1006

Foreign Chick said:


> Hi Krissy & Mindy :)
> 
> when are you guys planning on testing? I'm right there with you, my BBT chart sais
> 8DPO, but I'm certain its only 7DPO...
> So ready to TEST... grrrr this waiting is awful :D
> One way or the other I just want to know NOW!!! heheheheh
> 
> greeting

I tested today...BFN, but its super early, I just have no patience :fool: I bought some dollar store cheapies to just satisfy my urge for the next 4 days and a First response for Thursday!


----------



## Krissykat1006

:sleep:


Dreambaby69 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies. How are you all feeling today
> Afm all symptoms are gone ...... So i have no idea what is going on in there lol. Oh well still patiently waiting xx

I'm so tired today...I woke up like 4 hours ago and I already wanna go back to sleep


----------



## Foreign Chick

Krissykat1006 said:


> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> Hi Krissy & Mindy :)
> 
> when are you guys planning on testing? I'm right there with you, my BBT chart sais
> 8DPO, but I'm certain its only 7DPO...
> So ready to TEST... grrrr this waiting is awful :D
> One way or the other I just want to know NOW!!! heheheheh
> 
> greeting
> 
> I tested today...BFN, but its super early, I just have no patience :fool: I bought some dollar store cheapies to just satisfy my urge for the next 4 days and a First response for Thursday!Click to expand...

Oh Krissy I don't blame you a bit! according to my BBT chart I'm 8dpo which means 6 days b4 AF that 1stResponse is so tempting... Know 6 days sooner... hahahh My fiancé wanted to go get some last night I said NO! he said ok Sunday for sure... hahhah Ideally I like to stay strong and wait til Tuesday/Wednensday hahah but I'm afraid I'll follow your footsteps and test Monday with a BFN lol


----------



## clacko

Not many symptoms for me today either apart from pink cm when checking cervix and a little brown spotting on panty liner. Been fine all day but having some mild cramps on my right side near my hip bone/ovary area! Don't know what this spotting is. Will test again tomorrow x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> :sleep:
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies. How are you all feeling today
> Afm all symptoms are gone ...... So i have no idea what is going on in there lol. Oh well still patiently waiting xx
> 
> I'm so tired today...I woke up like 4 hours ago and I already wanna go back to sleepClick to expand...

Well that sounds promising so fingers crossed for u hun x


----------



## Krissykat1006

Foreign Chick said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> Hi Krissy & Mindy :)
> 
> when are you guys planning on testing? I'm right there with you, my BBT chart sais
> 8DPO, but I'm certain its only 7DPO...
> So ready to TEST... grrrr this waiting is awful :D
> One way or the other I just want to know NOW!!! heheheheh
> 
> greeting
> 
> I tested today...BFN, but its super early, I just have no patience :fool: I bought some dollar store cheapies to just satisfy my urge for the next 4 days and a First response for Thursday!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Krissy I don't blame you a bit! according to my BBT chart I'm 8dpo which means 6 days b4 AF that 1stResponse is so tempting... Know 6 days sooner... hahahh My fiancé wanted to go get some last night I said NO! he said ok Sunday for sure... hahhah Ideally I like to stay strong and wait til Tuesday/Wednensday hahah but I'm afraid I'll follow your footsteps and test Monday with a BFN lolClick to expand...

LOL!! I have no willpower :blush: Here's hoping you stay strong, but if you don't and have to test early....no picking on you here!! Postive thoughts sent to ya!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> :sleep:
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies. How are you all feeling today
> Afm all symptoms are gone ...... So i have no idea what is going on in there lol. Oh well still patiently waiting xx
> 
> I'm so tired today...I woke up like 4 hours ago and I already wanna go back to sleepClick to expand...
> 
> Well that sounds promising so fingers crossed for u hun xClick to expand...

Thanks Dreambaby! I've cut back on my coffee since TTC (was a massive coffee drinker) so I know that could also be a factor. But I am staying positive and hoping for a BFP this cycle!


----------



## Mindy1264

[/QUOTE]

I tested today...BFN, but its super early, I just have no patience :fool: I bought some dollar store cheapies to just satisfy my urge for the next 4 days and a First response for Thursday![/QUOTE]

Oh Krissy I don't blame you a bit! according to my BBT chart I'm 8dpo which means 6 days b4 AF that 1stResponse is so tempting... Know 6 days sooner... hahahh My fiancé wanted to go get some last night I said NO! he said ok Sunday for sure... hahhah Ideally I like to stay strong and wait til Tuesday/Wednensday hahah but I'm afraid I'll follow your footsteps and test Monday with a BFN lol[/QUOTE]

I caved in and tested this afternoon, :bfn: I know it's a bit early but I couldn't help myself. I am still having a lot of lower right abdominal cramping/pinching.. I'm wondering if this is going to lead to my :bfp: On Friday, my 2WW will be complete but my RE said to call on the 23 if the :witch: doesn't show her face before then ... How is everyone else feeling??


----------



## DD80

tryfor2 said:


> Congrats Dd80! That's awesome! A positive is a positive, no matter how faint. I had a huge temp dip--97.86 yesterday to 97.18 today. I'm 8 dpo. I've heard about implantation dips but have also heard they are common on non-pregnancy charts too :(. AF due tomorrow (I ovulated late), so we'll see. Weird symptoms though, like extra saliva (actually drooled yesterday) and jaw pain. Explain that!!
> 
> Yes, I'd just say I had a headache or something and "I'll start with water." At the dentist the other day they wanted to do X-rays and I had to tell them I could be pregnant so they didn't do them. As I said it I thought " yup, totally just jinxed it."
> 
> Hey, we're doing well. One BFP already!!

I had a lot of bloating and my pants went tight around the waist at 7dpo, which is what happened last time. It goes down eventually, but I quickly gained about 3-4 lbs both times. Then I had a temp dip (admittedly I don't temp "correctly"), that night...from 97.6-.7 to 97.1. Then the next morning I was 98.3. My temp last pregnancy was about 98.3 which is high for me, so another reason to test. I heard after implantation, it takes about 48 hrs to get a + test, so I tried (a bit early, but still). If I were on a normal cycle, my period is supposed to come on Thursday - cycle est. at 28 days. I'm usually between 26-28.

Got two faint positives on two different types if ICs this morning. Feel hungrier than normal, but slight food aversion/nausea. Nothing bad though - very subtle. crampy/heavy feeling. Still wanted coffee though, so I mixed with decaf - this is different from last time - last time I had a feeling we conceived because about 2-3dpo I could have cared less to have coffee when before I LOVED my coffee.

Oh, and this time I've had small brown spotting 5dpo and 6dpo, with a small amount of red/orange spots on 7dpo. This morning I had a bit of brown spotting and (I hate to say this) creamy CM. otherwise I don't notice my CM too much. I thought it was me still spotting from the MC, so I can't say if its IB or not.

Sorry for the detail, but I know it helped me to read posts with details in them, so I want to pass on da love! :kiss:

Good luck to all! I'm reading your stories and hoping for all of you!


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> tryfor2 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Dd80! That's awesome! A positive is a positive, no matter how faint. I had a huge temp dip--97.86 yesterday to 97.18 today. I'm 8 dpo. I've heard about implantation dips but have also heard they are common on non-pregnancy charts too :(. AF due tomorrow (I ovulated late), so we'll see. Weird symptoms though, like extra saliva (actually drooled yesterday) and jaw pain. Explain that!!
> 
> Yes, I'd just say I had a headache or something and "I'll start with water." At the dentist the other day they wanted to do X-rays and I had to tell them I could be pregnant so they didn't do them. As I said it I thought " yup, totally just jinxed it."
> 
> Hey, we're doing well. One BFP already!!
> 
> I had a lot of bloating and my pants went tight around the waist at 7dpo, which is what happened last time. It goes down eventually, but I quickly gained about 3-4 lbs both times. Then I had a temp dip (admittedly I don't temp "correctly"), that night...from 97.6-.7 to 97.1. Then the next morning I was 98.3. My temp last pregnancy was about 98.3 which is high for me, so another reason to test. I heard after implantation, it takes about 48 hrs to get a + test, so I tried (a bit early, but still). If I were on a normal cycle, my period is supposed to come on Thursday - cycle est. at 28 days. I'm usually between 26-28.
> 
> Got two faint positives on two different types if ICs this morning. Feel hungrier than normal, but slight food aversion/nausea. Nothing bad though - very subtle. crampy/heavy feeling. Still wanted coffee though, so I mixed with decaf - this is different from last time - last time I had a feeling we conceived because about 2-3dpo I could have cared less to have coffee when before I LOVED my coffee.
> 
> Oh, and this time I've had small brown spotting 5dpo and 6dpo, with a small amount of red/orange spots on 7dpo. This morning I had a bit of brown spotting and (I hate to say this) creamy CM. otherwise I don't notice my CM too much. I thought it was me still spotting from the MC, so I can't say if its IB or not.
> 
> Sorry for the detail, but I know it helped me to read posts with details in them, so I want to pass on da love! :kiss:
> 
> Good luck to all! I'm reading your stories and hoping for all of you!Click to expand...

Congrats Hun :happydance:


----------



## Foreign Chick

CONGRATS Dreambaby!!!!!:))


----------



## Dreambaby69

Foreign Chick said:


> CONGRATS Dreambaby!!!!!:))


:shrug::shrug::shrug:
lol thanks u might be phsycic. It's DD80 who got her :bfp: I have not tested yet but I will gladly accept the congrats and hope in a few days that it will be my first congrats for my impending :bfp:


----------



## tryfor2

So after having next to no symptoms yesterday except for a couple of sharp pains really low down on the left (like pubic hairline low--sorry for the description--is this how low your uterus is normally?), this morning I woke up with pain between my shoulder blades (could have slept wrong), I was starving, and was all congested. I assumed I was coming down with a cold but then when I tried to blow my nose nothing came out. I even--TMI--shoved a finger up there--nothing. I did have pregnancy rhinitis my entire pregnancy last time (hormone induced swelling of the mucous membranes and nothing you can do about it), so this has me wondering. Cramps too, serious gas and bloating late last night. And has anyone noticed their veins change colour? Mine are usually blue (I'm very pale), but lately have been more visible and bright green! Anyone know anything about this? My BBT was back up today--97.45 up from 97.18 yesterday. It probably should have shot up much higher if I was pregnant, right? DH wanted me to test today but I'm being strong and waiting till tomorrow, 10 DPO. Oh, and what about dreams? Mine have been super vivid lately (I don't usually recall dreaming at all). A few nights ago I dreamed I got a BFP, and two nights ago I dreamed about my ob-gyn! Can you say "obsessed"?!! How is everybody today?


----------



## clacko

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/image-20.jpg

9dpo


----------



## tryfor2

I don't think I see a second line there but I'm on my phone so I could just be missing something. If it is in fact a BFN, that sucks. I am sorry you had to see that but 9 dpo is still really early. I can't tell you how many charts I've seen on ff that had negative tests at 9, 10, even 11 dpo and still end up with BFPs. Not trying to give you false hope but it definitely isn't over yet.... Try tomorrow with me?


----------



## Dreambaby69

i am rubbish at seeing lines but i hope that it is a :bfp::happydance:


----------



## clacko

I thought I could see something but think its just an Evap oh looked and he said he could t see anything! Just thought I'd show you ladies. Ill be testing every day until af as this is longest cycle iv every had and I'm technically 8 days late but think I only ovulated 9 days ago maybe 8 x


----------



## Foreign Chick

I think my body is playing tricks on me, so I woke up this morning feeling just fine, then as I was brushing my teeth, the taste of the toothpaste didn't work for me so I gagged a few times, didn't think anything of it. Then bout an hour later as I went to the laundry room to fold some towels, there is was again NAUSIA ... had this bitter taste in my mouth as if I'm about to throw up, I ran to the bathroom and ... after a few gags (no vomit) I felt ok again.... I'm only 8dpo, is it even possible to feel morning sickness this early???? HELP!!! Am I going crazy??


----------



## DD80

Foreign Chick said:


> I think my body is playing tricks on me, so I woke up this morning feeling just fine, then as I was brushing my teeth, the taste of the toothpaste didn't work for me so I gagged a few times, didn't think anything of it. Then bout an hour later as I went to the laundry room to fold some towels, there is was again NAUSIA ... had this bitter taste in my mouth as if I'm about to throw up, I ran to the bathroom and ... after a few gags (no vomit) I felt ok again.... I'm only 8dpo, is it even possible to feel morning sickness this early???? HELP!!! Am I going crazy??

I tested at night on 8dpo because I was feeling a bit ill - hard to explain. I'm not a puker regularly, but I just felt hungry/nauseous. Had a metallic taste for a few seconds too. The first pregnancy, I had some random food aversions right away - didn't want coffee at 2-3 dpo, which is not like me.

So, with that said, I don't think you are crazy. I totally think its possible!! :thumbup: when are you testing?


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank You DD80, that makes me feel a little better :D

I was planning on testing on Tuesday 10dpo but DH got a 2 pack 1st response so I'm sure I'll waste one in the morning @ 9dpo .... ;)


----------



## DD80

Foreign Chick said:


> Thank You DD80, that makes me feel a little better :D
> 
> I was planning on testing on Tuesday 10dpo but DH got a 2 pack 1st response so I'm sure I'll waste one in the morning @ 9dpo .... ;)

Lol did you check an implantation calendar to estimate when it happens so you can test at the "right" time?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Foreign Chick said:


> Thank You DD80, that makes me feel a little better :D
> 
> I was planning on testing on Tuesday 10dpo but DH got a 2 pack 1st response so I'm sure I'll waste one in the morning @ 9dpo .... ;)

yeaaaaaaa :happydance: keep us posted. G L x


----------



## Dreambaby69

i have a feeling there is going to be tons of :bfp: this week.:happydance::happydance: Good luck to everyone testing this week. And i heard that the :witch: is out of town so let's get those :bfp:s rolling :happydance::happydance:


----------



## noodles13

Hey ladies im 8 dpo tomorrow.... not sure what to expect this month really I did have a weird dream about fish last night kol apparently its an old wives tale predicting pregnancy


----------



## Foreign Chick

DD80 said:


> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> Thank You DD80, that makes me feel a little better :D
> 
> I was planning on testing on Tuesday 10dpo but DH got a 2 pack 1st response so I'm sure I'll waste one in the morning @ 9dpo .... ;)
> 
> Lol did you check an implantation calendar to estimate when it happens so you can test at the "right" time?Click to expand...

Implantation calendar ??? where @? hehehe


----------



## Krissykat1006

Congrats :) Hoping that it continues to stay positive!


----------



## Krissykat1006

tryfor2 said:


> So after having next to no symptoms yesterday except for a couple of sharp pains really low down on the left (like pubic hairline low--sorry for the description--is this how low your uterus is normally?), this morning I woke up with pain between my shoulder blades (could have slept wrong), I was starving, and was all congested. I assumed I was coming down with a cold but then when I tried to blow my nose nothing came out. I even--TMI--shoved a finger up there--nothing. I did have pregnancy rhinitis my entire pregnancy last time (hormone induced swelling of the mucous membranes and nothing you can do about it), so this has me wondering. Cramps too, serious gas and bloating late last night. And has anyone noticed their veins change colour? Mine are usually blue (I'm very pale), but lately have been more visible and bright green! Anyone know anything about this? My BBT was back up today--97.45 up from 97.18 yesterday. It probably should have shot up much higher if I was pregnant, right? DH wanted me to test today but I'm being strong and waiting till tomorrow, 10 DPO. Oh, and what about dreams? Mine have been super vivid lately (I don't usually recall dreaming at all). A few nights ago I dreamed I got a BFP, and two nights ago I dreamed about my ob-gyn! Can you say "obsessed"?!! How is everybody today?

I read this and LOL, cause I woke up with the same pain in the same place and I've been blowing my nose for the last 20 minutes feeling something there but nothing coming out! you are 1dpo ahead of me, I'm 8 today.

Other than the above im still kinda gassy and having some AF like cramps but no AF yet *knock on wood*


----------



## Krissykat1006

Also need to add I woke up around 4 this morning and felt like I was going to vomit, but I just concentrated on my breathing and went back to sleep.

Tested this morning, (8dpo) BFN, AF is due Thursday.


----------



## tryfor2

Krissykat1006 said:


> tryfor2 said:
> 
> 
> So after having next to no symptoms yesterday except for a couple of sharp pains really low down on the left (like pubic hairline low--sorry for the description--is this how low your uterus is normally?), this morning I woke up with pain between my shoulder blades (could have slept wrong), I was starving, and was all congested. I assumed I was coming down with a cold but then when I tried to blow my nose nothing came out. I even--TMI--shoved a finger up there--nothing. I did have pregnancy rhinitis my entire pregnancy last time (hormone induced swelling of the mucous membranes and nothing you can do about it), so this has me wondering. Cramps too, serious gas and bloating late last night. And has anyone noticed their veins change colour? Mine are usually blue (I'm very pale), but lately have been more visible and bright green! Anyone know anything about this? My BBT was back up today--97.45 up from 97.18 yesterday. It probably should have shot up much higher if I was pregnant, right? DH wanted me to test today but I'm being strong and waiting till tomorrow, 10 DPO. Oh, and what about dreams? Mine have been super vivid lately (I don't usually recall dreaming at all). A few nights ago I dreamed I got a BFP, and two nights ago I dreamed about my ob-gyn! Can you say "obsessed"?!! How is everybody today?
> 
> I read this and LOL, cause I woke up with the same pain in the same place and I've been blowing my nose for the last 20 minutes feeling something there but nothing coming out! you are 1dpo ahead of me, I'm 8 today.
> 
> Other than the above im still kinda gassy and having some AF like cramps but no AF yet *knock on wood*Click to expand...

I guess this means we're both totally PG.... Or both totally not!! 8dpo is still way early. I tested at 7 and got a BFN. It's never over till AF. Mine is due today and hasn't shown but I'm not expecting it for a while bc I o'ed late, so pg or not, it will be late. 

So tomorrow the testing marathon begins. Like someone else said, I'll be testing every day until BFP or AF!! Everyone report back here (hopefully with BFPs!! We wouldn't want DD80 to get lonely :winkwink:)


----------



## Krissykat1006

I will be here with bells and glitter :)


----------



## Dei1991

Hi has anyone ovulated roughly around 13-16 aug and had a positive result yet


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dei1991 said:


> Hi has anyone ovulated roughly around 13-16 aug and had a positive result yet

I ovulated the 16th, and BFN so far :) still have till Thursday for Af to show up though.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> I will be here with bells and glitter :)

:rofl: me tooooo


----------



## Dei1991

Do you have any symptoms? I've got a doc appointment thurs so hopefully show up then


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dei1991 said:


> Do you have any symptoms? I've got a doc appointment thurs so hopefully show up then

I've just been super tired mostly since about 4dpo, I get AF like cramps now and then. My BBs just started getting sore today, but mine get sore before I get AF so that's not unusual for me.


----------



## Dreambaby69

here are my symptoms

Lately i get tired easily but just at night( Sleep early)

I have been drinking tons of water and peeing a lot

Last night i became soooo feverish and ached all over like i was coming down with something

woke up this morning and was fine 

I have been eating a lot

I hope that all this is not in my head :wacko::wacko:


----------



## DD80

Took clear blue with weeks just now and pregnant 1-2! :) lets hope it goes up next week!


----------



## DD80

Dreambaby69 said:


> here are my symptoms
> 
> Lately i get tired easily but just at night( Sleep early)
> 
> I have been drinking tons of water and peeing a lot
> 
> Last night i became soooo feverish and ached all over like i was coming down with something
> 
> woke up this morning and was fine
> 
> I have been eating a lot
> 
> I hope that all this is not in my head :wacko::wacko:

When do you test? Lots of good symptoms!!


----------



## Dei1991

Woo hope u get positive result.
I have no symptoms really well a few I think but I don't know if I may well be pregnant or it's my periods comin very soon
No period at all roughly about week late
My nipples feel slightly tender sensitive 
My cervix also feels high hardish and I don't kno if it is open? Slightly can't get the tip of my finger I'm tho tmi sorry lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> Took clear blue with weeks just now and pregnant 1-2! :) lets hope it goes up next week!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> here are my symptoms
> 
> Lately i get tired easily but just at night( Sleep early)
> 
> I have been drinking tons of water and peeing a lot
> 
> Last night i became soooo feverish and ached all over like i was coming down with something
> 
> woke up this morning and was fine
> 
> I have been eating a lot
> 
> I hope that all this is not in my head :wacko::wacko:
> 
> When do you test? Lots of good symptoms!!Click to expand...


thanks i hope soooo:happydance: 12 dpo on thursday.....if i can wait till then.


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hi ladies! Congrats to DD80 on her :bfp:!!!! May I join? 7dpo today. Cycle #2 TTC #2. AF due end of next week, but I started taking B6 Complex this month due to shorter LP last month, so could be later...although Im hoping for a :bfp: and not needing to worry about my LP length! :) GL and happy testing ladies! 

Here's my chart link: https://fertilityfriend.com/home/46cb0b/


----------



## Foreign Chick

welcome on board redheadbabies :)

crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Krissykat1006

RedheadBabies said:


> Hi ladies! Congrats to DD80 on her :bfp:!!!! May I join? 7dpo today. Cycle #2 TTC #2. AF due end of next week, but I started taking B6 Complex this month due to shorter LP last month, so could be later...although Im hoping for a :bfp: and not needing to worry about my LP length! :) GL and happy testing ladies!
> 
> Here's my chart link: https://fertilityfriend.com/home/46cb0b/

Welcome :D and GL!!


----------



## DD80

RedheadBabies said:


> Hi ladies! Congrats to DD80 on her :bfp:!!!! May I join? 7dpo today. Cycle #2 TTC #2. AF due end of next week, but I started taking B6 Complex this month due to shorter LP last month, so could be later...although Im hoping for a :bfp: and not needing to worry about my LP length! :) GL and happy testing ladies!
> 
> Here's my chart link: https://fertilityfriend.com/home/46cb0b/

Welcome! When are you planning on testing?


----------



## Dreambaby69

RedheadBabies said:


> Hi ladies! Congrats to DD80 on her :bfp:!!!! May I join? 7dpo today. Cycle #2 TTC #2. AF due end of next week, but I started taking B6 Complex this month due to shorter LP last month, so could be later...although Im hoping for a :bfp: and not needing to worry about my LP length! :) GL and happy testing ladies!
> 
> Here's my chart link: https://fertilityfriend.com/home/46cb0b/

Welcome :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

woke up this morning with the most disgusting taste in my mouth so i took my last test (super drug brand) and poas hahah :bfn: of cos 9 dpo. But i am just soooo worried now that all these symptoms re in my head. I have read threads where the ladies have all these symptoms and the witch still sneeked up on them :nope::nope:. how is everyone else doing?


----------



## BabyChaser09

Hiii ladies!!! and Congrats DD80!! Can I join your TWW group?? I need some companionship in this lol. I'm 7 or 8 DPO. I don't have any symptoms really except some lower back pain, I woke up this morning just feeling "blah"--you know that feeling you get when you KNOW a cold is coming on?? yeah. That. And I have some cramping and sore boobs. I believe AF is coming, though, as I tend to have cramping and sore boobs before the witch arrives. :(


----------



## Dreambaby69

BabyChaser09 said:


> Hiii ladies!!! and Congrats DD80!! Can I join your TWW group?? I need some companionship in this lol. I'm 7 or 8 DPO. I don't have any symptoms really except some lower back pain, I woke up this morning just feeling "blah"--you know that feeling you get when you KNOW a cold is coming on?? yeah. That. And I have some cramping and sore boobs. I believe AF is coming, though, as I tend to have cramping and sore boobs before the witch arrives. :(

 Yeaaaaaa welcome . Cold sounds promising. When are u planing on TESTING?


----------



## BabyChaser09

Dreambaby69 said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> Hiii ladies!!! and Congrats DD80!! Can I join your TWW group?? I need some companionship in this lol. I'm 7 or 8 DPO. I don't have any symptoms really except some lower back pain, I woke up this morning just feeling "blah"--you know that feeling you get when you KNOW a cold is coming on?? yeah. That. And I have some cramping and sore boobs. I believe AF is coming, though, as I tend to have cramping and sore boobs before the witch arrives. :(
> 
> Yeaaaaaa welcome . Cold sounds promising. When are u planing on TESTING?Click to expand...

I'm thinking Saturday, as AF is due Friday. I hate that I'm so aware of my AF symptoms and that they're so similar to PG symptoms. I wish AF would just show up or not, instead of teasing. The suspense and anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Dreambaby69

BabyChaser09 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> Hiii ladies!!! and Congrats DD80!! Can I join your TWW group?? I need some companionship in this lol. I'm 7 or 8 DPO. I don't have any symptoms really except some lower back pain, I woke up this morning just feeling "blah"--you know that feeling you get when you KNOW a cold is coming on?? yeah. That. And I have some cramping and sore boobs. I believe AF is coming, though, as I tend to have cramping and sore boobs before the witch arrives. :(
> 
> Yeaaaaaa welcome . Cold sounds promising. When are u planing on TESTING?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking Saturday, as AF is due Friday. I hate that I'm so aware of my AF symptoms and that they're so similar to PG symptoms. I wish AF would just show up or not, instead of teasing. The suspense and anticipation is killing me!Click to expand...

Good luck to everyone. :happydance:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Got a BFN today @ 9dpo


----------



## tryfor2

I'm sorry Foreign Chick. I know how it feels. I just got a :bfn: at 10 dpi. I used a FRER too.


----------



## PrincessKT11

Hey Ladies!! I am also 6 dpo.. Hubby and I are ttc #1. Can I join ya? I have been having some symptoms that I am unsure if Its just in my head or normal this early. On the 10th (the day I o'd) I had this clear jelly-like CM when I wiped (sorry TMI) never had the before!! Lately I've been extremely tired but can't sleep and what feels like twinges in my lower abdomen. I'm all stuffy and blah feeling and the back pain doesn't feel much better :wacko:! Hoping this is what we've been waiting for :hugs:

Wishing :bfp: to all ya'll


----------



## clacko

10dpo today, negative test. Still spotting. Been to docs and blood tests arranged for Friday x


----------



## Foreign Chick

Lets not get discouraged, right.... Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us !!! Happy Monday ;)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Foreign Chick said:


> Got a BFN today @ 9dpo

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

tryfor2 said:


> I'm sorry Foreign Chick. I know how it feels. I just got a :bfn: at 10 dpi. I used a FRER too.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs:


clacko said:


> 10dpo today, negative test. Still spotting. Been to docs and blood tests arranged for Friday x

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Tomorrow is another day right? Who's with me ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

PrincessKT11 said:


> Hey Ladies!! I am also 6 dpo.. Hubby and I are ttc #1. Can I join ya? I have been having some symptoms that I am unsure if Its just in my head or normal this early. On the 10th (the day I o'd) I had this clear jelly-like CM when I wiped (sorry TMI) never had the before!! Lately I've been extremely tired but can't sleep and what feels like twinges in my lower abdomen. I'm all stuffy and blah feeling and the back pain doesn't feel much better :wacko:! Hoping this is what we've been waiting for :hugs:
> 
> Wishing :bfp: to all ya'll

Welcome princesskt11


----------



## Foreign Chick

I'm absolutely with you ;)


----------



## RedheadBabies

DD80 said:


> RedheadBabies said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Congrats to DD80 on her :bfp:!!!! May I join? 7dpo today. Cycle #2 TTC #2. AF due end of next week, but I started taking B6 Complex this month due to shorter LP last month, so could be later...although Im hoping for a :bfp: and not needing to worry about my LP length! :) GL and happy testing ladies!
> 
> Here's my chart link: https://fertilityfriend.com/home/46cb0b/
> 
> Welcome! When are you planning on testing?Click to expand...

I'll be testing Wednesday, and if nothing, again on Friday if AF hasn't arrived. My BIL gets married Saturday, and everyone will be watching if Im not having at least one glass of wine. lol So Im hoping to know by then!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Foreign Chick said:


> Lets not get discouraged, right.... Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us !!! Happy Monday ;)

:hugs::hugs:

BFN at 9dpo with a cheapie, went and bought a 3 pack FREF today though, still positive :winkwink:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> Lets not get discouraged, right.... Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us !!! Happy Monday ;)
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> BFN at 9dpo with a cheapie, went and bought a 3 pack FREF today though, still positive :winkwink:Click to expand...

let us remain positive cos it will happen


----------



## Foreign Chick

Amen Dreambaby


----------



## Krissykat1006

Indeed :D


----------



## tryfor2

Average Day Past Ovulation (DPO) for the first positive pregnancy test:	13.6 DPO
Average DPO for the first "false" negative test result:	10.3 DPO
Percentage of pregnancy charts with a positive test at 10 DPO:	10%
Percentage of pregnancy charts which show negative results before a positive result:	17%
Average time between the expected period and the first positive pregnancy test:	0.5 days before the expected period.
Percentage of negative test results taken three days or more before the expected period day on non pregnant charts:	40.7%


That makes me feel a little more hopeful. You? Just keep reminding yourselves, "Only 10% of preggos get BFPs at 10 DPO." Ten per cent. One TENTH. (Yes, DD80 did get a faint positive at 8 DPO but that's just plain showing off!! :winkwink: Just joking DD--I am genuinely happy for your early BFP.)


----------



## DD80

Who, me? :angelnot: LOL. j/k.

Honestly, I think I just produce a lot of hcg quickly - my number rose fast last time. If it makes you feel better, I have early nausea too... ;)

I'm hoping and praying for all of you guys! I keep checking back because I know this is a lucky thread! :hugs:


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Who, me? :angelnot: LOL. j/k.
> 
> Honestly, I think I just produce a lot of hcg quickly - my number rose fast last time. If it makes you feel better, I have early nausea too... ;)
> 
> I'm hoping and praying for all of you guys! I keep checking back because I know this is a lucky thread! :hugs:

Well I don't want you to have early MS! 

And yes Try that did make me feel a little better reading that. I will be 10DPO tomorrow (wait its midnight I am 10dpo) but I think I may hold off on POAS again till Thursday if AF doesn't show. I am doing great at keeping positive but with every BFN negative I feel like breaking the stick across my knee and screaming.


----------



## tryfor2

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Who, me? :angelnot: LOL. j/k.
> 
> Honestly, I think I just produce a lot of hcg quickly - my number rose fast last time. If it makes you feel better, I have early nausea too... ;)
> 
> I'm hoping and praying for all of you guys! I keep checking back because I know this is a lucky thread! :hugs:
> 
> Well I don't want you to have early MS!
> 
> And yes Try that did make me feel a little better reading that. I will be 10DPO tomorrow (wait its midnight I am 10dpo) but I think I may hold off on POAS again till Thursday if AF doesn't show. I am doing great at keeping positive but with every BFN negative I feel like breaking the stick across my knee and screaming.Click to expand...


I know, it's like a slap in the face, isn't it? :hugs: keep us posted....


----------



## Dreambaby69

tryfor2 said:


> Average Day Past Ovulation (DPO) for the first positive pregnancy test:	13.6 DPO
> Average DPO for the first "false" negative test result:	10.3 DPO
> Percentage of pregnancy charts with a positive test at 10 DPO:	10%
> Percentage of pregnancy charts which show negative results before a positive result:	17%
> Average time between the expected period and the first positive pregnancy test:	0.5 days before the expected period.
> Percentage of negative test results taken three days or more before the expected period day on non pregnant charts:	40.7%
> 
> 
> That makes me feel a little more hopeful. You? Just keep reminding yourselves, "Only 10% of preggos get BFPs at 10 DPO." Ten per cent. One TENTH. (Yes, DD80 did get a faint positive at 8 DPO but that's just plain showing off!! :winkwink: Just joking DD--I am genuinely happy for your early BFP.)

that gives me hope


----------



## Krissykat1006

Has anyone else been super gassy?? Since about 6dpo I feel like all I do is just pass gas. I'm not normally this gassy. And not to be crass but I mean I am really breaking wind.

I have a newborn session to photograph in the morning and I'm hoping I don't embarrass myself LOL


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies, 11dpo for me. Still spotting but more brown then pink now! Negative test again this morning!! Cervix still feels soft, can't really tell if open or closed to be honest and feels high but is usually high in a morning. Boobs felt a little achy yesterday and still having waves of nausea. 

I just want to know either way now, this is the longest cycle ever! Now on cd 46 and normally only have 36 day cycles! Getting more and more desperate to know because me and oh have just booked our wedding for February! If we're not pregnant this cycle were taking a break on ttc for a few months at least till a little nearer the wedding. 

Hope your all doing ok, baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

How is everyone doing. I did it again.... cracked open my frer at 10 dpo and it is a whooping :bfn: . Cramping all morning and i think the witch is round the corner now :cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::cry::cry:. Good luck to the rest of u


----------



## BabyChaser09

Krissykat1006 said:


> Has anyone else been super gassy?? Since about 6dpo I feel like all I do is just pass gas. I'm not normally this gassy. And not to be crass but I mean I am really breaking wind.
> 
> I have a newborn session to photograph in the morning and I'm hoping I don't embarrass myself LOL

LOL!! I have been SO. GASSY. lately. Yesterday on the couch my hubby said he felt the couch vibrate when I passed gas. lol!! It's terrible, but ALL DAY yesterday I was breaking wind. Ah well. If i have to deal with his every day, he can deal with mine for a few days.


----------



## PrincessKT11

BabyChaser09 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been super gassy?? Since about 6dpo I feel like all I do is just pass gas. I'm not normally this gassy. And not to be crass but I mean I am really breaking wind.
> 
> I have a newborn session to photograph in the morning and I'm hoping I don't embarrass myself LOL
> 
> LOL!! I have been SO. GASSY. lately. Yesterday on the couch my hubby said he felt the couch vibrate when I passed gas. lol!! It's terrible, but ALL DAY yesterday I was breaking wind. Ah well. If i have to deal with his every day, he can deal with mine for a few days.Click to expand...

Omgsh me too!! It's been pretty bad for me and if I hold it in I get such a horrible tummy ache.. Anybody else super emotional? I woke up this morning and just had to cry and really don't know why?


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hey girls, sorry bout your BFN :-( I got one myself this am @ 10DPO... But hey, as long as AF is not here there is always another day, right?!

Stay positive lil mommas!
Xoxoxo


----------



## mammy2boy

Hi ladies :).... just wondering can anyone tell me symptoms of implantation Please?? 
Ps. Good luck to everyone :) x


----------



## tryfor2

Yeah, another BFN for me this a.m. :( Was bloated and gassy a couple of days ago but not so much now. Had a leg cramp recently (haven't had one since last pregnancy) and now I feel like I'm coming down with a cold. Cramps are all but gone.


----------



## mammy2boy

Foreign Chick said:


> Hey girls, sorry bout your BFN :-( I got one myself this am @ 10DPO... But hey, as long as AF is not here there is always another day, right?!
> 
> Stay positive lil mommas!
> Xoxoxo


So true @foreignchick.... pity we all werent blessed with patience though! :D


----------



## Dreambaby69

2 ww is just torture. I am not testing again till saturday. I have only 1 frer left and i am not willing to shell out another £10.49. So i will just have to patiently wait till saturday. is anyone testing tomorrow?


----------



## noodles13

Hello im like you got one frer left not due af till monday 6 days time so im going to force myself to wait. 2ww really is torture lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

dd80. please do u check u cm? i checked mine in the morning and it was lotiony and white but i have been cramping all day and just checked and it is yellowy and stringy and like blob as well( tmi) please can anybody help.......i am going CRAZYYYYY


----------



## Foreign Chick

@ Dreambaby - I am! I got 2 left, AF is due Saturday, tomorrow ill be 11dpo, and if the DF hadn't bought them, I'd had waited til @ least tomorrow... ;-)


----------



## noodles13

I do check cm yeah its been white and lotiony lots of it. ... not had yellow yet ill check tonight lol feeling bloated tho this week and small cramps come and go


----------



## Dreambaby69

Foreign Chick said:


> @ Dreambaby - I am! I got 2 left, AF is due Saturday, tomorrow ill be 11dpo, and if the DF hadn't bought them, I'd had waited til @ least tomorrow... ;-)

Good luck testing tomorrow maybe u will kick start the much needed :bfp: in this thread :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

noodles13 said:


> I do check cm yeah its been white and lotiony lots of it. ... not had yellow yet ill check tonight lol feeling bloated tho this week and small cramps come and go

mine was like that in the morning but has since changed to stringy yelowy blob :shrug:


----------



## noodles13

Hmmmm might be a promising sign google it see what you find


----------



## Dreambaby69

noodles13 said:


> Hmmmm might be a promising sign google it see what you find

i have lol and it could go either way :growlmad:


----------



## 2ying1

Can i join??? I am 9DPO today and will be testing on the 24th. 

My symptoms

1-4dpo nothing
5dpo So bloated I look pregnant
6dpo nothing really
7dpo Sharp stabbing pains on my right side and period like cramps
8dpo sharp pains again, lower back pain and cramping. So bloated at night it hurt to lay down! Couldn't finish my workout because i felt so fatigued and felt pulling and cramping.
9dpo a bit tired and light-headed. Mild cramping.

That's about it for me! Crossing my fingers for everyone!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

2ying1 said:


> Can i join??? I am 9DPO today and will be testing on the 24th.
> 
> My symptoms
> 
> 1-4dpo nothing
> 5dpo So bloated I look pregnant
> 6dpo nothing really
> 7dpo Sharp stabbing pains on my right side and period like cramps
> 8dpo sharp pains again, lower back pain and cramping. So bloated at night it hurt to lay down! Couldn't finish my workout because i felt so fatigued and felt pulling and cramping.
> 9dpo a bit tired and light-headed. Mild cramping.
> 
> That's about it for me! Crossing my fingers for everyone!!

Welcome :)


----------



## AidensMama

Hi ladies,

I am TTC #2 and am 3 DPO. I would have counted 4 DPO, but Fertility Friend moved my O day when I put in my temp this morning. I'm just a few days behind you ladies though.

This cycle was odd for me, but I guess theoretically not that remarkable. Interested in hearing about symptoms and cycle details if you feel like sharing.

Also, I totally know what you mean. When I see a well-established thread I always feel like i'm intruding on a group of ladies who know eachother and have been through ups and downs together.

We can start our own :thumbup:

Fingers X'd for BFP's in the near future!


----------



## Krissykat1006

AidensMama said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am TTC #2 and am 3 DPO. I would have counted 4 DPO, but Fertility Friend moved my O day when I put in my temp this morning. I'm just a few days behind you ladies though.
> 
> This cycle was odd for me, but I guess theoretically not that remarkable. Interested in hearing about symptoms and cycle details if you feel like sharing.
> 
> Also, I totally know what you mean. When I see a well-established thread I always feel like i'm intruding on a group of ladies who know eachother and have been through ups and downs together.
> 
> We can start our own :thumbup:
> 
> Fingers X'd for BFP's in the near future!

Welcome AidensMama :flower:

My main two symptoms so far is Exhaustion and gas. Ive had dull cramps a few times, my BBs started getting sore around 8dpo...but they get sore every month so I'm not reading too much into that. I had bad backaches 8 and 9 dpo.


----------



## AidensMama

Wow, :dohh: I only read the first page of this thread somehow before posting and didn't realize that there were several more pages. I'm not sure how that happened, and I didn't look at the date of the first post. I feel a bit silly.

Still, KrissyKat, it all sounds promising. Fatigue was an early symptom for me with DS too. Hoping you have good news soon.


----------



## Dreambaby69

2ying1 said:


> Can i join??? I am 9DPO today and will be testing on the 24th.
> 
> My symptoms
> 
> 1-4dpo nothing
> 5dpo So bloated I look pregnant
> 6dpo nothing really
> 7dpo Sharp stabbing pains on my right side and period like cramps
> 8dpo sharp pains again, lower back pain and cramping. So bloated at night it hurt to lay down! Couldn't finish my workout because i felt so fatigued and felt pulling and cramping.
> 9dpo a bit tired and light-headed. Mild cramping.
> 
> That's about it for me! Crossing my fingers for everyone!!


yeaaaa welcome 2tying1. wow all those symptoms sound very promising. keep us updated x Gl


----------



## Dreambaby69

AidensMama said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am TTC #2 and am 3 DPO. I would have counted 4 DPO, but Fertility Friend moved my O day when I put in my temp this morning. I'm just a few days behind you ladies though.
> 
> This cycle was odd for me, but I guess theoretically not that remarkable. Interested in hearing about symptoms and cycle details if you feel like sharing.
> 
> Also, I totally know what you mean. When I see a well-established thread I always feel like i'm intruding on a group of ladies who know eachother and have been through ups and downs together.
> 
> We can start our own :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers X'd for BFP's in the near future!


welcome AidensMama. let us start our own :happydance::happydance:. :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Back to my cm situation (that is the only symptom that i have right now and twinges and cramps). I just checked and it has gone back to creamy and white. WTH :wacko::wacko: oh well can't wait for saturday to :test:


----------



## AidensMama

I had lots of twinges and cramping early in my preg with DS. It actually scared me because I thought something was wrong. Could be stuff stretching and getting all ready for a sticky bean. I hope so! The CM mucus sounds promising to me, even thought it's gone back to creamy white. I have also googled similar quandaries before so I know it can go either way, like you said, but I have heard/read alot about it's being stringy or having a yellowish tint in the first few weeks after conception. I hope this is the case for you!






Dreambaby69 said:


> Back to my cm situation (that is the only symptom that i have right now and twinges and cramps). I just checked and it has gone back to creamy and white. WTH :wacko::wacko: oh well can't wait for saturday to :test:


----------



## Dreambaby69

AidensMama said:


> I had lots of twinges and cramping early in my preg with DS. It actually scared me because I thought something was wrong. Could be stuff stretching and getting all ready for a sticky bean. I hope so! The CM mucus sounds promising to me, even thought it's gone back to creamy white. I have also googled similar quandaries before so I know it can go either way, like you said, but I have heard/read alot about it's being stringy or having a yellowish tint in the first few weeks after conception. I hope this is the case for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Back to my cm situation (that is the only symptom that i have right now and twinges and cramps). I just checked and it has gone back to creamy and white. WTH :wacko::wacko: oh well can't wait for saturday to :test:Click to expand...

Thanks hun. I hope so


----------



## Foreign Chick

hello to the ladies that recently joined us :D Welcome & best of luck!!!
getting a lil crowded in here bout time someone gets a BFP!!!!! 
Anyone testing with me in the morning ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Foreign Chick said:


> hello to the ladies that recently joined us :D Welcome & best of luck!!!
> getting a lil crowded in here bout time someone gets a BFP!!!!!
> Anyone testing with me in the morning ?

:happydance::happydance: yea who else is testing tomorrow? i wish i had more test sticks i would have been peeing on those sticks like..............:rain::rofl:


----------



## PrincessKT11

Dreambaby69 said:


> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> hello to the ladies that recently joined us :D Welcome & best of luck!!!
> getting a lil crowded in here bout time someone gets a BFP!!!!!
> Anyone testing with me in the morning ?
> 
> :happydance::happydance: yea who else is testing tomorrow? i wish i had more test sticks i would have been peeing on those sticks like..............:rain::rofl:Click to expand...


I'm not sure when I should test.. my period isn't due til around the 22 and I'm 7 dpo.. when would be a good time to do so ladies? 

For those who are testing tomorrow I'll be praying you get a :bfp:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hahahah dreambaby , too funny!!! :)

Thank you princessKT, I'd recommend to wait til @ least 11dpo
Hope you'll find this link helpful 

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## PrincessKT11

Thanks Foreign Chick!! Uggh this waiting is killing me :sad2:


----------



## Krissykat1006

I'm not testing again till Thursday if there is no AF :D

I just woke up from a 2 hour nap. If I'm not pregnant then I need to figure out what the heck has zapped all my energy!


----------



## lillypad123

Hi ladies, im 8dpo today and am new to all this testing and stuff, this will be my first planned. I think im having some symption but am unsure if its in my head or not, so im waiting to see if af come on the 26th, good luck:winkwink:


----------



## Krissykat1006

lillypad123 said:


> Hi ladies, im 8dpo today and am new to all this testing and stuff, this will be my first planned. I think im having some symption but am unsure if its in my head or not, so im waiting to see if af come on the 26th, good luck:winkwink:

welcome Lilypad! :flower:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Quick update from me... 11dpo ...
:bfn: got one test left for tomorrow... 
Feeling crazily prego ;) nausea this am is overwhelming


----------



## BabyChaser09

What's most frustrating for me right now is that I feel like I SHOULD be pregnant this month. We :sex: from 9/5 to 9/9 every day so there were :spermy: :spermy::spermy: ever-present. I O'd on 9/8. Plus my hubby has triplets (natural) from his previous marriage so I knoooowww he can have kids lol. This is our 4th month TTC and I know that isn't a very long time, but it feels like it :wacko:


----------



## clacko

I went back to doctors today because of pain and had urgent bloods done I get the results tomorrow


----------



## Foreign Chick

Crossing my fingers 4 you Clacko!!!


----------



## clacko

Foreign Chick said:


> Crossing my fingers 4 you Clacko!!!

Thanks. I just wanna know what's going on now! Been spotting for weeks! Wasn't meant to have bloods until Friday and when I went to gp today after pains getting worse and he felt my belly and was tender on the left he said I don't want to wait until then I want the bloods doing now and nurse did them right away. Told me to ring tomorrow for the results but if I start to feel unwell or pain gets worse I have to go straight to a and e!


----------



## Dreambaby69

clacko said:


> I went back to doctors today because of pain and had urgent bloods done I get the results tomorrow

aww bless. Good luck hope u get ur :bfp:


----------



## Krissykat1006

clacko said:


> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> Crossing my fingers 4 you Clacko!!!
> 
> Thanks. I just wanna know what's going on now! Been spotting for weeks! Wasn't meant to have bloods until Friday and when I went to gp today after pains getting worse and he felt my belly and was tender on the left he said I don't want to wait until then I want the bloods doing now and nurse did them right away. Told me to ring tomorrow for the results but if I start to feel unwell or pain gets worse I have to go straight to a and e!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed!!!

I have been getting really hot off and on since yesterday evening. I can not cool off.


----------



## Dreambaby69

lillypad123 said:


> Hi ladies, im 8dpo today and am new to all this testing and stuff, this will be my first planned. I think im having some symption but am unsure if its in my head or not, so im waiting to see if af come on the 26th, good luck:winkwink:

welcome lillypad123 :wave:. Good luck x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Foreign Chick said:


> Quick update from me... 11dpo ...
> :bfn: got one test left for tomorrow...
> Feeling crazily prego ;) nausea this am is overwhelming

:hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Nothing to report for my side. Sorry to sound negative but I am just patiently waiting for af now. Woke up this morning with the worst af cramp. rushed to the bathroom to check and nothing. So i am just on knicker watch now. How is everybody else? Good luck x DD80 how r u feeling today?


----------



## tryfor2

AF got me. Nasty ho. I was sort of expecting it bc my temps plummeted the last two days (plus all the BFNs) but I'm also pretty shocked. I had SO MANY symptoms. I couldn't have been imagining it all... could I? I feel like I need to have my head examined.

I'm pretty gutted. Think I'll have a glass of wine tonight (or four). It may be my first attempt TTC #2 but I'm older so I don't have much time. :nope:

Anyway, pity party over. I hope my lack of luck allows you ladies to have more--if that makes any sense. I am rooting for each and every one of you. 

*****Baby dust*****


----------



## Dreambaby69

tryfor2 said:


> AF got me. Nasty ho. I was sort of expecting it bc my temps plummeted the last two days (plus all the BFNs) but I'm also pretty shocked. I had SO MANY symptoms. I couldn't have been imagining it all... could I? I feel like I need to have my head examined.
> 
> I'm pretty gutted. Think I'll have a glass of wine tonight (or four). It may be my first attempt TTC #2 but I'm older so I don't have much time. :nope:
> 
> Anyway, pity party over. I hope my lack of luck allows you ladies to have more--if that makes any sense. I am rooting for each and every one of you.
> 
> *****Baby dust*****

oh my! tryfor2 :hugs: the HO indeed. Enjoy ur wine. I think that i will be right behind u. pls stay on this thread and don't leave us. Good luck in ur next cycle x


----------



## AidensMama

Hoping to see some BFP's in here soon. 

Sorry to hear the witch is making her rounds, and about the recent BFN's. Fingers X'd that maybe theres a chance they'll turn to BFP's or that those who are still waiting actually get good news. Hope everyone is staying as positive as possible. :hugs::hugs:

Clacko - That all sounds pretty scary. I'd be a mess waiting for results. Hopefully it's nothing sinister and maybe you caught a sticky bean and your just sore/tender from the stretching and uterus change, or at least that your bloods can give you some fresh insight into whats going on. 

Today is CD 16 for me, with 4 temps above cover line. I am really surprised, with my crazy cycles I wasn't expecting to O until closer to CD20 or so, maybe my body is finally sorting itself out a bit. I did have a scare when I noticed a sort of gush of bright red blood on CD 14, but it thinned out turned pink and went away very quickly, so I'm hoping maybe I just had a really strong O or something and it was just intense O 'spotting'. We'll see what happens because I'm still a bit wary that FF might have gotten my O day wrong by a couple of days.


----------



## PrincessKT11

Foreign Chick said:


> Quick update from me... 11dpo ...
> :bfn: got one test left for tomorrow...
> Feeling crazily prego ;) nausea this am is overwhelming


Foreign Chick I'm right there with the nausea:friends:!! I seem like I'm starving then I go to eat and I take a couple bites then I'm either full or nauseous..

Sending you some :dust:


----------



## AidensMama

PrincessKT, that sounds like the way I was early in pregnancy with DS. Actually that was pretty much me the whole time. I swear I was nauseous from a week DPO all the way until he was born. 

I'd feel starved, then I'd eat and be like "uhh, I'm good" and throw half of my meal in the trash, or I'd get super sick. Pretty much everything made me sick though. My poor hubs. We couldn't go anywhere in the car without plastic bags, even just a few minutes down the road. Then when I had to start seeing a specialist like an hour away the whole ride was me getting sick. He was so sweet, he'd roll down the windows, turn the radio up and hand me an open bottle of water and smile at me.

Hoping this is it for you. Fingers X'd. Can't wait till you can test, I have a feeling you'll be announcing a BFP.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank You PrincessKT :hugs:

I totally don't get it, I'm NEVER nauseous, in neither one of my 2 pregnancies have I been nauseous, nor before AF... EVER wth?! and it's really funny cause it's always in the am since about 9 dpo... hmmm 

tomorrow is 12 dpo so to me that's the ultimate TEST, if I don't see a :bfp: I think I'm going to see a shrink :haha: 

remaining hopeful and POSITIVE (might as well since the Test isn't ) 

xoxoxox


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good luck foreign chick, really hope u get ur POSITIVE tomorrow x


----------



## Dreambaby69

PrincessKT good luck and fingers crossed for you x


----------



## DD80

Dreambaby69 said:


> Nothing to report for my side. Sorry to sound negative but I am just patiently waiting for af now. Woke up this morning with the worst af cramp. rushed to the bathroom to check and nothing. So i am just on knicker watch now. How is everybody else? Good luck x DD80 how r u feeling today?

Have you tested yet? Hoping for you! :)

Thanks for asking about me. I don't know what's going on. Last night I had cramping like I was going to get my period. Then I checked my temp (which I know isn't accurate at night per se), but it was way down. Took a test and it was very faint. Took a test this morning and it was very, very faint. I still have symptoms. I know I definitely had a positive - even took a digital - said pregnant 1-2. So, I'm expecting a chemical at this point. Sad, but trying to stay positive. My other thought was that maybe my hcg was still up from the MC, but I went to the Dr two weeks ago and she did a pee test and checked my uterus/cervix and said test was negative and cervix was closed - she gave me the go ahead to try again "right away" so I think I'm just crazy.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Sorry AF got ya Try :( This is also my first Cycle on TTC #2 and I spend every day on edge. Tomorrow is Cycle day 28 and 12dpo. The witch is due to know on my door tomorrow. I got my FREF set out on the counter so fingers crossed. 

Also had lunch with my mom today and she wanted us to get Watermelon Margaritas, so I had to fib and say I wasn't feeling good and was already tired so if I drank I'd probably have to cut our shopping trip short and go home to bed. So I dodged that bullet. 

I took a cheapy test this morning and I swear I saw the start of a faint line, but I'm not gonna get my hopes up till I see a definite line. I did just crawl outta bed and still had foggy bed eyes lol

Foreign Chick, I shall see you here tomorrow armed with our hopefully BFP test!


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing to report for my side. Sorry to sound negative but I am just patiently waiting for af now. Woke up this morning with the worst af cramp. rushed to the bathroom to check and nothing. So i am just on knicker watch now. How is everybody else? Good luck x DD80 how r u feeling today?
> 
> Have you tested yet? Hoping for you! :)
> 
> Thanks for asking about me. I don't know what's going on. Last night I had cramping like I was going to get my period. Then I checked my temp (which I know isn't accurate at night per se), but it was way down. Took a test and it was very faint. Took a test this morning and it was very, very faint. I still have symptoms. I know I definitely had a positive - even took a digital - said pregnant 1-2. So, I'm expecting a chemical at this point. Sad, but trying to stay positive. My other thought was that maybe my hcg was still up from the MC, but I went to the Dr and she did a pee test and checked my uterus/cervix and said test was negative and cervix was closed - she gave me the go ahead to try again "right away" so I think I'm just crazy.Click to expand...

:( Well I'm sending tons of positive vibes your way DD80!!:hugs:


----------



## DD80

Wanted to say I'm hoping for you all! I love reading all of your updates. :)


----------



## BabyChaser09

Dreambaby69 said:


> Nothing to report for my side. Sorry to sound negative but I am just patiently waiting for af now. Woke up this morning with the worst af cramp. rushed to the bathroom to check and nothing. So i am just on knicker watch now. How is everybody else? Good luck x DD80 how r u feeling today?

me and you both! i'm feeling very pessimistic at this point. i felt like MAAYYYBE my symptoms were promising this month but as i near closer to my AF date, I'm accepting the fact that she may come. I've gotten some cramps on and off. blah.


----------



## PrincessKT11

AidensMama said:


> PrincessKT, that sounds like the way I was early in pregnancy with DS. Actually that was pretty much me the whole time. I swear I was nauseous from a week DPO all the way until he was born.
> 
> I'd feel starved, then I'd eat and be like "uhh, I'm good" and throw half of my meal in the trash, or I'd get super sick. Pretty much everything made me sick though. My poor hubs. We couldn't go anywhere in the car without plastic bags, even just a few minutes down the road. Then when I had to start seeing a specialist like an hour away the whole ride was me getting sick. He was so sweet, he'd roll down the windows, turn the radio up and hand me an open bottle of water and smile at me.
> 
> Hoping this is it for you. Fingers X'd. Can't wait till you can test, I have a feeling you'll be announcing a BFP.

Thanks Aidesnmama and everyone else!! my hubby and I have been ttc to conceive now for a couple of months.. This is our first so I have no clue if what I am experiencing is normal or it is in my head... I appreciate everyone on this thread for the amazing advice:hugs:!! I'm praying we all get some :bfp: up in here


----------



## lala12308

Dreambaby69 said:


> Hi ladies! I am just wondering if any ladies wana join me in waiting. i am ttc num 2 and 6DPO. I started this thread because I didn't know how to join the other threads in the 2ww and it seems that the ladies there have been through so many BFPS, BFNS and cycles together and I didn't wana intrude. So if anyone feels like they are in a similar situation and would like company......PLEASE PLEASE come and join in the wait with me.........THANK YOU!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hi! I'm new here as well and 5 or 6 dpo. My dh and I are trying to conceive child #2. Our girl is six in jan . and we have been TTC for 7 months though this is the first month timed with +opk. I would love some company during this wait as I am driving myself crazy! I feel more hopeful this month because I know I got the timing right. I keep thinking I feel all these signs and over analyzing ever little cramp, twinge, headache, etc. Lol. I'm literally going nuts! I really don't want another let down this month.


----------



## lala12308

I feel all those things and I swear my nips are more sensitive than usual but I could just be a head case. Certainly feeling like one right about now!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hi ladies! Just wanted to come update that I got my :bfp: tonight! Im 10dpo and had a bfn on frer at 9dpo with FMU. I had pink CM on 9po, and today had a brownish tinge to it. AF started 11dpo last month, so I thought I was out for sure. I was so shocked at how obvious the line was after seeing nothing yesterday! I also took b6 this cycle, I hopes to help with my short LP. It seems to have done the trick! Fx'ed for all of you. Hoping to see lots more :bfp:s!!


----------



## lala12308

Congratulations! I wish you the best


----------



## tryfor2

Krissykat1006 said:


> Sorry AF got ya Try :( This is also my first Cycle on TTC #2 and I spend every day on edge. Tomorrow is Cycle day 28 and 12dpo. The witch is due to know on my door tomorrow. I got my FREF set out on the counter so fingers crossed.
> 
> Also had lunch with my mom today and she wanted us to get Watermelon Margaritas, so I had to fib and say I wasn't feeling good and was already tired so if I drank I'd probably have to cut our shopping trip short and go home to bed. So I dodged that bullet.
> 
> I took a cheapy test this morning and I swear I saw the start of a faint line, but I'm not gonna get my hopes up till I see a definite line. I did just crawl outta bed and still had foggy bed eyes lol
> 
> Foreign Chick, I shall see you here tomorrow armed with our hopefully BFP test!

Thanks. It sucks but it is what it is. I'll keep trying. I wish you the very best.


----------



## tryfor2

RedheadBabies said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to come update that I got my :bfp: tonight! Im 10dpo and had a bfn on frer at 9dpo with FMU. I had pink CM on 9po, and today had a brownish tinge to it. AF started 11dpo last month, so I thought I was out for sure. I was so shocked at how obvious the line was after seeing nothing yesterday! I also took b6 this cycle, I hopes to help with my short LP. It seems to have done the trick! Fx'ed for all of you. Hoping to see lots more :bfp:s!!

Congrats! You must be over the moon. H & H nine months to you! What dose of B6 did you take? How short an LP is considered short? Anyway, have fun celebrating!


----------



## Dreambaby69

BabyChaser09 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing to report for my side. Sorry to sound negative but I am just patiently waiting for af now. Woke up this morning with the worst af cramp. rushed to the bathroom to check and nothing. So i am just on knicker watch now. How is everybody else? Good luck x DD80 how r u feeling today?
> 
> me and you both! i'm feeling very pessimistic at this point. i felt like MAAYYYBE my symptoms were promising this month but as i near closer to my AF date, I'm accepting the fact that she may come. I've gotten some cramps on and off. blah.Click to expand...

Yea what is with the on and off cramp. It is doing my head in......if she is gonna come, let the bl**dy bitch come so that i can start a new cycle


----------



## Dreambaby69

lala12308 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am just wondering if any ladies wana join me in waiting. i am ttc num 2 and 6DPO. I started this thread because I didn't know how to join the other threads in the 2ww and it seems that the ladies there have been through so many BFPS, BFNS and cycles together and I didn't wana intrude. So if anyone feels like they are in a similar situation and would like company......PLEASE PLEASE come and join in the wait with me.........THANK YOU!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hi! I'm new here as well and 5 or 6 dpo. My dh and I are trying to conceive child #2. Our girl is six in jan . and we have been TTC for 7 months though this is the first month timed with +opk. I would love some company during this wait as I am driving myself crazy! I feel more hopeful this month because I know I got the timing right. I keep thinking I feel all these signs and over analyzing ever little cramp, twinge, headache, etc. Lol. I'm literally going nuts! I really don't want another let down this month.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Welcome lala12308. I feel u on those symptoms. Well fingers crossed for you this cycle. GL Hun xClick to expand...


----------



## Dreambaby69

RedheadBabies said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to come update that I got my :bfp: tonight! Im 10dpo and had a bfn on frer at 9dpo with FMU. I had pink CM on 9po, and today had a brownish tinge to it. AF started 11dpo last month, so I thought I was out for sure. I was so shocked at how obvious the line was after seeing nothing yesterday! I also took b6 this cycle, I hopes to help with my short LP. It seems to have done the trick! Fx'ed for all of you. Hoping to see lots more :bfp:s!!

:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::bfp: congratulations


----------



## Krissykat1006

RedheadBabies said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to come update that I got my :bfp: tonight! Im 10dpo and had a bfn on frer at 9dpo with FMU. I had pink CM on 9po, and today had a brownish tinge to it. AF started 11dpo last month, so I thought I was out for sure. I was so shocked at how obvious the line was after seeing nothing yesterday! I also took b6 this cycle, I hopes to help with my short LP. It seems to have done the trick! Fx'ed for all of you. Hoping to see lots more :bfp:s!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

lala12308 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am just wondering if any ladies wana join me in waiting. i am ttc num 2 and 6DPO. I started this thread because I didn't know how to join the other threads in the 2ww and it seems that the ladies there have been through so many BFPS, BFNS and cycles together and I didn't wana intrude. So if anyone feels like they are in a similar situation and would like company......PLEASE PLEASE come and join in the wait with me.........THANK YOU!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hi! I'm new here as well and 5 or 6 dpo. My dh and I are trying to conceive child #2. Our girl is six in jan . and we have been TTC for 7 months though this is the first month timed with +opk. I would love some company during this wait as I am driving myself crazy! I feel more hopeful this month because I know I got the timing right. I keep thinking I feel all these signs and over analyzing ever little cramp, twinge, headache, etc. Lol. I'm literally going nuts! I really don't want another let down this month.Click to expand...

Welcome Lala! :flower:


----------



## Krissykat1006

I went to sleep at 7:45 this evening, and woke up twice to pee since then, last one was at 2:30ish, kinda wish I had POAS then since now I'm wide awake and will have to wait till I need to pee again LOL!

I noticed this week I am sleeping on my back more which could also be playing a role in my backaches. I'm not a back sleeper at all, I normally sleep on my left side.

AF is due today, and so far no signs of her...I actually did a happy dance :happydance: the last time I got up, tinkled, wiped and saw no sign of her. Fingers crossed she stays away!

Here is hoping I can update this thread later this morning with a :bfp:


----------



## RedheadBabies

tryfor2 said:


> RedheadBabies said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Just wanted to come update that I got my :bfp: tonight! Im 10dpo and had a bfn on frer at 9dpo with FMU. I had pink CM on 9po, and today had a brownish tinge to it. AF started 11dpo last month, so I thought I was out for sure. I was so shocked at how obvious the line was after seeing nothing yesterday! I also took b6 this cycle, I hopes to help with my short LP. It seems to have done the trick! Fx'ed for all of you. Hoping to see lots more :bfp:s!!
> 
> Congrats! You must be over the moon. H & H nine months to you! What dose of B6 did you take? How short an LP is considered short? Anyway, have fun celebrating!Click to expand...

I am taking 50mg (half) of a B100 complex, and my prenatal. Anything under 10 I believe is considered short (certainly not impossible, just not ideal) and I was spotting day 10, so I had 9 full days with no bleeding. hth. Now Im doing all of my research about weaning off of it, and when to be stopped completely. Although, since its often used for morning sickness, Im ok with going at a slow pace in hopes to not cause a progesterone drop. 

Happy testing ladies!! Lets see more :bfp:s!! I will keep following!!:hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

RedheadBabies said:


> tryfor2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedheadBabies said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Just wanted to come update that I got my :bfp: tonight! Im 10dpo and had a bfn on frer at 9dpo with FMU. I had pink CM on 9po, and today had a brownish tinge to it. AF started 11dpo last month, so I thought I was out for sure. I was so shocked at how obvious the line was after seeing nothing yesterday! I also took b6 this cycle, I hopes to help with my short LP. It seems to have done the trick! Fx'ed for all of you. Hoping to see lots more :bfp:s!!
> 
> Congrats! You must be over the moon. H & H nine months to you! What dose of B6 did you take? How short an LP is considered short? Anyway, have fun celebrating!Click to expand...
> 
> I am taking 50mg (half) of a B100 complex, and my prenatal. Anything under 10 I believe is considered short (certainly not impossible, just not ideal) and I was spotting day 10, so I had 9 full days with no bleeding. hth. Now Im doing all of my research about weaning off of it, and when to be stopped completely. Although, since its often used for morning sickness, Im ok with going at a slow pace in hopes to not cause a progesterone drop.
> 
> Happy testing ladies!! Lets see more :bfp:s!! I will keep following!!:hugs:Click to expand...

congrats hun. Did u have any symptomps?


----------



## RedheadBabies

Dreambaby69 said:


> RedheadBabies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryfor2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedheadBabies said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Just wanted to come update that I got my :bfp: tonight! Im 10dpo and had a bfn on frer at 9dpo with FMU. I had pink CM on 9po, and today had a brownish tinge to it. AF started 11dpo last month, so I thought I was out for sure. I was so shocked at how obvious the line was after seeing nothing yesterday! I also took b6 this cycle, I hopes to help with my short LP. It seems to have done the trick! Fx'ed for all of you. Hoping to see lots more :bfp:s!!
> 
> Congrats! You must be over the moon. H & H nine months to you! What dose of B6 did you take? How short an LP is considered short? Anyway, have fun celebrating!Click to expand...
> 
> I am taking 50mg (half) of a B100 complex, and my prenatal. Anything under 10 I believe is considered short (certainly not impossible, just not ideal) and I was spotting day 10, so I had 9 full days with no bleeding. hth. Now Im doing all of my research about weaning off of it, and when to be stopped completely. Although, since its often used for morning sickness, Im ok with going at a slow pace in hopes to not cause a progesterone drop.
> 
> Happy testing ladies!! Lets see more :bfp:s!! I will keep following!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> congrats hun. Did u have any symptomps?Click to expand...

My heart palpitations picked up around implantation. I used to get them randomly, and the last time I really had them was when pregnant with DD. Im also gassy (which I never get around AF anymore), which is funny, because with DD and my first pregnancy (MMC) I always got gassy around AF, and my symptom was no gas. :) I also had IB, which I though was AF showing up a little early. No sore boobs, nausea, or any of the expected stuff!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Tested 5 min ago, BFN...so AF just maybe late and I'm just not PG. Will test again in 2 days if still no AF.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Tested 5 min ago, BFN...so AF just maybe late and I'm just not PG. Will test again in 2 days if still no AF.

:hugs: so sorry hun. i have seen ladies on here that tested :bfn: on 11dpo and then :bfp: 12dpo. so there is still hope. do u have any symptomps?


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Tested 5 min ago, BFN...so AF just maybe late and I'm just not PG. Will test again in 2 days if still no AF.
> 
> :hugs: so sorry hun. i have seen ladies on here that tested :bfn: on 11dpo and then :bfp: 12dpo. so there is still hope. do u have any symptomps?Click to expand...

I have been super tired the last 5 days, backaches the last 5 days, sore breast the last 4 days and really gassy the last 6 days.

I'm trying to keep the hope though. Will head back out for more cheapies tonight if still no AF today.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Tested 5 min ago, BFN...so AF just maybe late and I'm just not PG. Will test again in 2 days if still no AF.
> 
> :hugs: so sorry hun. i have seen ladies on here that tested :bfn: on 11dpo and then :bfp: 12dpo. so there is still hope. do u have any symptomps?Click to expand...
> 
> I have been super tired the last 5 days, backaches the last 5 days, sore breast the last 4 days and really gassy the last 6 days.
> 
> I'm trying to keep the hope though. Will head back out for more cheapies tonight if still no AF today.Click to expand...

how many dpo r u?


----------



## Krissykat1006

12dpo today


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> 12dpo today

oh same as me 12dpo. i have been having af cramps since 10dpo and have been on knicker watch ever since. (Tmi) but regular bowel movement (some constipation and some like loose). I really hate this part of waiting when u have ABSOLUTELY no clue which way it is going to go.


----------



## BabyChaser09

CONGRATS REDHEADBABIES!!! How exciting!!


----------



## BabyChaser09

I'm 11 DPO today. Expecting AF at 12 DPO. My stomach has been doing weird things. It's like my body is playing a game with me. Yesterday I made this wonderful healthy breakast which I normally enjoy. I took one bite, and just was NOT into it. I even felt a bit turned off and nauseous, and didn't want to eat ANYTHING for breakfast. I was hungry, just not in the mood to eat, which is weird, because I LOVE eating lol. So this morning I still have some fluttering sensations in my lower belly. They're not my normal pre-AF cramps. They really just feel like fluttering. Not painful, not uncomfortable. Just an odd sensation. Last night my boobs started KILLING ME right before bed, so sleeping on my belly wasnt an option last night. This morning, they're not as tender as last night, but more sensitive than they were 2 days ago. I am super super wet down there with lots of thick white cm. I keep checking my underwear to see if AF came. Body, what are you trying to tell me? Is the wicked witch coming? Or did Mr. Storky get my letter??


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 12dpo today
> 
> oh same as me 12dpo. i have been having af cramps since 10dpo and have been on knicker watch ever since. (Tmi) but regular bowel movement (some constipation and some like loose). I really hate this part of waiting when u have ABSOLUTELY no clue which way it is going to go.Click to expand...

agreed lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

BabyChaser09 said:


> I'm 11 DPO today. Expecting AF at 12 DPO. My stomach has been doing weird things. It's like my body is playing a game with me. Yesterday I made this wonderful healthy breakast which I normally enjoy. I took one bite, and just was NOT into it. I even felt a bit turned off and nauseous, and didn't want to eat ANYTHING for breakfast. I was hungry, just not in the mood to eat, which is weird, because I LOVE eating lol. So this morning I still have some fluttering sensations in my lower belly. They're not my normal pre-AF cramps. They really just feel like fluttering. Not painful, not uncomfortable. Just an odd sensation. Last night my boobs started KILLING ME right before bed, so sleeping on my belly wasnt an option last night. This morning, they're not as tender as last night, but more sensitive than they were 2 days ago. I am super super wet down there with lots of thick white cm. I keep checking my underwear to see if AF came. Body, what are you trying to tell me? Is the wicked witch coming? Or did Mr. Storky get my letter??

when r u hoping to test?


----------



## clacko

Doctors results back and hcg was 1 so negative :-(


----------



## BabyChaser09

Dreambaby69 said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 11 DPO today. Expecting AF at 12 DPO. My stomach has been doing weird things. It's like my body is playing a game with me. Yesterday I made this wonderful healthy breakast which I normally enjoy. I took one bite, and just was NOT into it. I even felt a bit turned off and nauseous, and didn't want to eat ANYTHING for breakfast. I was hungry, just not in the mood to eat, which is weird, because I LOVE eating lol. So this morning I still have some fluttering sensations in my lower belly. They're not my normal pre-AF cramps. They really just feel like fluttering. Not painful, not uncomfortable. Just an odd sensation. Last night my boobs started KILLING ME right before bed, so sleeping on my belly wasnt an option last night. This morning, they're not as tender as last night, but more sensitive than they were 2 days ago. I am super super wet down there with lots of thick white cm. I keep checking my underwear to see if AF came. Body, what are you trying to tell me? Is the wicked witch coming? Or did Mr. Storky get my letter??
> 
> when r u hoping to test?Click to expand...

I'm not sure!! I'm kinda scared to test!! I have a feeling AF will show up tomorrow like she always does. I'm thinking I will just wait until the end of tomorrow to see if she comes. But maybe I should pick up some tests anyway just in case she doesn't get here by tomorrow night? It's so silly, but i feel like me testing will make AF come. Its so weird lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

clacko said:


> Doctors results back and hcg was 1 so negative :-(

awww sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## BabyChaser09

Dreambaby69 said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 11 DPO today. Expecting AF at 12 DPO. My stomach has been doing weird things. It's like my body is playing a game with me. Yesterday I made this wonderful healthy breakast which I normally enjoy. I took one bite, and just was NOT into it. I even felt a bit turned off and nauseous, and didn't want to eat ANYTHING for breakfast. I was hungry, just not in the mood to eat, which is weird, because I LOVE eating lol. So this morning I still have some fluttering sensations in my lower belly. They're not my normal pre-AF cramps. They really just feel like fluttering. Not painful, not uncomfortable. Just an odd sensation. Last night my boobs started KILLING ME right before bed, so sleeping on my belly wasnt an option last night. This morning, they're not as tender as last night, but more sensitive than they were 2 days ago. I am super super wet down there with lots of thick white cm. I keep checking my underwear to see if AF came. Body, what are you trying to tell me? Is the wicked witch coming? Or did Mr. Storky get my letter??
> 
> when r u hoping to test?Click to expand...


Have you tested yet??


----------



## Dreambaby69

testing on saturday, I have just 1 frer left and dont want to fork out another £10.49 this cycle. And i have been cramping like af is round the corner. af is due anyday now (irregular cycle) so just taking it 1 day at a time.


----------



## BabyChaser09

well...the wicked witch has arrived.


----------



## Dreambaby69

BabyChaser09 said:


> well...the wicked witch has arrived.

nooooooo sorry hun :hugs:. The BITCH is seriously doing her rounds:growlmad:


----------



## BabyChaser09

Dreambaby69 said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> well...the wicked witch has arrived.
> 
> nooooooo sorry hun :hugs:. The BITCH is seriously doing her rounds:growlmad:Click to expand...

She really is!!! Good luck to you!! I'm just going to start using the EPO today and will use the preseed when AF goes away. All I can do is continue to try!


----------



## Kittycat155

I am getting a faint!!!!! Got +OPK CD12,13 and 14, sex on CD 12 an 14. On Monday I had 3 beers and was SICK that was FIRST thing I noticed last time. Since MC(July 15th) I been OPK testing daily and 12 13 and 14 was first +. Please stick!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Kittycat155 said:


> I am getting a faint!!!!! Got +OPK CD12,13 and 14, sex on CD 12 an 14. On Monday I had 3 beers and was SICK that was FIRST thing I noticed last time. Since MC(July 15th) I been OPK testing daily and 12 13 and 14 was first +. Please stick!

:bfp::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: congratulations hun. how many dpo?


----------



## BabyChaser09

Dreambaby69 said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> well...the wicked witch has arrived.
> 
> nooooooo sorry hun :hugs:. The BITCH is seriously doing her rounds:growlmad:Click to expand...

She really is!!! Good luck to you!! I'm just going to start using the EPO today and will use the preseed when AF goes away. All I can do is continue to try!


----------



## Dreambaby69

BabyChaser09 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> well...the wicked witch has arrived.
> 
> nooooooo sorry hun :hugs:. The BITCH is seriously doing her rounds:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> She really is!!! Good luck to you!! I'm just going to start using the EPO today and will use the preseed when AF goes away. All I can do is continue to try!Click to expand...

good luck with ur next cycle


----------



## Kittycat155

7dpo. Been getting boob pain often and some cramps. I usually have nothing but day before period I get ALOT of energy and then some cramps hours before or as I start bleeding,a blessing but bad cause my periods are all over so I have hardly any warning.

It was odd as early this week I opened a beer drank few oz offered it to hubby and he was like? He does not drink except if he has nothing else upstairs and he will take a sip. I dumped the beer as it was SO gross. Don't want to say anything just yet as want to take a digital and show him that.


----------



## Dreambaby69

foreign chick where are u? have u tested today?


----------



## 2ying1

tryfor2 said:


> AF got me. Nasty ho. I was sort of expecting it bc my temps plummeted the last two days (plus all the BFNs) but I'm also pretty shocked. I had SO MANY symptoms. I couldn't have been imagining it all... could I? I feel like I need to have my head examined.
> 
> I'm pretty gutted. Think I'll have a glass of wine tonight (or four). It may be my first attempt TTC #2 but I'm older so I don't have much time. :nope:
> 
> Anyway, pity party over. I hope my lack of luck allows you ladies to have more--if that makes any sense. I am rooting for each and every one of you.
> 
> *****Baby dust*****

I'm so sorry to hear she got you! I know the feeling but a glass of wine always helps me! My husband already knows when her evil face shows up he's there ready with my wine. :thumbup:

Hope you get you BFP soon!!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hiya, couldn't connect to the server for nothing! Yes I did, with yet another :bfn: :( AF due Saturday. If it wasn't for the symptoms I'd think I'm out, but I can't help it but hope...


----------



## 2ying1

Krissykat1006 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Tested 5 min ago, BFN...so AF just maybe late and I'm just not PG. Will test again in 2 days if still no AF.
> 
> :hugs: so sorry hun. i have seen ladies on here that tested :bfn: on 11dpo and then :bfp: 12dpo. so there is still hope. do u have any symptomps?Click to expand...
> 
> I have been super tired the last 5 days, backaches the last 5 days, sore breast the last 4 days and really gassy the last 6 days.
> 
> I'm trying to keep the hope though. Will head back out for more cheapies tonight if still no AF today.Click to expand...

I have had terrible backaches for the last couple of days too! I actually felt like i was on my period yesterday... cramps, backache and headache. Oh, and I have had to take naps the last two days as well, just exhausted! I am 11 dpo today and i think i'll be testing tomorrow. 

Keep us posted! crossing my fingers for us :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

Will do! Good luck for tomorrow!!! Hoping for a :bfp: for you!


----------



## 2ying1

Kittycat155 said:


> I am getting a faint!!!!! Got +OPK CD12,13 and 14, sex on CD 12 an 14. On Monday I had 3 beers and was SICK that was FIRST thing I noticed last time. Since MC(July 15th) I been OPK testing daily and 12 13 and 14 was first +. Please stick!

Oh!!! Congratulations!!! Just saw you got a positive which gives me hope that that i'll get mine too!!!


----------



## 2ying1

BabyChaser09 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> well...the wicked witch has arrived.
> 
> nooooooo sorry hun :hugs:. The BITCH is seriously doing her rounds:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> She really is!!! Good luck to you!! I'm just going to start using the EPO today and will use the preseed when AF goes away. All I can do is continue to try!Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear she got you!!! 

Preseed is a good option and I have look into it but I did find another brand that is organic that I think you might want to look into, its called YesBaby. The reason I like it is because it doesn't have parabens and it also has a step 2 which brings your Ph levels back to normal. Thought i'd let you know! This is our first month using it so i'll definitely update you if it worked. 

Good luck!


----------



## AidensMama

Eww. Ladies, so sorry to hear the witch is on a spree! It really sucks, but at least the waiting is over. Not the result that is hoped for, but despite being sad when she shows up I am always a bit relieved to at least get out of the limbo of not knowing. Good luck to everyone in their next cycles.:hugs:

Kitty- Congrats :happydance: , I would probably be the same way with wanting to wait and take a digital to show hubby.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Foreign Chick said:


> Hiya, couldn't connect to the server for nothing! Yes I did, with yet another :bfn: :( AF due Saturday. If it wasn't for the symptoms I'd think I'm out, but I can't help it but hope...

Aww foreign chick. Maybe tomorrow is the day. fingers crossed hun. x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Does any of u ladies check ur cervix position? if u do? what is it now?


----------



## AidensMama

I do dream baby. I actually just checked mine, or tried to, but it's SOOO high I can just barely reach it with the very tip top of my finger.


----------



## Dreambaby69

AidensMama said:


> I do dream baby. I actually just checked mine, or tried to, but it's SOOO high I can just barely reach it with the very tip top of my finger.

same as mine and i am 12dpo today. How many dpo are u?


----------



## DD80

Kittycat155 said:


> I am getting a faint!!!!! Got +OPK CD12,13 and 14, sex on CD 12 an 14. On Monday I had 3 beers and was SICK that was FIRST thing I noticed last time. Since MC(July 15th) I been OPK testing daily and 12 13 and 14 was first +. Please stick!

Congratulations!!! :flower::happydance:


----------



## DD80

RedheadBabies said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to come update that I got my :bfp: tonight! Im 10dpo and had a bfn on frer at 9dpo with FMU. I had pink CM on 9po, and today had a brownish tinge to it. AF started 11dpo last month, so I thought I was out for sure. I was so shocked at how obvious the line was after seeing nothing yesterday! I also took b6 this cycle, I hopes to help with my short LP. It seems to have done the trick! Fx'ed for all of you. Hoping to see lots more :bfp:s!!

Was scrolling back further through the thread and saw this...Congratulations!!! :flower::happydance:


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing to report for my side. Sorry to sound negative but I am just patiently waiting for af now. Woke up this morning with the worst af cramp. rushed to the bathroom to check and nothing. So i am just on knicker watch now. How is everybody else? Good luck x DD80 how r u feeling today?
> 
> Have you tested yet? Hoping for you! :)
> 
> Thanks for asking about me. I don't know what's going on. Last night I had cramping like I was going to get my period. Then I checked my temp (which I know isn't accurate at night per se), but it was way down. Took a test and it was very faint. Took a test this morning and it was very, very faint. I still have symptoms. I know I definitely had a positive - even took a digital - said pregnant 1-2. So, I'm expecting a chemical at this point. Sad, but trying to stay positive. My other thought was that maybe my hcg was still up from the MC, but I went to the Dr and she did a pee test and checked my uterus/cervix and said test was negative and cervix was closed - she gave me the go ahead to try again "right away" so I think I'm just crazy.Click to expand...
> 
> :( Well I'm sending tons of positive vibes your way DD80!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! I had a negative test last night, so not sure what the deal is. No period yet, but I'm expecting it to come soon. Just hoping for next month and trying to stay positive!


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing to report for my side. Sorry to sound negative but I am just patiently waiting for af now. Woke up this morning with the worst af cramp. rushed to the bathroom to check and nothing. So i am just on knicker watch now. How is everybody else? Good luck x DD80 how r u feeling today?
> 
> Have you tested yet? Hoping for you! :)
> 
> Thanks for asking about me. I don't know what's going on. Last night I had cramping like I was going to get my period. Then I checked my temp (which I know isn't accurate at night per se), but it was way down. Took a test and it was very faint. Took a test this morning and it was very, very faint. I still have symptoms. I know I definitely had a positive - even took a digital - said pregnant 1-2. So, I'm expecting a chemical at this point. Sad, but trying to stay positive. My other thought was that maybe my hcg was still up from the MC, but I went to the Dr and she did a pee test and checked my uterus/cervix and said test was negative and cervix was closed - she gave me the go ahead to try again "right away" so I think I'm just crazy.Click to expand...
> 
> :( Well I'm sending tons of positive vibes your way DD80!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I had a negative test last night, so not sure what the deal is. No period yet, but I'm expecting it to come soon. Just hoping for next month and trying to stay positive!Click to expand...

I think that's all any of us can do while TTC. That's what's great about forums like this though, its so much easier doing things like this when you are surrounded by others who are in the same boat. It's nice having virtual friends who hold your hand, cheer you on, and give good :hugs: when you need them :)


----------



## AidensMama

Dreambaby69 said:


> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> I do dream baby. I actually just checked mine, or tried to, but it's SOOO high I can just barely reach it with the very tip top of my finger.
> 
> same as mine and i am 12dpo today. How many dpo are u?Click to expand...

Only 5 dpo (maybe 6) Fertility Friend moved my O date, but I'm not sure which was more accurate. Going with the new date since it works a bit better with my CM signs.


----------



## Dreambaby69

I am happy that i have u all to talk to about anything and everything. 
I am sorry DD80, just keep checking. I got a bfn this morning at 13 dpo and now all hope is lost. With my DD i got my bfp at 10dpo and spotted the same day. I hate that BITCH. Anyway I want her to come already so that i can start a new cycle. Please let us stick together and keep each other company until we all get our bfp x. Good luck to the rest of u


----------



## Foreign Chick

Good morning ladies! Congrats to all BFP testers!!!! 
Very sorry for all AF recipients :-( 
I'm think I'm out as well, had a dip in my temperature this am + a :bfn: :(
AF to be expected tomorrow... Blahhhh
For all those of you who are still waiting, Good Luck!!!
Happy Friday xoxoxo


----------



## Dreambaby69

Foreign Chick said:


> Good morning ladies! Congrats to all BFP testers!!!!
> Very sorry for all AF recipients :-(
> I'm think I'm out as well, had a dip in my temperature this am + a :bfn: :(
> AF to be expected tomorrow... Blahhhh
> For all those of you who are still waiting, Good Luck!!!
> Happy Friday xoxoxo

i can't see ur chart. it might go up again hun.


----------



## DD80

Thanks guys and I'm here rooting for you all! I don't always have a lot to say, but I read here a lot and I always hope and pray for everyone. :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

AF cought up with me @ work ... CD 1 for me, kinda glad the wait is over... GL to all of you who still have hope!


----------



## Krissykat1006

I am pretty sure I am out this month as well, starting to spot and got another BFN today at 13dpo. So best of luck and baby dust to everyone for next cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Foreign Chick said:


> AF cought up with me @ work ... CD 1 for me, kinda glad the wait is over... GL to all of you who still have hope!

aww sorry hun:hugs:x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> I am pretty sure I am out this month as well, starting to spot and got another BFN today at 13dpo. So best of luck and baby dust to everyone for next cycle!!! :hugs:

:hugs: sorry hun x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Wish the BITCH will come get me already. I want to start a new cycle cos i know that this cycle is a wash. I am going to have myself a glass of wine now while i wait. Sorry to all the ladies that she has caught and good luck to the rest of that ladies x.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Wish the BITCH will come get me already. I want to start a new cycle cos i know that this cycle is a wash. I am going to have myself a glass of wine now while i wait. Sorry to all the ladies that she has caught and good luck to the rest of that ladies x.

LOL I was just thinking how I wish I had had that margarita with my mom on Wednesday now :dohh:


----------



## AidensMama

Sorry to hear about ladies with BFN's or who had the bitch show up.:hugs: Glad to see that for the most part everyone seems to be looking at starting a new cycle with a positive attitude, despite recent disappointment. 

Dreambaby, enjoy that well deserved glass of wine.

AFM, I'm 6dpo, my temps seem to be dipping a little (but still above the coverline). Noticed a little pinkish spotting. I have seen spotting on and off since O, so I'm not really sure whats going on. Just a couple more weeks till I get a workup at the GP to check thyroid and a smear. I'm going to bring up the spotting issue and discuss some hormonal (maybe progesterone?) issues.

Still, I'm holding on to a little hope for this cycle. Going to try and wait till 15-20 dpo to test if the BITCH doesn't come in full force before then.

Woohoo, at least it's FRIDAY.


----------



## Kittycat155

I am still tww I guess as only 1 faint and multiple negatives. Feel pregnant between the beer making me sick(stopped drinking after THAT) constant boob pain and cramps I never get till hours before. I also cried cause coffee maker was not working....not normally a crier Will test Wed on FRER.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Kittycat155 said:


> I am still tww I guess as only 1 faint and multiple negatives. Feel pregnant between the beer making me sick(stopped drinking after THAT) constant boob pain and cramps I never get till hours before. I also cried cause coffee maker was not working....not normally a crier Will test Wed on FRER.

Ok, I giggled at crying cause the coffee maker wouldn't work. Good luck on the testing!!


----------



## AidensMama

The coffee maker episode also made me smile. I know when I was early in preg with my DS I had a lot of those type of episodes. We were living with my father-in-law at the time, and I remember crying because I opened the fridge and he had eaten the last piece of pumpkin pie. Also, right before I got my bfp that preg I remember for like a week straight going out to my car and BAWLING on my lunch break for no reason. I just got so overwhelmed and couldn't contain it. Good luck testing. FX'ed for a :bfp:

My boobies feel a bit sore/heavy today too.


----------



## Krissykat1006

AidensMama said:


> The coffee maker episode also made me smile. I know when I was early in preg with my DS I had a lot of those type of episodes. We were living with my father-in-law at the time, and I remember crying because I opened the fridge and he had eaten the last piece of pumpkin pie. Also, right before I got my bfp that preg I remember for like a week straight going out to my car and BAWLING on my lunch break for no reason. I just got so overwhelmed and couldn't contain it. Good luck testing. FX'ed for a :bfp:
> 
> My boobies feel a bit sore/heavy today too.

when I was PG with my DS the only incident I can remember crying over was the hubby eating the last bowl of cocoa puffs. I cried then stormed into the bedroom with the empty box and threw it at him rofl


----------



## AidensMama

Oh my! Sounds like me! I also remember around the middle of my pregnancy I had a similar moment. I was OBSESSED with peanut butter while I was pregnant and I had got up from a nap STARVING. I went to make a sandwich and it wasn't in the cabinet. I walked into the living room and he was sitting there with the empty container in his lap, a spoon sticking out of the jar. I remember being so angry I couldn't even speak. I just went over and grabbed the jar and kind of spiked it down in the middle of the room. I'm sure he thought I was losing my mind.

Now I'm hungry for co-co puffs. I'm about to go see if we have any. Rofl


----------



## Dreambaby69

what is everyone using this cycle? e.g evening primrose, b6 , clomid , soy, preseed, soft cup, opk, temp, etc to enhance ttc? please share


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> what is everyone using this cycle? e.g evening primrose, b6 , clomid , soy, preseed, soft cup, opk, temp, etc to enhance ttc? please share

I will be doing OPK, temp, and starting prenatals next week


----------



## Kittycat155

:) It is funny now but it was so sad cause I hardly ever use the keurig(sp) and this thing was peeing 5 different directions. turned out it is cause he uses the use your own coffee and for the k cups I was trying to use there is an insert. but it was all over and I kept looking at same part and was like WHY?????? WHY??????? wont you WORK!!!!

During first weeks of my pregnancy(mc) I cried over forgeting milk and forgetting a coupon at home all of 3 miles from house.

I am using OPK entire cycle a few cycles to see if I have a good idea then will go down to just using them around that time. Prenatals, WATER(I can go day or two and drink no straight water so for me that is important) All around healthy diet(doing alot of pasta salads with raw veggies) dried fruit(just found out I LOVE prunes. Trying to temp but I never get up same time and tend to sleep few hours and be up as opposed to solid sleep.


----------



## AidensMama

Stick a fork in me, I'm done! THAT BITCH just showed up in full force.:growlmad: which means I only had a 6/7 day luteal phase. FML.


----------



## tryfor2

Man, AF really IS on a spree! It's like a horror flick--just a little less bloody (har har). Oh well, misery loves company, right? And, of course, BEST BEST wishes to redheadedbabies. Toss a little of that baby dust our way, okay? Let's keep this going... Another day, another cycle, another chance!


----------



## tryfor2

Dreambaby69 said:


> what is everyone using this cycle? e.g evening primrose, b6 , clomid , soy, preseed, soft cup, opk, temp, etc to enhance ttc? please share

This past (unsuccessful cycle) I temped for the first time. I plan to continue charting and use OPKs this time--anyone recommend any particular type? I'm not doing any of the other stuff--should I be? My LP this cycle was only 11 days. I'm thinking I should start on the B6.

Oh, and I also figure I should probably have sex more often.... :winkwink:


----------



## AidensMama

tryfor2 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> what is everyone using this cycle? e.g evening primrose, b6 , clomid , soy, preseed, soft cup, opk, temp, etc to enhance ttc? please share
> 
> This past (unsuccessful cycle) I temped for the first time. I plan to continue charting and use OPKs this time--anyone recommend any particular type? I'm not doing any of the other stuff--should I be? My LP this cycle was only 11 days. I'm thinking I should start on the B6.
> 
> Oh, and I also figure I should probably have sex more often.... :winkwink:Click to expand...


This past unsuccessful cycle was my first at really seriously temping and being consistent with it. I'm thinking that this new cycle or the next I'm going to start using OPK's. With this short luteal phase I just had and all my previous irregularity I definitely want to start B6 and maybe vitex (I'm currently researching if it safe/helpful/good to take the two together) and I'm right there with you on needing :sex: more often. :haha: This cycle we really didn't get much in at all. 

Hubs seemed to have low libido the past few cycles, but we are getting into a better groove, so hoping next cycle is better and some magic happens and maybe it will be the one for the sticky bean!


----------



## tryfor2

Dreambaby69 said:


> what is everyone using this cycle? e.g evening primrose, b6 , clomid , soy, preseed, soft cup, opk, temp, etc to enhance ttc? please share

This past (unsuccessful cycle) I temped for the first time. I plan to continue charting and use OPKs this time--anyone recommend any particular type? I'm not doing any of the other stuff--should I be? My LP this cycle was only 11 days. I'm thinking I should start on the B6.

Oh, and I also figure I should probably have sex more often.... :winkwink:


----------



## Krissykat1006

tryfor2 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> what is everyone using this cycle? e.g evening primrose, b6 , clomid , soy, preseed, soft cup, opk, temp, etc to enhance ttc? please share
> 
> This past (unsuccessful cycle) I temped for the first time. I plan to continue charting and use OPKs this time--anyone recommend any particular type? I'm not doing any of the other stuff--should I be? My LP this cycle was only 11 days. I'm thinking I should start on the B6.
> 
> Oh, and I also figure I should probably have sex more often.... :winkwink:Click to expand...

Interested to see if anyone has any OPK's to recommend as well, last time I used FR ones and they are expensive to me.

I got AF full force this evening, but I had already figured I was out this morning so I was like Mehhhhhh, moving on.

I'm excited for round 2, I know that being new to TTC (Since with my son I got PG the first time. wham bam thank you ma'am) its a learning process, but I love a challenge. 

And I totally think you ladies with short phases should give the B6 a go! My cycle straightened back up this month from 21 days to 28 so even though I didn't get a BFP this month, I still had something to cheer about!:happydance:


----------



## Kittycat155

So far no issues with wondfo OPK. the HPT...no issues till my current batch. I used the cheap OPK and when got positive ran a clearblue on it(the one with the handle you keep and just change the test piece.


----------



## AidensMama

I've been wondering about which OPK's to try too.


----------



## DD80

Dreambaby - I haven't tried anything special yet. I take a prenatal and a b6/b12 mix in the mornings, But only because I my dr told me to continue with them. I've always taken vitamin d, magnesium, fish oil, borage oil and coconut oil. I temp, but not seriously yet - sort of willy hilly at this point. I think after this period (whenever it comes) I'll get some opks and a basal thermometer and be more serious. Maybe try fertility friend.


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> tryfor2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> what is everyone using this cycle? e.g evening primrose, b6 , clomid , soy, preseed, soft cup, opk, temp, etc to enhance ttc? please share
> 
> This past (unsuccessful cycle) I temped for the first time. I plan to continue charting and use OPKs this time--anyone recommend any particular type? I'm not doing any of the other stuff--should I be? My LP this cycle was only 11 days. I'm thinking I should start on the B6.
> 
> Oh, and I also figure I should probably have sex more often.... :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Interested to see if anyone has any OPK's to recommend as well, last time I used FR ones and they are expensive to me.
> 
> I got AF full force this evening, but I had already figured I was out this morning so I was like Mehhhhhh, moving on.
> 
> I'm excited for round 2, I know that being new to TTC (Since with my son I got PG the first time. wham bam thank you ma'am) its a learning process, but I love a challenge.
> 
> And I totally think you ladies with short phases should give the B6 a go! My cycle straightened back up this month from 21 days to 28 so even though I didn't get a BFP this month, I still had something to cheer about!:happydance:Click to expand...

I'm sorry that this wasn't your cycle. On to the next! I'm staying positive with you! :flower:


----------



## AidensMama

DD80 said:


> Dreambaby - I haven't tried anything special yet. I take a prenatal and a b6/b12 mix in the mornings, But only because I my dr told me to continue with them. I've always taken vitamin d, magnesium, fish oil, borage oil and coconut oil. I temp, but not seriously yet - sort of willy hilly at this point. I think after this period (whenever it comes) I'll get some opks and a basal thermometer and be more serious. Maybe try fertility friend.

I just started temping seriously this cycle that just finished up. I feel like it really helped me understand what was going on through out my cycle a bit better, and keeping a chart of my other symptoms (like CM, :sex: and spotting) was helpful too.

When I wasn't too serious I just used a basic app on my phone, but made an account and started using fertility friend. I haven't tried any other online charting sites because I really liked the features I got with the 30 day VIP trial from FF. Now that my trial has run out and I'm just using the basic version I still find that it lets me record plenty of information and has enough features for me that I probably won't pay for VIP. I also really like being able to post my chart for others to look at. I also want to start using OPK's just to give me another sign to compare to my temps and mucus, and to help time :sex: more optimally. 

If you feel like trying/playing around with fertility friend and seeing how you like it you can go to my homepage and click the 'join' link, and I think it will give me like 5 more free VIP days via the referral program, but it's no biggie if you don't do it that way.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/476f41


----------



## Dreambaby69

AFM. Dispersible aspirin, preseed, prenatals, fertility friend my second attempt ( i will post it here if u guys don't mind to help me interprete) and Opk (Clear blue digital).


----------



## AidensMama

Dreambaby69 said:


> AFM. Dispersible aspirin, preseed, prenatals, fertility friend my second attempt ( i will post it here if u guys don't mind to help me interprete) and Opk (Clear blue digital).

I certainly don't mind trying to help you interpret, and what do you think of preseed? I've read mixed things.

I am definitely going to start B6 and get me some OPK's. I don't think I'm quite ready to invest in a CBD yet though.


----------



## Dreambaby69

AidensMama said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> AFM. Dispersible aspirin, preseed, prenatals, fertility friend my second attempt ( i will post it here if u guys don't mind to help me interprete) and Opk (Clear blue digital).
> 
> I certainly don't mind trying to help you interpret, and what do you think of preseed? I've read mixed things.
> 
> I am definitely going to start B6 and get me some OPK's. I don't think I'm quite ready to invest in a CBD yet though.Click to expand...


:happydance: Thank you. I swear by preseed. It helped me conceive my DD. It is just like the natural stuff. U can try it if u like. x


----------



## AidensMama

I just might, I dont usually have a lot of days of EWCM, usually some wet/watery days and only 1 or 2 with EW, so it might be a really good choice for us.


----------



## friskyfish

Hi ladies, I've just read through all the pages here! Mind if I gatecrash?? :)

I'm currently around 6dpo...af isn't due till a week on Tuesday, 1st october. This 2ww is going so slowly. We used preseed for the first time this cycle, so I'm hoping I'm gonna be one of its success stories. 

So far symptoms are headaches, spots on face, creamy cm, stuffy nose & I've been having fluttering sensations in lower abdomen. Also on 4dpo, I was exhausted....had a 2 hour sleep in the middle of the day as it was my day off! 

I symptom spot every month, I swear I'm pregnant every month!! I drive myself crazy!! :wacko:

Congratulations to the ladies who have their BFP and good luck to you ladies who are waiting or moving onto next cycle! :hugs:


----------



## AidensMama

Hi frisky. If AF hadnt started early for me we'd be pretty close in our cycles. I'm interested to see how preseed works for you this month. Fingers X'd

Symptoms sound pretty good so far. I am the same way with symptom spotting, and also regularly get myself convinced that I am pregnant, even after :bfn: 's, typically in the months where my cycles drag out really long. I guess often we just want to believe it so badly that we need the dose of reality that comes from an undeniable AF. 

Good luck, I hope this is your cycle and that your TWW isn't toooo excruciating, although I know that is kind of like saying I hope fire isn't too hot. :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks for the welcome aidensmama :) 

I always say I'm not going to test early, but I always do!! I've about 20hpt's sitting in the drawer in my bedroom at the min! Haha but I know it's far too early.
This cycle I am praying to see some kind of sign of implantation, the spotting.That's the one thing I've never had. We have been TTC for so long. I went for tests 6 months ago, & was told I had an underactive thyroid. Which explained why I never had a regular cycle.
So, it's all under control now...and my past 5 cycles have all been regular, bang on 31days. So that's a positive sign. :)

My skin on my face is oily & covered in spots. It's as though I've hit very late puberty!! Haha Xx 

When are you testing again? X


----------



## Dreambaby69

friskyfish said:


> Hi ladies, I've just read through all the pages here! Mind if I gatecrash?? :)
> 
> I'm currently around 6dpo...af isn't due till a week on Tuesday, 1st october. This 2ww is going so slowly. We used preseed for the first time this cycle, so I'm hoping I'm gonna be one of its success stories.
> 
> So far symptoms are headaches, spots on face, creamy cm, stuffy nose & I've been having fluttering sensations in lower abdomen. Also on 4dpo, I was exhausted....had a 2 hour sleep in the middle of the day as it was my day off!
> 
> I symptom spot every month, I swear I'm pregnant every month!! I drive myself crazy!! :wacko:
> 
> Congratulations to the ladies who have their BFP and good luck to you ladies who are waiting or moving onto next cycle! :hugs:


welcome friskyfish :happydance: . Good luck and hope u get ur :bfp:


----------



## ttcin2012

AidensMama said:


> Stick a fork in me, I'm done! THAT BITCH just showed up in full force.:growlmad: which means I only had a 6/7 day luteal phase. FML.

Hello everyone, mind if I join? I am 6 dpo today. Have been trying for 16 months with one chemical pregnancy last September. Just went through all the earlier posts on this thread and couldn't help gatecrashing

@ aidensmama - I dont want to get your hopes up but are you sure it is AF?? It seems a tad too early at 6-7 dpo and seems more like implantation to me! How long are your cycles generally? Do keep us posted


----------



## friskyfish

Hi ttcin, looks like we have been TTC around the same length of time xxx 

Aidensmama, I was thinking the same about it been too soon to be af Xx


----------



## ttcin2012

Hi friskyfish ... yeah it already seems long but I see other ladies who have waited longer for a BFP and I keep my chin up... hope we get a BFP soon ! 
I see you have son! I am still TTC #1 :(


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh, I'm sure it will happen for you soon :hugs:

Yes, I have a son with my ex partner. He is 9.... I can't even remember being pregnant really it was that long ago! Haha Xx


----------



## AidensMama

I am sure it's not implantation. It definitely isn't just spotting, it's bright RED, fresh flow. I wouldn't even call it light, more like medium.

My cycles are irregular, with some REALLY long ones (like 40 + days) and some short relatively shorter (like 20-22 days), though this is the shortest I can recall. I'd say I usually average between 30 and 35.

I talked with my GP a little about my irregularity about a month ago and I am going to go get a smear and some basic testing done in a few weeks. I plan on talking to her about hormonal issues and see what we can figure out.

I'm planning to start taking b6 to help with my luteal phase, and probably trying vitex too. This is really frustrating, and not at all where I thought my cycle was heading.


----------



## friskyfish

Your cycle sounds like mine when I had underactive thyroid. Some months I would bleed continuously for up to 3 weeks. Sometimes I had spotting everyday. Some months I would bleed every 2 weeks. No regularity at all. It was so frustrating, I ended up in A&E once, as my bleeding was so heavy. But since I've started my thyroid medication, everything has Been back to normal. 

I'm sure you will get your answers soon :) Xx


----------



## AidensMama

Thanks. I've been really thinking it's an underactive thyroid issue as well. What you described REALLY does sound like me, like everything your saying about the bleeding and total irregularity and frequent spotting.

I also have trouble loosing/keeping weight off. I did lose a lot before I got pregnant with DS, and for probably the past year of so I've been hovering right around 15-20 pounds overweight for my height. I have low energy and almost constant fatigue (during the days, usually I end up awake all night) and depression. 

I can't wait to get my thyroid checked, it's been something I have been wondering about for years, so it will be nice to have answers about it no matter what we find out, and if it is underactive we can treat it and try to get me sorted out.





friskyfish said:


> Your cycle sounds like mine when I had underactive thyroid. Some months I would bleed continuously for up to 3 weeks. Sometimes I had spotting everyday. Some months I would bleed every 2 weeks. No regularity at all. It was so frustrating, I ended up in A&E once, as my bleeding was so heavy. But since I've started my thyroid medication, everything has Been back to normal.
> 
> I'm sure you will get your answers soon :) Xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

tryfor2 said:


> Man, AF really IS on a spree! It's like a horror flick--just a little less bloody (har har). Oh well, misery loves company, right? And, of course, BEST BEST wishes to redheadedbabies. Toss a little of that baby dust our way, okay? Let's keep this going... Another day, another cycle, another chance!

:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::rofl::rofl: it's like a horror flick........Damn the bitch!! she is still teasing me and doesn't wana show herself yet. Damn BITCH!!!!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

AidensMama said:


> Thanks. I've been really thinking it's an underactive thyroid issue as well. What you described REALLY does sound like me, like everything your saying about the bleeding and total irregularity and frequent spotting.
> 
> I also have trouble loosing/keeping weight off. I did lose a lot before I got pregnant with DS, and for probably the past year of so I've been hovering right around 15-20 pounds overweight for my height. I have low energy and almost constant fatigue (during the days, usually I end up awake all night) and depression.
> 
> I can't wait to get my thyroid checked, it's been something I have been wondering about for years, so it will be nice to have answers about it no matter what we find out, and if it is underactive we can treat it and try to get me sorted out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> friskyfish said:
> 
> 
> Your cycle sounds like mine when I had underactive thyroid. Some months I would bleed continuously for up to 3 weeks. Sometimes I had spotting everyday. Some months I would bleed every 2 weeks. No regularity at all. It was so frustrating, I ended up in A&E once, as my bleeding was so heavy. But since I've started my thyroid medication, everything has Been back to normal.
> 
> I'm sure you will get your answers soon :) XxClick to expand...


Wow.....it sounds like that could be it then. I too had trouble shifting any weight, regardless of exercising & diets. Plus I felt really sluggish & down. When are you getting tested? My levels got back to normal after 6 weeks, so don't worry, it is manageable :hugs:


----------



## 2ying1

I am 13 dpo, took my temp this morning and it had spiked higher than I've ever seem so naturally I took a test an negative! :-( I had really bad cramping and lower back pain at 10 dpo so if I am pg that's when I think implantation happened. Could it be too early to get a positive? I'm so confused


----------



## friskyfish

Im sure I read somewhere to test 5 days after implantation, so you have a higher levels of hcg ...So you have 2more days left. :) 

Your not out till af shows, some don't get bfp's till a week after missed period.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## tryfor2

Dreambaby69 said:


> tryfor2 said:
> 
> 
> Man, AF really IS on a spree! It's like a horror flick--just a little less bloody (har har). Oh well, misery loves company, right? And, of course, BEST BEST wishes to redheadedbabies. Toss a little of that baby dust our way, okay? Let's keep this going... Another day, another cycle, another chance!
> 
> :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::rofl::rofl: it's like a horror flick........Damn the bitch!! she is still teasing me and doesn't wana show herself yet. Damn BITCH!!!!!!!Click to expand...

God, what cycle day are you on? Is AF usually late? When was the last time you tested? Do you often have long cycles? I'd be PISSED if I knew for sure I wasn't PG but AF hadn't shown. UGH!!!! I feel for you...:hugs:


----------



## AidensMama

friskyfish - My doctor's appointment is October 16, so about 3 and half weeks. I'm impatient though, I have been since the appointment was made. It feels like time is crawling by. 
Despite my funky cycle disappointment, I feel like at least I'm collecting a nice log of pertinent data to take with me. 

Dreambaby- I had to laugh at the horror flick comment too. :haha: I'm sorry the wench is teasing you. I'd be going crazy, during some of my longer cycles I would feel like climbing the walls when she wasn't showing and I wasn't pregnant.


----------



## Dreambaby69

tryfor2 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryfor2 said:
> 
> 
> Man, AF really IS on a spree! It's like a horror flick--just a little less bloody (har har). Oh well, misery loves company, right? And, of course, BEST BEST wishes to redheadedbabies. Toss a little of that baby dust our way, okay? Let's keep this going... Another day, another cycle, another chance!
> 
> :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::rofl::rofl: it's like a horror flick........Damn the bitch!! she is still teasing me and doesn't wana show herself yet. Damn BITCH!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> God, what cycle day are you on? Is AF usually late? When was the last time you tested? Do you often have long cycles? I'd be PISSED if I knew for sure I wasn't PG but AF hadn't shown. UGH!!!! I feel for you...:hugs:Click to expand...

14dpo. tested at 13 dpo and BFN. i don't really check my cycles cos it is irregular. I am cd33 today. I am soooooooooo frustrated right now :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:. Let her come already


----------



## AidensMama

Eww. How incredibly annoyed you must be. :trouble: I always feel like screaming "IF THIS ISN'T MY MONTH JUST COME ON ALREADY SO I CAN START A NEW CYCLE!" when I get close to 15 or so dpo and am getting :bfn:


----------



## 2ying1

friskyfish said:


> Im sure I read somewhere to test 5 days after implantation, so you have a higher levels of hcg ...So you have 2more days left. :)
> 
> Your not out till af shows, some don't get bfp's till a week after missed period.
> 
> Good luck :hugs:

Oh good! That gives me a glimpse of hope. I've been trying to find how long I should wait, thanks so much for the response!


----------



## Dreambaby69

AidensMama said:


> Eww. How incredibly annoyed you must be. :trouble: I always feel like screaming "IF THIS ISN'T MY MONTH JUST COME ON ALREADY SO I CAN START A NEW CYCLE!" when I get close to 15 or so dpo and am getting :bfn:

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FREAKING FRUSTRATED:growlmad::growlmad::nope::nope:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Ladies please let me know when u want me to change the name of this thread.......And also let me have some suggestion on what to change it to.xx


----------



## friskyfish

I think you should change it to 'Die witch DIE!' ;) Xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

friskyfish said:


> I think you should change it to 'Die witch DIE!' ;) Xx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: can't stop laughing


----------



## friskyfish

Hahaha seems apt with Halloween approaching too!! ;) Xx


----------



## AidensMama

friskyfish said:


> I think you should change it to 'Die witch DIE!' ;) Xx

:thumbup::haha::rofl:=D&gt;


----------



## Krissykat1006

friskyfish said:


> Awwwwh, I'm sure it will happen for you soon :hugs:
> 
> Yes, I have a son with my ex partner. He is 9.... I can't even remember being pregnant really it was that long ago! Haha Xx

My son from my first husband is almost 11. I don't remember anything myself lol!!

My husband and I are on our 2nd month TTC, we've been together for 8 years, and married for 3 on October 30th. He has been a very supportive and patient man while I decided on if I wanted more kids.


----------



## Krissykat1006

friskyfish said:


> I think you should change it to 'Die witch DIE!' ;) Xx

:laugh2::rofl:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Ladies please let me know when u want me to change the name of this thread.......And also let me have some suggestion on what to change it to.xx

I'm glad we are gonna keep going on this thread...I've made more waiting friends here in this one then anywhere else :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies please let me know when u want me to change the name of this thread.......And also let me have some suggestion on what to change it to.xx
> 
> I'm glad we are gonna keep going on this thread...I've made more waiting friends here in this one then anywhere else :hugs:Click to expand...

Yea me too x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Morning ladies! The bitch finally arrived so i am cd1 today. Sooooo any other name suggestions for this thread or are we going with friskyfish's Halloween theme?


----------



## AidensMama

Dreambaby69 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies please let me know when u want me to change the name of this thread.......And also let me have some suggestion on what to change it to.xx
> 
> I'm glad we are gonna keep going on this thread...I've made more waiting friends here in this one then anywhere else :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea me too xClick to expand...

 Me 3!

And I've been trying to think of something clever, but nothing springs to mind. I just keep thinking of what frisky said and laughing. 

Sorry the bitch finally showed up, but at least waiting's over and you can start a new cycle and take another crack at it.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies. I am actually relieved and glad that it is over and am in a new cycle. Fingers crossed x. Good luck everyone x


----------



## Dreambaby69

What do u ladies think of the title?


----------



## friskyfish

HaaaaaHaaaaaaaahaa!!!! 

I've just nearly wet myself when I saw this!! 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

BRILLIANT!!!! 

Glad you liked it!!! ;) xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Dreambaby69 said:


> Morning ladies! The bitch finally arrived so i am cd1 today. Sooooo any other name suggestions for this thread or are we going with friskyfish's Halloween theme?

Sorry to hear that!! Onwards to next cycle now hey!? 

PMA All the way! (Positve Mental Attitude) ;) Xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

friskyfish said:


> dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies! The bitch finally arrived so i am cd1 today. Sooooo any other name suggestions for this thread or are we going with friskyfish's halloween theme?
> 
> sorry to hear that!! Onwards to next cycle now hey!?
> 
> Pma all the way! (positve mental attitude) ;) xxClick to expand...

absolutely!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

woooooow, its gone very quiet today. How is everyone?


----------



## AidensMama

I like the new name:thumbup:

and I also like that mantra! PMA, ALL THE WAY! It sounds like a chant or a cheer. :winkwink: 

It's looking like almost everyone is beginning a new cycle, so a collective feeling of positive thinking sounds like exactly what we need.


----------



## Dreambaby69

AidensMama said:


> I like the new name:thumbup:
> 
> and I also like that mantra! PMA, ALL THE WAY! It sounds like a chant or a cheer. :winkwink:
> 
> It's looking like almost everyone is beginning a new cycle, so a collective feeling of positive thinking sounds like exactly what we need.

 YEP. EXACTLY :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DD80

Dreambaby69 said:


> woooooow, its gone very quiet today. How is everyone?

Im ok, how are you? I'm working on getting things done for the week.

Sundays are cooking day. Hubby will be having chicken pot pie this week and I get turkey burgers (no bun) and sautéed spinach and mushrooms. His is almost done...I'm lagging on mine...lol. Why? I have no idea - it's so easy.

I planted some herbs and lavender in the flower garden, am drying a ton of rosemary and basil, and will be weeding and sweeping in the front yard. Sundays are also outside days. I had a bug problem in the veggie garden, so we had to pull everything and ill be digging out a lot of the soil since we had to have it sprayed (widows and cockroaches...so gross and no idea where they came from since we spray so often). Last two weeks its been eggplant city and today, I have a ton of peppers, mild and hot, so I need to figure out what to do with them.

All the work helps keep my mind off my body.  I hope everyone is having a great day!! :hugs:


----------



## 2ying1

Welp, I am pretty sure I am out! Yesterday, I had a huge temp spike and today a huge temp dip. Still no af but i'm pretty sure she's on her way! ::sigh::

Oh well, onto next month. 

Good luck, ladies.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> woooooow, its gone very quiet today. How is everyone?

Going good here, just waiting for AF to go away so I can start back up :)


----------



## AidensMama

DD80 - The herbs and veggies sound fantastic. I really wanted to do some gardening this year but rather than good planting soil we mostly have sticky red clay, so I need to do a raised garden, and I just didn't get to work on it early enough in the season. Maybe next year.

2ying1, well if she's on her way I hope she hurries up so you can get to work on your next cycle. 

Krissykat, I'm just waiting for the witch to be gone as well, and trying to approach this cycle with some hope and determination.

PMA all the way ladies! I feel like this is a great affirmation for this thread!:winkwink:


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> woooooow, its gone very quiet today. How is everyone?
> 
> Im ok, how are you? I'm working on getting things done for the week.
> 
> Sundays are cooking day. Hubby will be having chicken pot pie this week and I get turkey burgers (no bun) and sautéed spinach and mushrooms. His is almost done...I'm lagging on mine...lol. Why? I have no idea - it's so easy.
> 
> I planted some herbs and lavender in the flower garden, am drying a ton of rosemary and basil, and will be weeding and sweeping in the front yard. Sundays are also outside days. I had a bug problem in the veggie garden, so we had to pull everything and ill be digging out a lot of the soil since we had to have it sprayed (widows and cockroaches...so gross and no idea where they came from since we spray so often). Last two weeks its been eggplant city and today, I have a ton of peppers, mild and hot, so I need to figure out what to do with them.
> 
> All the work helps keep my mind off my body.  I hope everyone is having a great day!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I would love to start my own herb garden.....jealous :D


----------



## Krissykat1006

I keep starting to hit "like" on the babybump FB link and have to remember I cant cause no one can know we are TTC lol!


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> I keep starting to hit "like" on the babybump FB link and have to remember I cant cause no one can know we are TTC lol!


Same here!!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> woooooow, its gone very quiet today. How is everyone?
> 
> Im ok, how are you? I'm working on getting things done for the week.
> 
> Sundays are cooking day. Hubby will be having chicken pot pie this week and I get turkey burgers (no bun) and sautéed spinach and mushrooms. His is almost done...I'm lagging on mine...lol. Why? I have no idea - it's so easy.
> 
> I planted some herbs and lavender in the flower garden, am drying a ton of rosemary and basil, and will be weeding and sweeping in the front yard. Sundays are also outside days. I had a bug problem in the veggie garden, so we had to pull everything and ill be digging out a lot of the soil since we had to have it sprayed (widows and cockroaches...so gross and no idea where they came from since we spray so often). Last two weeks its been eggplant city and today, I have a ton of peppers, mild and hot, so I need to figure out what to do with them.
> 
> All the work helps keep my mind off my body.  I hope everyone is having a great day!! :hugs:Click to expand...


Wow :happydance: u've been busy. love all the planting :thumbup:


----------



## Dreambaby69

2ying1 said:


> Welp, I am pretty sure I am out! Yesterday, I had a huge temp spike and today a huge temp dip. Still no af but i'm pretty sure she's on her way! ::sigh::
> 
> Oh well, onto next month.
> 
> Good luck, ladies.

 :hugs: how many dpo r u?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> woooooow, its gone very quiet today. How is everyone?
> 
> Going good here, just waiting for AF to go away so I can start back up :)Click to expand...

me tooooo :happydance:. what cd do u normally 
O?


----------



## BabyChaser09

Krissykat1006 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> woooooow, its gone very quiet today. How is everyone?
> 
> Going good here, just waiting for AF to go away so I can start back up :)Click to expand...

Me tooooo! I've been taking my evening primrose oil and am looking forward to trying out the preseed this month! :happydance:


----------



## BabyChaser09

How is everyone doing this week???? I'm on CD 5 right now, and just ready to get this thing started!!! lol. I havent been on all weekend because it was my TRIPLET stepsons' 11th birthday! We had such a blast this weekend. :)


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies! Glad your like the 'PMA All the way' saying! 

Well, I've 8 days left of my 2ww & it's dragging! I actually tested yesterday!! Haaaahaaaaa what a douche bag I am! Obviously it was a BFN :wacko: 

Not really feeling pregnant, having the odd twinge in boobs, but I have symptoms every single month.....so only time will tell! 

Hope everyone's Monday is going well!! Xx :)


----------



## AidensMama

BabyChaser09 said:


> How is everyone doing this week???? I'm on CD 5 right now, and just ready to get this thing started!!! lol. I havent been on all weekend because it was my TRIPLET stepsons' 11th birthday! We had such a blast this weekend. :)

Sounds like a fun and busy weekend!

Im on CD 4, and feeling like you, just ready to get this cycle going with some momentum already. Hoping b6 will improve my LP this month.


I have a serious case of the Mondays today. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## BabyChaser09

AidensMama said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing this week???? I'm on CD 5 right now, and just ready to get this thing started!!! lol. I havent been on all weekend because it was my TRIPLET stepsons' 11th birthday! We had such a blast this weekend. :)
> 
> Sounds like a fun and busy weekend!
> 
> Im on CD 4, and feeling like you, just ready to get this cycle going with some momentum already. Hoping b6 will improve my LP this month.
> 
> 
> I have a serious case of the Mondays today. Hope everyone is well.Click to expand...

Thanks! It was a very busy weekend! We went apple picking at the farm, which they looooved.
I was thinking about the B6 for increasing the LP too. but, mine is about 11 days, so i think thats OK. how short is urs?


----------



## AidensMama

Well I've been SUPER irregular since having my Mirena IUD removed last year, and it varies, but this past cycle was on 17 days with O on CD 11 or 12, so only like a 5 or 6 day LP. Sooooo not good.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> woooooow, its gone very quiet today. How is everyone?
> 
> Going good here, just waiting for AF to go away so I can start back up :)Click to expand...
> 
> me tooooo :happydance:. what cd do u normally
> O?Click to expand...

last month it was CD16


----------



## tryfor2

Great new name, BTW! I'm on CD 6 as well (krissykat, you and I are cycle sisters!). Weird AF though, I have to say. Usually it just peters out with decreasing bright red flow but for the past couple of days it's been brown spotting. Never had that before. My very mild cramps are continuing (had them almost continually for two cycles now--no wonder I kept thinking I was preggo!) so I think I'm going to get checked out by my dr. My cycle could still be adjusting bc I haven't had it back for even a year yet since giving birth. Bought some B6 today, though I wonder if I should run it by my dr. first... Babychaser09, judging from this last cycle (only one I've charted), I too have an 11-day LP. Can somebody pls. explain to me why you need a long LP to implant properly? I assume it's related to progesterone levels, but what's the difference? If you're PG, AF ain't coming anyway. Am I just stunned, or what? Oh, one more question: based on this last cycle I O'ed on CD 21. It's possible that was just a fluke, so to be safe, should I start the OPKs on CD 9 as generally advised? Hope you're all doing well, and dreambaby69, thank the lord AF finally showed her fugly face (never thought I'd be writing that...)!!! Onwards and upwards troops!


----------



## Krissykat1006

My LP last month was 12 days....the two months prior to last month were wonky periods with 21 day cycles, so was glad this month went back to 28.

I ordered me a basal thermometer Saturday when I was getting my Ovulation strips. They should all be here by Thursday I think which will be good since I will actually be off AF on Wednesday so I am gonna start charting temps, and doing strips then. I bought a OPK kit last month and started using it on CD15 and it was like BAM its go time...which I figured I had already O'd so we had been dtd starting about the 10th every other day. So I was kinda shocked I hadn't O'd sooner. I guess that's one of the reason's we need to chart that stuff lol!


----------



## Dreambaby69

tryfor2 said:


> Great new name, BTW! I'm on CD 6 as well (krissykat, you and I are cycle sisters!). Weird AF though, I have to say. Usually it just peters out with decreasing bright red flow but for the past couple of days it's been brown spotting. Never had that before. My very mild cramps are continuing (had them almost continually for two cycles now--no wonder I kept thinking I was preggo!) so I think I'm going to get checked out by my dr. My cycle could still be adjusting bc I haven't had it back for even a year yet since giving birth. Bought some B6 today, though I wonder if I should run it by my dr. first... Babychaser09, judging from this last cycle (only one I've charted), I too have an 11-day LP. Can somebody pls. explain to me why you need a long LP to implant properly? I assume it's related to progesterone levels, but what's the difference? If you're PG, AF ain't coming anyway. Am I just stunned, or what? Oh, one more question: based on this last cycle I O'ed on CD 21. It's possible that was just a fluke, so to be safe, should I start the OPKs on CD 9 as generally advised? Hope you're all doing well, and dreambaby69, thank the lord AF finally showed her fugly face (never thought I'd be writing that...)!!! Onwards and upwards troops!


Lol I know right. I am cd3 today and feeling great :happydance:. And u?


----------



## Dreambaby69

what I did on cd1 is to get all my supplies lol. Ordered generic opk and hcg, FRER , Clear blue digital opk, preseed. I received some today an I was soooooo excited ( u would think i had my BFP lol). oh well I am counting down to cd 12 when i start checking O. I O'd cd19 last cycle. Now counting down to O......... How is everybody today? what cd is everyone on today and what cd does everone O?


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> what I did on cd1 is to get all my supplies lol. Ordered generic opk and hcg, FRER , Clear blue digital opk, preseed. I received some today an I was soooooo excited ( u would think i had my BFP lol). oh well I am counting down to cd 12 when i start checking O. I O'd cd19 last cycle. Now counting down to O......... How is everybody today? what cd is everyone on today and what cd does everone O?

I got my stuff in the mail today too :happydance: So I will start charting temp tomorrow!

I just got done running a few errands around town. So pretty out today!


----------



## BabyChaser09

tryfor2 said:


> Great new name, BTW! I'm on CD 6 as well (krissykat, you and I are cycle sisters!). Weird AF though, I have to say. Usually it just peters out with decreasing bright red flow but for the past couple of days it's been brown spotting. Never had that before. My very mild cramps are continuing (had them almost continually for two cycles now--no wonder I kept thinking I was preggo!) so I think I'm going to get checked out by my dr. My cycle could still be adjusting bc I haven't had it back for even a year yet since giving birth. Bought some B6 today, though I wonder if I should run it by my dr. first... Babychaser09, judging from this last cycle (only one I've charted), I too have an 11-day LP. Can somebody pls. explain to me why you need a long LP to implant properly? I assume it's related to progesterone levels, but what's the difference? If you're PG, AF ain't coming anyway. Am I just stunned, or what? Oh, one more question: based on this last cycle I O'ed on CD 21. It's possible that was just a fluke, so to be safe, should I start the OPKs on CD 9 as generally advised? Hope you're all doing well, and dreambaby69, thank the lord AF finally showed her fugly face (never thought I'd be writing that...)!!! Onwards and upwards troops!

Honestly, i have no friggin clue!! lol i'm new to TTC forums so i'm just learning, myself. I did some googling though and saw that a normal LP range is 10-16 days. Mine is 11, which I think is pretty normal, but then again I have always had a relatively short cycle, so that makes sense for my body. My cycle is NEVER longer than 28 days and thats the absolute maximum. it ranges from 26-27 days. how long is ur cycle usually?


----------



## AidensMama

CD 5 for me, and no idea what day I'll O. I was only cd 12 last cycle, so I'm expecting it to be kinda on the earlier side this cycle as well.


----------



## PrincessKT11

Hey ladies.. It's been awhile since I last posted on here.. been very busy. I love the new name!!! So far I'm at cd 27 14dpo and no af yet (due the 22nd).. thought i was getting it last night but nothing came out (sorry tmi).. I'm not sure whats going on.. not sure if I should test now or wait another week


----------



## AidensMama

PrincessKT11 said:


> Hey ladies.. It's been awhile since I last posted on here.. been very busy. I love the new name!!! So far I'm at cd 27 14dpo and no af yet (due the 22nd).. thought i was getting it last night but nothing came out (sorry tmi).. I'm not sure whats going on.. not sure if I should test now or wait another week



I SAY TEST! 14 dpo is pretty good time to POAS! Fingers X'ed.


----------



## tryfor2

BabyChaser09 said:


> tryfor2 said:
> 
> 
> Great new name, BTW! I'm on CD 6 as well (krissykat, you and I are cycle sisters!). Weird AF though, I have to say. Usually it just peters out with decreasing bright red flow but for the past couple of days it's been brown spotting. Never had that before. My very mild cramps are continuing (had them almost continually for two cycles now--no wonder I kept thinking I was preggo!) so I think I'm going to get checked out by my dr. My cycle could still be adjusting bc I haven't had it back for even a year yet since giving birth. Bought some B6 today, though I wonder if I should run it by my dr. first... Babychaser09, judging from this last cycle (only one I've charted), I too have an 11-day LP. Can somebody pls. explain to me why you need a long LP to implant properly? I assume it's related to progesterone levels, but what's the difference? If you're PG, AF ain't coming anyway. Am I just stunned, or what? Oh, one more question: based on this last cycle I O'ed on CD 21. It's possible that was just a fluke, so to be safe, should I start the OPKs on CD 9 as generally advised? Hope you're all doing well, and dreambaby69, thank the lord AF finally showed her fugly face (never thought I'd be writing that...)!!! Onwards and upwards troops!
> 
> Honestly, i have no friggin clue!! lol i'm new to TTC forums so i'm just learning, myself. I did some googling though and saw that a normal LP range is 10-16 days. Mine is 11, which I think is pretty normal, but then again I have always had a relatively short cycle, so that makes sense for my body. My cycle is NEVER longer than 28 days and thats the absolute maximum. it ranges from 26-27 days. how long is ur cycle usually?Click to expand...

My cycle is usually about 29 days, though this past cycle was 32. Since giving birth almost 15 months ago my cycles have ranged from 26-36 days. Hopefully that's just my body getting back to normal and not an indicator of a problem. I'm a little worried though bc I've have mild AF-type cramps almost every day for two cycles and the last few days of the period I just finished I spotted brown blood. Didn't think it was a big deal but then googled it (big mistake) and discovered that if you don't normally have this it is NOT GOOD. Can mean anything from low progesterone/LPD to endometriosis to infection to perimenopause to PCOS, even cancer! Trying not to get too freaked out and hoping it's just a one-off thing, but I've NEVER had this. I see my dr. Thurs. so hopefully I'll get some answers then. She'll probably want to do a bunch of tests and tell me to stop TTC until we get the results :growlmad:. Currently CD 7.... Anybody else ever have abnormal brown spotting at the end of AF (officially called Tail End Brown Bleeding--TEBB)?


----------



## BabyChaser09

tryfor2 said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryfor2 said:
> 
> 
> Great new name, BTW! I'm on CD 6 as well (krissykat, you and I are cycle sisters!). Weird AF though, I have to say. Usually it just peters out with decreasing bright red flow but for the past couple of days it's been brown spotting. Never had that before. My very mild cramps are continuing (had them almost continually for two cycles now--no wonder I kept thinking I was preggo!) so I think I'm going to get checked out by my dr. My cycle could still be adjusting bc I haven't had it back for even a year yet since giving birth. Bought some B6 today, though I wonder if I should run it by my dr. first... Babychaser09, judging from this last cycle (only one I've charted), I too have an 11-day LP. Can somebody pls. explain to me why you need a long LP to implant properly? I assume it's related to progesterone levels, but what's the difference? If you're PG, AF ain't coming anyway. Am I just stunned, or what? Oh, one more question: based on this last cycle I O'ed on CD 21. It's possible that was just a fluke, so to be safe, should I start the OPKs on CD 9 as generally advised? Hope you're all doing well, and dreambaby69, thank the lord AF finally showed her fugly face (never thought I'd be writing that...)!!! Onwards and upwards troops!
> 
> Honestly, i have no friggin clue!! lol i'm new to TTC forums so i'm just learning, myself. I did some googling though and saw that a normal LP range is 10-16 days. Mine is 11, which I think is pretty normal, but then again I have always had a relatively short cycle, so that makes sense for my body. My cycle is NEVER longer than 28 days and thats the absolute maximum. it ranges from 26-27 days. how long is ur cycle usually?Click to expand...
> 
> My cycle is usually about 29 days, though this past cycle was 32. Since giving birth almost 15 months ago my cycles have ranged from 26-36 days. Hopefully that's just my body getting back to normal and not an indicator of a problem. I'm a little worried though bc I've have mild AF-type cramps almost every day for two cycles and the last few days of the period I just finished I spotted brown blood. Didn't think it was a big deal but then googled it (big mistake) and discovered that if you don't normally have this it is NOT GOOD. Can mean anything from low progesterone/LPD to endometriosis to infection to perimenopause to PCOS, even cancer! Trying not to get too freaked out and hoping it's just a one-off thing, but I've NEVER had this. I see my dr. Thurs. so hopefully I'll get some answers then. She'll probably want to do a bunch of tests and tell me to stop TTC until we get the results :growlmad:. Currently CD 7.... Anybody else ever have abnormal brown spotting at the end of AF (officially called Tail End Brown Bleeding--TEBB)?Click to expand...


Hm.. I've never heard of TEBB! I know that brown "spotting" or bleeding at the tail end of ur period is pretty normal, as I've experienced it in the past, but you say you've had AF type cramps, etc. I think it's great you're going to the dr to see about it. Just to make sure everything is OK. And Googling DEFINTELY doesn't help with the worrying (but we're all so guilty of it!!). I'm sure if you google "papercut" i'm sure one of the results will be "you're going to die".


----------



## DD80

Got my period yesterday, so that means I'm cycle day 2, right? I was going to order some opks or go buy some at Walmart (they have cheap ones I read somewhere?). My period is so light it's annoying. I just want it to be normal!!

I'm hoping for all of you!!


----------



## hopettc2013

I'm at CD 5 today and had just start charting temp(1st cycle trying) too.. Now waiting for the "O" day, should be around CD 12-15 as I'm having 30 Days cycle length.. Will start using OPK from CD10 just to be on the safe side.. :happydance:

Hoping this will be my month and everyone month too.. Good luck and baby dust to everyone!!:dust:


----------



## BabyChaser09

Dreambaby69 said:


> what I did on cd1 is to get all my supplies lol. Ordered generic opk and hcg, FRER , Clear blue digital opk, preseed. I received some today an I was soooooo excited ( u would think i had my BFP lol). oh well I am counting down to cd 12 when i start checking O. I O'd cd19 last cycle. Now counting down to O......... How is everybody today? what cd is everyone on today and what cd does everone O?

Yayy, we're all prepared for this month!!:happydance: Is this ur first time using preseed?? This will be my first time and I've read very good things. I was ECSTATIC when i received my package too lol. I've been doing things to try to increase my EWCM this month, because I honestly barely have any! So I'm drinking lots of water, and taking the EPO daily, and instead of grapefruit juice Im eating half a grapefruit everyday. And then there'll be the preseed to help my hubby's :spermy::spermy::spermy: out to do their job lol!! This AF feels like its taking forever to go away!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

PrincessKT11 said:


> Hey ladies.. It's been awhile since I last posted on here.. been very busy. I love the new name!!! So far I'm at cd 27 14dpo and no af yet (due the 22nd).. thought i was getting it last night but nothing came out (sorry tmi).. I'm not sure whats going on.. not sure if I should test now or wait another week

:test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## Dreambaby69

BabyChaser09 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> what I did on cd1 is to get all my supplies lol. Ordered generic opk and hcg, FRER , Clear blue digital opk, preseed. I received some today an I was soooooo excited ( u would think i had my BFP lol). oh well I am counting down to cd 12 when i start checking O. I O'd cd19 last cycle. Now counting down to O......... How is everybody today? what cd is everyone on today and what cd does everone O?
> 
> Yayy, we're all prepared for this month!!:happydance: Is this ur first time using preseed?? This will be my first time and I've read very good things. I was ECSTATIC when i received my package too lol. I've been doing things to try to increase my EWCM this month, because I honestly barely have any! So I'm drinking lots of water, and taking the EPO daily, and instead of grapefruit juice Im eating half a grapefruit everyday. And then there'll be the preseed to help my hubby's :spermy::spermy::spermy: out to do their job lol!! This AF feels like its taking forever to go away!!Click to expand...


No. The first time i used preseed was the cycle we conceived DD. For some reason I forgot it last cycle. Now that i have received it ....I am eager to start hehe. :happydance::happydance:. :happydance: cd 4 today and 8 days till i start using OPK woooooohooooooo:happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

The mission should u choose to accept is to take the :witch::af: out and get KNOCKED UP.

Here is my plan: 

This cycle I am going to draw my blue print on Fertility Friend, :ninja:smoke the EGGY out with opk, knock the :witch: unconsious with :sex:, DH will send his army :ninja::ninja::spermy::spermy: to drown the :witch: in PRESEED and then capture the eggy and fertilize the shit out of it. By the time the witch comes round..... :cloud9::baby::blue::blue::twinboys::crib:

The end


:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
Come on Ladies ,let us make this fun....feel free to add ur own mission :happydance:


----------



## BabyChaser09

Dreambaby69 said:


> The mission should u choose to accept is to take the :witch::af: out and get KNOCKED UP.
> 
> Here is my plan:
> 
> This cycle I am going to draw my blue print on Fertility Friend, :ninja:smoke the EGGY out with opk, knock the :witch: unconsious with :sex:, DH will send his army :ninja::ninja::spermy::spermy: to drown the :witch: in PRESEED and then capture the eggy and fertilize the shit out of it. By the time the witch comes round..... :cloud9::baby::blue::blue::twinboys::crib:
> 
> The end
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
> Come on Ladies ,let us make this fun....feel free to add ur own mission :happydance:

HAHAHA!!! This is effing hysterical!! 

Captain, I choose to accept this mission! I'll :sex::sex: feverishly until the :witch: cries out for mercy, as she realizes her days are soon numbered. I shall call this mission: CD-eez Nutz.


----------



## Dreambaby69

BabyChaser09 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> The mission should u choose to accept is to take the :witch::af: out and get KNOCKED UP.
> 
> Here is my plan:
> 
> This cycle I am going to draw my blue print on Fertility Friend, :ninja:smoke the EGGY out with opk, knock the :witch: unconsious with :sex:, DH will send his army :ninja::ninja::spermy::spermy: to drown the :witch: in PRESEED and then capture the eggy and fertilize the shit out of it. By the time the witch comes round..... :cloud9::baby::blue::blue::twinboys::crib:
> 
> The end
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
> Come on Ladies ,let us make this fun....feel free to add ur own mission :happydance:
> 
> HAHAHA!!! This is effing hysterical!!
> 
> Captain, I choose to accept this mission! I'll :sex::sex: feverishly until the :witch: cries out for mercy, as she realizes her days are soon numbered. I shall call this mission: CD-eez Nutz.Click to expand...

Glad u liked it.....It goes with our theme. Urs is :rofl::rofl:. Anything to make the day go by quicker lol


----------



## friskyfish

Dreambaby69 said:


> The mission should u choose to accept is to take the :witch::af: out and get KNOCKED UP.
> 
> Here is my plan:
> 
> This cycle I am going to draw my blue print on Fertility Friend, :ninja:smoke the EGGY out with opk, knock the :witch: unconsious with :sex:, DH will send his army :ninja::ninja::spermy::spermy: to drown the :witch: in PRESEED and then capture the eggy and fertilize the shit out of it. By the time the witch comes round..... :cloud9::baby::blue::blue::twinboys::crib:
> 
> The end
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
> Come on Ladies ,let us make this fun....feel free to add ur own mission :happydance:

Haaaaaaaahaa!! :rofl:

My plan is to drown the :witch: in all the pee I am using on sticks!!!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

friskyfish said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> The mission should u choose to accept is to take the :witch::af: out and get KNOCKED UP.
> 
> Here is my plan:
> 
> This cycle I am going to draw my blue print on Fertility Friend, :ninja:smoke the EGGY out with opk, knock the :witch: unconsious with :sex:, DH will send his army :ninja::ninja::spermy::spermy: to drown the :witch: in PRESEED and then capture the eggy and fertilize the shit out of it. By the time the witch comes round..... :cloud9::baby::blue::blue::twinboys::crib:
> 
> The end
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
> Come on Ladies ,let us make this fun....feel free to add ur own mission :happydance:
> 
> Haaaaaaaahaa!! :rofl:
> 
> My plan is to drown the :witch: in all the pee I am using on sticks!!!!Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I honestly cannot stop laughing. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## mammy2boy

Dreambaby69 said:


> The mission should u choose to accept is to take the :witch::af: out and get KNOCKED UP.
> 
> Here is my plan:
> 
> This cycle I am going to draw my blue print on Fertility Friend, :ninja:smoke the EGGY out with opk, knock the :witch: unconsious with :sex:, DH will send his army :ninja::ninja::spermy::spermy: to drown the :witch: in PRESEED and then capture the eggy and fertilize the shit out of it. By the time the witch comes round..... :cloud9::baby::blue::blue::twinboys::crib:
> 
> The end
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
> Come on Ladies ,let us make this fun....feel free to add ur own mission :happydance:

OMG thats hilarious!! 
Hope plan KNOCKED UP works ;)


----------



## mammy2boy

How do ye do all yere little sperms and happy dances? :)


----------



## friskyfish

mammy2boy said:


> How do ye do all yere little sperms and happy dances? :)

Haha...there's a question I bet you never thought you'd ask!! :haha:

If you click on 'advanced reply' there's lots of smileys, with a link to more...
Hope that helps xxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

mammy2boy said:


> How do ye do all yere little sperms and happy dances? :)

reply with quote or go advanced , it is on the right. Click on more to see all of them.


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Got my period yesterday, so that means I'm cycle day 2, right? I was going to order some opks or go buy some at Walmart (they have cheap ones I read somewhere?). My period is so light it's annoying. I just want it to be normal!!
> 
> I'm hoping for all of you!!

That is correct :)


----------



## AidensMama

Operation GET KNOCKED UP!

Mission objective: Take out the :witch:


This cycle I've called in reinforcements. B6, and vitex. Mucinex lying in wait. I've reached out to Amazon for additional back up, and the IC OPK's and Preseed are on the way.

Also brought in the heavy artillery and picked up a few sexy nightgowns to help inspire and Rally the troops! :spermy: Perhaps a little "USO" show will motivate them to reach the objective.

:winkwink: C'mon ladies. let's :sex: the :witch: outta here!


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Got my period yesterday, so that means I'm cycle day 2, right? I was going to order some opks or go buy some at Walmart (they have cheap ones I read somewhere?). My period is so light it's annoying. I just want it to be normal!!
> 
> I'm hoping for all of you!!
> 
> That is correct :)Click to expand...

 Some women don't like them, but you can get really good deals on OPK's online. Wondfo and others brands like that often offer packs with more strips ( maybe 60 vs 10 or 20 in more expensive brand) and sometimes you can get a couple hpt's in the pack with them too. Like i said, some ladies dont like or dont trust internet cheapies, but others swear by them. You could try Amazon.


----------



## Kittycat155

I love the cheapies off ebay. price jumped though was 100 tests for 20 or so now up to 30 but much cheaper still. I use a digital to double check when I get a positive on IC so dont miss it


----------



## Krissykat1006

AidensMama said:


> Operation GET KNOCKED UP!
> 
> Mission objective: Take out the :witch:
> 
> 
> This cycle I've called in reinforcements. B6, and vitex. Mucinex lying in wait. I've reached out to Amazon for additional back up, and the IC OPK's and Preseed are on the way.
> 
> Also brought in the heavy artillery and picked up a few sexy nightgowns to help inspire and Rally the troops! :spermy: Perhaps a little "USO" show will motivate them to reach the objective.
> 
> :winkwink: C'mon ladies. let's :sex: the :witch: outta here!

Gonna get me some heavy artillery this weekend. I love Halloween anyways but all the cute sexy costumes are an added bonus ;)


----------



## DD80

Cd 3 (thanks krissykat "KK") and I'm feeling less hormonal. Ordered some IC opk (thanks aidensmama) off eBay! I've eaten entirely too much overall, but an abundance of dark chocolate covered coconut pieces. I'm going to get fat...lol. Boo.


----------



## AidensMama

DD80 said:


> Cd 3 (thanks krissykat "KK") and I'm feeling less hormonal. Ordered some IC opk (thanks aidensmama) off eBay! I've eaten entirely too much overall, but an abundance of dark chocolate covered coconut pieces. I'm going to get fat...lol. Boo.

I've been an eating machine this week too. With all the halloween candy out in the store displays now I can't resist. I've already polished off a bag of peanut-butter cups ( I swear these bags used to be larger :dohh::haha: ) and I've been loading up on carbs. Pancakes at 10 pm, frying up quick monterey and cheddar quesadilla's. I'm not going to fit into anything but sweatpants by the end of this cycle. haha!


----------



## DD80

AidensMama said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Cd 3 (thanks krissykat "KK") and I'm feeling less hormonal. Ordered some IC opk (thanks aidensmama) off eBay! I've eaten entirely too much overall, but an abundance of dark chocolate covered coconut pieces. I'm going to get fat...lol. Boo.
> 
> I've been an eating machine this week too. With all the halloween candy out in the store displays now I can't resist. I've already polished off a bag of peanut-butter cups ( I swear these bags used to be larger :dohh::haha: ) and I've been loading up on carbs. Pancakes at 10 pm, frying up quick monterey and cheddar quesadilla's. I'm not going to fit into anything but sweatpants by the end of this cycle. haha!Click to expand...

Man, do I feel you on that! I'm not even hungry; I just can't stop! :wacko: I love peanut butter cups. I can't eat them anymore but I miss then every time I see them. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreambaby69

hey ladies . how is everyone today?


----------



## AidensMama

Dreambaby69 said:


> hey ladies . how is everyone today?

I'm doing ok. Feeling SUPER lazy today. I just want to snuggle up with DS and take a nap.

On CD 7 here and just waiting till it's O time. 

How are you?


----------



## mammy2boy

:spermy: :happydance:
Yeay.... no I feel cool too with my little sperms and happy dances :D


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Cd 3 (thanks krissykat "KK") and I'm feeling less hormonal. Ordered some IC opk (thanks aidensmama) off eBay! I've eaten entirely too much overall, but an abundance of dark chocolate covered coconut pieces. I'm going to get fat...lol. Boo.

I stopped to get me and the kiddo some gelato yesterday and then endulged in dark chocolate espresso beans....they were so good...

Cycle day 7 today, 3 more days till I start OPK testing! I have already been charting temps though, I just haven't got on the same time every morning schedule to do it yet.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> hey ladies . how is everyone today?

Doing wondermous! Cycle day 7...allergies are kinda bad at the moment. But that's my only complaint :) How are you doing?


----------



## PrincessKT11

AidensMama said:


> PrincessKT11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies.. It's been awhile since I last posted on here.. been very busy. I love the new name!!! So far I'm at cd 27 14dpo and no af yet (due the 22nd).. thought i was getting it last night but nothing came out (sorry tmi).. I'm not sure whats going on.. not sure if I should test now or wait another week
> 
> 
> 
> I SAY TEST! 14 dpo is pretty good time to POAS! Fingers X'ed.Click to expand...

I finally tested at 16 dpo and sadly got a :bfn:.. Feeling kind of bummed! Now I'm just waiting for the freakin :witch: to get here.. If shes not her by next week then I guess I'll test again.


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Cd 3 (thanks krissykat "KK") and I'm feeling less hormonal. Ordered some IC opk (thanks aidensmama) off eBay! I've eaten entirely too much overall, but an abundance of dark chocolate covered coconut pieces. I'm going to get fat...lol. Boo.
> 
> I stopped to get me and the kiddo some gelato yesterday and then endulged in dark chocolate espresso beans....they were so good...
> 
> Cycle day 7 today, 3 more days till I start OPK testing! I have already been charting temps though, I just haven't got on the same time every morning schedule to do it yet.Click to expand...

I love dark chocolate espresso beans! I buzz around like a hummingbird after I eat them though...lol

Kudos on the charting. I'm so bad about temping in the morning. Lights are off, hubby is asleep, and I don't think anything but, "take medicine and PEE!" I can't get a temp before I get out of bed. I just do them at night around the same time. :wacko:

Dreambaby...how are you today? Today was a busy day at work. I also had an interview for a new job. I love my job, but this is like my dream job, so I had to try.


----------



## AidensMama

Sorry to hear that, PrincessKT. The :witch: has MASSACRED this month. :growlmad:


And, OMG, chocolate espresso beans. My mouth is watering.


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Cd 3 (thanks krissykat "KK") and I'm feeling less hormonal. Ordered some IC opk (thanks aidensmama) off eBay! I've eaten entirely too much overall, but an abundance of dark chocolate covered coconut pieces. I'm going to get fat...lol. Boo.
> 
> I stopped to get me and the kiddo some gelato yesterday and then endulged in dark chocolate espresso beans....they were so good...
> 
> Cycle day 7 today, 3 more days till I start OPK testing! I have already been charting temps though, I just haven't got on the same time every morning schedule to do it yet.Click to expand...
> 
> I love dark chocolate espresso beans! I buzz around like a hummingbird after I eat them though...lol
> 
> Kudos on the charting. I'm so bad about temping in the morning. Lights are off, hubby is asleep, and I don't think anything but, "take medicine and PEE!" I can't get a temp before I get out of bed. I just do them at night around the same time. :wacko:
> 
> Dreambaby...how are you today? Today was a busy day at work. I also had an interview for a new job. I love my job, but this is like my dream job, so I had to try.Click to expand...

Best of luck on the job!!! :thumbup: 

Seriously if I would just stick the thermometer in my mouth as soon as my alarm goes off in the morning when I get up to get the kid ready for school I would do it the same time. I have forgotten EVERY day so far LOL!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

AidensMama said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies . how is everyone today?
> 
> I'm doing ok. Feeling SUPER lazy today. I just want to snuggle up with DS and take a nap.
> 
> On CD 7 here and just waiting till it's O time.
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

cd 6 for me today :happydance:. me too waiting to O but still have like 11 days


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey ladies . how is everyone today?
> 
> Doing wondermous! Cycle day 7...allergies are kinda bad at the moment. But that's my only complaint :) How are you doing?Click to expand...

I am good thanks. Cd 6 today hahaha. Hope ur allergies go away quick


----------



## Dreambaby69

PrincessKT11 said:


> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessKT11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies.. It's been awhile since I last posted on here.. been very busy. I love the new name!!! So far I'm at cd 27 14dpo and no af yet (due the 22nd).. thought i was getting it last night but nothing came out (sorry tmi).. I'm not sure whats going on.. not sure if I should test now or wait another week
> 
> 
> 
> I SAY TEST! 14 dpo is pretty good time to POAS! Fingers X'ed.Click to expand...
> 
> I finally tested at 16 dpo and sadly got a :bfn:.. Feeling kind of bummed! Now I'm just waiting for the freakin :witch: to get here.. If shes not her by next week then I guess I'll test again.Click to expand...

Oh noooooo :hugs: . Just keep testing until either a :bfp: or :witch:. Good luck hun x


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Cd 3 (thanks krissykat "KK") and I'm feeling less hormonal. Ordered some IC opk (thanks aidensmama) off eBay! I've eaten entirely too much overall, but an abundance of dark chocolate covered coconut pieces. I'm going to get fat...lol. Boo.
> 
> I stopped to get me and the kiddo some gelato yesterday and then endulged in dark chocolate espresso beans....they were so good...
> 
> Cycle day 7 today, 3 more days till I start OPK testing! I have already been charting temps though, I just haven't got on the same time every morning schedule to do it yet.Click to expand...
> 
> I love dark chocolate espresso beans! I buzz around like a hummingbird after I eat them though...lol
> 
> Kudos on the charting. I'm so bad about temping in the morning. Lights are off, hubby is asleep, and I don't think anything but, "take medicine and PEE!" I can't get a temp before I get out of bed. I just do them at night around the same time. :wacko:
> 
> Dreambaby...how are you today? Today was a busy day at work. I also had an interview for a new job. I love my job, but this is like my dream job, so I had to try.Click to expand...

I am fine hun. Good luck with ur interview x


----------



## Dreambaby69

How is everyone this beautiful morning? Afm Cd6, 5 days to start opk and 13 days to potential O. :witch: is gone so it is kick off hehe :happydance:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> How is everyone this beautiful morning? Afm Cd6, 5 days to start opk and 13 days to potential O. :witch: is gone so it is kick off hehe :happydance:

I am gearing up for a long weekend. I do photography and have 4 sessions between now and sunday booked. :coffee: I'm exhausted just thinking about it.

Cycle day 8, and my prenatals should come in the mail today. :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

AidensMama said:


> Operation GET KNOCKED UP!
> 
> Mission objective: Take out the :witch:
> 
> 
> This cycle I've called in reinforcements. B6, and vitex. Mucinex lying in wait. I've reached out to Amazon for additional back up, and the IC OPK's and Preseed are on the way.
> 
> Also brought in the heavy artillery and picked up a few sexy nightgowns to help inspire and Rally the troops! :spermy: Perhaps a little "USO" show will motivate them to reach the objective.
> 
> :winkwink: C'mon ladies. let's :sex: the :witch: outta here!



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I couldn't stop laughing. Great plan though. Good luck x


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone this beautiful morning? Afm Cd6, 5 days to start opk and 13 days to potential O. :witch: is gone so it is kick off hehe :happydance:
> 
> I am gearing up for a long weekend. I do photography and have 4 sessions between now and sunday booked. :coffee: I'm exhausted just thinking about it.
> 
> Cycle day 8, and my prenatals should come in the mail today. :happydance:Click to expand...

Wow! Your going to be a busy girl. I bet it's fun work though, I think it would be cool to do something creative and interact with new and interesting people, although people really can be a pain in the butt sometimes. Good luck, I hope all goes well and you get some beautiful shots. 

AFM, I am on cycle day 8 as well. My weekend will thankfully be a bit more relaixing, I have some work to complete for my literature class, but nothing to heavy. I certainly could use some down time, I feel like I've been in high gear for weeks now. 
I O'ed on CD 11 or 12 last cycle, and I'm thinking it will probably be around the same time this cycle. Hubby has a 3 day weekend off from work, so I think we should take advantage of the long weekend and BD like crazy since O could potentially only be a few days away. I can't wait for my OPK's to get here so I can test instead of trying to guess at it.

Hope everyone is doing well and that great weekends are had by all!


----------



## DD80

I'm cd 5 and af still hangin on. Weird cycle. I think I'm going to start with the opks on cd 9 since my cycle can be 25-28 days. 

Dream baby - you are like my cycle buddy...if there were such a thing lol. ;) 
KK- busy weekend for sure. All work is good work, but I hate busy weeks like that! Hope it's fun!
Aidensmama- have fun on your 3 day weekend. I am staying positive and all of you are in my positive thoughts!! :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone this beautiful morning? Afm Cd6, 5 days to start opk and 13 days to potential O. :witch: is gone so it is kick off hehe :happydance:
> 
> I am gearing up for a long weekend. I do photography and have 4 sessions between now and sunday booked. :coffee: I'm exhausted just thinking about it.
> 
> Cycle day 8, and my prenatals should come in the mail today. :happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck Hun. Hope you get some great shots


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> I'm cd 5 and af still hangin on. Weird cycle. I think I'm going to start with the opks on cd 9 since my cycle can be 25-28 days.
> 
> Dream baby - you are like my cycle buddy...if there were such a thing lol. ;)
> KK- busy weekend for sure. All work is good work, but I hate busy weeks like that! Hope it's fun!
> Aidensmama- have fun on your 3 day weekend. I am staying positive and all of you are in my positive thoughts!! :)

There is Now...Cycle Buddy. Opk in 3 days woooohoooo:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello ladies . When is everyone starting OPK?


----------



## DD80

Dreambaby69 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> I'm cd 5 and af still hangin on. Weird cycle. I think I'm going to start with the opks on cd 9 since my cycle can be 25-28 days.
> 
> Dream baby - you are like my cycle buddy...if there were such a thing lol. ;)
> KK- busy weekend for sure. All work is good work, but I hate busy weeks like that! Hope it's fun!
> Aidensmama- have fun on your 3 day weekend. I am staying positive and all of you are in my positive thoughts!! :)
> 
> There is Now...Cycle Buddy. Opk in 3 days woooohoooo:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Lol I like your enthusiasm! :flower: ok cycle buddy, I'm opking starting next Wednesday, so 4 days I guess. Yay!!


----------



## fairyy

Can I join ? I am on CD7. Hopefully I will ovulate around CD14/15.
I am with you. I want that witch to die. :grr:


----------



## DD80

fairyy said:


> Can I join ? I am on CD7. Hopefully I will ovulate around CD14/15.
> I am with you. I want that witch to die. :grr:

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## AidensMama

Welcome Fairy! :hi:


DreamBaby- Ideally I would have liked to start OPK today (CD 9) as I O'ed on CD 11 last cycle, but my Amazon order isn't in yet, so we'll see if it shows up before my temps/CM confirm O, if not than I'll just save them for next cycle.


Hope everyone had/is having a nice Saturday.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Hello ladies . When is everyone starting OPK?

CD 8 or 9 today (im tired can't remember) but I started them today. I O'd the 16th last month :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

fairyy said:


> Can I join ? I am on CD7. Hopefully I will ovulate around CD14/15.
> I am with you. I want that witch to die. :grr:

:flower: Glad to have you!


----------



## fairyy

So everyone here is going by opk ???


----------



## AidensMama

fairyy said:


> So everyone here is going by opk ???


I haven't started using them yet, but my cycles are REALLY irregular and temping can't tell me BEFORE ovulation, so I never know when to BD. I am waiting for mine to come in, but once they do it will be my first cycle using them.


----------



## DD80

Fairyy this is my first month using opks. I'm starting Wednesday officially. (I'm crazy and might do one Tuesday...lol)


----------



## fairyy

My cycles are regular 29/30days long but last time it was 35days long. Might go for every other day or kind of SMEP without OPK. All depends on when I see ewcm. Hope we all get our BFP's this time.


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Can I join ? I am on CD7. Hopefully I will ovulate around CD14/15.
> I am with you. I want that witch to die. :grr:

Yeaaaaaaaaa welcome :hugs::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> I'm cd 5 and af still hangin on. Weird cycle. I think I'm going to start with the opks on cd 9 since my cycle can be 25-28 days.
> 
> Dream baby - you are like my cycle buddy...if there were such a thing lol. ;)
> KK- busy weekend for sure. All work is good work, but I hate busy weeks like that! Hope it's fun!
> Aidensmama- have fun on your 3 day weekend. I am staying positive and all of you are in my positive thoughts!! :)
> 
> There is Now...Cycle Buddy. Opk in 3 days woooohoooo:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I like your enthusiasm! :flower: ok cycle buddy, I'm opking starting next Wednesday, so 4 days I guess. Yay!!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

AidensMama said:


> Welcome Fairy! :hi:
> 
> 
> DreamBaby- Ideally I would have liked to start OPK today (CD 9) as I O'ed on CD 11 last cycle, but my Amazon order isn't in yet, so we'll see if it shows up before my temps/CM confirm O, if not than I'll just save them for next cycle.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had/is having a nice Saturday.

 Oooooo sugar. Hope it comes beore O for u hun


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies . When is everyone starting OPK?
> 
> CD 8 or 9 today (im tired can't remember) but I started them today. I O'd the 16th last month :)Click to expand...

:thumbup::thumbup: Yeaaaaa Good luck hun


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hey girls! Coming back for an update. After I asked for bloodwork (my lines were not progressing though they were pretty dark and I had pos digis) my numbers were not increasing. My results showed low progesterone also, just 5.5. Friday was our 5 year anniversary, and I started to miscarry that morning. I'm going in to see my OB this week, to talk about starting progesterone to help my eggs and my short LP. My daughter has only been weaned a few weeks, and they said it likely played a role in my low progesterone. Hopefully we will be back to TTC very soon! Good luck ladies! Hope you all get your :bfp: very soon!


----------



## Dreambaby69

RedheadBabies said:


> Hey girls! Coming back for an update. After I asked for bloodwork (my lines were not progressing though they were pretty dark and I had pos digis) my numbers were not increasing. My results showed low progesterone also, just 5.5. Friday was our 5 year anniversary, and I started to miscarry that morning. I'm going in to see my OB this week, to talk about starting progesterone to help my eggs and my short LP. My daughter has only been weaned a few weeks, and they said it likely played a role in my low progesterone. Hopefully we will be back to TTC very soon! Good luck ladies! Hope you all get your :bfp: very soon!

Oh so sorry hun:hugs:. Good luck with your visit to OB. Whenever u decide to TTC again.......Good luck . Lots and lots of sticky baby dust ur way


----------



## Krissykat1006

fairyy said:


> So everyone here is going by opk ???

I used OPKs last month and using them again this month :) Also charting temps and doing the ever lovely CM check.


----------



## Krissykat1006

RedheadBabies said:


> Hey girls! Coming back for an update. After I asked for bloodwork (my lines were not progressing though they were pretty dark and I had pos digis) my numbers were not increasing. My results showed low progesterone also, just 5.5. Friday was our 5 year anniversary, and I started to miscarry that morning. I'm going in to see my OB this week, to talk about starting progesterone to help my eggs and my short LP. My daughter has only been weaned a few weeks, and they said it likely played a role in my low progesterone. Hopefully we will be back to TTC very soon! Good luck ladies! Hope you all get your :bfp: very soon!

Very sorry to hear that, but I love your determination and can't wait to see you back here with us :)


----------



## AidensMama

So sorry RedheadBabies :hugs: Hopefully a few cycles with your LO weaned and your trip to the doc for some investigation and progesterone correction will help your body get back to where it needs to be for TTC. I know it must have been super disappointing after a positive digi, but you seem to be handling it with a lot of strength and grace. 

Sending good vibes your way, and lots of baby dust for when you are ready to start TTC again. :dust:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Good Morning (Afternoon/Evening...) Ladies! CD 11 today noticed my OPK was darker than yesterday, still not as dark as the control line but it put a smile on my face :thumbup:

I plan to finish editing pictures today and maybe make some pumpkin bread cause I've been wanting some for a few days now and its not gonna make itself!

How is everyone else today!?


----------



## Pickletilly

Can I join? :happydance:
This is my first cycle, I'm only around 5dpo, going to test between 10th - 14th :blush:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> Can I join? :happydance:
> This is my first cycle, I'm only around 5dpo, going to test between 10th - 14th :blush:

Welcome :flower: Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Hmm I did another opk about 10 minutes ago, and this evenings is way darker than this mornings was...I may ovulate sooner than Oct 6th at this rate.


----------



## AidensMama

AidensMama said:


> So sorry RedheadBabies :hugs: Hopefully a few cycles with your LO weaned and your trip to the doc for some investigation and progesterone correction will help your body get back to where it needs to be for TTC. I know it must have been super disappointing after a positive digi, but you seem to be handling it with a lot of strength and grace.
> 
> Sending good vibes your way, and lots of baby dust for when you are ready to start TTC again. :dust:


MMMM pumpkin bread! Sounds yummy. :thumbup:

You'll just have to keep watching those OPK's so you can catch the eggy!


:hi: Pickletilly, lost of good luck and baby dust! :dust:


----------



## DD80

Welcome Pickletilly (Love the name - cute!) We are a happy bunch in this thread! :winkwink:

KK - are you holding off on BD until you get the for sure positive? What's your game plan? I just figured I'd throw a few extra BDs in for good measure. I've heard every other day is good, and that seems about right to me...

I've started with the opks, so I'll definitely use the info, but knowing what I do about the life of :spermy:, I figure it's in my best interest to start earlier. Plus, it's fun...:blush::blush::blush:

What does everyone else think?

Funny you are going to make pumpkin bread - I was going to make some pumpkin bars (I'm gluten free, but use almond flour or almond butter) because it's fall and I have to make something pumpkin! I might make a soup with pumpkin too...mmmmmm!


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Welcome Pickletilly (Love the name - cute!) We are a happy bunch in this thread! :winkwink:
> 
> KK - are you holding off on BD until you get the for sure positive? What's your game plan? I just figured I'd throw a few extra BDs in for good measure. I've heard every other day is good, and that seems about right to me...
> 
> I've started with the opks, so I'll definitely use the info, but knowing what I do about the life of :spermy:, I figure it's in my best interest to start earlier. Plus, it's fun...:blush::blush::blush:
> 
> What does everyone else think?
> 
> Funny you are going to make pumpkin bread - I was going to make some pumpkin bars (I'm gluten free, but use almond flour or almond butter) because it's fall and I have to make something pumpkin! I might make a soup with pumpkin too...mmmmmm!


Well we started BD last night, and I figure we will again tonight and so on so forth till I O then we will do it once in the morning and night to make sure I net that sucker :haha:

We actually were doing Paleo till last month, it just got way to expensive to bake that way...and I love baking /sigh...but I do want to try and do it again and stick to it much longer!


----------



## BabyChaser09

Dreambaby69 said:


> Hello ladies . When is everyone starting OPK?


Hey! I started OPK on CD9. i'm on CD 12 right now, thinking i'm going to O on 10/2 or 10/3. How's everyone doing?? I'm in grad school and it's almost midterm time so I've been busy busy!! Not able to get on here as often as I'd like.


----------



## BabyChaser09

OH! and we started using the preseed 2 days ago. I can't lie... It feels kinda odd. its like i'm _*aware*_ of it. I think it's mind over matter though. I'll try it out again tonight and see how it goes. I'm probably thinking about it too much lol. I started taking the EPO on CD1, so lets see what this cycle holds!


----------



## Happi_Mommi

Hi all, hoping I can join in! Testing Oct 6, AF is due 7th. 

TTC Month #2 and I am hopeful. We had an early lass last month, stunned me and DH. We have one beautiful, healthy 2 year old girl who we conceived without even trying, lol.

First time trying last month... hoping that we get a BFP and a sticky little bean! 

Feeling an array of symptoms but fairly light. I did feel ovulation though (at least I am pretty sure)... I had 4 days of intense back pain and cramps with a pinch on the right side on day #2). That's better now, I am just really stiff in my back and mild low back pain. Dry burning eyes is the most prominent and fatigue combined with insomnia and weird dreams. Nausea is pretty mild and only slight pangs of pain in my armpits and upper bb's. 

I have always been very intuitive (know both times right away) and am very regular with my cycles... I am a little thrown off after last month, but I still feel it will be a BFP!

Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Happi_Mommi

RedheadBabies said:


> Hey girls! Coming back for an update. After I asked for bloodwork (my lines were not progressing though they were pretty dark and I had pos digis) my numbers were not increasing. My results showed low progesterone also, just 5.5. Friday was our 5 year anniversary, and I started to miscarry that morning. I'm going in to see my OB this week, to talk about starting progesterone to help my eggs and my short LP. My daughter has only been weaned a few weeks, and they said it likely played a role in my low progesterone. Hopefully we will be back to TTC very soon! Good luck ladies! Hope you all get your :bfp: very soon!

I'm so sorry for your loss RedheadBabies. Lots of love and luck!


----------



## Krissykat1006

BabyChaser09 said:


> OH! and we started using the preseed 2 days ago. I can't lie... It feels kinda odd. its like i'm _*aware*_ of it. I think it's mind over matter though. I'll try it out again tonight and see how it goes. I'm probably thinking about it too much lol. I started taking the EPO on CD1, so lets see what this cycle holds!

Lots of luck!! I haven't tried preseed yet, but I would be the same way and just so aware lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

Happi_Mommi said:


> Hi all, hoping I can join in! Testing Oct 6, AF is due 7th.
> 
> TTC Month #2 and I am hopeful. We had an early lass last month, stunned me and DH. We have one beautiful, healthy 2 year old girl who we conceived without even trying, lol.
> 
> First time trying last month... hoping that we get a BFP and a sticky little bean!
> 
> Feeling an array of symptoms but fairly light. I did feel ovulation though (at least I am pretty sure)... I had 4 days of intense back pain and cramps with a pinch on the right side on day #2). That's better now, I am just really stiff in my back and mild low back pain. Dry burning eyes is the most prominent and fatigue combined with insomnia and weird dreams. Nausea is pretty mild and only slight pangs of pain in my armpits and upper bb's.
> 
> I have always been very intuitive (know both times right away) and am very regular with my cycles... I am a little thrown off after last month, but I still feel it will be a BFP!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!

My birthday is the 6th, so that would be an awesome birthday present to log on and see you got a :bfp:!! lots of :hug: and positive vibes to you!


----------



## Happi_Mommi

Krissykat1006 said:


> Happi_Mommi said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, hoping I can join in! Testing Oct 6, AF is due 7th.
> 
> TTC Month #2 and I am hopeful. We had an early lass last month, stunned me and DH. We have one beautiful, healthy 2 year old girl who we conceived without even trying, lol.
> 
> First time trying last month... hoping that we get a BFP and a sticky little bean!
> 
> Feeling an array of symptoms but fairly light. I did feel ovulation though (at least I am pretty sure)... I had 4 days of intense back pain and cramps with a pinch on the right side on day #2). That's better now, I am just really stiff in my back and mild low back pain. Dry burning eyes is the most prominent and fatigue combined with insomnia and weird dreams. Nausea is pretty mild and only slight pangs of pain in my armpits and upper bb's.
> 
> I have always been very intuitive (know both times right away) and am very regular with my cycles... I am a little thrown off after last month, but I still feel it will be a BFP!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!
> 
> My birthday is the 6th, so that would be an awesome birthday present to log on and see you got a :bfp:!! lots of :hug: and positive vibes to you!Click to expand...

Thanks KrissyKat! I will do my best to make good on the birthday present! :happydance:


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Pickletilly (Love the name - cute!) We are a happy bunch in this thread! :winkwink:
> 
> KK - are you holding off on BD until you get the for sure positive? What's your game plan? I just figured I'd throw a few extra BDs in for good measure. I've heard every other day is good, and that seems about right to me...
> 
> I've started with the opks, so I'll definitely use the info, but knowing what I do about the life of :spermy:, I figure it's in my best interest to start earlier. Plus, it's fun...:blush::blush::blush:
> 
> What does everyone else think?
> 
> Funny you are going to make pumpkin bread - I was going to make some pumpkin bars (I'm gluten free, but use almond flour or almond butter) because it's fall and I have to make something pumpkin! I might make a soup with pumpkin too...mmmmmm!
> 
> 
> Well we started BD last night, and I figure we will again tonight and so on so forth till I O then we will do it once in the morning and night to make sure I net that sucker :haha:
> 
> We actually were doing Paleo till last month, it just got way to expensive to bake that way...and I love baking /sigh...but I do want to try and do it again and stick to it much longer!Click to expand...

I find paleo recipes the most helpful being gluten free. I like to stick to more whole foods since I've been changing my diet. It is more expensive to bake this way, but I find I eat less of the finished product because of the fat...these almond butter chocolate chip cookies i just made are fantastic! I'm going to make some pumpkin bars this week too with almond flour...trader joes has the best price on a lot of those things. Usually I try to just eat dark chocolate if I need sweet because if I want sweet, I have to bake it! :haha:

Let me know if you decide to go back to it. I'm not entirely paleo, but I would love someone to share recipes/talk to about my "crazy" diet... :)


----------



## DD80

Happi_Mommi said:


> Hi all, hoping I can join in! Testing Oct 6, AF is due 7th.
> 
> TTC Month #2 and I am hopeful. We had an early lass last month, stunned me and DH. We have one beautiful, healthy 2 year old girl who we conceived without even trying, lol.
> 
> First time trying last month... hoping that we get a BFP and a sticky little bean!
> 
> Feeling an array of symptoms but fairly light. I did feel ovulation though (at least I am pretty sure)... I had 4 days of intense back pain and cramps with a pinch on the right side on day #2). That's better now, I am just really stiff in my back and mild low back pain. Dry burning eyes is the most prominent and fatigue combined with insomnia and weird dreams. Nausea is pretty mild and only slight pangs of pain in my armpits and upper bb's.
> 
> I have always been very intuitive (know both times right away) and am very regular with my cycles... I am a little thrown off after last month, but I still feel it will be a BFP!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!

Welcome!! Good luck! When are you testing?


----------



## MelliPaige

:rofl:
Came to bnb and this caught my eye
Ok..now that I know what that really says I feel much better..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Krissykat1006

mellipaige said:


> :rofl:
> Came to bnb and this caught my eye
> ok..now that i know what that really says i feel much better..

haha!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Happi_Mommi said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, hoping I can join in! Testing Oct 6, AF is due 7th.
> 
> TTC Month #2 and I am hopeful. We had an early lass last month, stunned me and DH. We have one beautiful, healthy 2 year old girl who we conceived without even trying, lol.
> 
> First time trying last month... hoping that we get a BFP and a sticky little bean!
> 
> Feeling an array of symptoms but fairly light. I did feel ovulation though (at least I am pretty sure)... I had 4 days of intense back pain and cramps with a pinch on the right side on day #2). That's better now, I am just really stiff in my back and mild low back pain. Dry burning eyes is the most prominent and fatigue combined with insomnia and weird dreams. Nausea is pretty mild and only slight pangs of pain in my armpits and upper bb's.
> 
> I have always been very intuitive (know both times right away) and am very regular with my cycles... I am a little thrown off after last month, but I still feel it will be a BFP!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!
> 
> Welcome!! Good luck! When are you testing?Click to expand...

Totally!! I love sharing recipes anyways :)

And I wish they would open a trader joe's here...closest one is 3 hours away /cry!


----------



## DD80

I love TJs. I lived in Idaho for awhile and was so sad they didn't have one. I completely understand! I'll share any interesting recipes that I come across. :)


----------



## AidensMama

MelliPaige said:


> :rofl:
> Came to bnb and this caught my eye
> Ok..now that I know what that really says I feel much better..

:haha:

Haha. This is a HAPPY thread, mostly. PMA all the way!! (positive mental attitude). 

:hi: Welcome to all the ladies that are just joining us. Baby dust all around :dust:



We don't have Trader Joe's anywhere close to us, but I've heard really good things.

I have been trying to change the way we eat as well, haven't gone gluten free (though I've been talking to my mom about it alot as my younger brother has Autism and I've heard amazing things about gluten-free diet in relation to that). I'm not sure exactly what I want to do, or if I even want to follow a specific plan. Though I have recently made fat-free plain white yogurt a staple and i'm totally loving it. It's great on baked sweet potatoes and other savory dishes, or I throw in a little Splenda and some berries or a few dark chocolate chips and somAe almonds and have a nice sweet treat.


I haven't tried preseed yet either, but I assume I would also be super aware of it. I don't know what I would think of it. 

Hope everyone is doing well and that current cycles are going well. AFM, I'm on CD 12. Had some slight cramping, a temp dip and nice EWCM yesterday so I'm thinking I O'ed. Will have to see what my temps do over the next few days.

Good vibes out in the universe for all you ladies! Hope we see some more :BFP: 's in here soon.


----------



## Pickletilly

Afternoon ladies :coffee: 
My stomach feels weird today. Not cramps weird but.. Twingey weird.
Idk I think my mind is making things up :nope:
How is everyone today?


----------



## Krissykat1006

Well it looks like I found my surge so I messaged my husband with the...if you can come home early...you should message :thumbup::sex:
 



Attached Files:







2x2.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Pickletilly

Time to have some fun catching that egg! :thumbup:
Good luck!! Mega baby dust to you

Ps at first glance I thought your body butter said baby butter, thinking I wonder what that does :dohh:


----------



## DD80

Aidensmama - I went gluten free as an experiment. I was having some nutrient absorption issues and nerve pain, but never testing positive for celiac. I went gluten free and the nerve pain has reduced a lot. So, it can have wonderful health benefits. The only time I really miss it is when I was pregnant - The only things I wanted were things I couldn't have (and all things I loved when I was 10...lol). 

KK - Hope you have fun today! Your post made me laugh. You are definitely early - this is why it's important to test! :thumbup:

Pickletilly - are you testing soon? I hope you feel better.

I'm worried about ovulation. I miscarried and I don't think I ovulated last month, so I'm worried about my hormones getting back into the groove. I took an opk yesterday (way early) and there was no line/maybe faint line and I just feel like there should be something? I don't know. :wacko:


----------



## Pickletilly

DD80, if you're unsure about ovulating, are you testing everyday through your whole cycle? I had no idea about mine and after a loooong wait I finally ovulated really late into my cycle. I didn't think I was going to at all.

I'm a bit of a POAS obsessive and will be testing every day now lol, call me crazy, I'm just so eager and I feel different - will feel super silly for thinking that when AF arrives!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> Time to have some fun catching that egg! :thumbup:
> Good luck!! Mega baby dust to you
> 
> Ps at first glance I thought your body butter said baby butter, thinking I wonder what that does :dohh:

Oh my gosh that made me snort laugh (yes I'm a snorter!!)


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80, I wasn't technically going to start testing till today going by last months O date....but I just kept getting this weird feeling that I was gonna O earlier so I started testing on Saturday....now I'm glad I did! I had a super faint line on Saturday then a darker line yesterday, so keep testing everyday! If you get the Wondfu cheapies its ok to test every day :) I think I got a 50 OPK and 25 PG kit for like $25 bucks. Do that, and pee away!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Also, Pickle...I giggle at your avatar everytime I see it...that kitten is like OMG I can haz Turkey??


----------



## Pickletilly

:haha: I know, I love lolcats!


----------



## AidensMama

Pickletilly- I hope you get a :bfp: dont feel silly for hoping, anything is possible until AF shows her ugly face.

DD80 - I agree, you should get some cheapies and just test as much as possible. You could just O late in your cycle. Try not to stress, if you can relax a little it might help your body work like it's supposed to, but the more anxious you get the more your brain and body will be in conflict with one another.

KK- Good thing you started testing! Caaaaatch that Eggie! Hopefully it's a sticky bean! :) I also can't help but giggle every time I see that little kitten. It's uber cute!:haha:


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly - Thank you for sharing your experience! That's what I'm worried about - coming off the loss last month, and not being sure if I ovulated at all, getting my period late, has me all confused. I'm usually so regular. I tested yesterday, so I will test again today when I get home. 

KK - Thank you too! I'm glad you tested earlier! That's what I worry about too - what if this is a 25 day cycle instead of a 28 day cycle - I better get in there an test! I bought the cheapies, so I can test everyday. 

Is morning or evening better? I've read mid-morning (like 10 am) is best, but I can't do this at work... I'm CD 9 and still spotting a bit (whatever...ugh) so I think it's a good time. My app says Saturday is the big day, so let's see if it's right!


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Pickletilly - Thank you for sharing your experience! That's what I'm worried about - coming off the loss last month, and not being sure if I ovulated at all, getting my period late, has me all confused. I'm usually so regular. I tested yesterday, so I will test again today when I get home.
> 
> KK - Thank you too! I'm glad you tested earlier! That's what I worry about too - what if this is a 25 day cycle instead of a 28 day cycle - I better get in there an test! I bought the cheapies, so I can test everyday.
> 
> Is morning or evening better? I've read mid-morning (like 10 am) is best, but I can't do this at work... I'm CD 9 and still spotting a bit (whatever...ugh) so I think it's a good time. My app says Saturday is the big day, so let's see if it's right!

I tested in the morning and late evening so I could catch the surge asap...BUT I only started testing twice a day when I could see a notable change in the line.


----------



## Pickletilly

I also started testing once a day, though my cheapy tests said not to test first thing in the morning as LH gets stored over night or something. When I started testing twice I did it at 1pm and 7pm.. Enough time to catch the OH after work before he falls asleep on the sofa! ;)

Speaking of, we dtd earlier and afterwards I got intense cramping for like 5mins and a tiny tinge of blood.. I think the witch is on her way :'(


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> I also started testing once a day, though my cheapy tests said not to test first thing in the morning as LH gets stored over night or something. When I started testing twice I did it at 1pm and 7pm.. Enough time to catch the OH after work before he falls asleep on the sofa! ;)
> 
> Speaking of, we dtd earlier and afterwards I got intense cramping for like 5mins and a tiny tinge of blood.. I think the witch is on her way :'(

Or implantation maybe....I always think positive till AF comes then I make a 3 tequila shot margarita and eat a Hershey's dark chocolate bar...ok 2 bars....then I'm all sunshine and roses the next day lol :thumbup:


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly - POSITIVE THOUGHTS! It ain't over yet! :thumbup: 

KK - Good idea. I like the idea of twice a day. For some reason I seem to love testing my pee...:wacko: I also like the 3 shot margarita idea. ;)


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Pickletilly - POSITIVE THOUGHTS! It ain't over yet! :thumbup:
> 
> KK - Good idea. I like the idea of twice a day. For some reason I seem to love testing my pee...:wacko: I also like the 3 shot margarita idea. ;)


AND doing a 3 shotter once a month means you can splurge...and get the GOOOD stuff :thumbup:


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Pickletilly - POSITIVE THOUGHTS! It ain't over yet! :thumbup:
> 
> KK - Good idea. I like the idea of twice a day. For some reason I seem to love testing my pee...:wacko: I also like the 3 shot margarita idea. ;)
> 
> 
> AND doing a 3 shotter once a month means you can splurge...and get the GOOOD stuff :thumbup:Click to expand...

I like it! I could go for a mojito or a mint julep right now.


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Pickletilly - POSITIVE THOUGHTS! It ain't over yet! :thumbup:
> 
> KK - Good idea. I like the idea of twice a day. For some reason I seem to love testing my pee...:wacko: I also like the 3 shot margarita idea. ;)
> 
> 
> AND doing a 3 shotter once a month means you can splurge...and get the GOOOD stuff :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I like it! I could go for a mojito or a mint julep right now.Click to expand...

I'm making soft tacos for dinner and I'm trying NOT to break into my good booze lol! 

A mojito sounds good too....Mmmmm


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Pickletilly - POSITIVE THOUGHTS! It ain't over yet! :thumbup:
> 
> KK - Good idea. I like the idea of twice a day. For some reason I seem to love testing my pee...:wacko: I also like the 3 shot margarita idea. ;)
> 
> 
> AND doing a 3 shotter once a month means you can splurge...and get the GOOOD stuff :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I like it! I could go for a mojito or a mint julep right now.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm making soft tacos for dinner and I'm trying NOT to break into my good booze lol!
> 
> A mojito sounds good too....MmmmmClick to expand...

Yum tacos! When's dinner? I'll be there! ;) I don't know what to have for dinner yet. I make something on Sunday for hubby and he's good and eats it all week for dinner. I'm not sure what I want - my big meal is lunch or breakfast usually, so dinner could be anything!


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Pickletilly - POSITIVE THOUGHTS! It ain't over yet! :thumbup:
> 
> KK - Good idea. I like the idea of twice a day. For some reason I seem to love testing my pee...:wacko: I also like the 3 shot margarita idea. ;)
> 
> 
> AND doing a 3 shotter once a month means you can splurge...and get the GOOOD stuff :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I like it! I could go for a mojito or a mint julep right now.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm making soft tacos for dinner and I'm trying NOT to break into my good booze lol!
> 
> A mojito sounds good too....MmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> Yum tacos! When's dinner? I'll be there! ;) I don't know what to have for dinner yet. I make something on Sunday for hubby and he's good and eats it all week for dinner. I'm not sure what I want - my big meal is lunch or breakfast usually, so dinner could be anything!Click to expand...

It's ready now, come on over!

I could seriously eat my weight in soft corn tacos...so I only make them once a month. 
I'm normally a cook 5 nights a weeks person, then leftovers for the other 2 I've just lacked motivation. I get sidetracked easy :dohh:


----------



## DD80

KK - that's impressive! I only cook 2 nights/week and we eat leftovers otherwise. I love cooking, just don't have much time. We just instituted a cleaning schedule, so that is working great and clearing up time, but it seems I just find more organizing to do. Do you make the tortillas? When I make tacos, I buy corn tortillas and fry them myself. So good!


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> KK - that's impressive! I only cook 2 nights/week and we eat leftovers otherwise. I love cooking, just don't have much time. We just instituted a cleaning schedule, so that is working great and clearing up time, but it seems I just find more organizing to do. Do you make the tortillas? When I make tacos, I buy corn tortillas and fry them myself. So good!

I actually made tortillas one night while we were doing paleo, it took about 5 mistakes before I got the hang of it lol! but I normally just get the tortillas and skillet heat them in oil....greasy good om nom nom!

With my job I am home most of the time during the week, he works, kiddo is at school...you would think my house would be cleaner than what it is :dohh:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happi_Mommi said:


> Hi all, hoping I can join in! Testing Oct 6, AF is due 7th.
> 
> TTC Month #2 and I am hopeful. We had an early lass last month, stunned me and DH. We have one beautiful, healthy 2 year old girl who we conceived without even trying, lol.
> 
> First time trying last month... hoping that we get a BFP and a sticky little bean!
> 
> Feeling an array of symptoms but fairly light. I did feel ovulation though (at least I am pretty sure)... I had 4 days of intense back pain and cramps with a pinch on the right side on day #2). That's better now, I am just really stiff in my back and mild low back pain. Dry burning eyes is the most prominent and fatigue combined with insomnia and weird dreams. Nausea is pretty mild and only slight pangs of pain in my armpits and upper bb's.
> 
> I have always been very intuitive (know both times right away) and am very regular with my cycles... I am a little thrown off after last month, but I still feel it will be a BFP!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!


Welcome aboard :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

MelliPaige said:


> :rofl:
> Came to bnb and this caught my eye
> Ok..now that I know what that really says I feel much better..

Welcome :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Well it looks like I found my surge so I messaged my husband with the...if you can come home early...you should message :thumbup::sex:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Good luck missy. Go and drown the BITCH :witch:.


----------



## Dreambaby69

How is everyone today? Hope k? Welcome to all our new ladies. Good luck to all the ladies with tive Opk. Afm cd 11. started using OPK yesterday. so just patiently waiting to O :coffee:. HOW IS EVERYONE?


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> KK - that's impressive! I only cook 2 nights/week and we eat leftovers otherwise. I love cooking, just don't have much time. We just instituted a cleaning schedule, so that is working great and clearing up time, but it seems I just find more organizing to do. Do you make the tortillas? When I make tacos, I buy corn tortillas and fry them myself. So good!
> 
> I actually made tortillas one night while we were doing paleo, it took about 5 mistakes before I got the hang of it lol! but I normally just get the tortillas and skillet heat them in oil....greasy good om nom nom!
> 
> With my job I am home most of the time during the week, he works, kiddo is at school...you would think my house would be cleaner than what it is :dohh:Click to expand...

It's tough! Cleaning the house is a thankless job. I finally made a list - Mondays we swifter and dust and every other week I steam mop, Tuesdays are bathroom floors and shower every two weeks, Wednesdays we water the trees and straighten up our room and the wine bar (mail)...you get the gist. It's great because it spreads stuff out over the week - so while Saturday is still cleaning day, it's so much lighter than it was and the house stays generally cleaner. I'll figure out food one day!! Lol

How is everyone? I'm ok. No line on opk yesterday. Today cd 10 so earliest I was going to test anyway. Still spotting from my period...ugh. Hey guys when you take them, how long do you hold it in the cup? The hcg ones were 20 seconds, but these had no instructions, so I do the same. Is that right? I don't know why it's so hard for some of the manufacturers to put "5 seconds" or "10 seconds" on the back of the packet.

My allergies are killin me today. My neck is also breaking out so I need to figure out the issue. Oh allergies, I love you, especially when I am not taking pills because I am TTC.


----------



## AidensMama

DD80 - I absolutely agree. Cleaning the house is a monster undertaking that is a really thankless job. It keeps ya busy!



So my son was drawing for a while with crayons last night and this morning I was cleaning up the coffee table and saw these. Hubby goes "It's a brother or sister!" I couldnt stop laughing. I thought you ladies would get a kick out of it.
 



Attached Files:







CAM00675.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 7









CAM00673.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5









CAM00671.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 - I may need to spread my cleaning out like that, normally I just do it all on Sunday, could be why I hate it SO much! And for the OPKs I use its hold it for 3 seconds but do not dip it over the max line.

AidensMama- Ok those pictures are so funny! Intuition lol!

Dreambaby- Good luck waiting on O, when it gets here net that sucker!! 

Doing pretty good today...slept in a bit after kid went to school, those extra hours of sleep were glorious :D


----------



## Dreambaby69

Aidensmama that is so funny

I had a line yesterday and today on OPK but nowhere near positive and (TMI) lots of stretchy cm yesterday. oh well I really hope i O early.


----------



## DD80

Dreambaby69 said:


> Aidensmama that is so funny
> 
> I had a line yesterday and today on OPK but nowhere near positive and (TMI) lots of stretchy cm yesterday. oh well I really hope i O early.

Good luck!

Aidensmama (AM) - that's great! I love it! 

KK -it really does help break it up and the house seems generally more clean. I think it's because I tend to straighten up a few things while I'm doing my nightly chore. I never want to do it, but it takes 10-15 min and then I'm so glad I did. Kinda like working out...lol. Which I did today and I feel great! I need to go more regularly again.


----------



## AidensMama

I had a temp did on CD 11, and it has stayed up on CD 12 and Today CD 13. I had watery cm on cd 7,8,9,10 and EWCM on CD 11 and 12. I also had some cramping on CD 11 and 12. Last night I noticed a little bit of spotting mixed in with my CM and today when I wiped and when I went to check my CM internally there was red blood, it was more than spotting but less than a period, It was too much blood to note my CM, and more than I would THINK would be attributed to ovulation, however I do think ovulation occurred on cd 11 or 12.

I just don't know if this is some sinister mid cycle bleeding or whats going on. Ugh. 


Dreambaby, Hope you O soon! :dust:


----------



## Happi_Mommi

9dpo and feeling out. (thanks for listening ladies)

I know it is early, believe me. And I know the fact that I started testing at 7dpo is a big no-no, lol. But I felt like I o'd early and had intense lower back pain and cramps from 3dpo-6dpo. Slight pinch on 4 or 5dpo, so I'm pretty sure that was implantation. (ladies, does that sound too soon for implantation?). it was intense and I have never experienced anything like it. Not scary, just significant.

Since then, all has been pretty quiet. Still a sore lower back and twinges in my right ov and breaking out really bad, twinges in my bb's but mild and infrequent. Super tired, but that could be in my head. Even staying away from symptom spotting I just feel out. I know 9dpo is early, but if I did implant by 6dpo, wouldn't I be getting a BFP by now?

Ugh, after my mc last month I just can't be calm about this all. I just want this so bad...

Here's hoping, but feeling down.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Happi_Mommi said:


> 9dpo and feeling out. (thanks for listening ladies)
> 
> I know it is early, believe me. And I know the fact that I started testing at 7dpo is a big no-no, lol. But I felt like I o'd early and had intense lower back pain and cramps from 3dpo-6dpo. Slight pinch on 4 or 5dpo, so I'm pretty sure that was implantation. (ladies, does that sound too soon for implantation?). it was intense and I have never experienced anything like it. Not scary, just significant.
> 
> Since then, all has been pretty quiet. Still a sore lower back and twinges in my right ov and breaking out really bad, twinges in my bb's but mild and infrequent. Super tired, but that could be in my head. Even staying away from symptom spotting I just feel out. I know 9dpo is early, but if I did implant by 6dpo, wouldn't I be getting a BFP by now?
> 
> Ugh, after my mc last month I just can't be calm about this all. I just want this so bad...
> 
> Here's hoping, but feeling down.

They always say its not over till the fat witch sings! 

But in all seriousness, the amount of stress we put on ourselves in a TWW is crazy. We diagnose every little cramp, craving and emotion...they should call it the Two Week Meltdown. This is my 2nd cycle, and I was that person last month...if I passed gas I questioned if it smelt more odd than the last time. ( go ahead laugh, cause I can ha!) I am trying to find a little bit of self control this time around and not be that person. It is friggin hard! 

No one knows your body like you do, and if you feel out...you might be. Then again your body may pull a complete sike out on you! We never know the outcome till the witch shows her ugly little face. Like for me...I feel like this could be my month, just because October IS my month...its my lucky month so I can hope. ;) I also know I will start POAS with cheapies in about a week cause I am also THAT person...So if I start doubting myself I know its because I allowed myself to. 

PMA

Stay strong :) Chin up, and if this wasn't your month hold your head high and march into a plan for the next one!

You got this! :hugs:


----------



## DD80

Happi_Mommi said:


> 9dpo and feeling out. (thanks for listening ladies)
> 
> I know it is early, believe me. And I know the fact that I started testing at 7dpo is a big no-no, lol. But I felt like I o'd early and had intense lower back pain and cramps from 3dpo-6dpo. Slight pinch on 4 or 5dpo, so I'm pretty sure that was implantation. (ladies, does that sound too soon for implantation?). it was intense and I have never experienced anything like it. Not scary, just significant.
> 
> Since then, all has been pretty quiet. Still a sore lower back and twinges in my right ov and breaking out really bad, twinges in my bb's but mild and infrequent. Super tired, but that could be in my head. Even staying away from symptom spotting I just feel out. I know 9dpo is early, but if I did implant by 6dpo, wouldn't I be getting a BFP by now?
> 
> Ugh, after my mc last month I just can't be calm about this all. I just want this so bad...
> 
> Here's hoping, but feeling down.

I'm sorry about your MC last month - I had one too and I don't know what to expect. I didn't have much symptoms besides not caring if I had coffee or not (when before I would make decaf in the afternoon because I looooove it!) no symptoms is ok! You're not out until af is here! Good luck! This is a great, positive thread!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Ovufriend detected that I O'd on CD 11, instead of 12 like I assumed...I'm gonna stick to saying im 2dpo today instead of 3 like it says and just keep charting as normal.


----------



## Pickletilly

Skipped to the loo at work today for the millionth time thinking (praying) that peeing so much must be a good sign!! But was crushed with the red stuff in my undies :sad1: not a massive amount, but I've heard that implantation bleeding is spotting with CM and I think it's a tad more than that. I think I'm out.


----------



## AidensMama

Pickletilly said:


> Skipped to the loo at work today for the millionth time thinking (praying) that peeing so much must be a good sign!! But was crushed with the red stuff in my undies :sad1: not a massive amount, but I've heard that implantation bleeding is spotting with CM and I think it's a tad more than that. I think I'm out.

Is it fresh red blood, or is it a bit lighter or darker? Would you call it light flow, or is it less than that?

8dpo would be like perfect time for implantation, or it could just be some mid-cycle spotting...Your not out unless it turns out to definitely be AF.

:dust:


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> Ovufriend detected that I O'd on CD 11, instead of 12 like I assumed...I'm gonna stick to saying im 2dpo today instead of 3 like it says and just keep charting as normal.


Ovufriend and Fertility Friend both detected that I O'ed on CD 11, so I'm 3dpo and it gives me a test date of October 19. Oooooo I hope we get :bfp: 's and get to be bump buddies! 

Good luck and good vibes to everyone. :dust:


----------



## BabyChaser09

OK ladies. I'm on CD 14. I've been doing OPKs since CD8 and the lines got progressively darker on the cheapies until last night when i had a true positive OPK. The 2 lines appeared immediately and were both super dark. SOOOO LH surge yesterday on CD13. We've been :sex::sex: like crazy. I think we're sorta making up for the 2 weeks we didnt BD before :witch: came lol. 

We BD'ed using preseed 4 times since CD9. I'm starting to like the preseed. Before I was iffy about it. And I've also been taking my EPO regularly, which I'm guessing I'll have to stop before O. So today will be my last day taking it. I'm hoping for a BFP sometime soon!! I gotta keep trying to turn off that negative voice in my head that keeps screaming ":bfn::bfn::bfn:". I gotta think positive thoughts!


----------



## Krissykat1006

AidensMama said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Ovufriend detected that I O'd on CD 11, instead of 12 like I assumed...I'm gonna stick to saying im 2dpo today instead of 3 like it says and just keep charting as normal.
> 
> 
> Ovufriend and Fertility Friend both detected that I O'ed on CD 11, so I'm 3dpo and it gives me a test date of October 19. Oooooo I hope we get :bfp: 's and get to be bump buddies!
> 
> Good luck and good vibes to everyone. :dust:Click to expand...

That would be so awesome :happydance: I was actually curious as to when Ovufriend was gonna detect the O cause I was like I charted the temps, the test and the CM and nothing....then got up this morning to temp chart and was all Ooooh there you are! I have a test date of the 13th. 

Lets go roll in some baby dust glitter lol!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

BabyChaser09 said:


> OK ladies. I'm on CD 14. I've been doing OPKs since CD8 and the lines got progressively darker on the cheapies until last night when i had a true positive OPK. The 2 lines appeared immediately and were both super dark. SOOOO LH surge yesterday on CD13. We've been :sex::sex: like crazy. I think we're sorta making up for the 2 weeks we didnt BD before :witch: came lol.
> 
> We BD'ed using preseed 4 times since CD9. I'm starting to like the preseed. Before I was iffy about it. And I've also been taking my EPO regularly, which I'm guessing I'll have to stop before O. So today will be my last day taking it. I'm hoping for a BFP sometime soon!! I gotta keep trying to turn off that negative voice in my head that keeps screaming ":bfn::bfn::bfn:". I gotta think positive thoughts!

That's right Babychaser stay positive!! Yay on getting the positive :sex: signal! I'm Fx'ing for a :bfp: for you!!


----------



## Pickletilly

AidensMama said:


> Is it fresh red blood, or is it a bit lighter or darker? Would you call it light flow, or is it less than that?
> 
> :dust:

Well I'd say it wasnt fresh red blood but quite averagely red lol sorry I sound daft. Not heavy or anything, it was like the amount I'd have on the last day of my period. I haven't bled since, though I just went and had tiny red tinge on toilet paper, and now cramping :nope: just feel like giving up as can't find anyone with a positive story about this kinda bleeding. Thank you for your hope:hugs:


----------



## AidensMama

KK- Let's go roll in some baby dust AND glitter:thumbup: :dust:

Pickletilly, If it's stopped and it wasnt super heavy, like enough for you to confidently say "I've had a short period" than I'd like to guess maybe it's implantation spotting/bleeding, possibly:shrug: 8 dpo would be around the correct time frame..


----------



## DD80

I want baby dust and glitter too! Sequins, sparkles, and rhinestones too! :)

Pickletilly - I"m sorry you are having a confusing time. I'm pretty new to this whole thing too, so I don't know what to expect from my body. I keep trying to think back to the past 20 years that I've had my period for - I'm trying to find some semblance of "has this happened before?" and I honestly don't remember. And I'm someone who is pretty in touch with their body. It's tough, but I'm trying to roll with it. My advice is that you are 8dpo, relax, take a deep breath, get a good movie or snuggle up with a good book that is not child related. Eat some chocolate or whatever you fancy and have a good night. :) We are all here for you and sympathsize!

As for me I feel weird today. Can't describe it. Still no line on an opk. I guess technically I'll ovulate on Saturday, but who knows. Staying positive and trying to keep my mind on other things. :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: wooooooooow good luck to all the ladies in their 2ww already. DD80 we are both waiting to O. My line is still very light:happydance: and no where near positive. PATIENTLY WAITING :coffee:. Baby dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> I want baby dust and glitter too! Sequins, sparkles, and rhinestones too! :)
> 
> Pickletilly - I"m sorry you are having a confusing time. I'm pretty new to this whole thing too, so I don't know what to expect from my body. I keep trying to think back to the past 20 years that I've had my period for - I'm trying to find some semblance of "has this happened before?" and I honestly don't remember. And I'm someone who is pretty in touch with their body. It's tough, but I'm trying to roll with it. My advice is that you are 8dpo, relax, take a deep breath, get a good movie or snuggle up with a good book that is not child related. Eat some chocolate or whatever you fancy and have a good night. :) We are all here for you and sympathsize!
> 
> As for me I feel weird today. Can't describe it. Still no line on an opk. I guess technically I'll ovulate on Saturday, but who knows. Staying positive and trying to keep my mind on other things. :)

DD80, lets just bedazzle this joint :D


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: wooooooooow good luck to all the ladies in their 2ww already. DD80 we are both waiting to O. My line is still very light:happydance: and no where near positive. PATIENTLY WAITING :coffee:. Baby dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


We are patiently waiting with you guys...its only a real party when we are all at some point in the 2ww together :D :happydance:


----------



## DD80

Lol - you guys are great! :) I've got my bedazzler out and I'm ready! I really feel like I'm ovulating today, but came home and opk is faint. I'm so confused... Anyway, pushing forward! Here's hopin!! TWW here we come! :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Lol - you guys are great! :) I've got my bedazzler out and I'm ready! I really feel like I'm ovulating today, but came home and opk is faint. I'm so confused... Anyway, pushing forward! Here's hopin!! TWW here we come! :)

We can say its the calm before the huge egg O storm :D :bodyb:


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Lol - you guys are great! :) I've got my bedazzler out and I'm ready! I really feel like I'm ovulating today, but came home and opk is faint. I'm so confused... Anyway, pushing forward! Here's hopin!! TWW here we come! :)
> 
> We can say its the calm before the huge egg O storm :D :bodyb:Click to expand...

:friends::icecream::drunk::wohoo: 

Thanks guys for being there! It keeps me upbeat to know we are supporting each other.


----------



## Pickletilly

DD80 said:


> I want baby dust and glitter too! Sequins, sparkles, and rhinestones too! :)
> 
> Pickletilly - I"m sorry you are having a confusing time. I'm pretty new to this whole thing too, so I don't know what to expect from my body. I keep trying to think back to the past 20 years that I've had my period for - I'm trying to find some semblance of "has this happened before?" and I honestly don't remember. And I'm someone who is pretty in touch with their body. It's tough, but I'm trying to roll with it. My advice is that you are 8dpo, relax, take a deep breath, get a good movie or snuggle up with a good book that is not child related. Eat some chocolate or whatever you fancy and have a good night. :) We are all here for you and sympathsize!
> 
> As for me I feel weird today. Can't describe it. Still no line on an opk. I guess technically I'll ovulate on Saturday, but who knows. Staying positive and trying to keep my mind on other things. :)


Thank you :hugs: I feel so much better simply knowing there's someone out there going through this too! I will try to be as positive as you :) it's quite stressful trying to remember if I got twinges and lighter bleeding etc etc 8 years ago!! 

I woke up to just a bit of spotting this morning, and today is a bit more than spotting but brown. I really don't know what to think! I don't know whether to be hopeful or realistic! But I am going to find that chocolate..

I nearly gave up with opk, so many days had passed, but a second line appeared in the end (loooong cycle) :thumbup:


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> I want baby dust and glitter too! Sequins, sparkles, and rhinestones too! :)
> 
> Pickletilly - I"m sorry you are having a confusing time. I'm pretty new to this whole thing too, so I don't know what to expect from my body. I keep trying to think back to the past 20 years that I've had my period for - I'm trying to find some semblance of "has this happened before?" and I honestly don't remember. And I'm someone who is pretty in touch with their body. It's tough, but I'm trying to roll with it. My advice is that you are 8dpo, relax, take a deep breath, get a good movie or snuggle up with a good book that is not child related. Eat some chocolate or whatever you fancy and have a good night. :) We are all here for you and sympathsize!
> 
> As for me I feel weird today. Can't describe it. Still no line on an opk. I guess technically I'll ovulate on Saturday, but who knows. Staying positive and trying to keep my mind on other things. :)
> 
> 
> Thank you :hugs: I feel so much better simply knowing there's someone out there going through this too! I will try to be as positive as you :) it's quite stressful trying to remember if I got twinges and lighter bleeding etc etc 8 years ago!!
> 
> I woke up to just a bit of spotting this morning, and today is a bit more than spotting but brown. I really don't know what to think! I don't know whether to be hopeful or realistic! But I am going to find that chocolate..
> 
> I nearly gave up with opk, so many days had passed, but a second line appeared in the end (loooong cycle) :thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs: you eat that chocolate! Lol. It's hard to be positive, I know, but it beats the alternative. ;)

Took my temp this morning and was 98.6. A few days ago it was 97.4 or something. I usually am in the 97s before O and the 98s after. :wacko: So anyway, I guess I missed my surge? Or I got some bunk tests. Anyway, don't know if I am out or not, but a little annoyed at the opks! I'm going to keep on my bd schedule and hope for da best!:thumbup:


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Lol - you guys are great! :) I've got my bedazzler out and I'm ready! I really feel like I'm ovulating today, but came home and opk is faint. I'm so confused... Anyway, pushing forward! Here's hopin!! TWW here we come! :)
> 
> We can say its the calm before the huge egg O storm :D :bodyb:Click to expand...

 I know...THE EGGS ARE COMING!:yipee::rofl: So many ladies about to O or just Oing. I really hope my temps and CM were accurate this month for indicating I O'ed. For some reason I just don't trust it. I've been obsessing hard the last few days. I think I'll feel better as more of us ladies move into the tww because then I won't feel so manic... we'll all be symptom spotting and hopefully the october :bfp: 
s will start rolling in :thumbup: :dust:


P.S. Good luck ladies. Theres gonna a be a lot of :sex: going on in the next few days. Bow Chicka Wow Wow!! Catch those eggies. Fx'ed for sticky beans!


----------



## Krissykat1006

THE EGGS ARE COMING...:haha: dribbled a little morning coffee outta my mouth from giggling.

Ovufriend moved my O date from cycle day 11 to 12 this morning...which is fine since I was thinking it was day 12 anyways. We didn't :sex: last night since I figured if the egg released when I am almost certain it did then the time frame was outta the question. DH was getting in bed and was like, "We doing it tonight?" I was like if you want..... and he sat there a minute and told me he was really tired LOL! A part of me was tired too..

I am pretty sure its the prenatals that have me all dehydrated. I slammed so much water yesterday that I was peeing every 45 minutes. :dohh: I feel a little less dehydrated today though. So hopefully my bladder will get a rest today :)

How's everyone else feeling today!?


----------



## AidensMama

I'm feeling crampy. And my bb's are sore. I don't know if these are good signs, or signs that AF is going to show up early again this cycle. I've read a lot of threads about cramping leading to a :bfp: and plenty about it leading to AF showing up, so I'll just have to wait it out.

One of my best girlfriends from highschool who has a DS the same age as mine had a beautiful 6 lb baby girl last night. The photos make me feel so happy for her...and jealous. I'd love to have a baby girl. I have DS to play cars and trains and roll in the mud with, and I'd love a daughter to dress up and play dolls and teaparties with, and put pink baby tu-tus and headbands and stuff on. I'd love another son as well, someone to play with DS and be his best buddy. Seeing her pictures of her and hub and DS holding the baby just affected me today. I'm obsessing. 


Hope everyone is doing well! :dust:


----------



## BabyChaser09

I think I ovulated last night! I felt a gas-like sensation on my left side in the area of my ovary. I've felt this sensation before but never realized it could be my ovulation pains. Gonna log it into my MyDays app so I can remember. We :sex: last night and the 2 nights before. And will also do it tonight. Each time, we used the preseed. Aaahhhh! Almost time for another tww.


----------



## Krissykat1006

AidensMama- I want a baby girl too, I am so close to my mom, and we have such a special bond that I just want to have that with a daughter. Spa day, prom dress shopping...things you can't do with a little boy. 

I can't symptom spot...most PG symptoms are my AF symptoms LOL! So frustrating!! I think that's why I start POAS so early....cause its all I got!

BabyChaser- Hopefully that was the big O!!! Welcome back to another TWW!!


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> AidensMama- I want a baby girl too, I am so close to my mom, and we have such a special bond that I just want to have that with a daughter. Spa day, prom dress shopping...things you can't do with a little boy.
> 
> I can't symptom spot...most PG symptoms are my AF symptoms LOL! So frustrating!! I think that's why I start POAS so early....cause its all I got!
> 
> BabyChaser- Hopefully that was the big O!!! Welcome back to another TWW!!


Exactly. Growing up my mom was my best friend. We had ups and down, but it is a a really deep and special relationship. It's just what my heart is set on. Maybe we'll be bump buddies with October :bfp: 's and little June baby girls! :pink: We'll have to see! FX'ed
...and my symptoms are all pretty much the same as AF symptoms too. The one big one I'm looking for is Nausea. With DS I was puking my guts out by a few weeks in. That's how my mom and DH knew before I did. I was sooo sick the whole time. Even up until I gave birth I couldn't ride 15 minutes in the car without a bunch of plastic bags handy because I was constantly sick. I'm figuring I'll probably get sick quickly again, of course DH bets I wont be as bad with #2. Also, my bb's swelled up pretty quick, and I did get super emotional right before I tested. I wasn't trying, but when I was throwing up and going out to my vehicle on my lunch break at work to bawl uncontrollably and for no reason I realized I was late and needed to test.

BabyChaser! Hoping it was the O. Good luck in joining the TWW once again. Hoping it's an October :bfp: for you as well! 

:dust:


----------



## DD80

Ok, so now I'm completely confused!

So riddle me this... Temp up this morning which would indicate I already O'd... Took and opk just now when I got home from the gym. The line is fainter than control, yes, but way dark compared to the squinter/probably blanks that I've gotten every other time...which would indicate, I think, that I'm pretty close to O'ing. :dohh: Unless my tests are crappy and this is as dark as they are going to get. Ugh. Oh, and then i wipe and i had a tiny bit of brown spotting. :wacko: So, I had BD planned for tonight anyway. I'm just moving forward as normal (BD every other day since Monday). We shall see.:shrug:

Sooooo.... Yeeeeaaa.

On the flip side, good luck to all my lovely ladies! :) I'm not sure if I want a girl or boy. I see pluses and minuses to them both. I used to be close with my mom, so I can definitely learn from her mistakes with a little girl. I didn't have brothers or anything so I know nothing of little boys...but I don't know anything about babies so ill be reading like a maniac if I get a sticky. Lol


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> AidensMama- I want a baby girl too, I am so close to my mom, and we have such a special bond that I just want to have that with a daughter. Spa day, prom dress shopping...things you can't do with a little boy.
> 
> I can't symptom spot...most PG symptoms are my AF symptoms LOL! So frustrating!! I think that's why I start POAS so early....cause its all I got!
> 
> BabyChaser- Hopefully that was the big O!!! Welcome back to another TWW!!




DD80 said:


> Ok, so now I'm completely confused!
> 
> So riddle me this... Temp up this morning which would indicate I already O'd... Took and opk just now when I got home from the gym. The line is fainter than control, yes, but way dark compared to the squinter/probably blanks that I've gotten every other time...which would indicate, I think, that I'm pretty close to O'ing. :dohh: Unless my tests are crappy and this is as dark as they are going to get. Ugh. Oh, and then i wipe and i had a tiny bit of brown spotting. :wacko: So, I had BD planned for tonight anyway. I'm just moving forward as normal (BD every other day since Monday). We shall see.:shrug:
> 
> Sooooo.... Yeeeeaaa.
> 
> On the flip side, good luck to all my lovely ladies! :) I'm not sure if I want a girl or boy. I see pluses and minuses to them both. I used to be close with my mom, so I can definitely learn from her mistakes with a little girl. I didn't have brothers or anything so I know nothing of little boys...but I don't know anything about babies so ill be reading like a maniac if I get a sticky. Lol


That really is odd. I don't know what to say about the OPK.... i have zero experience, but I do know the frustration of not being sure when you O'ed. Maybe the spotting was O related?


So far raising a boy has been a fun and interesting challenge. For us, it's all about cars and trucks and trains planes and bulldozers and things that move!
We also have an accute fascination with bugs, screws and tools, and mud in our house. :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

I am so new to tempting I am no help, but like you said you keep dtd as plan!

Little boys are sweet too...and they looove their mom!!

I can't remember much about my first pregnancy except I couldn't smell Mexican food without wanting to throw up! And when I was 3 months pg we went to an all u can eat buffet and I gorged myself on Ham...it just tasted so good, but it all came up later /sigh


----------



## Dreambaby69

https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1380908692_zps74f606ea.jpg


Still waiting . How is everyone else?


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1380908692_zps74f606ea.jpg
> 
> 
> Still waiting . How is everyone else?

Ugh...come on out little eggy!!!:argh: stop hiding!!

3 dpo today here, doing good....been editing pictures and watching the Voice to get caught back up!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1380908692_zps74f606ea.jpg
> 
> 
> Still waiting . How is everyone else?
> 
> Ugh...come on out little eggy!!!:argh: stop hiding!!
> 
> 3 dpo today here, doing good....been editing pictures and watching the Voice to get caught back up!Click to expand...

I will probably O in 5-6 days. When are u testing. wooooow I am soooo excited for u ladies with all ur impending :bfp:.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1380908692_zps74f606ea.jpg
> 
> 
> Still waiting . How is everyone else?
> 
> Ugh...come on out little eggy!!!:argh: stop hiding!!
> 
> 3 dpo today here, doing good....been editing pictures and watching the Voice to get caught back up!Click to expand...
> 
> I will probably O in 5-6 days. When are u testing. wooooow I am soooo excited for u ladies with all ur impending :bfp:.Click to expand...

The 19th is when AF is due, BUT I O'd early sooooo I think 15th is going to be the new test date....

Now after saying that I will probably start POAS cheapy testing around the 11th.


----------



## DD80

So just did another test and it was negative. Lol. I'm going to run errands...I've had enough. :)


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> I am so new to tempting I am no help, but like you said you keep dtd as plan!
> 
> Little boys are sweet too...and they looove their mom!!
> 
> I can't remember much about my first pregnancy except I couldn't smell Mexican food without wanting to throw up! And when I was 3 months pg we went to an all u can eat buffet and I gorged myself on Ham...it just tasted so good, but it all came up later /sigh


Ha, With my DS all I WANTED to eat was mexican. it would be like 10 am and I'd tell DH, please call and see if I can order lunch yet? 3 AM? Run to walmart and get chips and salsa!! Pleeeease. I craved it constantly.


I'm sorry DD80:hugs:

wishing everyone in the tww or about to o good luck! :dust:


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Can I join you ladies? Depending on my exact ovulation date, I may be getting to test on Halloween! :)


----------



## AidensMama

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Can I join you ladies? Depending on my exact ovulation date, I may be getting to test on Halloween! :)

:hi: welcome! This is a fun thread, hope you get your Halloween :bfp:!


----------



## Krissykat1006

AidensMama said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> I am so new to tempting I am no help, but like you said you keep dtd as plan!
> 
> Little boys are sweet too...and they looove their mom!!
> 
> I can't remember much about my first pregnancy except I couldn't smell Mexican food without wanting to throw up! And when I was 3 months pg we went to an all u can eat buffet and I gorged myself on Ham...it just tasted so good, but it all came up later /sigh
> 
> 
> Ha, With my DS all I WANTED to eat was mexican. it would be like 10 am and I'd tell DH, please call and see if I can order lunch yet? 3 AM? Run to walmart and get chips and salsa!! Pleeeease. I craved it constantly.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry DD80:hugs:
> 
> wishing everyone in the tww or about to o good luck! :dust:Click to expand...

Chips and Salsa are my ultimate snack...when we order Mexican take out I always get extra chips and extra salsa...I couldn't believe how turned off it made me while PG! I hope the next time isn't like that...I can't go a week without it!


----------



## Krissykat1006

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Can I join you ladies? Depending on my exact ovulation date, I may be getting to test on Halloween! :)

Welcome PnkPolkaDots! :flower: Awesome group of ladies we got here, make yourself comfy! Testing on Halloween would be awesome...a different kind of trick or treat, but still awesome! October is my favorite month, and Halloween is my favorite holiday....My DH and I got married October 30th, had a traditional enough wedding to make the older members of the family happy, but for our reception we had a full on costume party, my hubs and I went as zombie bride and groom...attaching a pic, cause it was so much fun! (also I edited in my over edited, editing days....forgive me lol)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1227 copy.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DD80

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Can I join you ladies? Depending on my exact ovulation date, I may be getting to test on Halloween! :)

Welcome Ms. dots. :flower: of course you can join us! 

We watched "this is the end" tonight. I liked it! Funny. :thumbup:

You guys make me laugh with the Mexican food...last thing I craved when I was pregnant was chips and salsa from on the border. Had to be from that restaurant. So weird. I worked there in college, and they do have good chips and salsa, but man those cravings were oddly specific. Lol


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> PnkPolkaDots said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies? Depending on my exact ovulation date, I may be getting to test on Halloween! :)
> 
> Welcome PnkPolkaDots! :flower: Awesome group of ladies we got here, make yourself comfy! Testing on Halloween would be awesome...a different kind of trick or treat, but still awesome! October is my favorite month, and Halloween is my favorite holiday....My DH and I got married October 30th, had a traditional enough wedding to make the older members of the family happy, but for our reception we had a full on costume party, my hubs and I went as zombie bride and groom...attaching a pic, cause it was so much fun! (also I edited in my over edited, editing days....forgive me lol)Click to expand...

I love that pic! That's awesome! How long have you guys been married? How fun!


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PnkPolkaDots said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies? Depending on my exact ovulation date, I may be getting to test on Halloween! :)
> 
> Welcome PnkPolkaDots! :flower: Awesome group of ladies we got here, make yourself comfy! Testing on Halloween would be awesome...a different kind of trick or treat, but still awesome! October is my favorite month, and Halloween is my favorite holiday....My DH and I got married October 30th, had a traditional enough wedding to make the older members of the family happy, but for our reception we had a full on costume party, my hubs and I went as zombie bride and groom...attaching a pic, cause it was so much fun! (also I edited in my over edited, editing days....forgive me lol)Click to expand...
> 
> I love that pic! That's awesome! How long have you guys been married? How fun!Click to expand...

We will be married 3 years this month, but we were together 5 years prior to that. We went to school together, lost touch, reconnected and still that sticky icky love happy that makes you wanna just slap the people ;) I had the biggest crush on him in high school! He jokes that weird attracts weird and we are both so wonderfully weird it was bound to happen. 

My son is from my first marriage...I thought I was in love when we got married, but I really thing I didn't know what love was. It was my first real relationship and I was wearing blinders. My DS was planned though, I just went through really bad Post Partum after his birth and it was only after I started seeing a therapist that I really saw what our relationship was.

My hubby has really been patient while I decided all these years if I wanted to do this again...so I really hope we are able to conceive and I didn't take away his chance to have a kid who was his own blood. He has always said if its just the 3 of us, he would be just as happy....but I feel a little selfish that it took me so long to get "here". But I love him, and what happens happens!

Oh btw, I ramble a LOT at night...I'm such a night owl. Obviously. :coolio:


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Aww I love this group already! :flower:

Krissy I love that pic! How fun for Halloween :) I love October too (love fall!), and for the longest time I really wanted an October wedding. I would still love it, but fall would be a difficult time for me to get married (I'm a teacher). But who know! I really don't care as long as I marry the guy ;)

On the topic of chips and salsa, they're my guilty pleasure :blush: I'm not a fan of spicy foods but when we go out to Mexican restaurants I eat chips and salsa until my tongue goes numb, lol!


----------



## Dreambaby69

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Can I join you ladies? Depending on my exact ovulation date, I may be getting to test on Halloween! :)

Welcome :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PnkPolkaDots said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies? Depending on my exact ovulation date, I may be getting to test on Halloween! :)
> 
> Welcome PnkPolkaDots! :flower: Awesome group of ladies we got here, make yourself comfy! Testing on Halloween would be awesome...a different kind of trick or treat, but still awesome! October is my favorite month, and Halloween is my favorite holiday....My DH and I got married October 30th, had a traditional enough wedding to make the older members of the family happy, but for our reception we had a full on costume party, my hubs and I went as zombie bride and groom...attaching a pic, cause it was so much fun! (also I edited in my over edited, editing days....forgive me lol)Click to expand...
> 
> I love that pic! That's awesome! How long have you guys been married? How fun!Click to expand...
> 
> We will be married 3 years this month, but we were together 5 years prior to that. We went to school together, lost touch, reconnected and still that sticky icky love happy that makes you wanna just slap the people ;) I had the biggest crush on him in high school! He jokes that weird attracts weird and we are both so wonderfully weird it was bound to happen.
> 
> My son is from my first marriage...I thought I was in love when we got married, but I really thing I didn't know what love was. It was my first real relationship and I was wearing blinders. My DS was planned though, I just went through really bad Post Partum after his birth and it was only after I started seeing a therapist that I really saw what our relationship was.
> 
> My hubby has really been patient while I decided all these years if I wanted to do this again...so I really hope we are able to conceive and I didn't take away his chance to have a kid who was his own blood. He has always said if its just the 3 of us, he would be just as happy....but I feel a little selfish that it took me so long to get "here". But I love him, and what happens happens!
> 
> Oh btw, I ramble a LOT at night...I'm such a night owl. Obviously. :coolio:Click to expand...


Awww gorgeous pic :thumbup:. Dh and I will be 3 years (married) next month lol. We already have 1 gorgeous and happy DD and trying for num 2.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Good Morning ladies!! (Don't let the cheeriness fool you, I'd rather be in bed.)

Hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend :)

4 DPO today, nothing feels outta the norm, business as usual over here.


----------



## AidensMama

Krissy, what an AWESOME memory. I LOVE Halloween, and October. It starts to get chilly, the leaves change, and COSTUMES. My sister-in-law and her husband have a HUGE outdoor Halloween Party every year, her hubs birthday is in the beginning of October so they just have a big bonfire around halloween and we have an awesome time. My favorite part is seeing all the kids in the family (at this point theres probably about 10-12 if you count both sides, all running around in their costumes, and sometimes a few adults will sneak off and than burst out of the woods and all the kids squeal and run!

I bet it was a really fun reception. Diplomatically handled too, traditional wedding for the more conservative bunch, then crazy fun reception. I would LOVE to be a Zombie bride!!!

Also, I can't go like a week without Mexican food as well, and the people that take the orders pretty much know me by now. I make our order and they are like "this is the lady who likes extra chips right?" I'm like "riiiiiiiiiight" :rofl:

DD80- I've been wanting to watch "This is the End". So you think it was good? Like as good as stuff from that group of guys typically is? Comedy is my movie sweet spot :thumbup: I don't like my food TOO spicy either..but chips and salsa YUM.

PinkPolkaDots,

What do you teach? Grade school or Middle/High School? General classroom teacher or a specific subject? I considered going into teaching before I chose to Major in English with a focus in communications. I can imagine fall WOULD be a difficult time to get married for you. Hopefully you get a :bfp: soon and you could have a summer baby! :dust:

How's everyone doing? Anything new today? I'm 5dpo and had a big temp dip today. I did wake up a few hours early, but I used the adjuster and it's still below coverline. Told FF and OvuFriend to ignore the temp, guess we'll see what happens tomorrow. I feel like I'm in a constant limbo of "wait and see". Did read it could POSSIBLY be an 'implantation dip'. 5dpo is a bit on the early side, but could be possible.....ugh..the joy of the TWW, am i right ladies?:dohh:


----------



## Dreambaby69

https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1380983198_zpsae84d50d.jpg

https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1380983206_zps754a8bdf.jpg


I tested in the morning and it was negative but this afternoon i started having twinges in my right ovary and i decided to test again and WOWZA!!!!! Time to bed :happydance::happydance:


----------



## AidensMama

Dreambaby69 said:


> https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1380983198_zpsae84d50d.jpg
> 
> https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1380983206_zps754a8bdf.jpg
> 
> 
> I tested in the morning and it was negative but i started having twinges in my right ovary and i decided to test again and WOWZA!!!!! Time to bed :happydance::happydance:

:happydance: Chyeeeeah! Smiley Time!:thumbup:

:sex: Bow Chicka Wow Wow!


----------



## Dreambaby69

AidensMama said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1380983198_zpsae84d50d.jpg
> 
> https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1380983206_zps754a8bdf.jpg
> 
> 
> I tested in the morning and it was negative but i started having twinges in my right ovary and i decided to test again and WOWZA!!!!! Time to bed :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance: Chyeeeeah! Smiley Time!:thumbup:
> 
> :sex: Bow Chicka Wow Wow!Click to expand...



Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :happydance::happydance::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## DD80

Morning!! 

AM- I thought it was funny. Of course there are parts that are like...ooooooookkk...but, it made me laugh. Comedy is my favorite movie genre and I own a bunch on my favorites, so I think it was funny enough to watch again, which is saying something.

Dream baby (DB) - good luck! Sounds like you had fun! ;)

Now I want carne asada and good salsa. I bought good salsa and am going to make a roast chicken so it'll have to do...with a little guacamole...yummmmm... We are having breakfast casserole this morning. It's in the oven! Can't wait for coffee.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Good morning everyone! :)

AidensMama - I teach kindergarten! :) Soo much work in the fall! It's my first year and I have to say that I've been so overwhelmed and exhausted that I'm not really enjoying it yet.

If I conceive this cycle I'd be due about a month after school gets out, which would be perfect! :)


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi ladies! I've been lurking for a while. Mexican food, mm mm m.

I don't know what my status is to be honest :shrug:
even though I've been lightly bleeding on and off for 3 days now, I'm still peeing on sticks.. I don't know why but I just feel like I don't want to say I'm out yet. Sounds silly but I have a weird feeling that's giving me hope. 

I got my bbt thermometer yesterday, this mornings temp was 97.07. I don't know if that means anything.. I guess that's average :(

Felt extremely tearful down the pasta aisle in Tesco's today. I wasn't upset. Not even at the pasta.


----------



## loulou82baby

Hello ladies! Can I join? I am in cycle 2 trying for #3 with my oh of 4 1/2yrs. I'm pretty sure I o'd yest on cd18, but have had pretty irregular cycles the last few mo, ranging from 29-39 days. my last o was between cd21-23, as I had o spotting for the first time. We bd'ed the past 2 nights, as I have had ewcm and slight twinges last night in my left ovary area. So I'm hoping!...

I have read through all 51 pgs of this thread and you girls have had me in every emotion possible :flower: ! I have hope and prayers for all of you this month! I have been stalking bnb for a bit now and wasn't quite sure where I belonged, but after reading all of your posts, I feel like this is the thread as you all seem so wonderful! So here's to my first post and 2ww :thumbup: ! And to the rest of you ladies about to o and in your 2ww!

Sticky baby dust to all! :dust: and :witch: stay away!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Hi ladies! I've been lurking for a while. Mexican food, mm mm m.
> 
> I don't know what my status is to be honest :shrug:
> even though I've been lightly bleeding on and off for 3 days now, I'm still peeing on sticks.. I don't know why but I just feel like I don't want to say I'm out yet. Sounds silly but I have a weird feeling that's giving me hope.
> 
> I got my bbt thermometer yesterday, this mornings temp was 97.07. I don't know if that means anything.. I guess that's average :(
> 
> Felt extremely tearful down the pasta aisle in Tesco's today. I wasn't upset. Not even at the pasta.


:happydance::happydance::happydance: Welcome. We r quite a happy bunch. :hugs::hugs:
Good luck x


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Hello ladies! Can I join? I am in cycle 2 trying for #3 with my oh of 4 1/2yrs. I'm pretty sure I o'd yest on cd18, but have had pretty irregular cycles the last few mo, ranging from 29-39 days. my last o was between cd21-23, as I had o spotting for the first time. We bd'ed the past 2 nights, as I have had ewcm and slight twinges last night in my left ovary area. So I'm hoping!...
> 
> I have read through all 51 pgs of this thread and you girls have had me in every emotion possible :flower: ! I have hope and prayers for all of you this month! I have been stalking bnb for a bit now and wasn't quite sure where I belonged, but after reading all of your posts, I feel like this is the thread as you all seem so wonderful! So here's to my first post and 2ww :thumbup: ! And to the rest of you ladies about to o and in your 2ww!
> 
> Sticky baby dust to all! :dust: and :witch: stay away!


Welcome sweety. :hugs::hugs:. Good luck to u too x


----------



## loulou82baby

Thank yo so much! Gl to you! X


----------



## Krissykat1006

AidensMama said:


> Krissy, what an AWESOME memory. I LOVE Halloween, and October. It starts to get chilly, the leaves change, and COSTUMES. My sister-in-law and her husband have a HUGE outdoor Halloween Party every year, her hubs birthday is in the beginning of October so they just have a big bonfire around halloween and we have an awesome time. My favorite part is seeing all the kids in the family (at this point theres probably about 10-12 if you count both sides, all running around in their costumes, and sometimes a few adults will sneak off and than burst out of the woods and all the kids squeal and run!
> 
> I bet it was a really fun reception. Diplomatically handled too, traditional wedding for the more conservative bunch, then crazy fun reception. I would LOVE to be a Zombie bride!!!
> 
> Also, I can't go like a week without Mexican food as well, and the people that take the orders pretty much know me by now. I make our order and they are like "this is the lady who likes extra chips right?" I'm like "riiiiiiiiiight" :rofl:
> 
> DD80- I've been wanting to watch "This is the End". So you think it was good? Like as good as stuff from that group of guys typically is? Comedy is my movie sweet spot :thumbup: I don't like my food TOO spicy either..but chips and salsa YUM.
> 
> PinkPolkaDots,
> 
> What do you teach? Grade school or Middle/High School? General classroom teacher or a specific subject? I considered going into teaching before I chose to Major in English with a focus in communications. I can imagine fall WOULD be a difficult time to get married for you. Hopefully you get a :bfp: soon and you could have a summer baby! :dust:
> 
> How's everyone doing? Anything new today? I'm 5dpo and had a big temp dip today. I did wake up a few hours early, but I used the adjuster and it's still below coverline. Told FF and OvuFriend to ignore the temp, guess we'll see what happens tomorrow. I feel like I'm in a constant limbo of "wait and see". Did read it could POSSIBLY be an 'implantation dip'. 5dpo is a bit on the early side, but could be possible.....ugh..the joy of the TWW, am i right ladies?:dohh:

That party sounds like so much fun! We have been talking about throwing a Halloween party here this year but make it kid oriented with games and prizes, sort of an alternative for our friends who don't want to take their kids trick or treating. Everyone bring a bag of candy or a homemade goodie (popcorn balls...Mmmmmm) and just do stuff here!

My temps have been slowly dipping since the O, like a degree, degree and a half here and there. So new to temping that I'm trying not to read too much into it.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1380983198_zpsae84d50d.jpg
> 
> https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1380983206_zps754a8bdf.jpg
> 
> 
> I tested in the morning and it was negative but this afternoon i started having twinges in my right ovary and i decided to test again and WOWZA!!!!! Time to bed :happydance::happydance:

Whooo hooo! Get your groove on Dreambaby!! Bow chicka wow wow!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> Hi ladies! I've been lurking for a while. Mexican food, mm mm m.
> 
> I don't know what my status is to be honest :shrug:
> even though I've been lightly bleeding on and off for 3 days now, I'm still peeing on sticks.. I don't know why but I just feel like I don't want to say I'm out yet. Sounds silly but I have a weird feeling that's giving me hope.
> 
> I got my bbt thermometer yesterday, this mornings temp was 97.07. I don't know if that means anything.. I guess that's average :(
> 
> Felt extremely tearful down the pasta aisle in Tesco's today. I wasn't upset. Not even at the pasta.

Always have hope Pickle :) Even when it feels hopeless...hanging on to hope will be your greatest strength! <3 :hugs:


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Hello ladies! Can I join? I am in cycle 2 trying for #3 with my oh of 4 1/2yrs. I'm pretty sure I o'd yest on cd18, but have had pretty irregular cycles the last few mo, ranging from 29-39 days. my last o was between cd21-23, as I had o spotting for the first time. We bd'ed the past 2 nights, as I have had ewcm and slight twinges last night in my left ovary area. So I'm hoping!...
> 
> I have read through all 51 pgs of this thread and you girls have had me in every emotion possible :flower: ! I have hope and prayers for all of you this month! I have been stalking bnb for a bit now and wasn't quite sure where I belonged, but after reading all of your posts, I feel like this is the thread as you all seem so wonderful! So here's to my first post and 2ww :thumbup: ! And to the rest of you ladies about to o and in your 2ww!
> 
> Sticky baby dust to all! :dust: and :witch: stay away!

Welcome Loulou :flower:

Sounds to me like you O'd as well, so welcome to the TWW :happydance: So roll in some of our baby dust and glitter and get settled in...

I lurked for a couple days myself last month before I just finally cannonballed my way in :winkwink: I'm just glad I jumped in a post with such a great group of ladies!


----------



## loulou82baby

I love glitter and sparkles!!! And I love the support in this great group of ladies!!!
Congrats Dreambaby, get it on!!
And thank you Krissykat for confirming my suspicions! This can be so frustrating, trying to guess what our lady parts are up to!


----------



## Krissykat1006

I am on Cycle #2, but both cycles Ive used OPKs, I got cheapies for this month...cause I had a few weird cycles prior to trying so I wanted to make sure I could figure out when I was O'ing....takes off a teeny tiny itty bitty piece of stress narrowing that down LOL!


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly - with a great name and cute avatar like that, how could you be out? I say you ain't out yet! Keep up the faith! 

Loulou (I typed lolol first, so that might become your new nickname ;)) welcome to our group! This is my favorite thread too...it seems lighter and all the talk isn't about our cervical mucous. Lol. Honestly though, i feel like I'm with friends. 

AM - could be an implantation dip!!


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PnkPolkaDots said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies? Depending on my exact ovulation date, I may be getting to test on Halloween! :)
> 
> Welcome PnkPolkaDots! :flower: Awesome group of ladies we got here, make yourself comfy! Testing on Halloween would be awesome...a different kind of trick or treat, but still awesome! October is my favorite month, and Halloween is my favorite holiday....My DH and I got married October 30th, had a traditional enough wedding to make the older members of the family happy, but for our reception we had a full on costume party, my hubs and I went as zombie bride and groom...attaching a pic, cause it was so much fun! (also I edited in my over edited, editing days....forgive me lol)Click to expand...
> 
> I love that pic! That's awesome! How long have you guys been married? How fun!Click to expand...
> 
> We will be married 3 years this month, but we were together 5 years prior to that. We went to school together, lost touch, reconnected and still that sticky icky love happy that makes you wanna just slap the people ;) I had the biggest crush on him in high school! He jokes that weird attracts weird and we are both so wonderfully weird it was bound to happen.
> 
> My son is from my first marriage...I thought I was in love when we got married, but I really thing I didn't know what love was. It was my first real relationship and I was wearing blinders. My DS was planned though, I just went through really bad Post Partum after his birth and it was only after I started seeing a therapist that I really saw what our relationship was.
> 
> My hubby has really been patient while I decided all these years if I wanted to do this again...so I really hope we are able to conceive and I didn't take away his chance to have a kid who was his own blood. He has always said if its just the 3 of us, he would be just as happy....but I feel a little selfish that it took me so long to get "here". But I love him, and what happens happens!
> 
> Oh btw, I ramble a LOT at night...I'm such a night owl. Obviously. :coolio:Click to expand...

You're hubby sounds like a sweetie. Your story is similar to my and my husbands story - went to hs together, we our separate ways, then ended up together. I even went to his first wedding. :dohh: lol. If it weren't for our prior relationships, I don't think we'd appreciate what we have now. 

Don't felt selfish. Having kids is big! I never wanted them, to be honest. I would only consider it if I was married and happy, so once that happened, it took a long time to consider. They change your life! (You know, you have one ;)) anyway, I'm glad you are here now and I get to go through this experience with such lovelies. :) :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

I don't temp or use opks, just check cp and cm and try to pay attention to what my body is doing. I thought of temping, but my sleep schedule isn't a schedule lol. Sometimes I get 3 solid hrs, but not usually, and I wake at a diff time every day, depending on how late I get home from work. So gonna try without all the goodies for now, if I go another 2 cycles without a bfp, I will probably implement them then...hopefully it won't come to that! My dd was the first mo of trying and my ds was within 3 mos of a mmc at 9 wks. But that seems like ages ago, over 6 yrs, and my memory seems to be failing me from those times lol...I chalk it up to passing 30 :) I'm 31 and oh is 34, turning 35 on the 22nd (along with dd turning 11), so I'm hoping to give him a bfp for his bday!


----------



## AidensMama

So I decided to put the adjusted temp into FF and Ovufriend and see what that looked like, just to try and lift my spirit a bit. The adjusted temp is still at/just below the coverline. This made me feel a little more positive. I dont like to do adjusting too much, and don't know what to go by, by i still disregarded today, but left the adjusted temp in for my own sanity. It doesn't look quite so bad.

I might be in denial, but we'll see if AF shows.

What do you ladies think about adjuster, and timing and temps moving around?


----------



## DD80

AidensMama said:


> So I decided to put the adjusted temps into FF and Ovufriend and see what that looked like, just to try and lift my spirit a bit. The adjusted temps are still at/just below the coverline. This made me feel a little more positive. I dont like to do adjusting too much, and don't know what to go by, by i still disregarded today, but left the adjusted temps in for my own sanity. It doesn't look quite so bad.
> 
> I might be in denial, but we'll see if AF shows.
> 
> What do you ladies think about adjuster, and timing and temps moving around?

When do you expect af? I wish I knew more. I temp willy nilly and the two times I did it correctly (yesterday and today) it was 98.6 and 97.0 respectively. Yeeeaaah. I think adjust and just see what tomorrow brings. I think you are still looking good!


----------



## AidensMama

DD80 said:


> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> So I decided to put the adjusted temps into FF and Ovufriend and see what that looked like, just to try and lift my spirit a bit. The adjusted temps are still at/just below the coverline. This made me feel a little more positive. I dont like to do adjusting too much, and don't know what to go by, by i still disregarded today, but left the adjusted temps in for my own sanity. It doesn't look quite so bad.
> 
> I might be in denial, but we'll see if AF shows.
> 
> What do you ladies think about adjuster, and timing and temps moving around?
> 
> When do you expect af? I wish I knew more. I temp willy nilly and the two times I did it correctly (yesterday and today) it was 98.6 and 97.0 respectively. Yeeeaaah. I think adjust and just see what tomorrow brings. I think you are still looking good!Click to expand...

My cycles are irregular, but I'm thinking sometime between Oct 15 -19, that would put me between cd 26-30.


----------



## DD80

Hmmm ok, so you still have some time. Lets see what it is tomorrow. :)


----------



## AidensMama

DD80 said:


> Hmmm ok, so you still have some time. Lets see what it is tomorrow. :)

Thats my plan:thumbup:


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Going out to Mexican food tonight... Chips and salsa! :D


----------



## loulou82baby

Yum! Love mexican! :)


----------



## AidensMama

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Going out to Mexican food tonight... Chips and salsa! :D



YUMMO!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Krissykat1006

I don't know if I can really trust my temps I mean I'm doing them, but I sleep odd hours, so they are never at the same time everyday...I may get 5 hours sleep one day, 8 the next, then 4 the next...so as I've been watching my temps slowly fall this week I keep reminding myself that. 

I got horrifically sick to my stomach tonight and noticed my boobs are sore around the sides. Not too happy about that since I'm only 4 dpo and that's way to soon to start seeing any kind of signs, so makes me think AF maybe possibly be here next week. 

BUT......

PMA.

I also burst out crying to a happy song today...and when I did I was like, what the crap....its Katy Perry...its not sad you goob!!!:grr: Hubs said I looked like I was on a warpath tonight anyways 

I just need a spoon full of peanut butter rolled in dark chocolate chips


----------



## loulou82baby

As I've said I have no experience with temping because of my screwy sleep schedule...I thought it was something that was supposed to be done at the same time every day with relatively the same amount of sleep?? Maybe try temping at a diff time during the day consistently and see if you get some kind of pattern?? Just an idea...coming from the newbie lol...don't listen to me! Gl! :)


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

It is best to temp at the same time daily after the same amount of sleep... in a perfect world. I've read that if you have odd hours you can try both and see what seems to work best for you. So either the same time everyday no matter how much or little sleep, or when you wake up. If you sleep for a different amount of hours I'd try it anyway, if you want. Idk.. Try and see if your chart makes sense or not? Lol :shrug:

Krissy that's sad and funny at the same time about the Katy Perry song! Which one was it? I'm a naturally emotional person so I can cry at just about anything lol. Can't wait until I have pregnancy hormones... OH will love that! :p


----------



## Krissykat1006

PnkPolkaDots said:


> It is best to temp at the same time daily after the same amount of sleep... in a perfect world. I've read that if you have odd hours you can try both and see what seems to work best for you. So either the same time everyday no matter how much or little sleep, or when you wake up. If you sleep for a different amount of hours I'd try it anyway, if you want. Idk.. Try and see if your chart makes sense or not? Lol :shrug:
> 
> Krissy that's sad and funny at the same time about the Katy Perry song! Which one was it? I'm a naturally emotional person so I can cry at just about anything lol. Can't wait until I have pregnancy hormones... OH will love that! :p

:) Thanks ladies!

And it was "Roar" it's my battlesong to the :witch: so maybe something somewhere mentally stuck a cord with me, who knows...I was starving so it may have been hunger tears :haha:


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> I don't know if I can really trust my temps I mean I'm doing them, but I sleep odd hours, so they are never at the same time everyday...I may get 5 hours sleep one day, 8 the next, then 4 the next...so as I've been watching my temps slowly fall this week I keep reminding myself that.
> 
> I got horrifically sick to my stomach tonight and noticed my boobs are sore around the sides. Not too happy about that since I'm only 4 dpo and that's way to soon to start seeing any kind of signs, so makes me think AF maybe possibly be here next week.
> 
> BUT......
> 
> PMA.
> 
> I also burst out crying to a happy song today...and when I did I was like, what the crap....its Katy Perry...its not sad you goob!!!:grr: Hubs said I looked like I was on a warpath tonight anyways
> 
> I just need a spoon full of peanut butter rolled in dark chocolate chips

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. :( who knows? Last time I was pregnant I lost my taste for coffee within 3-5dpo. I still drank it, but it is like my favorite thing about the morning, so it was weird. You never know!

And YUM to the pb and chips. That sounds ssooooo gooooood!


----------



## DD80

I woke up in a good mood today,but after ballet, I came home, relaxed, took a nap, woke up hot and have been grumpy ever since. I hate when it gets cooler outside and the air doesn't kick on in the afternoon! I can't shake the bad mood. I am painting and rewiring a lamp for a friend and it didnt help (I love that stuff usually). Blah. I hate being grumpy and not being able to snap out!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good morning ladies. All the talk of mexican food made me have some fajitas yesterday lol. Hope everyone is k this morning. x


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> I woke up in a good mood today,but after ballet, I came home, relaxed, took a nap, woke up hot and have been grumpy ever since. I hate when it gets cooler outside and the air doesn't kick on in the afternoon! I can't shake the bad mood. I am painting and rewiring a lamp for a friend and it didnt help (I love that stuff usually). Blah. I hate being grumpy and not being able to snap out!!

Here is a hug :hugs: to cheer u up lol. x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> PnkPolkaDots said:
> 
> 
> It is best to temp at the same time daily after the same amount of sleep... in a perfect world. I've read that if you have odd hours you can try both and see what seems to work best for you. So either the same time everyday no matter how much or little sleep, or when you wake up. If you sleep for a different amount of hours I'd try it anyway, if you want. Idk.. Try and see if your chart makes sense or not? Lol :shrug:
> 
> Krissy that's sad and funny at the same time about the Katy Perry song! Which one was it? I'm a naturally emotional person so I can cry at just about anything lol. Can't wait until I have pregnancy hormones... OH will love that! :p
> 
> :) Thanks ladies!
> 
> And it was "Roar" it's my battlesong to the :witch: so maybe something somewhere mentally stuck a cord with me, who knows...I was starving so it may have been hunger tears :haha:Click to expand...

lol :shrug:. Hope it a sign of :bfp::bfp:


----------



## DD80

Dreambaby69 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> I woke up in a good mood today,but after ballet, I came home, relaxed, took a nap, woke up hot and have been grumpy ever since. I hate when it gets cooler outside and the air doesn't kick on in the afternoon! I can't shake the bad mood. I am painting and rewiring a lamp for a friend and it didnt help (I love that stuff usually). Blah. I hate being grumpy and not being able to snap out!!
> 
> Here is a hug :hugs: to cheer u up lol. xClick to expand...

Thank you ! :hugs: I hope you saved some Mexican food for me! Yum...fajitas. We watched pain and gain last night. I don't know why hubby got it, but it was long and hard to watch. Wasn't funny enough to end world grumpiness...lol. It had a lot of really fit, thin women in it so it is overall a bad movie to watch when you know you've gained weight recently and are generally grumpy. :winkwink:

I woke up way early today. I was having kind of a fitful sleep. Hoping the grumpiness has passed. Unsure so far. I'm thinking not, but am trying to remain optimistic. :growlmad: lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

I think I am going to have to have Mexican food for dinner tonight lol! 

I've put on weight too lately DD80 so I feel your pain lol!

CD5 today, temp jumped back up...woo woo :)


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80-I hope you have a better non-grumpy day today! If anyone can help, it's the ladies here, with their PMA :)
Krissykat-yummy mexican! Save some for me? I have to work tonight...ewww...


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> DD80-I hope you have a better non-grumpy day today! If anyone can help, it's the ladies here, with their PMA :)
> Krissykat-yummy mexican! Save some for me? I have to work tonight...ewww...

Consider it saved!:thumbup:


----------



## loulou82baby

You're the best! :) where is everyone from and where is everyone in their cycles? I'm curious to know when everyone is testing to see some bfp's!!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

I am 5dpo, AF due the 19th. I will start testing around the 10th cause I have major POAS addiction. :)

I'm from Arkansas (I live in a twin city, so Texas is a hop skip and a literal jump away)


----------



## loulou82baby

I'm a poas addict too! :) I'm due for af around the 20th, but def o'd at least a day early, so I'm guessing af will be 18/19th. I'm going to count today as 1dpo because I'm not positive lol. I'll prob start testing around the 12th due to my addiction:)
I live in upstate ny, about 6 hrs from nyc. I've never been around the Arkansas/Texas area, but my oh has and really liked it!
FX'd for your bfp!!! I'm excited for everyone! :)


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

I'm in Seattle, WA and am on cd 6. I should o around the 17-23, and depending on my exact o date af will be due from Halloween to November 6th. Last cycle I started testing around 10 dpo and did it daily until af came.

I hate waiting to o!! But at the same time I'm sick so not ready to bd yet :p


----------



## AidensMama

I'm near Charlotte, North Carolina. I grew up in western Pennsylvania but we moved here for Hubby's work. Still not sure if we'll stay here or eventually move back north. We miss the woods and he misses hunting and fishing with his brothers, and just spending time with family and friends in the place we grew up.
He really wants to raise DS the way his parents raised him and his siblings, and I'd just love for him to know the place we'll always call "home".


I am on CD 17, 6dpo. I'm not sure what exactly is going on in my cycle though, I had another low temp today and I took it at the same time as normal, so it should be accurate. This is the second low temp after a rise...not sure if it's another short LP and AF is coming, if I didnt O with the first dip and EWCM and O is actually coming now, or if I did O and this is just a random dip and I might still go on to get BFP...or even if it COULD be a second surge....:shrug:

I really want to stuff my face with a big plate of something sweet right now, but I know it's just stress eating.... and besides I'm a little crampy so a fully tummy might make things worse.

Hope everyone is having a nice, relaxing day and staying positive.


----------



## loulou82baby

Thank you everyone! I'll try and remember where everyone is in their cycle so I can keep up with you!
AidensMama-I love pa, been thinking of moving to central pa, Elysburg, to be closer to oh's bro and sil. It's so pretty there! I'm sure you'll get everything sorted out, you seem to know what you're doing:)
PinkPolkaDots-I hope you feel better soon! I have nearly no sex drive because of ibs, so I totally understand not wanting to bd when you're not feeling well! Seattle is super rainy right?


----------



## DD80

I'm in phoenix, AZ and I don't know about ovulation right now. According to the apps I have it should be between Saturday and Monday. I felt like it happened on Thursday night. Who knows? Lol I'm a mess! 

Loulou - It sounds like you and I are on the same cycle. I'll probably test like you cause I can't help myself. Lol

Does anyone use opks after ovulation just because...? Do they still show a faint line or do they go back to stark white?

I made two batches of gluten free pumpkin bars today. It's fall!!! (But why have i gained weight? ;)) I am making a roast chicken with lemon, garlic, and thyme. I'm almost finished with the lamp. Just waiting for the clear coat to dry and then I'll have to rewire. I need to find my wire strippers. The cord was still good so that saves some money. The socket was good too but I couldn't get it open! Ugh... I wish I could upload pics on here. I think it is going to look soooo cool. I hope my friend likes it.

Next weekend I have to dig out and replant the garden for fall/ winter. I need to buy a lot of soil and manure. :( I love fall/winter the best because its mostly root veggies and pretty easy. Carrots, onions, maybe some sweet potatoes, radishes. Not sure what else...usually do some spinach and kale. I have to look through my seeds...


----------



## Dreambaby69

I am the only UK lady here lol. I am from Essex england. Cd 15 about to O today or tomorrow.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hello.. Can you ad me to the list too :) I'm due for AF on the 20th but my Birthday is on the 16th.. I'm feelin Lucky so I'm going to test with a First Response on my Bday.. What an amazing present that will be..

Good Luck ladies... TWW here I come Ugg... lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hello.. Can you ad me to the list too :) I'm due for AF on the 20th but my Birthday is on the 16th.. I'm feelin Lucky so I'm going to test with a First Response on my Bday.. What an amazing present that will be..
> 
> Good Luck ladies... TWW here I come Ugg... lol

Welcome Hopin&prayin :hugs::hugs: good luck and hope u get ur birthday :bfp: x


----------



## DD80

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hello.. Can you ad me to the list too :) I'm due for AF on the 20th but my Birthday is on the 16th.. I'm feelin Lucky so I'm going to test with a First Response on my Bday.. What an amazing present that will be..
> 
> Good Luck ladies... TWW here I come Ugg... lol

Welcome! You, me, and loulou seem to be on the same schedule. :)


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Thanks Lou! Ibs has got to suck :( Sometimes I think I have it but I'm a bit of a hypochondriac so who knows! What you said about Seattle made me smile. We have more drizzly days than I'd like but the always rainy stereotype is wrong ;) 70 and not a cloud in the sky today! If you ever visit Seattle July - September is the time to come :)


----------



## loulou82baby

I'm at work so hate to read and run, but I'll write later or in the morning:) have a great night ladies!!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Welcome Hopin! :flower:

DD80, I still tested with OPKs till yesterday just to make sure lol

Time for some TMI about CM, but I was slighty baffled...I had some thick thick white CM last night and today that I at first thought was Toliet Paper till I realized...oh that's not TP. Wasn't sure how to categorize that stuff...it was weird :shrug:


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> Welcome Hopin! :flower:
> 
> DD80, I still tested with OPKs till yesterday just to make sure lol
> 
> Time for some TMI about CM, but I was slighty baffled...I had some thick thick white CM last night and today that I at first thought was Toliet Paper till I realized...oh that's not TP. Wasn't sure how to categorize that stuff...it was weird :shrug:

That is a really good sign KK! I've heard of this symptom even just a few dpo, and seen many threads where it's gone on to become a :bfp: !!! :happydance: FX'ed so tight for you right now! :dust:

Nice seeing all the new ladies so active in this thread. Glad to have you ladies :hi: More anti-aunt flo , witching-hating :witch: warriors! :rofl:


DD80, I havent used OPK's at all yet, but am planning on it for SURE this cycle, and I'll probably keep testing after O since I just got a bunch of cheapies and kinda want to see what my lines look like for a whole cycle.

AFM, Today was a weird day. I realized that the dip definitely was indicative of AF, started bright red blood today. It may be go back and look at my cycles very closely. Originally I was thinking that I was having VERY irregular cycles, a mix of super long, and really short. I would see some that were like 15 days, others that were 40 or more. I also assumed that I had really weird mid-cycle bleeding which I always chalked up to O or random breakthrough bleeding. I compared charts on FF, Ovufriend, and the charts on my phone app (a super basic no-name app) and look over everything from the past year. As I was scrolling calendar-style through the cycles on my phone, it hit me. I decided to go through and mark the first or second day of my 'midcycle' spotting periods (sometimes a few days) as a "light flow", and I was amazed. It gave me a much more regular looking pattern. If those "spotting" episodes that happened pretty much every month really were periods than my cycle is sticking at a much more average 15-20 days. :dohh: It seems like I noticed spotting or bleeding on the scale EVERY month for the past year, but wasn't counting many periods as flow. It's discouraging to know that I have such a short cycle and that all my thinking has been wrong for so long, but charting honestly helped me look at things more closely and I think this might be some kind of answer. At least it's something to talk to the doc about. :shrug:

Anyway, CD1 for me again. Definitely using OPK's this cycle so i can see when I O based on more than just temps, no adjusting at ALL..just disregard if need be, going to temp vaginally instead and keep up with the b6.

10 days now till Doctors Appt...we'll see what happens.


----------



## DD80

Am - I'm sorry you are out this month. :( you have a great attitude! That's all we can do - look at our cycles and figure it out. I've been trying to figure out cervical position and mucous...lol. Im not squeemish about anything, but it always makes me laugh to read about cervical mucous. :) Everyone truly is different!

KK - I've read that's a good thing too! Seems about 5dpo the "lotiony" is good. I got some last cycle with some spotting and was sure it was implantation. Got the positive, (but as we know, ended a few days later with a negative...). Either way, I think it's a good sign! If I were you, I'd start testing at 8 dpo...I'm crazy though. :) do you tend to implant early?


----------



## BabyChaser09

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hello.. Can you ad me to the list too :) I'm due for AF on the 20th but my Birthday is on the 16th.. I'm feelin Lucky so I'm going to test with a First Response on my Bday.. What an amazing present that will be..
> 
> Good Luck ladies... TWW here I come Ugg... lol

Hi Hopin!! Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you this cycle. That would be THE best bday present!


----------



## Krissykat1006

:headspin:Aidensmom- I hate AF arrived, BUT I am glad that you took the time to do all that research and get some positive information out of it! Hopefully the Dr will be able to give some great advice on more information on it!!

DD80- I honestly have no idea when I implant! I probably will test early...and by early I mean I will break the cheapies out tomorrow for the heck of it. :headspin:

I had no clue about the CM like that being a sign, so I am putting on my PMA boots about it and gonna see what the rest of the week brings :winkwink:


----------



## BabyChaser09

Ok so i think me and DH did the best we could possibly do this cycle! It's all in mother nature's hands now! We used preseed for the past 7 days. I was taking my EPO up until a day after my LH surge. I got the LH surge on CD 14, and BDed on CD 7,8,9,10,11,12, and CD 14,15,16,17, with 24hrs in between :sex:. I REALLY hope theres enough :spermy::spermy: in there. Since my surge was on CD14, I should have ovulated on CD15 or 16. I'm tempted to BD tonight again but I'm exhausted from a very busy day. Plus I don't want it to be a chore. We really enjoyed these past 10 days. It didn't even feel like we were TTC. Hoping this is our month!!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

BabyChaser09 said:


> Ok so i think me and DH did the best we could possibly do this cycle! It's all in mother nature's hands now! We used preseed for the past 7 days. I was taking my EPO up until a day after my LH surge. I got the LH surge on CD 14, and BDed on CD 7,8,9,10,11,12, and CD 14,15,16,17, with 24hrs in between :sex:. I REALLY hope theres enough :spermy::spermy: in there. Since my surge was on CD14, I should have ovulated on CD15 or 16. I'm tempted to BD tonight again but I'm exhausted from a very busy day. Plus I don't want it to be a chore. We really enjoyed these past 10 days. It didn't even feel like we were TTC. Hoping this is our month!!!

:dust::dust::dust: GO GO :spermy:


----------



## BabyChaser09

DD80 said:


> I woke up in a good mood today,but after ballet, I came home, relaxed, took a nap, woke up hot and have been grumpy ever since. I hate when it gets cooler outside and the air doesn't kick on in the afternoon! I can't shake the bad mood. I am painting and rewiring a lamp for a friend and it didnt help (I love that stuff usually). Blah. I hate being grumpy and not being able to snap out!!

aww, sorry to hear ur feeling not so hot, DD80. Sometimes I get those super grumpy moods too. Aah the joys of womanhood. lol. Hope ur day is better tomorrow!


----------



## BabyChaser09

Krissykat1006 said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i think me and DH did the best we could possibly do this cycle! It's all in mother nature's hands now! We used preseed for the past 7 days. I was taking my EPO up until a day after my LH surge. I got the LH surge on CD 14, and BDed on CD 7,8,9,10,11,12, and CD 14,15,16,17, with 24hrs in between :sex:. I REALLY hope theres enough :spermy::spermy: in there. Since my surge was on CD14, I should have ovulated on CD15 or 16. I'm tempted to BD tonight again but I'm exhausted from a very busy day. Plus I don't want it to be a chore. We really enjoyed these past 10 days. It didn't even feel like we were TTC. Hoping this is our month!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: GO GO :spermy:Click to expand...

lol Thanks Krissy!! Those :spermy::spermy: better find that damn egg. How r things going on ur end?


----------



## Krissykat1006

BabyChaser09 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i think me and DH did the best we could possibly do this cycle! It's all in mother nature's hands now! We used preseed for the past 7 days. I was taking my EPO up until a day after my LH surge. I got the LH surge on CD 14, and BDed on CD 7,8,9,10,11,12, and CD 14,15,16,17, with 24hrs in between :sex:. I REALLY hope theres enough :spermy::spermy: in there. Since my surge was on CD14, I should have ovulated on CD15 or 16. I'm tempted to BD tonight again but I'm exhausted from a very busy day. Plus I don't want it to be a chore. We really enjoyed these past 10 days. It didn't even feel like we were TTC. Hoping this is our month!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: GO GO :spermy:Click to expand...
> 
> lol Thanks Krissy!! Those :spermy::spermy: better find that damn egg. How r things going on ur end?Click to expand...

Pretty good, today was my birthday and we went to the Renaissance Faire and the huge Halloween store here. Has a delicious lunch and some yummy yummy cupcakes! 

Now I am just exhausted lol!!


----------



## AidensMama

Happy Birthday!:happydance: That sounds like a really fun day. I love all of those things. I really enjoy when all the huge halloween stores open, just running around looking at/playing with everything. I cant wait to take DS this year. Renaissance Fairs are always a blast, and who doesn't like cupcakes??? :hugs:

I really hope the CM was a good sign for you, and that you get your :bfp: within the next few days, maybe even tomorrow on your cheapie. I love that your putting on your PMA big girl boots!:thumbup: I'm trying to do the same.

:book: I spent most of the day and evening finishing up some final assignments for this very intense literature course ending tomorrow. I really enjoyed it, but the instructor graded strictly and it's been a unique challenge. There was SOOOO much material. It's strange having the class weeks end on Monday night, though it is nice to have the weekend to finish things up, at the same time it makes Saturday and Sunday night stressfull if my individual or team assignment is completed by that point. I'm getting used to the schedule though, and the courses are flying by. I have a two week break and then I start a few math courses. The break will give me some down time, I hope to use it to organize and clean up the house a bit and try to get ready for late fall/winter. Time to go pick out a Halloween costume for DS and me, decorate and get ready for our trip at Thanksgiving. I just hope I don't use the downtime to obsess about my cycle. Once the math courses start I'll be to tired of looking at numbers to stare at my chart any longer than I have to when filling out temps and figuring out O..hopefully the opks will help me figure things out a bit.

On a side note...I am notice that my cycles also kind of correlate with moon phases a little...here I go, off to google "Lunar Menstrual Cycles"...

Good vibes and babydust for EVERYONE :dust:


----------



## DD80

Happy birthday KK!!! I'm glad you had a fantastic day! :)


----------



## DD80

AidensMama said:


> Happy Birthday!:happydance: That sounds like a really fun day. I love all of those things. I really enjoy when all the huge halloween stores open, just running around looking at/playing with everything. I cant wait to take DS this year. Renaissance Fairs are always a blast, and who doesn't like cupcakes??? :hugs:
> 
> I really hope the CM was a good sign for you, and that you get your :bfp: within the next few days, maybe even tomorrow on your cheapie. I love that your putting on your PMA big girl boots!:thumbup: I'm trying to do the same.
> 
> :book: I spent most of the day and evening finishing up some final assignments for this very intense literature course ending tomorrow. I really enjoyed it, but the instructor graded strictly and it's been a unique challenge. There was SOOOO much material. It's strange having the class weeks end on Monday night, though it is nice to have the weekend to finish things up, at the same time it makes Saturday and Sunday night stressfull if my individual or team assignment is completed by that point. I'm getting used to the schedule though, and the courses are flying by. I have a two week break and then I start a few math courses. The break will give me some down time, I hope to use it to organize and clean up the house a bit and try to get ready for late fall/winter. Time to go pick out a Halloween costume for DS and me, decorate and get ready for our trip at Thanksgiving. I just hope I don't use the downtime to obsess about my cycle. Once the math courses start I'll be to tired of looking at numbers to stare at my chart any longer than I have to when filling out temps and figuring out O..hopefully the opks will help me figure things out a bit.
> 
> On a side note...I am notice that my cycles also kind of correlate with moon phases a little...here I go, off to google "Lunar Menstrual Cycles"...
> 
> Good vibes and babydust for EVERYONE :dust:

What do you study? What will your degree be in? How long do you have to go?


----------



## DD80

BabyChaser09 said:


> Ok so i think me and DH did the best we could possibly do this cycle! It's all in mother nature's hands now! We used preseed for the past 7 days. I was taking my EPO up until a day after my LH surge. I got the LH surge on CD 14, and BDed on CD 7,8,9,10,11,12, and CD 14,15,16,17, with 24hrs in between :sex:. I REALLY hope theres enough :spermy::spermy: in there. Since my surge was on CD14, I should have ovulated on CD15 or 16. I'm tempted to BD tonight again but I'm exhausted from a very busy day. Plus I don't want it to be a chore. We really enjoyed these past 10 days. It didn't even feel like we were TTC. Hoping this is our month!!!

Good luck! Sounds like you've been busy!;) that's a lot of work!! :thumbup:


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Happy Birthday Krissy! :cake: I love love love cupcakes!! Have you ever heard of the children's book Pinkalicious?

Welcome Hopin! :)


----------



## AidensMama

DD80 said:


> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!:happydance: That sounds like a really fun day. I love all of those things. I really enjoy when all the huge halloween stores open, just running around looking at/playing with everything. I cant wait to take DS this year. Renaissance Fairs are always a blast, and who doesn't like cupcakes??? :hugs:
> 
> I really hope the CM was a good sign for you, and that you get your :bfp: within the next few days, maybe even tomorrow on your cheapie. I love that your putting on your PMA big girl boots!:thumbup: I'm trying to do the same.
> 
> :book: I spent most of the day and evening finishing up some final assignments for this very intense literature course ending tomorrow. I really enjoyed it, but the instructor graded strictly and it's been a unique challenge. There was SOOOO much material. It's strange having the class weeks end on Monday night, though it is nice to have the weekend to finish things up, at the same time it makes Saturday and Sunday night stressfull if my individual or team assignment is completed by that point. I'm getting used to the schedule though, and the courses are flying by. I have a two week break and then I start a few math courses. The break will give me some down time, I hope to use it to organize and clean up the house a bit and try to get ready for late fall/winter. Time to go pick out a Halloween costume for DS and me, decorate and get ready for our trip at Thanksgiving. I just hope I don't use the downtime to obsess about my cycle. Once the math courses start I'll be to tired of looking at numbers to stare at my chart any longer than I have to when filling out temps and figuring out O..hopefully the opks will help me figure things out a bit.
> 
> On a side note...I am notice that my cycles also kind of correlate with moon phases a little...here I go, off to google "Lunar Menstrual Cycles"...
> 
> Good vibes and babydust for EVERYONE :dust:
> 
> What do you study? What will your degree be in? How long do you have to go?Click to expand...

I am getting My Bachelor of Arts degree in English, with a concentration in Communications. I am taking mostly literature, creative writing, critical thinking and a ton of different Communications classes. I also had a psychology course I enjoyed and a Sociology course coming up for my general electives requirements. I LOVE being a Humanities student. I'm not big on Math and I like science but love words and language and emotions and people so much more! 

I have about 2 and a half more years to go, for my Bachelors degree at least. I haven't decided if I want to go straight to work and start paying off the Student Loans right away, or if I'll want to get more schooling in the business field, or perhaps education or web design and management. If I decide to get a Master's that about 2 more additional years. I still need to figure out more specifically what I want to do after graduation and if the extra education will be worth the significant tuition of Graduate School for me or not.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pnkpolka- I have no heard of the book, but I will be googling it now :)

AidensMom- I'm curious to know what your degree with be as well! Do you have an idea of what you are going to get for costumes?? Last year my son was the Marshmallow Stay Puft guy...the costume was so fricken awesome...now I gotta find a pic of it. This year we are thinking about Where's Waldo, it was what we bought originally last year then I saw the other costume and was like NOPE!! It's gotta be this one! 
We love Renn Faires too, its something fun to do as a family. And the kiddo has a blast so win win!


----------



## Pickletilly

I'm out ladies :(

Everyone else good luck!! 
:dust: 
:dust: 
:dust:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> I'm out ladies :(
> 
> Everyone else good luck!!
> :dust:
> :dust:
> :dust:

Well Boo, keep checking in over here with us, even when we aren't in the TWW we are still over here, chatting away :)


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> Pnkpolka- I have no heard of the book, but I will be googling it now :)
> 
> AidensMom- I'm curious to know what your degree with be as well! Do you have an idea of what you are going to get for costumes?? Last year my son was the Marshmallow Stay Puft guy...the costume was so fricken awesome...now I gotta find a pic of it. This year we are thinking about Where's Waldo, it was what we bought originally last year then I saw the other costume and was like NOPE!! It's gotta be this one!
> We love Renn Faires too, its something fun to do as a family. And the kiddo has a blast so win win!

OMG! Wheres Waldo would be ADORABLE!!! I don't really have any ideas for DS yet. Last year I just threw a camo sweatsuit and some face paint on him and made him a Zombie soldier. It was the first year he even had any idea what was going on. I think he will be so excited this year. He keeps saying he wants to be Thomas the Train, but I am not sure I am ready to undertake making/lugging such a huge and imposing costume. I keep suggesting simple (and honestly pretty pathetic) ideas like "lets get a black hoodie and sweatpants and a tail and I'll put on ears and whiskers and you can be a black cat, or a brown sweatsuit and a monkey, etc. They are so lame compared to my usual halloween ideas, but I just dont feel inspired this year, which is totally unfair to DS. I'm thinking maybe we'll do like a Mini-biker with leather and stuff and a biker chick mom...or maybe pirates. DH doesnt dress up, but usually throws on a sarcastic tshirt or a flannel and says things like "im a lumberjack" or his hunting jacket "I'm a hunter".


----------



## AidensMama

Pickletilly said:


> I'm out ladies :(
> 
> Everyone else good luck!!
> :dust:
> :dust:
> :dust:

Sorry to hear this:hugs: Keep us in the loop as to how things are going. We really are just twittering away like birds in the morning, or night, or afternoon or whenever.


----------



## Krissykat1006

AidensMama said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Pnkpolka- I have no heard of the book, but I will be googling it now :)
> 
> AidensMom- I'm curious to know what your degree with be as well! Do you have an idea of what you are going to get for costumes?? Last year my son was the Marshmallow Stay Puft guy...the costume was so fricken awesome...now I gotta find a pic of it. This year we are thinking about Where's Waldo, it was what we bought originally last year then I saw the other costume and was like NOPE!! It's gotta be this one!
> We love Renn Faires too, its something fun to do as a family. And the kiddo has a blast so win win!
> 
> OMG! Wheres Waldo would be ADORABLE!!! I don't really have any ideas for DS yet. Last year I just threw a camo sweatsuit and some face paint on him and made him a Zombie soldier. It was the first year he even had any idea what was going on. I think he will be so excited this year. He keeps saying he wants to be Thomas the Train, but I am not sure I am ready to undertake making/lugging such a huge and imposing costume. I keep suggesting simple (and honestly pretty pathetic) ideas like "lets get a black hoodie and sweatpants and a tail and I'll put on ears and whiskers and you can be a black cat, or a brown sweatsuit and a monkey, etc. They are so lame compared to my usual halloween ideas, but I just dont feel inspired this year, which is totally unfair to DS. I'm thinking maybe we'll do like a Mini-biker with leather and stuff and a biker chick mom...or maybe pirates. DH doesnt dress up, but usually throws on a sarcastic tshirt or a flannel and says things like "im a lumberjack" or his hunting jacket "I'm a hunter".Click to expand...

Hubby and I did ghostbusters with his costume last year, but this year I doubt we dress up. We bought our dogs costumes though, so we may take them with us as well...or at least the 2 well behaved ones lol

I wish Halloween was a least twice a year dang it!!


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Pnkpolka- I have no heard of the book, but I will be googling it now :)
> 
> AidensMom- I'm curious to know what your degree with be as well! Do you have an idea of what you are going to get for costumes?? Last year my son was the Marshmallow Stay Puft guy...the costume was so fricken awesome...now I gotta find a pic of it. This year we are thinking about Where's Waldo, it was what we bought originally last year then I saw the other costume and was like NOPE!! It's gotta be this one!
> We love Renn Faires too, its something fun to do as a family. And the kiddo has a blast so win win!
> 
> OMG! Wheres Waldo would be ADORABLE!!! I don't really have any ideas for DS yet. Last year I just threw a camo sweatsuit and some face paint on him and made him a Zombie soldier. It was the first year he even had any idea what was going on. I think he will be so excited this year. He keeps saying he wants to be Thomas the Train, but I am not sure I am ready to undertake making/lugging such a huge and imposing costume. I keep suggesting simple (and honestly pretty pathetic) ideas like "lets get a black hoodie and sweatpants and a tail and I'll put on ears and whiskers and you can be a black cat, or a brown sweatsuit and a monkey, etc. They are so lame compared to my usual halloween ideas, but I just dont feel inspired this year, which is totally unfair to DS. I'm thinking maybe we'll do like a Mini-biker with leather and stuff and a biker chick mom...or maybe pirates. DH doesnt dress up, but usually throws on a sarcastic tshirt or a flannel and says things like "im a lumberjack" or his hunting jacket "I'm a hunter".Click to expand...
> 
> Hubby and I did ghostbusters with his costume last year, but this year I doubt we dress up. We bought our dogs costumes though, so we may take them with us as well...or at least the 2 well behaved ones lol
> 
> I wish Halloween was a least twice a year dang it!!Click to expand...


I wish it was twice a year as well! I really enjoy it. I think it will be fun to match up with DS, whatever I decide to do with him. :) My dog is absolutely not well behaved enough to go with us, she would lick EVERYONE to death. She just gets excited, and not all kids are as comfortable with big dogs as DS is. Our last dog used to go everywhere with us, we would walk her during car shows and festivals and up and down the road and through the park and basically anywhere that we went, she would have been great to go trick or treating with, but she got ill before DS was old enough to go. Our dog now would probably eat the costume before we even left the house. :dohh:

also, I don't know if you saw, but I did blather on in a post below that talks about what I'm doing at school. :) I have been slacking off a bit in this past course, but in the last one I wrote a really strong paper on Co-Sleeping that received a decent great that I'm really proud of. I need to find motivation to really do my best, I lose focus easily being an all online student makes it easier to let myself fall off track.


----------



## Krissykat1006

AidensMama said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Pnkpolka- I have no heard of the book, but I will be googling it now :)
> 
> AidensMom- I'm curious to know what your degree with be as well! Do you have an idea of what you are going to get for costumes?? Last year my son was the Marshmallow Stay Puft guy...the costume was so fricken awesome...now I gotta find a pic of it. This year we are thinking about Where's Waldo, it was what we bought originally last year then I saw the other costume and was like NOPE!! It's gotta be this one!
> We love Renn Faires too, its something fun to do as a family. And the kiddo has a blast so win win!
> 
> OMG! Wheres Waldo would be ADORABLE!!! I don't really have any ideas for DS yet. Last year I just threw a camo sweatsuit and some face paint on him and made him a Zombie soldier. It was the first year he even had any idea what was going on. I think he will be so excited this year. He keeps saying he wants to be Thomas the Train, but I am not sure I am ready to undertake making/lugging such a huge and imposing costume. I keep suggesting simple (and honestly pretty pathetic) ideas like "lets get a black hoodie and sweatpants and a tail and I'll put on ears and whiskers and you can be a black cat, or a brown sweatsuit and a monkey, etc. They are so lame compared to my usual halloween ideas, but I just dont feel inspired this year, which is totally unfair to DS. I'm thinking maybe we'll do like a Mini-biker with leather and stuff and a biker chick mom...or maybe pirates. DH doesnt dress up, but usually throws on a sarcastic tshirt or a flannel and says things like "im a lumberjack" or his hunting jacket "I'm a hunter".Click to expand...
> 
> Hubby and I did ghostbusters with his costume last year, but this year I doubt we dress up. We bought our dogs costumes though, so we may take them with us as well...or at least the 2 well behaved ones lol
> 
> I wish Halloween was a least twice a year dang it!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish it was twice a year as well! I really enjoy it. I think it will be fun to match up with DS, whatever I decide to do with him. :) My dog is absolutely not well behaved enough to go with us, she would lick EVERYONE to death. She just gets excited, and not all kids are as comfortable with big dogs as DS is. Our last dog used to go everywhere with us, we would walk her during car shows and festivals and up and down the road and through the park and basically anywhere that we went, she would have been great to go trick or treating with, but she got ill before DS was old enough to go. Our dog now would probably eat the costume before we even left the house. :dohh:
> 
> also, I don't know if you saw, but I did blather on in a post below that talks about what I'm doing at school. :) I have been slacking off a bit in this past course, but in the last one I wrote a really strong paper on Co-Sleeping that received a decent great that I'm really proud of. I need to find motivation to really do my best, I lose focus easily being an all online student makes it easier to let myself fall off track.Click to expand...

Yeah 2 of our dogs are great social dogs, our other one (who is our oldest) is very people wary so we don't take him out for stuff like that cause not all kids understand you can't pet everydog...and as sweet as he is (rat terrier/Chihuahua) if he doesn't know you and you come running up on him chances are he will nip. He is great with our kid though so I hate that he is that unsociable...he loves us, loves our immediate friends and family, and warms up to people once he is around him, but large groups irritate him :shrug:

Are you taking classes online? I have been thinking about going back to get a business degree...I have 3 years of college under my belt from years back, but I was a theater major so a lot of my credits wouldn't work for what I want now. I just figure with my photography business that would be the best degree to get at the moment. But I could only do online right now /sigh

It sounds like you totally chose the right path cause you can tell you are passionate about it with how you talk about it!


----------



## Krissykat1006

This is our fur trio :) In this years costumes lol
 



Attached Files:







halloween.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## loulou82baby

Whew I had a lot to catch up on from my 9 hrs at work! This is my first time trying the multi-quote, so please bear with me, and forgive me if 
I missed anything...



Dreambaby69 said:


> I am the only UK lady here lol. I am from Essex england. Cd 15 about to O today or tomorrow.

We are about on the same schedule! I definitely think I o'd last night about this time, as that's when the cramps and bloat started...love being a woman! 



Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hello.. Can you ad me to the list too :) I'm due for AF on the 20th but my Birthday is on the 16th.. I'm feelin Lucky so I'm going to test with a First Response on my Bday.. What an amazing present that will be..
> 
> Good Luck ladies... TWW here I come Ugg... lol

Welcome Hopin! That would be a great bday present! Our cycles are very close, but I prob won't be able to hold out til the 16th...:haha:



PnkPolkaDots said:


> Thanks Lou! Ibs has got to suck :( Sometimes I think I have it but I'm a bit of a hypochondriac so who knows! What you said about Seattle made me smile. We have more drizzly days than I'd like but the always rainy stereotype is wrong ;) 70 and not a cloud in the sky today! If you ever visit Seattle July - September is the time to come :)

We got rain today...lol...oh the irony!



Krissykat1006 said:


> Welcome Hopin! :flower:
> 
> DD80, I still tested with OPKs till yesterday just to make sure lol
> 
> Time for some TMI about CM, but I was slighty baffled...I had some thick thick white CM last night and today that I at first thought was Toliet Paper till I realized...oh that's not TP. Wasn't sure how to categorize that stuff...it was weird :shrug:

Is there a such thing as TMI here? :haha: That sounds really good! I remember have loads of the stuff when I was prego! I had a ton of lotion cm today, pretty normal for 1dpo tho. Let's keep our FX'ed that's it's going to lead to your :bfp: Happy, Happy Birthday! Glad you had a great day!! :hug:



AidensMama said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Hopin! :flower:
> 
> DD80, I still tested with OPKs till yesterday just to make sure lol
> 
> Time for some TMI about CM, but I was slighty baffled...I had some thick thick white CM last night and today that I at first thought was Toliet Paper till I realized...oh that's not TP. Wasn't sure how to categorize that stuff...it was weird :shrug:
> 
> That is a really good sign KK! I've heard of this symptom even just a few dpo, and seen many threads where it's gone on to become a :bfp: !!! :happydance: FX'ed so tight for you right now! :dust:
> 
> Nice seeing all the new ladies so active in this thread. Glad to have you ladies :hi: More anti-aunt flo , witching-hating :witch: warriors! :rofl:
> 
> 
> DD80, I havent used OPK's at all yet, but am planning on it for SURE this cycle, and I'll probably keep testing after O since I just got a bunch of cheapies and kinda want to see what my lines look like for a whole cycle.
> 
> AFM, Today was a weird day. I realized that the dip definitely was indicative of AF, started bright red blood today. It may be go back and look at my cycles very closely. Originally I was thinking that I was having VERY irregular cycles, a mix of super long, and really short. I would see some that were like 15 days, others that were 40 or more. I also assumed that I had really weird mid-cycle bleeding which I always chalked up to O or random breakthrough bleeding. I compared charts on FF, Ovufriend, and the charts on my phone app (a super basic no-name app) and look over everything from the past year. As I was scrolling calendar-style through the cycles on my phone, it hit me. I decided to go through and mark the first or second day of my 'midcycle' spotting periods (sometimes a few days) as a "light flow", and I was amazed. It gave me a much more regular looking pattern. If those "spotting" episodes that happened pretty much every month really were periods than my cycle is sticking at a much more average 15-20 days. :dohh: It seems like I noticed spotting or bleeding on the scale EVERY month for the past year, but wasn't counting many periods as flow. It's discouraging to know that I have such a short cycle and that all my thinking has been wrong for so long, but charting honestly helped me look at things more closely and I think this might be some kind of answer. At least it's something to talk to the doc about. :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, CD1 for me again. Definitely using OPK's this cycle so i can see when I O based on more than just temps, no adjusting at ALL..just disregard if need be, going to temp vaginally instead and keep up with the b6.
> 
> 10 days now till Doctors Appt...we'll see what happens.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry the :witch: got you! But I love your attitude! I can't wait til you get some answers from the doc! :hugs:



BabyChaser09 said:


> Ok so i think me and DH did the best we could possibly do this cycle! It's all in mother nature's hands now! We used preseed for the past 7 days. I was taking my EPO up until a day after my LH surge. I got the LH surge on CD 14, and BDed on CD 7,8,9,10,11,12, and CD 14,15,16,17, with 24hrs in between :sex:. I REALLY hope theres enough :spermy::spermy: in there. Since my surge was on CD14, I should have ovulated on CD15 or 16. I'm tempted to BD tonight again but I'm exhausted from a very busy day. Plus I don't want it to be a chore. We really enjoyed these past 10 days. It didn't even feel like we were TTC. Hoping this is our month!!!

You are my hero right now!:thumbup: That is a whole lotta :sex:!!!! That had to have done the trick! What day do you plan on testing? FX'ed!!! Get it girl! :happydance: Sounds like a great start for a :bfp: !!




Pickletilly said:


> I'm out ladies :(
> 
> Everyone else good luck!!
> :dust:
> :dust:
> :dust:



I'm so sorry the :witch: got you! Here's some :dust: for next cycle. We'll be here if you wanna chat :flower: :hugs:



Krissykat1006 said:


> This is our fur trio :) In this years costumes lol

I thought I was the only one crazy enough to have 3 dogs (and 2 cats, and a bearded dragon) lol! They're not getting costumes tho, they'd eat them :haha: Your fur babies look so cute!


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Pnkpolka- I have no heard of the book, but I will be googling it now :)
> 
> AidensMom- I'm curious to know what your degree with be as well! Do you have an idea of what you are going to get for costumes?? Last year my son was the Marshmallow Stay Puft guy...the costume was so fricken awesome...now I gotta find a pic of it. This year we are thinking about Where's Waldo, it was what we bought originally last year then I saw the other costume and was like NOPE!! It's gotta be this one!
> We love Renn Faires too, its something fun to do as a family. And the kiddo has a blast so win win!
> 
> OMG! Wheres Waldo would be ADORABLE!!! I don't really have any ideas for DS yet. Last year I just threw a camo sweatsuit and some face paint on him and made him a Zombie soldier. It was the first year he even had any idea what was going on. I think he will be so excited this year. He keeps saying he wants to be Thomas the Train, but I am not sure I am ready to undertake making/lugging such a huge and imposing costume. I keep suggesting simple (and honestly pretty pathetic) ideas like "lets get a black hoodie and sweatpants and a tail and I'll put on ears and whiskers and you can be a black cat, or a brown sweatsuit and a monkey, etc. They are so lame compared to my usual halloween ideas, but I just dont feel inspired this year, which is totally unfair to DS. I'm thinking maybe we'll do like a Mini-biker with leather and stuff and a biker chick mom...or maybe pirates. DH doesnt dress up, but usually throws on a sarcastic tshirt or a flannel and says things like "im a lumberjack" or his hunting jacket "I'm a hunter".Click to expand...
> 
> Hubby and I did ghostbusters with his costume last year, but this year I doubt we dress up. We bought our dogs costumes though, so we may take them with us as well...or at least the 2 well behaved ones lol
> 
> I wish Halloween was a least twice a year dang it!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish it was twice a year as well! I really enjoy it. I think it will be fun to match up with DS, whatever I decide to do with him. :) My dog is absolutely not well behaved enough to go with us, she would lick EVERYONE to death. She just gets excited, and not all kids are as comfortable with big dogs as DS is. Our last dog used to go everywhere with us, we would walk her during car shows and festivals and up and down the road and through the park and basically anywhere that we went, she would have been great to go trick or treating with, but she got ill before DS was old enough to go. Our dog now would probably eat the costume before we even left the house. :dohh:
> 
> also, I don't know if you saw, but I did blather on in a post below that talks about what I'm doing at school. :) I have been slacking off a bit in this past course, but in the last one I wrote a really strong paper on Co-Sleeping that received a decent great that I'm really proud of. I need to find motivation to really do my best, I lose focus easily being an all online student makes it easier to let myself fall off track.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah 2 of our dogs are great social dogs, our other one (who is our oldest) is very people wary so we don't take him out for stuff like that cause not all kids understand you can't pet everydog...and as sweet as he is (rat terrier/Chihuahua) if he doesn't know you and you come running up on him chances are he will nip. He is great with our kid though so I hate that he is that unsociable...he loves us, loves our immediate friends and family, and warms up to people once he is around him, but large groups irritate him :shrug:
> 
> Are you taking classes online? I have been thinking about going back to get a business degree...I have 3 years of college under my belt from years back, but I was a theater major so a lot of my credits wouldn't work for what I want now. I just figure with my photography business that would be the best degree to get at the moment. But I could only do online right now /sigh
> 
> It sounds like you totally chose the right path cause you can tell you are passionate about it with how you talk about it!Click to expand...



Yes, I take online classes through the University of Phoenix. I don't drive at all (never got my license) and I stay home with DS, so I do everything online. I really love it, I just have to remember I'm a self-directed learner and I'm in charge of making sure I put enough effort into my education. They have some business programs, and I'm sure there are tons of other online options that offer business course you'd benefit from. I really love the flexibility it gives me with my schedule, but I still have great instructors, classmates and advisors to connect with. The content of all of my courses in the first year and a half has been awesome and I feel like I'll be well-prepared for the working world when I graduate, plus I'm really just enjoying earning my degree. You should definitely look into it.


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> This is our fur trio :) In this years costumes lol


AND OH MY GOODNESS!!!! So adorable! <3


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Pnkpolka- I have no heard of the book, but I will be googling it now :)
> 
> AidensMom- I'm curious to know what your degree with be as well! Do you have an idea of what you are going to get for costumes?? Last year my son was the Marshmallow Stay Puft guy...the costume was so fricken awesome...now I gotta find a pic of it. This year we are thinking about Where's Waldo, it was what we bought originally last year then I saw the other costume and was like NOPE!! It's gotta be this one!
> We love Renn Faires too, its something fun to do as a family. And the kiddo has a blast so win win!
> 
> OMG! Wheres Waldo would be ADORABLE!!! I don't really have any ideas for DS yet. Last year I just threw a camo sweatsuit and some face paint on him and made him a Zombie soldier. It was the first year he even had any idea what was going on. I think he will be so excited this year. He keeps saying he wants to be Thomas the Train, but I am not sure I am ready to undertake making/lugging such a huge and imposing costume. I keep suggesting simple (and honestly pretty pathetic) ideas like "lets get a black hoodie and sweatpants and a tail and I'll put on ears and whiskers and you can be a black cat, or a brown sweatsuit and a monkey, etc. They are so lame compared to my usual halloween ideas, but I just dont feel inspired this year, which is totally unfair to DS. I'm thinking maybe we'll do like a Mini-biker with leather and stuff and a biker chick mom...or maybe pirates. DH doesnt dress up, but usually throws on a sarcastic tshirt or a flannel and says things like "im a lumberjack" or his hunting jacket "I'm a hunter".Click to expand...
> 
> Hubby and I did ghostbusters with his costume last year, but this year I doubt we dress up. We bought our dogs costumes though, so we may take them with us as well...or at least the 2 well behaved ones lol
> 
> I wish Halloween was a least twice a year dang it!!Click to expand...




Pickletilly said:


> I'm out ladies :(
> 
> Everyone else good luck!!
> :dust:
> :dust:
> :dust:

Awww:hugs: sorry the witch got u. Wishing you tons of baby dust for next cycle x


----------



## Dreambaby69

AidensMama said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Hopin! :flower:
> 
> DD80, I still tested with OPKs till yesterday just to make sure lol
> 
> Time for some TMI about CM, but I was slighty baffled...I had some thick thick white CM last night and today that I at first thought was Toliet Paper till I realized...oh that's not TP. Wasn't sure how to categorize that stuff...it was weird :shrug:
> 
> That is a really good sign KK! I've heard of this symptom even just a few dpo, and seen many threads where it's gone on to become a :bfp: !!! :happydance: FX'ed so tight for you right now! :dust:
> 
> Nice seeing all the new ladies so active in this thread. Glad to have you ladies :hi: More anti-aunt flo , witching-hating :witch: warriors! :rofl:
> 
> 
> DD80, I havent used OPK's at all yet, but am planning on it for SURE this cycle, and I'll probably keep testing after O since I just got a bunch of cheapies and kinda want to see what my lines look like for a whole cycle.
> 
> AFM, Today was a weird day. I realized that the dip definitely was indicative of AF, started bright red blood today. It may be go back and look at my cycles very closely. Originally I was thinking that I was having VERY irregular cycles, a mix of super long, and really short. I would see some that were like 15 days, others that were 40 or more. I also assumed that I had really weird mid-cycle bleeding which I always chalked up to O or random breakthrough bleeding. I compared charts on FF, Ovufriend, and the charts on my phone app (a super basic no-name app) and look over everything from the past year. As I was scrolling calendar-style through the cycles on my phone, it hit me. I decided to go through and mark the first or second day of my 'midcycle' spotting periods (sometimes a few days) as a "light flow", and I was amazed. It gave me a much more regular looking pattern. If those "spotting" episodes that happened pretty much every month really were periods than my cycle is sticking at a much more average 15-20 days. :dohh: It seems like I noticed spotting or bleeding on the scale EVERY month for the past year, but wasn't counting many periods as flow. It's discouraging to know that I have such a short cycle and that all my thinking has been wrong for so long, but charting honestly helped me look at things more closely and I think this might be some kind of answer. At least it's something to talk to the doc about. :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, CD1 for me again. Definitely using OPK's this cycle so i can see when I O based on more than just temps, no adjusting at ALL..just disregard if need be, going to temp vaginally instead and keep up with the b6.
> 
> 10 days now till Doctors Appt...we'll see what happens.Click to expand...

Oh my!!!!!!! So sorry sweetie :hugs:. Love love love the positive attitude. Wishing you all the luck in the world and hope you get some answers from ur doc x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> This is our fur trio :) In this years costumes lol

Awwww bless. Ain't they cute x
Happy Birthday x


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Whew I had a lot to catch up on from my 9 hrs at work! This is my first time trying the multi-quote, so please bear with me, and forgive me if
> I missed anything...
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> I am the only UK lady here lol. I am from Essex england. Cd 15 about to O today or tomorrow.
> 
> We are about on the same schedule! I definitely think I o'd last night about this time, as that's when the cramps and bloat started...love being a woman!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Hello.. Can you ad me to the list too :) I'm due for AF on the 20th but my Birthday is on the 16th.. I'm feelin Lucky so I'm going to test with a First Response on my Bday.. What an amazing present that will be..
> 
> Good Luck ladies... TWW here I come Ugg... lolClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome Hopin! That would be a great bday present! Our cycles are very close, but I prob won't be able to hold out til the 16th...:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> PnkPolkaDots said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lou! Ibs has got to suck :( Sometimes I think I have it but I'm a bit of a hypochondriac so who knows! What you said about Seattle made me smile. We have more drizzly days than I'd like but the always rainy stereotype is wrong ;) 70 and not a cloud in the sky today! If you ever visit Seattle July - September is the time to come :)Click to expand...
> 
> We got rain today...lol...oh the irony!
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Hopin! :flower:
> 
> DD80, I still tested with OPKs till yesterday just to make sure lol
> 
> Time for some TMI about CM, but I was slighty baffled...I had some thick thick white CM last night and today that I at first thought was Toliet Paper till I realized...oh that's not TP. Wasn't sure how to categorize that stuff...it was weird :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a such thing as TMI here? :haha: That sounds really good! I remember have loads of the stuff when I was prego! I had a ton of lotion cm today, pretty normal for 1dpo tho. Let's keep our FX'ed that's it's going to lead to your :bfp: Happy, Happy Birthday! Glad you had a great day!! :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Hopin! :flower:
> 
> DD80, I still tested with OPKs till yesterday just to make sure lol
> 
> Time for some TMI about CM, but I was slighty baffled...I had some thick thick white CM last night and today that I at first thought was Toliet Paper till I realized...oh that's not TP. Wasn't sure how to categorize that stuff...it was weird :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That is a really good sign KK! I've heard of this symptom even just a few dpo, and seen many threads where it's gone on to become a :bfp: !!! :happydance: FX'ed so tight for you right now! :dust:
> 
> Nice seeing all the new ladies so active in this thread. Glad to have you ladies :hi: More anti-aunt flo , witching-hating :witch: warriors! :rofl:
> 
> 
> DD80, I havent used OPK's at all yet, but am planning on it for SURE this cycle, and I'll probably keep testing after O since I just got a bunch of cheapies and kinda want to see what my lines look like for a whole cycle.
> 
> AFM, Today was a weird day. I realized that the dip definitely was indicative of AF, started bright red blood today. It may be go back and look at my cycles very closely. Originally I was thinking that I was having VERY irregular cycles, a mix of super long, and really short. I would see some that were like 15 days, others that were 40 or more. I also assumed that I had really weird mid-cycle bleeding which I always chalked up to O or random breakthrough bleeding. I compared charts on FF, Ovufriend, and the charts on my phone app (a super basic no-name app) and look over everything from the past year. As I was scrolling calendar-style through the cycles on my phone, it hit me. I decided to go through and mark the first or second day of my 'midcycle' spotting periods (sometimes a few days) as a "light flow", and I was amazed. It gave me a much more regular looking pattern. If those "spotting" episodes that happened pretty much every month really were periods than my cycle is sticking at a much more average 15-20 days. :dohh: It seems like I noticed spotting or bleeding on the scale EVERY month for the past year, but wasn't counting many periods as flow. It's discouraging to know that I have such a short cycle and that all my thinking has been wrong for so long, but charting honestly helped me look at things more closely and I think this might be some kind of answer. At least it's something to talk to the doc about. :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, CD1 for me again. Definitely using OPK's this cycle so i can see when I O based on more than just temps, no adjusting at ALL..just disregard if need be, going to temp vaginally instead and keep up with the b6.
> 
> 10 days now till Doctors Appt...we'll see what happens.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry the :witch: got you! But I love your attitude! I can't wait til you get some answers from the doc! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i think me and DH did the best we could possibly do this cycle! It's all in mother nature's hands now! We used preseed for the past 7 days. I was taking my EPO up until a day after my LH surge. I got the LH surge on CD 14, and BDed on CD 7,8,9,10,11,12, and CD 14,15,16,17, with 24hrs in between :sex:. I REALLY hope theres enough :spermy::spermy: in there. Since my surge was on CD14, I should have ovulated on CD15 or 16. I'm tempted to BD tonight again but I'm exhausted from a very busy day. Plus I don't want it to be a chore. We really enjoyed these past 10 days. It didn't even feel like we were TTC. Hoping this is our month!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You are my hero right now!:thumbup: That is a whole lotta :sex:!!!! That had to have done the trick! What day do you plan on testing? FX'ed!!! Get it girl! :happydance: Sounds like a great start for a :bfp: !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> I'm out ladies :(
> 
> Everyone else good luck!!
> :dust:
> :dust:
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry the :witch: got you! Here's some :dust: for next cycle. We'll be here if you wanna chat :flower: :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> This is our fur trio :) In this years costumes lolClick to expand...
> 
> I thought I was the only one crazy enough to have 3 dogs (and 2 cats, and a bearded dragon) lol! They're not getting costumes tho, they'd eat them :haha: Your fur babies look so cute!Click to expand...

Yeaaaa i am happy that we r on the same schedule :happydance: x


----------



## AidensMama

:hugs: Thanks DreamBaby. PMA ALL THE WAY!:thumbup: I hope we can figure out whats going on and take whatever steps necessary to get me to :bfp: soon.
I honestly feel like I at least have some good concrete information to approach the doc with, and am a combination of excited and nervous to finally get some testing done and hopefully get back meaningful results that can help me.


Hope today is finding everyone well. :dust:


----------



## BabyChaser09

Krissykat1006 said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i think me and DH did the best we could possibly do this cycle! It's all in mother nature's hands now! We used preseed for the past 7 days. I was taking my EPO up until a day after my LH surge. I got the LH surge on CD 14, and BDed on CD 7,8,9,10,11,12, and CD 14,15,16,17, with 24hrs in between :sex:. I REALLY hope theres enough :spermy::spermy: in there. Since my surge was on CD14, I should have ovulated on CD15 or 16. I'm tempted to BD tonight again but I'm exhausted from a very busy day. Plus I don't want it to be a chore. We really enjoyed these past 10 days. It didn't even feel like we were TTC. Hoping this is our month!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: GO GO :spermy:Click to expand...
> 
> lol Thanks Krissy!! Those :spermy::spermy: better find that damn egg. How r things going on ur end?Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty good, today was my birthday and we went to the Renaissance Faire and the huge Halloween store here. Has a delicious lunch and some yummy yummy cupcakes!
> 
> Now I am just exhausted lol!!Click to expand...

oooh very cool! sounds like an awesome way to spend your birthday. happy belated birthday! after i read about you having cupcakes i had THEEEE worst craving for them! to the point where i googled "baked by melissa" cupcake shops to search for locations.... lol


----------



## BabyChaser09

loulou82baby said:


> Whew I had a lot to catch up on from my 9 hrs at work! This is my first time trying the multi-quote, so please bear with me, and forgive me if
> I missed anything...
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> I am the only UK lady here lol. I am from Essex england. Cd 15 about to O today or tomorrow.
> 
> We are about on the same schedule! I definitely think I o'd last night about this time, as that's when the cramps and bloat started...love being a woman!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Hello.. Can you ad me to the list too :) I'm due for AF on the 20th but my Birthday is on the 16th.. I'm feelin Lucky so I'm going to test with a First Response on my Bday.. What an amazing present that will be..
> 
> Good Luck ladies... TWW here I come Ugg... lolClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome Hopin! That would be a great bday present! Our cycles are very close, but I prob won't be able to hold out til the 16th...:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> PnkPolkaDots said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lou! Ibs has got to suck :( Sometimes I think I have it but I'm a bit of a hypochondriac so who knows! What you said about Seattle made me smile. We have more drizzly days than I'd like but the always rainy stereotype is wrong ;) 70 and not a cloud in the sky today! If you ever visit Seattle July - September is the time to come :)Click to expand...
> 
> We got rain today...lol...oh the irony!
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Hopin! :flower:
> 
> DD80, I still tested with OPKs till yesterday just to make sure lol
> 
> Time for some TMI about CM, but I was slighty baffled...I had some thick thick white CM last night and today that I at first thought was Toliet Paper till I realized...oh that's not TP. Wasn't sure how to categorize that stuff...it was weird :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a such thing as TMI here? :haha: That sounds really good! I remember have loads of the stuff when I was prego! I had a ton of lotion cm today, pretty normal for 1dpo tho. Let's keep our FX'ed that's it's going to lead to your :bfp: Happy, Happy Birthday! Glad you had a great day!! :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Hopin! :flower:
> 
> DD80, I still tested with OPKs till yesterday just to make sure lol
> 
> Time for some TMI about CM, but I was slighty baffled...I had some thick thick white CM last night and today that I at first thought was Toliet Paper till I realized...oh that's not TP. Wasn't sure how to categorize that stuff...it was weird :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That is a really good sign KK! I've heard of this symptom even just a few dpo, and seen many threads where it's gone on to become a :bfp: !!! :happydance: FX'ed so tight for you right now! :dust:
> 
> Nice seeing all the new ladies so active in this thread. Glad to have you ladies :hi: More anti-aunt flo , witching-hating :witch: warriors! :rofl:
> 
> 
> DD80, I havent used OPK's at all yet, but am planning on it for SURE this cycle, and I'll probably keep testing after O since I just got a bunch of cheapies and kinda want to see what my lines look like for a whole cycle.
> 
> AFM, Today was a weird day. I realized that the dip definitely was indicative of AF, started bright red blood today. It may be go back and look at my cycles very closely. Originally I was thinking that I was having VERY irregular cycles, a mix of super long, and really short. I would see some that were like 15 days, others that were 40 or more. I also assumed that I had really weird mid-cycle bleeding which I always chalked up to O or random breakthrough bleeding. I compared charts on FF, Ovufriend, and the charts on my phone app (a super basic no-name app) and look over everything from the past year. As I was scrolling calendar-style through the cycles on my phone, it hit me. I decided to go through and mark the first or second day of my 'midcycle' spotting periods (sometimes a few days) as a "light flow", and I was amazed. It gave me a much more regular looking pattern. If those "spotting" episodes that happened pretty much every month really were periods than my cycle is sticking at a much more average 15-20 days. :dohh: It seems like I noticed spotting or bleeding on the scale EVERY month for the past year, but wasn't counting many periods as flow. It's discouraging to know that I have such a short cycle and that all my thinking has been wrong for so long, but charting honestly helped me look at things more closely and I think this might be some kind of answer. At least it's something to talk to the doc about. :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, CD1 for me again. Definitely using OPK's this cycle so i can see when I O based on more than just temps, no adjusting at ALL..just disregard if need be, going to temp vaginally instead and keep up with the b6.
> 
> 10 days now till Doctors Appt...we'll see what happens.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry the :witch: got you! But I love your attitude! I can't wait til you get some answers from the doc! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i think me and DH did the best we could possibly do this cycle! It's all in mother nature's hands now! We used preseed for the past 7 days. I was taking my EPO up until a day after my LH surge. I got the LH surge on CD 14, and BDed on CD 7,8,9,10,11,12, and CD 14,15,16,17, with 24hrs in between :sex:. I REALLY hope theres enough :spermy::spermy: in there. Since my surge was on CD14, I should have ovulated on CD15 or 16. I'm tempted to BD tonight again but I'm exhausted from a very busy day. Plus I don't want it to be a chore. We really enjoyed these past 10 days. It didn't even feel like we were TTC. Hoping this is our month!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You are my hero right now!:thumbup: That is a whole lotta :sex:!!!! That had to have done the trick! What day do you plan on testing? FX'ed!!! Get it girl! :happydance: Sounds like a great start for a :bfp: !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> I'm out ladies :(
> 
> Everyone else good luck!!
> :dust:
> :dust:
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry the :witch: got you! Here's some :dust: for next cycle. We'll be here if you wanna chat :flower: :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> This is our fur trio :) In this years costumes lolClick to expand...
> 
> I thought I was the only one crazy enough to have 3 dogs (and 2 cats, and a bearded dragon) lol! They're not getting costumes tho, they'd eat them :haha: Your fur babies look so cute!Click to expand...

hahaha! thanks! that IS a whole lotta :sex:ing. I'm trying to kill that witch this month, but she's a persistent son of a.....


----------



## Krissykat1006

Aidensmom-My DH does the University of Phoenix online too! He seems to like it, who knows I may wait till he is done with his degree and work on mine :)

Loulou- I totally think 3 pets is my limit, but we have talked about throwing something small like fish or a hamster in the mix lol!

Happy Monday ladies, have wonderful days! I am going back to sleep for a bit, but going to do a cheapie with SMU when I get back up...so I can start pulling my hair out, I need a good thinning....


----------



## Krissykat1006

BabyChaser09 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i think me and DH did the best we could possibly do this cycle! It's all in mother nature's hands now! We used preseed for the past 7 days. I was taking my EPO up until a day after my LH surge. I got the LH surge on CD 14, and BDed on CD 7,8,9,10,11,12, and CD 14,15,16,17, with 24hrs in between :sex:. I REALLY hope theres enough :spermy::spermy: in there. Since my surge was on CD14, I should have ovulated on CD15 or 16. I'm tempted to BD tonight again but I'm exhausted from a very busy day. Plus I don't want it to be a chore. We really enjoyed these past 10 days. It didn't even feel like we were TTC. Hoping this is our month!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: GO GO :spermy:Click to expand...
> 
> lol Thanks Krissy!! Those :spermy::spermy: better find that damn egg. How r things going on ur end?Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty good, today was my birthday and we went to the Renaissance Faire and the huge Halloween store here. Has a delicious lunch and some yummy yummy cupcakes!
> 
> Now I am just exhausted lol!!Click to expand...
> 
> oooh very cool! sounds like an awesome way to spend your birthday. happy belated birthday! after i read about you having cupcakes i had THEEEE worst craving for them! to the point where i googled "baked by melissa" cupcake shops to search for locations.... lolClick to expand...

I'm sorry!!! But I know how those MUST HAVE right now cravings can be. I get like that about donuts when I am watching what I eat...then when cheat day comes I'm like...meh...


----------



## BabyChaser09

yeah i dont think there's a such thing as TMI here, Krissykat! lol!


----------



## BabyChaser09

Krissykat1006 said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i think me and DH did the best we could possibly do this cycle! It's all in mother nature's hands now! We used preseed for the past 7 days. I was taking my EPO up until a day after my LH surge. I got the LH surge on CD 14, and BDed on CD 7,8,9,10,11,12, and CD 14,15,16,17, with 24hrs in between :sex:. I REALLY hope theres enough :spermy::spermy: in there. Since my surge was on CD14, I should have ovulated on CD15 or 16. I'm tempted to BD tonight again but I'm exhausted from a very busy day. Plus I don't want it to be a chore. We really enjoyed these past 10 days. It didn't even feel like we were TTC. Hoping this is our month!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: GO GO :spermy:Click to expand...
> 
> lol Thanks Krissy!! Those :spermy::spermy: better find that damn egg. How r things going on ur end?Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty good, today was my birthday and we went to the Renaissance Faire and the huge Halloween store here. Has a delicious lunch and some yummy yummy cupcakes!
> 
> Now I am just exhausted lol!!Click to expand...
> 
> oooh very cool! sounds like an awesome way to spend your birthday. happy belated birthday! after i read about you having cupcakes i had THEEEE worst craving for them! to the point where i googled "baked by melissa" cupcake shops to search for locations.... lolClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry!!! But I know how those MUST HAVE right now cravings can be. I get like that about donuts when I am watching what I eat...then when cheat day comes I'm like...meh...Click to expand...

haha! yes! and it's an AT THE MOMENT craving, because if i had it now i'd be like "yeah, these are good". but if i had it last night i'd probably dance around and twinkle my toes while eating.


----------



## Pickletilly

> if i had it last night i'd probably dance around and twinkle my toes while eating.

 :haha:

Yep I am definitely out. With a bang. A Big Bang. I was only spotting before bed last night so continued with my panty liner. Wasn't cramping or anything so thought nothing of it when I shuffled to the loo at 5am like a zombie, tinkle tinkle HOLY mother of all things mighty red!! :shock: I had to bin my underwear. There was no hope for them. The water was a shocking red. To sum it up.. Bloodbath. Nasty witch!

But I didn't feel as sad as I thought I would, and I think that's due to reading this thread! You girls are so positive and chirpy, just fun to read. So, I look forward to getting ready to test for ovulation as that is still in October so I will join in again near the end! Maybe I will be lucky this time :happydance:

Can't wait to see some BFP's my lovelies! You all deserve it :) 
I will be lurking to see some results, and if there are negatives I will continue your journey with you! 

Sparkly sticky glittery bambino dust to you all xx
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

Baby-persistent son...of a biscuit...is one of my favorite sayings:) and it always makes me smile when I say it of think it lol

Krissy-we also have one lonely fish...all of it's fish friends went to fishy heaven, and he's still holding on 2 mos later :) The cats just do their own thing, come cuddle once the dogs are sleeping lol. Our dogs are big tho, smallest being 65 lbs!
Testing already?! Sounds like me...lol...we are true gluttons :haha:

Pickle-I hope you stick around, whether testing in Oct or not :) PMA is totally contagious and I am so thankful I found this thread with all of these wonderful, supportive ladies! A big thank you goes out for that (I think it was Dream)! We can all lose sanity AND laugh together! :)

Dream-It is really nice to have someone to share cycles with, it makes for a really good support system! But tbh, I wouldn't care if we were all different, because I feel that we would all get the same support. I think I may try and make a list of when everyone is testing so we can all see it in one place, I'm excited for some bfp's!!!! I believe you started this thread, so a huge thank you to you! :) :)

Aidens-That's awesome you have the discipline to do online classes! I can imagine that sometimes that makes it really hard to concentrate! I seem to have adult ADD and it just keeps getting worse the older I get lol. Kudos to you!!

Have a great Monday to all the ladies!


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly - :( :hugs: I'm so sorry that it wasn't your month. Stick around with us!

AM - Sounds like a great program! What do you want to do if you don't do a Masters? I have a student loan mortgage (so it seems) that will be paid off shortly before I'm 54 or something ridiciulous...lol, so I encourage less schooling. ;)

KK - I love the costumes! You need to find the stay puft picture! That might be the best idea for a costume I've ever heard. Did I see that you are testing later today? What day is this? I'm so excited for you!!! I love testing day!

My allergies are goin' crazy over here! UGH! I usually take a med, but have been off for awhile while TTC. Done with blowing my nose...just done! Ate the last piece of breaskfast casserole and then had to eat my pumpkin bars. So good...OMG. I love fall (hate the allergies) but LOVE fall!


----------



## BabyChaser09

Yeah Pickletilly stick around!! This is our 2nd cycle in this thread and i say we keep it going until we get those BFPs!!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

PIckle-that's exactly why even if I am not in the TWW I hang around here...it keeps me motivated! I'm sorry but when people start getting BFP's and leaving...that's when I'm gonna be sad and its not cause they get the BFP's it will just be cause I won't have them around here anymore LOL!

DD80- Allergies are all haywire here too, I've been stuffy the last few days but I started getting tickle throat last night...I get sinus infections pretty easy. And its always during the best temp times...which makes me miserable  And tep starting testing today, I am ONLY dpo 6....I'm a sucker for punishment. I just got done testing...that little lovely is stark white but I'm not disappointed, I know what I'm getting myself into


----------



## DD80

KK - :thumbup: you are doing the right thing! I would test too. Since I don't know when I ovulated, I don't know what DPO I am and I'll probably test like Saturday cause I'm crazy too! ;) Hope you feel better soon! Allergies suck. I'm dyin' over heeeeeaaa! And they are makin' me tired! Sleeeepppppyyyy....


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awwwwwwwwww thank you loulou82baby :hugs::hugs::cry:u've just made me teary eyed lol. Thank you also for joining us. I am so grateful for each and every one of u amazing ladies. U have all made ttc fun,happy and way less tedious. I promise to stick around on this thread until we all get our BFPs no matter my outcome and I hope all u ladies will too. xxxxx


----------



## DD80

Dreambaby69 said:


> Awwwwwwwwww thank you loulou82baby :hugs::hugs::cry:u've just made me teary eyed lol. Thank you also for joining us. I am so grateful for each and every one of u amazing ladies. U have all made ttc fun,happy and way less tedious. I promise to stick around on this thread until we all get our BFPs no matter my outcome and I hope all u ladies will too. xxxxx

Yeah, I think some people get their BFPs and run because they haven't made connections on the other threads. I don't say this often, but I feel like this thread is different and we've made connections. I hope to see all of you succeed and maybe some of us get to be "bump buddies." I feel so lame saying that, but I'd love to share the experience with you guys. I'm scared as heck of all of it!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Well I won't bump and run when the time comes...I want to see everyone get their BFP's! Eventually we can all rub our bellies on the monitor and let the kids play LOL!


----------



## MizzyRoze

Hi Ladies :) Been TTC for a year and 8 months now so i could use all the luck and prayers i can get. Good luck to all of you as well. Hopefully October is the month for us! Trying to stay positive but can't help feeling a little down that it has been this long already. Today i am 3 DPO so wish me luck! Baby dust to all!


----------



## Krissykat1006

MizzyRoze said:


> Hi Ladies :) Been TTC for a year and 8 months now so i could use all the luck and prayers i can get. Good luck to all of you as well. Hopefully October is the month for us! Trying to stay positive but can't help feeling a little down that it has been this long already. Today i am 3 DPO so wish me luck! Baby dust to all!

Welcome Mizzy :flower: Never loose hope! I am tossing tons of dust to you!


----------



## Dreambaby69

MizzyRoze said:


> Hi Ladies :) Been TTC for a year and 8 months now so i could use all the luck and prayers i can get. Good luck to all of you as well. Hopefully October is the month for us! Trying to stay positive but can't help feeling a little down that it has been this long already. Today i am 3 DPO so wish me luck! Baby dust to all!

:hugs::hugs:welcome MizzyRoze. Try not to worry. Lots and lots of sticky baby dust coming ur way xx


----------



## DD80

MizzyRoze said:


> Hi Ladies :) Been TTC for a year and 8 months now so i could use all the luck and prayers i can get. Good luck to all of you as well. Hopefully October is the month for us! Trying to stay positive but can't help feeling a little down that it has been this long already. Today i am 3 DPO so wish me luck! Baby dust to all!

Welcome Mizzy! This is the lucky thread so come on in! We all need to stay positive for sanity's sake. :hugs:


----------



## MizzyRoze

Thank you so much for the warm welcome :) I have never done the online forum thing but i was reading the thread and seen so many women who are going through the same thing. Having the support and being the support for others is always a good thing. And i agree with the other ladies, I'm not staying til i just get my own BFP, but I intend to stay til i see all of you ladies with your own BFP :) Really hoping this is the month for us .. We both have children from previous relationships .. 5 years ago .. but no luck with having a little bundle of our own .. Trying to keep my head up! <3


----------



## Foreign Chick

hiya ladies I'm back on the TWW row ... a lot has happened since I last checked on here, was not able to read all of it, 
but glad to see some familiar nicks :D 

Wishing everyone THE BEST OF LUCK!!! 
especially those who waited the longest!!!!:flow:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Foreign Chick said:


> hiya ladies I'm back on the TWW row ... a lot has happened since I last checked on here, was not able to read all of it,
> but glad to see some familiar nicks :D
> 
> Wishing everyone THE BEST OF LUCK!!!
> especially those who waited the longest!!!!:flow:

Welcome back foreign! :flower:


----------



## DD80

Foreign Chick said:


> hiya ladies I'm back on the TWW row ... a lot has happened since I last checked on here, was not able to read all of it,
> but glad to see some familiar nicks :D
> 
> Wishing everyone THE BEST OF LUCK!!!
> especially those who waited the longest!!!!:flow:

Welcome!:flower: Good luck!!


----------



## loulou82baby

Hello Mizzy, welcome! This thread is full of warm welcomes and PMA (positive mental attitude):) these ladies have made me so welcome here and this was also my first time on an online forum! We all need a support system and we've got it here! Along with lots of baby dust, and crossed fingers, and ever a virtual shoulder if you need it! :) I can't wait to see some bfp's in here!!!! I'll prob also start testing sat...addiction is tough! :haha:

Hello Foreign! Glad you came back! Gl and FX'ed :)

I love this thread! Everytime I check back there is always something to make me laugh, feel sorry or happy emotional, and very very proud to be part of this thread! You ladies are the absolute best! Thank you so much! :flower:


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwww thank you loulou82baby :hugs::hugs::cry:u've just made me teary eyed lol. Thank you also for joining us. I am so grateful for each and every one of u amazing ladies. U have all made ttc fun,happy and way less tedious. I promise to stick around on this thread until we all get our BFPs no matter my outcome and I hope all u ladies will too. xxxxx
> 
> Yeah, I think some people get their BFPs and run because they haven't made connections on the other threads. I don't say this often, but I feel like this thread is different and we've made connections. I hope to see all of you succeed and maybe some of us get to be "bump buddies." I feel so lame saying that, but I'd love to share the experience with you guys. I'm scared as heck of all of it!Click to expand...

I'm not going anywhere ladies! I'm nice and comfy right where I am :hugs: and I want to be there when each and everyone here gets their bfp! Everyone here is amazing! :flower:


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> Well I won't bump and run when the time comes...I want to see everyone get their BFP's! Eventually we can all rub our bellies on the monitor and let the kids play LOL!

You are friggin hilarious! :haha: I love it!!!


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> KK - :thumbup: you are doing the right thing! I would test too. Since I don't know when I ovulated, I don't know what DPO I am and I'll probably test like Saturday cause I'm crazy too! ;) Hope you feel better soon! Allergies suck. I'm dyin' over heeeeeaaa! And they are makin' me tired! Sleeeepppppyyyy....

I think I'm gonna test Sat too! I can't help it...I have been told I'm a little nutty a time or two lol ;) allergies here are terrible too, woke up with a sore throat, stuffy nose (that started to run away later;)),and a killer headache that I went to bed with. Despite this I am in a fabulous mood for a really dreary Monday:) thanks to this great support system! !! :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

KK-testing again tomorrow?! :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Foreign Chick said:


> hiya ladies I'm back on the TWW row ... a lot has happened since I last checked on here, was not able to read all of it,
> but glad to see some familiar nicks :D
> 
> Wishing everyone THE BEST OF LUCK!!!
> especially those who waited the longest!!!!:flow:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Yeaaaaaa foreign chick. welcome back. U crossed my mind yesterday :happydance::happydance::happydance:.


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> KK - :thumbup: you are doing the right thing! I would test too. Since I don't know when I ovulated, I don't know what DPO I am and I'll probably test like Saturday cause I'm crazy too! ;) Hope you feel better soon! Allergies suck. I'm dyin' over heeeeeaaa! And they are makin' me tired! Sleeeepppppyyyy....
> 
> I think I'm gonna test Sat too! I can't help it...I have been told I'm a little nutty a time or two lol ;) allergies here are terrible too, woke up with a sore throat, stuffy nose (that started to run away later;)),and a killer headache that I went to bed with. Despite this I am in a fabulous mood for a really dreary Monday:) thanks to this great support system! !! :hugs:Click to expand...

We can be nutty together! :)

It's terrible, isn't it? I LOVE fall, but I hate the allergies. It is a weird day out here...there is like no wind and it's cloudy/sunny. It always looks a little creepy to me when nothing is moving outside - like it's fake or something. Yet, I wish I was outside...or sleeping...lol...one of the two....probably more sleeping. ;)


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hiya Dreambaby! Thanx hun xoxox


----------



## DD80

Ok, so today I've been having moments of kind of nausea, kind of just not wanting to eat, then wanting to eat, then not liking what I'm eating... Anyway, I had the thought that if morning sickness is going to start this early, I'm screwed - absolutely screwed. LOL it's obviously not because it would be ridiculous since the earliest I ovulated was Friday, but I have to laugh. Now that I know what "morning" sickness is like, I find myself terrified at the possibility. I admire the women that are like, "my symptoms are awesome - I don't mind one bit!" I totally mind - I hated every single second of it...the thought of being sick for at least 6 weeks, if not more, makes me want to cry...and then laugh...then cry...then drink a glass of wine.


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> KK-testing again tomorrow?! :)

Yes Ma'am! I got a bulk order of cheapies, so I figure its not gonna break me to tinkletest every morning :) I normally take a pic go straight to photoshop and invert it since I think it pics up lines better. I feel like a mad scientist doing it...guess I need to perfect my crazy laugh. :winkwink:


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Ok, so today I've been having moments of kind of nausea, kind of just not wanting to eat, then wanting to eat, then not liking what I'm eating... Anyway, I had the thought that if morning sickness is going to start this early, I'm screwed - absolutely screwed. LOL it's obviously not because it would be ridiculous since the earliest I ovulated was Friday, but I have to laugh. Now that I know what "morning" sickness is like, I find myself terrified at the possibility. I admire the women that are like, "my symptoms are awesome - I don't mind one bit!" I totally mind - I hated every single second of it...the thought of being sick for at least 6 weeks, if not more, makes me want to cry...and then laugh...then cry...then drink a glass of wine.

Yeah I'm terrified that since my first PG was pretty much a breeze, that the next one is going to be awful. I never had bad Morning Sickness, never had heartburn, I only put on 30lbs but carried it all in my belly....I'm going to turn into some kinda horror film creature for the next one.:dohh:

I've been having the same food issues today that you are having though. Its rough.


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so today I've been having moments of kind of nausea, kind of just not wanting to eat, then wanting to eat, then not liking what I'm eating... Anyway, I had the thought that if morning sickness is going to start this early, I'm screwed - absolutely screwed. LOL it's obviously not because it would be ridiculous since the earliest I ovulated was Friday, but I have to laugh. Now that I know what "morning" sickness is like, I find myself terrified at the possibility. I admire the women that are like, "my symptoms are awesome - I don't mind one bit!" I totally mind - I hated every single second of it...the thought of being sick for at least 6 weeks, if not more, makes me want to cry...and then laugh...then cry...then drink a glass of wine.
> 
> Yeah I'm terrified that since my first PG was pretty much a breeze, that the next one is going to be awful. I never had bad Morning Sickness, never had heartburn, I only put on 30lbs but carried it all in my belly....I'm going to turn into some kinda horror film creature for the next one.:dohh:
> 
> I've been having the same food issues today that you are having though. Its rough.Click to expand...

I'm totally jelly that you didn't have MS! You will have another perfect pregnancy...I haven't read too many women having pregnancies that were that different.

So sorry you are having tummy issues too. It sucks, don't it? It's like anxious stomach or something. I'm totally turned off from food and like 15 minutes later I'm starving. LOL

***Note: I say "jelly" instead of jealous because I heard my friend say that once and I laughed and laughed...it makes me smile everytime I hear it. I'm also a sarcastic twit, so I really can't help myself.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> KK-testing again tomorrow?! :)
> 
> Yes Ma'am! I got a bulk order of cheapies, so I figure its not gonna break me to tinkletest every morning :) I normally take a pic go straight to photoshop and invert it since I think it pics up lines better. I feel like a mad scientist doing it...guess I need to perfect my crazy laugh. :winkwink:Click to expand...

post ur pics here so that we can squint with u lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so today I've been having moments of kind of nausea, kind of just not wanting to eat, then wanting to eat, then not liking what I'm eating... Anyway, I had the thought that if morning sickness is going to start this early, I'm screwed - absolutely screwed. LOL it's obviously not because it would be ridiculous since the earliest I ovulated was Friday, but I have to laugh. Now that I know what "morning" sickness is like, I find myself terrified at the possibility. I admire the women that are like, "my symptoms are awesome - I don't mind one bit!" I totally mind - I hated every single second of it...the thought of being sick for at least 6 weeks, if not more, makes me want to cry...and then laugh...then cry...then drink a glass of wine.
> 
> Yeah I'm terrified that since my first PG was pretty much a breeze, that the next one is going to be awful. I never had bad Morning Sickness, never had heartburn, I only put on 30lbs but carried it all in my belly....I'm going to turn into some kinda horror film creature for the next one.:dohh:
> 
> I've been having the same food issues today that you are having though. Its rough.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm totally jelly that you didn't have MS! You will have another perfect pregnancy...I haven't read too many women having pregnancies that were that different.
> 
> So sorry you are having tummy issues too. It sucks, don't it? It's like anxious stomach or something. I'm totally turned off from food and like 15 minutes later I'm starving. LOL
> 
> ***Note: I say "jelly" instead of jealous because I heard my friend say that once and I laughed and laughed...it makes me smile everytime I hear it. I'm also a sarcastic twit, so I really can't help myself.Click to expand...

It's ok, I'm a sarcastic twit too :winkwink:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> KK-testing again tomorrow?! :)
> 
> Yes Ma'am! I got a bulk order of cheapies, so I figure its not gonna break me to tinkletest every morning :) I normally take a pic go straight to photoshop and invert it since I think it pics up lines better. I feel like a mad scientist doing it...guess I need to perfect my crazy laugh. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> post ur pics here so that we can squint with u lolClick to expand...

HAHA I will start sharing them tomorrow :)


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> KK-testing again tomorrow?! :)
> 
> Yes Ma'am! I got a bulk order of cheapies, so I figure its not gonna break me to tinkletest every morning :) I normally take a pic go straight to photoshop and invert it since I think it pics up lines better. I feel like a mad scientist doing it...guess I need to perfect my crazy laugh. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> post ur pics here so that we can squint with u lolClick to expand...
> 
> HAHA I will start sharing them tomorrow :)Click to expand...

Yes, please do! I wanna see!!! How do you upload pics on here? I can't figure it out and I don't want to open a photobucket account. is that the only way?


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> KK-testing again tomorrow?! :)
> 
> Yes Ma'am! I got a bulk order of cheapies, so I figure its not gonna break me to tinkletest every morning :) I normally take a pic go straight to photoshop and invert it since I think it pics up lines better. I feel like a mad scientist doing it...guess I need to perfect my crazy laugh. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> post ur pics here so that we can squint with u lolClick to expand...
> 
> HAHA I will start sharing them tomorrow :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please do! I wanna see!!! How do you upload pics on here? I can't figure it out and I don't want to open a photobucket account. is that the only way?Click to expand...

There is a paper clip above the chat box that I use to upload directly from my PC :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

And if you can't see it choose to "go advance"


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> Ok, so today I've been having moments of kind of nausea, kind of just not wanting to eat, then wanting to eat, then not liking what I'm eating... Anyway, I had the thought that if morning sickness is going to start this early, I'm screwed - absolutely screwed. LOL it's obviously not because it would be ridiculous since the earliest I ovulated was Friday, but I have to laugh. Now that I know what "morning" sickness is like, I find myself terrified at the possibility. I admire the women that are like, "my symptoms are awesome - I don't mind one bit!" I totally mind - I hated every single second of it...the thought of being sick for at least 6 weeks, if not more, makes me want to cry...and then laugh...then cry...then drink a glass of wine.

I say skip the wine and go strait to the tequila! Lol...jk of course! I'm sorry you aren't feeling well, and it may be the wanting so bad that's giving you symptoms or the damn allergies! I never had morning sickness, but did have nasty heatburn with my ds that would wake me up in the middle of the night and run strait to the toilet. It actually made me drink milk and I have a total dislike/can't stomach milk. I wouldn't wish those kind of symptoms on anyone! I know that every pregnancy can be totally different tho...mine definitely were, so we will keep our FX'ed!

Hmmm...I miss the warm summer sun! Outside is rainy, cold, and very windy! Went grocery shopping and froze...I want summer back! Lol:)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Booooo Hisss No Summer!!!! LOL!


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> KK-testing again tomorrow?! :)
> 
> Yes Ma'am! I got a bulk order of cheapies, so I figure its not gonna break me to tinkletest every morning :) I normally take a pic go straight to photoshop and invert it since I think it pics up lines better. I feel like a mad scientist doing it...guess I need to perfect my crazy laugh. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I think it goes mmwaahaha...:haha:
I do agree about the inverting, it makes it quite obvious when there's something there! :dust:

I get dollar store ones, they're cheap so I can pee on as many as I want and not feel guilty lol. My walmart doesn't seem to carry the .88 ones, they used to, then they were always out, now they don't even have a spot for them...go figure now that I want them lol!


----------



## loulou82baby

krissykat1006 said:


> dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> kk-testing again tomorrow?! :)
> 
> yes ma'am! I got a bulk order of cheapies, so i figure its not gonna break me to tinkletest every morning :) i normally take a pic go straight to photoshop and invert it since i think it pics up lines better. I feel like a mad scientist doing it...guess i need to perfect my crazy laugh. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> post ur pics here so that we can squint with u lolClick to expand...
> 
> haha i will start sharing them tomorrow :)Click to expand...

yay!!! :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> Booooo Hisss No Summer!!!! LOL!

I love summer!! Love, love, love sun, heat, gardening, and playing outside with the kids and dogs:)
Fall is beautiful, but too cold! I'd take 80 all the time ;)


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so today I've been having moments of kind of nausea, kind of just not wanting to eat, then wanting to eat, then not liking what I'm eating... Anyway, I had the thought that if morning sickness is going to start this early, I'm screwed - absolutely screwed. LOL it's obviously not because it would be ridiculous since the earliest I ovulated was Friday, but I have to laugh. Now that I know what "morning" sickness is like, I find myself terrified at the possibility. I admire the women that are like, "my symptoms are awesome - I don't mind one bit!" I totally mind - I hated every single second of it...the thought of being sick for at least 6 weeks, if not more, makes me want to cry...and then laugh...then cry...then drink a glass of wine.
> 
> I say skip the wine and go strait to the tequila! Lol...jk of course! I'm sorry you aren't feeling well, and it may be the wanting so bad that's giving you symptoms or the damn allergies! I never had morning sickness, but did have nasty heatburn with my ds that would wake me up in the middle of the night and run strait to the toilet. It actually made me drink milk and I have a total dislike/can't stomach milk. I wouldn't wish those kind of symptoms on anyone! I know that every pregnancy can be totally different tho...mine definitely were, so we will keep our FX'ed!
> 
> Hmmm...I miss the warm summer sun! Outside is rainy, cold, and very windy! Went grocery shopping and froze...I want summer back! Lol:)Click to expand...

I may need some tequila! lol I try so hard not to get caught up in the TWW symptoms or anything. I'm crazy and I totally take note of weird things, but I don't want to be too annoying. ;)

If you miss summer, just come here.:winkwink: It's still in the 90's during the day and 65-75 in the morning...Fall to me, but summer to everyone else I'm sure. :) 80's in the summer?!?!? LOLOL

KK - I see the paperclip! OMG I'm so blind! :wacko: :dohh: Thank you.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

I'm with you ladies on summer! I miss having summer break  I do love the fall though, especially cool, crisp days so I can wear my boots! :happydance:

I hope everyone has had a great day, I just wanted to share a story from my day that I hope will make everyone smile:

I'm a kindergarten teacher and when I went to get my kids this morning, a para handed my some makeup and said, "We had a little problem this morning... I'll let you handle it." I looked and saw three little girls with FULL faces of makeup! Lipstick, eyeshadow, bright blush, the works! Of course with their motor skills, they looked like little drag queens! I had to be firm with them and tell them that makeup doesn't belong at school and it's inappropriate to wear it here unless you're an adult (bit of a double standard but I told them that when you're a kid makeup is something fun you do at home). It took all my strength to not start laughing: if only you could've seen their faces! I sent them to the nurse to get cleaned up, and I heard that the office staff had quite the laugh about it later. In hindsight I wish I'd have taken a picture and made copies for their parents. What a fun memory to look back on when they're getting ready for senior prom. :haha:


----------



## BabyChaser09

DD80 said:


> Ok, so today I've been having moments of kind of nausea, kind of just not wanting to eat, then wanting to eat, then not liking what I'm eating... Anyway, I had the thought that if morning sickness is going to start this early, I'm screwed - absolutely screwed. LOL it's obviously not because it would be ridiculous since the earliest I ovulated was Friday, but I have to laugh. Now that I know what "morning" sickness is like, I find myself terrified at the possibility. I admire the women that are like, "my symptoms are awesome - I don't mind one bit!" I totally mind - I hated every single second of it...the thought of being sick for at least 6 weeks, if not more, makes me want to cry...and then laugh...then cry...then drink a glass of wine.

my cousin is pregnant right now and lost 6 lbs in the last month because she can't keep all of her food down. this is her 3rd pregnancy, and each time, she goes through the sickness for the entire first trimester, but with her first born was sick well into the second trimester. I don't look forward to that feeling of nausea. when you were pregnant did you "just know it"?


----------



## DD80

BabyChaser09 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so today I've been having moments of kind of nausea, kind of just not wanting to eat, then wanting to eat, then not liking what I'm eating... Anyway, I had the thought that if morning sickness is going to start this early, I'm screwed - absolutely screwed. LOL it's obviously not because it would be ridiculous since the earliest I ovulated was Friday, but I have to laugh. Now that I know what "morning" sickness is like, I find myself terrified at the possibility. I admire the women that are like, "my symptoms are awesome - I don't mind one bit!" I totally mind - I hated every single second of it...the thought of being sick for at least 6 weeks, if not more, makes me want to cry...and then laugh...then cry...then drink a glass of wine.
> 
> my cousin is pregnant right now and lost 6 lbs in the last month because she can't keep all of her food down. this is her 3rd pregnancy, and each time, she goes through the sickness for the entire first trimester, but with her first born was sick well into the second trimester. I don't look forward to that feeling of nausea. when you were pregnant did you "just know it"?Click to expand...

I did just know it - Coffee (which I adore and look forward to every morning - seriously, I go to sleep thinking, "YES! I get to have coffee tomorrow") sounded just eh all of a sudden - like 3-5 dpo. I thought that was weird. I ended up taking a test a few days before AF was suspected just to "rule it out" but it was positive. Cray cray. That + test came 3 weeks after our "ok, I guess we could start NTNP" talk. Yeeah. We were shocked.

I'm sorry your sister is having a rough time. It sucks. No ifs, ands, or buts about it. :(

Ms. Dots - that is a great story! Oh, I wish you would have gotten a few pics. That's fantastic. :)


----------



## DD80

Anyone else sick to death of highlighter yellow pee all the time? Even if I forget a vitamin for one day, it's still bright yellow! :wacko: lol

So I had to unbutton my pants by the end of the day. Last week, these pants fit fine...Yes, I have gained weight, I admit it, but this was quick. I'm trying not to symptom spot, but this happened last time too. In a week or so, it should go down... KK - can I borrow that stay puft costume? I feel like that right now...I'm quite rotund and my hips have been stiff, so I'm sort of walking stiff legged like he did too. I need a sailor's cap and a hankie around my neck!

How old is everyone? I'm 33 and trying for my first. :) I've got "old eggs" - that's what my gyno told me. Anyone else with "maturer" eggs?


----------



## Krissykat1006

PnkPolkaDots said:


> I'm with you ladies on summer! I miss having summer break  I do love the fall though, especially cool, crisp days so I can wear my boots! :happydance:
> 
> I hope everyone has had a great day, I just wanted to share a story from my day that I hope will make everyone smile:
> 
> I'm a kindergarten teacher and when I went to get my kids this morning, a para handed my some makeup and said, "We had a little problem this morning... I'll let you handle it." I looked and saw three little girls with FULL faces of makeup! Lipstick, eyeshadow, bright blush, the works! Of course with their motor skills, they looked like little drag queens! I had to be firm with them and tell them that makeup doesn't belong at school and it's inappropriate to wear it here unless you're an adult (bit of a double standard but I told them that when you're a kid makeup is something fun you do at home). It took all my strength to not start laughing: if only you could've seen their faces! I sent them to the nurse to get cleaned up, and I heard that the office staff had quite the laugh about it later. In hindsight I wish I'd have taken a picture and made copies for their parents. What a fun memory to look back on when they're getting ready for senior prom. :haha:

Awwww, I bet that was so cute!


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Anyone else sick to death of highlighter yellow pee all the time? Even if I forget a vitamin for one day, it's still bright yellow! :wacko: lol
> 
> So I had to unbutton my pants by the end of the day. Last week, these pants fit fine...Yes, I have gained weight, I admit it, but this was quick. I'm trying not to symptom spot, but this happened last time too. In a week or so, it should go down... KK - can I borrow that stay puft costume? I feel like that right now...I'm quite rotund and my hips have been stiff, so I'm sort of walking stiff legged like he did too. I need a sailor's cap and a hankie around my neck!
> 
> How old is everyone? I'm 33 and trying for my first. :) I've got "old eggs" - that's what my gyno told me. Anyone else with "maturer" eggs?

Highlighter yellow pee.....god yes LOL!! My prenatals do that to me as well...it takes a bit to get use to.

I just turned 34, so you aren't the only one with old eggs :bodyb: I'm hoping they are strong like bull though!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

BabyChaser09 said:


> my cousin is pregnant right now and lost 6 lbs in the last month because she can't keep all of her food down. this is her 3rd pregnancy, and each time, she goes through the sickness for the entire first trimester, but with her first born was sick well into the second trimester. I don't look forward to that feeling of nausea.

Oh lord this scares me! I have a sensitive stomach and am prone to throwing up. In high school, when I got my period if I didn't take a painkiller within an hour or so I'd be laying on the floor in severe pain and throwing up. Don't miss those days! Anyways, I'm pretty sure that I'll be one of those very few women who has severe morning during her entire pregnancy. I've already been looking into those anti-nausea bracelets. 


DD - I'm 26 and trying for my first! Also, I'm glad you liked my story :haha:


----------



## Krissykat1006

PnkPolkaDots said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> my cousin is pregnant right now and lost 6 lbs in the last month because she can't keep all of her food down. this is her 3rd pregnancy, and each time, she goes through the sickness for the entire first trimester, but with her first born was sick well into the second trimester. I don't look forward to that feeling of nausea.
> 
> Oh lord this scares me! I have a sensitive stomach and am prone to throwing up. In high school, when I got my period if I didn't take a painkiller within an hour or so I'd be laying on the floor in severe pain and throwing up. Don't miss those days! Anyways, I'm pretty sure that I'll be one of those very few women who has severe morning during her entire pregnancy. I've already been looking into those anti-nausea bracelets.
> 
> 
> DD - I'm 26 and trying for my first! Also, I'm glad you liked my story :haha:Click to expand...

Anti nausea bracelet? I'm intrigued!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Krissykat1006 said:


> Anti nausea bracelet? I'm intrigued!

It supposedly works due to acupressure. There's lots of places that sell them, but here's an example: https://www.naturalbabyhome.com/590501.html?AdID=6840cm00cm0590501

I get motion sickness too so I've thought of trying it for that too. If it really does help relieve morning sickness I'm going to be one happy girl! :happydance:


----------



## Krissykat1006

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Anti nausea bracelet? I'm intrigued!
> 
> It supposedly works due to acupressure. There's lots of places that sell them, but here's an example: https://www.naturalbabyhome.com/590501.html?AdID=6840cm00cm0590501
> 
> I get motion sickness too so I've thought of trying it for that too. If it really does help relieve morning sickness I'm going to be one happy girl! :happydance:Click to expand...

I may have to look into this too....I get bad motion sickness as well, so I wouldn't be out any money if it takes some time to get PG.


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> PnkPolkaDots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> my cousin is pregnant right now and lost 6 lbs in the last month because she can't keep all of her food down. this is her 3rd pregnancy, and each time, she goes through the sickness for the entire first trimester, but with her first born was sick well into the second trimester. I don't look forward to that feeling of nausea.
> 
> Oh lord this scares me! I have a sensitive stomach and am prone to throwing up. In high school, when I got my period if I didn't take a painkiller within an hour or so I'd be laying on the floor in severe pain and throwing up. Don't miss those days! Anyways, I'm pretty sure that I'll be one of those very few women who has severe morning during her entire pregnancy. I've already been looking into those anti-nausea bracelets.
> 
> 
> DD - I'm 26 and trying for my first! Also, I'm glad you liked my story :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Anti nausea bracelet? I'm intrigued!Click to expand...

They are the Sea Bands - I got a pair at Baby's-R-Us. I think they help, but you have to keep them rather tight (at least I did) and they can be annoying. I wore them for like 4 weeks straight...lol. They help take the edge off for sure, but I still felt awful. They were my safety blanket though. They made me feel better just by having them with me. lol

Babychaser - I don't want to scare you...but, I wish people were more honest with me about pregnancy. I am totally NOT a puker. I'll do anything not to puke. I thought I wouldn't get MS for this reason (and that I don't get motion sick, I did the HCG diet and was STARVING while everyone else was sick). I did puke the first day of MS, but after that, I learned to manage it. However, I can tell you, I felt like I had the stomach flu every minute of every day and I had to eat small amounts all day long even though I didn't want to. Grapes and gluten free bunny crackers were my new best friend. Nothing ever sounded good to eat and by 5 pm everyday, I was so p*ssed! that I had to keep eating but I wasn't hungry. It could happen...I'm not saying it will...just saying it could. Be prepared with lemon drops, ginger gum, sea bands - whatever works! I kept grapes and water on me at all times!

Ms. Dots - LOVED the story! I wish I did more than sit at a desk all day sometimes! So we are TTC our firsts! :flower:


----------



## loulou82baby

I'm 31, but I like to call it 29 for the third time :winkwink:

Pink-love the story! :haha: my dd does this when friends/family come over or when she goes with them, it's hilarious!


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else sick to death of highlighter yellow pee all the time? Even if I forget a vitamin for one day, it's still bright yellow! :wacko: lol
> 
> So I had to unbutton my pants by the end of the day. Last week, these pants fit fine...Yes, I have gained weight, I admit it, but this was quick. I'm trying not to symptom spot, but this happened last time too. In a week or so, it should go down... KK - can I borrow that stay puft costume? I feel like that right now...I'm quite rotund and my hips have been stiff, so I'm sort of walking stiff legged like he did too. I need a sailor's cap and a hankie around my neck!
> 
> How old is everyone? I'm 33 and trying for my first. :) I've got "old eggs" - that's what my gyno told me. Anyone else with "maturer" eggs?
> 
> Highlighter yellow pee.....god yes LOL!! My prenatals do that to me as well...it takes a bit to get use to.
> 
> I just turned 34, so you aren't the only one with old eggs :bodyb: I'm hoping they are strong like bull though!Click to expand...

I almost peed when I read this combo! :haha: 
For real tho, your prenatals make your pee neon yellow? Mine don't, I'd probably have a panic attack if that had happened lol lol lol


----------



## loulou82baby

loulou82baby said:


> I'm 31, but I like to call it 29 for the third time :winkwink:
> 
> Pink-love the story! :haha: my dd does this when friends/family come over or when she goes with them, it's hilarious!

I keep writing "Pink" and its Pnk lol...what a twit! :) [email protected] PnkPolkaDots!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

loulou82baby said:


> I keep writing "Pink" and its Pnk lol...what a twit! :) [email protected] PnkPolkaDots!

No worries!! I'm pretty sure PinkPolkaDots was my first choice but was already taken:p


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else sick to death of highlighter yellow pee all the time? Even if I forget a vitamin for one day, it's still bright yellow! :wacko: lol
> 
> So I had to unbutton my pants by the end of the day. Last week, these pants fit fine...Yes, I have gained weight, I admit it, but this was quick. I'm trying not to symptom spot, but this happened last time too. In a week or so, it should go down... KK - can I borrow that stay puft costume? I feel like that right now...I'm quite rotund and my hips have been stiff, so I'm sort of walking stiff legged like he did too. I need a sailor's cap and a hankie around my neck!
> 
> How old is everyone? I'm 33 and trying for my first. :) I've got "old eggs" - that's what my gyno told me. Anyone else with "maturer" eggs?
> 
> Highlighter yellow pee.....god yes LOL!! My prenatals do that to me as well...it takes a bit to get use to.
> 
> I just turned 34, so you aren't the only one with old eggs :bodyb: I'm hoping they are strong like bull though!Click to expand...

That made me lol..."strong like bull" love it! 

Just took an opk and its the closest to positive that I've had. Don't remember yesterday's but I am pretty sure I did them and pretty sure they were unremarkable. I dont know if I'm on the up swing or the downswing of the surge. So...we bd last night - I'm thinkin we are covered?:shrug: I feel cramps and like I'd be sensitive so I don't want to bd, but last time I got pregnant, I remember being tender...hmmmm....what to do, what to do.

Eta: just talked to hubby and he said, "doesn't last night cover it?" Lol methinks he's not in da mood....


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else sick to death of highlighter yellow pee all the time? Even if I forget a vitamin for one day, it's still bright yellow! :wacko: lol
> 
> So I had to unbutton my pants by the end of the day. Last week, these pants fit fine...Yes, I have gained weight, I admit it, but this was quick. I'm trying not to symptom spot, but this happened last time too. In a week or so, it should go down... KK - can I borrow that stay puft costume? I feel like that right now...I'm quite rotund and my hips have been stiff, so I'm sort of walking stiff legged like he did too. I need a sailor's cap and a hankie around my neck!
> 
> How old is everyone? I'm 33 and trying for my first. :) I've got "old eggs" - that's what my gyno told me. Anyone else with "maturer" eggs?
> 
> Highlighter yellow pee.....god yes LOL!! My prenatals do that to me as well...it takes a bit to get use to.
> 
> I just turned 34, so you aren't the only one with old eggs :bodyb: I'm hoping they are strong like bull though!Click to expand...
> 
> That made me lol..."strong like bull" love it!
> 
> Just took an opk and its the closest to positive that I've had. Don't remember yesterday's but I am pretty sure I did them and pretty sure they were unremarkable. I dont know if I'm on the up swing or the downswing of the surge. So...we bd last night - I'm thinkin we are covered?:shrug: I feel cramps and like I'd be sensitive so I don't want to bd, but last time I got pregnant, I remember being tender...hmmmm....what to do, what to do.
> 
> Eta: just talked to hubby and he said, "doesn't last night cover it?" Lol methinks he's not in da mood....Click to expand...

As me and my hubby calls it, sex before O is ensuring soldiers are there setting up camp ;) All it takes is once in the fertile window to do the trick, just the more BD'ing the better you cover yourself. Obviously. So if you aren't in the mood, don't force it...let the conception happen naturally and not at gun point :gun:


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else sick to death of highlighter yellow pee all the time? Even if I forget a vitamin for one day, it's still bright yellow! :wacko: lol
> 
> So I had to unbutton my pants by the end of the day. Last week, these pants fit fine...Yes, I have gained weight, I admit it, but this was quick. I'm trying not to symptom spot, but this happened last time too. In a week or so, it should go down... KK - can I borrow that stay puft costume? I feel like that right now...I'm quite rotund and my hips have been stiff, so I'm sort of walking stiff legged like he did too. I need a sailor's cap and a hankie around my neck!
> 
> How old is everyone? I'm 33 and trying for my first. :) I've got "old eggs" - that's what my gyno told me. Anyone else with "maturer" eggs?
> 
> Highlighter yellow pee.....god yes LOL!! My prenatals do that to me as well...it takes a bit to get use to.
> 
> I just turned 34, so you aren't the only one with old eggs :bodyb: I'm hoping they are strong like bull though!Click to expand...
> 
> I almost peed when I read this combo! :haha:
> For real tho, your prenatals make your pee neon yellow? Mine don't, I'd probably have a panic attack if that had happened lol lol lolClick to expand...

The ones I take are called Rainbow Light (easy to remember that as a child of the 80's...cause I automatically think Rainbow bright rofl) 

The pee is anything but light...its more like the yellow of these smilies :hi:


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else sick to death of highlighter yellow pee all the time? Even if I forget a vitamin for one day, it's still bright yellow! :wacko: lol
> 
> So I had to unbutton my pants by the end of the day. Last week, these pants fit fine...Yes, I have gained weight, I admit it, but this was quick. I'm trying not to symptom spot, but this happened last time too. In a week or so, it should go down... KK - can I borrow that stay puft costume? I feel like that right now...I'm quite rotund and my hips have been stiff, so I'm sort of walking stiff legged like he did too. I need a sailor's cap and a hankie around my neck!
> 
> How old is everyone? I'm 33 and trying for my first. :) I've got "old eggs" - that's what my gyno told me. Anyone else with "maturer" eggs?
> 
> Highlighter yellow pee.....god yes LOL!! My prenatals do that to me as well...it takes a bit to get use to.
> 
> I just turned 34, so you aren't the only one with old eggs :bodyb: I'm hoping they are strong like bull though!Click to expand...
> 
> I almost peed when I read this combo! :haha:
> For real tho, your prenatals make your pee neon yellow? Mine don't, I'd probably have a panic attack if that had happened lol lol lolClick to expand...
> 
> The ones I take are called Rainbow Light (easy to remember that as a child of the 80's...cause I automatically think Rainbow bright rofl)
> 
> The pee is anything but light...its more like the yellow of these smilies :hi:Click to expand...

I take the same ones! Lol and yeah, my pee is the smiley color mostly. :dohh:

I agree with you KK - we should have fun doing this! My husband said "what happened to ntnp?" And he's right. I'm so bad at testing and temperatures...I'm too haphazard anyway.


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else sick to death of highlighter yellow pee all the time? Even if I forget a vitamin for one day, it's still bright yellow! :wacko: lol
> 
> So I had to unbutton my pants by the end of the day. Last week, these pants fit fine...Yes, I have gained weight, I admit it, but this was quick. I'm trying not to symptom spot, but this happened last time too. In a week or so, it should go down... KK - can I borrow that stay puft costume? I feel like that right now...I'm quite rotund and my hips have been stiff, so I'm sort of walking stiff legged like he did too. I need a sailor's cap and a hankie around my neck!
> 
> How old is everyone? I'm 33 and trying for my first. :) I've got "old eggs" - that's what my gyno told me. Anyone else with "maturer" eggs?
> 
> Highlighter yellow pee.....god yes LOL!! My prenatals do that to me as well...it takes a bit to get use to.
> 
> I just turned 34, so you aren't the only one with old eggs :bodyb: I'm hoping they are strong like bull though!Click to expand...
> 
> I almost peed when I read this combo! :haha:
> For real tho, your prenatals make your pee neon yellow? Mine don't, I'd probably have a panic attack if that had happened lol lol lolClick to expand...
> 
> The ones I take are called Rainbow Light (easy to remember that as a child of the 80's...cause I automatically think Rainbow bright rofl)
> 
> The pee is anything but light...its more like the yellow of these smilies :hi:Click to expand...
> 
> I take the same ones! Lol and yeah, my pee is the smiley color mostly. :dohh:
> 
> I agree with you KK - we should have fun doing this! My husband said "what happened to ntnp?" And he's right. I'm so bad at testing and temperatures...I'm too haphazard anyway.Click to expand...

I went and bought some lingerie on my ovulation day. We had dtd the 2 nights prior and that night, so I knew we were going to BD again the day after so I put the lingerie on and told him that we were mixing it up....need to put the fun into making a baby so we don't stress ourselves out. It worked, best sex we had that week LOL!

We put so much pressure on ourselves that ntnp seems like it is the best way to go...just dtd when it feels right, and whats meant to be will happen :)

I'm too much of a control freak for that. :grr: If I could get in my uterus and guide the sperm myself I would.


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else sick to death of highlighter yellow pee all the time? Even if I forget a vitamin for one day, it's still bright yellow! :wacko: lol
> 
> So I had to unbutton my pants by the end of the day. Last week, these pants fit fine...Yes, I have gained weight, I admit it, but this was quick. I'm trying not to symptom spot, but this happened last time too. In a week or so, it should go down... KK - can I borrow that stay puft costume? I feel like that right now...I'm quite rotund and my hips have been stiff, so I'm sort of walking stiff legged like he did too. I need a sailor's cap and a hankie around my neck!
> 
> How old is everyone? I'm 33 and trying for my first. :) I've got "old eggs" - that's what my gyno told me. Anyone else with "maturer" eggs?
> 
> Highlighter yellow pee.....god yes LOL!! My prenatals do that to me as well...it takes a bit to get use to.
> 
> I just turned 34, so you aren't the only one with old eggs :bodyb: I'm hoping they are strong like bull though!Click to expand...
> 
> I almost peed when I read this combo! :haha:
> For real tho, your prenatals make your pee neon yellow? Mine don't, I'd probably have a panic attack if that had happened lol lol lolClick to expand...
> 
> The ones I take are called Rainbow Light (easy to remember that as a child of the 80's...cause I automatically think Rainbow bright rofl)
> 
> The pee is anything but light...its more like the yellow of these smilies :hi:Click to expand...
> 
> I take the same ones! Lol and yeah, my pee is the smiley color mostly. :dohh:
> 
> I agree with you KK - we should have fun doing this! My husband said "what happened to ntnp?" And he's right. I'm so bad at testing and temperatures...I'm too haphazard anyway.Click to expand...
> 
> I went and bought some lingerie on my ovulation day. We had dtd the 2 nights prior and that night, so I knew we were going to BD again the day after so I put the lingerie on and told him that we were mixing it up....need to put the fun into making a baby so we don't stress ourselves out. It worked, best sex we had that week LOL!
> 
> We put so much pressure on ourselves that ntnp seems like it is the best way to go...just dtd when it feels right, and whats meant to be will happen :)
> 
> I'm too much of a control freak for that. :grr: If I could get in my uterus and guide the sperm myself I would.Click to expand...

Lmao - that's my problem. The control freak in me wants everything to happen perfectly. I'm having a crazy inner struggle with myself. Problem is, I got pregnant the first time on the first try and we were not prepared - we thought it would take a few months. I did nothing to predict anything...no temps, no opks, no mucous. Now I seem to expect that to happen all the time, which I know isn't true, but I can't shake it. I know it happened once, so it should happen again, d*mnit!

I like the lingerie idea!!! It makes it fun! I did that Friday since i was sure I O'd that day. I think he'd get suspicious of me if I did that today too...lol ;)


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else sick to death of highlighter yellow pee all the time? Even if I forget a vitamin for one day, it's still bright yellow! :wacko: lol
> 
> So I had to unbutton my pants by the end of the day. Last week, these pants fit fine...Yes, I have gained weight, I admit it, but this was quick. I'm trying not to symptom spot, but this happened last time too. In a week or so, it should go down... KK - can I borrow that stay puft costume? I feel like that right now...I'm quite rotund and my hips have been stiff, so I'm sort of walking stiff legged like he did too. I need a sailor's cap and a hankie around my neck!
> 
> How old is everyone? I'm 33 and trying for my first. :) I've got "old eggs" - that's what my gyno told me. Anyone else with "maturer" eggs?
> 
> Highlighter yellow pee.....god yes LOL!! My prenatals do that to me as well...it takes a bit to get use to.
> 
> I just turned 34, so you aren't the only one with old eggs :bodyb: I'm hoping they are strong like bull though!Click to expand...
> 
> I almost peed when I read this combo! :haha:
> For real tho, your prenatals make your pee neon yellow? Mine don't, I'd probably have a panic attack if that had happened lol lol lolClick to expand...
> 
> The ones I take are called Rainbow Light (easy to remember that as a child of the 80's...cause I automatically think Rainbow bright rofl)
> 
> The pee is anything but light...its more like the yellow of these smilies :hi:Click to expand...
> 
> I take the same ones! Lol and yeah, my pee is the smiley color mostly. :dohh:
> 
> I agree with you KK - we should have fun doing this! My husband said "what happened to ntnp?" And he's right. I'm so bad at testing and temperatures...I'm too haphazard anyway.Click to expand...
> 
> I went and bought some lingerie on my ovulation day. We had dtd the 2 nights prior and that night, so I knew we were going to BD again the day after so I put the lingerie on and told him that we were mixing it up....need to put the fun into making a baby so we don't stress ourselves out. It worked, best sex we had that week LOL!
> 
> We put so much pressure on ourselves that ntnp seems like it is the best way to go...just dtd when it feels right, and whats meant to be will happen :)
> 
> I'm too much of a control freak for that. :grr: If I could get in my uterus and guide the sperm myself I would.Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao - that's my problem. The control freak in me wants everything to happen perfectly. I'm having a crazy inner struggle with myself. Problem is, I got pregnant the first time on the first try and we were not prepared - we thought it would take a few months. I did nothing to predict anything...no temps, no opks, no mucous. Now I seem to expect that to happen all the time, which I know isn't true, but I can't shake it. I know it happened once, so it should happen again, d*mnit!Click to expand...

:hugs: It will sweetie!! That waiting game is just a giant bitch.

And even though we talk about TTC stuff here, it keeps me unstressed. Which I need :)

I'm off to bed, been tired all day and that little hour nap I took may end up kicking my butt as I try to sleep lol!

Sweet dreams all!


----------



## DD80

Goodnight KK. Thank you! :flower:


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

DD and Krissy - I'm with you on being too controlling to just ntnp!  We sort of did that in September but I was temping and charting already and knew when I was o-ing... hard to say that's not trying! ;) I got pregnant last March when we weren't trying (I was still on the pill! :shrug:) and miscarried in April. I figured since I somehow got pregnant while on the pill, when we actually try it'd happen instantly. Guess not :dohh: This will only be my second cycle trying but I'm so darned impatient! :hissy:

Goodnight ladies! :flower:


----------



## BabyChaser09

DD80 said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so today I've been having moments of kind of nausea, kind of just not wanting to eat, then wanting to eat, then not liking what I'm eating... Anyway, I had the thought that if morning sickness is going to start this early, I'm screwed - absolutely screwed. LOL it's obviously not because it would be ridiculous since the earliest I ovulated was Friday, but I have to laugh. Now that I know what "morning" sickness is like, I find myself terrified at the possibility. I admire the women that are like, "my symptoms are awesome - I don't mind one bit!" I totally mind - I hated every single second of it...the thought of being sick for at least 6 weeks, if not more, makes me want to cry...and then laugh...then cry...then drink a glass of wine.
> 
> my cousin is pregnant right now and lost 6 lbs in the last month because she can't keep all of her food down. this is her 3rd pregnancy, and each time, she goes through the sickness for the entire first trimester, but with her first born was sick well into the second trimester. I don't look forward to that feeling of nausea. when you were pregnant did you "just know it"?Click to expand...
> 
> I did just know it - Coffee (which I adore and look forward to every morning - seriously, I go to sleep thinking, "YES! I get to have coffee tomorrow") sounded just eh all of a sudden - like 3-5 dpo. I thought that was weird. I ended up taking a test a few days before AF was suspected just to "rule it out" but it was positive. Cray cray. That + test came 3 weeks after our "ok, I guess we could start NTNP" talk. Yeeah. We were shocked.
> 
> I'm sorry your sister is having a rough time. It sucks. No ifs, ands, or buts about it. :(
> 
> Ms. Dots - that is a great story! Oh, I wish you would have gotten a few pics. That's fantastic. :)Click to expand...

you see, this is why I don't want to symptom-check and drive myself crazy doing so (even though i will lol), because I feel like i'll just KNOW. I'm 5 DPO now. le sigh. this TWW blows. lol. And I am 1000% with you on looking forward to coffee. It's the absolute best part of my day. There's nothing like waking up, and having that freshly brewed cup while sitting in your bed. THE. BEST!! 

omg it's 6am right now and my dog is already driving me absolutely insane. its like she woke up this morning and said "i'm going to be as bat sh*% crazy as I possibly can before mom even finishes her coffee"


----------



## BabyChaser09

Krissykat1006 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else sick to death of highlighter yellow pee all the time? Even if I forget a vitamin for one day, it's still bright yellow! :wacko: lol
> 
> So I had to unbutton my pants by the end of the day. Last week, these pants fit fine...Yes, I have gained weight, I admit it, but this was quick. I'm trying not to symptom spot, but this happened last time too. In a week or so, it should go down... KK - can I borrow that stay puft costume? I feel like that right now...I'm quite rotund and my hips have been stiff, so I'm sort of walking stiff legged like he did too. I need a sailor's cap and a hankie around my neck!
> 
> How old is everyone? I'm 33 and trying for my first. :) I've got "old eggs" - that's what my gyno told me. Anyone else with "maturer" eggs?
> 
> Highlighter yellow pee.....god yes LOL!! My prenatals do that to me as well...it takes a bit to get use to.
> 
> I just turned 34, so you aren't the only one with old eggs :bodyb: I'm hoping they are strong like bull though!Click to expand...
> 
> I almost peed when I read this combo! :haha:
> For real tho, your prenatals make your pee neon yellow? Mine don't, I'd probably have a panic attack if that had happened lol lol lolClick to expand...
> 
> The ones I take are called Rainbow Light (easy to remember that as a child of the 80's...cause I automatically think Rainbow bright rofl)
> 
> The pee is anything but light...its more like the yellow of these smilies :hi:Click to expand...


I take these VitaFusion gummy prenatals because I'm one of _those_ people who can't swallow pills. When I was looking for prenatals I was so scurred I'd have to swallow those horse pills. I think I should pay more attention to my pee, though to see if it's yellow lol


----------



## BabyChaser09

DD80 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so today I've been having moments of kind of nausea, kind of just not wanting to eat, then wanting to eat, then not liking what I'm eating... Anyway, I had the thought that if morning sickness is going to start this early, I'm screwed - absolutely screwed. LOL it's obviously not because it would be ridiculous since the earliest I ovulated was Friday, but I have to laugh. Now that I know what "morning" sickness is like, I find myself terrified at the possibility. I admire the women that are like, "my symptoms are awesome - I don't mind one bit!" I totally mind - I hated every single second of it...the thought of being sick for at least 6 weeks, if not more, makes me want to cry...and then laugh...then cry...then drink a glass of wine.
> 
> Yeah I'm terrified that since my first PG was pretty much a breeze, that the next one is going to be awful. I never had bad Morning Sickness, never had heartburn, I only put on 30lbs but carried it all in my belly....I'm going to turn into some kinda horror film creature for the next one.:dohh:
> 
> I've been having the same food issues today that you are having though. Its rough.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm totally jelly that you didn't have MS! You will have another perfect pregnancy...I haven't read too many women having pregnancies that were that different.
> 
> So sorry you are having tummy issues too. It sucks, don't it? It's like anxious stomach or something. I'm totally turned off from food and like 15 minutes later I'm starving. LOL
> 
> ***Note: I say "jelly" instead of jealous because I heard my friend say that once and I laughed and laughed...it makes me smile everytime I hear it. I'm also a sarcastic twit, so I really can't help myself.Click to expand...

Um... I'm loving the fact that you say jelly. because, I, too, say jelly for jealous.


----------



## Pickletilly

:fool: I'm 24, trying for our first.
I feel a bit silly saying my age:blush: but I've been ready for a long time. The day my OH said he was ready I had to keep asking him daily if he was sure lol. Can't wait to get off this damn period and it's only day 2.

Back to the pets convo for a second! These are my lovelies! And also where my username comes from. Meet Tilly and Pickles.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> :fool: I'm 24, trying for our first.
> I feel a bit silly saying my age:blush: but I've been ready for a long time. The day my OH said he was ready I had to keep asking him daily if he was sure lol. Can't wait to get off this damn period and it's only day 2.
> 
> Back to the pets convo for a second! These are my lovelies! And also where my username comes from. Meet Tilly and Pickles.

Awwwwwwww they r adorable. I luv luv luv their names x


----------



## Krissykat1006

Babychaser- my husband can't swallow those large pills either, he hates when he gets sick trying to find something to take.

pickle- those are some sweet furbabies! :)

7dpo today...another stark white test strip...still not feeling blue about it...I think if they are still stark white in 4 days I might get a tad weepy, but right now I'm not affected. attaching a pic, no squinting required I promise LOL!

Having lunch with my grandmother today, so I guess I better start getting ready! I'll be back to chatter later ladies!
 



Attached Files:







7dpo.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello ladies. How is everyone? Anyone tested yet? Can we see pics or charts or something to analyze? I think I O'd yesterday but waiting for ff to give me cross hairs xx lol just saw urs kriss lol yeaaaaa hopefully there will be a line soon.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Anytime i try to attach pics from my pc, it keeps saying that it is too big that is why i started using photobucket.


----------



## DD80

BabyChaser09 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so today I've been having moments of kind of nausea, kind of just not wanting to eat, then wanting to eat, then not liking what I'm eating... Anyway, I had the thought that if morning sickness is going to start this early, I'm screwed - absolutely screwed. LOL it's obviously not because it would be ridiculous since the earliest I ovulated was Friday, but I have to laugh. Now that I know what "morning" sickness is like, I find myself terrified at the possibility. I admire the women that are like, "my symptoms are awesome - I don't mind one bit!" I totally mind - I hated every single second of it...the thought of being sick for at least 6 weeks, if not more, makes me want to cry...and then laugh...then cry...then drink a glass of wine.
> 
> Yeah I'm terrified that since my first PG was pretty much a breeze, that the next one is going to be awful. I never had bad Morning Sickness, never had heartburn, I only put on 30lbs but carried it all in my belly....I'm going to turn into some kinda horror film creature for the next one.:dohh:
> 
> I've been having the same food issues today that you are having though. Its rough.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm totally jelly that you didn't have MS! You will have another perfect pregnancy...I haven't read too many women having pregnancies that were that different.
> 
> So sorry you are having tummy issues too. It sucks, don't it? It's like anxious stomach or something. I'm totally turned off from food and like 15 minutes later I'm starving. LOL
> 
> ***Note: I say "jelly" instead of jealous because I heard my friend say that once and I laughed and laughed...it makes me smile everytime I hear it. I'm also a sarcastic twit, so I really can't help myself.Click to expand...
> 
> Um... I'm loving the fact that you say jelly. because, I, too, say jelly for jealous.Click to expand...

HAHA! babychaser! A fellow "jelly" person! I love it.

I got nothin' but confusion to analyze - opks much darker, but technically not positive, last night and this morning. Felt like I o'd last Friday for many reasons. Temp has been 97.0 each morning, and yesterday and today it was 97.2. I have no idea.


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly said:


> :fool: I'm 24, trying for our first.
> I feel a bit silly saying my age:blush: but I've been ready for a long time. The day my OH said he was ready I had to keep asking him daily if he was sure lol. Can't wait to get off this damn period and it's only day 2.
> 
> Back to the pets convo for a second! These are my lovelies! And also where my username comes from. Meet Tilly and Pickles.

I love them! :thumbup: Great names! 

I have a Lola. She's adorkable.


Don't feel silly - 24 is a great age to start! I've got "mature" eggs now...so while my brain is finally kinda ready, my body might be a different story. :)


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> Babychaser- my husband can't swallow those large pills either, he hates when he gets sick trying to find something to take.
> 
> pickle- those are some sweet furbabies! :)
> 
> 7dpo today...another stark white test strip...still not feeling blue about it...I think if they are still stark white in 4 days I might get a tad weepy, but right now I'm not affected. attaching a pic, no squinting required I promise LOL!
> 
> Having lunch with my grandmother today, so I guess I better start getting ready! I'll be back to chatter later ladies!

My hubby can't take pills either - he has to take everything with food, so I buy him gummy vitamins.

7 dpo is still early, you are right! Thanks for the pic though, we are all rooting for you! :happydance: 

Have fun with your grandma!


----------



## BabyChaser09

omggg these past few days i can NOT stop eating. it's way too early for PG symptoms or even PMS symptoms, as i'm 5 DPO so idk what to make of it. im literally stuffing my face at every opportunity.


----------



## loulou82baby

Happy Tuesday ladies!:happydance: So I tried to put together a testing list for the month ( I re-read the last 16 pages lol) so we can keep track of each other, aka stalk each other :haha: Let me know if I missed anyone and correct anything I screwed up because with some of you I just guessed testing about 10dpo...
I am not trying to make things too formal, I just can't remember anything, and I figured this would make it easier :flower: Hopefully no one is irked that I did this!

Oct 9
KK

Oct 12 
DD
loulou-this will prob be too early(only 7dpo), but poas addict:haha:

Oct 13
Baby-I just guessed
Foreign-I just guessed

Oct 14
Mizzy-I just guessed

Oct 16
Hopin-Happy Birthday :cake:

Oct 17
Dream-I just guessed(if you o'd yest)

Oct 27
Pnk-this is a rough est if you o on the 17th

Pickle and AM I'll just leave you as TBA, keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

BabyChaser09 said:


> omggg these past few days i can NOT stop eating. it's way too early for PG symptoms or even PMS symptoms, as i'm 5 DPO so idk what to make of it. im literally stuffing my face at every opportunity.

I'm only 3dpo and I'm doing the same thing lol. I chalk it up to raging hormones! Last night I ate a brownie sundae after a huge plate of dinner (I never eat sweets) and I was still hungry! My tummy has also been growling all day today lol :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

BabyChaser09 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else sick to death of highlighter yellow pee all the time? Even if I forget a vitamin for one day, it's still bright yellow! :wacko: lol
> 
> So I had to unbutton my pants by the end of the day. Last week, these pants fit fine...Yes, I have gained weight, I admit it, but this was quick. I'm trying not to symptom spot, but this happened last time too. In a week or so, it should go down... KK - can I borrow that stay puft costume? I feel like that right now...I'm quite rotund and my hips have been stiff, so I'm sort of walking stiff legged like he did too. I need a sailor's cap and a hankie around my neck!
> 
> How old is everyone? I'm 33 and trying for my first. :) I've got "old eggs" - that's what my gyno told me. Anyone else with "maturer" eggs?
> 
> Highlighter yellow pee.....god yes LOL!! My prenatals do that to me as well...it takes a bit to get use to.
> 
> I just turned 34, so you aren't the only one with old eggs :bodyb: I'm hoping they are strong like bull though!Click to expand...
> 
> I almost peed when I read this combo! :haha:
> For real tho, your prenatals make your pee neon yellow? Mine don't, I'd probably have a panic attack if that had happened lol lol lolClick to expand...
> 
> The ones I take are called Rainbow Light (easy to remember that as a child of the 80's...cause I automatically think Rainbow bright rofl)
> 
> The pee is anything but light...its more like the yellow of these smilies :hi:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take these VitaFusion gummy prenatals because I'm one of _those_ people who can't swallow pills. When I was looking for prenatals I was so scurred I'd have to swallow those horse pills. I think I should pay more attention to my pee, though to see if it's yellow lolClick to expand...

I used to love rainbow bright!! :haha: I couldn't swallow pills either, until I was forced in my first pregnancy in 2002. My prenatals are just the Spring Valley brand from walmart and they haven't made me pee highlighters lol


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> Happy Tuesday ladies!:happydance: So I tried to put together a testing list for the month ( I re-read the last 16 pages lol) so we can keep track of each other, aka stalk each other :haha: Let me know if I missed anyone and correct anything I screwed up because with some of you I just guessed testing about 10dpo...
> I am not trying to make things too formal, I just can't remember anything, and I figured this would make it easier :flower: Hopefully no one is irked that I did this!
> 
> Oct 9
> KK
> 
> Oct 12
> DD
> loulou-this will prob be too early(only 7dpo), but poas addict:haha:
> 
> Oct 13
> Baby-I just guessed
> Foreign-I just guessed
> 
> Oct 14
> Mizzy-I just guessed
> 
> Oct 16
> Hopin-Happy Birthday :cake:
> 
> Oct 17
> Dream-I just guessed(if you o'd yest)
> 
> Oct 27
> Pnk-this is a rough est if you o on the 17th
> 
> Pickle and AM I'll just leave you as TBA, keep us posted :hugs:

I'll need to move to the 18th, I think. :) Based on opks, AF due the 21st? Ugh. Thanks for putting it together!


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> :fool: I'm 24, trying for our first.
> I feel a bit silly saying my age:blush: but I've been ready for a long time. The day my OH said he was ready I had to keep asking him daily if he was sure lol. Can't wait to get off this damn period and it's only day 2.
> 
> Back to the pets convo for a second! These are my lovelies! And also where my username comes from. Meet Tilly and Pickles.

They are beautiful! I can't get mine to sit still enough together to get a pic! My dogs are the same way, as soon as I get near them with a camera, one of them gets up and runs away lol. My oldest (she's 13) has always been camera shy so you have to sneak pictures :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> :fool: I'm 24, trying for our first.
> I feel a bit silly saying my age:blush: but I've been ready for a long time. The day my OH said he was ready I had to keep asking him daily if he was sure lol. Can't wait to get off this damn period and it's only day 2.
> 
> Back to the pets convo for a second! These are my lovelies! And also where my username comes from. Meet Tilly and Pickles.
> 
> I love them! :thumbup: Great names!
> 
> I have a Lola. She's adorkable.
> View attachment 682669
> 
> 
> Don't feel silly - 24 is a great age to start! I've got "mature" eggs now...so while my brain is finally kinda ready, my body might be a different story. :)Click to expand...

She is also beautiful! I just love fur babies!


----------



## loulou82baby

Ok, that was an easy update! :) Thanks for not minding I did this!

Oct 9
KK

Oct 12 
loulou-this will prob be too early(only 7dpo), but poas addict

Oct 13
Baby-I just guessed
Foreign-I just guessed

Oct 14
Mizzy-I just guessed

Oct 16
Hopin-Happy Birthday 

Oct 17
Dream-I just guessed(if you o'd yest)

Oct 18
DD

Oct 27
Pnk-this is a rough est if you o on the 17th

Pickle and AM I'll just leave you as TBA, keep us posted


----------



## loulou82baby

BabyChaser09 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so today I've been having moments of kind of nausea, kind of just not wanting to eat, then wanting to eat, then not liking what I'm eating... Anyway, I had the thought that if morning sickness is going to start this early, I'm screwed - absolutely screwed. LOL it's obviously not because it would be ridiculous since the earliest I ovulated was Friday, but I have to laugh. Now that I know what "morning" sickness is like, I find myself terrified at the possibility. I admire the women that are like, "my symptoms are awesome - I don't mind one bit!" I totally mind - I hated every single second of it...the thought of being sick for at least 6 weeks, if not more, makes me want to cry...and then laugh...then cry...then drink a glass of wine.
> 
> my cousin is pregnant right now and lost 6 lbs in the last month because she can't keep all of her food down. this is her 3rd pregnancy, and each time, she goes through the sickness for the entire first trimester, but with her first born was sick well into the second trimester. I don't look forward to that feeling of nausea. when you were pregnant did you "just know it"?Click to expand...
> 
> I did just know it - Coffee (which I adore and look forward to every morning - seriously, I go to sleep thinking, "YES! I get to have coffee tomorrow") sounded just eh all of a sudden - like 3-5 dpo. I thought that was weird. I ended up taking a test a few days before AF was suspected just to "rule it out" but it was positive. Cray cray. That + test came 3 weeks after our "ok, I guess we could start NTNP" talk. Yeeah. We were shocked.
> 
> I'm sorry your sister is having a rough time. It sucks. No ifs, ands, or buts about it. :(
> 
> Ms. Dots - that is a great story! Oh, I wish you would have gotten a few pics. That's fantastic. :)Click to expand...
> 
> you see, this is why I don't want to symptom-check and drive myself crazy doing so (even though i will lol), because I feel like i'll just KNOW. I'm 5 DPO now. le sigh. this TWW blows. lol. And I am 1000% with you on looking forward to coffee. It's the absolute best part of my day. There's nothing like waking up, and having that freshly brewed cup while sitting in your bed. THE. BEST!!
> 
> omg it's 6am right now and my dog is already driving me absolutely insane. its like she woke up this morning and said "i'm going to be as bat sh*% crazy as I possibly can before mom even finishes her coffee"Click to expand...

I also love my morning coffee! I feel like I can't go through the day without it!

I also felt like I just knew when I was pregnant also. That was before the ibs, and now that makes me confused because some of the symptoms of that are identical to the pregnancy symptoms I had. I now drive myself crazy with ss lol. I agree that the tww blows! It's amazing to me how far technology/medicine has come and we still have to do the tww!


----------



## loulou82baby

DD, KK, and Pnk-I also say "ntnp", but I really mean let's get this baby made! :haha: I think of ntnp as ttc, just maybe a more relaxed approach, nah...I think it just sounds better to us! I am definitely ttc, hands down, 110%! Maybe it just sounds better to the men, like my oh just goes with the flow and I am a total control freak, but I don't want ttc to put a lot of stress on our relationship, so with him it's just ntnp, if it happens, it happens, tho I know he really wants this too, he doesn't want to be crazy over it, and is definitely enjoying the extra :sex: :haha:


----------



## Pickletilly

Krissykat1006 said:


> 7dpo today...another stark white test strip...still not feeling blue about it...I think if they are still stark white in 4 days I might get a tad weepy, but right now I'm not affected. attaching a pic, no squinting required I promise LOL!

Even though I'm currently out of the game, looking at this helped me
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=7

:dust:


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Happy Tuesday ladies!:happydance: So I tried to put together a testing list for the month ( I re-read the last 16 pages lol) so we can keep track of each other, aka stalk each other :haha: Let me know if I missed anyone and correct anything I screwed up because with some of you I just guessed testing about 10dpo...
> I am not trying to make things too formal, I just can't remember anything, and I figured this would make it easier :flower: Hopefully no one is irked that I did this!
> 
> Oct 9
> KK
> 
> Oct 12
> DD
> loulou-this will prob be too early(only 7dpo), but poas addict:haha:
> 
> Oct 13
> Baby-I just guessed
> Foreign-I just guessed
> 
> Oct 14
> Mizzy-I just guessed
> 
> Oct 16
> Hopin-Happy Birthday :cake:
> 
> Oct 17
> Dream-I just guessed(if you o'd yest)
> 
> Oct 27
> Pnk-this is a rough est if you o on the 17th
> 
> Pickle and AM I'll just leave you as TBA, keep us posted :hugs:

Great idea. Do u ladies want me to put it on the first page or leave it where it is :shrug:


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> DD, KK, and Pnk-I also say "ntnp", but I really mean let's get this baby made! :haha: I think of ntnp as ttc, just maybe a more relaxed approach, nah...I think it just sounds better to us! I am definitely ttc, hands down, 110%! Maybe it just sounds better to the men, like my oh just goes with the flow and I am a total control freak, but I don't want ttc to put a lot of stress on our relationship, so with him it's just ntnp, if it happens, it happens, tho I know he really wants this too, he doesn't want to be crazy over it, and is definitely enjoying the extra :sex: :haha:

lol. Exactly right on hubby! At first I really was just ntnp...now the ocd in me has taken over...lol.


----------



## Pickletilly

First page would be easier to find, Dream :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Happy Tuesday ladies!:happydance: So I tried to put together a testing list for the month ( I re-read the last 16 pages lol) so we can keep track of each other, aka stalk each other :haha: Let me know if I missed anyone and correct anything I screwed up because with some of you I just guessed testing about 10dpo...
> I am not trying to make things too formal, I just can't remember anything, and I figured this would make it easier :flower: Hopefully no one is irked that I did this!
> 
> Oct 9
> KK
> 
> Oct 12
> DD
> loulou-this will prob be too early(only 7dpo), but poas addict:haha:
> 
> Oct 13
> Baby-I just guessed
> Foreign-I just guessed
> 
> Oct 14
> Mizzy-I just guessed
> 
> Oct 16
> Hopin-Happy Birthday :cake:
> 
> Oct 17
> Dream-I just guessed(if you o'd yest)
> 
> Oct 27
> Pnk-this is a rough est if you o on the 17th
> 
> Pickle and AM I'll just leave you as TBA, keep us posted :hugs:

AF is due the 15th for me, I'm just a poas addict...im only 7dpo today :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

My lunch date did not go as planned, first my grandmother left her cell phone at home so I spent over an hour driving around town trying to locate her. I knew she'd either be at our lunch destination on the Dr office....finally locate her, get to our lunch spot and the school calls me my kiddo needs to be picked up. He had bad diarrhea at school. He has special needs and isn't fully potty trained. I can already tell this is going to be a super long day :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> My lunch date did not go as planned, first my grandmother left her cell phone at home so I spent over an hour driving around town trying to locate her. I knew she'd either be at our lunch destination on the Dr office....finally locate her, get to our lunch spot and the school calls me my kiddo needs to be picked up. He had bad diarrhea at school. He has special needs and isn't fully potty trained. I can already tell this is going to be a super long day :)

:hugs:Awww sorry to hear about ur day so far. Hope ur Ds gets well soon x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> First page would be easier to find, Dream :)

k cool. Anyone else want first page?


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> My lunch date did not go as planned, first my grandmother left her cell phone at home so I spent over an hour driving around town trying to locate her. I knew she'd either be at our lunch destination on the Dr office....finally locate her, get to our lunch spot and the school calls me my kiddo needs to be picked up. He had bad diarrhea at school. He has special needs and isn't fully potty trained. I can already tell this is going to be a super long day :)

I'm sorry KK - I hope he feels better soon. :flower::hugs:

Dreambaby - first page is great. Thanks!


----------



## Krissykat1006

I'm fine with first page


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Happy Tuesday ladies!:happydance: So I tried to put together a testing list for the month ( I re-read the last 16 pages lol) so we can keep track of each other, aka stalk each other :haha: Let me know if I missed anyone and correct anything I screwed up because with some of you I just guessed testing about 10dpo...
> I am not trying to make things too formal, I just can't remember anything, and I figured this would make it easier :flower: Hopefully no one is irked that I did this!
> 
> Oct 9
> KK
> 
> Oct 12
> DD
> loulou-this will prob be too early(only 7dpo), but poas addict:haha:
> 
> Oct 13
> Baby-I just guessed
> Foreign-I just guessed
> 
> Oct 14
> Mizzy-I just guessed
> 
> Oct 16
> Hopin-Happy Birthday :cake:
> 
> Oct 17
> Dream-I just guessed(if you o'd yest)
> 
> Oct 27
> Pnk-this is a rough est if you o on the 17th
> 
> Pickle and AM I'll just leave you as TBA, keep us posted :hugs:


Hope u don't mind me posting this on the front page?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Dates are on the front page now, so I will keep updating it.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Dates are on the front page now, so I will keep updating it.

Change mine to the 14th, that's when AF is due.


----------



## Foreign Chick

pretty good guess LOULOU :D AF is due on the 17th, so as you correctly guessed I'll probably start testing on the 13th heheheh 

speaking of which, I just came back from the bathroom and found a little bit of brown discharge on the t-paper.... could this have to do with implantation? 
@ 5dpo? hmmmm


----------



## Krissykat1006

Foreign Chick said:


> pretty good guess LOULOU :D AF is due on the 17th, so as you correctly guessed I'll probably start testing on the 13th heheheh
> 
> speaking of which, I just came back from the bathroom and found a little bit of brown discharge on the t-paper.... could this have to do with implantation?
> @ 5dpo? hmmmm

Its possible :) I heard implantation happens between 6-10 but can happen as early as 4dpo


----------



## BabyChaser09

loulou82baby said:


> Happy Tuesday ladies!:happydance: So I tried to put together a testing list for the month ( I re-read the last 16 pages lol) so we can keep track of each other, aka stalk each other :haha: Let me know if I missed anyone and correct anything I screwed up because with some of you I just guessed testing about 10dpo...
> I am not trying to make things too formal, I just can't remember anything, and I figured this would make it easier :flower: Hopefully no one is irked that I did this!
> 
> Oct 9
> KK
> 
> Oct 12
> DD
> loulou-this will prob be too early(only 7dpo), but poas addict:haha:
> 
> Oct 13
> Baby-I just guessed
> Foreign-I just guessed
> 
> Oct 14
> Mizzy-I just guessed
> 
> Oct 16
> Hopin-Happy Birthday :cake:
> 
> Oct 17
> Dream-I just guessed(if you o'd yest)
> 
> Oct 27
> Pnk-this is a rough est if you o on the 17th
> 
> Pickle and AM I'll just leave you as TBA, keep us posted :hugs:


When do people typically test? I'm on CD20, and that whore of a witch is due here by the 10/14 or 10/15 on CD 26 and 27.


----------



## DD80

Baby chaser - I think my period is due on the 21st now, and I'm testing the 18th. Last time I got a BFP, it was on Monday and AF was due Thursday, so I just went with that. If I ovulated earlier than the 18th will still work out. If I were you, I'd probably put the 11th, but really start testing tomorrow.

I'm a nut like KK though, so I'll probably start testing way earlier. I'm cray cray! ;)


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Baby chaser - I think my period is due on the 21st now, and I'm testing the 18th. Last time I got a BFP, it was on Monday and AF was due Thursday, so I just went with that. If I ovulated earlier than the 18th will still work out. If I were you, I'd probably put the 11th, but really start testing tomorrow.
> 
> I'm a nut like KK though, so I'll probably start testing way earlier. I'm cray cray! ;)

The hubby told me today I was going to become a pro a POAS.

I was like hey...everyone has to have something they are good at :winkwink:


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Baby chaser - I think my period is due on the 21st now, and I'm testing the 18th. Last time I got a BFP, it was on Monday and AF was due Thursday, so I just went with that. If I ovulated earlier than the 18th will still work out. If I were you, I'd probably put the 11th, but really start testing tomorrow.
> 
> I'm a nut like KK though, so I'll probably start testing way earlier. I'm cray cray! ;)
> 
> The hubby told me today I was going to become a pro a POAS.
> 
> I was like hey...everyone has to have something they are good at :winkwink:Click to expand...

You are a pro! LOL

My husband walked in on me yesterday doing an opk and gave me this "What in the world are you doing?" look. You know, the kind of look you would give someone if you walked in on them peeing into a cup with half a wrapper sticking out of their mouth and a stick in the other hand. I was like, "can't a girl get a little privacy here?...It's an ovulation test." He went away...thinking I'm a nutball.

Funny how peeing in a cup and testing it with a little stick seems totally normal and kinda cool until someone walks in on you. Then you feel like you got your caught with your hand in the cookie jar.


----------



## Krissykat1006

^ I am doubled over laughing here!


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> My lunch date did not go as planned, first my grandmother left her cell phone at home so I spent over an hour driving around town trying to locate her. I knew she'd either be at our lunch destination on the Dr office....finally locate her, get to our lunch spot and the school calls me my kiddo needs to be picked up. He had bad diarrhea at school. He has special needs and isn't fully potty trained. I can already tell this is going to be a super long day :)

So sorry hun!


----------



## Krissykat1006

I've been editing on a newborn session from last Saturday tonight...and I am just enthralled with this little bundle. I'm not sure if my profession is going to be a good thing or a bad thing right now LOL!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Thanks Loulou! After I o I'll update with my test day! :)

DD: I lol'd at your opk story! I have no idea what OH will think when I start doing them! 

Krissy: Are you a photographer?


----------



## Krissykat1006

I am, pretty much self taught so I don't think I'm on par with some who have actually went to college and studied, but I enjoy the slow going learning process, and its been good to me so far. It's my main job, then my 2nd job is front house managing at my grandparents catfish restaurant. They've been in business 30 years....I was 4 when they opened it :) I grew up in it...sometimes its great and then sometimes its a pain in the butt.


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> I am, pretty much self taught so I don't think I'm on par with some who have actually went to college and studied, but I enjoy the slow going learning process, and its been good to me so far. It's my main job, then my 2nd job is front house managing at my grandparents catfish restaurant. They've been in business 30 years....I was 4 when they opened it :) I grew up in it...sometimes its great and then sometimes its a pain in the butt.

I think that's great that you taught yourself photography! That's not easy. Do you do just sittings, or do you do any nature photography or weddings?

And a catfish restaurant? That is cool! I love family owned restaurants. They are so few and far between nowadays. We go to this Italian place out here that is fantastic. They ended up being on that restaurant impossible show (random).


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> I am, pretty much self taught so I don't think I'm on par with some who have actually went to college and studied, but I enjoy the slow going learning process, and its been good to me so far. It's my main job, then my 2nd job is front house managing at my grandparents catfish restaurant. They've been in business 30 years....I was 4 when they opened it :) I grew up in it...sometimes its great and then sometimes its a pain in the butt.
> 
> I think that's great that you taught yourself photography! That's not easy. Do you do just sittings, or doyou do any nature photography or wedding?
> 
> And a catfish restaurant? That is cool! I love family owned restaurants. They are so few and far between nowadays. We go to this Italian place out here that is fantastic. They ended up being on that restaurant impossible show (random).Click to expand...

Ok, right?? I'm like family owned business all the way!! Mom and Pop places have some of the best food in my opinion.

I love Resturant Impossible, and Kitchen Nightmares lol Actually I love food network...Diners, Drive ins and Dives is my fav lol on that channel.

As for my photography I lean more towards natural light. I only do studio type work for newborns or icky rainy days :) I do it all though, kids, family, weddings, boudoir, editorial....I just love doing it! Its always been a hobby, but I slowly turned it into a bill payer :thumbup:

On another note...where's AidensMama today??


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> I am, pretty much self taught so I don't think I'm on par with some who have actually went to college and studied, but I enjoy the slow going learning process, and its been good to me so far. It's my main job, then my 2nd job is front house managing at my grandparents catfish restaurant. They've been in business 30 years....I was 4 when they opened it :) I grew up in it...sometimes its great and then sometimes its a pain in the butt.
> 
> I think that's great that you taught yourself photography! That's not easy. Do you do just sittings, or doyou do any nature photography or wedding?
> 
> And a catfish restaurant? That is cool! I love family owned restaurants. They are so few and far between nowadays. We go to this Italian place out here that is fantastic. They ended up being on that restaurant impossible show (random).Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, right?? I'm like family owned business all the way!! Mom and Pop places have some of the best food in my opinion.
> 
> I love Resturant Impossible, and Kitchen Nightmares lol Actually I love food network...Diners, Drive ins and Dives is my fav lol on that channel.
> 
> As for my photography I lean more towards natural light. I only do studio type work for newborns or icky rainy days :) I do it all though, kids, family, weddings, boudoir, editorial....I just love doing it! Its always been a hobby, but I slowly turned it into a bill payer :thumbup:
> 
> On another note...where's AidensMama today??Click to expand...

I watch all the same shows! Lol. That's really cool that you built a business like that. I admire that! 

I was thinking about her too. Hope she's ok!


----------



## Krissykat1006

I have certain T.V shows I am just obsessed with...and I don't have a specific genre, I love it all!!

Just got caught up on The Voice...I am so pumped for this season! I was going to get caught up on How I met you mother...but I actually HEAR my bed calling me LOL!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Krissy that's awesome you do photography! :) I love taking pictures but wouldn't call myself a photographer  I've always thought that'd be fun to have your own photography business though, as long as it wasn't your family's main income source - then it'd get stressful! And I agree that mom and pop restaurants are the best :)

On the topic of TV shows, I watch The Voice but am trying not to get too into it this season. Frankly it's just too many hours a week for one show! lol. I also love Grey's Anatomy, Parenthood, and Biggest Loser. My others tend to be comedies like Two Broke Girls, Mom, Last Man Standing, etc :)

I had curriculum night and open house tonight so I'm exhausted! The way we did open house, we all met in the gym and then the principal introduced each grade level team, and then we walked back to our classroom with our kids that were there. The parents stayed in the gym for a brief presentation then came to join us. Some of my teammate's kids didn't want to go and were being shy with their parents lol. Mine all ran up and hugged me and a few held my hand as we walked out and the rest followed like little ducklings. My first year teaching has been stressful but my kids can be so darn cute! <3


----------



## loulou82baby

Foreign Chick said:


> pretty good guess LOULOU :D AF is due on the 17th, so as you correctly guessed I'll probably start testing on the 13th heheheh
> 
> speaking of which, I just came back from the bathroom and found a little bit of brown discharge on the t-paper.... could this have to do with implantation?
> @ 5dpo? hmmmm

Sound like it could be:) GL!! FX'd!!


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> Dates are on the front page now, so I will keep updating it.

Thank you! Sorry it took so long to get back to you, just got home from work. Front is awesome:)


----------



## loulou82baby

Kk- that's awesome! I would love to do something so creative! There is so much beauty in some photographs, it's breathtaking and astonishing:) I also love the mom and pop's!! So so good and everything is homemade:) we have one around here that has the best seafood...now I'm hungry! Lol

Pnk-I love the part of my kids that their teachers get to see:) it has to be so rewarding for you! I get the non-stop fighting part of them, but they are fabulous when they are separated. I love having individual time with each of them:)

T.v. shows...I loved house when it was still on, bones, lizard lick, impractical jokers, property wars, and diners, dives, and drive-ins (or however that goes lol), I actually really like a lot of the foodie shows, but they always make me hungry! I thought it was cool that we went to a dive in Mississippi(talk about amazing bbq!) that was later featured on that show, but it ended up burning down. :( so sad...
Now that I'm starving, I'm gonna try and get some sleep lol, sweet dreams all:)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Talking about tv shows... Does anyone watch scandal?


----------



## DD80

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Krissy that's awesome you do photography! :) I love taking pictures but wouldn't call myself a photographer  I've always thought that'd be fun to have your own photography business though, as long as it wasn't your family's main income source - then it'd get stressful! And I agree that mom and pop restaurants are the best :)
> 
> On the topic of TV shows, I watch The Voice but am trying not to get too into it this season. Frankly it's just too many hours a week for one show! lol. I also love Grey's Anatomy, Parenthood, and Biggest Loser. My others tend to be comedies like Two Broke Girls, Mom, Last Man Standing, etc :)
> 
> I had curriculum night and open house tonight so I'm exhausted! The way we did open house, we all met in the gym and then the principal introduced each grade level team, and then we walked back to our classroom with our kids that were there. The parents stayed in the gym for a brief presentation then came to join us. Some of my teammate's kids didn't want to go and were being shy with their parents lol. Mine all ran up and hugged me and a few held my hand as we walked out and the rest followed like little ducklings. My first year teaching has been stressful but my kids can be so darn cute! <3

They sound really cute! It must feel good to be able to make a connection like that with those kids. You must be doing something right!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Any chart experts here? A long rant coming..... Got positive opk cd 14, 15 and 16 am turned negative 16 pm. So i think i O'd cd16. I had tons and tons and tons of ewcm 14,15,16,17 and turning creamy this morning ( never had that much in my whole life). The excm on 17 got me worried a bit if i did O? My temp yesterday cd17 was the highest so far 36.5. So this morning when i tried to temp, i put the thermometer in my mouth but didn't push in well COs i was really sleepy and when i realized it and tried to push it in, it started beeping. So i checked it and it was 36.4. So i reset it and put it back in correctly and when i checked it was 36.8 and that threw me completely. I reset and put it back in the 3rd time and it was 36.9. I gave it 5 mins and checked again and it was 36.8. I have done it in the past when i have taken it out , reset and put back in and the temp will be the same. This is my 2nd cycle temp and I think i didn't O and I have messed my chart up. Have any of u ladies experienced this ? Which temp should i take? HELP!!!!!; Sorry for the long rant.


----------



## BabyChaser09

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> I am, pretty much self taught so I don't think I'm on par with some who have actually went to college and studied, but I enjoy the slow going learning process, and its been good to me so far. It's my main job, then my 2nd job is front house managing at my grandparents catfish restaurant. They've been in business 30 years....I was 4 when they opened it :) I grew up in it...sometimes its great and then sometimes its a pain in the butt.
> 
> I think that's great that you taught yourself photography! That's not easy. Do you do just sittings, or doyou do any nature photography or wedding?
> 
> And a catfish restaurant? That is cool! I love family owned restaurants. They are so few and far between nowadays. We go to this Italian place out here that is fantastic. They ended up being on that restaurant impossible show (random).Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, right?? I'm like family owned business all the way!! Mom and Pop places have some of the best food in my opinion.
> 
> I love Resturant Impossible, and Kitchen Nightmares lol Actually I love food network...Diners, Drive ins and Dives is my fav lol on that channel.
> 
> As for my photography I lean more towards natural light. I only do studio type work for newborns or icky rainy days :) I do it all though, kids, family, weddings, boudoir, editorial....I just love doing it! Its always been a hobby, but I slowly turned it into a bill payer :thumbup:
> 
> On another note...where's AidensMama today??Click to expand...

I agree! mom and pop establishments tend to have THE. BEST. FOOD. i love trying a new "hole in the wall", no frills place and the food ends up being fantastic. Diners drive-ins and dives makes me want to eat my way through america.


----------



## BabyChaser09

Dreambaby69 said:


> Talking about tv shows... Does anyone watch scandal?

does anyone watch scandal??? more like my weekly schedule is planned around Thursdays at 10pm!!! OB-SESSED with that show!


----------



## BabyChaser09

Ladies i'm pretty bummed this morning. :sulk: .. I'm 6DPO and i had cramps this morning that felt like period cramps. AF is due in 5 days, so these cramps are a bit early for me but they had that dull crampy feeling like i tend to get a few days before AF. So i'm sad. :(


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Any chart experts here? A long rant coming..... Got positive opk cd 14, 15 and 16 am turned negative 16 pm. So i think i O'd cd16. I had tons and tons and tons of ewcm 14,15,16,17 and turning creamy this morning ( never had that much in my whole life). The excm on 17 got me worried a bit if i did O? My temp yesterday cd17 was the highest so far 36.5. So this morning when i tried to temp, i put the thermometer in my mouth but didn't push in well COs i was really sleepy and when i realized it and tried to push it in, it started beeping. So i checked it and it was 36.4. So i reset it and put it back in correctly and when i checked it was 36.8 and that threw me completely. I reset and put it back in the 3rd time and it was 36.9. I gave it 5 mins and checked again and it was 36.8. I have done it in the past when i have taken it out , reset and put back in and the temp will be the same. This is my 2nd cycle temp and I think i didn't O and I have messed my chart up. Have any of u ladies experienced this ? Which temp should i take? HELP!!!!!; Sorry for the long rant.

I am new to charting so I really have no idea I would chart the 36.8 though and just wait and see what the chart says, it will tell you if you O'd :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Krissy that's awesome you do photography! :) I love taking pictures but wouldn't call myself a photographer  I've always thought that'd be fun to have your own photography business though, as long as it wasn't your family's main income source - then it'd get stressful! And I agree that mom and pop restaurants are the best :)
> 
> On the topic of TV shows, I watch The Voice but am trying not to get too into it this season. Frankly it's just too many hours a week for one show! lol. I also love Grey's Anatomy, Parenthood, and Biggest Loser. My others tend to be comedies like Two Broke Girls, Mom, Last Man Standing, etc :)
> 
> I had curriculum night and open house tonight so I'm exhausted! The way we did open house, we all met in the gym and then the principal introduced each grade level team, and then we walked back to our classroom with our kids that were there. The parents stayed in the gym for a brief presentation then came to join us. Some of my teammate's kids didn't want to go and were being shy with their parents lol. Mine all ran up and hugged me and a few held my hand as we walked out and the rest followed like little ducklings. My first year teaching has been stressful but my kids can be so darn cute! <3

Awww you had a good day!!!

I am a Grey's Anatomy fanatic....love that show.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Woke up with sour stomach....not trying to read into this, but I haven't had sour stomach in years. Already tinkled this morning so will have to smu test later.


----------



## Krissykat1006

I managed to pee again lol

still looking all negative to me, testing again tomorrrrrow!
 



Attached Files:







8dpo.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pickletilly

I'm a Greys lover too :thumbup:
Haven't watched the new episodes yet though, as I live in the uk I usually watch it online the day after it airs in US, but my laptop went bust and iPads don't have flash damnit! 

The red monster is a lot lighter today, I'm hoping it tails off sooner than later. FF says my fertile week is the last week I'm October. But I'm thinking that since last month was the iffy-just-come-off-the-pill-month and was an extremely long cycle for me, that this cycle might be a bit shorter and bring my fertile week closer?? Is that possible?! I hope so cause I go away on the day before ovulation :dohh:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> I'm a Greys lover too :thumbup:
> Haven't watched the new episodes yet though, as I live in the uk I usually watch it online the day after it airs in US, but my laptop went bust and iPads don't have flash damnit!
> 
> The red monster is a lot lighter today, I'm hoping it tails off sooner than later. FF says my fertile week is the last week I'm October. But I'm thinking that since last month was the iffy-just-come-off-the-pill-month and was an extremely long cycle for me, that this cycle might be a bit shorter and bring my fertile week closer?? Is that possible?! I hope so cause I go away on the day before ovulation :dohh:

Do you have opk's to test? If you have the cheapies and aren't really sure when you O start testing as soon as AF leaves.


----------



## Pickletilly

Yeh I will do that :) where do you buy yours from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Krissykat1006

I got my on amazon.com the wondfu ones :)


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly said:


> I'm a Greys lover too :thumbup:
> Haven't watched the new episodes yet though, as I live in the uk I usually watch it online the day after it airs in US, but my laptop went bust and iPads don't have flash damnit!
> 
> The red monster is a lot lighter today, I'm hoping it tails off sooner than later. FF says my fertile week is the last week I'm October. But I'm thinking that since last month was the iffy-just-come-off-the-pill-month and was an extremely long cycle for me, that this cycle might be a bit shorter and bring my fertile week closer?? Is that possible?! I hope so cause I go away on the day before ovulation :dohh:

It is possible as your cycle regulates. What was your cycle before the pill, was it regular? I agree with KK - opks are helpful. If I went by body signals, I'd be all confused and convinced I O'd on Friday. I think I O'd last night because opks were most positive Monday night/Tuesday morning. I bought mine on eBay. 50 for 8.99. 

KK- hope you feel bettrer! Sour stomach is the worst. It's hard not to symptom spot it, but you have a great attitude! 

I bd last night for good measure, even though it might be too late for o. Not too late to have fun. :winkwink: bd stands for "boogie down" for me because when I first came here I could not figure out what bd stood for...lol boogie down seems more logical than baby dance. :winkwink: I also like to call it hd which is the "hibbity dibbity" :)


----------



## Pickletilly

DD80 said:


> It is possible as your cycle regulates. What was your cycle before the pill, was it regular? I agree with KK - opks are helpful. If I went by body signals, I'd be all confused and convinced I O'd on Friday. I think I O'd last night because opks were most positive Monday night/Tuesday morning. I bought mine on eBay. 50 for 8.99.
> 
> I bd last night for good measure, even though it might be too late for o. Not too late to have fun. :winkwink: bd stands for "boogie down" for me because when I first came here I could not figure out what bd stood for...lol boogie down seems more logical than baby dance. :winkwink: I also like to call it hd which is the "hibbity dibbity" :)

To be honest I was 16 and never paid attention as to what date my period came so I haven't got a clue! So this month I will be stick pee-er of the year just to figure out my cycle.

Boogie Down, I like it! I just thought it meant bed.. I couldn't understand what the point of missing out one letter was. I think baby dance is cute though, better than some naaaasty words some people use. Although one day I will say it out loud accidentally and people will be like whaaaaa' :haha:

I'm getting some pain in my right ovary. Random or ovulating during witchy time.. If that's possible. Hope not lol.


----------



## MizzyRoze

Good guess :) October 14th i am 10dpo ..


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> It is possible as your cycle regulates. What was your cycle before the pill, was it regular? I agree with KK - opks are helpful. If I went by body signals, I'd be all confused and convinced I O'd on Friday. I think I O'd last night because opks were most positive Monday night/Tuesday morning. I bought mine on eBay. 50 for 8.99.
> 
> I bd last night for good measure, even though it might be too late for o. Not too late to have fun. :winkwink: bd stands for "boogie down" for me because when I first came here I could not figure out what bd stood for...lol boogie down seems more logical than baby dance. :winkwink: I also like to call it hd which is the "hibbity dibbity" :)
> 
> To be honest I was 16 and never paid attention as to what date my period came so I haven't got a clue! So this month I will be stick pee-er of the year just to figure out my cycle.
> 
> Boogie Down, I like it! I just thought it meant bed.. I couldn't understand what the point of missing out one letter was. I think baby dance is cute though, better than some naaaasty words some people use. Although one day I will say it out loud accidentally and people will be like whaaaaa' :haha:
> 
> I'm getting some pain in my right ovary. Random or ovulating during witchy time.. If that's possible. Hope not lol.Click to expand...

Probably random. If you pay attention, you get all kinds of weird pains,bubbles, tenderness all throughout your cycle. I always think "this never happened before," but then I think, "I've never paid attention at this level before." I am one that knows my body too. I think the tests will help you get the hang of it. Although its weird to me, learning about cervical mucus and position is helping a bit even though it take a few months of paying attention to learn. You'll get there. I am still learning too. A lot. :winkwink:


----------



## MizzyRoze

Good Morning Ladies <3 Just sitting at work and reading the posts and loving how everyone is just so friendly and helpful on this forum :) Kind of curious about your opinions on CM and your experiences thus far :D So usually after i O .. the CM is more creamy .. But this month since O .. completely different. Its more "wet" feeling (sorry if tmi) .. on occasion its a little creamy .. but more of a wet and the texture is that of like when i O'ed .. not understanding it .. i know i ovulated last friday, the CM is a little different from then but very similar .. hopefully this makes sense to you all  But i was just looking for opinions :)


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Pickletilly my first couple cycles off the pill were long, 33 and 36 days. The past couple months my cycles have been about 30 days, so I definitely think it regulates more as time goes.


----------



## Krissykat1006

MizzyRoze said:


> Good Morning Ladies <3 Just sitting at work and reading the posts and loving how everyone is just so friendly and helpful on this forum :) Kind of curious about your opinions on CM and your experiences thus far :D So usually after i O .. the CM is more creamy .. But this month since O .. completely different. Its more "wet" feeling (sorry if tmi) .. on occasion its a little creamy .. but more of a wet and the texture is that of like when i O'ed .. not understanding it .. i know i ovulated last friday, the CM is a little different from then but very similar .. hopefully this makes sense to you all  But i was just looking for opinions :)

I just started CM checking this month, never paid any attention to it before. Mine was super thick creamy till about yesterday and now its more watery lotion creamy. No idea if it means anything or not though :)


----------



## MizzyRoze

Krissykat1006 said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies <3 Just sitting at work and reading the posts and loving how everyone is just so friendly and helpful on this forum :) Kind of curious about your opinions on CM and your experiences thus far :D So usually after i O .. the CM is more creamy .. But this month since O .. completely different. Its more "wet" feeling (sorry if tmi) .. on occasion its a little creamy .. but more of a wet and the texture is that of like when i O'ed .. not understanding it .. i know i ovulated last friday, the CM is a little different from then but very similar .. hopefully this makes sense to you all  But i was just looking for opinions :)
> 
> I just started CM checking this month, never paid any attention to it before. Mine was super thick creamy till about yesterday and now its more watery lotion creamy. No idea if it means anything or not though :)Click to expand...

Hopefully it does mean something! :D Lol .. trying to be hopeful  Being TTC for about a year and 8 months now .. And its always been dry/creamy after ovulation .. so im hoping that the watery/mucous this month is a good sign :) Fingers crossed for all of us!:thumbup:


----------



## DD80

MizzyRoze said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies <3 Just sitting at work and reading the posts and loving how everyone is just so friendly and helpful on this forum :) Kind of curious about your opinions on CM and your experiences thus far :D So usually after i O .. the CM is more creamy .. But this month since O .. completely different. Its more "wet" feeling (sorry if tmi) .. on occasion its a little creamy .. but more of a wet and the texture is that of like when i O'ed .. not understanding it .. i know i ovulated last friday, the CM is a little different from then but very similar .. hopefully this makes sense to you all  But i was just looking for opinions :)
> 
> I just started CM checking this month, never paid any attention to it before. Mine was super thick creamy till about yesterday and now its more watery lotion creamy. No idea if it means anything or not though :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully it does mean something! :D Lol .. trying to be hopeful  Being TTC for about a year and 8 months now .. And its always been dry/creamy after ovulation .. so im hoping that the watery/mucous this month is a good sign :) Fingers crossed for all of us!:thumbup:Click to expand...

This is my first time checking it too, and I'm checking rather haphazardly and not taking notes, so I'm not much help. Sorry, I wish I knew something! :dohh:I've read that cm after ovulation is not reliable as an indicator of pg, until after most women know they are pg. Cervical position as well. :shrug:


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> Talking about tv shows... Does anyone watch scandal?

I've never heard of it, but the name says it all, I'd probably love it! lol...What's it about?


----------



## loulou82baby

BabyChaser09 said:


> Ladies i'm pretty bummed this morning. :sulk: .. I'm 6DPO and i had cramps this morning that felt like period cramps. AF is due in 5 days, so these cramps are a bit early for me but they had that dull crampy feeling like i tend to get a few days before AF. So i'm sad. :(

Don't give up yet, the month isn't over until the :witch: shows up! I also have all of my normal PMS symptoms, but I'm not going to give up til that nasty b*tch shows up! I'm sending you some PMA and lots of :hugs: Keep your chin up darling, that's the best thing we can all do, stress is bad in ttc and being pregnant. :hugs: I'll keep my FX'ed for you and lots of :dust:


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Any chart experts here? A long rant coming..... Got positive opk cd 14, 15 and 16 am turned negative 16 pm. So i think i O'd cd16. I had tons and tons and tons of ewcm 14,15,16,17 and turning creamy this morning ( never had that much in my whole life). The excm on 17 got me worried a bit if i did O? My temp yesterday cd17 was the highest so far 36.5. So this morning when i tried to temp, i put the thermometer in my mouth but didn't push in well COs i was really sleepy and when i realized it and tried to push it in, it started beeping. So i checked it and it was 36.4. So i reset it and put it back in correctly and when i checked it was 36.8 and that threw me completely. I reset and put it back in the 3rd time and it was 36.9. I gave it 5 mins and checked again and it was 36.8. I have done it in the past when i have taken it out , reset and put back in and the temp will be the same. This is my 2nd cycle temp and I think i didn't O and I have messed my chart up. Have any of u ladies experienced this ? Which temp should i take? HELP!!!!!; Sorry for the long rant.
> 
> I am new to charting so I really have no idea I would chart the 36.8 though and just wait and see what the chart says, it will tell you if you O'd :)Click to expand...


I agree. I would chart the 36.8 and see what happens over the next few days. One day a tiny bit off shouldnt mess up your chart too bad. If your worried then disregard the temp, or wait and see and if looks wrong or out of place than disregard it later. You should still be able to tell if you O'd depending on what your next few temps look like. 

This is why i decided to start OPK's. Temping is nice because it gets you looking at your cycle closely, and can confirm things in conjunction with other signs (CM, cramps, OPK's, etc) but with such weird cycles it's really hard to predict O, and temps only confirm after, so I need the OPK's to time BD right. 

Plus, I am constantly questioning the accuracy of temps, and thus the accuracy of my chart. If I had positive OPK's to match with temps and CM I know I'd feel more confident.

CD 5 (of a 15-20 day cycle) and not positive OPK yet. Don't even know if I'm truly ovulating with these SHORT cycles, and waiting for the surge to help me figure this out. Doc APPT in 7 days, getting all kinds of testing. I have a feeling it's gonna show thyroid problems, or at least will lead to progesterone supplementing and possibly clomid or something to facilitate O...just have to wait and see.


Baby dust to EVERYONE. :dust:


----------



## AidensMama

DD80 said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies <3 Just sitting at work and reading the posts and loving how everyone is just so friendly and helpful on this forum :) Kind of curious about your opinions on CM and your experiences thus far :D So usually after i O .. the CM is more creamy .. But this month since O .. completely different. Its more "wet" feeling (sorry if tmi) .. on occasion its a little creamy .. but more of a wet and the texture is that of like when i O'ed .. not understanding it .. i know i ovulated last friday, the CM is a little different from then but very similar .. hopefully this makes sense to you all  But i was just looking for opinions :)
> 
> I just started CM checking this month, never paid any attention to it before. Mine was super thick creamy till about yesterday and now its more watery lotion creamy. No idea if it means anything or not though :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully it does mean something! :D Lol .. trying to be hopeful  Being TTC for about a year and 8 months now .. And its always been dry/creamy after ovulation .. so im hoping that the watery/mucous this month is a good sign :) Fingers crossed for all of us!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> This is my first time checking it too, and I'm checking rather haphazardly and not taking notes, so I'm not much help. Sorry, I wish I knew something! :dohh:I've read that cm after ovulation is not reliable as an indicator of pg, until after most women know they are pg. Cervical position as well. :shrug:Click to expand...

Most reading shows that CM and CP aren't RELIABLE indicators of pg, however creamy CM after O shows up in a LOT of the charts I've seen that end up with a :bfp: that cycle. Also, GLOBS or alot of thick CM seems to be positive signs, though definitely not exclusively on pg charts. CP seems to vary however...but hoping the CM is a good sign for you ladies!:thumbup: Let's see some :bfp: 's Soooooon!


----------



## AidensMama

Wow. Away for just a couple days and this thread certainly has been busy!

Welcome to all the new ladies, especially those I haven't gotten to really interact with yet. :hi:

KK- Hope your sour belly get's better..or maybe that it continues a while and that you get a :bfp: I know that an icky belly can be miserable, but if It's mean you caught a sticky bean than I guess it's worth it. Keep on testing and hopefully you'll see that second line appear REALLY soon.

I don't watch Grey's or Scandal, but they both do sound really interesting. I hear a great deal about both. I am seriously happy that a ton of my favorite shows have recently/are currently coming back into season. I also like October because American Horror Story and The Walking Dead Come back, my favorite creepy shows. 

Did any of you ladies watch Devious Maids? I thought it was pretty good, so far. I also really enjoy Son's of Anarchy (though this season is a bit iffy for me), Modern Family, The Middle, Big Bang Theory, ONCE UPON A TIME, and How I Met Your Mother.

Wow, that sounds like a lot of TV, but I don't drive and we don't go out much, so when I'm not playing cars and trucks or practicing letter numbers and shapes with DS, cooking and cleaning, or busy with school and reading giant books, I guess it's how I like to relax.

SOOO glad to be finished with my super-intense Literature Course. 2 Days of busting my butt really hard on final assignments, but I feel so accomplished and optimistic that my grade for the class will be nice and high and reflect positively in my overall GPA. Not looking forward to the Math Courses I have coming up, but this 2 week break in between is going to be GLORIOUS!

So ladies, how is everyone? Cycle/symptom updates? I need the scoop. FX'ed for all.:hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

AidensMama said:


> Wow. Away for just a couple days and this thread certainly has been busy!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, especially those I haven't gotten to really interact with yet. :hi:
> 
> KK- Hope your sour belly get's better..or maybe that it continues a while and that you get a :bfp: I know that an icky belly can be miserable, but if It's mean you caught a sticky bean than I guess it's worth it. Keep on testing and hopefully you'll see that second line appear REALLY soon.
> 
> I don't watch Grey's or Scandal, but they both do sound really interesting. I hear a great deal about both. I am seriously happy that a ton of my favorite shows have recently/are currently coming back into season. I also like October because American Horror Story and The Walking Dead Come back, my favorite creepy shows.
> 
> Did any of you ladies watch Devious Maids? I thought it was pretty good, so far. I also really enjoy Son's of Anarchy (though this season is a bit iffy for me), Modern Family, The Middle, Big Bang Theory, ONCE UPON A TIME, and How I Met Your Mother.
> 
> Wow, that sounds like a lot of TV, but I don't drive and we don't go out much, so when I'm not playing cars and trucks or practicing letter numbers and shapes with DS, cooking and cleaning, or busy with school and reading giant books, I guess it's how I like to relax.
> 
> SOOO glad to be finished with my super-intense Literature Course. 2 Days of busting my butt really hard on final assignments, but I feel so accomplished and optimistic that my grade for the class will be nice and high and reflect positively in my overall GPA. Not looking forward to the Math Courses I have coming up, but this 2 week break in between is going to be GLORIOUS!
> 
> So ladies, how is everyone? Cycle/symptom updates? I need the scoop. FX'ed for all.:hugs:

It's good to have you back :flower: I hope you did well in your literature course! I'm sure you'll do just fine in math, thankfully you have a 2 week break to rest up for it:happydance: Math is my worst subject and I have a 6th grader in advanced math! I have to laugh on a daily basis when she says, "Mom, can you help me on this math question?" I am learning a lot, and we make it through. It's amazing how much the curriculum has changed since I was in school, she's doing math I did in high school and she's only in 6th grade!

When I write it down I feel like I watch a lot of tv, but I record a lot of shows and watch them when it's quiet time after the kids go to bed. We all need down time to keep our sanity! :wacko: I have never seen devious maids, but it doesn't help I work nights, when most of the good shows are on!

As far as cycle, I'm only 4po and have most of my normal PMS symptoms, plus my allergies are going crazy! I'm going to try not to ss this cycle as it drives me mad! lol

I am so excited for you to go to the doctor and get some answers! I've been on dr. google trying to find things that can naturally lengthen your cycle, but it seems everything has terrible side effects! Hopefully you won't have to wait long after your appointment to get some answers. Lots of luck and :hugs: your way!


----------



## Krissykat1006

AidensMama said:


> Wow. Away for just a couple days and this thread certainly has been busy!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, especially those I haven't gotten to really interact with yet. :hi:
> 
> KK- Hope your sour belly get's better..or maybe that it continues a while and that you get a :bfp: I know that an icky belly can be miserable, but if It's mean you caught a sticky bean than I guess it's worth it. Keep on testing and hopefully you'll see that second line appear REALLY soon.
> 
> I don't watch Grey's or Scandal, but they both do sound really interesting. I hear a great deal about both. I am seriously happy that a ton of my favorite shows have recently/are currently coming back into season. I also like October because American Horror Story and The Walking Dead Come back, my favorite creepy shows.
> 
> Did any of you ladies watch Devious Maids? I thought it was pretty good, so far. I also really enjoy Son's of Anarchy (though this season is a bit iffy for me), Modern Family, The Middle, Big Bang Theory, ONCE UPON A TIME, and How I Met Your Mother.
> 
> Wow, that sounds like a lot of TV, but I don't drive and we don't go out much, so when I'm not playing cars and trucks or practicing letter numbers and shapes with DS, cooking and cleaning, or busy with school and reading giant books, I guess it's how I like to relax.
> 
> SOOO glad to be finished with my super-intense Literature Course. 2 Days of busting my butt really hard on final assignments, but I feel so accomplished and optimistic that my grade for the class will be nice and high and reflect positively in my overall GPA. Not looking forward to the Math Courses I have coming up, but this 2 week break in between is going to be GLORIOUS!
> 
> So ladies, how is everyone? Cycle/symptom updates? I need the scoop. FX'ed for all.:hugs:

girls was cramming for them finals :) sounds like you should get good marks!

I haven't watched devious maids, BUT I was a huge desperate housewives fan...and I think....think...Eva longoria is a producer for the maids show? I keep meaning to check it out, hoping Netflix tosses it up soon :)

My sour stomach went away as the morning progressed though I still feel really icky, but I have some major allergies issues today with being so stopped up so that has me feeling like poop. Fixing to go to grab a coffee and pick my baby girl up from the groomers and come home and sew and relax. Keeping it low key for dinner tonight and just gonna try to enjoy the evening. :)


----------



## BabyChaser09

loulou82baby said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i'm pretty bummed this morning. :sulk: .. I'm 6DPO and i had cramps this morning that felt like period cramps. AF is due in 5 days, so these cramps are a bit early for me but they had that dull crampy feeling like i tend to get a few days before AF. So i'm sad. :(
> 
> Don't give up yet, the month isn't over until the :witch: shows up! I also have all of my normal PMS symptoms, but I'm not going to give up til that nasty b*tch shows up! I'm sending you some PMA and lots of :hugs: Keep your chin up darling, that's the best thing we can all do, stress is bad in ttc and being pregnant. :hugs: I'll keep my FX'ed for you and lots of :dust:Click to expand...

aww thanks loulou! i totally needed that. i know i should have a PMA but sometimes during TTC its easy to get down on urself. at this point im like it is what it is. we'll just try again if the witch shows her ugly face.


----------



## Dreambaby69

AidensMama said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Any chart experts here? A long rant coming..... Got positive opk cd 14, 15 and 16 am turned negative 16 pm. So i think i O'd cd16. I had tons and tons and tons of ewcm 14,15,16,17 and turning creamy this morning ( never had that much in my whole life). The excm on 17 got me worried a bit if i did O? My temp yesterday cd17 was the highest so far 36.5. So this morning when i tried to temp, i put the thermometer in my mouth but didn't push in well COs i was really sleepy and when i realized it and tried to push it in, it started beeping. So i checked it and it was 36.4. So i reset it and put it back in correctly and when i checked it was 36.8 and that threw me completely. I reset and put it back in the 3rd time and it was 36.9. I gave it 5 mins and checked again and it was 36.8. I have done it in the past when i have taken it out , reset and put back in and the temp will be the same. This is my 2nd cycle temp and I think i didn't O and I have messed my chart up. Have any of u ladies experienced this ? Which temp should i take? HELP!!!!!; Sorry for the long rant.
> 
> I am new to charting so I really have no idea I would chart the 36.8 though and just wait and see what the chart says, it will tell you if you O'd :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. I would chart the 36.8 and see what happens over the next few days. One day a tiny bit off shouldnt mess up your chart too bad. If your worried then disregard the temp, or wait and see and if looks wrong or out of place than disregard it later. You should still be able to tell if you O'd depending on what your next few temps look like.
> 
> This is why i decided to start OPK's. Temping is nice because it gets you looking at your cycle closely, and can confirm things in conjunction with other signs (CM, cramps, OPK's, etc) but with such weird cycles it's really hard to predict O, and temps only confirm after, so I need the OPK's to time BD right.
> 
> Plus, I am constantly questioning the accuracy of temps, and thus the accuracy of my chart. If I had positive OPK's to match with temps and CM I know I'd feel more confident.
> 
> CD 5 (of a 15-20 day cycle) and not positive OPK yet. Don't even know if I'm truly ovulating with these SHORT cycles, and waiting for the surge to help me figure this out. Doc APPT in 7 days, getting all kinds of testing. I have a feeling it's gonna show thyroid problems, or at least will lead to progesterone supplementing and possibly clomid or something to facilitate O...just have to wait and see.
> 
> 
> Baby dust to EVERYONE. :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you soooooooo much for replying, for a second i tot everyone was ignoring me except krissy lol.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Any chart experts here? A long rant coming..... Got positive opk cd 14, 15 and 16 am turned negative 16 pm. So i think i O'd cd16. I had tons and tons and tons of ewcm 14,15,16,17 and turning creamy this morning ( never had that much in my whole life). The excm on 17 got me worried a bit if i did O? My temp yesterday cd17 was the highest so far 36.5. So this morning when i tried to temp, i put the thermometer in my mouth but didn't push in well COs i was really sleepy and when i realized it and tried to push it in, it started beeping. So i checked it and it was 36.4. So i reset it and put it back in correctly and when i checked it was 36.8 and that threw me completely. I reset and put it back in the 3rd time and it was 36.9. I gave it 5 mins and checked again and it was 36.8. I have done it in the past when i have taken it out , reset and put back in and the temp will be the same. This is my 2nd cycle temp and I think i didn't O and I have messed my chart up. Have any of u ladies experienced this ? Which temp should i take? HELP!!!!!; Sorry for the long rant.
> 
> I am new to charting so I really have no idea I would chart the 36.8 though and just wait and see what the chart says, it will tell you if you O'd :)Click to expand...

Thanks Hun xx


----------



## loulou82baby

BabyChaser09 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i'm pretty bummed this morning. :sulk: .. I'm 6DPO and i had cramps this morning that felt like period cramps. AF is due in 5 days, so these cramps are a bit early for me but they had that dull crampy feeling like i tend to get a few days before AF. So i'm sad. :(
> 
> Don't give up yet, the month isn't over until the :witch: shows up! I also have all of my normal PMS symptoms, but I'm not going to give up til that nasty b*tch shows up! I'm sending you some PMA and lots of :hugs: Keep your chin up darling, that's the best thing we can all do, stress is bad in ttc and being pregnant. :hugs: I'll keep my FX'ed for you and lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> aww thanks loulou! i totally needed that. i know i should have a PMA but sometimes during TTC its easy to get down on urself. at this point im like it is what it is. we'll just try again if the witch shows her ugly face.Click to expand...

I totally understand, that's why I'm so thankful for this thread! We all get down and have bad days, esp ttc, but all we can do is be there for each other and keep trying til we get our :bfp:'s!!!! I'm finding it much easier this month having you girls to talk to, even my oh is thankful I have you girls :haha: He says every day, "how is the baby-making forum today?" lol


----------



## loulou82baby

Dream- definitely not ignoring you, I'm just no help at all! I have no knowledge of charts or temps...I'm sure you will get things figured out:) I think I would drive myself even more crazy if I tried to do temps lol. GL and lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## DD80

Dream - I'm not ignoring you! Sometimes this board moves fast and I don't see certain posts. Sometimes I don't know the answer, so I wait for someone else to answer. I'm sorry. I don't know what you should do - I'm so haphazard with everything, but like KK said, my first instinct is to take the 36.8. See what tomorrow brings! :)

Baby chaser - don't give up yet. Af cramps don't mean anything yet. I remember being sort of crampy at times. I've also read that a lot of women feel like that. We are all in this to win this!


----------



## AidensMama

loulou82baby said:



> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> Wow. Away for just a couple days and this thread certainly has been busy!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, especially those I haven't gotten to really interact with yet. :hi:
> 
> KK- Hope your sour belly get's better..or maybe that it continues a while and that you get a :bfp: I know that an icky belly can be miserable, but if It's mean you caught a sticky bean than I guess it's worth it. Keep on testing and hopefully you'll see that second line appear REALLY soon.
> 
> I don't watch Grey's or Scandal, but they both do sound really interesting. I hear a great deal about both. I am seriously happy that a ton of my favorite shows have recently/are currently coming back into season. I also like October because American Horror Story and The Walking Dead Come back, my favorite creepy shows.
> 
> Did any of you ladies watch Devious Maids? I thought it was pretty good, so far. I also really enjoy Son's of Anarchy (though this season is a bit iffy for me), Modern Family, The Middle, Big Bang Theory, ONCE UPON A TIME, and How I Met Your Mother.
> 
> Wow, that sounds like a lot of TV, but I don't drive and we don't go out much, so when I'm not playing cars and trucks or practicing letter numbers and shapes with DS, cooking and cleaning, or busy with school and reading giant books, I guess it's how I like to relax.
> 
> SOOO glad to be finished with my super-intense Literature Course. 2 Days of busting my butt really hard on final assignments, but I feel so accomplished and optimistic that my grade for the class will be nice and high and reflect positively in my overall GPA. Not looking forward to the Math Courses I have coming up, but this 2 week break in between is going to be GLORIOUS!
> 
> So ladies, how is everyone? Cycle/symptom updates? I need the scoop. FX'ed for all.:hugs:
> 
> It's good to have you back :flower: I hope you did well in your literature course! I'm sure you'll do just fine in math, thankfully you have a 2 week break to rest up for it:happydance: Math is my worst subject and I have a 6th grader in advanced math! I have to laugh on a daily basis when she says, "Mom, can you help me on this math question?" I am learning a lot, and we make it through. It's amazing how much the curriculum has changed since I was in school, she's doing math I did in high school and she's only in 6th grade!
> 
> When I write it down I feel like I watch a lot of tv, but I record a lot of shows and watch them when it's quiet time after the kids go to bed. We all need down time to keep our sanity! :wacko: I have never seen devious maids, but it doesn't help I work nights, when most of the good shows are on!
> 
> As far as cycle, I'm only 4po and have most of my normal PMS symptoms, plus my allergies are going crazy! I'm going to try not to ss this cycle as it drives me mad! lol
> 
> I am so excited for you to go to the doctor and get some answers! I've been on dr. google trying to find things that can naturally lengthen your cycle, but it seems everything has terrible side effects! Hopefully you won't have to wait long after your appointment to get some answers. Lots of luck and :hugs: your way!Click to expand...

 

I know, when I attempt to help my younger cousin's or nieces and nephews who are in late elementary/middle school with their Math work I am always shocked at how advanced it seems for their age. I didn't see a lot of what they are doing in like 6-8th grade untill my sophmore, or maybe even Junior year. I didn't do calculus or anything like that, I took the easy route and went with algebra, geometry, BASIC trig, and then Business Math as a senior. I feel pretty confident though, they have a sort of self-tester, tutor program available online through my University, so I'm going to take advantage of that during my break and try to brush up my skills a little. It's things like multiplying and dividing fractions that scares me, it's been soooo long.

Most of my TV is done in quiet time as well. I either do Netflix or I watch previously aired episodes online. Sometimes you just need to zone out and relax a bit to keep sane!


4dpo is a rough time, not alot you can do except wait it out. I know it's SOOO hard not to SS, but it doesn't really do much good except get you either prematurely excited or disappointed or worried or convinced one way or the other, way before you have a chance to confirm with a test. Still FX'ed that this your cycle for a :bfp: !:thumbup:

Thanks for the positive thoughts towards my appt. I am so excited too. I feel like I've been on a roller coaster of emotion lately. Some natural LP advice I've gotten directs me to trying vitamin b6 (which I'm currently taking). Also, the doc should be able to give me some insight about vitex or progesterone.

Just waiting to see how it goes, but the support does bolster my confidence and help me keep up the PMA! I love all of you ladies, makes it so much easier to go through the ups and downs when you have a group to vent to, ask advice from, share the events of your day, and seek support from.:hugs:


----------



## AidensMama

BabyChaser and Lou Lou, This thread and the forums in general have been great for me as well. The support, advice and just feeling of community makes it so much easier to keep up that PMA, although I do know it's hard to ALWAYS be positive when TTC. I was feeling really blue for a while, but coming back here always seems to help lift my spirit, or at least find a positive spin on a confusing or disappointing situation or series of events. Plus, knowing that everyone else has struggles and ups and downs makes it feel so much less lonely.

Dream, Happy to give any insight I can. I am definitely not an expert but have been charting and temping for a few cycles now, and constantly asking questions/doing reading to find answers and clarify things. 
Generally when I find people are responding it's because they either have no idea what to say, don't have enough knowledge to feel like they can really offer help, or just don't understand what your issue is fully, and therefor can't give advice or opinions. 

KK- I really was cramming my brain. I also had a large TEAM paper due, it was supposed to be around 2500-3000 words on "Literary Masterpieces throughout the Ages' and discuss writing in different eras. The work is NEVER divided equally, and while my teammates seemed to have a good attitude they were not reliable. I volunteered to edit and submit the final draft of our paper, and from 4 other teammates I only got between 600 and 1000 usable words of relevant content, so i had to basically write my own portion AND supplement everyone elses. Also, no on on my team seemed to know how to properly format a title or reference page, so I did that as well. I tried to explain in detail so that in their next course they will all be able to be more effective on team projects. I hope I did well for everyone, I'd really like to see the grade on that project impress everyone.

I believe you are correct that Eva Longoria is the producer on that. I usually watch it on-line after it has aired, and I've never seen Desperate Housewives but hear good things. As far as Netflix, I am obsessed with their exclusive show "Orange is the New Black". It's pretty...graphic...and adult themed...but it's absolutely interesting and entertaining. Hubby likes it as well."

Glad your sour belly seems to be feeling better, sorry to hear about your allergies. Hope all of this is leading up to a :bfp: !

I'm taking it easy for dinner tonight too. Hubby has a great cafeteria at work and said he had a big meal for "brunch", and I sent some leftover Chicken and Dumplings that I made for supper last night with him, so he should be full when he gets home. DS and I will probably just have soup and grilled cheese, or a frozen pizza or something. Maybe breakfast for dinner...that's pretty simple...we're going to go out and enjoy the fall weather and pretty leaves all over our backyard for a bit, so we'll see how I feel about it after we play for a while.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Any chart experts here? A long rant coming..... Got positive opk cd 14, 15 and 16 am turned negative 16 pm. So i think i O'd cd16. I had tons and tons and tons of ewcm 14,15,16,17 and turning creamy this morning ( never had that much in my whole life). The excm on 17 got me worried a bit if i did O? My temp yesterday cd17 was the highest so far 36.5. So this morning when i tried to temp, i put the thermometer in my mouth but didn't push in well COs i was really sleepy and when i realized it and tried to push it in, it started beeping. So i checked it and it was 36.4. So i reset it and put it back in correctly and when i checked it was 36.8 and that threw me completely. I reset and put it back in the 3rd time and it was 36.9. I gave it 5 mins and checked again and it was 36.8. I have done it in the past when i have taken it out , reset and put back in and the temp will be the same. This is my 2nd cycle temp and I think i didn't O and I have messed my chart up. Have any of u ladies experienced this ? Which temp should i take? HELP!!!!!; Sorry for the long rant.
> 
> I am new to charting so I really have no idea I would chart the 36.8 though and just wait and see what the chart says, it will tell you if you O'd :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. I would chart the 36.8 and see what happens over the next few days. One day a tiny bit off shouldnt mess up your chart too bad. If your worried then disregard the temp, or wait and see and if looks wrong or out of place than disregard it later. You should still be able to tell if you O'd depending on what your next few temps look like.
> 
> This is why i decided to start OPK's. Temping is nice because it gets you looking at your cycle closely, and can confirm things in conjunction with other signs (CM, cramps, OPK's, etc) but with such weird cycles it's really hard to predict O, and temps only confirm after, so I need the OPK's to time BD right.
> 
> Plus, I am constantly questioning the accuracy of temps, and thus the accuracy of my chart. If I had positive OPK's to match with temps and CM I know I'd feel more confident.
> 
> CD 5 (of a 15-20 day cycle) and not positive OPK yet. Don't even know if I'm truly ovulating with these SHORT cycles, and waiting for the surge to help me figure this out. Doc APPT in 7 days, getting all kinds of testing. I have a feeling it's gonna show thyroid problems, or at least will lead to progesterone supplementing and possibly clomid or something to facilitate O...just have to wait and see.
> 
> 
> Baby dust to EVERYONE. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you soooooooo much for replying, for a second i tot everyone was ignoring me except krissy lol.Click to expand...

LoL I try to reply to everything I can, but sometimes I manage to skip a page unknowingly! Would never purposely ignore you ladies :D


----------



## Krissykat1006

I think I dabble here and there in some of the other threads but this is ultimately where my "home" is on this board. Even after the TWW I'm still here more than any where else...I'm like that weird Uncle everyone has that doesn't know when they have overstayed their visit lol

I think we are all going to have self doubt and depression while TTC, there is no way to really avoid it, but the love, advice and laughter here helps numb us to all the negative sides of TTC. And that's what we all need now and then, is a little mental break from the stress. Hopefully some of my quirky antidotes will put a smile on your face along the way. I'm a little geeky (as if you didn't know that from my avatar) and weird and all I want is for people to smile.

I said something on another post a few weeks back about the only way this group could be even more awesome was if it was on FB (cause I'm a FB whore) I just love the dynamic here.


----------



## byrd.mama

Hey Y'all!!

I am 9 or 10 DPO and am impatiently waiting - I did give in and test today, but it was :bfn: but I know it is still too early because I have an irregular cycle. Praying for a positive soon.

Here are some of my symptoms so far:
tired
crampy (I don't normally cramp with AF)
backache
my face is broken out like when I was pregnant with my daughter
sore boobs
elevated temp
nausea
upset tummy, etc...

If I am infact pregnant - this would be our first time TTC with #2 - I didn't realize how perfect the conditions were until after we BD, and I started calculating O and best fertile days :thumbup:


----------



## Krissykat1006

byrd.mama said:


> Hey Y'all!!
> 
> I am 9 or 10 DPO and am impatiently waiting - I did give in and test today, but it was :bfn: but I know it is still too early because I have an irregular cycle. Praying for a positive soon.
> 
> Here are some of my symptoms so far:
> tired
> crampy (I don't normally cramp with AF)
> backache
> my face is broken out like when I was pregnant with my daughter
> sore boobs
> elevated temp
> nausea
> upset tummy, etc...
> 
> If I am infact pregnant - this would be our first time TTC with #2 - I didn't realize how perfect the conditions were until after we BD, and I started calculating O and best fertile days :thumbup:

:flower: welcome Byrd! I will toss my baby dust and glitter on you and hope we get to see a BFP from you soon!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

loulou82baby said:


> I totally understand, that's why I'm so thankful for this thread! We all get down and have bad days, esp ttc, but all we can do is be there for each other and keep trying til we get our :bfp:'s!!!! I'm finding it much easier this month having you girls to talk to, even my oh is thankful I have you girls :haha: He says every day, "how is the baby-making forum today?" lol

I feel the same way! I love having this thread even though we're not all at the same point in our cycles. I guess that makes it more fun though, because then we have more chances through the month for :bfp: announcements! :D This is a very friendly and upbeat bunch though, which really is what I need right now. :) I have so much going on right now which is both very exciting and overwhelming. I just began my first year of teaching, OH and I are in the process of moving in together, AND ttc! It's stressful but for years I've been saying how I want all these things so bad, so I guess I'm finally getting what I want ;)

I'm on cd 9 expecting to ovulate around the 18th. Starting the smep tomorrow though and super excited! :happydance:


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> byrd.mama said:
> 
> 
> Hey Y'all!!
> 
> I am 9 or 10 DPO and am impatiently waiting - I did give in and test today, but it was :bfn: but I know it is still too early because I have an irregular cycle. Praying for a positive soon.
> 
> Here are some of my symptoms so far:
> tired
> crampy (I don't normally cramp with AF)
> backache
> my face is broken out like when I was pregnant with my daughter
> sore boobs
> elevated temp
> nausea
> upset tummy, etc...
> 
> If I am infact pregnant - this would be our first time TTC with #2 - I didn't realize how perfect the conditions were until after we BD, and I started calculating O and best fertile days :thumbup:
> 
> :flower: welcome Byrd! I will toss my baby dust and glitter on you and hope we get to see a BFP from you soon!Click to expand...

And dont forget the sequins! I'm still bedazzling from a week ago. :winkwink: Welcome Byrd! :flower: good luck!


----------



## DD80

PnkPolkaDots said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> I totally understand, that's why I'm so thankful for this thread! We all get down and have bad days, esp ttc, but all we can do is be there for each other and keep trying til we get our :bfp:'s!!!! I'm finding it much easier this month having you girls to talk to, even my oh is thankful I have you girls :haha: He says every day, "how is the baby-making forum today?" lol
> 
> I feel the same way! I love having this thread even though we're not all at the same point in our cycles. I guess that makes it more fun though, because then we have more chances through the month for :bfp: announcements! :D This is a very friendly and upbeat bunch though, which really is what I need right now. :) I have so much going on right now which is both very exciting and overwhelming. I just began my first year of teaching, OH and I are in the process of moving in together, AND ttc! It's stressful but for years I've been saying how I want all these things so bad, so I guess I'm finally getting what I want ;)
> 
> I'm on cd 9 expecting to ovulate around the 18th. Starting the smep tomorrow though and super excited! :happydance:Click to expand...

I agree. I get put off a bit after too much talk of charting and cm. I'm not saying I don't want to talk about it - I have questions too! And I obsess about it all! But, that's why I like to talk about other things and learn more about you all...then it just feels like I'm talking with friends around a cheesecake and a bottle of wine. I love reading about all of your days and goings on. It keeps me sane...well kinda.:winkwink:


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> PnkPolkaDots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> I totally understand, that's why I'm so thankful for this thread! We all get down and have bad days, esp ttc, but all we can do is be there for each other and keep trying til we get our :bfp:'s!!!! I'm finding it much easier this month having you girls to talk to, even my oh is thankful I have you girls :haha: He says every day, "how is the baby-making forum today?" lol
> 
> I feel the same way! I love having this thread even though we're not all at the same point in our cycles. I guess that makes it more fun though, because then we have more chances through the month for :bfp: announcements! :D This is a very friendly and upbeat bunch though, which really is what I need right now. :) I have so much going on right now which is both very exciting and overwhelming. I just began my first year of teaching, OH and I are in the process of moving in together, AND ttc! It's stressful but for years I've been saying how I want all these things so bad, so I guess I'm finally getting what I want ;)
> 
> I'm on cd 9 expecting to ovulate around the 18th. Starting the smep tomorrow though and super excited! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I get put off a bit after too much talk of charting and cm. I'm not saying I don't want to talk about it - I have questions too! And I obsess about it all! But, that's why I like to talk about other things and learn more about you all...then it just feels like I'm talking with friends around a cheesecake and a bottle of wine. I love reading about all of your days and goings on. It keeps me sane...well kinda.:winkwink:Click to expand...

You had to go and mention cheesecake. Now I want a cheesecake blizzard from DQ.....unfortunaltey the only DQ that can actually move faster than a snails pace around here is 30 minutes away. For real, the three in town makes you wait 20-30 for an order. :growlmad:


----------



## allisonmh

Hi ladies. I know this thread has been going for a while now, but mind if I join this late on? I'm currently 2dpo and going crazy!! This is my 2nd cycle on clomid and first cycle for ovidrel. Is anyone else taking any sort of fertility meds?


----------



## Krissykat1006

allisonmh said:


> Hi ladies. I know this thread has been going for a while now, but mind if I join this late on? I'm currently 2dpo and going crazy!! This is my 2nd cycle on clomid and first cycle for ovidrel. Is anyone else taking any sort of fertility meds?

Welcome Allison :flower:

I'm on cycle #2 for TTC #2, no fertility meds here yet, just going to keep doing temps, cm and opks for the rest of the year. If I don't have any lucky I'll try a different route and see a Dr in the new year :) I'm 8 dpo today, trying not to symptom spot (sooo hard) and AF should be here on the 14th. So just a few more days to go...but I POAS every day cause I'm an addict :winkwink:

Lots of luck and baby dust, glitter and SEQUINS ( DD80 will be by with a bedazzler afterwhile) settle in, and get comfortable :)


----------



## DD80

allisonmh said:


> Hi ladies. I know this thread has been going for a while now, but mind if I join this late on? I'm currently 2dpo and going crazy!! This is my 2nd cycle on clomid and first cycle for ovidrel. Is anyone else taking any sort of fertility meds?

Welcome! :flower: I don't know anything about fertility treatments, I'm sure someone does around here. Good luck!

KK - I love DQ. I'm lucky to have one about 5 mins away. Funny how they can take a long time though...it's just ice cream and fried food. My favorite ice cream is that blue bunny red velvet cake ice cream. Divine. It is one of only the few things I miss now that I'm gluten free. Seriously...go buy some now.


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I know this thread has been going for a while now, but mind if I join this late on? I'm currently 2dpo and going crazy!! This is my 2nd cycle on clomid and first cycle for ovidrel. Is anyone else taking any sort of fertility meds?
> 
> Welcome! :flower: I'm not doing any fertility treatments, but maybe someone around here is. Good luck!
> 
> KK - I love DQ. I'm lucky to have one about 5 mins away. Funny how they can take a long time though...it's just ice cream and fried food. My favorite ice cream is that blue bunny red velvet cake ice cream. Divine. It is one of only the few things I miss now that I'm gluten free. Seriously...go buy some now.Click to expand...

LOL!! Well if its anywhere as near as tasty as bluebells red velvet I may have to, my ice cream of choice is Ben and Jerry's brownie cheesecake...omg Its so yummy!


----------



## allisonmh

Oh, I know! It's sooo hard not to symptom spot! I did it before the meds and now it's even worse since both meds mimic pregnancy symptoms! I feel like this is going to be longest 2 weeks ever! The dr told me to wait 16dpo to test, but I seriously don't think I'll be able to wait that long!! I'm too impatient!! Haha


----------



## allisonmh

With all this talk of DQ, it's making me want ice cream... I just made brownies, I think I know what that means... &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Krissykat1006

:winkwink:Yeah my self control is low...I admire the ladies who can actually wait till AF is late to test, they either have self control made of steel or they are all big fat LIARS!

I am going to try....TRY, skipping my testing tomorrow. I'm fooling myself cause I will probably test and then remember, "oh yeah I was supposed to wait!"


----------



## allisonmh

I'm going to go with they're all liars... It makes me feel less crazy. Haha! I wish I was that close to being able to test. Time just draggggsss on when you're waiting for something so exciting!


----------



## Krissykat1006

allisonmh said:


> I'm going to go with they're all liars... It makes me feel less crazy. Haha! I wish I was that close to being able to test. Time just draggggsss on when you're waiting for something so exciting!

Yeah I think the first 7 days is the worse, or at least it is for me. I have no idea what to do with myself during that time :shrug:

I guess I'm fixing to start dinner since I can't con any of my friends or family to come do it for me  having a major case of the "I don't want to's" right now.


----------



## BabyChaser09

Krissykat1006 said:


> :winkwink:Yeah my self control is low...I admire the ladies who can actually wait till AF is late to test, they either have self control made of steel or they are all big fat LIARS!
> 
> I am going to try....TRY, skipping my testing tomorrow. I'm fooling myself cause I will probably test and then remember, "oh yeah I was supposed to wait!"

Krissy I'm one of those people who just CAN'T test!! I toy with the idea but i'm like, idk what i'd do with those BFNs!! So i just wait until AF shows. And i know if my period doesnt come by the end of CD 28, i'm pregnant, because i have never ever ever been late.


----------



## Krissykat1006

BabyChaser09 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> :winkwink:Yeah my self control is low...I admire the ladies who can actually wait till AF is late to test, they either have self control made of steel or they are all big fat LIARS!
> 
> I am going to try....TRY, skipping my testing tomorrow. I'm fooling myself cause I will probably test and then remember, "oh yeah I was supposed to wait!"
> 
> Krissy I'm one of those people who just CAN'T test!! I toy with the idea but i'm like, idk what i'd do with those BFNs!! So i just wait until AF shows. And i know if my period doesnt come by the end of CD 28, i'm pregnant, because i have never ever ever been late.Click to expand...

SHENNANIGANS!!!! 

Seriously though...can I have an ounce of that self control??:devil:


----------



## Krissykat1006

I am starting to think I may be out...I had some typical AF symptoms pop up tonight (for me) I'm not giving up full hope, but I know that I won't be disappointed if I am not PG since I sense it probably coming...which is actually comforting.

But I have wanted to eat all day and I nearly went flip switch postal on my husband twice tonight over teeny tiny things and I only normally get like that a few days before AF arrives. Although last month I was cheerful and happy the entire time before AF so odder things have happened :D


----------



## DD80

KK - it is the blue bell one I'm talking about I think - I get them mixed up. I've been grumpy today too, but I think it's all hormones that cause that, not just AF. You're not out until the fat lady sings! Now you go on with ya crazy self and I wanna see a test tomorrow! All them ladies lie when they say they are waiting! Lol. :)

Allison - you enjoy those brownies! 

As for me I think I'm on 1dpo and I tested an opk and an hpt today...cause I'm THAT girl. Yeeeaaaaah.


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> KK - it is the blue bell one I'm talking about I think - I get them mixed up. I've been grumpy today too, but I think it's all hormones that cause that, not just AF. You're not out until the fat lady sings! Now you go on with ya crazy self and I wanna see a test tomorrow! All them ladies lie when they say they are waiting! Lol. :)
> 
> Allison - you enjoy those brownies!
> 
> As for me I think I'm on 1dpo and I tested an opk and an hpt today...cause I'm THAT girl. Yeeeaaaaah.

You know me I'm gonna keep on keeping on for the month till AF gives me a reason to take my platforms off and put my stripped heels back on!


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> KK - it is the blue bell one I'm talking about I think - I get them mixed up. I've been grumpy today too, but I think it's all hormones that cause that, not just AF. You're not out until the fat lady sings! Now you go on with ya crazy self and I wanna see a test tomorrow! All them ladies lie when they say they are waiting! Lol. :)
> 
> Allison - you enjoy those brownies!
> 
> As for me I think I'm on 1dpo and I tested an opk and an hpt today...cause I'm THAT girl. Yeeeaaaaah.
> 
> You know me I'm gonna keep on keeping on for the month till AF gives me a reason to take my platforms off and put my stripped heels back on!Click to expand...

Love it! :flasher: <---- what is this? I was looking for a high five and I found that! Why? Lmao....

So my left boob started hurting on the left side...like a needling pain. I just looked down in the shower and its now noticeably bigger than the right one. Last time I was pregnant, the right one got bigger, so I know this is new. I am way too early for anything as a sign, but i think my hormones are still screwy and it worries me a little. I hope I'm not out. I also hope it's not something sinister. I'm keeping my eye on it. Having some light cramping and bubbling too. Perhaps it's the wrap I ate for dinner!


----------



## loulou82baby

Welcome byrd and allison:) lots of glitter, sequins, and baby dust :dust:

You girls made me want some cheesecake! That is the only sweet thing I could eat every day! We don't have a dq anywhere near us, which is probably a good thing because my oh would be there every day lol:haha:

I agree with you about the ppl that "don't" test early, they're liars...except you babychaser, you wouldn't lie to us! ;)

I feel like I miss so much when I'm at work, it's so hard to catch up and respond lol.

I also agree that ss makes me crazy and I try not to do it, but hell, that's impossible! :haha:

Pnk-I'm glad we can help you get through everything you have going on, definitely sounds like you have a full plate! But you will get through it and we're here for you! :flower:

Kk-I know I won't be able to resist testing everyday, at least once a day! I think you should keep testing and posting so we have something to squint at lol;)

DD-that animated thing is kinda creepy lol, it makes me think of the guys who flash ppl lol. I would have to say one of my boobs is always bigger than the other and sometimes, during my special hormonal time, the smaller one catches up. I'm gonna blame it on the hormones!! Hopefully that's a good signs tho, that they're still pumping ok:)

I am indulging in some buttery noodles with garlic and parmesan at the moment, I was starving when I got home, and this was nearly effortless and probably better than brownies or cheesecake (not really!) :haha:


----------



## DD80

Ooh butter and parm spaghetti is sooooo goood. Yyyuuummm. I've heard that its good with browned butter too.

The little guy is called : flasher : and I don't know why he exists in emoticon land...

It is hard to catch up and respond to everyone. It's ok! It's like a giant conversation that moves to fast...lol


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

KK - I hope you get your :bfp:! There's still time left :)

Welcome Allison! :wave: This is a great bunch of ladies :D

I don't have self control when it comes to waiting to test either. Last month I started testing 10 dpo with IC and tested daily until AF came. I'm sure I'll do the same this month :rolleyes: I decided that I won't buy a FRER unless I'm late or I get a positive on an IC. I love using FRERs but they're too expensive to justify using often :( I've been getting excited about o-ing, which should be in about a week. It just hit me that when I o, I'll still have another 10 days before I can test. :dohh:


----------



## loulou82baby

It is a lot of conversation, but I do my best:) sometimes it skips pages on my phone and then I'll look back and feel like a giant ass for missing so much lol.

Pnk- I know how long it seems, and it really does seem like forever! But...between us and school we should be able to muster up some distraction:)

On a side note, that some may consider ss (I'm just calling it weird lol), I usually gag like crazy eveytime I brush my tounge and my gums bleed almost everytime I brush my teeth, but yest and todayI I've had none of that! I'm not complaining by any means, just think it's very strange! I can't remember a time that I have had neither thing happen while brushing...hmmm...


----------



## Dreambaby69

byrd.mama said:


> Hey Y'all!!
> 
> I am 9 or 10 DPO and am impatiently waiting - I did give in and test today, but it was :bfn: but I know it is still too early because I have an irregular cycle. Praying for a positive soon.
> 
> Here are some of my symptoms so far:
> tired
> crampy (I don't normally cramp with AF)
> backache
> my face is broken out like when I was pregnant with my daughter
> sore boobs
> elevated temp
> nausea
> upset tummy, etc...
> 
> If I am infact pregnant - this would be our first time TTC with #2 - I didn't realize how perfect the conditions were until after we BD, and I started calculating O and best fertile days :thumbup:

Welcome :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

allisonmh said:


> Hi ladies. I know this thread has been going for a while now, but mind if I join this late on? I'm currently 2dpo and going crazy!! This is my 2nd cycle on clomid and first cycle for ovidrel. Is anyone else taking any sort of fertility meds?

Welcome :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> :winkwink:Yeah my self control is low...I admire the ladies who can actually wait till AF is late to test, they either have self control made of steel or they are all big fat LIARS!
> 
> I am going to try....TRY, skipping my testing tomorrow. I'm fooling myself cause I will probably test and then remember, "oh yeah I was supposed to wait!"

Me too, i am going with majority are liars lol. When you hear that test stick calling out ur name, how the hell do u resist lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

BabyChaser09 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> :winkwink:Yeah my self control is low...I admire the ladies who can actually wait till AF is late to test, they either have self control made of steel or they are all big fat LIARS!
> 
> I am going to try....TRY, skipping my testing tomorrow. I'm fooling myself cause I will probably test and then remember, "oh yeah I was supposed to wait!"
> 
> Krissy I'm one of those people who just CAN'T test!! I toy with the idea but i'm like, idk what i'd do with those BFNs!! So i just wait until AF shows. And i know if my period doesnt come by the end of CD 28, i'm pregnant, because i have never ever ever been late.Click to expand...


:thumbup::thumbup:
U r one strong chick. Come toss me some of the will power cos i will be needing it lol.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> I am starting to think I may be out...I had some typical AF symptoms pop up tonight (for me) I'm not giving up full hope, but I know that I won't be disappointed if I am not PG since I sense it probably coming...which is actually comforting.
> 
> But I have wanted to eat all day and I nearly went flip switch postal on my husband twice tonight over teeny tiny things and I only normally get like that a few days before AF arrives. Although last month I was cheerful and happy the entire time before AF so odder things have happened :D

The hag hasn't showed so u r still in the game Hun.


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> KK - it is the blue bell one I'm talking about I think - I get them mixed up. I've been grumpy today too, but I think it's all hormones that cause that, not just AF. You're not out until the fat lady sings! Now you go on with ya crazy self and I wanna see a test tomorrow! All them ladies lie when they say they are waiting! Lol. :)
> 
> Allison - you enjoy those brownies!
> 
> As for me I think I'm on 1dpo and I tested an opk and an hpt today...cause I'm THAT girl. Yeeeaaaaah.

:happydance::happydance: u go girlfriend lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hey. How is everyone else today? Hope k? Xx


----------



## BabyChaser09

Krissykat1006 said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> :winkwink:Yeah my self control is low...I admire the ladies who can actually wait till AF is late to test, they either have self control made of steel or they are all big fat LIARS!
> 
> I am going to try....TRY, skipping my testing tomorrow. I'm fooling myself cause I will probably test and then remember, "oh yeah I was supposed to wait!"
> 
> Krissy I'm one of those people who just CAN'T test!! I toy with the idea but i'm like, idk what i'd do with those BFNs!! So i just wait until AF shows. And i know if my period doesnt come by the end of CD 28, i'm pregnant, because i have never ever ever been late.Click to expand...
> 
> SHENNANIGANS!!!!
> 
> Seriously though...can I have an ounce of that self control??:devil:Click to expand...


lol! I think its more FEAR than self-control! there was one time i took 3 tests. each morning i'd get up and test. each was negative. the next day i got my period. THE. WORST. FEELING!! so i just dont want to do it to myself again. although i am so so so tempted. which is why i refuse to pass by the walgreens on my way home. lol


----------



## loulou82baby

Baby- I can understand that, but I still feel the need to drive myself crazy lol. I feel like I just want to know asap so I can get in to the doc and run bloods, since I've previously had issues with hormones not rising which resulted in a loss. So I take the good with the bad and just try not to get my hopes too high with testing early:) and I really have no self control, I love poas! :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

Dream-all is good here, how are you today? When you posted my time said 2:59am, what time was it there?


----------



## BabyChaser09

loulou82baby said:


> Baby- I can understand that, but I still feel the need to drive myself crazy lol. I feel like I just want to know asap so I can get in to the doc and run bloods, since I've previously had issues with hormones not rising which resulted in a loss. So I take the good with the bad and just try not to get my hopes too high with testing early:) and I really have no self control, I love poas! :haha:

hahaha! i totally get why you want to test early! i feel like maybe if i don't test, AF will not appear. Like i'm playing jedi mind tricks on my body. it's so ridiculous. lol!


----------



## Pickletilly

Hiiiiiiii ladiessssssss !!
Welcome new comers! 
:kiss:

AF is finishing today, I am bouncing off the walls with excitement to start this ttc process again! Didn't think I would be excited after that looooong TWW that i will have to endure again.. BUT I AM! Yippee :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Speaking of times, am I the only UK chicky here? It's currently 13:51.
How's everyones TWW going?
Have you given in and tested yet KK?


----------



## BabyChaser09

Pickletilly said:


> Hiiiiiiii ladiessssssss !!
> Welcome new comers!
> :kiss:
> 
> AF is finishing today, I am bouncing off the walls with excitement to start this ttc process again! Didn't think I would be excited after that looooong TWW that i will have to endure again.. BUT I AM! Yippee :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Speaking of times, am I the only UK chicky here? It's currently 13:51.
> How's everyones TWW going?
> Have you given in and tested yet KK?

It's 8:55 here in New Jersey! Thanks for telling me the UK time, because I always wonder if it's an appropriate time to send FB messages to my cousin in London lol. The TWW sucks, AS USUAL. I'm on CD 22 I believe and 7 DPO. AF should be here in 4 stinkin' days. BOOOOOO!!!


----------



## loulou82baby

BabyChaser09 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Baby- I can understand that, but I still feel the need to drive myself crazy lol. I feel like I just want to know asap so I can get in to the doc and run bloods, since I've previously had issues with hormones not rising which resulted in a loss. So I take the good with the bad and just try not to get my hopes too high with testing early:) and I really have no self control, I love poas! :haha:
> 
> hahaha! i totally get why you want to test early! i feel like maybe if i don't test, AF will not appear. Like i'm playing jedi mind tricks on my body. it's so ridiculous. lol!Click to expand...

That is hilarious! I hope it works for you;) maybe I should try some jedi? :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> Hiiiiiiii ladiessssssss !!
> Welcome new comers!
> :kiss:
> 
> AF is finishing today, I am bouncing off the walls with excitement to start this ttc process again! Didn't think I would be excited after that looooong TWW that i will have to endure again.. BUT I AM! Yippee :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Speaking of times, am I the only UK chicky here? It's currently 13:51.
> How's everyones TWW going?
> Have you given in and tested yet KK?

I'm excited for you! The tww def sucks, but the trying is fun:) we can all only try our best and when it's time, it'll be time:) I can't wait to see some bfp's in here! :happydance: I'll keep my FX'ed for you! Lots of love and baby dust :dust: glitter, sparkles, and sequins lol :haha:


----------



## Pickletilly

Oh my, thank you, I don't know what to do with so much shiny stuff. 
:dust: the same to you!

I dunno, I know it sucks, I realised why everyone thinks it sucks while I was in the TWW, but I'm kind of looking forward to it. I'm an obsessive symptom spotter and I think although it stresses us out endlessly, I like the hope it gives us :) false sometimes maybe, but better to be hopeful than not. Right? Last cycle the thing that got me was I didn't have sore bb's, not even a hint, and I think I would definitely be someone who gets that massively when successful..


----------



## loulou82baby

Oh and Pickle, Dream is also from the UK. I forget how to convert from military time lol...my brain ferls mushy at the moment :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

Mine are sore for half of my cycle lol. Some months are worse than others. I have terrible pms symptoms(i think ibs makes it worse), so it makes it hard to ss sometimes. But believe I take every new little twinge and gas bubble and over analyze and think "could it be"? Lol...I drive myself nuts, so I started writing everything down in the beginning of last month so I can compare days and symptoms:)


----------



## Pickletilly

I can't believe how alike the symptoms are, I knew they were similar but I guess we don't take any notice of pms as we are so used to them. I sooo thought I was preggers, every time twinge and gas bubble I was like, I've never had that before! This must be it!! Clearly not. So I'm going to be looking for the same, but more upscale lol. I think it's kinda fun.


----------



## MizzyRoze

Good morning Ladies :) Back at work and catching up on all the posts .. Just love seeing how everyone is doing and being able to relate .. It definitely helps, which is nice during this long and excruciating 2ww  I'm also trying not to symptom spot .. but its terribly difficult .. lol.. and only have 1 test this month O.O so i'm trying to hold off for as long as possible .. AF is due the 18th .. I am going to try to wait to see if its late before testing .. Wish me luck! And have a good day ladies .. Lots and lots of babydust to all!


----------



## loulou82baby

Mizzy-GL AND FX'D lots of baby dust your way! :dust: you are also a patient girl! I work across the road from walmart and it's 24 hrs and the dollar tree is on my way to and from work, I can't wait to test! Lol
Pickle-it can be fun and it's something to do while waiting lol. The symptoms are so similar it's crazy! And I'm realizing I wasn't very diligent in writing everything down last month...disappointed in myself! Oh well, I've done very well this month:) and if this continues on to next cycle, I know I'll have lots of great info to compare! :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Kk-where's the darn pee stick? You didn't decide to hold out, did you? :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

ok ok :) here's your morning squinter...I will be back later to catch up on what I missed this morning!
 



Attached Files:







9dpo.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> ok ok :) here's your morning squinter...I will be back later to catch up on what I missed this morning!

Since I'm not familiar with ic's, can you show me where the test line is? I see a line, but I'm thinking it's where the end of the test starts...idk lol:confused:


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> ok ok :) here's your morning squinter...I will be back later to catch up on what I missed this morning!

You got a regular pic? Sometimes the inverted ones confuse me. :blush:

To my girls who can wait to test! I totally admire you guys - you guys are awesome! If I had a microscope that could look inside my body, I'd totally use it and since POAS is the closest thing, I go crazy with it!

Eating my gluten free pumpkin bars (made with almond butter) with my coffee right now...I'm in heaven. I love coffee - I make it with cream, almond milk (unsweetened), and coconut oil. I used to hate coffee - I was a tea drinker - only been drinking it about a year and now it's my favorite thing. Funny how tastes change. I haven't been able to drink much tea since my pregnancy - I think because I had peppermint tea right before I threw up. lol. I definitely cant' stand the thought of peppermint tea... :winkwink:


----------



## BabyChaser09

DD80 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> ok ok :) here's your morning squinter...I will be back later to catch up on what I missed this morning!
> 
> You got a regular pic? Sometimes the inverted ones confuse me. :blush:
> 
> To my girls who can wait to test! I totally admire you guys - you guys are awesome! If I had a microscope that could look inside my body, I'd totally use it and since POAS is the closest thing, I go crazy with it!
> 
> Eating my gluten free pumpkin bars (made with almond butter) with my coffee right now...I'm in heaven. I love coffee - I make it with cream, almond milk (unsweetened), and coconut oil. I used to hate coffee - I was a tea drinker - only been drinking it about a year and now it's my favorite thing. Funny how tastes change. I haven't been able to drink much tea since my pregnancy - I think because I had peppermint tea right before I threw up. lol. I definitely cant' stand the thought of peppermint tea... :winkwink:Click to expand...

coconut oil in coffee? thats new! i've never heard of that. i use coconut oil every day but only for beauty reasons (hair conditioner, facial moisturizer). since i've been using it as my facial moisturizer, my skin has been amazing! love the stuff

and its funny you mention you make stuff with almond butter. i was just thinking this morning, i've got to make some baked goods with my almond butter. i love making healthy snacks! i made some coconut flour chocolate chip muffins a few weeks ago and they were AMAZING


----------



## DD80

BabyChaser09 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> ok ok :) here's your morning squinter...I will be back later to catch up on what I missed this morning!
> 
> You got a regular pic? Sometimes the inverted ones confuse me. :blush:
> 
> To my girls who can wait to test! I totally admire you guys - you guys are awesome! If I had a microscope that could look inside my body, I'd totally use it and since POAS is the closest thing, I go crazy with it!
> 
> Eating my gluten free pumpkin bars (made with almond butter) with my coffee right now...I'm in heaven. I love coffee - I make it with cream, almond milk (unsweetened), and coconut oil. I used to hate coffee - I was a tea drinker - only been drinking it about a year and now it's my favorite thing. Funny how tastes change. I haven't been able to drink much tea since my pregnancy - I think because I had peppermint tea right before I threw up. lol. I definitely cant' stand the thought of peppermint tea... :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> coconut oil in coffee? thats new! i've never heard of that. i use coconut oil every day but only for beauty reasons (hair conditioner, facial moisturizer). since i've been using it as my facial moisturizer, my skin has been amazing! love the stuff
> 
> and its funny you mention you make stuff with almond butter. i was just thinking this morning, i've got to make some baked goods with my almond butter. i love making healthy snacks! i made some coconut flour chocolate chip muffins a few weeks ago and they were AMAZINGClick to expand...

Yeah, I love it too! It's so good to bake with and I use it on my skin too. I put a tbl in my coffee - I whip it all together in the magic bullet so it's not like an oil slick on top of my cup!

I love baking with almond, cashew and sunflower butter! Everything comes out moist and chewy. I have this blondie recipe that I make with cashew butter and chocolate chips and it is soooo good and soooo easy. I love that I can make chewy or cakey baked good with no flour...pretty amazing. :)


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> I think I dabble here and there in some of the other threads but this is ultimately where my "home" is on this board. Even after the TWW I'm still here more than any where else...I'm like that weird Uncle everyone has that doesn't know when they have overstayed their visit lol
> 
> I think we are all going to have self doubt and depression while TTC, there is no way to really avoid it, but the love, advice and laughter here helps numb us to all the negative sides of TTC. And that's what we all need now and then, is a little mental break from the stress. Hopefully some of my quirky antidotes will put a smile on your face along the way. I'm a little geeky (as if you didn't know that from my avatar) and weird and all I want is for people to smile.
> 
> I said something on another post a few weeks back about the only way this group could be even more awesome was if it was on FB (cause I'm a FB whore) I just love the dynamic here.


I remember when you said that. I was posting in that thread too, and I totally agree. Im a FB whore too:haha: 

This thread is really my favorite on the board. It's getting BUSY now, and conversation flies by. Every time I log in I'm reading PAGES of new information, I hope that means some :bfp: magic will accumulate with all us TTC ladies! :dust:

KK, I know you make me smile. I try to do the same, bring some positive energy to this whole TTC thing, and to this lovely group of ladies we've found.


----------



## AidensMama

allisonmh said:


> Hi ladies. I know this thread has been going for a while now, but mind if I join this late on? I'm currently 2dpo and going crazy!! This is my 2nd cycle on clomid and first cycle for ovidrel. Is anyone else taking any sort of fertility meds?


Welcome :hi: I'm not sure if any of the others in this thread are on any fertility meds (maybe???), but I have an appointment in 6 days with my doc, and I have a feeling I'll be starting clomid, or some type of meds after that visit.

My cycle is SUPER short, like 15-20 days (closer to the 15 lately), and I've been TTC for over a year with no sticky beans. I haven't done OPK's before this month, so I'm not sure if I am even ovulating, or if I just have a LP defect, or what exactly is going on. Lots of tests in my future. Any way, if I do start the meds after talking to the doc and my results come back, it will be really nice to have someone in the thread who can relate.

Currently im CD 6 and I DID have a huge temp dip yesterday and spike today, I only did one OPK yesterday and it was negative, though I didnt do a secoond in the evening (hopefully i didn't miss anything important) havent done one yet today, but I'm thinking the dip and spike were random and not O related. I can't wait to find out what is going on with this body of mine.


Wishing you lots of luck! Sending Good vibes, baby dust, glitter, sparkles and all kinds of shiny pretties!!! 

:dust:


----------



## AidensMama

KK- definitely a squinter, I'd like to see a non inverted pic as well, if you have it. I am SOOOOO cheering you on, hopefully all this baby dust and glitter and sparkly pretty shiny good luck that's flying around this thread stuck and you'll be showing us a BLARING :bfp: in a few more days!:thumbup:


WOW, this thread is moving faster and faster everyday. I love how much conversation is happening, it just takes me a bit to scroll through pages of what I've missed. I am about to become a board addict again and check this thread like I have major OCD.:dohh:


Now I DESPERATELY want some red velvet ice cream or muffins, or something yummy. I'm just drinking a cup of coffee with this yummy pumpkin spice creamer and looking over the syllabus for my math course that starts in two weeks:coffee:`Even when I'm supposed to be on a break I just can't shut this brain off! 

I have an obsession with Pancakes lately, and it's definitely showing in my waistline, I know a lot of you ladies do gluten free or use alternative ingredients. While I'm not necessarily looking to go completely gluten free, I am wondering if anyone has suggestion on how to make pancakes a bit more healthy, as I know they are TOTALLY horrible for me.

I agree that the tww MOSTLY sucks, because it's stressful and all you can really do is wait and SS, but I also see the joy in it. The hopeful feeling really is nice, and at least SS gives you something to do, and helps keeps that positive attitude flowing, even if it's all in our minds, at least it's something to occupy our TTC information soaked brains.

Hope everyone is doing well today. It's soooo chilly here, I am wrapped up tight with DS under a BIIIIIG blankie with wool socks and a heavy sweatshirt. BRRRRR.


----------



## loulou82baby

AidensMama said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I know this thread has been going for a while now, but mind if I join this late on? I'm currently 2dpo and going crazy!! This is my 2nd cycle on clomid and first cycle for ovidrel. Is anyone else taking any sort of fertility meds?
> 
> 
> Welcome :hi: I'm not sure if any of the others in this thread are on any fertility meds (maybe???), but I have an appointment in 6 days with my doc, and I have a feeling I'll be starting clomid, or some type of meds after that visit.
> 
> My cycle is SUPER short, like 15-20 days (closer to the 15 lately), and I've been TTC for over a year with no sticky beans. I haven't done OPK's before this month, so I'm not sure if I am even ovulating, or if I just have a LP defect, or what exactly is going on. Lots of tests in my future. Any way, if I do start the meds after talking to the doc and my results come back, it will be really nice to have someone in the thread who can relate.
> 
> Currently im CD 6 and I DID have a huge temp dip yesterday and spike today, I only did one OPK yesterday and it was negative, though I didnt do a secoond in the evening (hopefully i didn't miss anything important) havent done one yet today, but I'm thinking the dip and spike were random and not O related. I can't wait to find out what is going on with this body of mine.
> 
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck! Sending Good vibes, baby dust, glitter, sparkles and all kinds of shiny pretties!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I think allison said she takes fertility meds?...if I'm remembering correctly. I've also read somewhere that progesterone suppositories might be able to help with lp length. I can't wait for you to get some answers! :)


----------



## DD80

AM - there are recipes for almond butter pancakes - I haven't tried them yet, but want to. Detoxinista has a recipe that looks great - google her! She has a lot of fantastic recipes...she's the one I got the blondie recipe from (although I use cashew, not peanut butter).

It's actually kinda chilly here too...we had a big wind storm yesterday and this morning I woke up to semi-cloudy skies and a bit of rain. It says it's 55. I almost needed a sweater! So, I got to wear my boots today - finally cold enough for Fall boots!

TWW totally sucks. I notice that a lot of women count ovulation from when they get their positive opk, but you can ovulate up to 2 days after that... I ovulated so late this cycle it's annoying and strange at the same time, but I'm trying to just roll with it. Still have the boob pain and some cramping...I think I must have ovulated from the left side this time? I'm always amazed that people know which ovary did what. I have no idea. In fact, when I was having my ultrasound when I was pregnant, she saw a cyst on my ovary (which is normal) and said that's probably why I was having some cramping - and I asked, "Oh on the left side?" because that's the side that was hurting more and she said, "no, the right..." LOL so I have no idea. I guess it makes sense though because my right boob was the bigger one at that time. :shrug:


----------



## BabyChaser09

AidensMama said:


> KK- definitely a squinter, I'd like to see a non inverted pic as well, if you have it. I am SOOOOO cheering you on, hopefully all this baby dust and glitter and sparkly pretty shiny good luck that's flying around this thread stuck and you'll be showing us a BLARING :bfp: in a few more days!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> WOW, this thread is moving faster and faster everyday. I love how much conversation is happening, it just takes me a bit to scroll through pages of what I've missed. I am about to become a board addict again and check this thread like I have major OCD.:dohh:
> 
> 
> Now I DESPERATELY want some red velvet ice cream or muffins, or something yummy. I'm just drinking a cup of coffee with this yummy pumpkin spice creamer and looking over the syllabus for my math course that starts in two weeks:coffee:`Even when I'm supposed to be on a break I just can't shut this brain off!
> 
> I have an obsession with Pancakes lately, and it's definitely showing in my waistline, I know a lot of you ladies do gluten free or use alternative ingredients. While I'm not necessarily looking to go completely gluten free, I am wondering if anyone has suggestion on how to make pancakes a bit more healthy, as I know they are TOTALLY horrible for me.
> 
> I agree that the tww MOSTLY sucks, because it's stressful and all you can really do is wait and SS, but I also see the joy in it. The hopeful feeling really is nice, and at least SS gives you something to do, and helps keeps that positive attitude flowing, even if it's all in our minds, at least it's something to occupy our TTC information soaked brains.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today. It's soooo chilly here, I am wrapped up tight with DS under a BIIIIIG blankie with wool socks and a heavy sweatshirt. BRRRRR.


I love pancakes too!! and i love making healthy alternatives to everything. coconut flour and almond flour are good alternatives and theres great receipes out there. i know i've made coconut flour and almond flour pancakes before and hubby actually LOVED them. or when i make waffles, i make them multigrain (whole wheat flour, oatmeal, bulgur wheat, cornmeal) so at least i'm getting the fiber in them. and if you can, (here i go on my healthy rants), stay away from "pancake syrup". buy real maple syrup, or use honey with chopped fruits on top of your pancakes to reduce the amount of added sugar to your breakfast.


----------



## AidensMama

loulou82baby said:


> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I know this thread has been going for a while now, but mind if I join this late on? I'm currently 2dpo and going crazy!! This is my 2nd cycle on clomid and first cycle for ovidrel. Is anyone else taking any sort of fertility meds?
> 
> 
> Welcome :hi: I'm not sure if any of the others in this thread are on any fertility meds (maybe???), but I have an appointment in 6 days with my doc, and I have a feeling I'll be starting clomid, or some type of meds after that visit
> My cycle is SUPER short, like 15-20 days (closer to the 15 lately), and I've been TTC for over a year with no sticky beans. I haven't done OPK's before this month, so I'm not sure if I am even ovulating, or if I just have a LP defect, or what exactly is going on. Lots of tests in my future. Any way, if I do start the meds after talking to the doc and my results come back, it will be really nice to have someone in the thread who can relate.
> 
> Currently im CD 6 and I DID have a huge temp dip yesterday and spike today, I only did one OPK yesterday and it was negative, though I didnt do a secoond in the evening (hopefully i didn't miss anything important) havent done one yet today, but I'm thinking the dip and spike were random and not O related. I can't wait to find out what is going on with this body of mine.
> 
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck! Sending Good vibes, baby dust, glitter, sparkles and all kinds of shiny pretties!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I think allison said she takes fertility meds?...if I'm remembering correctly. I've also read somewhere that progesterone suppositories might be able to help with lp length. I can't wait for you to get some answers! :)Click to expand...


Thanks.Yes, I was actually replying to Allison's question as to whether or not anyone else in the thread is taking Meds:winkwink:

Suppositories ARE a good option that I am going to talk to my doc about. I've also heard alot about Progesterone cream, whether I get a prescription or order it from the net... I'm feeling like I have a lot of positive options.:thumbup:


----------



## AidensMama

DD80 said:


> AM - there are recipes for almond butter pancakes - I haven't tried them yet, but want to. Detoxinista has a recipe that looks great - google her! She has a lot of fantastic recipes...she's the one I got the blondie recipe from (although I use cashew, not peanut butter).
> 
> It's actually kinda chilly here too...we had a big wind storm yesterday and this morning I woke up to semi-cloudy skies and a bit of rain. It says it's 55. I almost needed a sweater! So, I got to wear my boots today - finally cold enough for Fall boots!
> 
> TWW totally sucks. I notice that a lot of women count ovulation from when they get their positive opk, but you can ovulate up to 2 days after that... I ovulated so late this cycle it's annoying and strange at the same time, but I'm trying to just roll with it. Still have the boob pain and some cramping...I think I must have ovulated from the left side this time? I'm always amazed that people know which ovary did what. I have no idea. In fact, when I was having my ultrasound when I was pregnant, she saw a cyst on my ovary (which is normal) and said that's probably why I was having some cramping - and I asked, "Oh on the left side?" because that's the side that was hurting more and she said, "no, the right..." LOL so I have no idea. I guess it makes sense though because my right boob was the bigger one at that time. :shrug:

Yum!! I will definitely google her. Those Blondies sound super tasty too. Thanks.:thumbup:


It's funny you mention your boots! I just pulled my fall boots out yesterday and stared at them lovingly. I love 'em. One of my fall go-to's is a big baggy sweater, comfy leggings and soft boots. When I lived in Pennsylvania and it was always nasty and snowy and soggy out I loved wearing jeans with a skinnier leg and tucking them into my boots to keep from dragging wet pant-bottoms and hemlines around everywhere I went.


I NEVER have any idea what side of my body is doing anything. When I get cramping it usually either spreads across my whole abdomen or I feel it more in my back. When I was preg with DS was the only time I felt twinges or anything on a specific side. I guess some women are just way more in tune with their bodies, have stronger symptoms...or have super spidey-senses or something.:shrug:


----------



## AidensMama

BabyChaser09 said:


> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> KK- definitely a squinter, I'd like to see a non inverted pic as well, if you have it. I am SOOOOO cheering you on, hopefully all this baby dust and glitter and sparkly pretty shiny good luck that's flying around this thread stuck and you'll be showing us a BLARING :bfp: in a few more days!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> WOW, this thread is moving faster and faster everyday. I love how much conversation is happening, it just takes me a bit to scroll through pages of what I've missed. I am about to become a board addict again and check this thread like I have major OCD.:dohh:
> 
> 
> Now I DESPERATELY want some red velvet ice cream or muffins, or something yummy. I'm just drinking a cup of coffee with this yummy pumpkin spice creamer and looking over the syllabus for my math course that starts in two weeks:coffee:`Even when I'm supposed to be on a break I just can't shut this brain off!
> 
> I have an obsession with Pancakes lately, and it's definitely showing in my waistline, I know a lot of you ladies do gluten free or use alternative ingredients. While I'm not necessarily looking to go completely gluten free, I am wondering if anyone has suggestion on how to make pancakes a bit more healthy, as I know they are TOTALLY horrible for me.
> 
> I agree that the tww MOSTLY sucks, because it's stressful and all you can really do is wait and SS, but I also see the joy in it. The hopeful feeling really is nice, and at least SS gives you something to do, and helps keeps that positive attitude flowing, even if it's all in our minds, at least it's something to occupy our TTC information soaked brains.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today. It's soooo chilly here, I am wrapped up tight with DS under a BIIIIIG blankie with wool socks and a heavy sweatshirt. BRRRRR.
> 
> 
> I love pancakes too!! and i love making healthy alternatives to everything. coconut flour and almond flour are good alternatives and theres great receipes out there. i know i've made coconut flour and almond flour pancakes before and hubby actually LOVED them. or when i make waffles, i make them multigrain (whole wheat flour, oatmeal, bulgur wheat, cornmeal) so at least i'm getting the fiber in them. and if you can, (here i go on my healthy rants), stay away from "pancake syrup". buy real maple syrup, or use honey with chopped fruits on top of your pancakes to reduce the amount of added sugar to your breakfast.Click to expand...

Almond flour pancakes and multigrain waffles actually sound like really good options for us. I'm excited to try, because I just can't seem to stop wanting them. It's like the intensity of pregnancy cravings, with no sticky bean. I do go through phases though, where i develop food Obsessions...is that strange?

I KNOW that the syrup is so bad, and have also been thinking about how I could kill that. Honey sounds like a good choice, as well as fresh fruit. Right now my brain is dancing with images of Almond flour pancakes with honey and banana slices....YUMMMM.


----------



## DD80

I like cottage cheese and strawberries on my pancakes, not really a syrup fan. If you get syrup, buy the high quality stuff and just use a little - mix with some fruit.

I get food obsessions too - I think it's normal. I go through phases. I had a blondie phase. I had a frozen banana protein shake with chocolate chips phase. Lately it's been wraps (brown rice tortilla) with tomato, onions, spinach, and avocado and tuna or chicken. MMMMMM. I eat a lot of the same snacks every day though and totally look forward to them - 3 pm is yogurt time, I always have a hard boiled egg or two, fruit and carrot sticks, and my coffee with my trio bar in the morning. I'm a creature of habit. 

That was a hard thing about being pregnant - none of that sounded good...none, and it was so sad because I LOVE them all so dearly. All I wanted was some incarnation of fried food, bad carbs, and a fat (like cheese or peanut butter). And it changed all the time - I was dying for chips and salsa, ate them for two days (even through heartburn) and then it was like I couldn't look at them again. I was so afraid of running out of things to eat that sounded good. LOL


----------



## AidensMama

DD80 said:


> I like cottage cheese and strawberries on my pancakes, not really a syrup fan. If you get syrup, buy the high quality stuff and just use a little - mix with some fruit.
> 
> I get food obsessions too - I think it's normal. I go through phases. I had a blondie phase. I had a frozen banana protein shake with chocolate chips phase. Lately it's been wraps (brown rice tortilla) with tomato, onions, spinach, and avocado and tuna or chicken. MMMMMM. I eat a lot of the same snacks every day though and totally look forward to them - 3 pm is yogurt time, I always have a hard boiled egg or two, fruit and carrot sticks, and my coffee with my trio bar in the morning. I'm a creature of habit.
> 
> That was a hard thing about being pregnant - none of that sounded good...none, and it was so sad because I LOVE them all so dearly. All I wanted was some incarnation of fried food, bad carbs, and a fat (like cheese or peanut butter). And it changed all the time - I was dying for chips and salsa, ate them for two days (even through heartburn) and then it was like I couldn't look at them again. I was so afraid of running out of things to eat that sounded good. LOL

I like cottage cheese as just a snack, just with salt and pepper if I am feeling inclined for a salty snack, with fruit if my sweet tooth takes overs.

I also really like plain white non-fat yogurt with fruit as breakfast or a snack, and I plop it on a baked sweet potato or in a wrap because I used to LOOOOVE sour cream and mayo, which are soooo bad. I made chicken salad last week with yogurt and slice carrot and onion. It was really tasty, I had it on whole grain flat bread, and it made a nice lunch.

All this talk of food is making me ravenous. I think I'm going to slice a cucumber and see if DS wants to share... I also have some whole grain tortilla shells, a big bag of spinach and some leftover boiled,shredded chicken...maybe I'll throw together some sort of baked Quesadilla...my tummy is totally growling.

When I was pregnant all I wanted was chips and salsa and mexican staples. Even with the worst heartburn of my life (everyone said it meant DS was gonna have LOTS of hair, lol) I shoveled it in my face. I also ate peanut butter on a daily basis, and tons of sweet potatoes. I gained probably 30 lbs more than I should have with the preg. I was lucky and most of it came off with stress after DS was born and while he was in the NICU, now I've become rather lax about my eating and sort of sedentary and I can feel all of my pants getting tight. WILL POWER!


----------



## allisonmh

AidensMama, yes I am currently taking clomid, along with the trigger shot to release the mature eggs. The clomid does have some not so awesome side effects, such as making you feel absolutely crazy, but we gotta do what we gotta do right? Lol
As for the progesterone affecting your cycle, I don't know, but they did give it me to help the thickening of the lining to help with implantation. Oddly enough, it's oral pills that they told me to use vaginally... Kinda weird if you ask me, but whatever I guess. Haha!


----------



## AidensMama

allisonmh said:


> AidensMama, yes I am currently taking clomid, along with the trigger shot to release the mature eggs. The clomid does have some not so awesome side effects, such as making you feel absolutely crazy, but we gotta do what we gotta do right? Lol
> As for the progesterone affecting your cycle, I don't know, but they did give it me to help the thickening of the lining to help with implantation. Oddly enough, it's oral pills that they told me to use vaginally... Kinda weird if you ask me, but whatever I guess. Haha!



It does sound sort of crazy to take oral meds vaginally, but like you said, whatever works.:thumbup:

I have heard that Clomid will make you feel a bit nutty, but again like you said, we gotta do what we gotta do.

I'm guessing the reason the progesterone helps thicken the lining is one: The increased hormones generally help your body get better suited to support implantation and pregnancy and two: (as far as I've read/heard) It can help lengthen the Luteal Phase, giving your lining more time to build, and the egg more time to implant.

We'll see what happens at my appointment and with the rest of this cycle, and try to stay positive that next cycle or a few after will be better, with the help of meds or not, depending on what the docs think I need to do. Either way I'm going to keep up with my b6 and if the doc doesnt prescribe any progesterone I might just order an OTC cream from the net.


I really hope your meds and everything help you get a big beautiful :bfp: soon ! I know we'd all love to celebrate with you! Tons and tons of good vibes and babydust! :dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hell I'm confused... I'm still tryin to figure out the ovulation stuff.. I think I did twice this month LOL Mine shot all through my abdomen and the cramps OMG horrible.. Maybe I will have twins.. My boobs are huge already :haha: I'm ready to start peein on sticks already.. lol

Hope everyone gets their BFP this round.. It will be my birthday surprise in 2 weeks Yay..

Good Luck Ladies... Think positive and pee positive!!


----------



## allisonmh

I hope you get yours too! October is a good month! I feel it! 

Do you have any idea on what's keeping you from getting pregnant? Or is that why you're going to the new dr now? It's all so frustrating sometimes!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Here is a non inverted that I cropped closer....I will try to PS where a line should be tomorrow.

today is busy, which is good I guess, so I was hoping to be able to catch back up at lunch but it looks like I'm gonna be doing all my catching up later tonight! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







003_opt.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## loulou82baby

You and me both kk...work...


----------



## allisonmh

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hell I'm confused... I'm still tryin to figure out the ovulation stuff.. I think I did twice this month LOL Mine shot all through my abdomen and the cramps OMG horrible.. Maybe I will have twins.. My boobs are huge already :haha: I'm ready to start peein on sticks already.. lol
> 
> Hope everyone gets their BFP this round.. It will be my birthday surprise in 2 weeks Yay..
> 
> Good Luck Ladies... Think positive and pee positive!!

That would be such a great birthday surprise! The best of luck to you!!! Twins would be an even bigger surprise! I'm going to visit my grandparents at the end of the month for my grandfather's bday, so I hope to get my bfp and be able to tell him he's going to have a great grand baby!! : )


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

That would be sooo cool... I hope you get your BFP as well... I love surprised but TWINS YIKES... One will be just fine :)


----------



## AidensMama

allisonmh said:


> I hope you get yours too! October is a good month! I feel it!
> 
> Do you have any idea on what's keeping you from getting pregnant? Or is that why you're going to the new dr now? It's all so frustrating sometimes!



I'm not sure who you were asking exactly, but afm, I don't know exactly, though now that I'm realizing how truly short my cycles are it confirms my suspicions that my hormones are just TOTALLY crazy. I guess i need to find out if I'm ovulating, so I can pin it down, because so far although i THOUGHT we were timing BD perfectly, nothing has stuck.

Also going to test my thyroid and a myriad of other things. Hoping the doc and I can figure out what exactly is keeping my from getting preg.


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> Here is a non inverted that I cropped closer....I will try to PS where a line should be tomorrow.
> 
> today is busy, which is good I guess, so I was hoping to be able to catch back up at lunch but it looks like I'm gonna be doing all my catching up later tonight! :hugs:

Still definitely a squinter....but i think I might see something. Hopefully it gets darker and clearer soon!

Guess it's good to keep busy, hope your work day is enjoyable or at least not miserable, see you around later on! :thumbup:


----------



## AidensMama

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hell I'm confused... I'm still tryin to figure out the ovulation stuff.. I think I did twice this month LOL Mine shot all through my abdomen and the cramps OMG horrible.. Maybe I will have twins.. My boobs are huge already :haha: I'm ready to start peein on sticks already.. lol
> 
> Hope everyone gets their BFP this round.. It will be my birthday surprise in 2 weeks Yay..
> 
> Good Luck Ladies... Think positive and pee positive!!


I like what you said "Think Positive, AND PEE Positive!!" :rofl: :thumbup: :happydance:

Just wondering what makes you think you O'd twice this cycle? Maybe we can help or give some insight...


----------



## allisonmh

AidensMama said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> I hope you get yours too! October is a good month! I feel it!
> 
> Do you have any idea on what's keeping you from getting pregnant? Or is that why you're going to the new dr now? It's all so frustrating sometimes!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who you were asking exactly, but afm, I don't know exactly, though now that I'm realizing how truly short my cycles are it confirms my suspicions that my hormones are just TOTALLY crazy. I guess i need to find out if I'm ovulating, so I can pin it down, because so far although i THOUGHT we were timing BD perfectly, nothing has stuck.
> 
> Also going to test my thyroid and a myriad of other things. Hoping the doc and I can figure out what exactly is keeping my from getting preg.Click to expand...

Good luck! I hope they can give you some answers so you can get your bfp!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

OMG!!!!!! Where the hell do i start :shrug::shrug:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hey pickle we r Uk chicks lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

Loulou it was around 8 am on my way to work x


----------



## Pickletilly

8am sounds nice, my alarm goes off at 4:50am :(


----------



## DD80

Dreambaby69 said:


> OMG!!!!!! Where the hell do i start :shrug::shrug:

I feel you dreambaby - I am so confused about ovulation this month, I would swear I did twice too. But, I don't think I did - I think my body geared up for it, it didn't happen, and then it tried again. My temps are still relatively low...it was like 97.0, 97.0, 97.2, 97.2, 97.4. 97.5. Not really any HUGE jump like some people. Don't even get me started on CM, Cervical position, and general hormoneyness...LOL

I forgot I packed these dark chocolate coconut pieces. Oh happy day!


----------



## AidensMama

Pickletilly said:


> 8am sounds nice, my alarm goes off at 4:50am :(

EWWWW. That is entirely too early for me to even consider functioning...unless of course I'm still awake from the night before.


Ugh.. I'm feeling so lazy, but I really need to go do the :dishes: and scrub myself off :shower: before hubby gets home.


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly said:


> 8am sounds nice, my alarm goes off at 4:50am :(

Boooooo Hissssss. Mine goes off at 5:40 am! Here's to those of us that don't set our alarms on the hour or half hour! LOL


----------



## Pickletilly

Snooooooze haha. I set it 20mins early sometimes so I feel the full effect of my lie in lol


----------



## allisonmh

Luckily I don't have an alarm, but my husband's goes off at 5:40, and since I had to take the trigger shot, they recommend you BD at 12, 24, and 36 hours afterwards so I had to wake up with him that early for 2 mornings to BD!!! Not that it's a terrible way to wake up, but omg so early!!! Hahaha


----------



## Dreambaby69

lol. yea I know. My alarm is 6 am. 

DD80 so i take it that u haven't O'D yet? Very soon though. My temp stayed high so i am just keeping my fingers crossed. ff has given me dotted cross hairs.

kk thanks for the squinter lol

loulou how many dpo r u?


----------



## AidensMama

allisonmh said:


> Luckily I don't have an alarm, but my husband's goes off at 5:40, and since I had to take the trigger shot, they recommend you BD at 12, 24, and 36 hours afterwards so I had to wake up with him that early for 2 mornings to BD!!! Not that it's a terrible way to wake up, but omg so early!!! Hahaha

:rofl: It's not the WORST to wake up. Hubby likes morning :sex: .but I don't usually feel sexy at all when I first wake up. Gotta do what we gotta do though. Did you at least get to go back to sleep afterwards, or did you just get up and start your day? if it was me I would have rolled over and gotten a few more. :sleep:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Alright I think I got some time before I take the kiddo to his weekly therapies so let me see if I can get caught up some and read through what I missed this morning!


----------



## allisonmh

AidensMama said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> Luckily I don't have an alarm, but my husband's goes off at 5:40, and since I had to take the trigger shot, they recommend you BD at 12, 24, and 36 hours afterwards so I had to wake up with him that early for 2 mornings to BD!!! Not that it's a terrible way to wake up, but omg so early!!! Hahaha
> 
> :rofl: It's not the WORST to wake up. Hubby likes morning :sex: .but I don't usually feel sexy at all when I first wake up. Gotta do what we gotta do though. Did you at least get to go back to sleep afterwards, or did you just get up and start your day? if it was me I would have rolled over and gotten a few more. :sleep:Click to expand...

Oh I definitely went right back to sleep. Might as well give the little swimmers a nice uninterrupted journey! : )


----------



## Krissykat1006

BabyChaser09 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> ok ok :) here's your morning squinter...I will be back later to catch up on what I missed this morning!
> 
> You got a regular pic? Sometimes the inverted ones confuse me. :blush:
> 
> To my girls who can wait to test! I totally admire you guys - you guys are awesome! If I had a microscope that could look inside my body, I'd totally use it and since POAS is the closest thing, I go crazy with it!
> 
> Eating my gluten free pumpkin bars (made with almond butter) with my coffee right now...I'm in heaven. I love coffee - I make it with cream, almond milk (unsweetened), and coconut oil. I used to hate coffee - I was a tea drinker - only been drinking it about a year and now it's my favorite thing. Funny how tastes change. I haven't been able to drink much tea since my pregnancy - I think because I had peppermint tea right before I threw up. lol. I definitely cant' stand the thought of peppermint tea... :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> coconut oil in coffee? thats new! i've never heard of that. i use coconut oil every day but only for beauty reasons (hair conditioner, facial moisturizer). since i've been using it as my facial moisturizer, my skin has been amazing! love the stuff
> 
> and its funny you mention you make stuff with almond butter. i was just thinking this morning, i've got to make some baked goods with my almond butter. i love making healthy snacks! i made some coconut flour chocolate chip muffins a few weeks ago and they were AMAZINGClick to expand...

How do you use the oil as a moisturizer? I would love to try it, I have like the crappiest skin, dry with an oily T zone. I hate it...I really though acne would not be an issue once I got in my 30's. :growlmad:



AidensMama said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Here is a non inverted that I cropped closer....I will try to PS where a line should be tomorrow.
> 
> today is busy, which is good I guess, so I was hoping to be able to catch back up at lunch but it looks like I'm gonna be doing all my catching up later tonight! :hugs:
> 
> Still definitely a squinter....but i think I might see something. Hopefully it gets darker and clearer soon!
> 
> Guess it's good to keep busy, hope your work day is enjoyable or at least not miserable, see you around later on! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I kept thinking I see something too, but when you stare at something for so long things just get more jumbled...its like looking at one of those 3D pictures that were real popular like 15-20 years ago. I am basically 80% blind in my right eye (had cataract as a baby, lens implant, didn't work...blarg) so they never worked for me LOL!


Alright, so now that I feel a little more up to date I might be able to function a little better, I tend to get so involved with boards and stuff its like crack cocaine for me...so I was needing my fix :D

I think I'm going to get a bubble tea while I'm out today, been really wanting one the last 2 days...anyone else ever had one?

Also if anyone wants to maybe we could start a FB group too? It would have to be secret and all that cause I am not telling anyone we are TTC. :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Well poop I quoted and copied a lot more than that....I feel the mechanics have let me down LOL


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> Well poop I quoted and copied a lot more than that....I feel the mechanics have let me down LOL

Boo. I HATE when that happens. Technology damnit..isn't is grand?:growlmad:


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> ok ok :) here's your morning squinter...I will be back later to catch up on what I missed this morning!
> 
> You got a regular pic? Sometimes the inverted ones confuse me. :blush:
> 
> To my girls who can wait to test! I totally admire you guys - you guys are awesome! If I had a microscope that could look inside my body, I'd totally use it and since POAS is the closest thing, I go crazy with it!
> 
> Eating my gluten free pumpkin bars (made with almond butter) with my coffee right now...I'm in heaven. I love coffee - I make it with cream, almond milk (unsweetened), and coconut oil. I used to hate coffee - I was a tea drinker - only been drinking it about a year and now it's my favorite thing. Funny how tastes change. I haven't been able to drink much tea since my pregnancy - I think because I had peppermint tea right before I threw up. lol. I definitely cant' stand the thought of peppermint tea... :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> coconut oil in coffee? thats new! i've never heard of that. i use coconut oil every day but only for beauty reasons (hair conditioner, facial moisturizer). since i've been using it as my facial moisturizer, my skin has been amazing! love the stuff
> 
> and its funny you mention you make stuff with almond butter. i was just thinking this morning, i've got to make some baked goods with my almond butter. i love making healthy snacks! i made some coconut flour chocolate chip muffins a few weeks ago and they were AMAZINGClick to expand...
> 
> How do you use the oil as a moisturizer? I would love to try it, I have like the crappiest skin, dry with an oily T zone. I hate it...I really though acne would not be an issue once I got in my 30's. :growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Here is a non inverted that I cropped closer....I will try to PS where a line should be tomorrow.
> 
> today is busy, which is good I guess, so I was hoping to be able to catch back up at lunch but it looks like I'm gonna be doing all my catching up later tonight! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Still definitely a squinter....but i think I might see something. Hopefully it gets darker and clearer soon!
> 
> Guess it's good to keep busy, hope your work day is enjoyable or at least not miserable, see you around later on! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I kept thinking I see something too, but when you stare at something for so long things just get more jumbled...its like looking at one of those 3D pictures that were real popular like 15-20 years ago. I am basically 80% blind in my right eye (had cataract as a baby, lens implant, didn't work...blarg) so they never worked for me LOL!
> 
> 
> Alright, so now that I feel a little more up to date I might be able to function a little better, I tend to get so involved with boards and stuff its like crack cocaine for me...so I was needing my fix :D
> 
> I think I'm going to get a bubble tea while I'm out today, been really wanting one the last 2 days...anyone else ever had one?
> 
> Also if anyone wants to maybe we could start a FB group too? It would have to be secret and all that cause I am not telling anyone we are TTC. :)Click to expand...


WHAT the HECK is bubble tea?:shrug: I dont think I ever even heard of it before...

I would be into a FB group, of course I agree about keeping it all private. I'm not sharing that I'm TTC either. Mainly for 2 reasons: One, I don't want anyone's judgy opinions about whether timing is right, what we should or shouldn't be doing, etc. and Two, I hate the big puppy sympathy eyes and comments when people know someone is struggling TTC, I know they are just trying to be supportive, but a ton of pity or ill-advised or ill informed suggestions simply aren't what my psyche needs. Also, when people know you are TTC they seem to think that they have to walk on eggshells about certain things, and I just want life to flow normally as possible.


----------



## allisonmh

Krissykat, bubble tea is delicious! We have a few places around here that make them! I love the coconut ones! 

A Facebook group would be cool! And yes, a secret here also. My hubby has told everyone, but I'm still not ready to tell everyone. I feel like id jinx myself. Lol


----------



## allisonmh

AidensMom, bubble tea is kinda like a smoothie type drink and there's big tapioca balls at the bottom. Sounds weird, but it's delicious. I've seen them as just an actual tea form too. A lot of Chinese/Thai restaurants have them here in Texas.


----------



## AidensMama

allisonmh said:


> AidensMom, bubble tea is kinda like a smoothie type drink and there's big tapioca balls at the bottom. Sounds weird, but it's delicious. I've seen them as just an actual tea form too. A lot of Chinese/Thai restaurants have them here in Texas.

Your right, it sounds strange...but I'll try anything once. I'll have to keep my eyes and ears open.


----------



## allisonmh

AidensMama said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> AidensMom, bubble tea is kinda like a smoothie type drink and there's big tapioca balls at the bottom. Sounds weird, but it's delicious. I've seen them as just an actual tea form too. A lot of Chinese/Thai restaurants have them here in Texas.
> 
> Your right, it sounds strange...but I'll try anything once. I'll have to keep my eyes and ears open.Click to expand...

I've even just bought the "bubbles" from Asian food marts and added them to smoothies. You just boil the tapioca balls until they're squishy and add them to your drink or smoothie!


----------



## DD80

Dreambaby69 said:


> lol. yea I know. My alarm is 6 am.
> 
> DD80 so i take it that u haven't O'D yet? Very soon though. My temp stayed high so i am just keeping my fingers crossed. ff has given me dotted cross hairs.
> 
> kk thanks for the squinter lol
> 
> loulou how many dpo r u?

I assume I did...I would guess late Tuesday or Wednesday morning. I had all the other symptoms and close to positive/positive opks Monday night and Tuesday morning. I'm just going to see what happens at this point.

You guys have talked a lot since I've been gone! I hate to be the lone dissenter on the bubble tea...but no...just no. I've tried to like it. It was so popular when I lived in CA. But, they get stuck in your straw and the texture was...unpleasant... I have texture issues on things though. :shrug:

I'd be up for a private facebook group as well. Emphasis on private. My friends would be shocked if they knew what I was up to - I've never been the one to be into baby talk, so this is all very hush hush. I have no idea how to go about setting it up - I'm terrible with technology. I know enough to get by.

KK, you said you took your son to classes? What does he do there? How old is he? I hope you got some work done!


----------



## Krissykat1006

https://www.facebook.com/Krissykat1006 this is my FB account just add me and I'll get us a private totally secret group going. 

DD80, he gets Physical, occupational and speech therapy once a week. He will be 11 in a couple of months, but he has Down Syndrome so he is slightly delayed in Physical therapy and occupational therapy and very delayed with his speech. We've been doing therapies with him since he was 3 months though :) He may not be able to talk, but he understands everything we say to him lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

allisonmh said:


> Krissykat, bubble tea is delicious! We have a few places around here that make them! I love the coconut ones!
> 
> A Facebook group would be cool! And yes, a secret here also. My hubby has told everyone, but I'm still not ready to tell everyone. I feel like id jinx myself. Lol

Coconut is the one I normally get :) I get mango bubbles in mine though, I tried the boba ones and it was a tad more gummy than I liked. I think I may try them again one day though!


----------



## allisonmh

Krissykat1006 said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> Krissykat, bubble tea is delicious! We have a few places around here that make them! I love the coconut ones!
> 
> A Facebook group would be cool! And yes, a secret here also. My hubby has told everyone, but I'm still not ready to tell everyone. I feel like id jinx myself. Lol
> 
> Coconut is the one I normally get :) I get mango bubbles in mine though, I tried the boba ones and it was a tad more gummy than I liked. I think I may try them again one day though!Click to expand...

Oh my gosh, I didn't know they had flavored bubbles! I've never seen those anywhere here. I bet they're so good!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Also, when you ladies start POAS if anyone wants their photo tweaked and don't have the means to do it just let me know and you can email the pic to me and I'll run it through photoshop. 

I think tonight is a pizza night for dinner. And since they actually have a smiley for that...:pizza:


----------



## Krissykat1006

allisonmh said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> Krissykat, bubble tea is delicious! We have a few places around here that make them! I love the coconut ones!
> 
> A Facebook group would be cool! And yes, a secret here also. My hubby has told everyone, but I'm still not ready to tell everyone. I feel like id jinx myself. Lol
> 
> Coconut is the one I normally get :) I get mango bubbles in mine though, I tried the boba ones and it was a tad more gummy than I liked. I think I may try them again one day though!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my gosh, I didn't know they had flavored bubbles! I've never seen those anywhere here. I bet they're so good!Click to expand...

yesssssss...they have the regular tapioca ones, then our place has strawberry, mango, passion fruit, lychee and peach bubbles...they also have some jelly stuff that looks scary, so I don't know what its all about LOL! :haha:


----------



## allisonmh

Scary jelly... Lol! 

I guess I'm new to this, what needs tweaked about pictures? Just enhances them?


----------



## Krissykat1006

allisonmh said:


> Scary jelly... Lol!
> 
> I guess I'm new to this, what needs tweaked about pictures? Just enhances them?

Yeah basically....I usually turn the clarity and vibrancy up so if there is any other color I can see it better. :)


----------



## allisonmh

Krissykat1006 said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> Scary jelly... Lol!
> 
> I guess I'm new to this, what needs tweaked about pictures? Just enhances them?
> 
> Yeah basically....I usually turn the clarity and vibrancy up so if there is any other color I can see it better. :)Click to expand...

It's like looking thru a microscope! If only we had the patience to just wait... Lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

allisonmh said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> Scary jelly... Lol!
> 
> I guess I'm new to this, what needs tweaked about pictures? Just enhances them?
> 
> Yeah basically....I usually turn the clarity and vibrancy up so if there is any other color I can see it better. :)Click to expand...
> 
> It's like looking thru a microscope! If only we had the patience to just wait... LolClick to expand...

Haha! so true!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Keissy, should I get a :bfp: I'll let you run it! 7dpo today and stating strong... Probably going to start POAS on Sunday @ 10dpo heck whom am I kidding, Saturday @ 9 lol


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Ahh I just read a few pages worth and can't remember every single thing I want to reply to! I'm sure that happens to you ladies too? 

KK: I hope you get darker lines soon! I *think* I may see something but who knows if my eyes are playing tricks on me. I feel like if I stare long enough i always see a positive lol. When I test later this month I would LOVE if you could tweak for me! :) So sweet of you! :cloud9:


I am so sorry for you ladies who have to get up before the crack of dawn for work! :( It makes me sound quite spoiled. I get up at 7:15 for work and THAT is early for me! I'm not a morning person. At all. :shrug: Unfortunately my grade level team is... I've gotten emails from one of them as early as 4:30! :coffee: Who in their right mind is up and sending emails at 4:30am if they don't HAVE to!? To each their own I guess... I'm sure people would say the same about me being wide awake doing work, emails, whatever at midnight :haha:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Foreign, I would be glad to :) I started testing at 7 so no judgment here LOL!

Pnk, I felt the same way...I did an evening test and really couldn't see anything so didn't bother snapping a pic of that one. I got some FRER just waiting to use in 4 days. Cheapies will entertain me till then :)


----------



## AidensMama

I'm really not sure about the Bubble Tea for me, I have a texture thing too. Still, I guess I can't knock it till I try it.


KK, I send you a FB request. Karlie Westerman :)

If I ever need anything tweaked I'll happily send it your way. So sweet of you to offer.

As far as the therapy sessions, I know it takes a lot to keep up with everything. My younger brother (ten years younger) has Autism, and my mom worked non-stop once I was a teenager. I pretty much relayed information between her, his wrap-around from school, and his therapists. He got most of his speech therapy at school and didn't need physical, but he did have occupational therapy a few days a week, and an "at home" wrap-around that took him out into social settings, I'm not sure if this was due to the fact that my mom worked so much that he didn't get much social experience, or if it was standard therapy for young adults with Aspergers and on the Autism spectrum.

He also wasn't very verbal, but did understand each bit of what we said. I know you've gotta be one strong mama!:hugs:


----------



## AidensMama

Pnk,

I can totally relate. I get on and read through a few pages and then sit there scratching my head like..hmm...what/who all did I want to reply to?:shrug:


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

AidensMama said:


> KK, I send you a FB request. Karlie Westerman :)

KK - I just sent you one too! :) 

AM - Mind if I add you too? :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

AidensMama said:


> I'm really not sure about the Bubble Tea for me, I have a texture thing too. Still, I guess I can't knock it till I try it.
> 
> 
> KK, I send you a FB request. Karlie Westerman :)
> 
> If I ever need anything tweaked I'll happily send it your way. So sweet of you to offer.
> 
> As far as the therapy sessions, I know it takes a lot to keep up with everything. My younger brother (ten years younger) has Autism, and my mom worked non-stop once I was a teenager. I pretty much relayed information between her, his wrap-around from school, and his therapists. He got most of his speech therapy at school and didn't need physical, but he did have occupational therapy a few days a week, and an "at home" wrap-around that took him out into social settings, I'm not sure if this was due to the fact that my mom worked so much that he didn't get much social experience, or if it was standard therapy for young adults with Aspergers and on the Autism spectrum.
> 
> He also wasn't very verbal, but did understand each bit of what we said. I know you've gotta be one strong mama!:hugs:

The last two years we had a teacher at school who was not what a parent wants out of any teacher. She wouldn't communicate, she was rude to the kids...complained on her several times, but this year we have a wonderful teacher and the aides in the classroom are just perfect! 
I was totally blindsided when he was born (I was 23 at the time) but it has totally be a wonderful experience in the long run.


----------



## Krissykat1006

PnkPolkaDots said:


> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> KK, I send you a FB request. Karlie Westerman :)
> 
> KK - I just sent you one too! :)
> 
> AM - Mind if I add you too? :)Click to expand...

I added you Pnk :) And the group is totally secret so no one but those of us in it know about it! And don't worry I will never talk anything TTC related on anyone's personal page.


----------



## allisonmh

Krissykat1006 said:


> PnkPolkaDots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> KK, I send you a FB request. Karlie Westerman :)
> 
> KK - I just sent you one too! :)
> 
> AM - Mind if I add you too? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I added you Pnk :) And the group is totally secret so no one but those of us in it know about it! And don't worry I will never talk anything TTC related on anyone's personal page.Click to expand...

I sent you one too!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Two of my kids were absent today. I just checked my attendance records and both were marked as illnesses. One had additional comments that she has flu and fever. This is a little one in particular that likes to be near me and grab my hand! Crossing my fingers... being sick is bad enough, but please no flu during my fertile week! :hissy:


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Krissykat1006 this is my FB account just add me and I'll get us a private totally secret group going.
> 
> DD80, he gets Physical, occupational and speech therapy once a week. He will be 11 in a couple of months, but he has Down Syndrome so he is slightly delayed in Physical therapy and occupational therapy and very delayed with his speech. We've been doing therapies with him since he was 3 months though :) He may not be able to talk, but he understands everything we say to him lol

I didn't realize you had an 11 year old. I think it's great that you have him doing so much - it really helps him I'm sure. :) you are definitely one strong woman kk! I'm going to add you on fb now!


----------



## Krissykat1006

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Two of my kids were absent today. I just checked my attendance records and both were marked as illnesses. One had additional comments that she has flu and fever. This is a little one in particular that likes to be near me and grab my hand! Crossing my fingers... being sick is bad enough, but please no flu during my fertile week! :hissy:

Yep, I would be scrubbing down like a mad person LOL!


----------



## DD80

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Two of my kids were absent today. I just checked my attendance records and both were marked as illnesses. One had additional comments that she has flu and fever. This is a little one in particular that likes to be near me and grab my hand! Crossing my fingers... being sick is bad enough, but please no flu during my fertile week! :hissy:

Omg dots...no. I'd be so upset! I hate when people are sick at work - esp. Stomach flu or strep. I will spray with Lysol if they come close! I hope you stay healthy! Buy some emergen-c!


----------



## BabyChaser09

Krissykat1006 said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> ok ok :) here's your morning squinter...I will be back later to catch up on what I missed this morning!
> 
> You got a regular pic? Sometimes the inverted ones confuse me. :blush:
> 
> To my girls who can wait to test! I totally admire you guys - you guys are awesome! If I had a microscope that could look inside my body, I'd totally use it and since POAS is the closest thing, I go crazy with it!
> 
> Eating my gluten free pumpkin bars (made with almond butter) with my coffee right now...I'm in heaven. I love coffee - I make it with cream, almond milk (unsweetened), and coconut oil. I used to hate coffee - I was a tea drinker - only been drinking it about a year and now it's my favorite thing. Funny how tastes change. I haven't been able to drink much tea since my pregnancy - I think because I had peppermint tea right before I threw up. lol. I definitely cant' stand the thought of peppermint tea... :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> coconut oil in coffee? thats new! i've never heard of that. i use coconut oil every day but only for beauty reasons (hair conditioner, facial moisturizer). since i've been using it as my facial moisturizer, my skin has been amazing! love the stuff
> 
> and its funny you mention you make stuff with almond butter. i was just thinking this morning, i've got to make some baked goods with my almond butter. i love making healthy snacks! i made some coconut flour chocolate chip muffins a few weeks ago and they were AMAZINGClick to expand...
> 
> How do you use the oil as a moisturizer? I would love to try it, I have like the crappiest skin, dry with an oily T zone. I hate it...I really though acne would not be an issue once I got in my 30's. :growlmad:Click to expand...


I just buy the extra virgin coconut oil in the oil aisle at the grocery store, keep it on my dresser, and take take the tiniest dab of it (it's solid when the temperature is cool), rub my hands together and apply it to my face. you don't need much and your face REALLY stays moisturized. when i use it on my body i either use it straight from the jar and apply it, or mix it with my lotion. right now since the weather is cooler and my skin gets SOOO DRRYYYY, i only use Curel lotion on my skin, but will always use the coconut oil as a facial moisturizer.


----------



## BabyChaser09

Krissykat1006 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Krissykat1006 this is my FB account just add me and I'll get us a private totally secret group going.
> 
> DD80, he gets Physical, occupational and speech therapy once a week. He will be 11 in a couple of months, but he has Down Syndrome so he is slightly delayed in Physical therapy and occupational therapy and very delayed with his speech. We've been doing therapies with him since he was 3 months though :) He may not be able to talk, but he understands everything we say to him lol

as a speech-language pathology graduate student, i love love love to hear when kids are gettng the speech therapy help they need. you wouldn't believe how many kids are not approved for early intervention services. right now i'm in my last semester, and work with kids with all types of speech and language difficulties and nothing makes me happier than when kids make strides toward their communication goals!


----------



## Krissykat1006

BabyChaser09 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Krissykat1006 this is my FB account just add me and I'll get us a private totally secret group going.
> 
> DD80, he gets Physical, occupational and speech therapy once a week. He will be 11 in a couple of months, but he has Down Syndrome so he is slightly delayed in Physical therapy and occupational therapy and very delayed with his speech. We've been doing therapies with him since he was 3 months though :) He may not be able to talk, but he understands everything we say to him lol
> 
> as a speech-language pathology graduate student, i love love love to hear when kids are gettng the speech therapy help they need. you wouldn't believe how many kids are not approved for early intervention services. right now i'm in my last semester, and work with kids with all types of speech and language difficulties and nothing makes me happier than when kids make strides toward their communication goals!Click to expand...

I love people who love their jobs :) Cause if you love it then you want to be the best of the best and with any early intervention job that's exactly what a parents wants!


----------



## BabyChaser09

ladies.. i'm kinda getting the urge to go to the store and buy a test.. i'm tempted! i'm on CD23. AF due on CD26 or 27. no PG symptoms at all though. barely any PMS symptoms. just some irritability (not my usual monster self though), slightly sore boobs (nothing too crazy), and some light cramping yesterday and the day before. the only thing is, i want to stuff my face into oblivion. i want to eat EVERYTHING.


----------



## Dreambaby69

BabyChaser09 said:


> ladies.. i'm kinda getting the urge to go to the store and buy a test.. i'm tempted! i'm on CD23. AF due on CD26 or 27. no PG symptoms at all though. barely any PMS symptoms. just some irritability (not my usual monster self though), slightly sore boobs (nothing too crazy), and some light cramping yesterday and the day before. the only thing is, i want to stuff my face into oblivion. i want to eat EVERYTHING.

I am obviously a bad influence lol :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Good luck xx


----------



## Pickletilly

If you really want to, :test: !! 
Or not.. You might get a negative or even a false negative.
It's only a few days, I'd hate for you to have early disappointment :flower:


----------



## DD80

I'm a bad influence too. :blush: :test:


----------



## BabyChaser09

Pickletilly said:


> If you really want to, :test: !!
> Or not.. You might get a negative or even a false negative.
> It's only a few days, I'd hate for you to have early disappointment :flower:

I don't really want to!! lol I take it back!! that :bfn: would crush me even though i feel in my heart that AF is coming. GRRR!! I had so much sex this month, soooooooo muuuuucccchhh!!!


----------



## BabyChaser09

Dreambaby69 said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> ladies.. i'm kinda getting the urge to go to the store and buy a test.. i'm tempted! i'm on CD23. AF due on CD26 or 27. no PG symptoms at all though. barely any PMS symptoms. just some irritability (not my usual monster self though), slightly sore boobs (nothing too crazy), and some light cramping yesterday and the day before. the only thing is, i want to stuff my face into oblivion. i want to eat EVERYTHING.
> 
> I am obviously a bad influence lol :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Good luck xxClick to expand...

Bad Dreambaby! Bad bad bad! :laugh2:


----------



## AidensMama

BabyChaser09 said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> If you really want to, :test: !!
> Or not.. You might get a negative or even a false negative.
> It's only a few days, I'd hate for you to have early disappointment :flower:
> 
> I don't really want to!! lol I take it back!! that :bfn: would crush me even though i feel in my heart that AF is coming. GRRR!! I had so much sex this month, soooooooo muuuuucccchhh!!!Click to expand...



:rofl:


----------



## AidensMama

PnkPolkaDots said:


> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> KK, I send you a FB request. Karlie Westerman :)
> 
> KK - I just sent you one too! :)
> 
> AM - Mind if I add you too? :)Click to expand...



I dont mind any adds...friend away ladies! :flower:


----------



## AidensMama

Wow, this board is FLYING lately!

Shame on you bad influences :winkwink: Kidding, I totally encourage testing like a mad-woman as well. I just want to celebrate :bfp: 's! 




I ALSO am super paranoid when I'm around sick people, especially now that I have DS. I hate the idea of being sick/getting him sick...I feel like theres enough on my plate without us being big miserable sick whiners. 

I had a teacher in high school (biology) who would wipe down all the tables with disinfectant wipes between classes and who would have us place all of our worksheets/homework etc in this basket when we went to hand them in. She would then proceed to spray the entire stack down with Lysol before collecting them for grading.
My sister-in-law sprays her kids off with it as soon as they walk in the door after getting off the bus from school during flu/cold season.

I don't go that far, but I certainly try to avoid 'contamination' at all costs!


----------



## DD80

BabyChaser09 said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> If you really want to, :test: !!
> Or not.. You might get a negative or even a false negative.
> It's only a few days, I'd hate for you to have early disappointment :flower:
> 
> I don't really want to!! lol I take it back!! that :bfn: would crush me even though i feel in my heart that AF is coming. GRRR!! I had so much sex this month, soooooooo muuuuucccchhh!!!Click to expand...

Sounds like a fun month...hheeeeeeyyyyyoooooooo! :blush:


----------



## BabyChaser09

DD80 said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> If you really want to, :test: !!
> Or not.. You might get a negative or even a false negative.
> It's only a few days, I'd hate for you to have early disappointment :flower:
> 
> I don't really want to!! lol I take it back!! that :bfn: would crush me even though i feel in my heart that AF is coming. GRRR!! I had so much sex this month, soooooooo muuuuucccchhh!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a fun month...hheeeeeeyyyyyoooooooo! :blush:Click to expand...

HEEEYYOOOOOOOOO!!! :happydance::sex::dance:


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> lol. yea I know. My alarm is 6 am.
> 
> DD80 so i take it that u haven't O'D yet? Very soon though. My temp stayed high so i am just keeping my fingers crossed. ff has given me dotted cross hairs.
> 
> kk thanks for the squinter lol
> 
> loulou how many dpo r u?

6 today, 7dpo tomorrow when I'll start testing lol...crazy addiction :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> lol. yea I know. My alarm is 6 am.
> 
> DD80 so i take it that u haven't O'D yet? Very soon though. My temp stayed high so i am just keeping my fingers crossed. ff has given me dotted cross hairs.
> 
> kk thanks for the squinter lol
> 
> loulou how many dpo r u?
> 
> I assume I did...I would guess late Tuesday or Wednesday morning. I had all the other symptoms and close to positive/positive opks Monday night and Tuesday morning. I'm just going to see what happens at this point.
> 
> You guys have talked a lot since I've been gone! I hate to be the lone dissenter on the bubble tea...but no...just no. I've tried to like it. It was so popular when I lived in CA. But, they get stuck in your straw and the texture was...unpleasant... I have texture issues on things though. :shrug:
> 
> I'd be up for a private facebook group as well. Emphasis on private. My friends would be shocked if they knew what I was up to - I've never been the one to be into baby talk, so this is all very hush hush. I have no idea how to go about setting it up - I'm terrible with technology. I know enough to get by.
> 
> KK, you said you took your son to classes? What does he do there? How old is he? I hope you got some work done!Click to expand...

Bubble tea? Not a fan of tapioca, texture issues also lol. 

I don't have a fb either lol


----------



## loulou82baby

AidensMama said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> If you really want to, :test: !!
> Or not.. You might get a negative or even a false negative.
> It's only a few days, I'd hate for you to have early disappointment :flower:
> 
> I don't really want to!! lol I take it back!! that :bfn: would crush me even though i feel in my heart that AF is coming. GRRR!! I had so much sex this month, soooooooo muuuuucccchhh!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

I second that! :rofl:


----------



## HereWeeGo

Can I join? I will be having an IUI on Monday (if my follicles play along) which would leave me at 17DPIUI on Halloween. 
I am TTC#2. #1 came with a combo of Clomid, Metformin and Ovidrel. #2 is a little more stubborn and needs an IUI boost! 
This is my first IUI and I am so nervous that it will not work. Since I will not be able to wait until Halloween to POAS... I will try my hardest to wait until 14DPIUI which will be Monday 10/28.....but I know me and I will start POAS 10DPIUI which will be Friday 10/25!!!! Any IUI advice out there? Good Luck to us all. 

Here is for hoping we get our :bfp:


----------



## loulou82baby

I missed so much! Had a terrible night at work, I freaked out a little lol...but just wanted a tequila sunrise when I got home, but opted for bed :haha:

I'm about to leave to take my oh to the airport (he'll be in fl til sat night/sunday before I go to work :( ) so I'm free to poas all weekend! I'll be more elaborate when I get home ladies:)


----------



## Pickletilly

HereWeeGo said:


> Can I join? I will be having an IUI on Monday (if my follicles play along) which would leave me at 17DPIUI on Halloween.
> I am TTC#2. #1 came with a combo of Clomid, Metformin and Ovidrel. #2 is a little more stubborn and needs an IUI boost!
> This is my first IUI and I am so nervous that it will not work. Since I will not be able to wait until Halloween to POAS... I will try my hardest to wait until 14DPIUI which will be Monday 10/28.....but I know me and I will start POAS 10DPIUI which will be Friday 10/25!!!! Any IUI advice out there? Good Luck to us all.
> 
> Here is for hoping we get our :bfp:

Welcome! Good luck, I think all of our bodies are a bit stubborn here :winkwink: lots of dust! :dust:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Can I join? :) 1DPO here - I might test starting the 21st. 

:dust: to everyone


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> I missed so much! Had a terrible night at work, I freaked out a little lol...but just wanted a tequila sunrise when I got home, but opted for bed :haha:
> 
> I'm about to leave to take my oh to the airport (he'll be in fl til sat night/sunday before I go to work :( ) so I'm free to poas all weekend! I'll be more elaborate when I get home ladies:)

Sorry you had a bad night at work. :-( I hate those days.


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly said:


> HereWeeGo said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I will be having an IUI on Monday (if my follicles play along) which would leave me at 17DPIUI on Halloween.
> I am TTC#2. #1 came with a combo of Clomid, Metformin and Ovidrel. #2 is a little more stubborn and needs an IUI boost!
> This is my first IUI and I am so nervous that it will not work. Since I will not be able to wait until Halloween to POAS... I will try my hardest to wait until 14DPIUI which will be Monday 10/28.....but I know me and I will start POAS 10DPIUI which will be Friday 10/25!!!! Any IUI advice out there? Good Luck to us all.
> 
> Here is for hoping we get our :bfp:
> 
> Welcome! Good luck, I think all of our bodies are a bit stubborn here :winkwink: lots of dust! :dust:Click to expand...

Welcome! :flower: I don't have any experience with iui, but I wish you all the luck in the world! We are poas addicts here so you will fit right in.


----------



## DD80

DenyseGiguere said:


> Can I join? :) 1DPO here - I might test starting the 21st.
> 
> :dust: to everyone

Welcome!:flower: I'm 3dpo I think so we are close. When are you testing?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

DD80 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? :) 1DPO here - I might test starting the 21st.
> 
> :dust: to everyone
> 
> Welcome!:flower: I'm 3dpo I think so we are close. When are you testing?Click to expand...

I might start on the 21st, but I might hold out until the 23rd. We'll see lol. I was recently diagnosed with polycystic ovaries (not PCOS) after a weird cycle last month but our doctor doesn't think it will effect our chances of conceiving. I really hope he's right!


----------



## Pickletilly

DD80 said:


> I'd be up for a private facebook group as well. Emphasis on private. My friends would be shocked if they knew what I was up to - I've never been the one to be into baby talk, so this is all very hush hush.

I'm the same with the hush hush, however everyone knows how much I want children. But since we decided to ttc, whenever the usual "you're not pregnant are you" (stuffing face), "when are you going to have a baby!!" Etc etc comes out of someone's mouth, instead of groaning "I don't knowwwww", I nervously chuckle thinking if only you knew :haha: if my closest friends knew, I think they would be shocked and probably think I forced my OH into it. I'm not like that at all, they just know I've been waiting while OH wasn't sure. I don't want their judgeful half smiles and "are you sure?"s. :shrug:

Sometimes at work a customers toddler will be dying for the loo (pregnant ladies and children are allowed to use our staff toilets supervised), a lot of the time they will also have a baby and be all like "can I leave him/her with you??" I'm like OF. COURSE. And weep inside at the gorgeousness of their baby. Melting. 

:cloud9:


----------



## DD80

DenyseGiguere said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? :) 1DPO here - I might test starting the 21st.
> 
> :dust: to everyone
> 
> Welcome!:flower: I'm 3dpo I think so we are close. When are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I might start on the 21st, but I might hold out until the 23rd. We'll see lol. I was recently diagnosed with polycystic ovaries (not PCOS) after a weird cycle last month but our doctor doesn't think it will effect our chances of conceiving. I really hope he's right!Click to expand...

Ive seen a lot of women on these boards with pcos and many are just fine conceiving. good luck!

I should wait until the 18th at least but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## Dreambaby69

BabyChaser09 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> ladies.. i'm kinda getting the urge to go to the store and buy a test.. i'm tempted! i'm on CD23. AF due on CD26 or 27. no PG symptoms at all though. barely any PMS symptoms. just some irritability (not my usual monster self though), slightly sore boobs (nothing too crazy), and some light cramping yesterday and the day before. the only thing is, i want to stuff my face into oblivion. i want to eat EVERYTHING.
> 
> I am obviously a bad influence lol :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> Bad Dreambaby! Bad bad bad! :laugh2:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::wacko::wacko::wacko: I am the crazy one of the bunch lol


----------



## allisonmh

BabyChaser09 said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> If you really want to, :test: !!
> Or not.. You might get a negative or even a false negative.
> It's only a few days, I'd hate for you to have early disappointment :flower:
> 
> I don't really want to!! lol I take it back!! that :bfn: would crush me even though i feel in my heart that AF is coming. GRRR!! I had so much sex this month, soooooooo muuuuucccchhh!!!Click to expand...

Omg! Hahahaha! Me too!!! If I get a BFN I'm gonna be so crushed! I don't know how we couldn't have done it enough! Lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

HereWeeGo said:


> Can I join? I will be having an IUI on Monday (if my follicles play along) which would leave me at 17DPIUI on Halloween.
> I am TTC#2. #1 came with a combo of Clomid, Metformin and Ovidrel. #2 is a little more stubborn and needs an IUI boost!
> This is my first IUI and I am so nervous that it will not work. Since I will not be able to wait until Halloween to POAS... I will try my hardest to wait until 14DPIUI which will be Monday 10/28.....but I know me and I will start POAS 10DPIUI which will be Friday 10/25!!!! Any IUI advice out there? Good Luck to us all.
> 
> Here is for hoping we get our :bfp:

Welcome :hugs: I don't know anything about iui but i can try and keep u company while u wait for ur :bfp:


----------



## Dreambaby69

DenyseGiguere said:


> Can I join? :) 1DPO here - I might test starting the 21st.
> 
> :dust: to everyone

Welcome :hugs: hun and baby dust to u as well


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> I missed so much! Had a terrible night at work, I freaked out a little lol...but just wanted a tequila sunrise when I got home, but opted for bed :haha:
> 
> I'm about to leave to take my oh to the airport (he'll be in fl til sat night/sunday before I go to work :( ) so I'm free to poas all weekend! I'll be more elaborate when I get home ladies:)

Awww sorry u had a bad day at work. We r hear to cheer u up any way we can. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

I am 4 dpo today and below is my chart so far
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Krissykat1006

OK, I will have to read through but I had to post this...not really a squinter...
 



Attached Files:







10dpox2.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## DD80

:shock::shock:


Krissykat1006 said:


> OK, I will have to read through but I had to post this...not really a squinter...

I'm dying over here!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pickletilly

*theres a second line?!*


----------



## Dreambaby69

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:is it me or is there a line?


----------



## allisonmh

Yay!!! It's so exciting when someone gets a BFP!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Welcome new guys!!

And yeah I see a totally faint second line. Here's hoping it sticks and continues to get darker :)

I am 10dpo today, and I really thought I was out after a negative on a FRER 2 days ago when I woke up with heartburn (I never get heartburn)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Congrats kk 1st :bfp::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::juggle::ninja::ninja::ninja::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:LOTS AND LOTS OF STICKY BABY DUST UR WAY . Wooooohooooooo


----------



## Pickletilly

Congrats KK! So excited for you!
https://www.geezergamers.com/images/smilies/woot_jump.gif


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Welcome new guys!!
> 
> And yeah I see a totally faint second line. Here's hoping it sticks and continues to get darker :)
> 
> I am 10dpo today, and I really thought I was out after a negative on a FRER 2 days ago when I woke up with heartburn (I never get heartburn)

can u post ur chart? what does it look like?


----------



## Krissykat1006

https://ovufriend.com/chart,211aff226b3c55f62cf36d2a0a9e062b.html

See if this works....


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Krissykat1006 said:


> OK, I will have to read through but I had to post this...not really a squinter...

Congratulations hun :happydance:


----------



## DD80

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## DD80

Dreambaby69 said:


> Congrats kk 1st :bfp::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::juggle::ninja::ninja::ninja::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:LOTS AND LOTS OF STICKY BABY DUST UR WAY . Wooooohooooooo

Ok dream baby totally outdid everyone here. Lol. You win dream baby, you win.


----------



## Krissykat1006

LOL thanks guys....still kinda in shock over here...and NOW I have to run errands...kinda wanted to lay in bed and just let it all soak in.


----------



## AidensMama

Welcome to all the newcomers! :hi:

I can't get over how quickly this thread is moving the past few days. Between this and the FB group I just keep jumping back and forth and I'm like OH! WOW!


Krisssssssyyyyyyy :happydance::thumbup: :dance::yipee::headspin::friends::howdy::wohoo::bunny:


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> OK, I will have to read through but I had to post this...not really a squinter...

Omg omg omg kk!!!!! That's a bfp!!!! Ahhhhhhhh....I'm so excited!!!! Yay yay yay!!!! Congrats!!! I feel like I just got my own:)


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats kk 1st :bfp::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::juggle::ninja::ninja::ninja::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:LOTS AND LOTS OF STICKY BABY DUST UR WAY . Wooooohooooooo
> 
> Ok dream baby totally outdid everyone here. Lol. You win dream baby, you win.Click to expand...

Told u i was CRAZY :wacko: LOL


----------



## AidensMama

DD80 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats kk 1st :bfp::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::juggle::ninja::ninja::ninja::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:LOTS AND LOTS OF STICKY BABY DUST UR WAY . Wooooohooooooo
> 
> Ok dream baby totally outdid everyone here. Lol. You win dream baby, you win.Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## loulou82baby

Oh and welcome new ladies! Lol...sorry excitement overwhelmed me:haha:

That just made my week kk! I can't believe it! And you thought you were out lol! Stick baby stick! :)


----------



## allisonmh

AidensMama said:


> Welcome to all the newcomers! :hi:
> 
> I can't get over how quickly this thread is moving the past few days. Between this and the FB group I just keep jumping back and forth and I'm like OH! WOW!
> 
> 
> Krisssssssyyyyyyy :happydance::thumbup: :dance::yipee::headspin::friends::howdy::wohoo::bunny:

Haha I know!!! I can't keep up!!! Fb, this page, and BFP!! Happy happy Friday!!


----------



## allisonmh

Welcome new ladies!
Where's everyone at in their cycles? I know yall have probably said, but I can't keep up over here! 
I'm only 4dpo and going nuts!!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

allisonmh said:


> Welcome new ladies!
> Where's everyone at in their cycles? I know yall have probably said, but I can't keep up over here!
> I'm only 4dpo and going nuts!!!

you and me both. 4dpo here as well can't wait to start poas lol


----------



## allisonmh

Dreambaby69 said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> Welcome new ladies!
> Where's everyone at in their cycles? I know yall have probably said, but I can't keep up over here!
> I'm only 4dpo and going nuts!!!
> 
> you and me both. 4dpo here as well can't wait to start poas lolClick to expand...

Oh I know. I'd take one now if it wouldn't be a total waste! Lol 
When are you planning on testing?


----------



## Dreambaby69

I am starting 9 do which is wed.....erm if i can wait that long lol


----------



## allisonmh

I told myself I was going to wait until Friday... I highly doubt that'll happen. Hahaha


----------



## MizzyRoze

:dust::dust::dust::dust: Congrats KK!!! Yay!! 

7DPO here :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I am only 1dpo ;)


----------



## BabyChaser09

Krissykat1006 said:


> Welcome new guys!!
> 
> And yeah I see a totally faint second line. Here's hoping it sticks and continues to get darker :)
> 
> I am 10dpo today, and I really thought I was out after a negative on a FRER 2 days ago when I woke up with heartburn (I never get heartburn)

yaayyy!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:!!! :yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::ninja::ninja::ninja::juggle::juggle::juggle::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## allisonmh

MizzyRoze said:


> :dust::dust::dust::dust: Congrats KK!!! Yay!!
> 
> 7DPO here :)

Just a couple more days!! I bet you're excited!!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

KK!!! Congrats! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I hope it keeps getting darker and darker for you!


----------



## Krissykat1006

:dust:You ladies aren't far behind for testing :)


----------



## loulou82baby

So my brain isn't working correctly since I saw Kk's lines lol. I love the updated title! Yay for a :bfp: !!!! I am so excited for everone else to start to :test: :test: :test: !!!! I have to thank you Kk for pulling me out of my under the weather feeling today :flower: 

Mizzy-I think you're the next closest to actually get good results from poas :happydance: I'm only one day behind you :happydance: Let's get some more :bfp:'s 

I have to go back and look at the front page to see where everyone is at lol. And I'm going to need some serious guidance to post a picture on here! lol


----------



## loulou82baby

Mizzy, Foreign, and Baby- When are you girls testing? This is need to know info lol :test: :test: :test: ...no pressure lol!

Dream- do you think you could edit Kk on the front page to say she got her :bfp: today at 10dpo? Just for reference for ppl like me who can't remember dates lol...I know, I know, I'm a pain in the butt! Oh reminds me all the time of that :haha:


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Mizzy, Foreign, and Baby- When are you girls testing? This is need to know info lol :test: :test: :test: ...no pressure lol!
> 
> Dream- do you think you could edit Kk on the front page to say she got her :bfp: today at 10dpo? Just for reference for ppl like me who can't remember dates lol...I know, I know, I'm a pain in the butt! Oh reminds me all the time of that :haha:

I have added 10dpo now (cos i already updated it to BFP). Any other DIVA demands :tease: lol


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Mizzy, Foreign, and Baby- When are you girls testing? This is need to know info lol :test: :test: :test: ...no pressure lol!
> 
> Dream- do you think you could edit Kk on the front page to say she got her :bfp: today at 10dpo? Just for reference for ppl like me who can't remember dates lol...I know, I know, I'm a pain in the butt! Oh reminds me all the time of that :haha:
> 
> I have added 10dpo now (cos i already updated it to BFP). Any other DIVA demands :tease: lolClick to expand...

Yup :haha: will you mark it the 11th? lol...Im telling you, I am terrible! I'll just need a reminder a while from now if I'm still ttc :dohh: My kids took all of my memory :cry: lol

Thanks for the updating! :hugs:


----------



## Krissykat1006

HAHA Diva demands....love it!


----------



## Pickletilly

I'm sad I will be testing in November and not with you guys :(


----------



## Pickletilly

But happy for our first BFP, how do you feel Krissy?


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Mizzy, Foreign, and Baby- When are you girls testing? This is need to know info lol :test: :test: :test: ...no pressure lol!
> 
> Dream- do you think you could edit Kk on the front page to say she got her :bfp: today at 10dpo? Just for reference for ppl like me who can't remember dates lol...I know, I know, I'm a pain in the butt! Oh reminds me all the time of that :haha:
> 
> I have added 10dpo now (cos i already updated it to BFP). Any other DIVA demands :tease: lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yup :haha: will you mark it the 11th? lol...Im telling you, I am terrible! I'll just need a reminder a while from now if I'm still ttc :dohh: My kids took all of my memory :cry: lol
> 
> Thanks for the updating! :hugs:Click to expand...



:saywhat: DONE :yellowcard: lol


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Mizzy, Foreign, and Baby- When are you girls testing? This is need to know info lol :test: :test: :test: ...no pressure lol!
> 
> Dream- do you think you could edit Kk on the front page to say she got her :bfp: today at 10dpo? Just for reference for ppl like me who can't remember dates lol...I know, I know, I'm a pain in the butt! Oh reminds me all the time of that :haha:
> 
> I have added 10dpo now (cos i already updated it to BFP). Any other DIVA demands :tease: lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yup :haha: will you mark it the 11th? lol...Im telling you, I am terrible! I'll just need a reminder a while from now if I'm still ttc :dohh: My kids took all of my memory :cry: lol
> 
> Thanks for the updating! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :saywhat: DONE :yellowcard: lolClick to expand...

Thanks Dream! You're such a trooper :winkwink:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> But happy for our first BFP, how do you feel Krissy?

I feel pretty :O the only thing out of the norm for me is the indigestion ive had...all other "symptoms" are my AF symptoms. 

I'm trying not to get too :happydance: till it gets darker and shows signs of sticking around :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> I'm sad I will be testing in November and not with you guys :(

Awwwww not long now. before u know it BAM 2ww. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> I'm sad I will be testing in November and not with you guys :(

Don't be sad Pickle! :hugs: If I move on to next month, you'll be way ahead of me! Lol...then I'll be saying I wish I could be testing with you! :flower:


----------



## Pickletilly

Krissykat1006 said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> But happy for our first BFP, how do you feel Krissy?
> 
> I feel pretty :O the only thing out of the norm for me is the indigestion ive had...all other "symptoms" are my AF symptoms.
> 
> I'm trying not to get too :happydance: till it gets darker and shows signs of sticking around :)Click to expand...

Understandable! We are all chuffed for you :flower: hope that's one sticky sticky bean here to stay :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> But happy for our first BFP, how do you feel Krissy?
> 
> I feel pretty :O the only thing out of the norm for me is the indigestion ive had...all other "symptoms" are my AF symptoms.
> 
> I'm trying not to get too :happydance: till it gets darker and shows signs of sticking around :)Click to expand...

Surely you'll give us progression pics? More diva demands! :brat: :haha:


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> I'm sad I will be testing in November and not with you guys :(
> 
> Don't be sad Pickle! :hugs: If I move on to next month, you'll be way ahead of me! Lol...then I'll be saying I wish I could be testing with you! :flower:Click to expand...

Aw thank you :blush: I'd prefer to see you all get BFP before that though! Can't wait to see this month unfold for you girlies. While I get back in the saddle lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

I told my hubby that we had a faint line, so he is excited too. Now I am anxiously waiting for everyone else to start testing I got enough of you guys testing over the next 4 weeks to keep me occupied, cause if it stick we may not tell people till Christmas.


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> But happy for our first BFP, how do you feel Krissy?
> 
> I feel pretty :O the only thing out of the norm for me is the indigestion ive had...all other "symptoms" are my AF symptoms.
> 
> I'm trying not to get too :happydance: till it gets darker and shows signs of sticking around :)Click to expand...
> 
> Surely you'll give us progression pics? More diva demands! :brat: :haha:Click to expand...

lol bet u ladies like that phrase DIVA DEMANDS


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> I'm sad I will be testing in November and not with you guys :(
> 
> Don't be sad Pickle! :hugs: If I move on to next month, you'll be way ahead of me! Lol...then I'll be saying I wish I could be testing with you! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw thank you :blush: I'd prefer to see you all get BFP before that though! Can't wait to see this month unfold for you girlies. While I get back on the saddle lolClick to expand...

Hahahahaha!!!! That just made me laugh so hard at my computer screen :rofl: Things with such literal meanings like that are hilarious to me!!! I am excited for everyone here, and even if I move on to next month, I will be doing so in some great company! that makes things so much easier! :hugs: I go through some serious withdrawal from this thread when I'm at work!


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> But happy for our first BFP, how do you feel Krissy?
> 
> I feel pretty :O the only thing out of the norm for me is the indigestion ive had...all other "symptoms" are my AF symptoms.
> 
> I'm trying not to get too :happydance: till it gets darker and shows signs of sticking around :)Click to expand...
> 
> Surely you'll give us progression pics? More diva demands! :brat: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol bet u ladies like that phrase DIVA DEMANDSClick to expand...

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> I told my hubby that we had a faint line, so he is excited too. Now I am anxiously waiting for everyone else to start testing I got enough of you guys testing over the next 4 weeks to keep me occupied, cause if it stick we may not tell people till Christmas.

That's my plan too, if we get a sticky :bfp: this month. I bet he is excited, I know mine would be!


----------



## Dreambaby69

yea kk make sure u give us our daily fix of progression pics lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> yea kk make sure u give us our daily fix of progression pics lol

I will do my duty as a woman of TTC and the DIE WITCH DIE club :winkwink:


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

I'm having such a good time with you ladies I hope we stick together regardless of when we all get our :bfp:!

Pickle I'll be testing late enough in October that it will kind of be almost November! :) I do hope we all get them soon though, then we can all have summer 2014 babies together! :)


----------



## MizzyRoze

Good afternoon Girlies <3 I love seeing so much optimism on this forum! Its so exciting! I hope everyone is having a wonderful Friday :flower: .. 

KK .. How many cycles did it take you to get your bfp? :thumbup:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Test!!! Goodness hehehe, I'm 8 DPO today and so proud of myself that I made it this far... Going to start to get my :bfn: tomorrow  TEST!!!! Good luck!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hi mizzy! Happy Friday to you as well!


----------



## MizzyRoze

Foreign Chick said:


> Hi mizzy! Happy Friday to you as well!


Thank you! <3 Almost time to go home from work and I'm definitely looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend :dance:


----------



## allisonmh

MizzyRoze said:


> Good afternoon Girlies <3 I love seeing so much optimism on this forum! Its so exciting! I hope everyone is having a wonderful Friday :flower: ..
> 
> KK .. How many cycles did it take you to get your bfp? :thumbup:

I believe it is her 2nd cycle.
Doesn't it seem weird how much we know about each other's cycles? Haha


----------



## DD80

Foreign Chick said:


> Test!!! Goodness hehehe, I'm 8 DPO today and so proud of myself that I made it this far... Going to start to get my :bfn: tomorrow  TEST!!!! Good luck!

Lol! I don't know how you did it either! Good luck tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## DD80

allisonmh said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon Girlies <3 I love seeing so much optimism on this forum! Its so exciting! I hope everyone is having a wonderful Friday :flower: ..
> 
> KK .. How many cycles did it take you to get your bfp? :thumbup:
> 
> I believe it is her 2nd cycle.
> Doesn't it seem weird how much we know about each other's cycles? HahaClick to expand...

Lol yes it is!


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> Test!!! Goodness hehehe, I'm 8 DPO today and so proud of myself that I made it this far... Going to start to get my :bfn: tomorrow  TEST!!!! Good luck!
> 
> Lol! I don't know how you did it either! Good luck tomorrow! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Idk how you waited either! I've been itching to poas all day lol. 
FX'd for tomorrow!!! Keep us posted:)


----------



## loulou82baby

PnkPolkaDots said:


> I'm having such a good time with you ladies I hope we stick together regardless of when we all get our :bfp:!
> 
> Pickle I'll be testing late enough in October that it will kind of be almost November! :) I do hope we all get them soon though, then we can all have summer 2014 babies together! :)

I hope so too! For all of it lol


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> Good afternoon Girlies <3 I love seeing so much optimism on this forum! Its so exciting! I hope everyone is having a wonderful Friday :flower: ..
> 
> KK .. How many cycles did it take you to get your bfp? :thumbup:

Happy Friday!! When are you testing Mizzy? Idk how you hold out lol


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thanx girlies I will update asaIPOAS :D


----------



## Bee Bee

Hello! I am relatively new here but I am also in TWW! o: I'm 1 DPO at the moment. Gonna test on Oct 24.

A little history: I just got off BC in Sept. Was not expecting to really try or get an O until after AF came back (whenever that would be). But, I started getting O symptoms last Thursday so I started testing with OPKs since I had some on hand. Just had pains that Thursday but I got EWCM this past Tuesday. Got a +OPK yesterday morning (and a very close to + one the night before) 

Either way, did quite a bit of BDing and who knows, maybe we'll get lucky as this is only my first cycle! O:


----------



## loulou82baby

Bee Bee said:


> Hello! I am relatively new here but I am also in TWW! o: I'm 1 DPO at the moment. Gonna test on Oct 24.
> 
> A little history: I just got off BC in Sept. Was not expecting to really try or get an O until after AF came back (whenever that would be). But, I started getting O symptoms last Thursday so I started testing with OPKs since I had some on hand. Just had pains that Thursday but I got EWCM this past Tuesday. Got a +OPK yesterday morning (and a very close to + one the night before)
> 
> Either way, did quite a bit of BDing and who knows, maybe we'll get lucky as this is only my first cycle! O:

Welcome Bee! Gl, FX'd, and lots of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## DD80

Bee Bee said:


> Hello! I am relatively new here but I am also in TWW! o: I'm 1 DPO at the moment. Gonna test on Oct 24.
> 
> A little history: I just got off BC in Sept. Was not expecting to really try or get an O until after AF came back (whenever that would be). But, I started getting O symptoms last Thursday so I started testing with OPKs since I had some on hand. Just had pains that Thursday but I got EWCM this past Tuesday. Got a +OPK yesterday morning (and a very close to + one the night before)
> 
> Either way, did quite a bit of BDing and who knows, maybe we'll get lucky as this is only my first cycle! O:

Welcome! :flower: good luck!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Welcome BB! Good luck!!!!


----------



## AidensMama

PnkPolkaDots said:


> I'm having such a good time with you ladies I hope we stick together regardless of when we all get our :bfp:!
> 
> Pickle I'll be testing late enough in October that it will kind of be almost November! :) I do hope we all get them soon though, then we can all have summer 2014 babies together! :)

I dont think I'm likely to see a :bfp: till November either, unless something really out of this world causes my cycle to change before I see the doc in a few more days. Hoping that once I get in things will start moving faster/more smoothly and that I'll be able to join the "2014 summer babies" cluster of Mama's.

Pretty sure KK is getting the big ball of baby dust rolling...c'mon little beans...get sticky!:hugs:


----------



## AidensMama

Bee Bee said:


> Hello! I am relatively new here but I am also in TWW! o: I'm 1 DPO at the moment. Gonna test on Oct 24.
> 
> A little history: I just got off BC in Sept. Was not expecting to really try or get an O until after AF came back (whenever that would be). But, I started getting O symptoms last Thursday so I started testing with OPKs since I had some on hand. Just had pains that Thursday but I got EWCM this past Tuesday. Got a +OPK yesterday morning (and a very close to + one the night before)
> 
> Either way, did quite a bit of BDing and who knows, maybe we'll get lucky as this is only my first cycle! O:


Welcome :hi: This thread is a nice mix of ladies who haven't been trying long, and who have been through MANY cycles. We like to keep things as positive we can, I hope you feel at home with us!:flower:

Sending lots of good vibes and baby dust your way :dust:

Hopefully you will catch your sticky bean this cycle and get a nice :bfp: That would be exciting!


----------



## AidensMama

Foreign Chick said:


> Test!!! Goodness hehehe, I'm 8 DPO today and so proud of myself that I made it this far... Going to start to get my :bfn: tomorrow  TEST!!!! Good luck!

Hooray for Willpower:happydance:

9dpo sounds like a pretty good time to start testing. I've heard of totally unquestionable :bfp: 's at 9dpo, and the anticipated squinters. Ladies, time to eat your carrots and make sure to clear up any "line-eye", I feel like the test pics are gonna start rolling in, can't wait to see some more big beautiful :bfp: 's in this thread! 

Good luck FC :dust:


----------



## Krissykat1006

MizzyRoze said:


> Good afternoon Girlies <3 I love seeing so much optimism on this forum! Its so exciting! I hope everyone is having a wonderful Friday :flower: ..
> 
> KK .. How many cycles did it take you to get your bfp? :thumbup:

Mizzy this is my 2nd cycle. I waited 10 years since my last kiddo though lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

Welcome Bee Bee!!!!


----------



## MizzyRoze

loulou82baby said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon Girlies <3 I love seeing so much optimism on this forum! Its so exciting! I hope everyone is having a wonderful Friday :flower: ..
> 
> KK .. How many cycles did it take you to get your bfp? :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Friday!! When are you testing Mizzy? Idk how you hold out lolClick to expand...

Hey LouLou :) Only have one test for this month so gonna wait as long as possible


----------



## MizzyRoze

Well one for now til i get some more .. Haha!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Bee Bee said:


> Hello! I am relatively new here but I am also in TWW! o: I'm 1 DPO at the moment. Gonna test on Oct 24.
> 
> A little history: I just got off BC in Sept. Was not expecting to really try or get an O until after AF came back (whenever that would be). But, I started getting O symptoms last Thursday so I started testing with OPKs since I had some on hand. Just had pains that Thursday but I got EWCM this past Tuesday. Got a +OPK yesterday morning (and a very close to + one the night before)
> 
> Either way, did quite a bit of BDing and who knows, maybe we'll get lucky as this is only my first cycle! O:

Welcome :hugs: x


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon Girlies <3 I love seeing so much optimism on this forum! Its so exciting! I hope everyone is having a wonderful Friday :flower: ..
> 
> KK .. How many cycles did it take you to get your bfp? :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Friday!! When are you testing Mizzy? Idk how you hold out lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hey LouLou :) Only have one test for this month so gonna wait as long as possibleClick to expand...

You have will power made of steel! I envy you like crazy right now Mizzy:) I have no self control at all lol...I poas at 6am this morning and all I got was an antibody strip lol. I'm not disappointed, I know I'm only 7dpo, and even if it doesn't turn into a bfp, I will be ok, it's only my second month ttc and I have all you girls for support:) and I know there's always next month!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Took another test this morning, and the line looks a little fainter than yesterdays super faint line, so I am gonna hold off with anymore testing till the 14th. :)


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon Girlies <3 I love seeing so much optimism on this forum! Its so exciting! I hope everyone is having a wonderful Friday :flower: ..
> 
> KK .. How many cycles did it take you to get your bfp? :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Friday!! When are you testing Mizzy? Idk how you hold out lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hey LouLou :) Only have one test for this month so gonna wait as long as possible Click to expand...
> 
> You have will power made of steel! I envy you like crazy right now Mizzy:) I have no self control at all lol...I poas at 6am this morning and all I got was an antibody strip lol. I'm not disappointed, I know I'm only 7dpo, and even if it doesn't turn into a bfp, I will be ok, it's only my second month ttc and I have all you girls for support:) and I know there's always next month!Click to expand...

 Good luck mizzy!!

Lol Lou Lou. Welcome to the crazy club. Don't sit there that's my Sid of the couch. :winkwink:


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> Took another test this morning, and the line looks a little fainter than yesterdays super faint line, so I am gonna hold off with anymore testing till the 14th. :)

They say it dbls every 2 days right? The 14th seems so far away! Lol...Gl for stickiness Kk. I'm keeping my FX'd for you darlin!


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> Took another test this morning, and the line looks a little fainter than yesterdays super faint line, so I am gonna hold off with anymore testing till the 14th. :)

Good luck KK! :flower: we are right here with you!


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon Girlies <3 I love seeing so much optimism on this forum! Its so exciting! I hope everyone is having a wonderful Friday :flower: ..
> 
> KK .. How many cycles did it take you to get your bfp? :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Friday!! When are you testing Mizzy? Idk how you hold out lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hey LouLou :) Only have one test for this month so gonna wait as long as possible Click to expand...
> 
> You have will power made of steel! I envy you like crazy right now Mizzy:) I have no self control at all lol...I poas at 6am this morning and all I got was an antibody strip lol. I'm not disappointed, I know I'm only 7dpo, and even if it doesn't turn into a bfp, I will be ok, it's only my second month ttc and I have all you girls for support:) and I know there's always next month!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck mizzy!!
> 
> Lol Lou Lou. Welcome to the crazy club. Don't sit there that's my Sid of the couch. :winkwink:Click to expand...

We can share this seat friend! I'll make some room for ya! ;) 

I'm feeling super crampy/achy today, like I feel the day before af shows up, but I still have another week before I expect the :witch: !!
Not to ss too much (lol), but cm has gone from super sticky, thick lotiony to more of a watery lotiony that's not sticky. Hope it's a good sign!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Morning everyone,

Does anyone watch their cm? I know for some it's gross but I keep track of mine. The EWCM and light cramps were the only signs I had that I might be about to ovulate. I had a bit more EWCM yesterday afternoon, but now it's just watery again. I thought you were supposed to dry up after ovulation? Anyone else experience this?

Just a back story on me, we have a 21 month old son and in September we decided to start trying for a sibling for our son. Our first cycle I started spotting (mostly brown) at 8dpo and it continued until I got a heavy bleed when AF was due right on schedule. We wound up at the urgent care clinic because I had had a faint BFP 2 days before this heavy bleed. I was convinced I was having a chemical or something terrible. By the time we got there I was bleeding heavily just like AF. They did a urine test and turns out I wasn't pregnant. The doctor thought maybe I had a few cysts on my ovaries, so they sent me for an ultrasound. The results came back that I did have polycystic ovaries. My doctor wasn't concerned though and said this shouldn't affect our chances of conceiving. But of course I've read up on polycystic ovaries and have read that women with them often don't ovulate, so now I'm paranoid lol. 

Sorry for the ramble ;)


----------



## DD80

DenyseGiguere said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Does anyone watch their cm? I know for some it's gross but I keep track of mine. The EWCM and light cramps were the only signs I had that I might be about to ovulate. I had a bit more EWCM yesterday afternoon, but now it's just watery again. I thought you were supposed to dry up after ovulation? Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Just a back story on me, we have a 21 month old son and in September we decided to start trying for a sibling for our son. Our first cycle I started spotting (mostly brown) at 8dpo and it continued until I got a heavy bleed when AF was due right on schedule. We wound up at the urgent care clinic because I had had a faint BFP 2 days before this heavy bleed. I was convinced I was having a chemical or something terrible. By the time we got there I was bleeding heavily just like AF. They did a urine test and turns out I wasn't pregnant. The doctor thought maybe I had a few cysts on my ovaries, so they sent me for an ultrasound. The results came back that I did have polycystic ovaries. My doctor wasn't concerned though and said this shouldn't affect our chances of conceiving. But of course I've read up on polycystic ovaries and have read that women with them often don't ovulate, so now I'm paranoid lol.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble ;)

You probably had a chemical. It happens :( there seem to be a lot of women with pcos on this board and I've seen lots with kids already or a bfp. You don't know unless you try...so have fun tryin! :winkwink: ...if you know what I mean...:winkwink: lol

Oh and as for cm, I try to pay attention but haven't been watching long enough to notice a difference. I'd say mine is pretty much like what you've described... I'm 4 dpo I think?


----------



## DJMooMoo79

Can i join!!!!!????

I will be testing in 6 days on the 18th! 
This will be my first time testing in a loooooong time. Had a hold on TTC for almost over a year. GLAD TO BE BACK!


----------



## Krissykat1006

best of luck DJ!!

Denyse, I had to go look at my chart but after EWCM, I had creamy CM, and a lot of those were thick white CM, about 4 days ago it went to more of a watery lotion consistency. and 2 days ago it got kinda dry, but yesterday back to lotion.

I know every womans body is different though :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

hiay Girl-Friends... Krissy, that's exactly how my CM has been... hmmmm X'ing my fingers for yah!!!!! good luck!

as to me, I got my anticipated :bfn: @ 5:45 this morning. Staying hopeful tho. the odd thing this month for me it that, @ 8 dpo & 9 dpo (today) all my cramps went away... started cramping @ 4 dpo until 7 dpo and now quiet as it gets.... the quiet before the sorm? usually if AF comes, I'll start cramping on 7dpo all the way tru' and now this...
hmmmmmm 
tomorrow is another day ')
Happy Saturday Ladies and Gentle Ladies :)
Fingers X'ed for all 10.13.13 testers!!!


----------



## DJMooMoo79

Krissykat1006 said:


> best of luck DJ!!
> 
> Denyse, I had to go look at my chart but after EWCM, I had creamy CM, and a lot of those were thick white CM, about 4 days ago it went to more of a watery lotion consistency. and 2 days ago it got kinda dry, but yesterday back to lotion.
> 
> I know every womans body is different though :)

Thank you! And congrats on you BFP!


----------



## allisonmh

DJMooMoo79 said:


> Can i join!!!!!????
> 
> I will be testing in 6 days on the 18th!
> This will be my first time testing in a loooooong time. Had a hold on TTC for almost over a year. GLAD TO BE BACK!

I'm going to test on the 18th too! And I was also diagnosed with pcos this year! Good luck!!


----------



## loulou82baby

DJMooMoo79 said:


> Can i join!!!!!????
> 
> I will be testing in 6 days on the 18th!
> This will be my first time testing in a loooooong time. Had a hold on TTC for almost over a year. GLAD TO BE BACK!

Welcome DJ!


----------



## loulou82baby

Foreign Chick said:


> hiay Girl-Friends... Krissy, that's exactly how my CM has been... hmmmm X'ing my fingers for yah!!!!! good luck!
> 
> as to me, I got my anticipated :bfn: @ 5:45 this morning. Staying hopeful tho. the odd thing this month for me it that, @ 8 dpo & 9 dpo (today) all my cramps went away... started cramping @ 4 dpo until 7 dpo and now quiet as it gets.... the quiet before the sorm? usually if AF comes, I'll start cramping on 7dpo all the way tru' and now this...
> hmmmmmm
> tomorrow is another day ')
> Happy Saturday Ladies and Gentle Ladies :)
> Fingers X'ed for all 10.13.13 testers!!!

FX'd for tomorrow Foreign!


----------



## loulou82baby

I'm the same as you Denyse and Kk on the cm going from super thick and lotiony, to being more of a watery lotiony yesterday on 6dpo! I think I posted about it earlier today lol


----------



## Bee Bee

DenyseGiguere said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Does anyone watch their cm? I know for some it's gross but I keep track of mine. The EWCM and light cramps were the only signs I had that I might be about to ovulate. I had a bit more EWCM yesterday afternoon, but now it's just watery again. I thought you were supposed to dry up after ovulation? Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Just a back story on me, we have a 21 month old son and in September we decided to start trying for a sibling for our son. Our first cycle I started spotting (mostly brown) at 8dpo and it continued until I got a heavy bleed when AF was due right on schedule. We wound up at the urgent care clinic because I had had a faint BFP 2 days before this heavy bleed. I was convinced I was having a chemical or something terrible. By the time we got there I was bleeding heavily just like AF. They did a urine test and turns out I wasn't pregnant. The doctor thought maybe I had a few cysts on my ovaries, so they sent me for an ultrasound. The results came back that I did have polycystic ovaries. My doctor wasn't concerned though and said this shouldn't affect our chances of conceiving. But of course I've read up on polycystic ovaries and have read that women with them often don't ovulate, so now I'm paranoid lol.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble ;)

I've been tracking my CM and all that, doing BBT and the works! (OPKs too) hahaha! It's only our first month with our first TTC but I am just one of those people that if I am planning for something I really want, I go 200%. Did the same thing with our wedding and honeymoon trip. lol. But really, in combo with the O pain and nausea I was feeling, it helped me realize that I was Oing. Which i wasnt expecting to do just yet since I got off BC. So, I think it's a good thing to do! 

I had EWCM like crazy from Tuesday to Thursday, now its much more watery. Not exactly dried up yet because I definitely notice that I have CM still. But I'm only 2DPO. Although it might be considered dry by most standards, but I was really, really dry when I was on BC so any minute amount seems like a bunch to me right now lol

ANYWAY!! I seems a lot of ladies have PCOS and its getting more common. I hope it doesn't end up interfering too much though and that you get your BFP soon!

DJ- Oooh! Good luck! I think I'm testing much later than everyone, around the 24th. 

Krissy- I hope your Monday ends up being awesome with a more visible BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Krissykat1006 said:


> best of luck DJ!!
> 
> Denyse, I had to go look at my chart but after EWCM, I had creamy CM, and a lot of those were thick white CM, about 4 days ago it went to more of a watery lotion consistency. and 2 days ago it got kinda dry, but yesterday back to lotion.
> 
> I know every womans body is different though :)

Yeah mine is more creamy now than EWCM, so maybe it's normal for me. It actually doesn't differ much to what I have every month. I had just read somewhere that you're supposed to go dry after ov, but every woman is different so maybe this is just natural for me.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

DJMooMoo79 said:


> Can i join!!!!!????
> 
> I will be testing in 6 days on the 18th!
> This will be my first time testing in a loooooong time. Had a hold on TTC for almost over a year. GLAD TO BE BACK!

I noticed you have PCOS as well - I was just diagnosed last month. How are you doing? Did it ever effect TTC?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

DD80 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone,
> 
> Does anyone watch their cm? I know for some it's gross but I keep track of mine. The EWCM and light cramps were the only signs I had that I might be about to ovulate. I had a bit more EWCM yesterday afternoon, but now it's just watery again. I thought you were supposed to dry up after ovulation? Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Just a back story on me, we have a 21 month old son and in September we decided to start trying for a sibling for our son. Our first cycle I started spotting (mostly brown) at 8dpo and it continued until I got a heavy bleed when AF was due right on schedule. We wound up at the urgent care clinic because I had had a faint BFP 2 days before this heavy bleed. I was convinced I was having a chemical or something terrible. By the time we got there I was bleeding heavily just like AF. They did a urine test and turns out I wasn't pregnant. The doctor thought maybe I had a few cysts on my ovaries, so they sent me for an ultrasound. The results came back that I did have polycystic ovaries. My doctor wasn't concerned though and said this shouldn't affect our chances of conceiving. But of course I've read up on polycystic ovaries and have read that women with them often don't ovulate, so now I'm paranoid lol.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble ;)
> 
> You probably had a chemical. It happens :( there seem to be a lot of women with pcos on this board and I've seen lots with kids already or a bfp. You don't know unless you try...so have fun tryin! :winkwink: ...if you know what I mean...:winkwink: lol
> 
> Oh and as for cm, I try to pay attention but haven't been watching long enough to notice a difference. I'd say mine is pretty much like what you've described... I'm 4 dpo I think?Click to expand...

I had thought chemical too but the doctors said it wasn't....so I don't know. Keeping my hopes up though for this month and the months to come :) We're not giving up yet.


----------



## DD80

Welcome dj! :flower: 

I'm still reading everyone's stuff and still hoping for everyone...just moves too fast sometimes to answer everybody. :) and I'm lazy... :blush:


----------



## DJMooMoo79

DD80 said:


> Welcome dj! :flower:
> 
> I'm still reading everyone's stuff and still hoping for everyone...just moves too fast sometimes to answer everybody. :) and I'm lazy... :blush:

Lol no worries. Just got off work so I'm being quite lazy myself! Lol. Not feeling to positive this cycle. No symptoms what so ever


----------



## DJMooMoo79

allisonmh said:


> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> Can i join!!!!!????
> 
> I will be testing in 6 days on the 18th!
> This will be my first time testing in a loooooong time. Had a hold on TTC for almost over a year. GLAD TO BE BACK!
> 
> I'm going to test on the 18th too! And I was also diagnosed with pcos this year! Good luck!!Click to expand...

Thank you! Are you taking anything for your PCOS? I'm going hormonal free for as long as I can take it but I'm worried its useless without help


----------



## DJMooMoo79

DenyseGiguere said:


> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> Can i join!!!!!????
> 
> I will be testing in 6 days on the 18th!
> This will be my first time testing in a loooooong time. Had a hold on TTC for almost over a year. GLAD TO BE BACK!
> 
> I noticed you have PCOS as well - I was just diagnosed last month. How are you doing? Did it ever effect TTC?Click to expand...

Well we ttc for a year before being diagnosed and I was noticing how my cycles were always erratic and never really normal. This all started after I got off birth control a good five years ago. I say it has impact me ttcing just because it's much harder to predict ovulation. My obgyn says I should go on clomid if I want to continue and try and conceive but I hate the idea of having hormones pumped in me. I'm hoping to still try naturally, though recently I've been feeling defeated :/ what about you? What has your dr. Said?


----------



## Krissykat1006

Hope everyone has a great weekend!! I better start seeing some POAS pics soon or I'm climbing through this monitor after you!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

DJMooMoo79 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> Can i join!!!!!????
> 
> I will be testing in 6 days on the 18th!
> This will be my first time testing in a loooooong time. Had a hold on TTC for almost over a year. GLAD TO BE BACK!
> 
> I noticed you have PCOS as well - I was just diagnosed last month. How are you doing? Did it ever effect TTC?Click to expand...
> 
> Well we ttc for a year before being diagnosed and I was noticing how my cycles were always erratic and never really normal. This all started after I got off birth control a good five years ago. I say it has impact me ttcing just because it's much harder to predict ovulation. My obgyn says I should go on clomid if I want to continue and try and conceive but I hate the idea of having hormones pumped in me. I'm hoping to still try naturally, though recently I've been feeling defeated :/ what about you? What has your dr. Said?Click to expand...

My doctor saw my ultrasound results - all he said was yes I have polycystic ovaries but he never used the PCOS term so i'm not sure if I have PCOS or just some cysts that he's hoping will go away on their own? He doesn't think it should affect our chance at conceiving - I hope he's right. He put me on prenatal vitamins. I've never had abnormal cycles (mine are usually 30 days and come right on time), so I'm hoping that will continue but who knows? I've read up so much on PCOS that now I'm scared :(


----------



## DJMooMoo79

DenyseGiguere said:


> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> Can i join!!!!!????
> 
> I will be testing in 6 days on the 18th!
> This will be my first time testing in a loooooong time. Had a hold on TTC for almost over a year. GLAD TO BE BACK!
> 
> I noticed you have PCOS as well - I was just diagnosed last month. How are you doing? Did it ever effect TTC?Click to expand...
> 
> Well we ttc for a year before being diagnosed and I was noticing how my cycles were always erratic and never really normal. This all started after I got off birth control a good five years ago. I say it has impact me ttcing just because it's much harder to predict ovulation. My obgyn says I should go on clomid if I want to continue and try and conceive but I hate the idea of having hormones pumped in me. I'm hoping to still try naturally, though recently I've been feeling defeated :/ what about you? What has your dr. Said?Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor saw my ultrasound results - all he said was yes I have polycystic ovaries but he never used the PCOS term so i'm not sure if I have PCOS or just some cysts that he's hoping will go away on their own? He doesn't think it should affect our chance at conceiving - I hope he's right. He put me on prenatal vitamins. I've never had abnormal cycles (mine are usually 30 days and come right on time), so I'm hoping that will continue but who knows? I've read up so much on PCOS that now I'm scared :(Click to expand...

Dont freak yourself our too much! I say stay positive, especially considering you have a relatively normal cycle :) That is a very good sign. Mine can be anywhere from 27 days to 52. It really all depends :/
It could be your dr. is just speaking light of it, which is still a good thing, meaning he doesnt think its anything to be concerned about. Or you could just have cysts. The fact that he prescribed vitamins is a good sign :)
Mine basically told me i either get on clomid or go back to birthcontrol. But im rebelling ;)


----------



## DD80

DJMooMoo79 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome dj! :flower:
> 
> I'm still reading everyone's stuff and still hoping for everyone...just moves too fast sometimes to answer everybody. :) and I'm lazy... :blush:
> 
> Lol no worries. Just got off work so I'm being quite lazy myself! Lol. Not feeling to positive this cycle. No symptoms what so everClick to expand...

Youre not out till the fat lady sings. :af:


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:
 

> Hope everyone has a great weekend!! I better start seeing some POAS pics soon or I'm climbing through this monitor after you!

She means it guys! :loo:


----------



## Krissykat1006

yeah yeah I said I wasn't going to test again....I lied good news is, this one is NO squinter! 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test185710

My left boob was so fricken sore yesterday, and I could tell it was a different sore from my normal AF pain. Have not been able to sleep well the last two nights. 

Going to be a low key day for me, just sitting around editing pictures :thumbup: Gonna try to lay back down for a bit but I should be more active today on here than the last two days since I'll be home all day. :hugs:


----------



## Pickletilly

Your little bean gives me hope! Has nobody else been POAS?? :shock:


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> yeah yeah I said I wasn't going to test again....I lied good news is, this one is NO squinter!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test185710
> 
> My left boob was so fricken sore yesterday, and I could tell it was a different sore from my normal AF pain. Have not been able to sleep well the last two nights.
> 
> Going to be a low key day for me, just sitting around editing pictures :thumbup: Gonna try to lay back down for a bit but I should be more active today on here than the last two days since I'll be home all day. :hugs:

Those are some wonderful lines Kk! Very nice! :thumbup: congrats!! :hugs:
I have no idea how to put a picture on here lol. I have to try and do it as a secret from my kids right now and they're really nosy. My tests have been negative tho lol


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> Your little bean gives me hope! Has nobody else been POAS?? :shock:

I def do poas, but they've been bfn ( I'm only 8dpo) so far and idk how to post pictures lol :dohh:


----------



## loulou82baby

So I was talking to my dd about maybe wanting another baby about 2 months ago and she told me that she would move out of my house if I had another baby lol...ok its not really funny, but it made me laugh a little because she was so serious and that was her first reaction. She will not consider the idea even tho she loves other ppls babies...my ds said as long as its a boy he's fine with it lol lol lol :haha:

Just thought I'd share:) it's been a long weekend with my oh away and the kids off school Fri and tomorrow! My dd's bff has been here since yesterday and dd has been so mean to ds since then. I feel like I missed my calling as a referee...lmao! :haha: I would have a drink if I could lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

DJMooMoo79 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> Can i join!!!!!????
> 
> I will be testing in 6 days on the 18th!
> This will be my first time testing in a loooooong time. Had a hold on TTC for almost over a year. GLAD TO BE BACK!
> 
> I noticed you have PCOS as well - I was just diagnosed last month. How are you doing? Did it ever effect TTC?Click to expand...
> 
> Well we ttc for a year before being diagnosed and I was noticing how my cycles were always erratic and never really normal. This all started after I got off birth control a good five years ago. I say it has impact me ttcing just because it's much harder to predict ovulation. My obgyn says I should go on clomid if I want to continue and try and conceive but I hate the idea of having hormones pumped in me. I'm hoping to still try naturally, though recently I've been feeling defeated :/ what about you? What has your dr. Said?Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor saw my ultrasound results - all he said was yes I have polycystic ovaries but he never used the PCOS term so i'm not sure if I have PCOS or just some cysts that he's hoping will go away on their own? He doesn't think it should affect our chance at conceiving - I hope he's right. He put me on prenatal vitamins. I've never had abnormal cycles (mine are usually 30 days and come right on time), so I'm hoping that will continue but who knows? I've read up so much on PCOS that now I'm scared :(Click to expand...
> 
> Dont freak yourself our too much! I say stay positive, especially considering you have a relatively normal cycle :) That is a very good sign. Mine can be anywhere from 27 days to 52. It really all depends :/
> It could be your dr. is just speaking light of it, which is still a good thing, meaning he doesnt think its anything to be concerned about. Or you could just have cysts. The fact that he prescribed vitamins is a good sign :)
> Mine basically told me i either get on clomid or go back to birthcontrol. But im rebelling ;)Click to expand...

Thanks, I really appreciate your words of support :) The only change I've noticed is I'm having wayyyyy less cramps during my


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Lol, my son pressed enter haha ;) I meant I'm having way less cramps during my cycle. I've had barely any at all. Is that weird?


----------



## Foreign Chick

CONGRATS KRISSY!!!! So very happy for you.... blow us some baby dust, would you? ;)

as to me :bfn: with fmu @ 10 dpo(today) ... still feeling hopeful :D the reason being is the abstinence of cramps since 8 dpo :D going to POAS again later this afternoon I just KNOW something is different... good luck to all who are still hoping!

Happy Sunday :)


----------



## DJMooMoo79

DenyseGiguere said:


> Lol, my son pressed enter haha ;) I meant I'm having way less cramps during my cycle. I've had barely any at all. Is that weird?

I would say anything abnormal from the usual is a good sign! Maybe all your implantation cramping isn't as strong as at cramps


----------



## DJMooMoo79

loulou82baby said:


> So I was talking to my dd about maybe wanting another baby about 2 months ago and she told me that she would move out of my house if I had another baby lol...ok its not really funny, but it made me laugh a little because she was so serious and that was her first reaction. She will not consider the idea even tho she loves other ppls babies...my ds said as long as its a boy he's fine with it lol lol lol :haha:
> 
> Just thought I'd share:) it's been a long weekend with my oh away and the kids off school Fri and tomorrow! My dd's bff has been here since yesterday and dd has been so mean to ds since then. I feel like I missed my calling as a referee...lmao! :haha: I would have a drink if I could lol

That is adorable! My mom told me that when she first mentioned bringing home my brother to my older sister, she said as long as he lived in the backyard, it was ok.


----------



## DJMooMoo79

Foreign Chick said:


> CONGRATS KRISSY!!!! So very happy for you.... blow us some baby dust, would you? ;)
> 
> as to me :bfn: with fmu @ 10 dpo(today) ... still feeling hopeful :D the reason being is the abstinence of cramps since 8 dpo :D going to POAS again later this afternoon I just KNOW something is different... good luck to all who are still hoping!
> 
> Happy Sunday :)

Bah I wanna know already! Lol. Be sure to update us! And lots of baby dust :dust::dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

DJMooMoo79 said:


> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS KRISSY!!!! So very happy for you.... blow us some baby dust, would you? ;)
> 
> as to me :bfn: with fmu @ 10 dpo(today) ... still feeling hopeful :D the reason being is the abstinence of cramps since 8 dpo :D going to POAS again later this afternoon I just KNOW something is different... good luck to all who are still hoping!
> 
> Happy Sunday :)
> 
> Bah I wanna know already! Lol. Be sure to update us! And lots of baby dust :dust::dust:Click to expand...

I second this! Lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

DJMooMoo79 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Lol, my son pressed enter haha ;) I meant I'm having way less cramps during my cycle. I've had barely any at all. Is that weird?
> 
> I would say anything abnormal from the usual is a good sign! Maybe all your implantation cramping isn't as strong as at crampsClick to expand...

I'm only 3dpo so I know cramping could start anytime. It just feels odd because I normally have painful ones throughout my cycle. I only had a few the day I think I ovulated.


----------



## AidensMama

Krissykat1006 said:


> yeah yeah I said I wasn't going to test again....I lied good news is, this one is NO squinter!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test185710
> 
> My left boob was so fricken sore yesterday, and I could tell it was a different sore from my normal AF pain. Have not been able to sleep well the last two nights.
> 
> Going to be a low key day for me, just sitting around editing pictures :thumbup: Gonna try to lay back down for a bit but I should be more active today on here than the last two days since I'll be home all day. :hugs:


:happydance::thumbup:

I was so excited to see today's total no-squint-necessary second line. It's good that you get to have a low-key day today. I know if I were you I'd be on a total emotional roller coaster ride fight now, I bet taking it easy is exactly what you need.



I feel like I've been away so long, even though it was basically just like all day yesterday that I didnt get on. So much happens so fast, this thread is so nice and full now, and moves quick. I hope that means we start seeing some ladies POAS and some :bfp: 's in here soon! 


Afm, It's cycle day 9 and I'm pretty sure I O'ed last night or today. I had 2 days of watery and two days of EW cm. i havent really check today, but my temp did dip and I'm feeling crampy. Cervix soft and open and moving lower the past few days.

I don't know for sure if O because I'm having super short cycles, but CD 8 or 9 would make sense..though it still gives me a pretty short LP if my cycle is less than 22 or 23 days. Still, would be better than the past two cycles. I was doing OPK's but i decided to save 'em for after my doc appt on the 16th, and now I feel like I might have missed the surge I was hoping to see, even just to show that my body was gearing up to O, since I'm so confused about whats going on.

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend and that we start seeing some :bfp: 's filling up this thread! :dust:


----------



## Krissykat1006

AidensMama said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> yeah yeah I said I wasn't going to test again....I lied good news is, this one is NO squinter!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test185710
> 
> My left boob was so fricken sore yesterday, and I could tell it was a different sore from my normal AF pain. Have not been able to sleep well the last two nights.
> 
> Going to be a low key day for me, just sitting around editing pictures :thumbup: Gonna try to lay back down for a bit but I should be more active today on here than the last two days since I'll be home all day. :hugs:
> 
> 
> :happydance::thumbup:
> 
> I was so excited to see today's total no-squint-necessary second line. It's good that you get to have a low-key day today. I know if I were you I'd be on a total emotional roller coaster ride fight now, I bet taking it easy is exactly what you need.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I've been away so long, even though it was basically just like all day yesterday that I didnt get on. So much happens so fast, this thread is so nice and full now, and moves quick. I hope that means we start seeing some ladies POAS and some :bfp: 's in here soon!
> 
> 
> Afm, It's cycle day 9 and I'm pretty sure I O'ed last night or today. I had 2 days of watery and two days of EW cm. i havent really check today, but my temp did dip and I'm feeling crampy. Cervix soft and open and moving lower the past few days.
> 
> I don't know for sure if O because I'm having super short cycles, but CD 8 or 9 would make sense..though it still gives me a pretty short LP if my cycle is less than 22 or 23 days. Still, would be better than the past two cycles. I was doing OPK's but i decided to save 'em for after my doc appt on the 16th, and now I feel like I might have missed the surge I was hoping to see, even just to show that my body was gearing up to O, since I'm so confused about whats going on.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend and that we start seeing some :bfp: 's filling up this thread! :dust:Click to expand...

Baby dust baby dust baby baby baby dust!!

Yeah you miss one day and this board has moved like 10 pages lol

I'm ready for your appointment so you can get some answers :happydance:


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> So I was talking to my dd about maybe wanting another baby about 2 months ago and she told me that she would move out of my house if I had another baby lol...ok its not really funny, but it made me laugh a little because she was so serious and that was her first reaction. She will not consider the idea even tho she loves other ppls babies...my ds said as long as its a boy he's fine with it lol lol lol :haha:
> 
> Just thought I'd share:) it's been a long weekend with my oh away and the kids off school Fri and tomorrow! My dd's bff has been here since yesterday and dd has been so mean to ds since then. I feel like I missed my calling as a referee...lmao! :haha: I would have a drink if I could lol

My kiddo is outta school tomorrow too, I think we will do a lunch date..I like taking him on lunch dates lol

If you go to the advance settings when doing a message there is a little paper clip on the same row as fonts, just upload a picture there :) Hope that helps!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Foreign Chick said:


> CONGRATS KRISSY!!!! So very happy for you.... blow us some baby dust, would you? ;)
> 
> as to me :bfn: with fmu @ 10 dpo(today) ... still feeling hopeful :D the reason being is the abstinence of cramps since 8 dpo :D going to POAS again later this afternoon I just KNOW something is different... good luck to all who are still hoping!
> 
> Happy Sunday :)

I just so happen to have a can next to me filled with baby dust. I am fixing to blow it all over the monitor right now! 

Keep staying positive!!


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> So I was talking to my dd about maybe wanting another baby about 2 months ago and she told me that she would move out of my house if I had another baby lol...ok its not really funny, but it made me laugh a little because she was so serious and that was her first reaction. She will not consider the idea even tho she loves other ppls babies...my ds said as long as its a boy he's fine with it lol lol lol :haha:
> 
> Just thought I'd share:) it's been a long weekend with my oh away and the kids off school Fri and tomorrow! My dd's bff has been here since yesterday and dd has been so mean to ds since then. I feel like I missed my calling as a referee...lmao! :haha: I would have a drink if I could lol
> 
> My kiddo is outta school tomorrow too, I think we will do a lunch date..I like taking him on lunch dates lol
> 
> If you go to the advance settings when doing a message there is a little paper clip on the same row as fonts, just upload a picture there :) Hope that helps!Click to expand...

Hope you have a great lunch date! :)

I tried doing that from my phone since the pics are on my phone, but didn't work. I even emailed them to myself and tried lol. I'll try on the computer tomorrow if my kids aren't being super nosy ;) I'm not technology inclined at all! :haha:

Thanks for the dust! I started having extra saliva and a nauseous feeling today, so I'm hoping it's the dust you sent and not the flu! Lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Happy Sunday everyone! It is Thanksgiving weekend here in Canada so we have lots of turkey eating ahead of us! We are off to my sister in law's in a few hours, then tomorrow we are cooking thanksgiving dinner for my side of the family. 

I'm pretty sure I'm 3dpo and I've had very creamy/watery cm since, sometimes globs of it (sorry for the tmi). Is this normal? Also having some ovarian pains today. Not symptom spotting this cycle as I did that way too much last cycle and it ended badly with a faint BFP that was actually false.


----------



## Bee Bee

lol so I THOUGHT I O'd on Thursday because it was the darkest I had seen an OPK be so far (then the line was non-existent the next test.) and was pretty damn close to the test line. BUT, I just had a feeling I should do another OPK today so i did and holy cow was it a huge, definitive positive! (and I did it with my second morning urine, just in case you are wondering!)

So I guess I will actually be 1DPO tomorrow instead of being on 3DPO today like I originally thought! 

Here is a pic of the test. The one highlighted in green is this morning and I just threw it in the middle of some others I did a few days ago. (The one directly above I thought was a + before, but now that its been dry a few days and doesnt look + anymore. But the one I took this morning still looks good!)

Anyway, BD is definitely in order tonight! :D
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! It is Thanksgiving weekend here in Canada so we have lots of turkey eating ahead of us! We are off to my sister in law's in a few hours, then tomorrow we are cooking thanksgiving dinner for my side of the family.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm 3dpo and I've had very creamy/watery cm since, sometimes globs of it (sorry for the tmi). Is this normal? Also having some ovarian pains today. Not symptom spotting this cycle as I did that way too much last cycle and it ended badly with a faint BFP that was actually false.

Happy thanksgiving! I'm totally jealous of the turkey eating! I LOVE turkey and I'm hungry!

Cm for me is different from month to month in volume, but usually follows about the same texture pattern. Not to a t, but fairly close. I wouldn't use it to judge anything tho, because our hormones can be different from month to month. Yours sounds about right tho. Mine went from creamy/watery after o, to thick/lotiony/sticky, and has now gone back to creamy/watery at 8dpo. Mine is also different at night than it is in the morning. Sorry I haven't been much help! I think those of us who check it always question if its normal lol!


----------



## Bee Bee

DenyseGiguere said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! It is Thanksgiving weekend here in Canada so we have lots of turkey eating ahead of us! We are off to my sister in law's in a few hours, then tomorrow we are cooking thanksgiving dinner for my side of the family.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm 3dpo and I've had very creamy/watery cm since, sometimes globs of it (sorry for the tmi). Is this normal? Also having some ovarian pains today. Not symptom spotting this cycle as I did that way too much last cycle and it ended badly with a faint BFP that was actually false.

Yes, Happy thanksgiving! We still got a whole month and almost 2 weeks before ours! So jelly of you today! hahaha


----------



## loulou82baby

Bee Bee said:


> lol so I THOUGHT I O'd on Thursday because it was the darkest I had seen an OPK be so far (then the line was non-existent the next day.) and was pretty damn close to the test line. BUT, I just had a feeling I should do another OPK today so i did and holy cow was it a huge, definitive positive! (and I did it with my second morning urine, just in case you are wondering!)
> 
> So I guess I will actually be 1DPO tomorrow instead of being on 3DPO today like I originally thought!
> 
> Here is a pic of the test. The one highlighted in green is this morning and I just threw it in the middle of some others I did a few days ago. (One of those I thought was a + before, but now that its been dry a few days and doesnt look + anymore. But the one I took this morning still looks good!)
> 
> Anyway, BD is definitely in order tonight! :D

Wow! That's a huge difference! I don't use opk's, but that is clearly positive! Get your :sex: on! :haha:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thanks ladies! I just don't remember it being so thick last month. Still another 8 days until I start testing, it's going to be a longggg 8 days ;)


----------



## Bee Bee

loulou82baby said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> lol so I THOUGHT I O'd on Thursday because it was the darkest I had seen an OPK be so far (then the line was non-existent the next day.) and was pretty damn close to the test line. BUT, I just had a feeling I should do another OPK today so i did and holy cow was it a huge, definitive positive! (and I did it with my second morning urine, just in case you are wondering!)
> 
> So I guess I will actually be 1DPO tomorrow instead of being on 3DPO today like I originally thought!
> 
> Here is a pic of the test. The one highlighted in green is this morning and I just threw it in the middle of some others I did a few days ago. (One of those I thought was a + before, but now that its been dry a few days and doesnt look + anymore. But the one I took this morning still looks good!)
> 
> Anyway, BD is definitely in order tonight! :D
> 
> Wow! That's a huge difference! I don't use opk's, but that is clearly positive! Get your :sex: on! :haha:Click to expand...


Hahaha, omg! Those smileys!! lol


----------



## allisonmh

Bee Bee said:


> lol so I THOUGHT I O'd on Thursday because it was the darkest I had seen an OPK be so far (then the line was non-existent the next test.) and was pretty damn close to the test line. BUT, I just had a feeling I should do another OPK today so i did and holy cow was it a huge, definitive positive! (and I did it with my second morning urine, just in case you are wondering!)
> 
> So I guess I will actually be 1DPO tomorrow instead of being on 3DPO today like I originally thought!
> 
> Here is a pic of the test. The one highlighted in green is this morning and I just threw it in the middle of some others I did a few days ago. (The one directly above I thought was a + before, but now that its been dry a few days and doesnt look + anymore. But the one I took this morning still looks good!)
> 
> Anyway, BD is definitely in order tonight! :D


I always have issues with those dang lines too! Sometimes I'll think its positive and then you're like welllll maybe not. Lol. That middle one is most definitely a positive though!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## allisonmh

I feel like its impossible to keep up here so I'll just say good luck to all!!! I'm keeping my hopes up for all BFPs soon!!! : )


----------



## DD80

Bee Bee said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone! It is Thanksgiving weekend here in Canada so we have lots of turkey eating ahead of us! We are off to my sister in law's in a few hours, then tomorrow we are cooking thanksgiving dinner for my side of the family.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm 3dpo and I've had very creamy/watery cm since, sometimes globs of it (sorry for the tmi). Is this normal? Also having some ovarian pains today. Not symptom spotting this cycle as I did that way too much last cycle and it ended badly with a faint BFP that was actually false.
> 
> Yes, Happy thanksgiving! We still got a whole month and almost 2 weeks before ours! So jelly of you today! hahahaClick to expand...

Another person who says jelly! Lol :)


----------



## BabyChaser09

KRISSYYY!!! CONGRATS!!!!! There is NO questioning that line now! DEFINITE :bfp: !!! 


Hi to all the new ladies on the thread! You'll love it here!


----------



## BabyChaser09

hey ladies! ugh. my cramps are pretty bad today :sad2:. i've actually had them for the past 3 days or so. but today is the worst so far, maybe AF will come today??? I KIND OF really want to go to walgreens and buy a 3-pack of FRER but I feel so silly doing that, considering I have AF symptoms. I guess I'm just holding on to hope! I wish the :witch: would just show up with out all of this song and dance. Why cramp for 4 days, mother nature? Why????!!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Like we always say, it's not over until the witch shows her ugly face! And AF symptoms are almost identical to PG. :hugs:


----------



## allisonmh

BabyChaser09 said:


> hey ladies! ugh. my cramps are pretty bad today :sad2:. i've actually had them for the past 3 days or so. but today is the worst so far, maybe AF will come today??? I KIND OF really want to go to walgreens and buy a 3-pack of FRER but I feel so silly doing that, considering I have AF symptoms. I guess I'm just holding on to hope! I wish the :witch: would just show up with out all of this song and dance. Why cramp for 4 days, mother nature? Why????!!!

Ugh. My cramps are awful today too. I got up this morning and could barely stand up straight. I keep getting dizzy spells too. I'd be ok with all of this if I knew I was gonna get a BFP, but the waiting game is driving me bonkers!!! I too was thinking of going to buy some FRERs, but I'm trying to wait. I'm only 7dpo so I feel like it'd be a waste.


----------



## Pickletilly

allisonmh said:


> Ugh. My cramps are awful today too. I got up this morning and could barely stand up straight. I keep getting dizzy spells too. I'd be ok with all of this if I knew I was gonna get a BFP, but the waiting game is driving me bonkers!!! I too was thinking of going to buy some FRERs, but I'm trying to wait. I'm only 7dpo so I feel like it'd be a waste.

Dizzy spells though! I dont get them with AF, do you? 
Here's hoping its a dizzy-making sticky bean.. :thumbup:


----------



## BabyChaser09

Pickletilly said:


> Like we always say, it's not over until the witch shows her ugly face! And AF symptoms are almost identical to PG. :hugs:

I knoooww Pickletilly! I'm holding on so hard to hope! AF is due today or tomorrow. le sigh. I just hate these last few days of the cycle when you're just WAITING to see what happens. I just want a :baby: in my belly!! lol


----------



## MizzyRoze

Good Morning and Happy Monday Ladies <3 So today i'm in an exceptionally good mood .. not sure why .. just am i guess .. Lol .. Unfortunately I'm not very hopeful on getting my BFP this month .. I am currently 10DPO (I don't do OPK's but i have a 28 day cycle every month) But i feel nothing as far as pg symptoms .. Actually thinking about it .. no pg symptoms but no af symptoms either ..  Only thing odd was boobs are pretty itchy (sorry tmi) and nips aren't really sore .. but i was getting this poking feeling in them .. like poking them with a sewing needle .. Lol .. weird i know, first for me .. But anyways .. Congrats again KK!! Even though i'm doubting getting my own BFP anytime soon, you give me hope :) Baby Dust to everyone and hoping to see some more BFP's from you all soon!


----------



## BabyChaser09

allisonmh said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! ugh. my cramps are pretty bad today :sad2:. i've actually had them for the past 3 days or so. but today is the worst so far, maybe AF will come today??? I KIND OF really want to go to walgreens and buy a 3-pack of FRER but I feel so silly doing that, considering I have AF symptoms. I guess I'm just holding on to hope! I wish the :witch: would just show up with out all of this song and dance. Why cramp for 4 days, mother nature? Why????!!!
> 
> Ugh. My cramps are awful today too. I got up this morning and could barely stand up straight. I keep getting dizzy spells too. I'd be ok with all of this if I knew I was gonna get a BFP, but the waiting game is driving me bonkers!!! I too was thinking of going to buy some FRERs, but I'm trying to wait. I'm only 7dpo so I feel like it'd be a waste.Click to expand...

The waiting game is the WORST!! I was also thinking of FRERs lol. I was at the grocery store this morning eyeing them like "should i? shouldnt i??? A pack of 3 for $13.99????" but i walked outta there without it. I figure i have AF symptoms and dont wanna give myself false hope even though I'm hoping so hard for a BFP miracle this month. When is ur AF due?


----------



## loulou82baby

Happy Monday ladies! I have been super crampy also, like the feeling that af could show any minute! But...I'm not giving up hope unless the :witch: actually shows! :) even if this month doesn't give us a bfp, we have next month! We have more than some people have, a great group of ladies we can share our hopes, dreams, ups, and downs with :flower: I find that very comforting, it definitely makes me be a little less crazy :haha: of course I would love for all of us to get our bfp's, but I'm going to be ok even if I don't, knowing I have all of you lovely ladies for support :) I just had the song from the golden girls pop in my head lol, anyone know what I'm talking about? :haha: !!!! That's perfect:)


----------



## Krissykat1006

I'm excited its getting closer to POAS time for some of you :) I know for me a lot of AF symptoms and PG symptoms are the same. Only thing that was remotely different for me this time was indigestion. I never get that and I had it on DPO 7, that was the day I went and got a FRER 3 pack and busted a bad boy out...stark white negative lol.

Stay positive my ladies!!


----------



## loulou82baby

BabyChaser09 said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! ugh. my cramps are pretty bad today :sad2:. i've actually had them for the past 3 days or so. but today is the worst so far, maybe AF will come today??? I KIND OF really want to go to walgreens and buy a 3-pack of FRER but I feel so silly doing that, considering I have AF symptoms. I guess I'm just holding on to hope! I wish the :witch: would just show up with out all of this song and dance. Why cramp for 4 days, mother nature? Why????!!!
> 
> Ugh. My cramps are awful today too. I got up this morning and could barely stand up straight. I keep getting dizzy spells too. I'd be ok with all of this if I knew I was gonna get a BFP, but the waiting game is driving me bonkers!!! I too was thinking of going to buy some FRERs, but I'm trying to wait. I'm only 7dpo so I feel like it'd be a waste.Click to expand...
> 
> The waiting game is the WORST!! I was also thinking of FRERs lol. I was at the grocery store this morning eyeing them like "should i? shouldnt i??? A pack of 3 for $13.99????" but i walked outta there without it. I figure i have AF symptoms and dont wanna give myself false hope even though I'm hoping so hard for a BFP miracle this month. When is ur AF due?Click to expand...

I really do admire your self control Baby! I probably would have bought them, no, no I would have made a special trip to the dollar tree to buy them and then go buy the FRER if I think I see a line. I really do have a poas stick addiction lol :haha: and my justification would have been, "even if I don't need them this month, I can still use them next month"! I am terrible, I know, I just sent my oh to the store to get more because I ran out lol


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> I'm excited its getting closer to POAS time for some of you :) I know for me a lot of AF symptoms and PG symptoms are the same. Only thing that was remotely different for me this time was indigestion. I never get that and I had it on DPO 7, that was the day I went and got a FRER 3 pack and busted a bad boy out...stark white negative lol.
> 
> Stay positive my ladies!!

Thanks Kk! I never do either and I started getting that burning feeling after eating peppers and onions I think on 5/6 dpo. Since then I'm scared to eat anything spicy (and I love spicy), but last night I caved and got jalapeno's in my pasta, and I'm definitely paying for it! Thankfully it's not too horrible, just more annoying right now and my stomach is burning a little. I'm hoping that's a good sign! :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Morning All,

Just wanted to check in before I go and put our turkey in the oven ;) Got a busy day of cooking and cleaning ahead of me. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Krissykat1006

DenyseGiguere said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Just wanted to check in before I go and put our turkey in the oven ;) Got a busy day of cooking and cleaning ahead of me.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!

I wanna come eat with you....I don't wanna wait another 6 weeks for our thanksgiving!! :growlmad:

Eat a second plate for me please :winkwink:


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> I'm excited its getting closer to POAS time for some of you :) I know for me a lot of AF symptoms and PG symptoms are the same. Only thing that was remotely different for me this time was indigestion. I never get that and I had it on DPO 7, that was the day I went and got a FRER 3 pack and busted a bad boy out...stark white negative lol.
> 
> Stay positive my ladies!!
> 
> Thanks Kk! I never do either and I started getting that burning feeling after eating peppers and onions I think on 5/6 dpo. Since then I'm scared to eat anything spicy (and I love spicy), but last night I caved and got jalapeno's in my pasta, and I'm definitely paying for it! Thankfully it's not too horrible, just more annoying right now and my stomach is burning a little. I'm hoping that's a good sign! :)Click to expand...

I haven't let it stop me from eating salsa, but I noticed that the salsa was hotter than normal when I was eating it...so I was like did they made the batch more spicey than usual or are my taste buds off? Also I walked past the fridge yesterday and was like I smell rotten milk....hubby open the fridge and the milk had expired 2 days ago but he couldn't smell anything. 

Now I want pasta...


----------



## allisonmh

BabyChaser09 said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! ugh. my cramps are pretty bad today :sad2:. i've actually had them for the past 3 days or so. but today is the worst so far, maybe AF will come today??? I KIND OF really want to go to walgreens and buy a 3-pack of FRER but I feel so silly doing that, considering I have AF symptoms. I guess I'm just holding on to hope! I wish the :witch: would just show up with out all of this song and dance. Why cramp for 4 days, mother nature? Why????!!!
> 
> Ugh. My cramps are awful today too. I got up this morning and could barely stand up straight. I keep getting dizzy spells too. I'd be ok with all of this if I knew I was gonna get a BFP, but the waiting game is driving me bonkers!!! I too was thinking of going to buy some FRERs, but I'm trying to wait. I'm only 7dpo so I feel like it'd be a waste.Click to expand...
> 
> The waiting game is the WORST!! I was also thinking of FRERs lol. I was at the grocery store this morning eyeing them like "should i? shouldnt i??? A pack of 3 for $13.99????" but i walked outta there without it. I figure i have AF symptoms and dont wanna give myself false hope even though I'm hoping so hard for a BFP miracle this month. When is ur AF due?Click to expand...

It's due anytime next week. I generally have a longer cycle so my app says not until next Friday, but I'm thinking earlier in the week since I ovulated earlier than normal because of the trigger shot I took. So it's pretty up in the air as to an exact date. I'll start testing way before that though. I'm sure of it. I have no patience. Haha


----------



## allisonmh

Krissykat1006 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> I'm excited its getting closer to POAS time for some of you :) I know for me a lot of AF symptoms and PG symptoms are the same. Only thing that was remotely different for me this time was indigestion. I never get that and I had it on DPO 7, that was the day I went and got a FRER 3 pack and busted a bad boy out...stark white negative lol.
> 
> Stay positive my ladies!!
> 
> Thanks Kk! I never do either and I started getting that burning feeling after eating peppers and onions I think on 5/6 dpo. Since then I'm scared to eat anything spicy (and I love spicy), but last night I caved and got jalapeno's in my pasta, and I'm definitely paying for it! Thankfully it's not too horrible, just more annoying right now and my stomach is burning a little. I'm hoping that's a good sign! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't let it stop me from eating salsa, but I noticed that the salsa was hotter than normal when I was eating it...so I was like did they made the batch more spicey than usual or are my taste buds off? Also I walked past the fridge yesterday and was like I smell rotten milk....hubby open the fridge and the milk had expired 2 days ago but he couldn't smell anything.
> 
> Now I want pasta...Click to expand...


Mmm. Salsa. Pasta. Sorry I'm so hungry. I really want some tortillas and queso... I can surely guarantee that if there's any little bean growing in me, it's gonna loooove Mexican food! Lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

allisonmh said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> I'm excited its getting closer to POAS time for some of you :) I know for me a lot of AF symptoms and PG symptoms are the same. Only thing that was remotely different for me this time was indigestion. I never get that and I had it on DPO 7, that was the day I went and got a FRER 3 pack and busted a bad boy out...stark white negative lol.
> 
> Stay positive my ladies!!
> 
> Thanks Kk! I never do either and I started getting that burning feeling after eating peppers and onions I think on 5/6 dpo. Since then I'm scared to eat anything spicy (and I love spicy), but last night I caved and got jalapeno's in my pasta, and I'm definitely paying for it! Thankfully it's not too horrible, just more annoying right now and my stomach is burning a little. I'm hoping that's a good sign! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't let it stop me from eating salsa, but I noticed that the salsa was hotter than normal when I was eating it...so I was like did they made the batch more spicey than usual or are my taste buds off? Also I walked past the fridge yesterday and was like I smell rotten milk....hubby open the fridge and the milk had expired 2 days ago but he couldn't smell anything.
> 
> Now I want pasta...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm. Salsa. Pasta. Sorry I'm so hungry. I really want some tortillas and queso... I can surely guarantee that if there's any little bean growing in me, it's gonna loooove Mexican food! LolClick to expand...

When I was PG with my son I couldn't even SMELL Mexican food without wanting to vomit....made me so sad! I'm trying to push a lot of it early right now so maybe this one will have no choice but to love it LOL!

I am starving right now...nothing sounds good though /sigh


----------



## allisonmh

Haha, I hope that doesn't happen to me. I need my Mexican food!! Lol
I hate when nothing sounds good... And when something finally does sound good, it's way too far away or not open! Lol


----------



## loulou82baby

I have had that the past few days where I'm craving something, but don't know what, and nothing sounds good! Drives me absolutely crazy! :dohh: I craved chinese all the time when pg with ds and could barely eat at all with dd. Starving and 3 bites in was over stuffed like a thanksgiving turkey lol. I can't wait for turkey! I LOVE it! So I took a test with fmu and almost think I see a line...but can't try and post a pic now, way too many ppl around! I plan on testing later too, so I'll try and post both later:) get your patient pants on ladies, I have mine on :haha: I had a dream about getting a :bfp: last night, first one ever!


----------



## mommi2b32

Krissykat1006 said:


> I am on cycle day 22 and 6dpo :) I just joined a couple days ago to and feel like an outsider too so I would be happy to wait it out with you!

Hi im very new im 6dpo and in need of a friend when did you get the bfp a in what dpo?


----------



## Krissykat1006

mommi2b32 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> I am on cycle day 22 and 6dpo :) I just joined a couple days ago to and feel like an outsider too so I would be happy to wait it out with you!
> 
> Hi im very new im 6dpo and in need of a friend when did you get the bfp a in what dpo?Click to expand...

I got mine at 10dpo and it was very faint. tested again yesterday (12dpo) much darker

Welcome :flower: FX's and baby dust!


----------



## loulou82baby

Kk- Ifigured out how to do the pic, but it says the file is too big. How do I make it smaller?

mommi- Welcome:) Lots of luck and baby dust :dust:


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Kk- Ifigured out how to do the pic, but it says the file is too big. How do I make it smaller?
> 
> mommi- Welcome:) Lots of luck and baby dust :dust:

You can resize it using Microsoft paint, or you can go over here https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/ and in the Pregnancy test section they have a resizer there you can use. :winkwink: 

Or you can email it to me at [email protected] and I can do it for you O:)


----------



## loulou82baby

View attachment 685089


View attachment 685097


View attachment 685099


View attachment 685101


I hope this worked. Took a lot of work! lol...Lemme know if you see anything, I never realized how hard it was to take a good pic of a pee test lol, but they were all taken within 10 mins. It was funny because I could see the line as the pee was crossing the window, then the line seemed to get lighter. Maybe it's wishful thinking or a case of line eye :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

wow...I just realized how much those pics suck! The one on the bottom is before I took it apart and has no tweak


----------



## Krissykat1006

The last one I "think" I see a shadow, test again tomorrow and lets see what we got brewing :)


----------



## loulou82baby

View attachment 685111


This is my momma kitty Isabelle. I'll post more pics of the other fur babies once I get good ones:)


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> View attachment 685111
> 
> 
> This is my momma kitty Isabelle. I'll post more pics of the other fur babies once I get good ones:)

what a cutie :)


----------



## Bee Bee

Loulou, I dont see anything yet! :( Perhaps in the next few days?


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> The last one I "think" I see a shadow, test again tomorrow and lets see what we got brewing :)

I'll be testing again later if I can hold my pee for more that 10 mins :haha: I'm so impatient when it comes to these things lol. Thanks for the input, I know it was much easier to see in person, but I don't want to get too excited til I see 2 very solid lines :wacko:


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> The last one I "think" I see a shadow, test again tomorrow and lets see what we got brewing :)
> 
> I'll be testing again later if I can hold my pee for more that 10 mins :haha: I'm so impatient when it comes to these things lol. Thanks for the input, I know it was much easier to see in person, but I don't want to get too excited til I see 2 very solid lines :wacko:Click to expand...

I understand, when I thought I saw something on my IC, I threw some clothes on and ran to the store for the FRER LOL! I'm totally impatient too!


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> The last one I "think" I see a shadow, test again tomorrow and lets see what we got brewing :)

Yes! I'm excited to see what it looks lik tomorrow!!


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> View attachment 685111
> 
> 
> This is my momma kitty Isabelle. I'll post more pics of the other fur babies once I get good ones:)

She looks like a sweetie. :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> The last one I "think" I see a shadow, test again tomorrow and lets see what we got brewing :)
> 
> I'll be testing again later if I can hold my pee for more that 10 mins :haha: I'm so impatient when it comes to these things lol. Thanks for the input, I know it was much easier to see in person, but I don't want to get too excited til I see 2 very solid lines :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I understand, when I thought I saw something on my IC, I threw some clothes on and ran to the store for the FRER LOL! I'm totally impatient too!Click to expand...

I thought about doing the same thing lol. But my oh already thinks I'm poas crazy! I'll wait it out and if I still think I see something tomorrow, I'll go get some FRER ;)


----------



## mamajo7

Hello ladies..

Im in the dreaded 2 week wait TTC my second. Im 9dpo today and have been having signs that I feel like could be pregnancy signs. Can anyone relate? I am scared to death to test too early and get my hopes up.

Here are my symptoms:

1-6dpo nothing really except some cramping and high temp.
7dpo: woke up SUPER irritable! I had no patience I felt like I wanted to cry I was so annoyed all day.
8dpo: woke up feeling achy like I had worked out hard the day before.
9dpo: more cramping, back ache, heavy feeling in my stomach and boobs...

Temp is still high. I hate that the symptoms are the same as the witch. It is such a mind game.


----------



## mamajo7

loulou82baby said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> The last one I "think" I see a shadow, test again tomorrow and lets see what we got brewing :)
> 
> I'll be testing again later if I can hold my pee for more that 10 mins :haha: I'm so impatient when it comes to these things lol. Thanks for the input, I know it was much easier to see in person, but I don't want to get too excited til I see 2 very solid lines :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I understand, when I thought I saw something on my IC, I threw some clothes on and ran to the store for the FRER LOL! I'm totally impatient too!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought about doing the same thing lol. But my oh already thinks I'm poas crazy! I'll wait it out and if I still think I see something tomorrow, I'll go get some FRER ;)Click to expand...

LouLou I think we are on the same cycle. AF is hopefully not coming on the 20th. When are you planning on testing next. I may try and test tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## loulou82baby

mamajo7 said:


> Hello ladies..
> 
> Im in the dreaded 2 week wait TTC my second. Im 9dpo today and have been having signs that I feel like could be pregnancy signs. Can anyone relate? I am scared to death to test too early and get my hopes up.
> 
> Here are my symptoms:
> 
> 1-6dpo nothing really except some cramping and high temp.
> 7dpo: woke up SUPER irritable! I had no patience I felt like I wanted to cry I was so annoyed all day.
> 8dpo: woke up feeling achy like I had worked out hard the day before.
> 9dpo: more cramping, back ache, heavy feeling in my stomach and boobs...
> 
> Temp is still high. I hate that the symptoms are the same as the witch. It is such a mind game.

Hello mamajo and welcome :flower: I think we all know what you're talking about! It's hard not to ss! FX'd and baby dust :dust: to you!


----------



## loulou82baby

mamajo7 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> The last one I "think" I see a shadow, test again tomorrow and lets see what we got brewing :)
> 
> I'll be testing again later if I can hold my pee for more that 10 mins :haha: I'm so impatient when it comes to these things lol. Thanks for the input, I know it was much easier to see in person, but I don't want to get too excited til I see 2 very solid lines :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I understand, when I thought I saw something on my IC, I threw some clothes on and ran to the store for the FRER LOL! I'm totally impatient too!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought about doing the same thing lol. But my oh already thinks I'm poas crazy! I'll wait it out and if I still think I see something tomorrow, I'll go get some FRER ;)Click to expand...
> 
> LouLou I think we are on the same cycle. AF is hopefully not coming on the 20th. When are you planning on testing next. I may try and test tonight or tomorrow...Click to expand...

I'll test again later if I can hold pee for a few hrs and I'll def be testing with fmu! I just can't hold out to test, tho I hate seeing bfn's!


----------



## Krissykat1006

mamajo7 said:


> Hello ladies..
> 
> Im in the dreaded 2 week wait TTC my second. Im 9dpo today and have been having signs that I feel like could be pregnancy signs. Can anyone relate? I am scared to death to test too early and get my hopes up.
> 
> Here are my symptoms:
> 
> 1-6dpo nothing really except some cramping and high temp.
> 7dpo: woke up SUPER irritable! I had no patience I felt like I wanted to cry I was so annoyed all day.
> 8dpo: woke up feeling achy like I had worked out hard the day before.
> 9dpo: more cramping, back ache, heavy feeling in my stomach and boobs...
> 
> Temp is still high. I hate that the symptoms are the same as the witch. It is such a mind game.

Welcome!! :flower:
Yes it sucks that you can't always trust symptoms. All you can do is stay positive and try to wait it out! (if you are a POAS addict no one will judge ) I am throwing buckets of baby dust your way and glad you could join us!


----------



## kippykoo

Hello ladies and sorry to intrude. I'm new to this site and new to TTC. This month is our first month trying and I'm also in the TWW. I'm gonna have to guess that I'm 20dpo, or 20 days since I last saw that smiley face on the OPK? My cycle is normally 34 days but this month is taking a lot longer than expected. I'm one day late for my period but I'm going to blame that on the stress I've been having lately. I have some symptoms like sore boobs, crampings, and a bit nauseous for a few days now. I'm scared to take the test because I don't want to see that dreaded BFN. I'll wait it out and see if the witch will come this Saturday and probably take the test by then. What do you guys think?


----------



## allisonmh

loulou82baby said:


> I have had that the past few days where I'm craving something, but don't know what, and nothing sounds good! Drives me absolutely crazy! :dohh: I craved chinese all the time when pg with ds and could barely eat at all with dd. Starving and 3 bites in was over stuffed like a thanksgiving turkey lol. I can't wait for turkey! I LOVE it! So I took a test with fmu and almost think I see a line...but can't try and post a pic now, way too many ppl around! I plan on testing later too, so I'll try and post both later:) get your patient pants on ladies, I have mine on :haha: I had a dream about getting a :bfp: last night, first one ever!

Woo hoo!!! Good luck!!! I'll be thinking positive thoughts!! : )


----------



## allisonmh

kippykoo said:


> Hello ladies and sorry to intrude. I'm new to this site and new to TTC. This month is our first month trying and I'm also in the TWW. I'm gonna have to guess that I'm 20dpo, or 20 days since I last saw that smiley face on the OPK? My cycle is normally 34 days but this month is taking a lot longer than expected. I'm one day late for my period but I'm going to blame that on the stress I've been having lately. I have some symptoms like sore boobs, crampings, and a bit nauseous for a few days now. I'm scared to take the test because I don't want to see that dreaded BFN. I'll wait it out and see if the witch will come this Saturday and probably take the test by then. What do you guys think?

I think if you tested now, you'd get a pretty definite answer. 20dpo should be well over enough time! Don't be scared! We'll all be here for you! : )


----------



## Krissykat1006

kippykoo said:


> Hello ladies and sorry to intrude. I'm new to this site and new to TTC. This month is our first month trying and I'm also in the TWW. I'm gonna have to guess that I'm 20dpo, or 20 days since I last saw that smiley face on the OPK? My cycle is normally 34 days but this month is taking a lot longer than expected. I'm one day late for my period but I'm going to blame that on the stress I've been having lately. I have some symptoms like sore boobs, crampings, and a bit nauseous for a few days now. I'm scared to take the test because I don't want to see that dreaded BFN. I'll wait it out and see if the witch will come this Saturday and probably take the test by then. What do you guys think?

I have no will power so I would be testing :) Just remember if you do see a BFN, don't let it discourage you, its ok to be disappointed but never loose hope :) :flower:


----------



## loulou82baby

kippykoo said:


> Hello ladies and sorry to intrude. I'm new to this site and new to TTC. This month is our first month trying and I'm also in the TWW. I'm gonna have to guess that I'm 20dpo, or 20 days since I last saw that smiley face on the OPK? My cycle is normally 34 days but this month is taking a lot longer than expected. I'm one day late for my period but I'm going to blame that on the stress I've been having lately. I have some symptoms like sore boobs, crampings, and a bit nauseous for a few days now. I'm scared to take the test because I don't want to see that dreaded BFN. I'll wait it out and see if the witch will come this Saturday and probably take the test by then. What do you guys think?

Welcome kippy! Some of us have been known to start testing way early :haha:, so it's all in the individual. You won't know unless you test or the :witch: pays a visit, so its totally up to you hun! I'm wishing you luck and sending you lots of baby dust :dust: keep us posted!


----------



## allisonmh

Ugh, I just started feeling horrible literally out of nowhere. Just sitting here at work and this awful feeling just came over me. My head is pounding and I feel like if I don't lie down I might be sick. One more hour and I can go home and relax! Hopefully this is a good sign!!


----------



## DJMooMoo79

BabyChaser09 said:


> hey ladies! ugh. my cramps are pretty bad today :sad2:. i've actually had them for the past 3 days or so. but today is the worst so far, maybe AF will come today??? I KIND OF really want to go to walgreens and buy a 3-pack of FRER but I feel so silly doing that, considering I have AF symptoms. I guess I'm just holding on to hope! I wish the :witch: would just show up with out all of this song and dance. Why cramp for 4 days, mother nature? Why????!!!

Cramps could still be a good sign! Like implantation or your uterus stretching! Don't loose hope quite yet. I say test anyways, just for the sake of testing.


----------



## loulou82baby

allisonmh said:


> Ugh, I just started feeling horrible literally out of nowhere. Just sitting here at work and this awful feeling just came over me. My head is pounding and I feel like if I don't lie down I might be sick. One more hour and I can go home and relax! Hopefully this is a good sign!!

FX'd!!!! Hope you feel better, or don't for a good reason ;)


----------



## DD80

allisonmh said:


> kippykoo said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies and sorry to intrude. I'm new to this site and new to TTC. This month is our first month trying and I'm also in the TWW. I'm gonna have to guess that I'm 20dpo, or 20 days since I last saw that smiley face on the OPK? My cycle is normally 34 days but this month is taking a lot longer than expected. I'm one day late for my period but I'm going to blame that on the stress I've been having lately. I have some symptoms like sore boobs, crampings, and a bit nauseous for a few days now. I'm scared to take the test because I don't want to see that dreaded BFN. I'll wait it out and see if the witch will come this Saturday and probably take the test by then. What do you guys think?
> 
> I think if you tested now, you'd get a pretty definite answer. 20dpo should be well over enough time! Don't be scared! We'll all be here for you! : )Click to expand...

I agree. And welcome! :flower:


----------



## DD80

allisonmh said:


> Ugh, I just started feeling horrible literally out of nowhere. Just sitting here at work and this awful feeling just came over me. My head is pounding and I feel like if I don't lie down I might be sick. One more hour and I can go home and relax! Hopefully this is a good sign!!

I hope you feel better! Here's hopin! :winkwink:


----------



## DD80

DJMooMoo79 said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! ugh. my cramps are pretty bad today :sad2:. i've actually had them for the past 3 days or so. but today is the worst so far, maybe AF will come today??? I KIND OF really want to go to walgreens and buy a 3-pack of FRER but I feel so silly doing that, considering I have AF symptoms. I guess I'm just holding on to hope! I wish the :witch: would just show up with out all of this song and dance. Why cramp for 4 days, mother nature? Why????!!!
> 
> Cramps could still be a good sign! Like implantation or your uterus stretching! Don't loose hope quite yet. I say test anyways, just for the sake of testing.Click to expand...

I agree!! :test:


----------



## kippykoo

Thanks everyone.:hugs: So I finally caved in and bought a cheap test from the dollar tree earlier today. I took it just now and it was a BFN (as expected), but I wonder, would it be different had I use fmu? I'm just going to hang on to that last speck of hope until I see that darn :witch:lol. Baby dust to everybody! :dust:


----------



## DD80

kippykoo said:



> Thanks everyone.:hugs: So I finally caved in and bought a cheap test from the dollar tree earlier today. I took it just now and it was a BFN (as expected), but I wonder, would it be different had I use fmu? I'm just going to hang on to that last speck of hope until I see that darn :witch:lol. Baby dust to everybody! :dust:

Exactly. You ain't out until you see da witch! Good luck!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

kippykoo said:


> Thanks everyone.:hugs: So I finally caved in and bought a cheap test from the dollar tree earlier today. I took it just now and it was a BFN (as expected), but I wonder, would it be different had I use fmu? I'm just going to hang on to that last speck of hope until I see that darn :witch:lol. Baby dust to everybody! :dust:

A lot of people say FMU is the best because as the evening goes along your urine gets more diluted...I used SMU on mine cause I stay up late so my FMU doesn't feel like a FMU to me.


----------



## BabyChaser09

loulou82baby said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> The last one I "think" I see a shadow, test again tomorrow and lets see what we got brewing :)
> 
> I'll be testing again later if I can hold my pee for more that 10 mins :haha: I'm so impatient when it comes to these things lol. Thanks for the input, I know it was much easier to see in person, but I don't want to get too excited til I see 2 very solid lines :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I understand, when I thought I saw something on my IC, I threw some clothes on and ran to the store for the FRER LOL! I'm totally impatient too!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought about doing the same thing lol. But my oh already thinks I'm poas crazy! I'll wait it out and if I still think I see something tomorrow, I'll go get some FRER ;)Click to expand...

Omgosh I've asked my husband at least 3 times to go get me a test because you know I won't get it myself (because i dont want to let myself down with a :bfn: ) BUT if my husband were to surprisingly get a FRER, i would probably pee on it lol. HOWEVER, he refuses to get one! He's like, nope, wait until you miss your period.


----------



## BabyChaser09

DD80 said:


> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! ugh. my cramps are pretty bad today :sad2:. i've actually had them for the past 3 days or so. but today is the worst so far, maybe AF will come today??? I KIND OF really want to go to walgreens and buy a 3-pack of FRER but I feel so silly doing that, considering I have AF symptoms. I guess I'm just holding on to hope! I wish the :witch: would just show up with out all of this song and dance. Why cramp for 4 days, mother nature? Why????!!!
> 
> Cramps could still be a good sign! Like implantation or your uterus stretching! Don't loose hope quite yet. I say test anyways, just for the sake of testing.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree!! :test:Click to expand...

https://cutecaptions.com/images/two-friends-i-made-in-sri-lanka/u-was-bad-u-go-in-timeout-now.jpg


----------



## loulou82baby

BabyChaser09 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! ugh. my cramps are pretty bad today :sad2:. i've actually had them for the past 3 days or so. but today is the worst so far, maybe AF will come today??? I KIND OF really want to go to walgreens and buy a 3-pack of FRER but I feel so silly doing that, considering I have AF symptoms. I guess I'm just holding on to hope! I wish the :witch: would just show up with out all of this song and dance. Why cramp for 4 days, mother nature? Why????!!!
> 
> Cramps could still be a good sign! Like implantation or your uterus stretching! Don't loose hope quite yet. I say test anyways, just for the sake of testing.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree!! :test:Click to expand...
> 
> https://cutecaptions.com/images/two-friends-i-made-in-sri-lanka/u-was-bad-u-go-in-timeout-now.jpgClick to expand...

Awww...so cute!!!


----------



## loulou82baby

So I tested again this morning and I think it's a :bfn: :( I'll of course keep testing til af shows or I get a :bfp: , just wanted to let you ladies know :)

Happy Tuesday ladies! :flower:


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> So I tested again this morning and I think it's a :bfn: :( I'll of course keep testing til af shows or I get a :bfp: , just wanted to let you ladies know :)
> 
> Happy Tuesday ladies! :flower:

How many dpo are you? Sorry I can't keep up!


----------



## BabyChaser09

Today I'm on CD27 of a 26-28 day cycle. Feeling my cramps still. waiting for this whore AF to show up.


----------



## Pickletilly

BabyChaser09 said:


> Today I'm on CD27 of a 26-28 day cycle. Feeling my cramps still. waiting for this whore AF to show up.

Have you tested?!


----------



## BabyChaser09

Pickletilly said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> Today I'm on CD27 of a 26-28 day cycle. Feeling my cramps still. waiting for this whore AF to show up.
> 
> Have you tested?!Click to expand...

LOL! :nope: Pickletilly you know I haven't!!! I can't bring myself to do it! I get so nervous its going to be a :bfn: I just rather not get so sad. I want to know though... but I know in my heart it'll be a :bfn:, but then again theres that shred of hope thats like, "Come on, Kimora, just TEST! it COULD be a :bfp:". I'm just being a punk. lol

I also think, though, it's because I feel all my AF symptoms. I feel really "odd" down there. U know that feeling of heaviness/slight cramping where you're just waiting to discover AF every few hours.


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> So I tested again this morning and I think it's a :bfn: :( I'll of course keep testing til af shows or I get a :bfp: , just wanted to let you ladies know :)
> 
> Happy Tuesday ladies! :flower:
> 
> How many dpo are you? Sorry I can't keep up!Click to expand...

I'm about 10dpo, but as I think about it (going by my bodies signals) I'm pretty sure I o'ed around 2 am sat (5th) night/sun (6th) morning...so technically by hrs I guess only 9dpo lol. Idk...I'm just gonna keep testing lol :haha: , I just like to poas :)


----------



## Pickletilly

BabyChaser09 said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> Today I'm on CD27 of a 26-28 day cycle. Feeling my cramps still. waiting for this whore AF to show up.
> 
> Have you tested?!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! :nope: Pickletilly you know I haven't!!! I can't bring myself to do it! I get so nervous its going to be a :bfn: I just rather not get so sad. I want to know though... but I know in my heart it'll be a :bfn:, but then again theres that shred of hope thats like, "Come on, Kimora, just TEST! it COULD be a :bfp:". I'm just being a punk. lol
> 
> I also think, though, it's because I feel all my AF symptoms. I feel really "odd" down there. U know that feeling of heaviness/slight cramping where you're just waiting to discover AF every few hours.Click to expand...

Aw, I know. Everybody is different. Even though I knewwww my cramping was AF coming last cycle, I still hoped and hoped that it wouldn't, and my body just felt so different, so I bought some FRER's. I was a little disappointed when it was - but I didn't feel as sad when I bled the next day. :shrug: in my case it helped, so if you feel that waiting it out will help you, then I'm backing you :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

BabyChaser09 said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> Today I'm on CD27 of a 26-28 day cycle. Feeling my cramps still. waiting for this whore AF to show up.
> 
> Have you tested?!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! :nope: Pickletilly you know I haven't!!! I can't bring myself to do it! I get so nervous its going to be a :bfn: I just rather not get so sad. I want to know though... but I know in my heart it'll be a :bfn:, but then again theres that shred of hope thats like, "Come on, Kimora, just TEST! it COULD be a :bfp:". I'm just being a punk. lol
> 
> I also think, though, it's because I feel all my AF symptoms. I feel really "odd" down there. U know that feeling of heaviness/slight cramping where you're just waiting to discover AF every few hours.Click to expand...

I know that feeling! I don't ever remember having this much cramping until the day before af or right around o time. The in between is just usually bloat and minor gas, this month is bad lol.

I really want you to test, but I feel guilty trying to pressure you, so make sure you keep us posted :)


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> So I tested again this morning and I think it's a :bfn: :( I'll of course keep testing til af shows or I get a :bfp: , just wanted to let you ladies know :)
> 
> Happy Tuesday ladies! :flower:
> 
> How many dpo are you? Sorry I can't keep up!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm about 10dpo, but as I think about it (going by my bodies signals) I'm pretty sure I o'ed around 2 am sat (5th) night/sun (6th) morning...so technically by hrs I guess only 9dpo lol. Idk...I'm just gonna keep testing lol :haha: , I just like to poas :)Click to expand...

Could still be too early! I swear I tested like every dpo :haha: POAS addict is moi.


----------



## BabyChaser09

loulou82baby said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> Today I'm on CD27 of a 26-28 day cycle. Feeling my cramps still. waiting for this whore AF to show up.
> 
> Have you tested?!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! :nope: Pickletilly you know I haven't!!! I can't bring myself to do it! I get so nervous its going to be a :bfn: I just rather not get so sad. I want to know though... but I know in my heart it'll be a :bfn:, but then again theres that shred of hope thats like, "Come on, Kimora, just TEST! it COULD be a :bfp:". I'm just being a punk. lol
> 
> I also think, though, it's because I feel all my AF symptoms. I feel really "odd" down there. U know that feeling of heaviness/slight cramping where you're just waiting to discover AF every few hours.Click to expand...
> 
> I know that feeling! I don't ever remember having this much cramping until the day before af or right around o time. The in between is just usually bloat and minor gas, this month is bad lol.
> 
> I really want you to test, but I feel guilty trying to pressure you, so make sure you keep us posted :)Click to expand...


aww thanks loulou! I know! It's like my AF symptoms changed as soon as we started TTC!! Every month is a friggin surprise now. I've literally been cramping for like 5 or 6 days at this point. It's ridiculous. I really wish I wasnt this emotionally invested in whether or not my AF shows. My body is just doing its job I guess, but it still sucks to have AF show up.


----------



## loulou82baby

BabyChaser09 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> Today I'm on CD27 of a 26-28 day cycle. Feeling my cramps still. waiting for this whore AF to show up.
> 
> Have you tested?!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! :nope: Pickletilly you know I haven't!!! I can't bring myself to do it! I get so nervous its going to be a :bfn: I just rather not get so sad. I want to know though... but I know in my heart it'll be a :bfn:, but then again theres that shred of hope thats like, "Come on, Kimora, just TEST! it COULD be a :bfp:". I'm just being a punk. lol
> 
> I also think, though, it's because I feel all my AF symptoms. I feel really "odd" down there. U know that feeling of heaviness/slight cramping where you're just waiting to discover AF every few hours.Click to expand...
> 
> I know that feeling! I don't ever remember having this much cramping until the day before af or right around o time. The in between is just usually bloat and minor gas, this month is bad lol.
> 
> I really want you to test, but I feel guilty trying to pressure you, so make sure you keep us posted :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aww thanks loulou! I know! It's like my AF symptoms changed as soon as we started TTC!! Every month is a friggin surprise now. I've literally been cramping for like 5 or 6 days at this point. It's ridiculous. I really wish I wasnt this emotionally invested in whether or not my AF shows. My body is just doing its job I guess, but it still sucks to have AF show up.Click to expand...

I totally agree! It makes it especially hard not to ss when you start to notice things are different than usual. It's so frustrating! I feel like I'm on an emotional roller coaster today and I'm super irritable. To start, I am not a morning person AT ALL! I think anything before 9am is a crime lol. This is at least the third day, in a week, I've been up before 6am, and the other days have been around 8am. I am usually up until 3-4am since I can't unwind after work, and my oh is always an early bird, so he gets the kids on the bus. I don't know what to make of this early rising, maybe anxiety/excitement? Who knows, but today I woke up super irritable (poor oh), then soon turned super emotional. I feel like I could cry at any moment, and I am not a crier at all...I think some frer's are in order today! I just don't feel like me and it's driving me nuts! :wacko: :dohh:


----------



## DJMooMoo79

Sorry I haven't posted recently. Was a late night after work and just wanted to crash last night. Anywho, AF is predicted tomorrow and I think its on its way :cry: temp dropped twice already which in my previous temps always seemed to happen with AF. Will tww ever get less emotional? :nope:


----------



## DJMooMoo79

BabyChaser09 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> The last one I "think" I see a shadow, test again tomorrow and lets see what we got brewing :)
> 
> I'll be testing again later if I can hold my pee for more that 10 mins :haha: I'm so impatient when it comes to these things lol. Thanks for the input, I know it was much easier to see in person, but I don't want to get too excited til I see 2 very solid lines :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I understand, when I thought I saw something on my IC, I threw some clothes on and ran to the store for the FRER LOL! I'm totally impatient too!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought about doing the same thing lol. But my oh already thinks I'm poas crazy! I'll wait it out and if I still think I see something tomorrow, I'll go get some FRER ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Omgosh I've asked my husband at least 3 times to go get me a test because you know I won't get it myself (because i dont want to let myself down with a :bfn: ) BUT if my husband were to surprisingly get a FRER, i would probably pee on it lol. HOWEVER, he refuses to get one! He's like, nope, wait until you miss your period.Click to expand...

Lmao! I like your logic! I should use that some time


----------



## DJMooMoo79

allisonmh said:


> Ugh, I just started feeling horrible literally out of nowhere. Just sitting here at work and this awful feeling just came over me. My head is pounding and I feel like if I don't lie down I might be sick. One more hour and I can go home and relax! Hopefully this is a good sign!!

I hope that's just a sign of pregnancy and that your not coming down with anything. Get plenty of fluids and rest and let's hope this is the beginning of something wonderful!


----------



## loulou82baby

DJMooMoo79 said:


> Sorry I haven't posted recently. Was a late night after work and just wanted to crash last night. Anywho, AF is predicted tomorrow and I think its on its way :cry: temp dropped twice already which in my previous temps always seemed to happen with AF. Will tww ever get less emotional? :nope:

I'm sorry hun! You aren't out until the :witch: shows, but I know the way you feel! I felt the same way last month :nope: Try and have a good day and remember even if she shows, there will always be next month :flower:

Lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HereWeeGo

Dreambaby69 said:


> HereWeeGo said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I will be having an IUI on Monday (if my follicles play along) which would leave me at 17DPIUI on Halloween.
> I am TTC#2. #1 came with a combo of Clomid, Metformin and Ovidrel. #2 is a little more stubborn and needs an IUI boost!
> This is my first IUI and I am so nervous that it will not work. Since I will not be able to wait until Halloween to POAS... I will try my hardest to wait until 14DPIUI which will be Monday 10/28.....but I know me and I will start POAS 10DPIUI which will be Friday 10/25!!!! Any IUI advice out there? Good Luck to us all.
> 
> Here is for hoping we get our :bfp:
> 
> Welcome :hugs: I don't know anything about iui but i can try and keep u company while u wait for ur :bfp:Click to expand...

Thank you so much. I had my IUI yesterday at 6am. RE said everything looked great. Now If only I can hold out until 10/28 to get my blood test. I am going to try not to POAS but I know I will fail. :dust: to all


----------



## allisonmh

I got a very very faint BFP this morning! I'm only 8dpo and had to take the trigger shot, so I'm not getting my hopes up yet, but I really hope it's for real!!! Ahhhh!!!!


----------



## HereWeeGo

allisonmh said:


> I got a very very faint BFP this morning! I'm only 8dpo and had to take the trigger shot, so I'm not getting my hopes up yet, but I really hope it's for real!!! Ahhhh!!!!

I tested last month and got a BFN 8dpo so I know my trigger was out of my system by then........ GOOD LUCK! :happydance:


----------



## DJMooMoo79

allisonmh said:


> I got a very very faint BFP this morning! I'm only 8dpo and had to take the trigger shot, so I'm not getting my hopes up yet, but I really hope it's for real!!! Ahhhh!!!!

Too late, MY hopes for you are already up! :happydance:


----------



## allisonmh

HereWeeGo said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> I got a very very faint BFP this morning! I'm only 8dpo and had to take the trigger shot, so I'm not getting my hopes up yet, but I really hope it's for real!!! Ahhhh!!!!
> 
> I tested last month and got a BFN 8dpo so I know my trigger was out of my system by then........ GOOD LUCK! :happydance:Click to expand...

Ooh, that's good to know! I've heard it's about 7dpo that it leaves your system. I'll test again tmrw and see if it's darker.


----------



## BabyChaser09

allisonmh said:


> I got a very very faint BFP this morning! I'm only 8dpo and had to take the trigger shot, so I'm not getting my hopes up yet, but I really hope it's for real!!! Ahhhh!!!!

aaahh!!!!! yaaayyy!! did you take pix of it???


----------



## allisonmh

BabyChaser09 said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> I got a very very faint BFP this morning! I'm only 8dpo and had to take the trigger shot, so I'm not getting my hopes up yet, but I really hope it's for real!!! Ahhhh!!!!
> 
> aaahh!!!!! yaaayyy!! did you take pix of it???Click to expand...

I did! But I don't know how to post it on here! Lol


----------



## allisonmh

https://[IMG]https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y225/palebluestar04/162ED702-774D-4234-90A0-61126414C48D-15002-000005D18A85F9FD_zps968932c0.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## allisonmh

Guess that didn't work... Lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

DJMooMoo79 said:


> Sorry I haven't posted recently. Was a late night after work and just wanted to crash last night. Anywho, AF is predicted tomorrow and I think its on its way :cry: temp dropped twice already which in my previous temps always seemed to happen with AF. Will tww ever get less emotional? :nope:

The whole journey of pregnancy is an emotional roller coaster...and its ok to be emotional about it. That's what we are all here for :) :hugs: Stay positive!


----------



## Krissykat1006

allisonmh said:


> I got a very very faint BFP this morning! I'm only 8dpo and had to take the trigger shot, so I'm not getting my hopes up yet, but I really hope it's for real!!! Ahhhh!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi everyone. sorry I have been missing in action. `been very busy. Anyway , i have flipped through as many pages as i can and i think that i am up to date lol. Welcome to all the new ladies :flower::happydance::hugs::hi:, please make urselves at home. All the ladies expecting af, may she stay away from u lot and all the potential :bfp:......May the lines keep getting stronger and stronger until it blinds that f***ing :witch: . 

Now afm 8dpo today and apart from a few cramps at 5dpo .............nothing else , zilt, nada , zero symptom .....no headache, sore throat, cold, nothing :growlmad:. and I have the wackiest chart to top it all up and i have managed to convince myself that I am out . Oh well rant over.....lets see some test pics and charts ladies :happydance::happydance::happydance:. Good luck to the rest of u. Below is my wacky chart...


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Pickletilly

Dreambaby69 said:


> Hi everyone. sorry I have been missing in action. `been very busy. Anyway , i have flipped through as many pages as i can and i think that i am up to date lol. Welcome to all the new ladies :flower::happydance::hugs::hi:, please make urselves at home. All the ladies expecting af, may she stay away from u lot and all the potential :bfp:......May the lines keep getting stronger and stronger until it blinds that f***ing :witch: .
> 
> Now afm 8dpo today and apart from a few cramps at 5dpo .............nothing else , zilt, nada , zero symptom .....no headache, sore throat, cold, nothing :growlmad:. and I have the wackiest chart to top it all up and i have managed to convince myself that I am out . Oh well rant over.....lets see some test pics and charts ladies :happydance::happydance::happydance:. Good luck to the rest of u. Below is my wacky chart...
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Could that be implantation dip..? Idk what I'm talking about really still new to this chart business :shrug:


----------



## Pickletilly

Krissykat1006 said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> I got a very very faint BFP this morning! I'm only 8dpo and had to take the trigger shot, so I'm not getting my hopes up yet, but I really hope it's for real!!! Ahhhh!!!!
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

I second this mega happy dance!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. sorry I have been missing in action. `been very busy. Anyway , i have flipped through as many pages as i can and i think that i am up to date lol. Welcome to all the new ladies :flower::happydance::hugs::hi:, please make urselves at home. All the ladies expecting af, may she stay away from u lot and all the potential :bfp:......May the lines keep getting stronger and stronger until it blinds that f***ing :witch: .
> 
> Now afm 8dpo today and apart from a few cramps at 5dpo .............nothing else , zilt, nada , zero symptom .....no headache, sore throat, cold, nothing :growlmad:. and I have the wackiest chart to top it all up and i have managed to convince myself that I am out . Oh well rant over.....lets see some test pics and charts ladies :happydance::happydance::happydance:. Good luck to the rest of u. Below is my wacky chart...
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Could that be implantation dip..? Idk what I'm talking about really still new to this chart business :shrug:Click to expand...




:shrug::shrug: I have no idea


----------



## loulou82baby

allisonmh said:


> I got a very very faint BFP this morning! I'm only 8dpo and had to take the trigger shot, so I'm not getting my hopes up yet, but I really hope it's for real!!! Ahhhh!!!!

That's soooo exciting! A cautious congrats to you!!!!


----------



## AidensMama

:thumbup::dohh::hugs:


allisonmh said:


> I got a very very faint BFP this morning! I'm only 8dpo and had to take the trigger shot, so I'm not getting my hopes up yet, but I really hope it's for real!!! Ahhhh!!!!


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> I got a very very faint BFP this morning! I'm only 8dpo and had to take the trigger shot, so I'm not getting my hopes up yet, but I really hope it's for real!!! Ahhhh!!!!
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## DD80

Dreambaby69 said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. sorry I have been missing in action. `been very busy. Anyway , i have flipped through as many pages as i can and i think that i am up to date lol. Welcome to all the new ladies :flower::happydance::hugs::hi:, please make urselves at home. All the ladies expecting af, may she stay away from u lot and all the potential :bfp:......May the lines keep getting stronger and stronger until it blinds that f***ing :witch: .
> 
> Now afm 8dpo today and apart from a few cramps at 5dpo .............nothing else , zilt, nada , zero symptom .....no headache, sore throat, cold, nothing :growlmad:. and I have the wackiest chart to top it all up and i have managed to convince myself that I am out . Oh well rant over.....lets see some test pics and charts ladies :happydance::happydance::happydance:. Good luck to the rest of u. Below is my wacky chart...
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Could that be implantation dip..? Idk what I'm talking about really still new to this chart business :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shrug::shrug: I have no ideaClick to expand...

I wish I could help. I know nothing of charting. Sorry. :hugs:


----------



## DD80

DJMooMoo79 said:


> Sorry I haven't posted recently. Was a late night after work and just wanted to crash last night. Anywho, AF is predicted tomorrow and I think its on its way :cry: temp dropped twice already which in my previous temps always seemed to happen with AF. Will tww ever get less emotional? :nope:

I'm sorry you are feeling down. :hugs: It is really, really emotional. I wish it wasn't. I try to put it out of my head and focus on all the other good things in life - that's the only way I can get past it. Feel better.:flower:


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> So I tested again this morning and I think it's a :bfn: :( I'll of course keep testing til af shows or I get a :bfp: , just wanted to let you ladies know :)
> 
> Happy Tuesday ladies! :flower:

You are still early! I did the same thing at 7 dpo and I'm :growlmad: but my logical side knows that I'm being stupid. :hugs:


----------



## DD80

BabyChaser09 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! ugh. my cramps are pretty bad today :sad2:. i've actually had them for the past 3 days or so. but today is the worst so far, maybe AF will come today??? I KIND OF really want to go to walgreens and buy a 3-pack of FRER but I feel so silly doing that, considering I have AF symptoms. I guess I'm just holding on to hope! I wish the :witch: would just show up with out all of this song and dance. Why cramp for 4 days, mother nature? Why????!!!
> 
> Cramps could still be a good sign! Like implantation or your uterus stretching! Don't loose hope quite yet. I say test anyways, just for the sake of testing.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree!! :test:Click to expand...
> 
> https://cutecaptions.com/images/two-friends-i-made-in-sri-lanka/u-was-bad-u-go-in-timeout-now.jpgClick to expand...

Soooo, how 'bout now?

:test:


----------



## Bee Bee

lol So my DH is being really silly.

He asked me how early I could test and I told him atleast 11 to 14 days. But I said, "If I had ovulated around the first time we tried, then I could test tomorrow but I just ovulated Sunday." And I said tomorrow obviously b/c you should use FMU. well, he wants me to test tonight anyway. lol. Told him there is no way I am preggers already and even if I was I need FMU, but he still wants to try it. 

I think he's just finally letting it sink in that we are TTC and now he's getting excited. So, I guess I am wasting one test tonight. LOL. I'll be the most surprised I have ever been if I get a BFP hahahaha

Either way, its kind of cute that he wants to test so bad!

(Although, I HAVE been really sick the past week or so. I think mostly because my body is adjusting off of BC and because I've been ovulating. Food and I are not on speaking terms right now and I've been getting headaches and ovary/uterus pain. It would be funny if it was because I was preggers tho. still, highly doubt its pregnancy yet)


----------



## BabyChaser09

DD80 said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! ugh. my cramps are pretty bad today :sad2:. i've actually had them for the past 3 days or so. but today is the worst so far, maybe AF will come today??? I KIND OF really want to go to walgreens and buy a 3-pack of FRER but I feel so silly doing that, considering I have AF symptoms. I guess I'm just holding on to hope! I wish the :witch: would just show up with out all of this song and dance. Why cramp for 4 days, mother nature? Why????!!!
> 
> Cramps could still be a good sign! Like implantation or your uterus stretching! Don't loose hope quite yet. I say test anyways, just for the sake of testing.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree!! :test:Click to expand...
> 
> https://cutecaptions.com/images/two-friends-i-made-in-sri-lanka/u-was-bad-u-go-in-timeout-now.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Soooo, how 'bout now?
> 
> :test:Click to expand...

lol!! If AF doesnt come by the time i come home from my externship tomorrow, i'll test.


----------



## BabyChaser09

Hey ladies! little update. Still waiting on AF. Day 27. If it doesnt show by tomorrow evening, I'll test then. I've been peeing all day for the past 2 days. And when I say all day, I mean every 45 min to 1hr. I know it's not a UTI, i drink nothing but water and pee after sex. Boobs still sore. Mild cramping still. Day 5 of the cramping. "Wet" feeling down there like AF is going to come any second.


----------



## allisonmh

BabyChaser09 said:


> Hey ladies! little update. Still waiting on AF. Day 27. If it doesnt show by tomorrow evening, I'll test then. I've been peeing all day for the past 2 days. And when I say all day, I mean every 45 min to 1hr. I know it's not a UTI, i drink nothing but water and pee after sex. Boobs still sore. Mild cramping still. Day 5 of the cramping. "Wet" feeling down there like AF is going to come any second.

You never know!!! Good luck!!! I hope AF doesn't show her ugly face!!


----------



## allisonmh

Bee Bee said:


> lol So my DH is being really silly.
> 
> He asked me how early I could test and I told him atleast 11 to 14 days. But I said, "If I had ovulated around the first time we tried, then I could test tomorrow but I just ovulated Sunday." And I said tomorrow obviously b/c you should use FMU. well, he wants me to test tonight anyway. lol. Told him there is no way I am preggers already and even if I was I need FMU, but he still wants to try it.
> 
> I think he's just finally letting it sink in that we are TTC and now he's getting excited. So, I guess I am wasting one test tonight. LOL. I'll be the most surprised I have ever been if I get a BFP hahahaha
> 
> Either way, its kind of cute that he wants to test so bad!
> 
> (Although, I HAVE been really sick the past week or so. I think mostly because my body is adjusting off of BC and because I've been ovulating. Food and I are not on speaking terms right now and I've been getting headaches and ovary/uterus pain. It would be funny if it was because I was preggers tho. still, highly doubt its pregnancy yet)


That's so funny! My husband has been so excited, he's telling everyone! I'm like really, You're basically just telling everyone that we're doing it like rabbits... Awkward!!! You can't be mad about them being so excited though.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Got lots of cramps today, makes me feel like my cycle is back to normal and maybe I actually did ovulate. The PCO diagnosis was getting to me more than I like to admit, but I'm starting to feel normal again....still 5-6 days until testing.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Bee Bee said:


> lol So my DH is being really silly.
> 
> He asked me how early I could test and I told him atleast 11 to 14 days. But I said, "If I had ovulated around the first time we tried, then I could test tomorrow but I just ovulated Sunday." And I said tomorrow obviously b/c you should use FMU. well, he wants me to test tonight anyway. lol. Told him there is no way I am preggers already and even if I was I need FMU, but he still wants to try it.
> 
> I think he's just finally letting it sink in that we are TTC and now he's getting excited. So, I guess I am wasting one test tonight. LOL. I'll be the most surprised I have ever been if I get a BFP hahahaha
> 
> Either way, its kind of cute that he wants to test so bad!
> 
> (Although, I HAVE been really sick the past week or so. I think mostly because my body is adjusting off of BC and because I've been ovulating. Food and I are not on speaking terms right now and I've been getting headaches and ovary/uterus pain. It would be funny if it was because I was preggers tho. still, highly doubt its pregnancy yet)

His being giddy makes me giddy lol! :happydance:


----------



## Krissykat1006

DenyseGiguere said:


> Got lots of cramps today, makes me feel like my cycle is back to normal and maybe I actually did ovulate. The PCO diagnosis was getting to me more than I like to admit, but I'm starting to feel normal again....still 5-6 days until testing.

That sounds awesome, FX's!!


----------



## BabyChaser09

Krissykat1006 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Got lots of cramps today, makes me feel like my cycle is back to normal and maybe I actually did ovulate. The PCO diagnosis was getting to me more than I like to admit, but I'm starting to feel normal again....still 5-6 days until testing.
> 
> That sounds awesome, FX's!!Click to expand...

I agree! Glad to hear you're feeling like urself!


Krissykat...how are YOU doing??! hows it going with u and ur recent BFP?? still in disbelief? Deets (details) please!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BabyChaser09 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Got lots of cramps today, makes me feel like my cycle is back to normal and maybe I actually did ovulate. The PCO diagnosis was getting to me more than I like to admit, but I'm starting to feel normal again....still 5-6 days until testing.
> 
> That sounds awesome, FX's!!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! Glad to hear you're feeling like urself!
> 
> 
> Krissykat...how are YOU doing??! hows it going with u and ur recent BFP?? still in disbelief? Deets (details) please!Click to expand...

Thank you guys :) I was never so happy to have cramps in my life haha.


----------



## DD80

BabyChaser09 said:


> Hey ladies! little update. Still waiting on AF. Day 27. If it doesnt show by tomorrow evening, I'll test then. I've been peeing all day for the past 2 days. And when I say all day, I mean every 45 min to 1hr. I know it's not a UTI, i drink nothing but water and pee after sex. Boobs still sore. Mild cramping still. Day 5 of the cramping. "Wet" feeling down there like AF is going to come any second.

Tmi but I have that wet feeling too. I totally know what you mean. I feel like af is around the corner. :(


----------



## DD80

Bee Bee said:


> lol So my DH is being really silly.
> 
> He asked me how early I could test and I told him atleast 11 to 14 days. But I said, "If I had ovulated around the first time we tried, then I could test tomorrow but I just ovulated Sunday." And I said tomorrow obviously b/c you should use FMU. well, he wants me to test tonight anyway. lol. Told him there is no way I am preggers already and even if I was I need FMU, but he still wants to try it.
> 
> I think he's just finally letting it sink in that we are TTC and now he's getting excited. So, I guess I am wasting one test tonight. LOL. I'll be the most surprised I have ever been if I get a BFP hahahaha
> 
> Either way, its kind of cute that he wants to test so bad!
> 
> (Although, I HAVE been really sick the past week or so. I think mostly because my body is adjusting off of BC and because I've been ovulating. Food and I are not on speaking terms right now and I've been getting headaches and ovary/uterus pain. It would be funny if it was because I was preggers tho. still, highly doubt its pregnancy yet)

I love his enthusiasm! It's cute. :winkwink:


----------



## Krissykat1006

BabyChaser09 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Got lots of cramps today, makes me feel like my cycle is back to normal and maybe I actually did ovulate. The PCO diagnosis was getting to me more than I like to admit, but I'm starting to feel normal again....still 5-6 days until testing.
> 
> That sounds awesome, FX's!!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! Glad to hear you're feeling like urself!
> 
> 
> Krissykat...how are YOU doing??! hows it going with u and ur recent BFP?? still in disbelief? Deets (details) please!Click to expand...

I've felt pretty good...I get light nausea off and on now and then but nothing to make me blow chunks. I had a cup of decaf earlier and drank half of it till I felt sick. I told my hubby the embryo apparently doesn't like decaf and is threatning to make me wear it if I send anymore down that way.

I have felt dull aches today, nothing extreme, just stretching I guess. :)


----------



## Bee Bee

OF COURSE it was a BFN.  I told him I'd test one more time tomorrow with FMU, but not expecting anything different. hahaha Still wayyyy too early


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Got lots of cramps today, makes me feel like my cycle is back to normal and maybe I actually did ovulate. The PCO diagnosis was getting to me more than I like to admit, but I'm starting to feel normal again....still 5-6 days until testing.
> 
> That sounds awesome, FX's!!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! Glad to hear you're feeling like urself!
> 
> 
> Krissykat...how are YOU doing??! hows it going with u and ur recent BFP?? still in disbelief? Deets (details) please!Click to expand...
> 
> I've felt pretty good...I get light nausea off and on now and then but nothing to make me blow chunks. I had a cup of decaf earlier and drank half of it till I felt sick. I told my hubby the embryo apparently doesn't like decaf and is threatning to make me wear it if I send anymore down that way.
> 
> I have felt dull aches today, nothing extreme, just stretching I guess. :)Click to expand...

You wasted the decaf? :growlmad:


----------



## DD80

Bee Bee said:


> OF COURSE it was a BFN.  I told him I'd test one more time tomorrow with FMU, but not expecting anything different. hahaha Still wayyyy too early

:hugs: I bet it was fun to poas though. :winkwink: until tomorrow! :)


----------



## BabyChaser09

WELL.....i woke up this morning with lower back pain. my boobs still hurt. still intermittent mild cramping. I told my husband we should go to walgreens and get a FRER just to ease my mind because I need to know (at 5am, mind you lol). Took the test and it COULDNT be more of a :bfn: . The one line was sooooooo dark and then thats all there was. No other line. No shadow. It sucks, pretty badly actually. But now I'm just waiting for :witch: to come today, as it's CD28 of a 28 day cycle. *le sigh*. blah.

Edited: 
OK so I just checked my ovulation app. and my LH surge was on the 2nd. I take it that I O'd on the 3rd OR 4th of this month, making me 12 or 13 DPO... my LP is 11 days normally.


----------



## BabyChaser09

DD80 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Got lots of cramps today, makes me feel like my cycle is back to normal and maybe I actually did ovulate. The PCO diagnosis was getting to me more than I like to admit, but I'm starting to feel normal again....still 5-6 days until testing.
> 
> That sounds awesome, FX's!!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! Glad to hear you're feeling like urself!
> 
> 
> Krissykat...how are YOU doing??! hows it going with u and ur recent BFP?? still in disbelief? Deets (details) please!Click to expand...
> 
> I've felt pretty good...I get light nausea off and on now and then but nothing to make me blow chunks. I had a cup of decaf earlier and drank half of it till I felt sick. I told my hubby the embryo apparently doesn't like decaf and is threatning to make me wear it if I send anymore down that way.
> 
> I have felt dull aches today, nothing extreme, just stretching I guess. :)Click to expand...
> 
> You wasted the decaf? :growlmad:Click to expand...

hahhaha! DD80 u kill me!


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi ladies :winkwink:

I just want your opinions on my decision to run two different charts.

Basically, last cycle was the first off my bc, and I ovulated around cd26. 
I felt that was really really late, I know it's been a while since I've had a pill free cycle, but I just feeeeel like I won't ovulate that late in cycle 2, and I don't want to miss it by thinking I won't ovulate until then. 

So. I'm still charting with FF with that long cycle behind it, and at the start of this cycle I created an account with ovufriend, and didn't put my details in apart from last period. So that has brought my expected ov date forward like a week. 

I am temping all the way but obviously that doesn't tell me until after the day. I'm also praying that I ovulate a lot earlier as I go away to see my brother for a week without my OH on 29th and FF says ov day is 30th! I know it's still possible but..:dohh:

Am I silly? Should I just believe FF?


----------



## BabyChaser09

Pickletilly said:


> Hi ladies :winkwink:
> 
> I just want your opinions on my decision to run two different charts.
> 
> Basically, last cycle was the first off my bc, and I ovulated around cd26.
> I felt that was really really late, I know it's been a while since I've had a pill free cycle, but I just feeeeel like I won't ovulate that late in cycle 2, and I don't want to miss it by thinking I won't ovulate until then.
> 
> So. I'm still charting with FF with that long cycle behind it, and at the start of this cycle I created an account with ovufriend, and didn't put my details in apart from last period. So that has brought my expected ov date forward like a week.
> 
> I am temping all the way but obviously that doesn't tell me until after the day. I'm also praying that I ovulate a lot earlier as I go away to see my brother for a week without my OH on 29th and FF says ov day is 30th! I know it's still possible but..:dohh:
> 
> Am I silly? Should I just believe FF?

Hiiii Pickle!! I wish I could help you with the charting, but IDK much about it! :shrug: !! But as far as your O day, just :sex: like mad until you leave to see your brother lol


----------



## BabyChaser09

WELL! it seems as if the witch has shown her face, and I cried like a baby. I try to keep a PMA about it all and not let it get to me but its imPOSSIBLE! this whole process just sucks. Besides the :sex:.....that part doesnt suck so bad. So, I am going to try my absolute best this cycle to not get caught up in the TTC process. I'm not taking an OPK, I'll just BD with my husband and have fun with it and thats it. He has triplets for goodness sake. I am in great shape health-wise, relatively young (just turned 29. DH 33), with a regular cycle, and ovulate regularly. Hopefully by next summer we'll get pregnant. However, in December, if I'm not pg yet, I'll make an appointment just be sure everything is all good.


----------



## Pickletilly

BabyChaser09 said:


> WELL! it seems as if the witch has shown her face, and I cried like a baby. I try to keep a PMA about it all and not let it get to me but its imPOSSIBLE! this whole process just sucks. Besides the :sex:.....that part doesnt suck so bad. So, I am going to try my absolute best this cycle to not get caught up in the TTC process. I'm not taking an OPK, I'll just BD with my husband and have fun with it and thats it. He has triplets for goodness sake. I am in great shape health-wise, relatively young (just turned 29. DH 33), with a regular cycle, and ovulate regularly. Hopefully by next summer we'll get pregnant. However, in December, if I'm not pg yet, I'll make an appointment just be sure everything is all good.

Oh no I'm sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I hope you feel better! It really is crap isn't it. After all that hard work, and all the little blighters have to do is find a big ol' egg!! You have a lot more will power than me, I'm already opk'ing at cd10. 

November buddies? :flower:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BabyChaser09 said:


> WELL! it seems as if the witch has shown her face, and I cried like a baby. I try to keep a PMA about it all and not let it get to me but its imPOSSIBLE! this whole process just sucks. Besides the :sex:.....that part doesnt suck so bad. So, I am going to try my absolute best this cycle to not get caught up in the TTC process. I'm not taking an OPK, I'll just BD with my husband and have fun with it and thats it. He has triplets for goodness sake. I am in great shape health-wise, relatively young (just turned 29. DH 33), with a regular cycle, and ovulate regularly. Hopefully by next summer we'll get pregnant. However, in December, if I'm not pg yet, I'll make an appointment just be sure everything is all good.

Sorry hun :hugs: fx'd for next month!

I'm still having cramps and twinges today. Just taking that as a sign my body did ovulate and I'm still in the game. Still 4 days to test.


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> So I tested again this morning and I think it's a :bfn: :( I'll of course keep testing til af shows or I get a :bfp: , just wanted to let you ladies know :)
> 
> Happy Tuesday ladies! :flower:
> 
> You are still early! I did the same thing at 7 dpo and I'm :growlmad: but my logical side knows that I'm being stupid. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks DD! I'm officially at least 10dpo and took a frer last night after work (8hr hold) and it was deffo a :bfn: !!! I'm not going to hold on to much hope, just going to prepare myself for the :witch: to hit sometime this weekend :( There's always next month! I feel like it will probably be emotionally easier that way and I have my kids birthday party on Saturday, so no need for any extra stress! A house full of children will be plenty please and thank you! :haha:


----------



## BabyChaser09

Pickletilly said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> WELL! it seems as if the witch has shown her face, and I cried like a baby. I try to keep a PMA about it all and not let it get to me but its imPOSSIBLE! this whole process just sucks. Besides the :sex:.....that part doesnt suck so bad. So, I am going to try my absolute best this cycle to not get caught up in the TTC process. I'm not taking an OPK, I'll just BD with my husband and have fun with it and thats it. He has triplets for goodness sake. I am in great shape health-wise, relatively young (just turned 29. DH 33), with a regular cycle, and ovulate regularly. Hopefully by next summer we'll get pregnant. However, in December, if I'm not pg yet, I'll make an appointment just be sure everything is all good.
> 
> Oh no I'm sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I hope you feel better! It really is crap isn't it. After all that hard work, and all the little blighters have to do is find a big ol' egg!! You have a lot more will power than me, I'm already opk'ing at cd10.
> 
> November buddies? :flower:Click to expand...

November buddies :).. it really is crap. granted we've been TTC for about 5 or 6 months, but it still friggin sucks all around. we had so much sex!! so much!! well.. more than usual. granted, it was fun, but it still was enough to the point where i thought this would really be our month. it sucks that no matter how hard you try, its not guaranteed to happen. thats what sucks the most.


----------



## loulou82baby

BabyChaser09 said:


> WELL! it seems as if the witch has shown her face, and I cried like a baby. I try to keep a PMA about it all and not let it get to me but its imPOSSIBLE! this whole process just sucks. Besides the :sex:.....that part doesnt suck so bad. So, I am going to try my absolute best this cycle to not get caught up in the TTC process. I'm not taking an OPK, I'll just BD with my husband and have fun with it and thats it. He has triplets for goodness sake. I am in great shape health-wise, relatively young (just turned 29. DH 33), with a regular cycle, and ovulate regularly. Hopefully by next summer we'll get pregnant. However, in December, if I'm not pg yet, I'll make an appointment just be sure everything is all good.

I'm so sorry! It's hard not to get emotional about it! A good cry is ok sometimes tho (and sometimes quite neccessary!)...it will happen when it's time (I know that's annoying lol), especially since you and dh are obviously both healthy :) Ttc is like a damn roller coaster, the ride is fun, but the loops get the best of you sometimes! My thoughts are with you darlin! We'll all get there :)


----------



## allisonmh

BabyChaser09 said:


> WELL! it seems as if the witch has shown her face, and I cried like a baby. I try to keep a PMA about it all and not let it get to me but its imPOSSIBLE! this whole process just sucks. Besides the :sex:.....that part doesnt suck so bad. So, I am going to try my absolute best this cycle to not get caught up in the TTC process. I'm not taking an OPK, I'll just BD with my husband and have fun with it and thats it. He has triplets for goodness sake. I am in great shape health-wise, relatively young (just turned 29. DH 33), with a regular cycle, and ovulate regularly. Hopefully by next summer we'll get pregnant. However, in December, if I'm not pg yet, I'll make an appointment just be sure everything is all good.



Noooo!!!! I'm sorry!! But you should definitely just try to have fun with it and see what happens. I always feel like if I think about it so much it's not going to happen, but I can't help myself. I hope for better luck for you! Clear your head, and just enjoy it. It'll happen. : )


----------



## BabyChaser09

Thanks ladies :).... I'm still waiting for the real flow to show up. When i wiped this morning i saw a very very light pink tint to my discharge. when does my real CD1 start? would it be today since i saw the bit of light pink??? or when the red flow starts?


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- I know little about charts, but I think the opk's will help you decide which one is more accurate :) Our bodies are a big pain in the arse! Lol

Bee- That is super cute and sweet of your dh! None of us is judging you for testing early, we have quite a few self-admitted poas addicts here :haha: Fx'd!!!

Kk- When is your apt for bloods? Can't wait for more good news from you!

allison- I really want to see your pee stick! lol...that sounds so strange! I'm sooo excited for you!

Dream- No symptoms can be a good thing! Time will tell, or you could start poas ;) I don't know much about charts but, it looks like it could be an implantation dip on 5dpo, and you've had a nice, steady rise since :) Fx'd!!

Aidens- When is your dr's apt? Can't wait for your answers!!!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Cd1 is full red flow.


----------



## Dreambaby69

BabyChaser09 said:


> WELL! it seems as if the witch has shown her face, and I cried like a baby. I try to keep a PMA about it all and not let it get to me but its imPOSSIBLE! this whole process just sucks. Besides the :sex:.....that part doesnt suck so bad. So, I am going to try my absolute best this cycle to not get caught up in the TTC process. I'm not taking an OPK, I'll just BD with my husband and have fun with it and thats it. He has triplets for goodness sake. I am in great shape health-wise, relatively young (just turned 29. DH 33), with a regular cycle, and ovulate regularly. Hopefully by next summer we'll get pregnant. However, in December, if I'm not pg yet, I'll make an appointment just be sure everything is all good.

I am so sorry hun:hugs::hugs:. Do whatever you like today to be happy and then jump into the next cycle. Good luck Hun x


----------



## loulou82baby

BabyChaser09 said:


> Thanks ladies :).... I'm still waiting for the real flow to show up. When i wiped this morning i saw a very very light pink tint to my discharge. when does my real CD1 start? would it be today since i saw the bit of light pink??? or when the red flow starts?

I start my cd1 on the first day of red flow, I'm not sure if that's the way it's supposed to be, but that's how I do it. I suppose it could work either way, if you always spot before af. I usually start spotting the day before, but wait for that bitch to come full force before I count her as here.


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Pickle- I know little about charts, but I think the opk's will help you decide which one is more accurate :) Our bodies are a big pain in the arse! Lol
> 
> Bee- That is super cute and sweet of your dh! None of us is judging you for testing early, we have quite a few self-admitted poas addicts here :haha: Fx'd!!!
> 
> Kk- When is your apt for bloods? Can't wait for more good news from you!
> 
> allison- I really want to see your pee stick! lol...that sounds so strange! I'm sooo excited for you!
> 
> Dream- No symptoms can be a good thing! Time will tell, or you could start poas ;) I don't know much about charts but, it looks like it could be an implantation dip on 5dpo, and you've had a nice, steady rise since :) Fx'd!!
> 
> Aidens- When is your dr's apt? Can't wait for your answers!!!!

Thanks Hun. I hope so too. I am a poas addict lol. Started since 6 dpo lol. How r u? Have u tested today? How many dpo r u?


----------



## allisonmh

loulou82baby said:


> Pickle- I know little about charts, but I think the opk's will help you decide which one is more accurate :) Our bodies are a big pain in the arse! Lol
> 
> Bee- That is super cute and sweet of your dh! None of us is judging you for testing early, we have quite a few self-admitted poas addicts here :haha: Fx'd!!!
> 
> Kk- When is your apt for bloods? Can't wait for more good news from you!
> 
> allison- I really want to see your pee stick! lol...that sounds so strange! I'm sooo excited for you!
> 
> Dream- No symptoms can be a good thing! Time will tell, or you could start poas ;) I don't know much about charts but, it looks like it could be an implantation dip on 5dpo, and you've had a nice, steady rise since :) Fx'd!!
> 
> Aidens- When is your dr's apt? Can't wait for your answers!!!!


I tried to put a picture on here, but clearly I don't know how bc it didn't work! Lol. Took another one this morning and it's still very very faint, maybe even a little lighter than yesterday, but I'm still hanging onto hope! : )


----------



## BabyChaser09

loulou82baby said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :).... I'm still waiting for the real flow to show up. When i wiped this morning i saw a very very light pink tint to my discharge. when does my real CD1 start? would it be today since i saw the bit of light pink??? or when the red flow starts?
> 
> I start my cd1 on the first day of red flow, I'm not sure if that's the way it's supposed to be, but that's how I do it. I suppose it could work either way, if you always spot before af. I usually start spotting the day before, but wait for that bitch to come full force before I count her as here.Click to expand...

haha! i like that way of doing it. ill wait til she actually shows up.


----------



## Pickletilly

allisonmh said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Pickle- I know little about charts, but I think the opk's will help you decide which one is more accurate :) Our bodies are a big pain in the arse! Lol
> 
> Bee- That is super cute and sweet of your dh! None of us is judging you for testing early, we have quite a few self-admitted poas addicts here :haha: Fx'd!!!
> 
> Kk- When is your apt for bloods? Can't wait for more good news from you!
> 
> allison- I really want to see your pee stick! lol...that sounds so strange! I'm sooo excited for you!
> 
> Dream- No symptoms can be a good thing! Time will tell, or you could start poas ;) I don't know much about charts but, it looks like it could be an implantation dip on 5dpo, and you've had a nice, steady rise since :) Fx'd!!
> 
> Aidens- When is your dr's apt? Can't wait for your answers!!!!
> 
> 
> I tried to put a picture on here, but clearly I don't know how bc it didn't work! Lol. Took another one this morning and it's still very very faint, maybe even a little lighter than yesterday, but I'm still hanging onto hope! : )Click to expand...

Go to advanced post and next to the font options and smiley there's a paper clip


----------



## MizzyRoze

Good Morning Ladies <3 So not to much going on with me at the moment .. No sore boobs but nips still hurt? Not sure if it means anything but i doubt it .. just something new this month  Slight cramping the last couple days but thats pretty normal too :/ I don't think this is my month (basically because no symptoms :( ) But i'm trying so hard to stay hopeful. Love reading about everyones experiences though .. and If AF shows this month then ill be joining some of you other ladies for this journey next month :) AF is due on Friday at the latest. Haven't tested yet, trying so hard to wait til after AF is due .. Its difficult but i just convince myself that i don't want to be disappointed with the bfn . But i am definitely praying to get my bfp this month! Prayers to all (and for me :)) and Please feel free to send some of that amazing baby dust this way! Its definitely no over til the witch shows her ugly face <3


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Pickle- I know little about charts, but I think the opk's will help you decide which one is more accurate :) Our bodies are a big pain in the arse! Lol
> 
> Bee- That is super cute and sweet of your dh! None of us is judging you for testing early, we have quite a few self-admitted poas addicts here :haha: Fx'd!!!
> 
> Kk- When is your apt for bloods? Can't wait for more good news from you!
> 
> allison- I really want to see your pee stick! lol...that sounds so strange! I'm sooo excited for you!
> 
> Dream- No symptoms can be a good thing! Time will tell, or you could start poas ;) I don't know much about charts but, it looks like it could be an implantation dip on 5dpo, and you've had a nice, steady rise since :) Fx'd!!
> 
> Aidens- When is your dr's apt? Can't wait for your answers!!!!
> 
> Thanks Hun. I hope so too. I am a poas addict lol. Started since 6 dpo lol. How r u? Have u tested today? How many dpo r u?Click to expand...

I'm officially at least 10dpo. I did a frer last night after work and it was deffo neg. I am going to wait until later tonight or tomorrow to test again, but basically just going to plan on af showing up this weekend...next month:)
You better post some pics if you start getting lines, I'm going through withdrawal over here! :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

allisonmh said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Pickle- I know little about charts, but I think the opk's will help you decide which one is more accurate :) Our bodies are a big pain in the arse! Lol
> 
> Bee- That is super cute and sweet of your dh! None of us is judging you for testing early, we have quite a few self-admitted poas addicts here :haha: Fx'd!!!
> 
> Kk- When is your apt for bloods? Can't wait for more good news from you!
> 
> allison- I really want to see your pee stick! lol...that sounds so strange! I'm sooo excited for you!
> 
> Dream- No symptoms can be a good thing! Time will tell, or you could start poas ;) I don't know much about charts but, it looks like it could be an implantation dip on 5dpo, and you've had a nice, steady rise since :) Fx'd!!
> 
> Aidens- When is your dr's apt? Can't wait for your answers!!!!
> 
> 
> I tried to put a picture on here, but clearly I don't know how bc it didn't work! Lol. Took another one this morning and it's still very very faint, maybe even a little lighter than yesterday, but I'm still hanging onto hope! : )Click to expand...

It's a pain to post them, my pictures are too big that I send from my phone, so 
I had to edit them all first. Hcg only dbls every 48-72 hrs, so keep holding on:) Have you set up an apt for bloodwork yet?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Cramps came full on this morning. Took some Midol and that has made it a bit better. AF is still a week away. Trying so hard not to symptom spot but it's soooo hard!


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> Good Morning Ladies <3 So not to much going on with me at the moment .. No sore boobs but nips still hurt? Not sure if it means anything but i doubt it .. just something new this month  Slight cramping the last couple days but thats pretty normal too :/ I don't think this is my month (basically because no symptoms :( ) But i'm trying so hard to stay hopeful. Love reading about everyones experiences though .. and If AF shows this month then ill be joining some of you other ladies for this journey next month :) AF is due on Friday at the latest. Haven't tested yet, trying so hard to wait til after AF is due .. Its difficult but i just convince myself that i don't want to be disappointed with the bfn . But i am definitely praying to get my bfp this month! Prayers to all (and for me :)) and Please feel free to send some of that amazing baby dust this way! Its definitely no over til the witch shows her ugly face <3

The waiting is very hard! We all need some PMA and baby dust! Keep your chin up Mizzy, that's all we can do! Seeing the bfn's suck, but I truly enjoy poas! :haha: I keep telling myself I'm not going to test today, but then I'm like, well maybe after work lol....:wacko:


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> Cramps came full on this morning. Took some Midol and that has made it a bit better. AF is still a week away. Trying so hard not to symptom spot but it's soooo hard!

I definitely agree with that! Cramping can be a good thing tho! Fx'd for you, I hope it's a good sign :flower: 
I notice symptoms, but then try and explain them away to myself lol. I find it easier that way, so I'm not getting my hopes up or getting ghost symptoms because I'm ss so much. Nothing is worse than convincing yourself you're preggo than getting af!


----------



## loulou82baby

Pnk- where are you?I hope all is well hun!


----------



## MizzyRoze

loulou82baby said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies <3 So not to much going on with me at the moment .. No sore boobs but nips still hurt? Not sure if it means anything but i doubt it .. just something new this month  Slight cramping the last couple days but thats pretty normal too :/ I don't think this is my month (basically because no symptoms :( ) But i'm trying so hard to stay hopeful. Love reading about everyones experiences though .. and If AF shows this month then ill be joining some of you other ladies for this journey next month :) AF is due on Friday at the latest. Haven't tested yet, trying so hard to wait til after AF is due .. Its difficult but i just convince myself that i don't want to be disappointed with the bfn . But i am definitely praying to get my bfp this month! Prayers to all (and for me :)) and Please feel free to send some of that amazing baby dust this way! Its definitely no over til the witch shows her ugly face <3
> 
> The waiting is very hard! We all need some PMA and baby dust! Keep your chin up Mizzy, that's all we can do! Seeing the bfn's suck, but I truly enjoy poas! :haha: I keep telling myself I'm not going to test today, but then I'm like, well maybe after work lol....:wacko:Click to expand...

Lol .. Honestly for the first year of trying i was like that .. But we have been at this for a year and 8 months now .. after so many disappointing months .. I just try so hard to just wait til after AF is due .. Its so confusing .. my OH has 2 children from a previous relationship .. their 7 and 9 .. and i have 2 from a previous relationship .. their 4 and 7 .. yet we have been trying for almost 2 years and nothing .. i have been to regular OB appointments and they say i'm perfectly healthy (they checked ovaries and uterus) i mean i haven't done anything other than that (like checking tubes or anything) but i figured if they saw anything, they would have said so .. so not sure why its been so hard .. but even after all this time, every month i still have hope of getting my :bfp: .. Thank you so much for your kind words <3


----------



## DD80

MizzyRoze said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies <3 So not to much going on with me at the moment .. No sore boobs but nips still hurt? Not sure if it means anything but i doubt it .. just something new this month  Slight cramping the last couple days but thats pretty normal too :/ I don't think this is my month (basically because no symptoms :( ) But i'm trying so hard to stay hopeful. Love reading about everyones experiences though .. and If AF shows this month then ill be joining some of you other ladies for this journey next month :) AF is due on Friday at the latest. Haven't tested yet, trying so hard to wait til after AF is due .. Its difficult but i just convince myself that i don't want to be disappointed with the bfn . But i am definitely praying to get my bfp this month! Prayers to all (and for me :)) and Please feel free to send some of that amazing baby dust this way! Its definitely no over til the witch shows her ugly face <3
> 
> The waiting is very hard! We all need some PMA and baby dust! Keep your chin up Mizzy, that's all we can do! Seeing the bfn's suck, but I truly enjoy poas! :haha: I keep telling myself I'm not going to test today, but then I'm like, well maybe after work lol....:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol .. Honestly for the first year of trying i was like that .. But we have been at this for a year and 8 months now .. after so many disappointing months .. I just try so hard to just wait til after AF is due .. Its so confusing .. my OH has 2 children from a previous relationship .. their 7 and 9 .. and i have 2 from a previous relationship .. their 4 and 7 .. yet we have been trying for almost 2 years and nothing .. i have been to regular OB appointments and they say i'm perfectly healthy (they checked ovaries and uterus) i mean i haven't done anything other than that (like checking tubes or anything) but i figured if they saw anything, they would have said so .. so not sure why its been so hard .. but even after all this time, every month i still have hope of getting my :bfp: .. Thank you so much for your kind words <3Click to expand...

Is your progesterone low after ovulation? I had a friend that was trying for 2 years or so and frustrated. They even tried artificial insemination. There was no reason that the drs found for it other than her cervical fluid was inhospitable to his sperm. I had been supplementing with progesterone (the natural stuff at the health food store - not the yam stuff) for another reason, but in my research, had found that many women use it to help a pregnancy stick. Well, I gave her the rest of the bottle and told her to use it after she ovulated. I kid you not, that month, she got pregnant! Anyway, just wanted to share the story just in case it helps someone. :)


----------



## DD80

DenyseGiguere said:


> Cramps came full on this morning. Took some Midol and that has made it a bit better. AF is still a week away. Trying so hard not to symptom spot but it's soooo hard!

I know me too! I read one thread where a lady said, "if you are pregnant enough to have symptoms, you are pregnant enough to get a positive test." Now, I know there are some symptoms that happen early and can tip us off (heck, I had a symptom like that my last pg), but for the most part, we are just more in tune with our bodies right now so we feel every twinge that we never paid attention to before. So, I think the statement is a good one.


----------



## MizzyRoze

DD80 said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies <3 So not to much going on with me at the moment .. No sore boobs but nips still hurt? Not sure if it means anything but i doubt it .. just something new this month  Slight cramping the last couple days but thats pretty normal too :/ I don't think this is my month (basically because no symptoms :( ) But i'm trying so hard to stay hopeful. Love reading about everyones experiences though .. and If AF shows this month then ill be joining some of you other ladies for this journey next month :) AF is due on Friday at the latest. Haven't tested yet, trying so hard to wait til after AF is due .. Its difficult but i just convince myself that i don't want to be disappointed with the bfn . But i am definitely praying to get my bfp this month! Prayers to all (and for me :)) and Please feel free to send some of that amazing baby dust this way! Its definitely no over til the witch shows her ugly face <3
> 
> The waiting is very hard! We all need some PMA and baby dust! Keep your chin up Mizzy, that's all we can do! Seeing the bfn's suck, but I truly enjoy poas! :haha: I keep telling myself I'm not going to test today, but then I'm like, well maybe after work lol....:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol .. Honestly for the first year of trying i was like that .. But we have been at this for a year and 8 months now .. after so many disappointing months .. I just try so hard to just wait til after AF is due .. Its so confusing .. my OH has 2 children from a previous relationship .. their 7 and 9 .. and i have 2 from a previous relationship .. their 4 and 7 .. yet we have been trying for almost 2 years and nothing .. i have been to regular OB appointments and they say i'm perfectly healthy (they checked ovaries and uterus) i mean i haven't done anything other than that (like checking tubes or anything) but i figured if they saw anything, they would have said so .. so not sure why its been so hard .. but even after all this time, every month i still have hope of getting my :bfp: .. Thank you so much for your kind words <3Click to expand...
> 
> Is your progesterone low after ovulation? I had a friend that was trying for 2 years or so and frustrated. They even tried artificial insemination. There was no reason that the drs found for it other than her cervical fluid was inhospitable to his sperm. I had been supplementing with progesterone (the natural stuff at the health food store - not the yam stuff) for another reason, but in my research, had found that many women use it to help a pregnancy stick. Well, I gave her the rest of the bottle and told her to use it after she ovulated. I kid you not, that month, she got pregnant! Anyway, just wanted to share the story just in case it helps someone. :)Click to expand...

Do you know the exact name of the supplements by chance? .. If so please let me know :) I was thinking of trying clomid but i'm not so sure it would do any good for me because i get my period almost every 28 days on the nose .. sometimes 26 days but never more than 28 days and based on that and cm .. i'm almost certain that i am ovulating every month


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies <3 So not to much going on with me at the moment .. No sore boobs but nips still hurt? Not sure if it means anything but i doubt it .. just something new this month  Slight cramping the last couple days but thats pretty normal too :/ I don't think this is my month (basically because no symptoms :( ) But i'm trying so hard to stay hopeful. Love reading about everyones experiences though .. and If AF shows this month then ill be joining some of you other ladies for this journey next month :) AF is due on Friday at the latest. Haven't tested yet, trying so hard to wait til after AF is due .. Its difficult but i just convince myself that i don't want to be disappointed with the bfn . But i am definitely praying to get my bfp this month! Prayers to all (and for me :)) and Please feel free to send some of that amazing baby dust this way! Its definitely no over til the witch shows her ugly face <3
> 
> The waiting is very hard! We all need some PMA and baby dust! Keep your chin up Mizzy, that's all we can do! Seeing the bfn's suck, but I truly enjoy poas! :haha: I keep telling myself I'm not going to test today, but then I'm like, well maybe after work lol....:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol .. Honestly for the first year of trying i was like that .. But we have been at this for a year and 8 months now .. after so many disappointing months .. I just try so hard to just wait til after AF is due .. Its so confusing .. my OH has 2 children from a previous relationship .. their 7 and 9 .. and i have 2 from a previous relationship .. their 4 and 7 .. yet we have been trying for almost 2 years and nothing .. i have been to regular OB appointments and they say i'm perfectly healthy (they checked ovaries and uterus) i mean i haven't done anything other than that (like checking tubes or anything) but i figured if they saw anything, they would have said so .. so not sure why its been so hard .. but even after all this time, every month i still have hope of getting my :bfp: .. Thank you so much for your kind words <3Click to expand...
> 
> Is your progesterone low after ovulation? I had a friend that was trying for 2 years or so and frustrated. They even tried artificial insemination. There was no reason that the drs found for it other than her cervical fluid was inhospitable to his sperm. I had been supplementing with progesterone (the natural stuff at the health food store - not the yam stuff) for another reason, but in my research, had found that many women use it to help a pregnancy stick. Well, I gave her the rest of the bottle and told her to use it after she ovulated. I kid you not, that month, she got pregnant! Anyway, just wanted to share the story just in case it helps someone. :)Click to expand...

What a great suggestion DD! 

Since you both have is it a possibility that your cm and his sperm are incompatible? I'm not sure if that's even a thing that's possible, bot you are obviously both able to have children. You've had a long road Mizzy, I can imagine how frustrating and hard it must be for you month after month. Have you seen different doctors? Someone has to have an answer for you! I will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## DJMooMoo79

Good morning ladies! Well surprise! Temp jumped back up (af should be due today, I have short lut phases) and I finally got a symptom. Barley there tender breast! I'm now scared though cause.... I don't want to be disappointed :/


----------



## DenyseGiguere

DJMooMoo79 said:


> Good morning ladies! Well surprise! Temp jumped back up (af should be due today, I have short lut phases) and I finally got a symptom. Barley there tender breast! I'm now scared though cause.... I don't want to be disappointed :/

Good luck hun. Hopefully AF doesn't show her ugly face


----------



## loulou82baby

DJMooMoo79 said:


> Good morning ladies! Well surprise! Temp jumped back up (af should be due today, I have short lut phases) and I finally got a symptom. Barley there tender breast! I'm now scared though cause.... I don't want to be disappointed :/

oooohhhh!!!! Hopefully this is a good thing for you! I know what you mean, we build ourselves with excitement and then come crashing down when we see bfn or af shows. I hope she stays away for you hun! Test?! Fx'd!!!!!


----------



## DJMooMoo79

loulou82baby said:


> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Well surprise! Temp jumped back up (af should be due today, I have short lut phases) and I finally got a symptom. Barley there tender breast! I'm now scared though cause.... I don't want to be disappointed :/
> 
> oooohhhh!!!! Hopefully this is a good thing for you! I know what you mean, we build ourselves with excitement and then come crashing down when we see bfn or af shows. I hope she stays away for you hun! Test?! Fx'd!!!!!Click to expand...

Oh gosh no! No way I can bring myself to do that lol. I have a gut feeling this is all hype and AF will show anyways. I don't want to feel silly :dohh:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

My cramps are really bad today, I have a feeling AF may show her face early :( still not due for another 7 days


----------



## MizzyRoze

Thank you LouLou <3 I have been to multiple Ob's since i had my son almost 5 years ago .. I mean i have only been to them for normal stuff (yearlys and whatnot) and i had a bartholin glad removed last fall because i was continuously getting cysts. But he said it wouldn't make a difference with trying to conceive. Other than that they said everything looked good. I'm 25 and my other half just turned 30 .. We have an extremely active sex life so thats not a problem .. Not sure what is could be wrong .. I did talk to my OB recently about not getting pregnant in so long and they said when AF shows to call and they can check my levels but my insurance just dropped a couple days ago and I haven't gotten new insurance yet so i can't so anything like that right now til i get insurance again. So until then i'm just gonna do a whole lot of baby dancing and hope that my wish comes true for another lil one <3 I am really interested in the progesterone supplements so im gonna try that when i find out what its actually called :)


----------



## DD80

MizzyRoze said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies <3 So not to much going on with me at the moment .. No sore boobs but nips still hurt? Not sure if it means anything but i doubt it .. just something new this month  Slight cramping the last couple days but thats pretty normal too :/ I don't think this is my month (basically because no symptoms :( ) But i'm trying so hard to stay hopeful. Love reading about everyones experiences though .. and If AF shows this month then ill be joining some of you other ladies for this journey next month :) AF is due on Friday at the latest. Haven't tested yet, trying so hard to wait til after AF is due .. Its difficult but i just convince myself that i don't want to be disappointed with the bfn . But i am definitely praying to get my bfp this month! Prayers to all (and for me :)) and Please feel free to send some of that amazing baby dust this way! Its definitely no over til the witch shows her ugly face <3
> 
> The waiting is very hard! We all need some PMA and baby dust! Keep your chin up Mizzy, that's all we can do! Seeing the bfn's suck, but I truly enjoy poas! :haha: I keep telling myself I'm not going to test today, but then I'm like, well maybe after work lol....:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol .. Honestly for the first year of trying i was like that .. But we have been at this for a year and 8 months now .. after so many disappointing months .. I just try so hard to just wait til after AF is due .. Its so confusing .. my OH has 2 children from a previous relationship .. their 7 and 9 .. and i have 2 from a previous relationship .. their 4 and 7 .. yet we have been trying for almost 2 years and nothing .. i have been to regular OB appointments and they say i'm perfectly healthy (they checked ovaries and uterus) i mean i haven't done anything other than that (like checking tubes or anything) but i figured if they saw anything, they would have said so .. so not sure why its been so hard .. but even after all this time, every month i still have hope of getting my :bfp: .. Thank you so much for your kind words <3Click to expand...
> 
> Is your progesterone low after ovulation? I had a friend that was trying for 2 years or so and frustrated. They even tried artificial insemination. There was no reason that the drs found for it other than her cervical fluid was inhospitable to his sperm. I had been supplementing with progesterone (the natural stuff at the health food store - not the yam stuff) for another reason, but in my research, had found that many women use it to help a pregnancy stick. Well, I gave her the rest of the bottle and told her to use it after she ovulated. I kid you not, that month, she got pregnant! Anyway, just wanted to share the story just in case it helps someone. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know the exact name of the supplements by chance? .. If so please let me know :) I was thinking of trying clomid but i'm not so sure it would do any good for me because i get my period almost every 28 days on the nose .. sometimes 26 days but never more than 28 days and based on that and cm .. i'm almost certain that i am ovulating every monthClick to expand...

I got it at vitamin shoppe, but I don't remember the brand. I shop for vitamins at swansons now - they have much better prices. https://www.swansonvitamins.com/q?kw=Progesterone it's a cream that you rub in every day. 

Their brand is fantastic usually. And they have the best customer service I've ever seen in a company. I'm always so impressed by them - been ordering for over 6 years. Use me as a reference if you sign up! :)

And I think my friend did clomid too (is that the progesterone-like pill?). It didn't work for her, and it made her feel crazy if I remember correctly. Anyway, I hope this helps. It sounds like your cycles are good, so maybe this is the issue. I hope it helps!


----------



## DD80

DJMooMoo79 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Well surprise! Temp jumped back up (af should be due today, I have short lut phases) and I finally got a symptom. Barley there tender breast! I'm now scared though cause.... I don't want to be disappointed :/
> 
> oooohhhh!!!! Hopefully this is a good thing for you! I know what you mean, we build ourselves with excitement and then come crashing down when we see bfn or af shows. I hope she stays away for you hun! Test?! Fx'd!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gosh no! No way I can bring myself to do that lol. I have a gut feeling this is all hype and AF will show anyways. I don't want to feel silly :dohh:Click to expand...

I feel the same way. :nope:


----------



## Miaw

Hi ladies, 

I had cramps this morning, no idea if they could be implantation cramps, but I am hopeful. Since I am not expecting my period until to 29th it's too early for that....

I guess I will just have to wait and see. I plan to hold out until Halloween day to test, so I am definitely late (I get irregular periods, it messes with my head sometimes)


----------



## fairyy

DenyseGiguere said:


> My cramps are really bad today, I have a feeling AF may show her face early :( still not due for another 7 days

I too started to feel bad from today. Nothing as of yesterday. My :witch: is on her way to make an appearance soon :gun:. I am due on Sunday/Monday.


----------



## allisonmh

DD80 said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies <3 So not to much going on with me at the moment .. No sore boobs but nips still hurt? Not sure if it means anything but i doubt it .. just something new this month  Slight cramping the last couple days but thats pretty normal too :/ I don't think this is my month (basically because no symptoms :( ) But i'm trying so hard to stay hopeful. Love reading about everyones experiences though .. and If AF shows this month then ill be joining some of you other ladies for this journey next month :) AF is due on Friday at the latest. Haven't tested yet, trying so hard to wait til after AF is due .. Its difficult but i just convince myself that i don't want to be disappointed with the bfn . But i am definitely praying to get my bfp this month! Prayers to all (and for me :)) and Please feel free to send some of that amazing baby dust this way! Its definitely no over til the witch shows her ugly face <3
> 
> The waiting is very hard! We all need some PMA and baby dust! Keep your chin up Mizzy, that's all we can do! Seeing the bfn's suck, but I truly enjoy poas! :haha: I keep telling myself I'm not going to test today, but then I'm like, well maybe after work lol....:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol .. Honestly for the first year of trying i was like that .. But we have been at this for a year and 8 months now .. after so many disappointing months .. I just try so hard to just wait til after AF is due .. Its so confusing .. my OH has 2 children from a previous relationship .. their 7 and 9 .. and i have 2 from a previous relationship .. their 4 and 7 .. yet we have been trying for almost 2 years and nothing .. i have been to regular OB appointments and they say i'm perfectly healthy (they checked ovaries and uterus) i mean i haven't done anything other than that (like checking tubes or anything) but i figured if they saw anything, they would have said so .. so not sure why its been so hard .. but even after all this time, every month i still have hope of getting my :bfp: .. Thank you so much for your kind words <3Click to expand...
> 
> Is your progesterone low after ovulation? I had a friend that was trying for 2 years or so and frustrated. They even tried artificial insemination. There was no reason that the drs found for it other than her cervical fluid was inhospitable to his sperm. I had been supplementing with progesterone (the natural stuff at the health food store - not the yam stuff) for another reason, but in my research, had found that many women use it to help a pregnancy stick. Well, I gave her the rest of the bottle and told her to use it after she ovulated. I kid you not, that month, she got pregnant! Anyway, just wanted to share the story just in case it helps someone. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know the exact name of the supplements by chance? .. If so please let me know :) I was thinking of trying clomid but i'm not so sure it would do any good for me because i get my period almost every 28 days on the nose .. sometimes 26 days but never more than 28 days and based on that and cm .. i'm almost certain that i am ovulating every monthClick to expand...
> 
> I got it at vitamin shoppe, but I don't remember the brand. I shop for vitamins at swansons now - they have much better prices. https://www.swansonvitamins.com/q?kw=Progesterone it's a cream that you rub in every day.
> 
> Their brand is fantastic usually. And they have the best customer service I've ever seen in a company. I'm always so impressed by them - been ordering for over 6 years. Use me as a reference if you sign up! :)
> 
> And I think my friend did clomid too (is that the progesterone-like pill?). It didn't work for her, and it made her feel crazy if I remember correctly. Anyway, I hope this helps. It sounds like your cycles are good, so maybe this is the issue. I hope it helps!Click to expand...

I don't know that clomid has progesterone or if it affects it. I have taken clomid twice now and this time they did prescribe it in addition to
progesterone. Supposedly it helps thicken the lining for implantation. I've heard the supplements and creams will do the same though, so it's definitely worth a shot! Or if it's something with your CM, you could try Preseed. It's supposed to help the little swimmers on their journey when your CM doesn't want to cooperate! Good luck!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

fairyy said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> My cramps are really bad today, I have a feeling AF may show her face early :( still not due for another 7 days
> 
> I too started to feel bad from today. Nothing as of yesterday. My :witch: is on her way to make an appearance soon :gun:. I am due on Sunday/Monday.Click to expand...

I hope the old witch stays away!


----------



## allisonmh

Ok... If this worked, this is the one from yesterday morning.


----------



## allisonmh

Yay!!! I did it!!! Lol


----------



## DD80

allisonmh said:


> Yay!!! I did it!!! Lol

Lol you did!!!


----------



## fairyy

Yes, there is a second line. :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

BabyChaser09 said:


> WELL! it seems as if the witch has shown her face, and I cried like a baby. I try to keep a PMA about it all and not let it get to me but its imPOSSIBLE! this whole process just sucks. Besides the :sex:.....that part doesnt suck so bad. So, I am going to try my absolute best this cycle to not get caught up in the TTC process. I'm not taking an OPK, I'll just BD with my husband and have fun with it and thats it. He has triplets for goodness sake. I am in great shape health-wise, relatively young (just turned 29. DH 33), with a regular cycle, and ovulate regularly. Hopefully by next summer we'll get pregnant. However, in December, if I'm not pg yet, I'll make an appointment just be sure everything is all good.

I agree with Dreambaby, do something just for you today. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MizzyRoze

Thank you so much for the advice Allison <3 I'll keep that in mind :) And DD thank you so much for the link .. I'm definitely going to buy some. I'm due for AF on friday .. I'm pretty certain I'm going to get it so starting next cycle i'll try the progesterone. I also take EPO and tried the Mucinex .. Haven't been doing either on very long .. Just this past cycle .. Maybe that will help! :) Thanks again so much ladies <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MizzyRoze said:


> Thank you so much for the advice Allison <3 I'll keep that in mind :) And DD thank you so much for the link .. I'm definitely going to buy some. I'm due for AF on friday .. I'm pretty certain I'm going to get it so starting next cycle i'll try the progesterone. I also take EPO and tried the Mucinex .. Haven't been doing either on very long .. Just this past cycle .. Maybe that will help! :) Thanks again so much ladies <3

:hugs:


----------



## Pickletilly

DJMooMoo79 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Well surprise! Temp jumped back up (af should be due today, I have short lut phases) and I finally got a symptom. Barley there tender breast! I'm now scared though cause.... I don't want to be disappointed :/
> 
> oooohhhh!!!! Hopefully this is a good thing for you! I know what you mean, we build ourselves with excitement and then come crashing down when we see bfn or af shows. I hope she stays away for you hun! Test?! Fx'd!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gosh no! No way I can bring myself to do that lol. I have a gut feeling this is all hype and AF will show anyways. I don't want to feel silly :dohh:Click to expand...

I don't mean to build false hopes but your chart looks great! Good luck!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## Dreambaby69

allisonmh said:


> View attachment 685839
> 
> 
> Ok... If this worked, this is the one from yesterday morning.

Yeaaaaaaaaa i see it:happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Krissykat1006

I'm gonna be out of the house for awhile, but for anyone else on FB who wants to join the secret group (secret meaning, if you aren't telling friends and family then you have nothing to worry about, people can't see the group at all so no notifications will not show up in a friends feed.) then send me a friend request https://www.facebook.com/Krissykat1006?hc_location=stream I will accept them when I get home.


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Well surprise! Temp jumped back up (af should be due today, I have short lut phases) and I finally got a symptom. Barley there tender breast! I'm now scared though cause.... I don't want to be disappointed :/
> 
> oooohhhh!!!! Hopefully this is a good thing for you! I know what you mean, we build ourselves with excitement and then come crashing down when we see bfn or af shows. I hope she stays away for you hun! Test?! Fx'd!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gosh no! No way I can bring myself to do that lol. I have a gut feeling this is all hype and AF will show anyways. I don't want to feel silly :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way. :nope:Click to expand...

I keep telling myself the same thing, but I still want to test! It just happens to be a cycle with terrible pms, that's making me think something else is brewing...it's driving me nuts! It's weird cuz I have ten fold of some of the normal stuff, but I'm also missing some of my normal pms symptoms. These bodies are tricky things, I'm attributing most of the feelings to ibs this month!


----------



## Bee Bee

Krissykat1006 said:


> I'm gonna be out of the house for awhile, but for anyone else on FB who wants to join the secret group (secret meaning, if you aren't telling friends and family then you have nothing to worry about, people can't see the group at all so no notifications will not show up in a friends feed.) then send me a friend request https://www.facebook.com/Krissykat1006?hc_location=stream I will accept them when I get home.

Sent a message to you! :) Be sure to check your "other" folder lol


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> Thank you LouLou <3 I have been to multiple Ob's since i had my son almost 5 years ago .. I mean i have only been to them for normal stuff (yearlys and whatnot) and i had a bartholin glad removed last fall because i was continuously getting cysts. But he said it wouldn't make a difference with trying to conceive. Other than that they said everything looked good. I'm 25 and my other half just turned 30 .. We have an extremely active sex life so thats not a problem .. Not sure what is could be wrong .. I did talk to my OB recently about not getting pregnant in so long and they said when AF shows to call and they can check my levels but my insurance just dropped a couple days ago and I haven't gotten new insurance yet so i can't so anything like that right now til i get insurance again. So until then i'm just gonna do a whole lot of baby dancing and hope that my wish comes true for another lil one <3 I am really interested in the progesterone supplements so im gonna try that when i find out what its actually called :)

Totally understandable hun! Hopefully you won't need to get answers and you'll just get surprised with a bfp!


----------



## MizzyRoze

Krissykat1006 said:


> I'm gonna be out of the house for awhile, but for anyone else on FB who wants to join the secret group (secret meaning, if you aren't telling friends and family then you have nothing to worry about, people can't see the group at all so no notifications will not show up in a friends feed.) then send me a friend request https://www.facebook.com/Krissykat1006?hc_location=stream I will accept them when I get home.

I added you on there :) First name is Rosemarie <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Krissykat1006 said:


> I'm gonna be out of the house for awhile, but for anyone else on FB who wants to join the secret group (secret meaning, if you aren't telling friends and family then you have nothing to worry about, people can't see the group at all so no notifications will not show up in a friends feed.) then send me a friend request https://www.facebook.com/Krissykat1006?hc_location=stream I will accept them when I get home.

I'll send you a request :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Miaw said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had cramps this morning, no idea if they could be implantation cramps, but I am hopeful. Since I am not expecting my period until to 29th it's too early for that....
> 
> I guess I will just have to wait and see. I plan to hold out until Halloween day to test, so I am definitely late (I get irregular periods, it messes with my head sometimes)

Hi Miaw! Welcome to the terrible tww! That would be a nice treat for Halloween! GL and Fx'd crossed for your first ttc cycle!


----------



## loulou82baby

fairyy said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> My cramps are really bad today, I have a feeling AF may show her face early :( still not due for another 7 days
> 
> I too started to feel bad from today. Nothing as of yesterday. My :witch: is on her way to make an appearance soon :gun:. I am due on Sunday/Monday.Click to expand...

Welcome fairyy :) I am due for af sometime between Saturday/Sunday. she really is a :witch: !!!! I'm hoping she's a no show, but pretty sure she's on her way :growlmad:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

loulou82baby said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> My cramps are really bad today, I have a feeling AF may show her face early :( still not due for another 7 days
> 
> I too started to feel bad from today. Nothing as of yesterday. My :witch: is on her way to make an appearance soon :gun:. I am due on Sunday/Monday.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome fairyy :) I am due for af sometime between Saturday/Sunday. she really is a :witch: !!!! I'm hoping she's a no show, but pretty sure she's on her way :growlmad:Click to expand...

I hope AF doesn't show for you either :)


----------



## loulou82baby

allisonmh said:


> View attachment 685839
> 
> 
> Ok... If this worked, this is the one from yesterday morning.

I see a very faint pink line there!!!! Yay for you!!! I'm even more excited for you now!!!! I can't wait to see the progression! :bfp: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Pickle- I know little about charts, but I think the opk's will help you decide which one is more accurate :) Our bodies are a big pain in the arse! Lol
> 
> Bee- That is super cute and sweet of your dh! None of us is judging you for testing early, we have quite a few self-admitted poas addicts here :haha: Fx'd!!!
> 
> Kk- When is your apt for bloods? Can't wait for more good news from you!
> 
> allison- I really want to see your pee stick! lol...that sounds so strange! I'm sooo excited for you!
> 
> Dream- No symptoms can be a good thing! Time will tell, or you could start poas ;) I don't know much about charts but, it looks like it could be an implantation dip on 5dpo, and you've had a nice, steady rise since :) Fx'd!!
> 
> Aidens- When is your dr's apt? Can't wait for your answers!!!!
> 
> Thanks Hun. I hope so too. I am a poas addict lol. Started since 6 dpo lol. How r u? Have u tested today? How many dpo r u?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm officially at least 10dpo. I did a frer last night after work and it was deffo neg. I am going to wait until later tonight or tomorrow to test again, but basically just going to plan on af showing up this weekend...next month:)
> You better post some pics if you start getting lines, I'm going through withdrawal over here! :haha:Click to expand...

I will post a pic Hun but only if there is something to squint at lol. I have not cracked open my frer until my cheapies give me a reason to lol. 9 dpo today. No symptoms as far as am concerned cos i think my mind is playing tricks on me lol


----------



## Bee Bee

Man, atleast you ladies know when to expect the :witch:!

I have no clue, she could come tomorrow or 3 weeks from now. D: It kind of stinks not knowing when to expect her. :( A couple apps are trying to say I'm due for her anytime between the 21st to the 24th. (because, of course, they make you put in a cycle time, but they don't take into account peeps like me who have no clue how long their cycles are.) WE'LL SEE O:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Welcome to our latest recruits Miaw and Fairy. Feel free to share ur symptoms and if u r a poas addict share pics and chart. Lol:happydance::happydance:


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Pickle- I know little about charts, but I think the opk's will help you decide which one is more accurate :) Our bodies are a big pain in the arse! Lol
> 
> Bee- That is super cute and sweet of your dh! None of us is judging you for testing early, we have quite a few self-admitted poas addicts here :haha: Fx'd!!!
> 
> Kk- When is your apt for bloods? Can't wait for more good news from you!
> 
> allison- I really want to see your pee stick! lol...that sounds so strange! I'm sooo excited for you!
> 
> Dream- No symptoms can be a good thing! Time will tell, or you could start poas ;) I don't know much about charts but, it looks like it could be an implantation dip on 5dpo, and you've had a nice, steady rise since :) Fx'd!!
> 
> Aidens- When is your dr's apt? Can't wait for your answers!!!!
> 
> Thanks Hun. I hope so too. I am a poas addict lol. Started since 6 dpo lol. How r u? Have u tested today? How many dpo r u?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm officially at least 10dpo. I did a frer last night after work and it was deffo neg. I am going to wait until later tonight or tomorrow to test again, but basically just going to plan on af showing up this weekend...next month:)
> You better post some pics if you start getting lines, I'm going through withdrawal over here! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I will post a pic Hun but only if there is something to squint at lol. I have not cracked open my frer until my cheapies give me a reason to lol. 9 dpo today. No symptoms as far as am concerned cos i think my mind is playing tricks on me lolClick to expand...

I only did the frer to prove to myself that I could stop testing lol. It didn't work, I still want to test tho I know they'll be :bfn:. I'm sick, I know :wacko: !!!! I just keep holding on to the hope that the next time there will be 2 lines, but I think the only 2nd line I'm going to get this month is an evap :growlmad::nope: I hate the disappointment of a bfn, but just can't help myself I guess! I keep thinking back to my other pregnancies and it's like I'd wake up one day and know I was preggo, realize af was late, run to the store and get a test, and BAM 2 very solid pink lines. Now I'm so consumed with trying, and before I was like when it happens, it happens. Which it happening didn't take long at all lol. Now a month feels like an eternity. Apparently I've become very impatient in the past 6 yrs lol

I really hope you get better results than I have! I have everything crossed! :haha:


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Pickle- I know little about charts, but I think the opk's will help you decide which one is more accurate :) Our bodies are a big pain in the arse! Lol
> 
> Bee- That is super cute and sweet of your dh! None of us is judging you for testing early, we have quite a few self-admitted poas addicts here :haha: Fx'd!!!
> 
> Kk- When is your apt for bloods? Can't wait for more good news from you!
> 
> allison- I really want to see your pee stick! lol...that sounds so strange! I'm sooo excited for you!
> 
> Dream- No symptoms can be a good thing! Time will tell, or you could start poas ;) I don't know much about charts but, it looks like it could be an implantation dip on 5dpo, and you've had a nice, steady rise since :) Fx'd!!
> 
> Aidens- When is your dr's apt? Can't wait for your answers!!!!
> 
> Thanks Hun. I hope so too. I am a poas addict lol. Started since 6 dpo lol. How r u? Have u tested today? How many dpo r u?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm officially at least 10dpo. I did a frer last night after work and it was deffo neg. I am going to wait until later tonight or tomorrow to test again, but basically just going to plan on af showing up this weekend...next month:)
> You better post some pics if you start getting lines, I'm going through withdrawal over here! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I will post a pic Hun but only if there is something to squint at lol. I have not cracked open my frer until my cheapies give me a reason to lol. 9 dpo today. No symptoms as far as am concerned cos i think my mind is playing tricks on me lolClick to expand...
> 
> I only did the frer to prove to myself that I could stop testing lol. It didn't work, I still want to test tho I know they'll be :bfn:. I'm sick, I know :wacko: !!!! I just keep holding on to the hope that the next time there will be 2 lines, but I think the only 2nd line I'm going to get this month is an evap :growlmad::nope: I hate the disappointment of a bfn, but just can't help myself I guess! I keep thinking back to my other pregnancies and it's like I'd wake up one day and know I was preggo, realize af was late, run to the store and get a test, and BAM 2 very solid pink lines. Now I'm so consumed with trying, and before I was like when it happens, it happens. Which it happening didn't take long at all lol. Now a month feels like an eternity. Apparently I've become very impatient in the past 6 yrs lol
> 
> I really hope you get better results than I have! I have everything crossed! :haha:Click to expand...

awwwww thanks Hun :hugs:. We are both still in cos the witch hasn't showed yet. So chin up and keep peeing on the damn stick lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Pickle- I know little about charts, but I think the opk's will help you decide which one is more accurate :) Our bodies are a big pain in the arse! Lol
> 
> Bee- That is super cute and sweet of your dh! None of us is judging you for testing early, we have quite a few self-admitted poas addicts here :haha: Fx'd!!!
> 
> Kk- When is your apt for bloods? Can't wait for more good news from you!
> 
> allison- I really want to see your pee stick! lol...that sounds so strange! I'm sooo excited for you!
> 
> Dream- No symptoms can be a good thing! Time will tell, or you could start poas ;) I don't know much about charts but, it looks like it could be an implantation dip on 5dpo, and you've had a nice, steady rise since :) Fx'd!!
> 
> Aidens- When is your dr's apt? Can't wait for your answers!!!!
> 
> Thanks Hun. I hope so too. I am a poas addict lol. Started since 6 dpo lol. How r u? Have u tested today? How many dpo r u?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm officially at least 10dpo. I did a frer last night after work and it was deffo neg. I am going to wait until later tonight or tomorrow to test again, but basically just going to plan on af showing up this weekend...next month:)
> You better post some pics if you start getting lines, I'm going through withdrawal over here! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I will post a pic Hun but only if there is something to squint at lol. I have not cracked open my frer until my cheapies give me a reason to lol. 9 dpo today. No symptoms as far as am concerned cos i think my mind is playing tricks on me lolClick to expand...
> 
> I only did the frer to prove to myself that I could stop testing lol. It didn't work, I still want to test tho I know they'll be :bfn:. I'm sick, I know :wacko: !!!! I just keep holding on to the hope that the next time there will be 2 lines, but I think the only 2nd line I'm going to get this month is an evap :growlmad::nope: I hate the disappointment of a bfn, but just can't help myself I guess! I keep thinking back to my other pregnancies and it's like I'd wake up one day and know I was preggo, realize af was late, run to the store and get a test, and BAM 2 very solid pink lines. Now I'm so consumed with trying, and before I was like when it happens, it happens. Which it happening didn't take long at all lol. Now a month feels like an eternity. Apparently I've become very impatient in the past 6 yrs lol
> 
> I really hope you get better results than I have! I have everything crossed! :haha:Click to expand...

I think its awesome that you hold on to hope...you do what you gotta do to keep that going :D today was the first day I haven't poas....you had asked about my blood test I am gonna set one up for next week cause Friday will be 4 weeks PG (I love how they start the count from the first day of last menstrual cycle...cause lets be real...the egg didn't pop out fertilized lol!!)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Pickle- I know little about charts, but I think the opk's will help you decide which one is more accurate :) Our bodies are a big pain in the arse! Lol
> 
> Bee- That is super cute and sweet of your dh! None of us is judging you for testing early, we have quite a few self-admitted poas addicts here :haha: Fx'd!!!
> 
> Kk- When is your apt for bloods? Can't wait for more good news from you!
> 
> allison- I really want to see your pee stick! lol...that sounds so strange! I'm sooo excited for you!
> 
> Dream- No symptoms can be a good thing! Time will tell, or you could start poas ;) I don't know much about charts but, it looks like it could be an implantation dip on 5dpo, and you've had a nice, steady rise since :) Fx'd!!
> 
> Aidens- When is your dr's apt? Can't wait for your answers!!!!
> 
> Thanks Hun. I hope so too. I am a poas addict lol. Started since 6 dpo lol. How r u? Have u tested today? How many dpo r u?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm officially at least 10dpo. I did a frer last night after work and it was deffo neg. I am going to wait until later tonight or tomorrow to test again, but basically just going to plan on af showing up this weekend...next month:)
> You better post some pics if you start getting lines, I'm going through withdrawal over here! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I will post a pic Hun but only if there is something to squint at lol. I have not cracked open my frer until my cheapies give me a reason to lol. 9 dpo today. No symptoms as far as am concerned cos i think my mind is playing tricks on me lolClick to expand...
> 
> I only did the frer to prove to myself that I could stop testing lol. It didn't work, I still want to test tho I know they'll be :bfn:. I'm sick, I know :wacko: !!!! I just keep holding on to the hope that the next time there will be 2 lines, but I think the only 2nd line I'm going to get this month is an evap :growlmad::nope: I hate the disappointment of a bfn, but just can't help myself I guess! I keep thinking back to my other pregnancies and it's like I'd wake up one day and know I was preggo, realize af was late, run to the store and get a test, and BAM 2 very solid pink lines. Now I'm so consumed with trying, and before I was like when it happens, it happens. Which it happening didn't take long at all lol. Now a month feels like an eternity. Apparently I've become very impatient in the past 6 yrs lol
> 
> I really hope you get better results than I have! I have everything crossed! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww thanks Hun :hugs:. We are both still in cos the witch hasn't showed yet. So chin up and keep peeing on the damn stick lolClick to expand...

That's right ladies, you ain't out yet!! :hugs:


----------



## DD80

MizzyRoze said:


> Thank you so much for the advice Allison <3 I'll keep that in mind :) And DD thank you so much for the link .. I'm definitely going to buy some. I'm due for AF on friday .. I'm pretty certain I'm going to get it so starting next cycle i'll try the progesterone. I also take EPO and tried the Mucinex .. Haven't been doing either on very long .. Just this past cycle .. Maybe that will help! :) Thanks again so much ladies <3

Make sure to google how to use it. I'm pretty sure you start taking it after you ovulate, but google to make sure. :hugs:


----------



## DD80

Babychaser- did I read that you are out? I couldn't find the page again. :hugs: I'm sorry Hun. Keep the PMA! And like others said, do something for you today! And wine...have a glass or three. :winkwink:


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Babychaser- did I read that you are out? I couldn't find the page again. :hugs: I'm sorry Hun. Keep the PMA! And like others said, do something for you today! And wine...have a glass or three. :winkwink:

or a giagantic margarita with the good tequila :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Babychaser- did I read that you are out? I couldn't find the page again. :hugs: I'm sorry Hun. Keep the PMA! And like others said, do something for you today! And wine...have a glass or three. :winkwink:
> 
> or a giagantic margarita with the good tequila :thumbup::winkwink:Click to expand...

With chips and salsa. :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Babychaser- did I read that you are out? I couldn't find the page again. :hugs: I'm sorry Hun. Keep the PMA! And like others said, do something for you today! And wine...have a glass or three. :winkwink:
> 
> or a giagantic margarita with the good tequila :thumbup::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> With chips and salsa. :)Click to expand...

Oh god yes...a big bag of chips and a quart of salsa.


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Babychaser- did I read that you are out? I couldn't find the page again. :hugs: I'm sorry Hun. Keep the PMA! And like others said, do something for you today! And wine...have a glass or three. :winkwink:
> 
> or a giagantic margarita with the good tequila :thumbup::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> With chips and salsa. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god yes...a big bag of chips and a quart of salsa.Click to expand...

And carne asada tacos! Ok I just ate and this is making me hungry!


----------



## allisonmh

Mmmm. Why are talking about Mexican food again? Lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

We are the worlds worst about Mexican food...some carnitas sound good too....


----------



## DD80

allisonmh said:


> Mmmm. Why are talking about Mexican food again? Lol

We got distracted. All this symptom spotting made me hungry...

KK- carnitas. Yes! And let's end the evening with churros.


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm. Why are talking about Mexican food again? Lol
> 
> We got distracted. All this symptom spotting made me hungry...
> 
> KK- carnitas. Yes! And let's end the evening with churros.Click to expand...

sounds good to me :thumbup:


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm. Why are talking about Mexican food again? Lol
> 
> We got distracted. All this symptom spotting made me hungry...
> 
> KK- carnitas. Yes! And let's end the evening with churros.Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good to me :thumbup:Click to expand...

Churros and ice cream!


----------



## BabyChaser09

DD80 said:


> Babychaser- did I read that you are out? I couldn't find the page again. :hugs: I'm sorry Hun. Keep the PMA! And like others said, do something for you today! And wine...have a glass or three. :winkwink:

yeaaaahhhhh unfortunately. but i feel like since i started TTC my cycles have been weird. usually my boobs stop hurting before :witch: arrives. They're still sore right now. I made my husband come with me at 5am to walgreens to buy a test, took it, EXTREMELY NEGATIVE result. About an hour later, I see light light pink when I wipe. *shrugs*. I cried then made chocolate chip waffles for breakfast and did my hair.


----------



## DD80

BabyChaser09 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Babychaser- did I read that you are out? I couldn't find the page again. :hugs: I'm sorry Hun. Keep the PMA! And like others said, do something for you today! And wine...have a glass or three. :winkwink:
> 
> yeaaaahhhhh unfortunately. but i feel like since i started TTC my cycles have been weird. usually my boobs stop hurting before :witch: arrives. They're still sore right now. I made my husband come with me at 5am to walgreens to buy a test, took it, EXTREMELY NEGATIVE result. About an hour later, I see light light pink when I wipe. *shrugs*. I cried then made chocolate chip waffles for breakfast and did my hair.Click to expand...

:hugs: I totally understand! :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good morning ladies. How are u today? 10 dpo today. I did a frer this morning and it was a huge
:bfn::dohh:. Oh well, how is everyone else doing?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I gave in and tested this morning...BFN. I'm only 7dpo though. Going to try and just test every second day until AF shows up.


----------



## Dreambaby69

I saw this quote and i decided to share cos it brought a tear to my eye and also put a BIG smile on my face. I hope it does the same for u ladies


"WHEN THE WORLD SAYS "GIVE UP", HOPE WHISPERS "TRY ONE MORE TIME"


----------



## allisonmh

Thats a great quote! 
I find it funny that we all know we test way too early, but we do it anyways. It's like we perpetuate our inner crazy. But who has patience these days? Haha


----------



## Dreambaby69

allisonmh said:


> Thats a great quote!
> I find it funny that we all know we test way too early, but we do it anyways. It's like we perpetuate our inner crazy. But who has patience these days? Haha


hahahaha tell me about it


----------



## MizzyRoze

Good Morning Ladies <3 So AF is due tomorrow .. Hoping like hell she doesn't show her ugly face .. But I'm thinking she will .. have no cramping .. no irritability.. no sore boobs .. nada  Lol .. maybe a good sign? maybe it's not? .. Lol not sure what to think but i am still in the game til she appears .. If i don't get it by saturday morning .. then i'll take the test i have .. Send some prayers and baby dust this way .. Definitely shooting lots out to you ladies <3 Happy Thursday and Yay for Friday tomorrow!! :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MizzyRoze said:


> Good Morning Ladies <3 So AF is due tomorrow .. Hoping like hell she doesn't show her ugly face .. But I'm thinking she will .. have no cramping .. no irritability.. no sore boobs .. nada  Lol .. maybe a good sign? maybe it's not? .. Lol not sure what to think but i am still in the game til she appears .. If i don't get it by saturday morning .. then i'll take the test i have .. Send some prayers and baby dust this way .. Definitely shooting lots out to you ladies <3 Happy Thursday and Yay for Friday tomorrow!! :)

Lots and lots of :dust: your way hun :hugs: hope the witch doesn't show her face


----------



## charlie00134

Can I join? I'm not due to test until the 30th (although I'm unlikely to hold out until then) so I'll be one of your last.
I had a IVF 5 day transfer yesterday and have been told my OTD is the 30th which will technically be 19dpo


----------



## Dreambaby69

charlie00134 said:


> Can I join? I'm not due to test until the 30th (although I'm unlikely to hold out until then) so I'll be one of your last.
> I had a IVF 5 day transfer yesterday and have been told my OTD is the 30th which will technically be 19dpo

welcome :hugs::hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Thank you :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

charlie00134 said:


> Can I join? I'm not due to test until the 30th (although I'm unlikely to hold out until then) so I'll be one of your last.
> I had a IVF 5 day transfer yesterday and have been told my OTD is the 30th which will technically be 19dpo

Welcome :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

charlie00134 said:


> Can I join? I'm not due to test until the 30th (although I'm unlikely to hold out until then) so I'll be one of your last.
> I had a IVF 5 day transfer yesterday and have been told my OTD is the 30th which will technically be 19dpo

welcome :flower: :)


----------



## loulou82baby

charlie00134 said:


> Can I join? I'm not due to test until the 30th (although I'm unlikely to hold out until then) so I'll be one of your last.
> I had a IVF 5 day transfer yesterday and have been told my OTD is the 30th which will technically be 19dpo

Welcome charlie! GL and loads of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

Happy Thursday ladies!
Trying to stay positive, but having a hard go at it! I hate feeling this way, I'm usually very happy go lucky mixed with a little crazy, now I just feel crazy lol. Tested this morning with fmu and fell back asleep while waiting for 3 mins to pass (it was 6:30 am and I didn't fall asleep til after 3) and woke up about an hr later to what has to be an evap...not thick and barely visible (can't see it on a pic). At 11/12 dpo, I feel like if I was going to get a + it would've happened already. So, I've decided to do one more frer after I get out of work tonight (as long as I can hold), and take that as my answer. It's the only test that I haven't gotten any kind of evap on, so the most trustworthy in my opinion. I know, I know, I'm not out til the :witch: shows, I just don't want to be totally crushed if she does show...I feel like I'm fighting with myself :wacko: , I just keep reasoning that there's still hope, but I don't want those hopes to be too high. As far as symptoms...very abundant and watery cm, lots of lower pressure/twinges/flutters/cramps, constant headache, always hungry, feel hot and I'm usually always cold, my back is killing me, crazy breakouts(usually don't get this until af shows and it's usually pretty minimal), extremely bloated, emotional, stuffed up, gassy, indigestion, and very sore bbs/nips...these are the biggest symptoms I have, some are common for me pre-af, but are very exaggerated this cycle (I'm probably just mental lol), and others I'm like wth???? What a very mean body I have if this is for naught!!

Hope you ladies have a great day! I'm going to try and get back on after work, but won't be around much Fri/Sat, busy, busy weekend (thank God a distraction!) :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Happy Thursday ladies!
> Trying to stay positive, but having a hard go at it! I hate feeling this way, I'm usually very happy go lucky mixed with a little crazy, now I just feel crazy lol. Tested this morning with fmu and fell back asleep while waiting for 3 mins to pass (it was 6:30 am and I didn't fall asleep til after 3) and woke up about an hr later to what has to be an evap...not thick and barely visible (can't see it on a pic). At 11/12 dpo, I feel like if I was going to get a + it would've happened already. So, I've decided to do one more frer after I get out of work tonight (as long as I can hold), and take that as my answer. It's the only test that I haven't gotten any kind of evap on, so the most trustworthy in my opinion. I know, I know, I'm not out til the :witch: shows, I just don't want to be totally crushed if she does show...I feel like I'm fighting with myself :wacko: , I just keep reasoning that there's still hope, but I don't want those hopes to be too high. As far as symptoms...very abundant and watery cm, lots of lower pressure/twinges/flutters/cramps, constant headache, always hungry, feel hot and I'm usually always cold, my back is killing me, crazy breakouts(usually don't get this until af shows and it's usually pretty minimal), extremely bloated, emotional, stuffed up, gassy, indigestion, and very sore bbs/nips...these are the biggest symptoms I have, some are common for me pre-af, but are very exaggerated this cycle (I'm probably just mental lol), and others I'm like wth???? What a very mean body I have if this is for naught!!
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great day! I'm going to try and get back on after work, but won't be around much Fri/Sat, busy, busy weekend (thank God a distraction!) :)

awww sweety :hugs::hugs: i am in the same boat just opposite. last cycle i had cramps at 5dpo and from 10 dpo till the :witch: showed at 14 dpo. but this cycle cramped a lil bit on 5dpo and nothing else. 10 dpo today and still absolutely nothing. the thing is i don't really know how to take no symptom so i am just waiting. I know it is difficult but chin up girl and u know what they say.......it is not over until..........


----------



## Miaw

loulou82baby said:


> Happy Thursday ladies!
> Trying to stay positive, but having a hard go at it! I hate feeling this way, I'm usually very happy go lucky mixed with a little crazy, now I just feel crazy lol. Tested this morning with fmu and fell back asleep while waiting for 3 mins to pass (it was 6:30 am and I didn't fall asleep til after 3) and woke up about an hr later to what has to be an evap...not thick and barely visible (can't see it on a pic).

The same thing happened to me before, I thought I just closed my eyes for a minute and what crazy for a few seconds until I realized.

So disheartening. Of course I tested again the following morning still hoping, but it was BFN. So I understand. 

Sometimes you just want to see that second line so much.


On my side for this month, no symptoms so far, I am 3-4 DPO so it's still early. Some people so get symptoms so early I guess, but I don't want to symptom spot and get my hopes up. We only BD twice so not that many chances.


----------



## sausages

Can i come in here? I will tell you my situation and if it's not appropriate for me to post here just let me know, i won't be hurt. 

We have two angel babies and two living children and my youngest has just turned 3. We always said we would like 3/4 children, but since DS was born DH changed his mind. We have only ever been using withdrawal around O time and just DTD normally the rest of the time and it's worked very well for us. Well, 3 cycles ago i ovulated late due to stress and DTD around O, but it ended in in BFN. Similar happened last month too and this month i think i have just O'ed based on the usual signs and DH finished in me when he 'didn't mean to' a couple of days ago. I am absolutely FINE with this. He knows that i want a baby badly, and he knows that our current method of "prevention" is sketchy at best. He knows almost as much as i do about charting and things from our previous TTC escapades.

So, here i am. Hoping that the one time will be lucky for me. We DTD loads around O but that one time is the only one where he didn't pull out. I am guessing i might be around 2DPO today, but obviously can't be certain without temps and things. I basically just go by when my nipples get sore. 

So yeah, hope i can hang out but if not no worries. I know that sometimes it's hard to have someone hoping for a long shot around when you're actively TTC. :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

sausages said:


> Can i come in here? I will tell you my situation and if it's not appropriate for me to post here just let me know, i won't be hurt.
> 
> We have two angel babies and two living children and my youngest has just turned 3. We always said we would like 3/4 children, but since DS was born DH changed his mind. We have only ever been using withdrawal around O time and just DTD normally the rest of the time and it's worked very well for us. Well, 3 cycles ago i ovulated late due to stress and DTD around O, but it ended in in BFN. Similar happened last month too and this month i think i have just O'ed based on the usual signs and DH finished in me when he 'didn't mean to' a couple of days ago. I am absolutely FINE with this. He knows that i want a baby badly, and he knows that our current method of "prevention" is sketchy at best. He knows almost as much as i do about charting and things from our previous TTC escapades.
> 
> So, here i am. Hoping that the one time will be lucky for me. We DTD loads around O but that one time is the only one where he didn't pull out. I am guessing i might be around 2DPO today, but obviously can't be certain without temps and things. I basically just go by when my nipples get sore.
> 
> So yeah, hope i can hang out but if not no worries. I know that sometimes it's hard to have someone hoping for a long shot around when you're actively TTC. :)

Welcome hun :hugs:

Don't be silly, everyone is welcome. We're just a friendly group of ladies here to support each other, whether that be active TTC or not. Sorry to hear about your angel babies.

Welcome again :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

sausages said:


> Can i come in here? I will tell you my situation and if it's not appropriate for me to post here just let me know, i won't be hurt.
> 
> We have two angel babies and two living children and my youngest has just turned 3. We always said we would like 3/4 children, but since DS was born DH changed his mind. We have only ever been using withdrawal around O time and just DTD normally the rest of the time and it's worked very well for us. Well, 3 cycles ago i ovulated late due to stress and DTD around O, but it ended in in BFN. Similar happened last month too and this month i think i have just O'ed based on the usual signs and DH finished in me when he 'didn't mean to' a couple of days ago. I am absolutely FINE with this. He knows that i want a baby badly, and he knows that our current method of "prevention" is sketchy at best. He knows almost as much as i do about charting and things from our previous TTC escapades.
> 
> So, here i am. Hoping that the one time will be lucky for me. We DTD loads around O but that one time is the only one where he didn't pull out. I am guessing i might be around 2DPO today, but obviously can't be certain without temps and things. I basically just go by when my nipples get sore.
> 
> So yeah, hope i can hang out but if not no worries. I know that sometimes it's hard to have someone hoping for a long shot around when you're actively TTC. :)

We are a good mix of people, some TTC for a year, some just recently and then some NTNP so you are more than welcome here. :flower:

FX's and Baby Dust :winkwink:


----------



## sausages

Thanks very much for a lovely welcome! :) 

Congratulations on your BFP KrissyKat!! :D


----------



## fairyy

sausages said:


> Thanks very much for a lovely welcome! :)
> 
> Congratulations on your BFP KrissyKat!! :D

Welcome :flower: and sorry for your loss. :hugs:
We all are here to support each other.


----------



## DD80

Welcome all the newbies!! :flower: I'm just trying to stay positive. Had some cramping today, but not sure what it means. Af could be here tomorrow! Who knows...lol.m

Lou Lou - I'm right there with you. I hope everything works out! Chin up!


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry to hear about your losses, welcome to the board.

I have a headache but no other symptoms


----------



## sausages

I had a ton of yellowy creamy CM this morning, which is not normal for me. Trying really hard not to symptom spot, but it's sooooo haaaaaaard!! 

Last night i bought some of those super early 5ml/u pregnancy tests, but they'll take a few days to come. They say they are 99% accurate at 8DPO!!! I'm not sure about that, but i was basically excited about peeing on something new. lol! Anyone used them yet? They're called Viola from Lloyds Pharmacy. I ordered online.


----------



## charlie00134

I've only ever used 10mlu, I didn't even know they did 5mlu. I've got a headache and have an ache in my abdomen. I'm also very easily worn out but I think it's because I've been resting so much


----------



## MizzyRoze

Happy Friday Darlings <3 So I'm certain I'm out of the game this month .. AF is due today and last night i had very light pink spotting after my SO and I did the deed (Sorry tmi) So yeh, definitely sure i'm out .. But i'm trying to hard to stay positive and focus on looking forward to trying again next month. Its just crazy that 2 healthy young people who have children in previous relationships are struggling so bad to conceive .. I just don't understand it :( But I really hope all you other ladies get the BFP's this month! <3 Stay positive .. It can get so crazy with the TTC bit


----------



## allisonmh

Welcome to the new people! Good luck to all! 

I think my faint BFP was just the trigger shot testing out, bc the past couple days they've looked pretty negative. I guess this is why they tell you not to test early and get your hopes up. &#55357;&#56866; I'm trying to stay positive, but I still have that little devil on my shoulder saying it's never going to happen. It's just all so frustrating!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Welcome to all the new ladies AND LOTS AND LOTS OF BABY DUST


----------



## DD80

Allison :( I'm sorry Hun. That is disappointing. :hugs: 

Mizzy - I'm sorry that af is on her way. I think mine is too...probably Monday or Tuesday. :hugs:

Sausages- I had not heard of those tests. Let us know what you think. We all love poas...strange, but true!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs::hugs: sorry mizzy and allison. Hope that it will still happen for all of us. 11dpo today :bfn: . temp dipped a lil bit, no cramps. dry cm and no symptom. Just waiting for whatever now.


----------



## Krissykat1006

:hugs::hugs: I am FX's all over the place for you guys :hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## Bee Bee

Oiy.... 

Went into the docs for my thyroid blood test and got my results back today. I had them test for preg just because i was there getting a blood test anyway, But, if I am preg, I think I'm only a few days in. So, of course, it was a BFN. For my thyroid I didnt get the exact number (I was driving to work, so i was paying attention to the road more than the call) but they said I was Hypo again. My first month post-op (I've had my thyroid removed) I was hyperthyroid. So 125mcg is too much and now 100mcg is too little. :/ Not sure what my new prescription is gonna be because as far as I know, it only comes in 25mcg increments. Probably something convoluted like 1 100mcg pill and half of a 25mcg pill. *sigh* 

Its just that I had this same issue when my thyroid was still in. Could not find the magic number to keep me in a good zone. My thyroid was literally pumping out random amounts every day so I thought once it was out that it would be easier to medicate, but I guess not. :( 

I just worry that this will make my BFP harder to get. And even if I do get a BFP, im worried it'll make it hard to actually keep the baby. :( I just really hope that whatever this median number is gonna be, that it ends up being the right amount. I really don't want to spend the next 6 months tweaking medication. I already spent 4 years doing that.

PS. WHOOHOO, I did get crosshairs on my FF finally though! We BD'd 2 days before and 5 days before, hopefully that was enough lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello ladies. how is everyone ? it has gone really quiet here.


----------



## fairyy

Hi. 12dpo here.


----------



## allisonmh

Bee Bee said:


> Oiy....
> 
> Went into the docs for my thyroid blood test and got my results back today. I had them test for preg just because i was there getting a blood test anyway, But, if I am preg, I think I'm only a few days in. So, of course, it was a BFN. For my thyroid I didnt get the exact number (I was driving to work, so i was paying attention to the road more than the call) but they said I was Hypo again. My first month post-op (I've had my thyroid removed) I was hyperthyroid. So 125mcg is too much and now 100mcg is too little. :/ Not sure what my new prescription is gonna be because as far as I know, it only comes in 25mcg increments. Probably something convoluted like 1 100mcg pill and half of a 25mcg pill. *sigh*
> 
> Its just that I had this same issue when my thyroid was still in. Could not find the magic number to keep me in a good zone. My thyroid was literally pumping out random amounts every day so I thought once it was out that it would be easier to medicate, but I guess not. :(
> 
> I just worry that this will make my BFP harder to get. And even if I do get a BFP, im worried it'll make it hard to actually keep the baby. :( I just really hope that whatever this median number is gonna be, that it ends up being the right amount. I really don't want to spend the next 6 months tweaking medication. I already spent 4 years doing that.
> 
> PS. WHOOHOO, I did get crosshairs on my FF finally though! We BD'd 2 days before and 5 days before, hopefully that was enough lol



I don't know much about thyroid, but that sounds really annoying! I hope it all works out! : )


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Had a bit of pink cm when I wiped tonight, but otherwise seen nothing for a few days. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## MaMaRed1012

Hi everyone! I am new here. I had my IUD removed on 9/30. I had my period on 10/3. Got married on 10/12. Had positive ovulation tests on 10/17 (AM& PM) and than again on 10/18 (AM). Negative ovulation test 10/18 (PM). We have done the 'baby dance' all week. Will be testing at the end of the month---if I can hold out that long!


----------



## Krissykat1006

MaMaRed1012 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here. I had my IUD removed on 9/30. I had my period on 10/3. Got married on 10/12. Had positive ovulation tests on 10/17 (AM& PM) and than again on 10/18 (AM). Negative ovulation test 10/18 (PM). We have done the 'baby dance' all week. Will be testing at the end of the month---if I can hold out that long!

Welcome Mama :flower:


----------



## DD80

Bee Bee said:


> Oiy....
> 
> Went into the docs for my thyroid blood test and got my results back today. I had them test for preg just because i was there getting a blood test anyway, But, if I am preg, I think I'm only a few days in. So, of course, it was a BFN. For my thyroid I didnt get the exact number (I was driving to work, so i was paying attention to the road more than the call) but they said I was Hypo again. My first month post-op (I've had my thyroid removed) I was hyperthyroid. So 125mcg is too much and now 100mcg is too little. :/ Not sure what my new prescription is gonna be because as far as I know, it only comes in 25mcg increments. Probably something convoluted like 1 100mcg pill and half of a 25mcg pill. *sigh*
> 
> Its just that I had this same issue when my thyroid was still in. Could not find the magic number to keep me in a good zone. My thyroid was literally pumping out random amounts every day so I thought once it was out that it would be easier to medicate, but I guess not. :(
> 
> I just worry that this will make my BFP harder to get. And even if I do get a BFP, im worried it'll make it hard to actually keep the baby. :( I just really hope that whatever this median number is gonna be, that it ends up being the right amount. I really don't want to spend the next 6 months tweaking medication. I already spent 4 years doing that.
> 
> PS. WHOOHOO, I did get crosshairs on my FF finally though! We BD'd 2 days before and 5 days before, hopefully that was enough lol

I could have sworn there was 112mg tab. If not, my doc has me break pills in half and take an extra half one day a week. They can play around with it. I know the process sucks though. :-( when you get pregnant, they will probably take bloods we very 2 weeks. You'll be a pincushion! ;)


----------



## DD80

MaMaRed1012 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here. I had my IUD removed on 9/30. I had my period on 10/3. Got married on 10/12. Had positive ovulation tests on 10/17 (AM& PM) and than again on 10/18 (AM). Negative ovulation test 10/18 (PM). We have done the 'baby dance' all week. Will be testing at the end of the month---if I can hold out that long!

That's a lot goin on in one month! Welcome! :flower: Good luck!


----------



## Bee Bee

DD80 said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> Oiy....
> 
> Went into the docs for my thyroid blood test and got my results back today. I had them test for preg just because i was there getting a blood test anyway, But, if I am preg, I think I'm only a few days in. So, of course, it was a BFN. For my thyroid I didnt get the exact number (I was driving to work, so i was paying attention to the road more than the call) but they said I was Hypo again. My first month post-op (I've had my thyroid removed) I was hyperthyroid. So 125mcg is too much and now 100mcg is too little. :/ Not sure what my new prescription is gonna be because as far as I know, it only comes in 25mcg increments. Probably something convoluted like 1 100mcg pill and half of a 25mcg pill. *sigh*
> 
> Its just that I had this same issue when my thyroid was still in. Could not find the magic number to keep me in a good zone. My thyroid was literally pumping out random amounts every day so I thought once it was out that it would be easier to medicate, but I guess not. :(
> 
> I just worry that this will make my BFP harder to get. And even if I do get a BFP, im worried it'll make it hard to actually keep the baby. :( I just really hope that whatever this median number is gonna be, that it ends up being the right amount. I really don't want to spend the next 6 months tweaking medication. I already spent 4 years doing that.
> 
> PS. WHOOHOO, I did get crosshairs on my FF finally though! We BD'd 2 days before and 5 days before, hopefully that was enough lol
> 
> I could have sworn there was 112mg tab. If not, my doc has me break pills in half and take an extra half one day a week. They can play around with it. I know the process sucks though. :-( when you get pregnant, they will probably take bloods we very 2 weeks. You'll be a pincushion! ;)Click to expand...

Haha! I have been a pincushion already for 4 years! I have had my blood drawn every 4-6 weeks on the dot for 4 years. 

So, when i talked to them again (because I got a call that my prescription filled but it was for the same amount) they said I was actually still Hyper. I misunderstood them apparently. It was something about the way she said it. lol. So, my levels were .008 last month and then .056 this month. So, they took me down from 100 to 88. Hopefully that should push me closer to a 1, which I think will be a good level for me X3

Anyway, I have appointments every 4 weeks right now since I am TTC. I want to be on top of it as much as possible!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

tested this morning, BFN, but it was expected since I have the Dollar Tree tests and they aren't as sensitive as the ones you can use to test 5 days before AF. AF is due in 5 days. Had a tiny tinge of pink cm last night, but now nothing in sight.


----------



## Dreambaby69

hello ladies. how is everyone today. Afm 12 dpo today bfn in the morning, 2nd temp drop and it means the witch is on her way to visit. Oh well , there is always next month. How is everyone else. It has gone really quiet here.........


----------



## Dreambaby69

DenyseGiguere said:


> tested this morning, BFN, but it was expected since I have the Dollar Tree tests and they aren't as sensitive as the ones you can use to test 5 days before AF. AF is due in 5 days. Had a tiny tinge of pink cm last night, but now nothing in sight.

9dpo is still early. Good luck x


----------



## charlie00134

Welcome MaMaRed - hope it's first time lucky for you! :) and congratulations on the wedding 

Denyse - FX you'll get some good news next test :)

Dreambaby69 - Sorry to hear that :( 


AFM I've just got back from shopping with my best friend which was nice. I've still got the headache which I woke up with yesterday, I've finally resorted to taking paracetamol for it. I've had vivid dreams for 2 nights and I'm a little tired but no other symptoms. Wishing this headache would shift.

My clinic told me I was high risk of OHSS and I still feel completely fine which is kind of concerning. I'm sure I'm being silly.

3dt5dt and counting


----------



## allisonmh

Dreambaby69 said:


> hello ladies. how is everyone today. Afm 12 dpo today bfn in the morning, 2nd temp drop and it means the witch is on her way to visit. Oh well , there is always next month. How is everyone else. It has gone really quiet here.........

Same here, 12 dpo and BFN. It's still early though I guess. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for us!! : )


----------



## Dreambaby69

allisonmh said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies. how is everyone today. Afm 12 dpo today bfn in the morning, 2nd temp drop and it means the witch is on her way to visit. Oh well , there is always next month. How is everyone else. It has gone really quiet here.........
> 
> Same here, 12 dpo and BFN. It's still early though I guess. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for us!! : )Click to expand...

yea me too. Do u temp?


----------



## Bee Bee

According to both FF and Ovufriend, I am 4 DPO. Been feeling crampy and tired but I've been feeling that way since going off BC last month.

My temps keep going up and staying up so I'm happy about that! I'm not really confident we BD'd enough for me to be preggers this month, but Im not counting it out till I see AF.

My grandfather died this morning so I am going to be in FL from Monday through Saturday for his funeral. I scheduled to go out on Thursday, while he was still alive. But I just didnt make it out there in time. My mother did though (its her father). Anyway, I'm sure its gonna help my TWW pass by a bit quicker even though its not a fun way to do it. I'm gonna test after I get back, on Sunday, I'll be 12DPO by then.


----------



## charlie00134

Very very sorry to hear that Bee Bee


----------



## Dreambaby69

Bee Bee said:


> According to both FF and Ovufriend, I am 4 DPO. Been feeling crampy and tired but I've been feeling that way since going off BC last month.
> 
> My temps keep going up and staying up so I'm happy about that! I'm not really confident we BD'd enough for me to be preggers this month, but Im not counting it out till I see AF.
> 
> My grandfather died this morning so I am going to be in FL from Monday through Saturday for his funeral. I scheduled to go out on Thursday, while he was still alive. But I just didnt make it out there in time. My mother did though (its her father). Anyway, I'm sure its gonna help my TWW pass by a bit quicker even though its not a fun way to do it. I'm gonna test after I get back, on Sunday, I'll be 12DPO by then.


:hugs::hugs::cry: aww sorry about ur grand dad hun.


----------



## sausages

Hi everyone! Hope you're all okay, no matter what DPO or how many BFN's you've had. :)

DD80 - what DPO are you at? I always get cramping like AF is coming when i am pregnant. 

Charlie00134 - Sorry your headache is sticking around. If it helps though i usually always get headaches when i am pregnant and paracetamol is fine to take (doesn't stop you worrying though, ay!) What's OHSS?

MizzyRoze - Sorry you feel like AF is on her way. :( Did she get you yet? I hope not!!!

allisonmh - sorry to hear about your misleading bfp. Hopefully you will see a real one soon!

Dreambaby69 - I was just about to ask how your temps are when i saw they've dropped again. Sorry! :(

Bee Bee - huzzah for crosshairs!! Sounds like you have a lot to think about, but i hope that you get your BFP very soon. x So sorry to hear about your Grandad. :(

fairyy - Hullo!! When are you testing?

DenyseGiguere - I have had pink tinged CM when i have wiped a few times. It always gets my hopes up, but so far it means nothing for me. :( I hope it's a good sign for you though!! Sorry to hear about your BFN.

MaMaRed1012 - welcome!! :)


AFM, i was really ill last niht with either a sick bug or food poisoning. Either way it was horrendous!! :( I feel much better today, but now i have thrush!! GAH!! At least my actual malaise is thorwing me off doing any symptom spotting today. ;)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bee Bee said:


> According to both FF and Ovufriend, I am 4 DPO. Been feeling crampy and tired but I've been feeling that way since going off BC last month.
> 
> My temps keep going up and staying up so I'm happy about that! I'm not really confident we BD'd enough for me to be preggers this month, but Im not counting it out till I see AF.
> 
> My grandfather died this morning so I am going to be in FL from Monday through Saturday for his funeral. I scheduled to go out on Thursday, while he was still alive. But I just didnt make it out there in time. My mother did though (its her father). Anyway, I'm sure its gonna help my TWW pass by a bit quicker even though its not a fun way to do it. I'm gonna test after I get back, on Sunday, I'll be 12DPO by then.

:hugs: hun


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hope everyone is doing okay today - we just got back from the Calgary Parent & Tot Show. Noah had lots of fun. I think we are going to sign him up for Gymboree classes. Now we're all exhausted lol. Think it's almost nap time.

Feeling down about my BFN. I know it's still early, but it's still disappointing.


----------



## charlie00134

Charlie00134 - Sorry your headache is sticking around. If it helps though i usually always get headaches when i am pregnant and paracetamol is fine to take (doesn't stop you worrying though, ay!) What's OHSS?

OHSS is Ovarian HyperStimulation Syndrome it's a potential side effect of IVF treatment, which can make you really poorly. I've taken paracetamol and then 4 hours later co-codamol, paracetamol did nothing but co-codamol seems to be helping.


----------



## sausages

> OHSS is Ovarian HyperStimulation Syndrome it's a potential side effect of IVF treatment, which can make you really poorly. I've taken paracetamol and then 4 hours later co-codamol, paracetamol did nothing but co-codamol seems to be helping.

Oh that sounds bad, but glad the co-codamol is making it a bit better! :flower:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm developing fatigue though which I think must be a good sign, I had terrible fatigue last time.


----------



## allisonmh

Dreambaby69 said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies. how is everyone today. Afm 12 dpo today bfn in the morning, 2nd temp drop and it means the witch is on her way to visit. Oh well , there is always next month. How is everyone else. It has gone really quiet here.........
> 
> Same here, 12 dpo and BFN. It's still early though I guess. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for us!! : )Click to expand...
> 
> yea me too. Do u temp?Click to expand...

No, not like I should anyways. I randomly take my temp, but I can't for the life of me remember to do it the minute I get up! Lol. From the random times I have, I've been at 99 or above all this week.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Aww Bee Bee I'm sorry he passed :(


----------



## Bee Bee

allisonmh said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies. how is everyone today. Afm 12 dpo today bfn in the morning, 2nd temp drop and it means the witch is on her way to visit. Oh well , there is always next month. How is everyone else. It has gone really quiet here.........
> 
> Same here, 12 dpo and BFN. It's still early though I guess. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for us!! : )Click to expand...
> 
> yea me too. Do u temp?Click to expand...
> 
> No, not like I should anyways. I randomly take my temp, but I can't for the life of me remember to do it the minute I get up! Lol. From the random times I have, I've been at 99 or above all this week.Click to expand...

I set an alarm to remind myself to do it. And I actually do it a few hours before I get up, around 7 am. I usually go to sleep around 12-1, so its a good amount of time between. 

So yeah, I wake to my alarm every day, take my temp and then go back to sleep. I typically remember what the temp was but if not, the thermometer always tells you the last temp when you turn it on again.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Wish me luck ladies, will be testing again in the am. I know it's still early so I'm not expecting anything, but hey you never know!


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck testing. 

I'm considering whether to test this morning, it's very early and my little embryo only went back 4 days ago but I have itchy fingers.


----------



## Pickletilly

charlie00134 said:


> Good luck testing.
> 
> I'm considering whether to test this morning, it's very early and my little embryo only went back 4 days ago but I have itchy fingers.




DenyseGiguere said:


> Wish me luck ladies, will be testing again in the am. I know it's still early so I'm not expecting anything, but hey you never know!

Good luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BFN :( Pretty sure AF is on its way.


----------



## charlie00134

:( Hope it's just a shy BFP for you. 

Mine was BFN but I'm only 4 days past transfer, which is the equivalent to 9dpo but I don't think it works quite the same. I got some sharp pains in the side I know the embryo was put so I'm hoping it's implantation.


----------



## MizzyRoze

sausages said:
 

> Hi everyone! Hope you're all okay, no matter what DPO or how many BFN's you've had. :)
> 
> DD80 - what DPO are you at? I always get cramping like AF is coming when i am pregnant.
> 
> Charlie00134 - Sorry your headache is sticking around. If it helps though i usually always get headaches when i am pregnant and paracetamol is fine to take (doesn't stop you worrying though, ay!) What's OHSS?
> 
> MizzyRoze - Sorry you feel like AF is on her way. :( Did she get you yet? I hope not!!!
> 
> allisonmh - sorry to hear about your misleading bfp. Hopefully you will see a real one soon!
> 
> Dreambaby69 - I was just about to ask how your temps are when i saw they've dropped again. Sorry! :(
> 
> Bee Bee - huzzah for crosshairs!! Sounds like you have a lot to think about, but i hope that you get your BFP very soon. x So sorry to hear about your Grandad. :(
> 
> fairyy - Hullo!! When are you testing?
> 
> DenyseGiguere - I have had pink tinged CM when i have wiped a few times. It always gets my hopes up, but so far it means nothing for me. :( I hope it's a good sign for you though!! Sorry to hear about your BFN.
> 
> MaMaRed1012 - welcome!! :)
> 
> 
> AFM, i was really ill last niht with either a sick bug or food poisoning. Either way it was horrendous!! :( I feel much better today, but now i have thrush!! GAH!! At least my actual malaise is thorwing me off doing any symptom spotting today. ;)

Yeh i got AF on Saturday :( Spotted on thursday night .. then nothing Friday (the day AF was due) then late saturday AF shows up .. Hoping for a BFP next month .. Still trying to be hopeful on ever getting it .. Good luck to the rest of you ladies though <3


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday ladies!
> Trying to stay positive, but having a hard go at it! I hate feeling this way, I'm usually very happy go lucky mixed with a little crazy, now I just feel crazy lol. Tested this morning with fmu and fell back asleep while waiting for 3 mins to pass (it was 6:30 am and I didn't fall asleep til after 3) and woke up about an hr later to what has to be an evap...not thick and barely visible (can't see it on a pic). At 11/12 dpo, I feel like if I was going to get a + it would've happened already. So, I've decided to do one more frer after I get out of work tonight (as long as I can hold), and take that as my answer. It's the only test that I haven't gotten any kind of evap on, so the most trustworthy in my opinion. I know, I know, I'm not out til the :witch: shows, I just don't want to be totally crushed if she does show...I feel like I'm fighting with myself :wacko: , I just keep reasoning that there's still hope, but I don't want those hopes to be too high. As far as symptoms...very abundant and watery cm, lots of lower pressure/twinges/flutters/cramps, constant headache, always hungry, feel hot and I'm usually always cold, my back is killing me, crazy breakouts(usually don't get this until af shows and it's usually pretty minimal), extremely bloated, emotional, stuffed up, gassy, indigestion, and very sore bbs/nips...these are the biggest symptoms I have, some are common for me pre-af, but are very exaggerated this cycle (I'm probably just mental lol), and others I'm like wth???? What a very mean body I have if this is for naught!!
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great day! I'm going to try and get back on after work, but won't be around much Fri/Sat, busy, busy weekend (thank God a distraction!) :)
> 
> awww sweety :hugs::hugs: i am in the same boat just opposite. last cycle i had cramps at 5dpo and from 10 dpo till the :witch: showed at 14 dpo. but this cycle cramped a lil bit on 5dpo and nothing else. 10 dpo today and still absolutely nothing. the thing is i don't really know how to take no symptom so i am just waiting. I know it is difficult but chin up girl and u know what they say.......it is not over until..........Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the support! I woke up to af and a virus from my kids yesterday morning, so cd2 for me and debating calling off of work(this is contagious)?! I am excited to start a new cycle and I just ordered some wondfo opks/pg tests! I am excited to try the opk's since I've never used them :) Something new to pee on :haha: I hope the :witch: doesn't show for you! Fx'd!!!



Miaw said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday ladies!
> Trying to stay positive, but having a hard go at it! I hate feeling this way, I'm usually very happy go lucky mixed with a little crazy, now I just feel crazy lol. Tested this morning with fmu and fell back asleep while waiting for 3 mins to pass (it was 6:30 am and I didn't fall asleep til after 3) and woke up about an hr later to what has to be an evap...not thick and barely visible (can't see it on a pic).
> 
> The same thing happened to me before, I thought I just closed my eyes for a minute and what crazy for a few seconds until I realized.
> 
> So disheartening. Of course I tested again the following morning still hoping, but it was BFN. So I understand.
> 
> Sometimes you just want to see that second line so much.
> 
> 
> On my side for this month, no symptoms so far, I am 3-4 DPO so it's still early. Some people so get symptoms so early I guess, but I don't want to symptom spot and get my hopes up. We only BD twice so not that many chances.Click to expand...

I didn't want to ss either, I feel like it's a disease I can't control lol. Thank you for the reality check and I will keep my Fx'd for you. When are you going to test?



DD80 said:


> Welcome all the newbies!! :flower: I'm just trying to stay positive. Had some cramping today, but not sure what it means. Af could be here tomorrow! Who knows...lol.m
> 
> Lou Lou - I'm right there with you. I hope everything works out! Chin up!

Thanks DD! I hope af doesn't show for you! My chin is up and ready for cycle #3 :thumbup:



MizzyRoze said:


> Happy Friday Darlings <3 So I'm certain I'm out of the game this month .. AF is due today and last night i had very light pink spotting after my SO and I did the deed (Sorry tmi) So yeh, definitely sure i'm out .. But i'm trying to hard to stay positive and focus on looking forward to trying again next month. Its just crazy that 2 healthy young people who have children in previous relationships are struggling so bad to conceive .. I just don't understand it :( But I really hope all you other ladies get the BFP's this month! <3 Stay positive .. It can get so crazy with the TTC bit

Did af show Mizzy? I really hope not, but if she did, we can support each other this cycle, since we're so close in cycles right now. I know I haven't been trying as long as you have, but I can definitely feel your pain darling! I don't even know if my OH can have kids, he has none, my 2 are from previous. Keep your chin up hun, you have lots of friends here to help you through :flower:



allisonmh said:


> Welcome to the new people! Good luck to all!
> 
> I think my faint BFP was just the trigger shot testing out, bc the past couple days they've looked pretty negative. I guess this is why they tell you not to test early and get your hopes up. &#65533;&#65533; I'm trying to stay positive, but I still have that little devil on my shoulder saying it's never going to happen. It's just all so frustrating!!

I'm so sorry allison! I really thought that was your bfp! We have next month hun, and it's not over until the :witch: shows! Keep your chin up hun, we all have each other to lean on in the hard times :hugs:



Dreambaby69 said:


> :hugs::hugs: sorry mizzy and allison. Hope that it will still happen for all of us. 11dpo today :bfn: . temp dipped a lil bit, no cramps. dry cm and no symptom. Just waiting for whatever now.

It will happen for all of us at some point! Maybe November will be our lucky month! We need to start getting some more bfp's in here, we can't leave Kk all alone! :hugs:



Dreambaby69 said:


> hello ladies. how is everyone today. Afm 12 dpo today bfn in the morning, 2nd temp drop and it means the witch is on her way to visit. Oh well , there is always next month. How is everyone else. It has gone really quiet here.........

I've just had a busy weekend, kids party, had 7 kids spend the night last night! It made me realize that if I had more kids, they would probably occupy each other better! What was I thinking waiting so long? LOL...

I know it sucks to get af, but at least we can start a new cycle :) I'm trying to be positive about it, so I just keep telling myself this is another chance to make a baby. It could definitely be worse and I could not be ovulating, so I'm trying to look at the brighter side :hugs:



Bee Bee said:


> According to both FF and Ovufriend, I am 4 DPO. Been feeling crampy and tired but I've been feeling that way since going off BC last month.
> 
> My temps keep going up and staying up so I'm happy about that! I'm not really confident we BD'd enough for me to be preggers this month, but Im not counting it out till I see AF.
> 
> My grandfather died this morning so I am going to be in FL from Monday through Saturday for his funeral. I scheduled to go out on Thursday, while he was still alive. But I just didnt make it out there in time. My mother did though (its her father). Anyway, I'm sure its gonna help my TWW pass by a bit quicker even though its not a fun way to do it. I'm gonna test after I get back, on Sunday, I'll be 12DPO by then.

I'm so sorry about your grandpa Bee! I just lost a grandmother a month ago, I know it's hard :hugs: Hopefully you'll get some good time with your family and a distraction from the tww. I'll keep my Fx'd for you for Sunday :hugs:



DenyseGiguere said:


> BFN :( Pretty sure AF is on its way.

I'm sorry hun! It's so hard to see that, but it's close to impossible not to test! We really kick ourselves in the arses with that! Hopefully she doesn't show, but if she does, we have next month to try again, and to support each other! :hugs:

Welcome newbies :hugs: No matter the situation, you are welcome here! Lots of baby dust :dust: to you!!!!!


----------



## loulou82baby

Kk- How are you feeling darling? Are you going to wait to tell your ds, or have you told him already? If you don't mind me asking, how severe is his case(you said he has downs right?) I don't have much experience with it, but I did have a girl work for me that had it and she was just lovely :) I just remember that when she got upset it was pretty bad, but it didn't happen often, so for the most part she was very happy, worked hard, and was very loveable, I got :hugs: all the time :) I don't mean to be intrusive by any means, I hope you don't mind me asking!

I love your tickers!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thank you Lou :)

My cramps have kicked into high gear. Maybe AF will show early (not due for 4 days) or who knows maybe I'll still get a BFP. Not giving up yet.


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Kk- How are you feeling darling? Are you going to wait to tell your ds, or have you told him already? If you don't mind me asking, how severe is his case(you said he has downs right?) I don't have much experience with it, but I did have a girl work for me that had it and she was just lovely :) I just remember that when she got upset it was pretty bad, but it didn't happen often, so for the most part she was very happy, worked hard, and was very loveable, I got :hugs: all the time :) I don't mean to be intrusive by any means, I hope you don't mind me asking!
> 
> I love your tickers!

hey lou lou. I am glad u r back. i am waiting for af to arrive. I am kind of expecting her and excited about the new cycle. what are u doing this cycle? anything different?


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling darling? Are you going to wait to tell your ds, or have you told him already? If you don't mind me asking, how severe is his case(you said he has downs right?) I don't have much experience with it, but I did have a girl work for me that had it and she was just lovely :) I just remember that when she got upset it was pretty bad, but it didn't happen often, so for the most part she was very happy, worked hard, and was very loveable, I got :hugs: all the time :) I don't mean to be intrusive by any means, I hope you don't mind me asking!
> 
> I love your tickers!
> 
> hey lou lou. I am glad u r back. i am waiting for af to arrive. I am kind of expecting her and excited about the new cycle. what are u doing this cycle? anything different?Click to expand...

Thanks Dream! I missed you girls, was definitely going through withdrawal! I am going to try using opk's this cycle, which I've never done, so I'm excited/nervous about that :wacko: I may try to temp a little. I was experimenting a little last week since I know my sleep schedule is never the same, so I tried temping when I woke up (if I could remember), and then at the same time every day, throughout the day. I seemed to follow a bit of a pattern, so I may give it more of a whirl this cycle. My cycles keep varying in length, so I need to try and figure out what's going on with that. It was 29 days from June-July, 39 days from July-August, 36 days from August-September, and now 32 days from September-October. I hadn't/haven't been stressed about anything (until ttc last month, which didn't seem to affect anything), so the only thing I can come up with is the hormonal changes of getting older lol. I would love to be back on a 28/29 day cycle, it would be less waiting to O!!! I think I O'ed cd23 in Sept and cd19/20 in Oct, so I would love if that part of the waiting was cut down by a few more days :thumbup: I'm going to try getting :sex: in every other day after af is gone, and every day of positive opk's...hopefully this is the month! Fx'd!!! We need some baby dust in here :dust: !!!!!!! I told my oh I ordered ovulation tests and his response was that we just need to :sex: every day!! I told him that might be good for him, but not so much for my vajay and ttc lol. I got a good laugh out of it tho...he's so clueless about ttc, just thinks it can happen at anytime throughout the month lol :haha:

Are you going to try anything new this cycle? Are we going to stay in this thread or do a November one? Idk if they have rules about that kind of stuff in the forums. I think if we do switch over, we need a fab name (like the one for this month :winkwink:). Something like Thanksgiving...buns in the oven? You are definitely good at this kind of thing! :flower:


----------



## charlie00134

Have you heard of the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan) basically you DTD every other day from CD8 and start using OPKs CD10. When you get your pos OPK you DTD that day and the day after, wait a day and do it once again. They don't recommend doing it everyday to allow for sperm to refresh and mature. There's lots of things online about it.


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> Thank you Lou :)
> 
> My cramps have kicked into high gear. Maybe AF will show early (not due for 4 days) or who knows maybe I'll still get a BFP. Not giving up yet.

How long are your cycles usually? I love your optimism :flower: As one of the other ladies told me, it's always good to have hope :) After I thought about this I realized how true it is! Hope for a bfp, a new cycle, a sticky bean, a healthy baby, and for all of our friends in whatever situation they may be in :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling darling? Are you going to wait to tell your ds, or have you told him already? If you don't mind me asking, how severe is his case(you said he has downs right?) I don't have much experience with it, but I did have a girl work for me that had it and she was just lovely :) I just remember that when she got upset it was pretty bad, but it didn't happen often, so for the most part she was very happy, worked hard, and was very loveable, I got :hugs: all the time :) I don't mean to be intrusive by any means, I hope you don't mind me asking!
> 
> I love your tickers!
> 
> hey lou lou. I am glad u r back. i am waiting for af to arrive. I am kind of expecting her and excited about the new cycle. what are u doing this cycle? anything different?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dream! I missed you girls, was definitely going through withdrawal! I am going to try using opk's this cycle, which I've never done, so I'm excited/nervous about that :wacko: I may try to temp a little. I was experimenting a little last week since I know my sleep schedule is never the same, so I tried temping when I woke up (if I could remember), and then at the same time every day, throughout the day. I seemed to follow a bit of a pattern, so I may give it more of a whirl this cycle. My cycles keep varying in length, so I need to try and figure out what's going on with that. It was 29 days from June-July, 39 days from July-August, 36 days from August-September, and now 32 days from September-October. I hadn't/haven't been stressed about anything (until ttc last month, which didn't seem to affect anything), so the only thing I can come up with is the hormonal changes of getting older lol. I would love to be back on a 28/29 day cycle, it would be less waiting to O!!! I think I O'ed cd23 in Sept and cd19/20 in Oct, so I would love if that part of the waiting was cut down by a few more days :thumbup: I'm going to try getting :sex: in every other day after af is gone, and every day of positive opk's...hopefully this is the month! Fx'd!!! We need some baby dust in here :dust: !!!!!!! I told my oh I ordered ovulation tests and his response was that we just need to :sex: every day!! I told him that might be good for him, but not so much for my vajay and ttc lol. I got a good laugh out of it tho...he's so clueless about ttc, just thinks it can happen at anytime throughout the month lol :haha:
> 
> Are you going to try anything new this cycle? Are we going to stay in this thread or do a November one? Idk if they have rules about that kind of stuff in the forums. I think if we do switch over, we need a fab name (like the one for this month :winkwink:). Something like Thanksgiving...buns in the oven? You are definitely good at this kind of thing! :flower:Click to expand...

loulou the witch is here :growlmad:. oh well. I don't know what to do differently cos i kinda did everything last cycle....temp,opk,preseed. Don't know what else to try lol. Oh well i am glad that i have u ladies to chat with. As for names..........thanksgiving theme is fantastic and i love that bun in the oven. lol

THANKSGIVING ........BUNS IN THE OVEN


ladies what do u think?


----------



## loulou82baby

charlie00134 said:


> Have you heard of the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan) basically you DTD every other day from CD8 and start using OPKs CD10. When you get your pos OPK you DTD that day and the day after, wait a day and do it once again. They don't recommend doing it everyday to allow for sperm to refresh and mature. There's lots of things online about it.

I have heard about it, but I haven't researched it. It does sound like a good plan from what you've explained :thumbup: We didn't dtd every other day this last cycle, but we dtd 5 days before O, 2 days before O, and the day before O, because I've heard the 2 days before are the best. I will definitely be doing more research, google is my best friend and my worst enemy lol. Thank you for your input!!! :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling darling? Are you going to wait to tell your ds, or have you told him already? If you don't mind me asking, how severe is his case(you said he has downs right?) I don't have much experience with it, but I did have a girl work for me that had it and she was just lovely :) I just remember that when she got upset it was pretty bad, but it didn't happen often, so for the most part she was very happy, worked hard, and was very loveable, I got :hugs: all the time :) I don't mean to be intrusive by any means, I hope you don't mind me asking!
> 
> I love your tickers!
> 
> hey lou lou. I am glad u r back. i am waiting for af to arrive. I am kind of expecting her and excited about the new cycle. what are u doing this cycle? anything different?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dream! I missed you girls, was definitely going through withdrawal! I am going to try using opk's this cycle, which I've never done, so I'm excited/nervous about that :wacko: I may try to temp a little. I was experimenting a little last week since I know my sleep schedule is never the same, so I tried temping when I woke up (if I could remember), and then at the same time every day, throughout the day. I seemed to follow a bit of a pattern, so I may give it more of a whirl this cycle. My cycles keep varying in length, so I need to try and figure out what's going on with that. It was 29 days from June-July, 39 days from July-August, 36 days from August-September, and now 32 days from September-October. I hadn't/haven't been stressed about anything (until ttc last month, which didn't seem to affect anything), so the only thing I can come up with is the hormonal changes of getting older lol. I would love to be back on a 28/29 day cycle, it would be less waiting to O!!! I think I O'ed cd23 in Sept and cd19/20 in Oct, so I would love if that part of the waiting was cut down by a few more days :thumbup: I'm going to try getting :sex: in every other day after af is gone, and every day of positive opk's...hopefully this is the month! Fx'd!!! We need some baby dust in here :dust: !!!!!!! I told my oh I ordered ovulation tests and his response was that we just need to :sex: every day!! I told him that might be good for him, but not so much for my vajay and ttc lol. I got a good laugh out of it tho...he's so clueless about ttc, just thinks it can happen at anytime throughout the month lol :haha:
> 
> Are you going to try anything new this cycle? Are we going to stay in this thread or do a November one? Idk if they have rules about that kind of stuff in the forums. I think if we do switch over, we need a fab name (like the one for this month :winkwink:). Something like Thanksgiving...buns in the oven? You are definitely good at this kind of thing! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> loulou the witch is here :growlmad:. oh well. I don't know what to do differently cos i kinda did everything last cycle....temp,opk,preseed. Don't know what else to try lol. Oh well i am glad that i have u ladies to chat with. As for names..........thanksgiving theme is fantastic and i love that bun in the oven. lol
> 
> THANKSGIVING ........BUNS IN THE OVEN
> 
> 
> ladies what do u think?Click to expand...

I'm sorry the :witch: got you! Forward march onto next cycle! It does sound like you do everything possible, just have to keep trying is all we can do! I'm so glad I have you ladies also, very thankful for you ladies, which is very appropriate since November is the month of giving thanks :flower::hugs:

I think for the name we need a ? or a ! or both ?! at the end...I'm weird like that lol. I think I like the !!! better, like demanding it to happen lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

loulou82baby said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Lou :)
> 
> My cramps have kicked into high gear. Maybe AF will show early (not due for 4 days) or who knows maybe I'll still get a BFP. Not giving up yet.
> 
> How long are your cycles usually? I love your optimism :flower: As one of the other ladies told me, it's always good to have hope :) After I thought about this I realized how true it is! Hope for a bfp, a new cycle, a sticky bean, a healthy baby, and for all of our friends in whatever situation they may be in :hugs:Click to expand...

My cycles are usually 29-30 days. Based on 30 days, AF is due on Thursday. I took Midol, but the cramps aren't going away. 

And thanks a lot hun :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

charlie00134 said:


> Have you heard of the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan) basically you DTD every other day from CD8 and start using OPKs CD10. When you get your pos OPK you DTD that day and the day after, wait a day and do it once again. They don't recommend doing it everyday to allow for sperm to refresh and mature. There's lots of things online about it.

That's what we do except we don't use OPK's. We bd every second day starting at about cd8 or 9. It worked for us last time. Only took us 3 months to conceive our son.


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling darling? Are you going to wait to tell your ds, or have you told him already? If you don't mind me asking, how severe is his case(you said he has downs right?) I don't have much experience with it, but I did have a girl work for me that had it and she was just lovely :) I just remember that when she got upset it was pretty bad, but it didn't happen often, so for the most part she was very happy, worked hard, and was very loveable, I got :hugs: all the time :) I don't mean to be intrusive by any means, I hope you don't mind me asking!
> 
> I love your tickers!
> 
> hey lou lou. I am glad u r back. i am waiting for af to arrive. I am kind of expecting her and excited about the new cycle. what are u doing this cycle? anything different?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dream! I missed you girls, was definitely going through withdrawal! I am going to try using opk's this cycle, which I've never done, so I'm excited/nervous about that :wacko: I may try to temp a little. I was experimenting a little last week since I know my sleep schedule is never the same, so I tried temping when I woke up (if I could remember), and then at the same time every day, throughout the day. I seemed to follow a bit of a pattern, so I may give it more of a whirl this cycle. My cycles keep varying in length, so I need to try and figure out what's going on with that. It was 29 days from June-July, 39 days from July-August, 36 days from August-September, and now 32 days from September-October. I hadn't/haven't been stressed about anything (until ttc last month, which didn't seem to affect anything), so the only thing I can come up with is the hormonal changes of getting older lol. I would love to be back on a 28/29 day cycle, it would be less waiting to O!!! I think I O'ed cd23 in Sept and cd19/20 in Oct, so I would love if that part of the waiting was cut down by a few more days :thumbup: I'm going to try getting :sex: in every other day after af is gone, and every day of positive opk's...hopefully this is the month! Fx'd!!! We need some baby dust in here :dust: !!!!!!! I told my oh I ordered ovulation tests and his response was that we just need to :sex: every day!! I told him that might be good for him, but not so much for my vajay and ttc lol. I got a good laugh out of it tho...he's so clueless about ttc, just thinks it can happen at anytime throughout the month lol :haha:
> 
> Are you going to try anything new this cycle? Are we going to stay in this thread or do a November one? Idk if they have rules about that kind of stuff in the forums. I think if we do switch over, we need a fab name (like the one for this month :winkwink:). Something like Thanksgiving...buns in the oven? You are definitely good at this kind of thing! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> loulou the witch is here :growlmad:. oh well. I don't know what to do differently cos i kinda did everything last cycle....temp,opk,preseed. Don't know what else to try lol. Oh well i am glad that i have u ladies to chat with. As for names..........thanksgiving theme is fantastic and i love that bun in the oven. lol
> 
> THANKSGIVING ........BUNS IN THE OVEN
> 
> 
> ladies what do u think?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry the :witch: got you! Forward march onto next cycle! It does sound like you do everything possible, just have to keep trying is all we can do! I'm so glad I have you ladies also, very thankful for you ladies, which is very appropriate since November is the month of giving thanks :flower::hugs:
> 
> I think for the name we need a ? or a ! or both ?! at the end...I'm weird like that lol. I think I like the !!! better, like demanding it to happen lolClick to expand...




a? the? demanding? :saywhat::saywhat::wacko:


----------



## VanillaK

I'm new as well! I am 3DPO and I have a horrible metallic taste in my mouth. Had some lower back pain today and cramps yesterday. AF should start on Halloween!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

VanillaK said:


> I'm new as well! I am 3DPO and I have a horrible metallic taste in my mouth. Had some lower back pain today and cramps yesterday. AF should start on Halloween!

Welcome :) sending lots of :dust: your way. Good luck hun xx


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Kk- How are you feeling darling? Are you going to wait to tell your ds, or have you told him already? If you don't mind me asking, how severe is his case(you said he has downs right?) I don't have much experience with it, but I did have a girl work for me that had it and she was just lovely :) I just remember that when she got upset it was pretty bad, but it didn't happen often, so for the most part she was very happy, worked hard, and was very loveable, I got :hugs: all the time :) I don't mean to be intrusive by any means, I hope you don't mind me asking!
> 
> I love your tickers!

I'm doing pretty good Loulou :) Going to get blood drawn this week for that confirmation and find me a good OBGYN, I'm going to try and get my last one but he doesn't accept Medicaid I don't think :( I've had hot flashes and loads of frequent urination this past week. I felt like a over used water cooler. :blush:
I never mind any questions about my DS :) So never feel intrusive for asking! He doesn't talk at all his speech is severely delayed. We get tons of speech therapy and we've tried signing but he doesn't have the attention span for it. He understands everything I ask him to do he just doesn't know how to relate it back to us. Its hard when he is sick and that's the only time I really ever want to have a pity party about the situation. I've got good mommy gut though :) I told him right away he was going to be a big brother, and I really think in the long run this will be great for him. I have hopes that maybe this baby could be what helps him break down the communication wall. He is a really great kid, and so well behaved I feel really blessed. It was scary in the beginning but I never back down from a challenge and I just jumped straight into learning what I needed to know!


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling darling? Are you going to wait to tell your ds, or have you told him already? If you don't mind me asking, how severe is his case(you said he has downs right?) I don't have much experience with it, but I did have a girl work for me that had it and she was just lovely :) I just remember that when she got upset it was pretty bad, but it didn't happen often, so for the most part she was very happy, worked hard, and was very loveable, I got :hugs: all the time :) I don't mean to be intrusive by any means, I hope you don't mind me asking!
> 
> I love your tickers!
> 
> hey lou lou. I am glad u r back. i am waiting for af to arrive. I am kind of expecting her and excited about the new cycle. what are u doing this cycle? anything different?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dream! I missed you girls, was definitely going through withdrawal! I am going to try using opk's this cycle, which I've never done, so I'm excited/nervous about that :wacko: I may try to temp a little. I was experimenting a little last week since I know my sleep schedule is never the same, so I tried temping when I woke up (if I could remember), and then at the same time every day, throughout the day. I seemed to follow a bit of a pattern, so I may give it more of a whirl this cycle. My cycles keep varying in length, so I need to try and figure out what's going on with that. It was 29 days from June-July, 39 days from July-August, 36 days from August-September, and now 32 days from September-October. I hadn't/haven't been stressed about anything (until ttc last month, which didn't seem to affect anything), so the only thing I can come up with is the hormonal changes of getting older lol. I would love to be back on a 28/29 day cycle, it would be less waiting to O!!! I think I O'ed cd23 in Sept and cd19/20 in Oct, so I would love if that part of the waiting was cut down by a few more days :thumbup: I'm going to try getting :sex: in every other day after af is gone, and every day of positive opk's...hopefully this is the month! Fx'd!!! We need some baby dust in here :dust: !!!!!!! I told my oh I ordered ovulation tests and his response was that we just need to :sex: every day!! I told him that might be good for him, but not so much for my vajay and ttc lol. I got a good laugh out of it tho...he's so clueless about ttc, just thinks it can happen at anytime throughout the month lol :haha:
> 
> Are you going to try anything new this cycle? Are we going to stay in this thread or do a November one? Idk if they have rules about that kind of stuff in the forums. I think if we do switch over, we need a fab name (like the one for this month :winkwink:). Something like Thanksgiving...buns in the oven? You are definitely good at this kind of thing! :flower:Click to expand...

OPK's are fun, especially for POAS addicts like ourselves LOL!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I"m testing tomorrow not the 16th. AF due tomorrow... :af: :af: :af:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling darling? Are you going to wait to tell your ds, or have you told him already? If you don't mind me asking, how severe is his case(you said he has downs right?) I don't have much experience with it, but I did have a girl work for me that had it and she was just lovely :) I just remember that when she got upset it was pretty bad, but it didn't happen often, so for the most part she was very happy, worked hard, and was very loveable, I got :hugs: all the time :) I don't mean to be intrusive by any means, I hope you don't mind me asking!
> 
> I love your tickers!
> 
> hey lou lou. I am glad u r back. i am waiting for af to arrive. I am kind of expecting her and excited about the new cycle. what are u doing this cycle? anything different?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dream! I missed you girls, was definitely going through withdrawal! I am going to try using opk's this cycle, which I've never done, so I'm excited/nervous about that :wacko: I may try to temp a little. I was experimenting a little last week since I know my sleep schedule is never the same, so I tried temping when I woke up (if I could remember), and then at the same time every day, throughout the day. I seemed to follow a bit of a pattern, so I may give it more of a whirl this cycle. My cycles keep varying in length, so I need to try and figure out what's going on with that. It was 29 days from June-July, 39 days from July-August, 36 days from August-September, and now 32 days from September-October. I hadn't/haven't been stressed about anything (until ttc last month, which didn't seem to affect anything), so the only thing I can come up with is the hormonal changes of getting older lol. I would love to be back on a 28/29 day cycle, it would be less waiting to O!!! I think I O'ed cd23 in Sept and cd19/20 in Oct, so I would love if that part of the waiting was cut down by a few more days :thumbup: I'm going to try getting :sex: in every other day after af is gone, and every day of positive opk's...hopefully this is the month! Fx'd!!! We need some baby dust in here :dust: !!!!!!! I told my oh I ordered ovulation tests and his response was that we just need to :sex: every day!! I told him that might be good for him, but not so much for my vajay and ttc lol. I got a good laugh out of it tho...he's so clueless about ttc, just thinks it can happen at anytime throughout the month lol :haha:
> 
> Are you going to try anything new this cycle? Are we going to stay in this thread or do a November one? Idk if they have rules about that kind of stuff in the forums. I think if we do switch over, we need a fab name (like the one for this month :winkwink:). Something like Thanksgiving...buns in the oven? You are definitely good at this kind of thing! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> loulou the witch is here :growlmad:. oh well. I don't know what to do differently cos i kinda did everything last cycle....temp,opk,preseed. Don't know what else to try lol. Oh well i am glad that i have u ladies to chat with. As for names..........thanksgiving theme is fantastic and i love that bun in the oven. lol
> 
> THANKSGIVING ........BUNS IN THE OVEN
> 
> 
> ladies what do u think?Click to expand...

Are you already taking prenatals? That's the only thing besides temping I did different this cycle...and I'm not saying that's what did it, just only thing I can think of to try right now :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I"m testing tomorrow not the 16th. AF due tomorrow... :af: :af: :af:

Good luck hun! FX'd for you.

I'm testing again tomorrow, AF is due on Thursday. Major cramps today and just noticed a bit of red when I wiped this afternoon...trying not to read into it yet.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I"m testing tomorrow not the 16th. AF due tomorrow... :af: :af: :af:

Good luck!!!!!!

Your patience is amazing lol!


----------



## Krissykat1006

VanillaK said:


> I'm new as well! I am 3DPO and I have a horrible metallic taste in my mouth. Had some lower back pain today and cramps yesterday. AF should start on Halloween!

Welcome Vanilla:flower::flower:

(your name makes me want some vanilla almond special K lol)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you Ladies. Its been a long long 2ww and tomorrow is the D-day. I dont know what to feel. I just wanna know what to think. These random cramps and pressure comes and goes.. But No spotting. Not sure if Im still in or the hags on her way. I always spot the day before. Not this time... Im hopin and prayin she does"nt show.

Good Luck Ladies. I hope We All get our BFP"S!!


----------



## sausages

DenyseGiguere - so sorry about your BFN. You are only 10dpo though, so still early!!! Cramps are GOOD!

charlie00134 - those sharp pains sound good! Sorry about your BFN, but hopefully it was just too early too. :)

Mizzyroze - HUGS!! :( Sorry she got you. x

loulou82baby - sorry the witch got you too hun. Sounds like you have a fab plan for this next cycle though! :)

Dreambaby69 - i am loving the name for November's thread. I know we don't do thanksgiving over here, but i still like it. It could only be about fireworks or bonfires if it was more UK themed and that's not half as nice!!

VanillaK - Welcome hun! 

Hopin&Prayin - ooooo sending you lots of luck for your test in the morning. Make sure you come back here and share a pic with us, no matter what!!! ;)


AFM, i am okay today just finding it hard to wait to test which is DAFT because i am only 5DPO. I am having cramps and stuff, but not sure how much is left over from my dicky stomach Friday night. Thankfully DH is at home tomorrow and Tuesday (to stop me testing) and then i intend to test on Wednesday morning with my Viola tests.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I"m testing tomorrow not the 16th. AF due tomorrow... :af: :af: :af:


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling darling? Are you going to wait to tell your ds, or have you told him already? If you don't mind me asking, how severe is his case(you said he has downs right?) I don't have much experience with it, but I did have a girl work for me that had it and she was just lovely :) I just remember that when she got upset it was pretty bad, but it didn't happen often, so for the most part she was very happy, worked hard, and was very loveable, I got :hugs: all the time :) I don't mean to be intrusive by any means, I hope you don't mind me asking!
> 
> I love your tickers!
> 
> hey lou lou. I am glad u r back. i am waiting for af to arrive. I am kind of expecting her and excited about the new cycle. what are u doing this cycle? anything different?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dream! I missed you girls, was definitely going through withdrawal! I am going to try using opk's this cycle, which I've never done, so I'm excited/nervous about that :wacko: I may try to temp a little. I was experimenting a little last week since I know my sleep schedule is never the same, so I tried temping when I woke up (if I could remember), and then at the same time every day, throughout the day. I seemed to follow a bit of a pattern, so I may give it more of a whirl this cycle. My cycles keep varying in length, so I need to try and figure out what's going on with that. It was 29 days from June-July, 39 days from July-August, 36 days from August-September, and now 32 days from September-October. I hadn't/haven't been stressed about anything (until ttc last month, which didn't seem to affect anything), so the only thing I can come up with is the hormonal changes of getting older lol. I would love to be back on a 28/29 day cycle, it would be less waiting to O!!! I think I O'ed cd23 in Sept and cd19/20 in Oct, so I would love if that part of the waiting was cut down by a few more days :thumbup: I'm going to try getting :sex: in every other day after af is gone, and every day of positive opk's...hopefully this is the month! Fx'd!!! We need some baby dust in here :dust: !!!!!!! I told my oh I ordered ovulation tests and his response was that we just need to :sex: every day!! I told him that might be good for him, but not so much for my vajay and ttc lol. I got a good laugh out of it tho...he's so clueless about ttc, just thinks it can happen at anytime throughout the month lol :haha:
> 
> Are you going to try anything new this cycle? Are we going to stay in this thread or do a November one? Idk if they have rules about that kind of stuff in the forums. I think if we do switch over, we need a fab name (like the one for this month :winkwink:). Something like Thanksgiving...buns in the oven? You are definitely good at this kind of thing! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> loulou the witch is here :growlmad:. oh well. I don't know what to do differently cos i kinda did everything last cycle....temp,opk,preseed. Don't know what else to try lol. Oh well i am glad that i have u ladies to chat with. As for names..........thanksgiving theme is fantastic and i love that bun in the oven. lol
> 
> THANKSGIVING ........BUNS IN THE OVEN
> 
> 
> ladies what do u think?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry the :witch: got you! Forward march onto next cycle! It does sound like you do everything possible, just have to keep trying is all we can do! I'm so glad I have you ladies also, very thankful for you ladies, which is very appropriate since November is the month of giving thanks :flower::hugs:
> 
> I think for the name we need a ? or a ! or both ?! at the end...I'm weird like that lol. I think I like the !!! better, like demanding it to happen lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a? the? demanding? :saywhat::saywhat::wacko:Click to expand...

No lol the ! Is demanding, ex...Thanksgiving...buns in the oven!!! Does that make more sense? Lol :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I"m testing tomorrow not the 16th. AF due tomorrow... :af: :af: :af:

Happy belated birthday Hopin! I forgot the other day, but I hope it was a good one! I'll have my Fx'd for your test tomorrow, keep us posted hun! :dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling darling? Are you going to wait to tell your ds, or have you told him already? If you don't mind me asking, how severe is his case(you said he has downs right?) I don't have much experience with it, but I did have a girl work for me that had it and she was just lovely :) I just remember that when she got upset it was pretty bad, but it didn't happen often, so for the most part she was very happy, worked hard, and was very loveable, I got :hugs: all the time :) I don't mean to be intrusive by any means, I hope you don't mind me asking!
> 
> I love your tickers!
> 
> I'm doing pretty good Loulou :) Going to get blood drawn this week for that confirmation and find me a good OBGYN, I'm going to try and get my last one but he doesn't accept Medicaid I don't think :( I've had hot flashes and loads of frequent urination this past week. I felt like a over used water cooler. :blush:
> I never mind any questions about my DS :) So never feel intrusive for asking! He doesn't talk at all his speech is severely delayed. We get tons of speech therapy and we've tried signing but he doesn't have the attention span for it. He understands everything I ask him to do he just doesn't know how to relate it back to us. Its hard when he is sick and that's the only time I really ever want to have a pity party about the situation. I've got good mommy gut though :) I told him right away he was going to be a big brother, and I really think in the long run this will be great for him. I have hopes that maybe this baby could be what helps him break down the communication wall. He is a really great kid, and so well behaved I feel really blessed. It was scary in the beginning but I never back down from a challenge and I just jumped straight into learning what I needed to know!Click to expand...

You are an amazing person Kk! I know most people love their children no matter what, but you obviously have gone way beyond that! He is so lucky to have a mommy like you! I hope that this baby will help break the communication barrier and help with his speech :) It definitely may help him to actually learn with another child :) I still have my Fx'd for you! Thank you for being so open about your situation :flower:


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling darling? Are you going to wait to tell your ds, or have you told him already? If you don't mind me asking, how severe is his case(you said he has downs right?) I don't have much experience with it, but I did have a girl work for me that had it and she was just lovely :) I just remember that when she got upset it was pretty bad, but it didn't happen often, so for the most part she was very happy, worked hard, and was very loveable, I got :hugs: all the time :) I don't mean to be intrusive by any means, I hope you don't mind me asking!
> 
> I love your tickers!
> 
> hey lou lou. I am glad u r back. i am waiting for af to arrive. I am kind of expecting her and excited about the new cycle. what are u doing this cycle? anything different?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dream! I missed you girls, was definitely going through withdrawal! I am going to try using opk's this cycle, which I've never done, so I'm excited/nervous about that :wacko: I may try to temp a little. I was experimenting a little last week since I know my sleep schedule is never the same, so I tried temping when I woke up (if I could remember), and then at the same time every day, throughout the day. I seemed to follow a bit of a pattern, so I may give it more of a whirl this cycle. My cycles keep varying in length, so I need to try and figure out what's going on with that. It was 29 days from June-July, 39 days from July-August, 36 days from August-September, and now 32 days from September-October. I hadn't/haven't been stressed about anything (until ttc last month, which didn't seem to affect anything), so the only thing I can come up with is the hormonal changes of getting older lol. I would love to be back on a 28/29 day cycle, it would be less waiting to O!!! I think I O'ed cd23 in Sept and cd19/20 in Oct, so I would love if that part of the waiting was cut down by a few more days :thumbup: I'm going to try getting :sex: in every other day after af is gone, and every day of positive opk's...hopefully this is the month! Fx'd!!! We need some baby dust in here :dust: !!!!!!! I told my oh I ordered ovulation tests and his response was that we just need to :sex: every day!! I told him that might be good for him, but not so much for my vajay and ttc lol. I got a good laugh out of it tho...he's so clueless about ttc, just thinks it can happen at anytime throughout the month lol :haha:
> 
> Are you going to try anything new this cycle? Are we going to stay in this thread or do a November one? Idk if they have rules about that kind of stuff in the forums. I think if we do switch over, we need a fab name (like the one for this month :winkwink:). Something like Thanksgiving...buns in the oven? You are definitely good at this kind of thing! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> loulou the witch is here :growlmad:. oh well. I don't know what to do differently cos i kinda did everything last cycle....temp,opk,preseed. Don't know what else to try lol. Oh well i am glad that i have u ladies to chat with. As for names..........thanksgiving theme is fantastic and i love that bun in the oven. lol
> 
> THANKSGIVING ........BUNS IN THE OVEN
> 
> 
> ladies what do u think?Click to expand...
> 
> Are you already taking prenatals? That's the only thing besides temping I did different this cycle...and I'm not saying that's what did it, just only thing I can think of to try right now :)Click to expand...

I've been taking prenatals since August when I thought I may want to start ttc :) I know folic acid is a big deal when ttc and I have low iron to begin with, so I figured I'd get a jump start incase my oh was on board (which obviously he is ;) ) :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

loulou82baby said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> I"m testing tomorrow not the 16th. AF due tomorrow... :af: :af: :af:
> 
> Happy belated birthday Hopin! I forgot the other day, but I hope it was a good one! I'll have my Fx'd for your test tomorrow, keep us posted hun! :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you. It was Ok. I hope to get my late birthday present tomorrow!! Im super excited yet nervous at the same time.


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Lou :)
> 
> My cramps have kicked into high gear. Maybe AF will show early (not due for 4 days) or who knows maybe I'll still get a BFP. Not giving up yet.
> 
> How long are your cycles usually? I love your optimism :flower: As one of the other ladies told me, it's always good to have hope :) After I thought about this I realized how true it is! Hope for a bfp, a new cycle, a sticky bean, a healthy baby, and for all of our friends in whatever situation they may be in :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My cycles are usually 29-30 days. Based on 30 days, AF is due on Thursday. I took Midol, but the cramps aren't going away.
> 
> And thanks a lot hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Cramps can be a great thing! I have my Fx'd for you! We'll be waiting for updates :)


----------



## loulou82baby

VanillaK said:


> I'm new as well! I am 3DPO and I have a horrible metallic taste in my mouth. Had some lower back pain today and cramps yesterday. AF should start on Halloween!

Welcome Vanilla! Are you going to wait to til then to test? Fx'd and lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

Hopin&Prayin said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> I"m testing tomorrow not the 16th. AF due tomorrow... :af: :af: :af:
> 
> Happy belated birthday Hopin! I forgot the other day, but I hope it was a good one! I'll have my Fx'd for your test tomorrow, keep us posted hun! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. It was Ok. I hope to get my late birthday present tomorrow!! Im super excited yet nervous at the same time.Click to expand...

It is a very anxious time! We definitely all understand what you're going through hun! I can't believe how you girls can hold out to test, but it definitely beats the disappointment of those bfn's early on! I really hope you'll have your :bfp: for your belated bday present!


----------



## allisonmh

Wow, everyone has been so active on here today! I don't know if I can keep up with everything, but I'm so sorry to those of you that got the visit from AF!! I think I'm about to be right there with y'all here soon! Tests have still been BFNs, only 13dpo so I guess there's still hope... Maybe... 
For those still waiting to test, goooood luck!!!! My fingers are crossed for everyone!


----------



## Movinmama

Hi all! I'm late to the party but I think I failed at my lazy attempt to NFP this cycle. Did I read on here that cold symptoms are a sign? That's different. I've got a cold. I'm 10 dpo but my af usually shows up on 10dpo. So I'm Hopi g it's finally lengthening. My kiddos are 6 4 and 2 I am a birth doula and husband works on the Alaskan pipeline. That's all about me.hope everyone gets their Halloween bfp! I love this time of year


----------



## Krissykat1006

Movinmama said:


> Hi all! I'm late to the party but I think I failed at my lazy attempt to NFP this cycle. Did I read on here that cold symptoms are a sign? That's different. I've got a cold. I'm 10 dpo but my af usually shows up on 10dpo. So I'm Hopi g it's finally lengthening. My kiddos are 6 4 and 2 I am a birth doula and husband works on the Alaskan pipeline. That's all about me.hope everyone gets their Halloween bfp! I love this time of year

Welcome Movin!!

I've heard that cold symptoms are a sign, I have allergy issues with weather changes so it was hard to take my stuffy nose as a sign or not lol!

FX's and baby dust to you!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Movinmama said:


> Hi all! I'm late to the party but I think I failed at my lazy attempt to NFP this cycle. Did I read on here that cold symptoms are a sign? That's different. I've got a cold. I'm 10 dpo but my af usually shows up on 10dpo. So I'm Hopi g it's finally lengthening. My kiddos are 6 4 and 2 I am a birth doula and husband works on the Alaskan pipeline. That's all about me.hope everyone gets their Halloween bfp! I love this time of year

Welcome, and good luck :)

:wave:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'll be testing again in the am...still having cramps but they're not too bad. No sign of AF yet. Wish me luck :dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

Movinmama said:


> Hi all! I'm late to the party but I think I failed at my lazy attempt to NFP this cycle. Did I read on here that cold symptoms are a sign? That's different. I've got a cold. I'm 10 dpo but my af usually shows up on 10dpo. So I'm Hopi g it's finally lengthening. My kiddos are 6 4 and 2 I am a birth doula and husband works on the Alaskan pipeline. That's all about me.hope everyone gets their Halloween bfp! I love this time of year

Welcome Movin! Fx'd for you and lots of baby dust :dust: !!! Sounds like you have a very interesting life! :flower:


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> I'll be testing again in the am...still having cramps but they're not too bad. No sign of AF yet. Wish me luck :dust:

Good, good, good luck tomorrow!!! Fx'd it's a :bfp: !!


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck to all of today's testers, I know I'm up early so I look forward to seeing some BFPs later today.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good luck ladies x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I just had a BFN. Been using Dollar Tree tests, anyone have experience with them? This test the control line is a lot closer to the right than my previous ones this month of the same brand. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well nobirthday present for Me. She nailed me this morning. Im done ttc. Its too stressful and Im done tryong. We tried for almost a year. Guess its just not meant for Me. Too late in the game per say :(

Wish you ladies Good Luck and I pray you get your bfp"s real soon.


----------



## allisonmh

BFN for me this morning too. I just wish something would happen already! My boobs hurt and I have awful cramps. I will gladly feel like this for a BFP, but not for AF taking her sweet time!! 
Anyone else still testing soon? Or are we all pretty much back in the running for Nov?


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> I just had a BFN. Been using Dollar Tree tests, anyone have experience with them? This test the control line is a lot closer to the right than my previous ones this month of the same brand. Anyone else experience this?

I'm sorry! I have a love/hate relationship with those tests. They definitely give off the worst evaps and the lines aren't always in the same place. I finally found the .88 tests at our local Wal-Mart, and tho I know they're probably the same, I like them better, a bfn is just that, no question, those $ store tests I am always questioning! I'm going to try my hand at some ic's this month, since you can't beat the prices for combo opk/hcg. I'll let you girls know what I think, I see some love them and some always get a 3 min evap...I'm excited to try them and I'm excited to have a game plan for this cycle:) I hope you have a shy baby Denyse, but if not, we are here for you, and we will give it our all for our new cycles hun. Lots of virtual :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

allisonmh said:


> BFN for me this morning too. I just wish something would happen already! My boobs hurt and I have awful cramps. I will gladly feel like this for a BFP, but not for AF taking her sweet time!!
> Anyone else still testing soon? Or are we all pretty much back in the running for Nov?

I know Hopin was planning on testing today also. I haven't gotten the newer members sorted in my head for testing yet lol...we can work on all of that when we move to Nov. I know Pickle was already not testing until Nov, so we still have her, we haven't heard from Pnk in a while, and I know Foreign was testing around the same time as me, but haven't heard from her in a while. I know there are some of the newer ladies I'm missing, and I'm sorry ladies )), we just need them to throw out some test dates so we know lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Well nobirthday present for Me. She nailed me this morning. Im done ttc. Its too stressful and Im done tryong. We tried for almost a year. Guess its just not meant for Me. Too late in the game per say :(
> 
> Wish you ladies Good Luck and I pray you get your bfp"s real soon.

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Well nobirthday present for Me. She nailed me this morning. Im done ttc. Its too stressful and Im done tryong. We tried for almost a year. Guess its just not meant for Me. Too late in the game per say :(
> 
> Wish you ladies Good Luck and I pray you get your bfp"s real soon.

Oh Hopin, I'm so sorry hun! I can feel your desperation and I know you've had a long road. Never give up hope, it can happen when you least expect it, especially with people that "give up". I will keep you in my prayers hun, please don't be a stranger, stop back in and say "hi", or stick around for the support we can all offer :hugs: Do something for yourself today, you deserve it! If you want to talk I'm here hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

allisonmh said:


> BFN for me this morning too. I just wish something would happen already! My boobs hurt and I have awful cramps. I will gladly feel like this for a BFP, but not for AF taking her sweet time!!
> Anyone else still testing soon? Or are we all pretty much back in the running for Nov?

Sorry hun :hugs: we're not out until AF shows. Hope she doesn't for both of us and we get a nice surprise.


----------



## allisonmh

I'm not losing hope just yet! It could still happen for both of us!


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry to hear of so many bfn this morning, I hope you get a bfp very soon. 
I'm still a long way off my OTD unfortunately


----------



## Pickletilly

My colleague told me today she is nearly 12 weeks pregnant.
She was so happy to tell me, and I'm excited for her, but I physically deflated in my seat.
It's not fair :(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

loulou82baby said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Well nobirthday present for Me. She nailed me this morning. Im done ttc. Its too stressful and Im done tryong. We tried for almost a year. Guess its just not meant for Me. Too late in the game per say :(
> 
> Wish you ladies Good Luck and I pray you get your bfp"s real soon.
> 
> Oh Hopin, I'm so sorry hun! I can feel your desperation and I know you've had a long road. Never give up hope, it can happen when you least expect it, especially with people that "give up". I will keep you in my prayers hun, please don't be a stranger, stop back in and say "hi", or stick around for the support we can all offer :hugs: Do something for yourself today, you deserve it! If you want to talk I'm here hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. Just really down right now. I dont have any other options. No insurance equals No help. :cry:

I will be watching over you All. Sending you all the Luck and Babydust in the World!!


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> My colleague told me today she is nearly 12 weeks pregnant.
> She was so happy to tell me, and I'm excited for her, but I physically deflated in my seat.
> It's not fair :(

I know Pickle! Your time will come hun! I try and think about it this way...tho i'm very excited for others bfp's, I'm also envious of every bump I see and every time someone announces a pregnancy, but someday I know that is going to be me that someone else is envious of and excited for :happydance: Chin up darling :)


----------



## charlie00134

Hopin, I hope a surprise BFP is just around the corner. It happens more often than I like to think.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

loulou82baby said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Well nobirthday present for Me. She nailed me this morning. Im done ttc. Its too stressful and Im done tryong. We tried for almost a year. Guess its just not meant for Me. Too late in the game per say :(
> 
> Wish you ladies Good Luck and I pray you get your bfp"s real soon.
> 
> Oh Hopin, I'm so sorry hun! I can feel your desperation and I know you've had a long road. Never give up hope, it can happen when you least expect it, especially with people that "give up". I will keep you in my prayers hun, please don't be a stranger, stop back in and say "hi", or stick around for the support we can all offer :hugs: Do something for yourself today, you deserve it! If you want to talk I'm here hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. Just really down right now. I dont have any other options. No insurance equals No help. :cry:

I will be watching over you All. Sending you all the Luck and Babydust in the World!!


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> My colleague told me today she is nearly 12 weeks pregnant.
> She was so happy to tell me, and I'm excited for her, but I physically deflated in my seat.
> It's not fair :(
> 
> I know Pickle! Your time will come hun! I try and think about it this way...tho i'm very excited for others bfp's, I'm also envious of every bump I see and every time someone announces a pregnancy, but someday I know that is going to be me that someone else is envious of and excited for :happydance: Chin up darling :)Click to expand...

I guess so. I hope so. I see a minimum of 5 pregnant women a day where I work, and every single one of them I think "you don't know how lucky you are", though of course I'm sure they do! Just the green eyed monster in me. I think I'm having a super down few days, and today really topped it off :cry: I also forgot to take my temp _again_ this morning, and got so much creamy cm I feel like EWCM is light years away. 

:nope:


----------



## Pickletilly

I don't know what's going on with my body, I've been soooooo tired as haven't been sleeping for like a week now, maybe a few hours a night if I'm lucky, and my back hurts. Feel sad. Drained. And today I have almost AF cramp feelings. Dull but there. If my cm was different I would think I was just about ovulating. And I have shooting pains in my chest/bb's. If I was in my TWW I would be going insane with symptom spotting!! Has anyone else had this *before* ovulation?:coffee:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> I don't know what's going on with my body, I've been soooooo tired as haven't been sleeping for like a week now, maybe a few hours a night if I'm lucky, and my back hurts. Feel sad. Drained. And today I have almost AF cramp feelings. Dull but there. If my cm was different I would think I was just about ovulating. And I have shooting pains in my chest/bb's. If I was in my TWW I would be going insane with symptom spotting!! Has anyone else had this *before* ovulation?:coffee:

No, I get like that after o...sorry I can't be of any help! Do you think maybe you got a cold/flu from being run down? I hope you feel better, you need a good night's sleep and lots of water :hugs:


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what's going on with my body, I've been soooooo tired as haven't been sleeping for like a week now, maybe a few hours a night if I'm lucky, and my back hurts. Feel sad. Drained. And today I have almost AF cramp feelings. Dull but there. If my cm was different I would think I was just about ovulating. And I have shooting pains in my chest/bb's. If I was in my TWW I would be going insane with symptom spotting!! Has anyone else had this *before* ovulation?:coffee:
> 
> No, I get like that after o...sorry I can't be of any help! Do you think maybe you got a cold/flu from being run down? I hope you feel better, you need a good night's sleep and lots of water :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs: I am terrible at not drinking enough! Definitely not a cold though I don't feel flu-y at all :dohh: guess I'm just odd.


----------



## allisonmh

Pickletilly said:


> My colleague told me today she is nearly 12 weeks pregnant.
> She was so happy to tell me, and I'm excited for her, but I physically deflated in my seat.
> It's not fair :(

I feel the same way everytime I see the pregnancy announcements on Facebook, which seems to happen almost everyday!! And it's always a 2nd baby that I see. I'm like Id be happy if I could just have one!!! It's so bittersweet bc you're happy for them but so crushed at the same time. : (


----------



## allisonmh

It seems like everyone is kinda having a case of the Mondays. I'm just getting so down waiting. I just want something to happen already. BFP or AF. Give me something here!!! Lol. 
Hope everyone's day looks up today!! Just remember to smile! It helps more than you know! : )


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry so many people are having bad days, I've been a right grump but that's from being back at work after nearly 2 weeks off for egg retrieval and transfer. Getting more symptoms now though, started getting twinges and an achey abdomen. Hope it's good signs because I cant afford another cycle yet. :(


----------



## fairyy

sausages: Started to spot and its 15dpo. So its pretty much AF with low temperature.


----------



## allisonmh

charlie00134 said:


> Sorry so many people are having bad days, I've been a right grump but that's from being back at work after nearly 2 weeks off for egg retrieval and transfer. Getting more symptoms now though, started getting twinges and an achey abdomen. Hope it's good signs because I cant afford another cycle yet. :(

Chances are good with the IVF! My fingers are crossed for you!!
Did you try IUI before IVF? I ask bc I have one round of Clomid left before they want to move to IUI and it's really making me nervous. All of this is so scary sometimes!


----------



## charlie00134

allisonmh said:


> Chances are good with the IVF! My fingers are crossed for you!!
> Did you try IUI before IVF? I ask bc I have one round of Clomid left before they want to move to IUI and it's really making me nervous. All of this is so scary sometimes!

I did 5 rounds of Clomid and got a BFP on round 5 which ended in m/c, then while I was taking a break the NHS changed their rules and I could only have 1 more go. So after finding I could do egg share for less than 1k I self referred for IVF egg share. I could have done more Clomid or other things privately but I decided to dive in instead.
The nhs wouldn't have given me iui, IVF or anything else though so I had to go private.


----------



## Movinmama

Hopin&Prayin said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Well nobirthday present for Me. She nailed me this morning. Im done ttc. Its too stressful and Im done tryong. We tried for almost a year. Guess its just not meant for Me. Too late in the game per say :(
> 
> Wish you ladies Good Luck and I pray you get your bfp"s real soon.
> 
> Oh Hopin, I'm so sorry hun! I can feel your desperation and I know you've had a long road. Never give up hope, it can happen when you least expect it, especially with people that "give up". I will keep you in my prayers hun, please don't be a stranger, stop back in and say "hi", or stick around for the support we can all offer :hugs: Do something for yourself today, you deserve it! If you want to talk I'm here hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Just really down right now. I dont have any other options. No insurance equals No help. :cry:
> 
> I will be watching over you All. Sending you all the Luck and Babydust in the World!!Click to expand...

Hopin i am so sorry. It may be what you need. Stop tracking, stop temping. Take a vacation even if its a stay vacation and reset your spirit.


----------



## Movinmama

Grrrr!!! i cannot hold my pee for 4 hrs! But im dying to test. Im either 10 or 11 dpo. Maybe i should not waste a test...maybe i can hold out till Wednesday or thursday...probably not. I feel "wet" like im about to get AF and i check and NOTHING. I am cramping, and peeing all the time. Youd think after 3 kids and being a birth doula id have this figured out. But everyone's body is different and every pregnancy is different. 
theres my rant for the morning.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Movinmama said:


> Grrrr!!! i cannot hold my pee for 4 hrs! But im dying to test. Im either 10 or 11 dpo. Maybe i should not waste a test...maybe i can hold out till Wednesday or thursday...probably not. I feel "wet" like im about to get AF and i check and NOTHING. I am cramping, and peeing all the time. Youd think after 3 kids and being a birth doula id have this figured out. But everyone's body is different and every pregnancy is different.
> theres my rant for the morning.

I have exactly the same things as you....:dust: for both of us


----------



## Pickletilly

Movinmama said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Well nobirthday present for Me. She nailed me this morning. Im done ttc. Its too stressful and Im done tryong. We tried for almost a year. Guess its just not meant for Me. Too late in the game per say :(
> 
> Wish you ladies Good Luck and I pray you get your bfp"s real soon.
> 
> Oh Hopin, I'm so sorry hun! I can feel your desperation and I know you've had a long road. Never give up hope, it can happen when you least expect it, especially with people that "give up". I will keep you in my prayers hun, please don't be a stranger, stop back in and say "hi", or stick around for the support we can all offer :hugs: Do something for yourself today, you deserve it! If you want to talk I'm here hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Just really down right now. I dont have any other options. No insurance equals No help. :cry:
> 
> I will be watching over you All. Sending you all the Luck and Babydust in the World!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hopin i am so sorry. It may be what you need. Stop tracking, stop temping. Take a vacation even if its a stay vacation and reset your spirit.Click to expand...

I agree, this process is so, so stressful, sometimes you just need a break. You must be at rock bottom to decide to give up and I hope you can pick yourself up and dust yourself off! You deserve relaxation, happiness and most of all a baby. So even though you're waving the white flag, I'm still sending you mass amounts of sticky baby dust and hope for the future :dust: :dust:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Does anyone get an increase of cm before AF? We're only on cycle #2 so I haven't been keeping track. Everytime I have to go to the bathroom I expect to see AF because I feel "wet" down there (sorry for the TMI) ;)


----------



## charlie00134

Tested twice, twice BFN, hope it's just shy


----------



## fairyy

DenyseGiguere said:


> Does anyone get an increase of cm before AF? We're only on cycle #2 so I haven't been keeping track. Everytime I have to go to the bathroom I expect to see AF because I feel "wet" down there (sorry for the TMI) ;)

Fingers crossed for no AF for you. :dust:

AFM: I am checking each time I visit washroom but no red yet. Its only slight brown when I wipe. But I didn't see anything on my tissue paper on my last visit to washroom. AF is playing hide and seek with me. :wacko:. On my ovufriend chart my temp is still above coverline. This is a torture.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

fairyy said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone get an increase of cm before AF? We're only on cycle #2 so I haven't been keeping track. Everytime I have to go to the bathroom I expect to see AF because I feel "wet" down there (sorry for the TMI) ;)
> 
> Fingers crossed for no AF for you. :dust:
> 
> AFM: I am checking each time I visit washroom but no red yet. Its only slight brown when I wipe. But I didn't see anything on my tissue paper on my last visit to washroom. AF is playing hide and seek with me. :wacko:. On my ovufriend chart my temp is still above coverline. This is a torture.Click to expand...

I know it sucks :hugs: hun fx'd for you


----------



## sausages

Hopin&Prayin - i am so sorry the witch got you hun! :( And i am sorry it's made your hope waver. I hope that whatever you decide to do in the long run that you find peace. It makes me so grateful that we have the NHS here to help us when we need it. xx

alisonmh - sorry about your BFN. I will be testing in the next couple of days. Probably tomorrow even though i'll only be about 7dpo. I just can't help myself!!! lol!

Pickletilly - oh how that must have made you feel such a mixed bag of emotions!! When you want something so badly yourself that doesn't seem to be happening it makes it so much harder to be 100% happy for those that do get it. We all understand how you feel hun. You know what i used to tell myself when i saw a pregnant woman? We don't know her story unless she tells us and even then we only know what she chooses to share. Maybe she's had losses before or fertility struggles or some other story which makes it easier to take. After my losses i was a bitter mess whenever i saw anyone pregnant until i started to tell myself this. From then on i just assumed that every baby was a rainbow baby and it helped a lot. I hope you start to feel better too - take care of yourself hun. x

fairyy - Ack! Dumb periods! :( I hopre she's at least easy on you and best of luck for next cycle! Could it be something else that made your temp low?

Movinmama - when do you plan to test? I have my fingers crossed for you. :)

charlie00134 - Sorry about the BFN's, i think it is still quite early for you isn't it? 

DenyseGiguere - Unfortnately i do always get more creamy CM right before AF. I take it as a sign she's on her way. 




AFM, i tested this morning and it was a BFN. I'm going to test again tomorrow but it's just a Sure Sign from Home Bargains. To be fair though i have never seen a line on them ... ever. I didn't use them for my last pregnancies. So at least i can be sure they aren't evappy for me. I just want my Viola tests to come so i can pee on those!!! 

I have been eating weird things, like last night i wanted fish fingers so i cooked them at 10pm and ate them dipped in vinegar. I used to LOVE vinegar when i was pregnant. But who's to know the cause and effect?! Did i want it because i am pregnant and craving or because i know that when i am pregnant i crave vinegar? 

I'll probably post a photo of my test in the morning even if it's BFN. Just because i am feeling a distinct lack of test pics on here, lol! :D

Good luck to everyone else who's testing too!!! (Who is testing with me tomorrow?)


----------



## dovkav123

DenyseGiguere said:


> Does anyone get an increase of cm before AF? We're only on cycle #2 so I haven't been keeping track. Everytime I have to go to the bathroom I expect to see AF because I feel "wet" down there (sorry for the TMI) ;)

Don't be sorry for TMI. It's only between the girls. Everything is allowed here.
I do feel wet 2 days before my period, but never ever had increase cm. Sounds promising! Good luck!

May I join?
I did my natural cycle IVF this month. Now I am 6 dpo, we transfered perfect 4 cell embryo. I am testing th weekend.

DIE :witch: DIE!


----------



## fairyy

Nope. Its pretty much the :witch:, right on time.


----------



## sausages

fairyy said:


> Nope. Its pretty much the :witch:, right on time.

:( (((hugs))) :(


----------



## DenyseGiguere

fairyy said:


> Nope. Its pretty much the :witch:, right on time.

:hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm not giving up yet. To be honest I've only had about 2-3 days of no cm since O. So the increase is not really a sign of anything for me I don't think. No other signs AF is coming so all I can do is keep hoping until she shows.


----------



## fairyy

sausages said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Nope. Its pretty much the :witch:, right on time.
> 
> :( (((hugs))) :(Click to expand...

Thanks for the support. I am scattered now. Seems this BFP would remain a dream for me forever.


----------



## fairyy

DenyseGiguere said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Nope. Its pretty much the :witch:, right on time.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun.


----------



## fairyy

DenyseGiguere said:


> I'm not giving up yet. To be honest I've only had about 2-3 days of no cm since O. So the increase is not really a sign of anything for me I don't think. No other signs AF is coming so all I can do is keep hoping until she shows.

Good luck. :flower:


----------



## charlie00134

"charlie00134 - Sorry about the BFN's, i think it is still quite early for you isn't it?" - yes, it's 10dpo but I don't think it works the same with IVF

good luck with your test tomorrow sausages

dovkav - what dt did you have? you say 6dpo is that 3dp3dt?

fairyy - :( hugs

Denyse - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## sausages

fairyy said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Nope. Its pretty much the :witch:, right on time.
> 
> :( (((hugs))) :(Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the support. I am scattered now. Seems this BFP would remain a dream for me forever.Click to expand...

It's such a rollercoaster!! How long have you been trying (if you don't mind my asking!) :flower:


----------



## fairyy

sausages said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausages said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Nope. Its pretty much the :witch:, right on time.
> 
> :( (((hugs))) :(Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the support. I am scattered now. Seems this BFP would remain a dream for me forever.Click to expand...
> 
> It's such a rollercoaster!! How long have you been trying (if you don't mind my asking!) :flower:Click to expand...

10months


----------



## sausages

fairyy said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausages said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Nope. Its pretty much the :witch:, right on time.
> 
> :( (((hugs))) :(Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the support. I am scattered now. Seems this BFP would remain a dream for me forever.Click to expand...
> 
> It's such a rollercoaster!! How long have you been trying (if you don't mind my asking!) :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 10monthsClick to expand...

Hey, then don't put yourself on the scrapheap just yet! ;) I know that each cycle is draining when you're TTC especially when you see BFPs from people you get friendly with and everyone you know on here seems to be moving onto the pregnancy side. That's without all he pregnant ladies you see in real life who reckon they only had to snog their partners to get pregnant!! Your time will come honey, and when it does you will look back fondly on all of this. :hugs:


----------



## Movinmama

DenyseGiguere said:


> I'm not giving up yet. To be honest I've only had about 2-3 days of no cm since O. So the increase is not really a sign of anything for me I don't think. No other signs AF is coming so all I can do is keep hoping until she shows.

I tested just to get it out of my system. Diluted urine and only an hour hold. BFN obviously. With my daughter i didnt get a positive until i was 21 days late...of course i only tested once a week. (i was very poor back then) with my 1st son i tested positive at 15dpo and with my 2nd son i tested positive at 7dpo. Im convinced he started as twins because the line was so dark. Anyway ive used the last test in my house. I wont test tell im technically late. The longest my cycle has been in the last 6 months was 35 days its usually 26-29. I am CD 28 now so i guess ill test in one week. 

How is everyone else fairing? All going a bit batty?


----------



## fairyy

sausages: Thanks a lot hun. I am trying hard to hold my head and move on to this new cycle.


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> sausages: Thanks a lot hun. I am trying hard to hold my head and move on to this new cycle.

:hugs: sorry hun. it will happen soon.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Anyone heard of soy? or tried soy ?


----------



## Movinmama

Dreambaby69 said:


> Anyone heard of soy? or tried soy ?


I dont know...but i ate a lot of it this time round. Let ask one of my fertility friends.


----------



## Dreambaby69

my b and b page has changed to white?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Movinmama said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone heard of soy? or tried soy ?
> 
> 
> I dont know...but i ate a lot of it this time round. Let ask one of my fertility friends.Click to expand...

thanks hun. they say soy isoflavones r like natural clomid. let me know what u find out.


----------



## Movinmama

Dreambaby69 said:


> Movinmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone heard of soy? or tried soy ?
> 
> 
> I dont know...but i ate a lot of it this time round. Let ask one of my fertility friends.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun. they say soy isoflavones r like natural clomid. let me know what u find out.Click to expand...

So what i found out... Be prepared for multiples if you go down this route... May not result in a multiple, may not do anything... but it ups the chances. Be careful with this and consult a doctor before trying this. Have you had your blood panel done recently to rule out common issues such as thyroid?


----------



## DD80

So I've been super busy, so haven't been able to check in or read up. Sorry!! I got af yesterday so I'm out for this month. I'm trying to step back a little into ntnp again because I'm making myself crazy with all this stuff. :)


----------



## Miaw

Not sure if ovulated on October 13 or 14 (positive OPK was at 3:00pm on October 12th)


4 or 5 DPO = Sore throat, stuffy nose, coughing (It's very unlikely it's a cold since I just got over one a week ago), vivid dreams, frequent urination.
5 or 6 DPO = Sore throat, stuffy nose, coughing, twinges in my lower abdomen, creamy CM (a little, but a lot more than usual at this time of cycle), vivid dreams, frequent urination, green poop (I never get green poop)
6 or 7 DPO = Sore throat, couching, very tired, creamy CM, frequent urination.
7 or 8 DPO = Sore throat, couching, very tired, frequent urination, vivid dreams, frequent bowel movement. Didn't notice any CM at all, I hope it's not a bad sign. 

What do you ladies think? Any chance I may be pregnant?


----------



## charlie00134

My b&b has changed too, I thought I was going mad at first.
I take it you mean soy isoflavanes (sp), someone on my Facebook ttc group took them for several months and is pregnant now. I've toyed with taking them but I worry about not being monitored as when I was on Clomid I was kept an eye on.


----------



## sausages

I tested this morning. lol! I am only about 7dpo, but i simply canNOT wait any longer, it's killing me. I had to pee on _something_.

Anyone see anything? The photo is pretty bad cause it was super dark this morning - and still is!! 

https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/2c93320f-3557-4576-b714-527abfe38edb.jpg~original


----------



## FutureBabyG

Miaw. . . i am the same dpo. . . shallow wait together. . . i don't have any symptoms pr at least that i know of. . . when r u testing?


----------



## dovkav123

I am 8dpo I think i'ts too early to test! I'll wait till 12 dpo. Anybody else?
Miaw, your symptoms are preggo symptoms. When are you testing?

B and B playing tricks on us! White is borring! I love blue pages! Bring it back!


----------



## Pickletilly

sausages said:


> I tested this morning. lol! I am only about 7dpo, but i simply canNOT wait any longer, it's killing me. I had to pee on _something_.
> 
> Anyone see anything? The photo is pretty bad cause it was super dark this morning - and still is!!
> 
> https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/2c93320f-3557-4576-b714-527abfe38edb.jpg~original

I'm soooooooo tired and my eyes might be deceiving me but I'm sure I see a very thin line :shrug:

Edit: but I'm looking again and I don't know if I imagined it lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Pretty sure I'm out this month. BFN this morning, and right on schedule major AF cramps (I usually get them a few days before AF shows her ugly head). :cry:


----------



## Pickletilly

DenyseGiguere said:


> Pretty sure I'm out this month. BFN this morning, and right on schedule major AF cramps (I usually get them a few days before AF shows her ugly head). :cry:

But you aren't bleeding yet, so don't give up hope! 
The cramp timing could just be ironic.
I've had cramps yesterday and today, and I'm not near my period or after ovulation, go figure! 
:dust:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Pickletilly said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I'm out this month. BFN this morning, and right on schedule major AF cramps (I usually get them a few days before AF shows her ugly head). :cry:
> 
> But you aren't bleeding yet, so don't give up hope!
> The cramp timing could just be ironic.
> I've had cramps and I'm not near my period or after ovulating, go figure!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you, I appreciate the support :) I'm not giving up until AF shows her face. I'm also only using the dollar store tests and they only pick up 25mIu so you never know!! :)


----------



## Movinmama

Deny, not out yet, bean can cause cramping too !

My cramps keep coming in waves strong then gone. None right now.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I can sometimes get cramping throughout my cycle. I had some major ones last Wednesday - was hoping they were caused by implantation. Not giving up hope yet. 

Do you ladies know anything about the dollar tree tests? This is my first cycle using them to avoid spending tons of money on FRER until after AF is late. I'm wondering if their sensitivity makes them only become positive after AF is due or late?

Thanks ladies for the continued support, I love it here :)


----------



## allisonmh

Still a BFN for me today. No AF yet though either. And man, I feel like crap today- cramps, back pain, sore boobs. Ugh. Something happen already!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

allisonmh said:


> Still a BFN for me today. No AF yet though either. And man, I feel like crap today- cramps, back pain, sore boobs. Ugh. Something happen already!!!

We're in the same boat! :hugs:

Hope we both get answers soon.


----------



## MizzyRoze

Good Morning Ladies :) So yes AF started this past Saturday :( But I'm ready to start this all over again  Still gonna take the EPO .. and does taking prenatals really make a difference? .. I was thinking about taking them (I have taken them before when i was pregnant prior) But i haven't taken them since. What do you ladies think? Do you think it helps increase the chances? Hoping you ladies still in the running this month get your BFP's and as for the others .. Here's to another month of trying and lots and lots of bd'ing ..  Lots of luck and TONS of :babydust: to all! <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MizzyRoze said:


> Good Morning Ladies :) So yes AF started this past Saturday :( But I'm ready to start this all over again  Still gonna take the EPO .. and does taking prenatals really make a difference? .. I was thinking about taking them (I have taken them before when i was pregnant prior) But i haven't taken them since. What do you ladies think? Do you think it helps increase the chances? Hoping you ladies still in the running this month get your BFP's and as for the others .. Here's to another month of trying and lots and lots of bd'ing ..  Lots of luck and TONS of :babydust: to all! <3

Hi hun, sorry to hear AF showed up for you. Last month my doctor put me on prenatals. I was on prenatals when I got pregnant with our son too. I believe it does help. I also feel a lot better than last month (and I wasn't on prenatals). They can't hurt! :)


----------



## allisonmh

MizzyRoze said:


> Good Morning Ladies :) So yes AF started this past Saturday :( But I'm ready to start this all over again  Still gonna take the EPO .. and does taking prenatals really make a difference? .. I was thinking about taking them (I have taken them before when i was pregnant prior) But i haven't taken them since. What do you ladies think? Do you think it helps increase the chances? Hoping you ladies still in the running this month get your BFP's and as for the others .. Here's to another month of trying and lots and lots of bd'ing ..  Lots of luck and TONS of :babydust: to all! <3

It won't necessarily help your chances, but they help your little bean from the very beginning. If you are TTC, you should be taking prenatals, or at least folic acid.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

allisonmh said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies :) So yes AF started this past Saturday :( But I'm ready to start this all over again  Still gonna take the EPO .. and does taking prenatals really make a difference? .. I was thinking about taking them (I have taken them before when i was pregnant prior) But i haven't taken them since. What do you ladies think? Do you think it helps increase the chances? Hoping you ladies still in the running this month get your BFP's and as for the others .. Here's to another month of trying and lots and lots of bd'ing ..  Lots of luck and TONS of :babydust: to all! <3
> 
> It won't necessarily help your chances, but they help your little bean from the very beginning. If you are TTC, you should be taking prenatals, or at least folic acid.Click to expand...

Yes, I should have mentioned that. Folic Acid is really important, so is a healthy diet :) I changed a lot of my food and drinking habits when we started TTC last month.


----------



## MizzyRoze

Thank you for the input Ladies <3 I drastically changed my diet a few months ago. Only ever drink water. Eating less and more healthy. I have gone down 25 lbs so far! But i haven't been exercising lately so the weight stopped going down .. i mean it hasn't gone up so that's good. When i got pregnant with my last 2 boys, I was at a MUCH healthier weight than i am now. After i had them, it seemed almost impossible to lose weight and i just didn't have the drive to put in the work to lose it. But now i definitely do. Down 25lbs and hoping to lose at least another 40 by next summer (unless i get pregnant of course), in that case, i would just stay as healthy as possible and pick up on the weight loss after i had the baby <3 Really hoping November is my month. The reason for this is my birthday is July 18th and my SO's birthday is August 11th. Only 3 week gap between our birthdays and if we get pregnant in November (ovulation is about November 1st), then the due date would fall right in that 3 week gap (which i thought was really cool!) Lol .. Have a good day ladies and please keep updates on whats going on with everyone! It helps so much to know we are there for each other whether we get our BFP's or not <3


----------



## loulou82baby

BnB got a makeover! I'm definitely not crazy about the white! Oh well...

It took me a bit to read through and I want to welcome the new ladies! Baby dust :dust: to all!!!!

sausages- I may be crazy or seeing things, but I almost think I can see a faint colored line there. Love the test pic being posted, thanks! Keeping peeing, positive of course! Lol...I hope that gets darker! Fx'd!

Mizzy- sorry af got you! We're pretty close in cycles, expecting o somewhere around the 2nd of nov...I can't wait to use my opk's to pinpoint the surge!

DD-sorry about af also hun! Onto next cycle! We definitely need to get some :bfp's: in here in November!

fairyy- sorry af got you too hun! 10 months has to be frustrating, but keep your chin up hun, don't want to stress yourself sick! 

Denyse- don't give up unless af shows hun! If she does, we all have each other for support going into this next cycle!

Pickle- I hope you're feeling better hun! :hugs:

Movin- I admire your approach to testing and wish I could wait it out! I also thought I should know all of this stuff since I've had 2 already, but our bodies are more complex and trickier than I ever suspected!

allison- keep your chin up dear! I hope you get some answers soon!

Sorry if I missed anything ladies! Happy Tuesday to all :flower: !! Try to enjoy your day. 

I have a stupid virus that I got from my kids (it's funny they don't share anything good lol)(thank you school!) and I haven't been able to work since Sunday, as it's highly contagious to other children (not so much adults) and can be dangerous to full term pregnant women, so I'm hoping it's cleared up by tomorrow so I can go back to work. I feel fine, just tired (slept for 18 hrs yesterday), sore throat, night sweats, and one blister on my thumb and toe. It's called hand, foot, and mouth disease (when I heard the name I about freaked), but I guess it's the most common form of the coxsackie a virus. Thankfully none of us have experienced the mouth blisters (ouch!), and it cleared up in my kids in a few days, so I'm hoping the same for me since it started Saturday night. I hate calling off of work! I'm done with my rant lol...Great day to all!


----------



## loulou82baby

oh and....

charlie- I have my Fx'd for a sticky bean for you!

Dream- I have read about a lot of success with the soy, but it seems it should definitely be discussed with a doc first.

Miaw- your symptoms could be promising...I'll keep my Fx'd for you too!


----------



## charlie00134

Thank you, I'll have more faith if I actually get a BFP, I still don't know if it has stuck.


----------



## Pickletilly

Lou, I am feeling much better today thank you!
But going crazy. I have lots of preggo symptoms and I haven't even ovulated yet.
So why am I even paying attention to these things.
4 nights of no sleep has sent me loopy.
How are you doing?! :)


----------



## charlie00134

Hope you get some sleep soon Pickle


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> Lou, I am feeling much better today thank you!
> But going crazy. I have lots of preggo symptoms and I haven't even ovulated yet.
> So why am I even paying attention to these things.
> 4 nights of no sleep has sent me loopy.
> How are you doing?! :)

I'm glad you are feeling better today, but you need some sleep hun! have you tried a relaxing hot tea? Like chamomile? No sleep can make us crazy for sure! Idk about the symptoms, when are you expecting to o? 

I'm well, thank you! Can't wait til af is over to start bding again! I think I may try the smep this month, I can't see any downfall to more bding :thumbup: Plus my oh will be happy about it! :happydance:


----------



## loulou82baby

charlie00134 said:


> Thank you, I'll have more faith if I actually get a BFP, I still don't know if it has stuck.

When did they tell you to test? I know it's usually way past expected af. I am hoping and praying that this worked for you! I can't imagine the financial strain (and of course the emotional)! My fingers and toes are X'd for your shy :bfp:!


----------



## allisonmh

Feel better LouLou! Viruses are the worst! You can't have that getting in the way of baby making!! Lol


----------



## charlie00134

loulou82baby said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'll have more faith if I actually get a BFP, I still don't know if it has stuck.
> 
> When did they tell you to test? I know it's usually way past expected af. I am hoping and praying that this worked for you! I can't imagine the financial strain (and of course the emotional)! My fingers and toes are X'd for your shy :bfp:!Click to expand...

My official test date is the 30th October, 14 full days after egg transfer and technically 19 dpo. The IVF has cost £945 and after 55 months TTC if it works it'll be worth every last penny! :D


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Still no bleeding, and even my bloating and most of my cramps have stopped. I might give in and buy some FRER for the morning if AF doesn't show tonight.


----------



## charlie00134

FC for a good FRER result


----------



## DenyseGiguere

charlie00134 said:


> FC for a good FRER result

Thank you xx

How are you doing?


----------



## Krissykat1006

MizzyRoze said:


> Good Morning Ladies :) So yes AF started this past Saturday :( But I'm ready to start this all over again  Still gonna take the EPO .. and does taking prenatals really make a difference? .. I was thinking about taking them (I have taken them before when i was pregnant prior) But i haven't taken them since. What do you ladies think? Do you think it helps increase the chances? Hoping you ladies still in the running this month get your BFP's and as for the others .. Here's to another month of trying and lots and lots of bd'ing ..  Lots of luck and TONS of :babydust: to all! <3

My first cycle I didn't take prenatals, 2nd cycle I did. I don't know if it was the difference makes, but it was the only thing I did different that month.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm fine, thank you. Just very tired.


----------



## loulou82baby

charlie00134 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'll have more faith if I actually get a BFP, I still don't know if it has stuck.
> 
> When did they tell you to test? I know it's usually way past expected af. I am hoping and praying that this worked for you! I can't imagine the financial strain (and of course the emotional)! My fingers and toes are X'd for your shy :bfp:!Click to expand...
> 
> My official test date is the 30th October, 14 full days after egg transfer and technically 19 dpo. The IVF has cost £945 and after 55 months TTC if it works it'll be worth every last penny! :DClick to expand...

I agree that any price would be worth it!! I really hope this is your month! You are a very strong woman :flower: There is still time :)


----------



## loulou82baby

allisonmh said:


> Feel better LouLou! Viruses are the worst! You can't have that getting in the way of baby making!! Lol

I won't let anything stand in the way!! :bodyb: lol...my oh seems to think his :spermy:'s must be swimming sideways or backwards :haha: I told him we just have to train them to go the right way lol. We haven't been trying long enough to make any judgments, but there is always a worry in the back of my mind (which I'm sure everyone has) that his past days of reckless behavior (drugs and drinking years ago) may have compromised the little guys. If we go another 4 months with no bfp, I will probably have him go for a SA just to make sure all is ok with him. Until then we will continue to get the baby making on :happydance:


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies :) So yes AF started this past Saturday :( But I'm ready to start this all over again  Still gonna take the EPO .. and does taking prenatals really make a difference? .. I was thinking about taking them (I have taken them before when i was pregnant prior) But i haven't taken them since. What do you ladies think? Do you think it helps increase the chances? Hoping you ladies still in the running this month get your BFP's and as for the others .. Here's to another month of trying and lots and lots of bd'ing ..  Lots of luck and TONS of :babydust: to all! <3
> 
> My first cycle I didn't take prenatals, 2nd cycle I did. I don't know if it was the difference makes, but it was the only thing I did different that month.Click to expand...

How you feeling Kk? Bloods this week, right? Can't wait for the results hun! :hugs:


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies :) So yes AF started this past Saturday :( But I'm ready to start this all over again  Still gonna take the EPO .. and does taking prenatals really make a difference? .. I was thinking about taking them (I have taken them before when i was pregnant prior) But i haven't taken them since. What do you ladies think? Do you think it helps increase the chances? Hoping you ladies still in the running this month get your BFP's and as for the others .. Here's to another month of trying and lots and lots of bd'ing ..  Lots of luck and TONS of :babydust: to all! <3
> 
> My first cycle I didn't take prenatals, 2nd cycle I did. I don't know if it was the difference makes, but it was the only thing I did different that month.Click to expand...
> 
> How you feeling Kk? Bloods this week, right? Can't wait for the results hun! :hugs:Click to expand...

Went and had it drawn this morning, they said at the most it would take 7 days for it to come back, but it should be sooner than that. 

Was an emotional hormonal wreck yesterday but feeling much more together today. :) Just hanging around here with my bucket of baby dust throwing it around on everyone FX's it sticks!


----------



## allisonmh

loulou82baby said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> Feel better LouLou! Viruses are the worst! You can't have that getting in the way of baby making!! Lol
> 
> I won't let anything stand in the way!! :bodyb: lol...my oh seems to think his :spermy:'s must be swimming sideways or backwards :haha: I told him we just have to train them to go the right way lol. We haven't been trying long enough to make any judgments, but there is always a worry in the back of my mind (which I'm sure everyone has) that his past days of reckless behavior (drugs and drinking years ago) may have compromised the little guys. If we go another 4 months with no bfp, I will probably have him go for a SA just to make sure all is ok with him. Until then we will continue to get the baby making on :happydance:Click to expand...

Hahahaha! When my husband has his SA done, he had low morphology, meaning the shape is off. We were like wtf! What are they shaped like? Is that why they're not swimming?! Lol
I'm sure it's fine though, my hubby was no saint in his younger days and he was fine(other than the off shaped ones, but they said it's really no big deal) so don't worry too much. : )


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> Feel better LouLou! Viruses are the worst! You can't have that getting in the way of baby making!! Lol
> 
> I won't let anything stand in the way!! :bodyb: lol...my oh seems to think his :spermy:'s must be swimming sideways or backwards :haha: I told him we just have to train them to go the right way lol. We haven't been trying long enough to make any judgments, but there is always a worry in the back of my mind (which I'm sure everyone has) that his past days of reckless behavior (drugs and drinking years ago) may have compromised the little guys. If we go another 4 months with no bfp, I will probably have him go for a SA just to make sure all is ok with him. Until then we will continue to get the baby making on :happydance:Click to expand...

My hubby was no saint in his younger days either, you name it he did it drug wise. He started cleaning up a year before we reconnected. It was totally a worry for me to so I understand!

Allison, I also want to know what they are shaped like now too LOL!


----------



## Movinmama

Tested with a up and up early result blue dye test....dont know why i bought that kind. There was a squinter line. Im not getting my hopes up..it was probably a stupid evap or false positive or something. It was blue though sooo i dont know..Guess ill test again on Thursday with FMU and with a FRER.


----------



## allisonmh

Movinmama said:


> Tested with a up and up early result blue dye test....dont know why i bought that kind. There was a squinter line. Im not getting my hopes up..it was probably a stupid evap or false positive or something. It was blue though sooo i dont know..Guess ill test again on Thursday with FMU and with a FRER.

Good luck!!!


----------



## allisonmh

Krissykat1006 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> Feel better LouLou! Viruses are the worst! You can't have that getting in the way of baby making!! Lol
> 
> I won't let anything stand in the way!! :bodyb: lol...my oh seems to think his :spermy:'s must be swimming sideways or backwards :haha: I told him we just have to train them to go the right way lol. We haven't been trying long enough to make any judgments, but there is always a worry in the back of my mind (which I'm sure everyone has) that his past days of reckless behavior (drugs and drinking years ago) may have compromised the little guys. If we go another 4 months with no bfp, I will probably have him go for a SA just to make sure all is ok with him. Until then we will continue to get the baby making on :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> My hubby was no saint in his younger days either, you name it he did it drug wise. He started cleaning up a year before we reconnected. It was totally a worry for me to so I understand!
> 
> Allison, I also want to know what they are shaped like now too LOL!Click to expand...

Apparently they just have 2 tails or 2 heads... I wanted them to tell me they were some cool shape. But noooo. Lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

FX's Movinmama!!

Allison I never knew Sperm could have either two heads or two tails!! That is crazy!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Movinmama said:


> Tested with a up and up early result blue dye test....dont know why i bought that kind. There was a squinter line. Im not getting my hopes up..it was probably a stupid evap or false positive or something. It was blue though sooo i dont know..Guess ill test again on Thursday with FMU and with a FRER.

Good luck :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'll be testing with FRER in the morning...please keep your fingers crossed for me! Still no sign of AF....still have cm too.


----------



## BabyChaser09

Hi ladiiiesss!!! I havent been on here in almost a week!!! How's everyone doing?? AF just left the building and I am looking forward to being BACK AT IT!! Now this cycle I'm not going to be a basketcase, because last cycle really took a toll on me. I'm just going to enjoy my time with my hubbs, and :sex::sex: endlessly lol! No OPK (ok maybe I'm lying about that. I may OPK), no EPO. I WILL be using preseed, as we both enjoy it. But I'm just going to have fun!

Hows everything going over here?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BabyChaser09 said:


> Hi ladiiiesss!!! I havent been on here in almost a week!!! How's everyone doing?? AF just left the building and I am looking forward to being BACK AT IT!! Now this cycle I'm not going to be a basketcase, because last cycle really took a toll on me. I'm just going to enjoy my time with my hubbs, and :sex::sex: endlessly lol! No OPK (ok maybe I'm lying about that. I may OPK), no EPO. I WILL be using preseed, as we both enjoy it. But I'm just going to have fun!
> 
> Hows everything going over here?

We use Preseed too and we really enjoy it too :) Good luck this cycle hun, lots of :dust:

AF is due on Thursday - no sign of her yet, but had really bad cramps earlier today (actually had to come home from work). They are kicking into high gear again.


----------



## loulou82baby

Good luck Denyse and Movin! Fx'd and we want pics of lines :)

Kk- let us know when you get results. Pregnancy is a hormonal roller coaster lol :haha:

Baby- glad to have you back! Your approach sounds great, the less stress the better :hugs:

allison- I didn't know that they could have 2 heads or tails either! My oh would get a kick out of that! So the doc said that's not a big deal? Very interesting and good to know, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Movinmama

Thank guys! Deny fx!


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck to all the testers, and anyone else still in.

BFN for me again today but I've not lost hope yet. Lots of people have had BFN at this stage and still got their BFP. I'm hoping I'm one of them.


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better today, but you need some sleep hun! have you tried a relaxing hot tea? Like chamomile? No sleep can make us crazy for sure! Idk about the symptoms, when are you expecting to o?
> 
> I'm well, thank you! Can't wait til af is over to start bding again! I think I may try the smep this month, I can't see any downfall to more bding :thumbup: Plus my oh will be happy about it! :happydance:

I slept last night :) feel even better today. I love my sleep, idk why I can't stay asleep for more than half an hour recently. Stress maybe.

Well, ovulation wise, I'm running two charts as I really don't want my first wacky cycle to be true lol. As I go away on o day. Based on last cycle FF says 30th, based on just my last period dates, ovufriend says todaaaaay. But I don't have enough cm for that to be true. So I'm hoping FF is out by just a few days, or we bd enough on 28th. :wacko:

Currently: mild cramps, not in usual o places. Shooting pains/tingles in bb's. Sensitive nips (yelped when er, touched :sex:). Back ache everyday. Emotional. No appetite one min, then starving the next, esp 10mins after food. So, so tired. Sleepless nights. Sensitive teeth. Ulcers. Stuffy nose. Had a bit of ewcm yesterday, now nothing, nada. Headaches. And lastly, weirdly, I feel bruised above my pubic bone, like bladder area. I was wondering what if I o'd the last day of my period. Just randomly. I know I sound mad :cry: maybe all this hoping has sent me delusional. I was fine with my bfn, but now I feel strange. I will feel SO silly when I get my positive opk in the next few days lol. 

Glad you're doing well! when can you start bd again? What's smep? Have fun :winkwink: I tried to coax my oh back to bed this morning, his boss isn't even in, but he left me anyway :( I guess my bed hair wasn't that sexy after all!


----------



## BabyChaser09

DenyseGiguere said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladiiiesss!!! I havent been on here in almost a week!!! How's everyone doing?? AF just left the building and I am looking forward to being BACK AT IT!! Now this cycle I'm not going to be a basketcase, because last cycle really took a toll on me. I'm just going to enjoy my time with my hubbs, and :sex::sex: endlessly lol! No OPK (ok maybe I'm lying about that. I may OPK), no EPO. I WILL be using preseed, as we both enjoy it. But I'm just going to have fun!
> 
> Hows everything going over here?
> 
> We use Preseed too and we really enjoy it too :) Good luck this cycle hun, lots of :dust:
> 
> AF is due on Thursday - no sign of her yet, but had really bad cramps earlier today (actually had to come home from work). They are kicking into high gear again.Click to expand...

Lots o :dust::dust: to you as well Denyse!! I'm hoping AF doesnt show her ugly face!!


----------



## BabyChaser09

loulou82baby said:


> Good luck Denyse and Movin! Fx'd and we want pics of lines :)
> 
> Kk- let us know when you get results. Pregnancy is a hormonal roller coaster lol :haha:
> 
> Baby- glad to have you back! Your approach sounds great, the less stress the better :hugs:
> 
> allison- I didn't know that they could have 2 heads or tails either! My oh would get a kick out of that! So the doc said that's not a big deal? Very interesting and good to know, thanks! :thumbup:


girl, after last time, i NEED a less stressful approach. I figure, I have an idea when I O, and I have the preseed. We'll just do the do and say our prayers. Tis' all. Hows things going on your end, Loulou?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good luck to all the ladies testing today x


----------



## allisonmh

loulou82baby said:


> Good luck Denyse and Movin! Fx'd and we want pics of lines :)
> 
> Kk- let us know when you get results. Pregnancy is a hormonal roller coaster lol :haha:
> 
> Baby- glad to have you back! Your approach sounds great, the less stress the better :hugs:
> 
> allison- I didn't know that they could have 2 heads or tails either! My oh would get a kick out of that! So the doc said that's not a big deal? Very interesting and good to know, thanks! :thumbup:

Apparently so! Lol. Apparently vitamin c and L-Carnitine help the little swimmers, so if you are concerned you could have your hubby start taking those since they're both just over the counter supplements. 

BFN again this morning, but still no AF. I guess I'm still in the running...


----------



## Movinmama

charlie00134 said:


> Good luck to all the testers, and anyone else still in.
> 
> BFN for me again today but I've not lost hope yet. Lots of people have had BFN at this stage and still got their BFP. I'm hoping I'm one of them.

Way to stay positive!!


----------



## riana12

Hi girls! Can I add to you? 

Good luck to all testers!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

allisonmh said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Denyse and Movin! Fx'd and we want pics of lines :)
> 
> Kk- let us know when you get results. Pregnancy is a hormonal roller coaster lol :haha:
> 
> Baby- glad to have you back! Your approach sounds great, the less stress the better :hugs:
> 
> allison- I didn't know that they could have 2 heads or tails either! My oh would get a kick out of that! So the doc said that's not a big deal? Very interesting and good to know, thanks! :thumbup:
> 
> Apparently so! Lol. Apparently vitamin c and L-Carnitine help the little swimmers, so if you are concerned you could have your hubby start taking those since they're both just over the counter supplements.
> 
> BFN again this morning, but still no AF. I guess I'm still in the running...Click to expand...

We are like twins! :)

I had a BFN this morning too, but no signs of AF (due tomorrow) lots of :dust: hun


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad you are feeling better today, but you need some sleep hun! have you tried a relaxing hot tea? Like chamomile? No sleep can make us crazy for sure! Idk about the symptoms, when are you expecting to o?
> 
> I'm well, thank you! Can't wait til af is over to start bding again! I think I may try the smep this month, I can't see any downfall to more bding :thumbup: Plus my oh will be happy about it! :happydance:
> 
> I slept last night :) feel even better today. I love my sleep, idk why I can't stay asleep for more than half an hour recently. Stress maybe.
> 
> Well, ovulation wise, I'm running two charts as I really don't want my first wacky cycle to be true lol. As I go away on o day. Based on last cycle FF says 30th, based on just my last period dates, ovufriend says todaaaaay. But I don't have enough cm for that to be true. So I'm hoping FF is out by just a few days, or we bd enough on 28th. :wacko:
> 
> Currently: mild cramps, not in usual o places. Shooting pains/tingles in bb's. Sensitive nips (yelped when er, touched :sex:). Back ache everyday. Emotional. No appetite one min, then starving the next, esp 10mins after food. So, so tired. Sleepless nights. Sensitive teeth. Ulcers. Stuffy nose. Had a bit of ewcm yesterday, now nothing, nada. Headaches. And lastly, weirdly, I feel bruised above my pubic bone, like bladder area. I was wondering what if I o'd the last day of my period. Just randomly. I know I sound mad :cry: maybe all this hoping has sent me delusional. I was fine with my bfn, but now I feel strange. I will feel SO silly when I get my positive opk in the next few days lol.
> 
> Glad you're doing well! when can you start bd again? What's smep? Have fun :winkwink: I tried to coax my oh back to bed this morning, his boss isn't even in, but he left me anyway :( I guess my bed hair wasn't that sexy after all!Click to expand...

This made me :rofl: !! My bed hair is faaarrr from sexy!! LOL!! My oh wont come back to bed once he's already up, gotta catch him before that :winkwink: I'm starting right after af is over...tomorrow hopefully! Sperm Meets Egg Plan- bd every other day til pos opk, then 3 days strait, take a day off, then bd once more (I may have to do my own version, but going to try and get it pretty close to this:) )

I'm so glad you feel better! Sleep is magical :happydance: You needn't feel silly if you get a pos opk! I'm sure there are several things that can explain what you're feeling, and not all of them mean you're crazy :winkwink: :wacko: lol. Being so in tune with our bodies while ttc just lets up notice things we've never noticed before, and we can take the smallest thing and turn it into a big symptom lol :haha: Was your af regular/normal? You sound preggo lol...just saying...maybe it is wanting and hoping so much...our bodies are misleading sometimes...sneaky, wicked things :growlmad::dohh: Either way you will have some answers soon enough! I have definitely o'd around the end of af before, as this is how I got preggo with my dd, I distinctly remember spotting kinda heavy, dtd, spotting stopped immediately, 2 wks later bfp! Anything is possible, tho my ob/gyn said it wasn't, I knew that was the only time I dtd that month! But...I'm hoping you didn't miss o and you get some nice, bright lines before you go away, and also wanted to say that I've heard the 2 days before o are the most fertile... :sex: like crazy!


----------



## loulou82baby

BabyChaser09 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Denyse and Movin! Fx'd and we want pics of lines :)
> 
> Kk- let us know when you get results. Pregnancy is a hormonal roller coaster lol :haha:
> 
> Baby- glad to have you back! Your approach sounds great, the less stress the better :hugs:
> 
> allison- I didn't know that they could have 2 heads or tails either! My oh would get a kick out of that! So the doc said that's not a big deal? Very interesting and good to know, thanks! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> girl, after last time, i NEED a less stressful approach. I figure, I have an idea when I O, and I have the preseed. We'll just do the do and say our prayers. Tis' all. Hows things going on your end, Loulou?Click to expand...

They're going, waiting to bd lol. If my oh would come near me during any stage of af, probably would have started already :haha:

Are you taking prenatals? Just incase and the folic acid is important...other than that, make yourself lots of love!! Less stress=better sex anyways :thumbup: Enjoy yourself and hopefully end up with a good surprise :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Hello riana! Welcome hun! Where are you at in your cycle? Lots of baby dust :dust: to you!

Denyse and allison- sorry about the bfn's, but I love the attitudes :thumbup: PMA :flower: LOVE IT!!!!

sausages- new test pics???????

Movin- can't wait for tests!!!!!!


----------



## BabyChaser09

loulou82baby said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Denyse and Movin! Fx'd and we want pics of lines :)
> 
> Kk- let us know when you get results. Pregnancy is a hormonal roller coaster lol :haha:
> 
> Baby- glad to have you back! Your approach sounds great, the less stress the better :hugs:
> 
> allison- I didn't know that they could have 2 heads or tails either! My oh would get a kick out of that! So the doc said that's not a big deal? Very interesting and good to know, thanks! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> girl, after last time, i NEED a less stressful approach. I figure, I have an idea when I O, and I have the preseed. We'll just do the do and say our prayers. Tis' all. Hows things going on your end, Loulou?Click to expand...
> 
> They're going, waiting to bd lol. If my oh would come near me during any stage of af, probably would have started already :haha:
> 
> Are you taking prenatals? Just incase and the folic acid is important...other than that, make yourself lots of love!! Less stress=better sex anyways :thumbup: Enjoy yourself and hopefully end up with a good surprise :)Click to expand...

yesss!! i definitely have been taking prenatals every day, and i "eat my vitamins" by getting a huge range of fruits and veggies with lots of nutrients in them--especially those with folate! At this point, I'm like, i drove myself crazy. Now I just want to try it with a more relaxed approach, and by the end fo the year if I'm not preggo, hubby and I decided we'll just go to the doctor. We're at the 6 month mark now.


----------



## AidensMama

Hey ladies! :hi:

I know I've been away for a while. My DS had to have surgery on his hand this week, Hubby was really sick and of course needed to be babied as well, and things have just been really hectic.

I've missed you all, been staying in touch with some of you through the FB group, but I totally feel out of the loop. Gonna try to spend some time going through old pages and catching up with whats going on with everyone.

Seeing lots of new faces too. :flower: Just wishing everyone lots of luck, sending TONS of good vibes and Babydust :dust: 

Promise I won't stay away so long this time. FX'ed that we see some late October/ November :bfp: 's soon! <3


----------



## charlie00134

I've decided I've fallen out with my IC pregnancy tests and have moved on to pound shop ones. The last IC I got a BFP on was a slightly different brand. I'll do a pound shop one invite mmorning. If it's neg I may trust the IC again lol. I've had some brown spotting today so I'm hopeful that's a sign implantation has happened. I will wait and see I suppose. 
Good lluck to all


----------



## Movinmama

Well Af has arrived ..slowly but it should pick up pace here soon. Im okay with this because my husband is very stressed out at work and this would have pushed him over the edge when normally he'd be over the moon. God knows how to time these things. If we are meant to have a 4th bub we will.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Movinmama said:


> Well Af has arrived ..slowly but it should pick up pace here soon. Im okay with this because my husband is very stressed out at work and this would have pushed him over the edge when normally he'd be over the moon. God knows how to time these things. If we are meant to have a 4th bub we will.


:hugs::hugs: sorry af got u. Fingers crossed for november x


----------



## Dreambaby69

AidensMama said:


> Hey ladies! :hi:
> 
> I know I've been away for a while. My DS had to have surgery on his hand this week, Hubby was really sick and of course needed to be babied as well, and things have just been really hectic.
> 
> I've missed you all, been staying in touch with some of you through the FB group, but I totally feel out of the loop. Gonna try to spend some time going through old pages and catching up with whats going on with everyone.
> 
> Seeing lots of new faces too. :flower: Just wishing everyone lots of luck, sending TONS of good vibes and Babydust :dust:
> 
> Promise I won't stay away so long this time. FX'ed that we see some late October/ November :bfp: 's soon! <3


Welcome back. Sorry about ds and dh. Hope they feel better soon. where are u in ur cycle. i am cd3 . will start using opk in 9days lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Movinmama said:


> Well Af has arrived ..slowly but it should pick up pace here soon. Im okay with this because my husband is very stressed out at work and this would have pushed him over the edge when normally he'd be over the moon. God knows how to time these things. If we are meant to have a 4th bub we will.

Sorry AF got you...Good luck next month :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

charlie00134 said:


> I've decided I've fallen out with my IC pregnancy tests and have moved on to pound shop ones. The last IC I got a BFP on was a slightly different brand. I'll do a pound shop one invite mmorning. If it's neg I may trust the IC again lol. I've had some brown spotting today so I'm hopeful that's a sign implantation has happened. I will wait and see I suppose.
> Good lluck to all

You are a testing Olympic champion here! I am rooting for you! I hope you'll get your Gold baby medal!
Did you try FRER , my friend tested BFP when her blood beta was only 9.
Also 25 sensitivity is an optimum test.

Baby dust to all!


----------



## loulou82baby

BabyChaser09 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Denyse and Movin! Fx'd and we want pics of lines :)
> 
> Kk- let us know when you get results. Pregnancy is a hormonal roller coaster lol :haha:
> 
> Baby- glad to have you back! Your approach sounds great, the less stress the better :hugs:
> 
> allison- I didn't know that they could have 2 heads or tails either! My oh would get a kick out of that! So the doc said that's not a big deal? Very interesting and good to know, thanks! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> girl, after last time, i NEED a less stressful approach. I figure, I have an idea when I O, and I have the preseed. We'll just do the do and say our prayers. Tis' all. Hows things going on your end, Loulou?Click to expand...
> 
> They're going, waiting to bd lol. If my oh would come near me during any stage of af, probably would have started already :haha:
> 
> Are you taking prenatals? Just incase and the folic acid is important...other than that, make yourself lots of love!! Less stress=better sex anyways :thumbup: Enjoy yourself and hopefully end up with a good surprise :)Click to expand...
> 
> yesss!! i definitely have been taking prenatals every day, and i "eat my vitamins" by getting a huge range of fruits and veggies with lots of nutrients in them--especially those with folate! At this point, I'm like, i drove myself crazy. Now I just want to try it with a more relaxed approach, and by the end fo the year if I'm not preggo, hubby and I decided we'll just go to the doctor. We're at the 6 month mark now.Click to expand...

I commend you on all of the above! I love, love, love veggies!!! Fruit eh...not so much! The only things I like sweet are my coffee and my mixed drinks lol :haha: but I do try and get a good balance and supplement with oj:) I know it's so hard to be relaxed about ttc, I don't know how I ever did it before, but it really is the best approach. I don't ever remember feeling like a day took a week or a week took a month while casually trying and it happened pretty quickly when that wasn't what I was focused on. I'm going to try and relax more, but I still want to pee on stuff haha:), especially since I've never tried opk's. I'm curious to see if the signs my body gives me are right :shrug: I'm hoping November is a lucky month for all of us!


----------



## loulou82baby

AidensMama said:


> Hey ladies! :hi:
> 
> I know I've been away for a while. My DS had to have surgery on his hand this week, Hubby was really sick and of course needed to be babied as well, and things have just been really hectic.
> 
> I've missed you all, been staying in touch with some of you through the FB group, but I totally feel out of the loop. Gonna try to spend some time going through old pages and catching up with whats going on with everyone.
> 
> Seeing lots of new faces too. :flower: Just wishing everyone lots of luck, sending TONS of good vibes and Babydust :dust:
> 
> Promise I won't stay away so long this time. FX'ed that we see some late October/ November :bfp: 's soon! <3

I hope your boys get well soon! Welcome back! How are you, besides going crazy with everything? Are you back to classes yet? Did you get yourself to the doc in all the craziness you've had going on? Answers? Yes...this is twenty questions lol


----------



## loulou82baby

charlie00134 said:


> I've decided I've fallen out with my IC pregnancy tests and have moved on to pound shop ones. The last IC I got a BFP on was a slightly different brand. I'll do a pound shop one invite mmorning. If it's neg I may trust the IC again lol. I've had some brown spotting today so I'm hopeful that's a sign implantation has happened. I will wait and see I suppose.
> Good lluck to all

I'm sending some super good luck for you!!! Fx'd and lots of baby dust :dust: !!!!!!!!!


----------



## loulou82baby

Movinmama said:


> Well Af has arrived ..slowly but it should pick up pace here soon. Im okay with this because my husband is very stressed out at work and this would have pushed him over the edge when normally he'd be over the moon. God knows how to time these things. If we are meant to have a 4th bub we will.

Sorry about af hun, but you seem to know that it wasn't the time. It still sucks! Like you said if it's meant to be it will be, timing plays a huge role in all of this...Good luck for next cycle hun :flower:


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry AF got you hun x

I haven't tried FRER yet, saving them for when I've got more chance of it being accurate.


----------



## sausages

Sorry about AF Movinmama! Will you be trying next cycle? X

Charlie, why do you hate pound shop tests? I like the sure sign ones from home bargains - never an evap!

I tested bfn this morning with a cheapie and the fancy pants new super early test. Then this evening I see a line!! It's soooo feint and doesn't pickup in the photo all that well. I also don't know whether to trust these tests because I've not used this particular type of eBay cheapie before. Here's so e pics of the squinter as requested! ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sausages

Sorry here's the original!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Kians_Mummy

sausages said:


> Sorry about AF Movinmama! Will you be trying next cycle? X
> 
> Charlie, why do you hate pound shop tests? I like the sure sign ones from home bargains - never an evap!
> 
> I tested bfn this morning with a cheapie and the fancy pants new super early test. Then this evening I see a line!! It's soooo feint and doesn't pickup in the photo all that well. I also don't know whether to trust these tests because I've not used this particular type of eBay cheapie before. Here's so e pics of the squinter as requested! ;)

I agree with the home bargains tests! They are the best


----------



## AidensMama

loulou82baby said:


> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! :hi:
> 
> I know I've been away for a while. My DS had to have surgery on his hand this week, Hubby was really sick and of course needed to be babied as well, and things have just been really hectic.
> 
> I've missed you all, been staying in touch with some of you through the FB group, but I totally feel out of the loop. Gonna try to spend some time going through old pages and catching up with whats going on with everyone.
> 
> Seeing lots of new faces too. :flower: Just wishing everyone lots of luck, sending TONS of good vibes and Babydust :dust:
> 
> Promise I won't stay away so long this time. FX'ed that we see some late October/ November :bfp: 's soon! <3
> 
> I hope your boys get well soon! Welcome back! How are you, besides going crazy with everything? Are you back to classes yet? Did you get yourself to the doc in all the craziness you've had going on? Answers? Yes...this is twenty questions lolClick to expand...

Thanks for the well wishes for my boys! They both seem to be doing better, Hubs is back to work, and Aiden (DS) seems to be healing well, he's a bit cranky and the pain meds are keeping him kinda sleepy, but all seems to be going well.

Currently on CD 19 (woohoo, a bit longer than they have been) and 10 dpo according to FF and OF, but I think I'm not sure I agree and feel like I might be more like 11 or 12 dpo. The doctor was totally unhelpful, basically she brushed me off and told me that "as we get OLDER our cycles do funny things" (im not even quite 25 yet, so the "getting older" thing doesn't sit well with me, when should I have started having babies? As a teenager?) She did order basic bloods to check my thyroid, blood sugar, cholesterol, etc, but that's about it. I'm going to see a new doc and get a second opinion. Even with my charts showing temps and super short/funky cycles she seemed to dismiss my concerns, so I don't feel like I got ANY real answers.

I used OPK's for the first few days this cycle, but decided to wait until after I saw the doc and stopped, so I didn't confirm O, my temps and CM do look like I O'ed though.


----------



## AidensMama

I also had a big temp did and some spotting on CD 14, and a bout of back pain/cramping, I definitely thought AF was going to show around cd 15 or so like the last few cycles, but then the spotting stopped and I haven't seen any inclination that the witch is on her way yet.

Right around the time of the dip and spotting I had an 'episode' in Walmart where I suddenly got super dizzy and felt like I was going to faint. I had to sit down in the aisle, and right before I sat down hubby looked at me and said "are you ok? you look terribly, you have HUGE dark circles under your eyes." I had to lean on the cart the entire time we were waiting to check out because I was scared I might pass out, and as soon as we got to the parking lot I threw up, and got sick a few time right after we got home. It was confusing because it was right around the time Hubby was getting sick, but it went away by the next morning for me, and didn't seem to be the same sickness he had. 

When I was pregnant with DS I had several of the same sort of "episodes" and weirdly, once in Walmart I actually blacked out, fell down and busted my chin open. It was totally scary and embarrassing because the manager insisted I be pushed in a wheel chair to my car and they made a big fuss. I ended up needing an iron supplement with that preg, and it all sort of felt like Deja Vu. I was a few month into my preg with DS when I started having the 'spells', and so I thought perhaps I might have concieved last cycle, AF was only like 3 days and pretty light, so I bought some cheap store brand (food lion) tests and got a BFN. The spotting and dip were right around what would have been close to correct timing for implantation, and since it was only a little spotting that went away I'm staying hopeful and plan to test again with FMU in a few days (trying to hold out till 13 or 14 dpo to reduce the chances of a false BFN). I don't know if the B6 is starting to help with my LP and my cycle in general, or whats up, but I guess I'll just have to keep waiting and seeing.

Not having really any symptoms except that I've been super emotional (however it's been hectic, and I'm pretty high strung, so not chalking that up to much in the way of a "symptom") and a little fatigue today. Also having TONS of creamy CM, it was TAN for a day or two, then late last night it was sort of "cloudy" but stretchy, almost looked like EWCM, but not clear at all. Today it's creamy and sort of whitish again...


----------



## AidensMama

And yes, back to classes. Yesterday was the first day of my first math course since starting my degree. Slow starting, though I'm sure in a few weeks I'll be BUSY, BUSY, BUSY with that as well. :book:


----------



## Krissykat1006

sausages said:


> Sorry here's the original!

Def test again tomorrow with FMU :) FX's!!! :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

It's not the pound shop tests I've fallen out with, it's the eBay cheapies. 

Should be attached is my FMU test today :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0006.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## dovkav123

I have chills, is it truth you got faint positive?
I wish wish wish it'll turn darker day after day.
Are you doing blood test too?:flower:


----------



## charlie00134

If you're meaning me I'll be doing a better test tonight. My clinic don't do bloods though, I may ask my doctor.


----------



## loulou82baby

AidensMama said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidensMama said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! :hi:
> 
> I know I've been away for a while. My DS had to have surgery on his hand this week, Hubby was really sick and of course needed to be babied as well, and things have just been really hectic.
> 
> I've missed you all, been staying in touch with some of you through the FB group, but I totally feel out of the loop. Gonna try to spend some time going through old pages and catching up with whats going on with everyone.
> 
> Seeing lots of new faces too. :flower: Just wishing everyone lots of luck, sending TONS of good vibes and Babydust :dust:
> 
> Promise I won't stay away so long this time. FX'ed that we see some late October/ November :bfp: 's soon! <3
> 
> I hope your boys get well soon! Welcome back! How are you, besides going crazy with everything? Are you back to classes yet? Did you get yourself to the doc in all the craziness you've had going on? Answers? Yes...this is twenty questions lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes for my boys! They both seem to be doing better, Hubs is back to work, and Aiden (DS) seems to be healing well, he's a bit cranky and the pain meds are keeping him kinda sleepy, but all seems to be going well.
> 
> Currently on CD 19 (woohoo, a bit longer than they have been) and 10 dpo according to FF and OF, but I think I'm not sure I agree and feel like I might be more like 11 or 12 dpo. The doctor was totally unhelpful, basically she brushed me off and told me that "as we get OLDER our cycles do funny things" (im not even quite 25 yet, so the "getting older" thing doesn't sit well with me, when should I have started having babies? As a teenager?) She did order basic bloods to check my thyroid, blood sugar, cholesterol, etc, but that's about it. I'm going to see a new doc and get a second opinion. Even with my charts showing temps and super short/funky cycles she seemed to dismiss my concerns, so I don't feel like I got ANY real answers.
> 
> I used OPK's for the first few days this cycle, but decided to wait until after I saw the doc and stopped, so I didn't confirm O, my temps and CM do look like I O'ed though.Click to expand...

I'm glad your boys are better:) I'm sorry you didn't get any answers from the doc. Sometimes it seems like they really don't want to be bothered even tho that's exactly what they signed up for! A paycheck is what's it's all about for some, which is so sad, doctors used to be one of the most trustworthy/compassionate people there were! I would definitely get a second (and maybe third) opinion, maybe you'll find a great doc in the process :) You are way to young for age to be used as an excuse, my cycles started to get funky after I turned 31, and I still think that's too young. I know that our hormones do change throughout the years and that some people are affected more than others, maybe you're just sensitive :winkwink: I'm am super happy that you have made it to cd 19, maybe you will straiten out on your own! That would be awesome! I think they say as long as you have at least a 12/13 day lp you should be in great shape for conceiving? You definitely know your body better than anyone else, so I'm sure you are right about your after o signs. I still have my Fx'd for you and I hope everything gets sorted out and you get your bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

sausages said:


> Sorry about AF Movinmama! Will you be trying next cycle? X
> 
> Charlie, why do you hate pound shop tests? I like the sure sign ones from home bargains - never an evap!
> 
> I tested bfn this morning with a cheapie and the fancy pants new super early test. Then this evening I see a line!! It's soooo feint and doesn't pickup in the photo all that well. I also don't know whether to trust these tests because I've not used this particular type of eBay cheapie before. Here's so e pics of the squinter as requested! ;)

Thanks hun! I definitely think I see something there, especially in the original, and it looks like it has color! I hope it gets darker for you! Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

charlie00134 said:


> It's not the pound shop tests I've fallen out with, it's the eBay cheapies.
> 
> Should be attached is my FMU test today :)

Thanks for the pic! Either I have line eye, or there is a faint line there?! It doesn't even seem that faint, is it darker in person? This is so exciting! Keep us posted! :hugs: Fx'd!!

I can definitely see that without enlarging the picture!


----------



## OhTheJoy

Can i join? i am due AF on the 29-30th but knowing me ill test before lol


----------



## charlie00134

It's definitely darker in real life. I'm classing it as BfaintP. I'm going to confirm with a FRER tonight


----------



## allisonmh

AF expected today, no sign of her yet, but still getting BFNs. So annoying!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

allisonmh said:


> AF expected today, no sign of her yet, but still getting BFNs. So annoying!!

Me too! We're like twins :)

Cramping picked up again this morning, so I took Advil instead of Midol. They must not be menstral cramps because about half an hour after takinig the Advil my cramps are gone. Guess now I'm in limbo, waiting for something to happen.

Good luck Allison! Hope AF doesn't show for either of us.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

charlie00134 said:


> It's definitely darker in real life. I'm classing it as BfaintP. I'm going to confirm with a FRER tonight

Good luck hun!!! fx'd


----------



## sausages

Charlieeee!!!! I see that! Congratulations!!! I am so looking forward to your BFatPositive with the FRER tonight! :D

Here are my BFN's from FMU. :( Yes, i know, i did four tests in one go... :wacko:

https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/01ea591f0ce8a3bb7d1bcd8feca24940532b720f30.jpg

https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/0156eef071933b3651b591403267aa9b2bfd431c38.jpg

And this is one i did with SMU - The back of my hand looks mental!! I have the skin of an 80 year old!!!

https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/01b691c652ece33d919e18d78623e4a5eea02e2a84.jpg


----------



## loulou82baby

sausages said:


> Charlieeee!!!! I see that! Congratulations!!! I am so looking forward to your BFatPositive with the FRER tonight! :D
> 
> Here are my BFN's from FMU. :( Yes, i know, i did four tests in one go... :wacko:
> 
> https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/01ea591f0ce8a3bb7d1bcd8feca24940532b720f30.jpg
> 
> https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/0156eef071933b3651b591403267aa9b2bfd431c38.jpg
> 
> And this is one i did with SMU - The back of my hand looks mental!! I have the skin of an 80 year old!!!
> 
> https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/01b691c652ece33d919e18d78623e4a5eea02e2a84.jpg

I must have line eye, I can see lines, esp on the smu test! And nobody is judging about 4 tests in one go lol, gotta try all of them! I can't wait for updates, hopefully with some nice, dark lines! :flower: Fx'd!!!!!


----------



## sausages

Ha ha! Cheers hun! I wonder what is the MOST different brands of tests someone has done in one go? I think four is my record so far.


----------



## loulou82baby

charlie00134 said:


> It's definitely darker in real life. I'm classing it as BfaintP. I'm going to confirm with a FRER tonight

I can't wait to see the FRER!!! In my time of stalking threads it seems that a lot of ladies have luck with early detection on the test that you posted before. I wish we could get them here in the US :haha: I think all of the ones I've seen with lines have all turned out :bfp: !!! I'm impatiently waiting for the next test :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

sausages said:


> Ha ha! Cheers hun! I wonder what is the MOST different brands of tests someone has done in one go? I think four is my record so far.

That's a pretty good record! I don't usually have more than 2-3 different brands on hand, I can't wait to try them :haha: I may have to start experimenting with them, to check for evaps of course lol :winkwink:


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> AF expected today, no sign of her yet, but still getting BFNs. So annoying!!
> 
> Me too! We're like twins :)
> 
> Cramping picked up again this morning, so I took Advil instead of Midol. They must not be menstral cramps because about half an hour after takinig the Advil my cramps are gone. Guess now I'm in limbo, waiting for something to happen.
> 
> Good luck Allison! Hope AF doesn't show for either of us.Click to expand...

I'm still holding hope for both of you ladies :flower:


----------



## Clovercandy

I'm 8dpo. I'll be testing in a few days....I don't really feel anything unusual :nope:


----------



## loulou82baby

Clovercandy said:


> I'm 8dpo. I'll be testing in a few days....I don't really feel anything unusual :nope:

Welcome Clover! GL to you and lots of baby dust :dust: !!!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Sausages I'm sure . Can see something in the smu. Fingers crossed


----------



## sausages

Thanks Charlie! 

Welcome Clover, and good luck!! :D


----------



## loulou82baby

Ok, so I just tried out my pink handled wondfo with tap water, and my tap is not pregnant! Even now, 16 mins later there is no line, no evap, no indent. I thought I could see an antibody strip for a min, but they don't bother me since they're white. I'm so excited to poas next month! lol :haha:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Welcome to all our new ladies x


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm new to this forum, and am embarrassed to admit I just spent three hrs reading through this thread :-$ !!!

First off, best of luck to all you ladies who have been trying without success thus far!!!! It always happens when you least expect.

I've been stalking the internet for almost the entire month!! And nothing puts my mind at ease, so reading these posts has really lifted my spirit.

I'm not expecting any sort of instantaneous pregnancy, since this is only my first month trying, but it's beyond nerve racking to wait for my expected AF.

Just for a little background, I've been off BC since around May. I got married Sept 7 :happydance: !! But we've been using the pull out method along with the occasional condom, up til Oct 12, when by surprise my hubby decided now was the time to start! 

At first I thought maybe he came inside me by accident, but I was too hopeful to ask, lol. But the next day he was like "I'm surprised I havnt seen any charges from walgreens or cvs on the card" It was too cute how excited he's been, but I had to explain it doesn happen that fast (I wish, haha).

I'd love some support though! I'm afraid to take a test too early, cause I just feel like it'll be BFN, and I don't wanna jynx myself! I have a very regular 28 day cycle, occasionally I start 1 day before or after the expected day. I should get AF Nov 1! Wish me luck!!

When do you guys recommended I test?


----------



## Dreambaby69

:shrug:I don't know what the heck is wrong with my body. I generally have a 5 days period with the first 2 days very heavy and with cramps and the 3rd and 4th medium and the 5th light or just spotting. But this period 1st and 2nd were medium and no cramps, 3rd very minimal spotting and today is 4th day and hardly anything only when i wipe and it is barely visible WTH :shrug::growlmad:. Anybody have a clue or experienced this before cos i am really worried now. HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> I'm new to this forum, and am embarrassed to admit I just spent three hrs reading through this thread :-$ !!!
> 
> First off, best of luck to all you ladies who have been trying without success thus far!!!! It always happens when you least expect.
> 
> I've been stalking the internet for almost the entire month!! And nothing puts my mind at ease, so reading these posts has really lifted my spirit.
> 
> I'm not expecting any sort of instantaneous pregnancy, since this is only my first month trying, but it's beyond nerve racking to wait for my expected AF.
> 
> Just for a little background, I've been off BC since around May. I got married Sept 7 :happydance: !! But we've been using the pull out method along with the occasional condom, up til Oct 12, when by surprise my hubby decided now was the time to start!
> 
> At first I thought maybe he came inside me by accident, but I was too hopeful to ask, lol. But the next day he was like "I'm surprised I havnt seen any charges from walgreens or cvs on the card" It was too cute how excited he's been, but I had to explain it doesn happen that fast (I wish, haha).
> 
> I'd love some support though! I'm afraid to take a test too early, cause I just feel like it'll be BFN, and I don't wanna jynx myself! I have a very regular 28 day cycle, occasionally I start 1 day before or after the expected day. I should get AF Nov 1! Wish me luck!!
> 
> When do you guys recommended I test?


first of all welcome :hugs:

2ndly how many dpo r u?


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> This made me :rofl: !! My bed hair is faaarrr from sexy!! LOL!! My oh wont come back to bed once he's already up, gotta catch him before that :winkwink: I'm starting right after af is over...tomorrow hopefully! Sperm Meets Egg Plan- bd every other day til pos opk, then 3 days strait, take a day off, then bd once more (I may have to do my own version, but going to try and get it pretty close to this:) )
> 
> I'm so glad you feel better! Sleep is magical :happydance: You needn't feel silly if you get a pos opk! I'm sure there are several things that can explain what you're feeling, and not all of them mean you're crazy :winkwink: :wacko: lol. Being so in tune with our bodies while ttc just lets up notice things we've never noticed before, and we can take the smallest thing and turn it into a big symptom lol :haha: Was your af regular/normal? You sound preggo lol...just saying...maybe it is wanting and hoping so much...our bodies are misleading sometimes...sneaky, wicked things :growlmad::dohh: Either way you will have some answers soon enough! I have definitely o'd around the end of af before, as this is how I got preggo with my dd, I distinctly remember spotting kinda heavy, dtd, spotting stopped immediately, 2 wks later bfp! Anything is possible, tho my ob/gyn said it wasn't, I knew that was the only time I dtd that month! But...I'm hoping you didn't miss o and you get some nice, bright lines before you go away, and also wanted to say that I've heard the 2 days before o are the most fertile... :sex: like crazy!

He was half dressed :blush: obviously too much effort!
Your smep plan sounds good! And may help me out. I'm excited for you to start bding again :happydance: it's so much better actively trying than waiting around.

Turns out I was whacko. I took a cheap pg test and of course it was negative.
So now I do feel very silly, and even more so after an almost positive opk yesterday! But my cm is as whacko as me, last cycle around o I had mass amounts of EWCM which was comforting. But this cycle is unsettling, tues I had a small amount of EWCM so I opk tested and just faint. Wed I got a darker, half way there opk, but I had masssssssive amounts of thick white creamy cm!! I was like, whoa. And today I've had barely anything at all. But I've had bad right ovary pain so I'm going to go POA-opk-S *now*

:loo:

Ok so is this positive?!
It looks a bit darker IRL, I took the pic before 10mins though.

https://i40.tinypic.com/2vao4l2.jpg


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickle i would say the test is almost there by tomorrow it should be. But just bed just incase


----------



## mirandaprice

Dreambaby69 said:


> first of all welcome :hugs:
> 
> 2ndly how many dpo r u?


Thanks! I'm not 100% sure, according the online calculaters since I have a 28 day cycle I should of Ovulated the 18th, but I'm thinking I did closer to 14-16 due to cm.


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> first of all welcome :hugs:
> 
> 2ndly how many dpo r u?
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm not 100% sure, according the online calculaters since I have a 28 day cycle I should of Ovulated the 18th, but I'm thinking I did closer to 14-16 due to cm.Click to expand...

if u O'd on the 18th that would make u roughly 6dpo which is too early so i would wait a couple of days then test. Good luck x


----------



## Krissykat1006

charlie00134 said:


> It's not the pound shop tests I've fallen out with, it's the eBay cheapies.
> 
> Should be attached is my FMU test today :)

:hugs: FX's!!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

mirandaprice said:


> I'm new to this forum, and am embarrassed to admit I just spent three hrs reading through this thread :-$ !!!
> 
> First off, best of luck to all you ladies who have been trying without success thus far!!!! It always happens when you least expect.
> 
> I've been stalking the internet for almost the entire month!! And nothing puts my mind at ease, so reading these posts has really lifted my spirit.
> 
> I'm not expecting any sort of instantaneous pregnancy, since this is only my first month trying, but it's beyond nerve racking to wait for my expected AF.
> 
> Just for a little background, I've been off BC since around May. I got married Sept 7 :happydance: !! But we've been using the pull out method along with the occasional condom, up til Oct 12, when by surprise my hubby decided now was the time to start!
> 
> At first I thought maybe he came inside me by accident, but I was too hopeful to ask, lol. But the next day he was like "I'm surprised I havnt seen any charges from walgreens or cvs on the card" It was too cute how excited he's been, but I had to explain it doesn happen that fast (I wish, haha).
> 
> I'd love some support though! I'm afraid to take a test too early, cause I just feel like it'll be BFN, and I don't wanna jynx myself! I have a very regular 28 day cycle, occasionally I start 1 day before or after the expected day. I should get AF Nov 1! Wish me luck!!
> 
> When do you guys recommended I test?

I commend you for making it through all the post...we've grown quite a bit lol!

FX's and baby dust :) As for what test, avoid the blue dyes I've heard they give the worst false positives!:hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

I think it's a beautiful thing to see so much support and positive words/thoughts! I really do wish the best of luck to all you ladies!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> :shrug:I don't know what the heck is wrong with my body. I generally have a 5 days period with the first 2 days very heavy and with cramps and the 3rd and 4th medium and the 5th light or just spotting. But this period 1st and 2nd were medium and no cramps, 3rd very minimal spotting and today is 4th day and hardly anything only when i wipe and it is barely visible WTH :shrug::growlmad:. Anybody have a clue or experienced this before cos i am really worried now. HELP!!!!!!!

Could just be stress throwing it out of whack maybe?:shrug: Mine were 5 days with 1 day heavy with cramps, 3 mediums and 1 light/spotting...which I sometimes had cramps sometimes I didn't, and sometimes I only would have 3 days of noticible AF with the 4th and 5rg being spotty.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> This made me :rofl: !! My bed hair is faaarrr from sexy!! LOL!! My oh wont come back to bed once he's already up, gotta catch him before that :winkwink: I'm starting right after af is over...tomorrow hopefully! Sperm Meets Egg Plan- bd every other day til pos opk, then 3 days strait, take a day off, then bd once more (I may have to do my own version, but going to try and get it pretty close to this:) )
> 
> I'm so glad you feel better! Sleep is magical :happydance: You needn't feel silly if you get a pos opk! I'm sure there are several things that can explain what you're feeling, and not all of them mean you're crazy :winkwink: :wacko: lol. Being so in tune with our bodies while ttc just lets up notice things we've never noticed before, and we can take the smallest thing and turn it into a big symptom lol :haha: Was your af regular/normal? You sound preggo lol...just saying...maybe it is wanting and hoping so much...our bodies are misleading sometimes...sneaky, wicked things :growlmad::dohh: Either way you will have some answers soon enough! I have definitely o'd around the end of af before, as this is how I got preggo with my dd, I distinctly remember spotting kinda heavy, dtd, spotting stopped immediately, 2 wks later bfp! Anything is possible, tho my ob/gyn said it wasn't, I knew that was the only time I dtd that month! But...I'm hoping you didn't miss o and you get some nice, bright lines before you go away, and also wanted to say that I've heard the 2 days before o are the most fertile... :sex: like crazy!
> 
> He was half dressed :blush: obviously too much effort!
> Your smep plan sounds good! And may help me out. I'm excited for you to start bding again :happydance: it's so much better actively trying than waiting around.
> 
> Turns out I was whacko. I took a cheap pg test and of course it was negative.
> So now I do feel very silly, and even more so after an almost positive opk yesterday! But my cm is as whacko as me, last cycle around o I had mass amounts of EWCM which was comforting. But this cycle is unsettling, tues I had a small amount of EWCM so I opk tested and just faint. Wed I got a darker, half way there opk, but I had masssssssive amounts of thick white creamy cm!! I was like, whoa. And today I've had barely anything at all. But I've had bad right ovary pain so I'm going to go POA-opk-S *now*
> 
> :loo:
> 
> Ok so is this positive?!
> It looks a bit darker IRL, I took the pic before 10mins though.
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/2vao4l2.jpgClick to expand...

That looks pretty close, the surge can happen quick so maybe try again in about 6-8 hours?

FX's!! :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

My cramping is much better today. They're still existent but not as painful. AF is due today and so far no sign of her....


----------



## loulou82baby

mirandaprice said:


> I'm new to this forum, and am embarrassed to admit I just spent three hrs reading through this thread :-$ !!!
> 
> First off, best of luck to all you ladies who have been trying without success thus far!!!! It always happens when you least expect.
> 
> I've been stalking the internet for almost the entire month!! And nothing puts my mind at ease, so reading these posts has really lifted my spirit.
> 
> I'm not expecting any sort of instantaneous pregnancy, since this is only my first month trying, but it's beyond nerve racking to wait for my expected AF.
> 
> Just for a little background, I've been off BC since around May. I got married Sept 7 :happydance: !! But we've been using the pull out method along with the occasional condom, up til Oct 12, when by surprise my hubby decided now was the time to start!
> 
> At first I thought maybe he came inside me by accident, but I was too hopeful to ask, lol. But the next day he was like "I'm surprised I havnt seen any charges from walgreens or cvs on the card" It was too cute how excited he's been, but I had to explain it doesn happen that fast (I wish, haha).
> 
> I'd love some support though! I'm afraid to take a test too early, cause I just feel like it'll be BFN, and I don't wanna jynx myself! I have a very regular 28 day cycle, occasionally I start 1 day before or after the expected day. I should get AF Nov 1! Wish me luck!!
> 
> When do you guys recommended I test?

Welcome miranda! This is a great group of ladies and don't be embarrassed about reading through, I did the same thing! :) Congrats on your marriage and the hubby deciding he was ready to ttc :happydance: I'm a poas addict and test waaaayyyy too early, so I probably shouldn't give advice on that lol. I will say whenever you feel comfortable testing, do it! Everyone is different in that aspect, some can't take seeing a bfn so they just wait for af to come and test if she doesn't show. I take them and imagine lines :haha: I'm wishing you luck and baby dust :dust: It sure would be a nice surprise to get a :bfp: your 1st cycle trying, esp after such a nice surprise from your hubby wanting to try :flower: Fx'd for you! Stick around and keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> :shrug:I don't know what the heck is wrong with my body. I generally have a 5 days period with the first 2 days very heavy and with cramps and the 3rd and 4th medium and the 5th light or just spotting. But this period 1st and 2nd were medium and no cramps, 3rd very minimal spotting and today is 4th day and hardly anything only when i wipe and it is barely visible WTH :shrug::growlmad:. Anybody have a clue or experienced this before cos i am really worried now. HELP!!!!!!!

Mine change like that every so often. It used to be one month like what you described your normal as, and the next month like what you have now. It went every other month like that for about a yr and now I'm back to just the heavy stuff! I liked the other way better!!! :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> This made me :rofl: !! My bed hair is faaarrr from sexy!! LOL!! My oh wont come back to bed once he's already up, gotta catch him before that :winkwink: I'm starting right after af is over...tomorrow hopefully! Sperm Meets Egg Plan- bd every other day til pos opk, then 3 days strait, take a day off, then bd once more (I may have to do my own version, but going to try and get it pretty close to this:) )
> 
> I'm so glad you feel better! Sleep is magical :happydance: You needn't feel silly if you get a pos opk! I'm sure there are several things that can explain what you're feeling, and not all of them mean you're crazy :winkwink: :wacko: lol. Being so in tune with our bodies while ttc just lets up notice things we've never noticed before, and we can take the smallest thing and turn it into a big symptom lol :haha: Was your af regular/normal? You sound preggo lol...just saying...maybe it is wanting and hoping so much...our bodies are misleading sometimes...sneaky, wicked things :growlmad::dohh: Either way you will have some answers soon enough! I have definitely o'd around the end of af before, as this is how I got preggo with my dd, I distinctly remember spotting kinda heavy, dtd, spotting stopped immediately, 2 wks later bfp! Anything is possible, tho my ob/gyn said it wasn't, I knew that was the only time I dtd that month! But...I'm hoping you didn't miss o and you get some nice, bright lines before you go away, and also wanted to say that I've heard the 2 days before o are the most fertile... :sex: like crazy!
> 
> He was half dressed :blush: obviously too much effort!
> Your smep plan sounds good! And may help me out. I'm excited for you to start bding again :happydance: it's so much better actively trying than waiting around.
> 
> Turns out I was whacko. I took a cheap pg test and of course it was negative.
> So now I do feel very silly, and even more so after an almost positive opk yesterday! But my cm is as whacko as me, last cycle around o I had mass amounts of EWCM which was comforting. But this cycle is unsettling, tues I had a small amount of EWCM so I opk tested and just faint. Wed I got a darker, half way there opk, but I had masssssssive amounts of thick white creamy cm!! I was like, whoa. And today I've had barely anything at all. But I've had bad right ovary pain so I'm going to go POA-opk-S *now*
> 
> :loo:
> 
> Ok so is this positive?!
> It looks a bit darker IRL, I took the pic before 10mins though.
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/2vao4l2.jpgClick to expand...

You aren't silly...our bodies are!!! I feel like they change so much all of the time, but we never notice unless we're ttc. I don't have experience with the opk's, but had to try one when they came in :winkwink: and I have to say that looks pretty close to positive/almost positive. I think the test line has to be as dark or darker than the control for a true positive. Get bding anyways!!! The :sex: is the best part of all this craziness, of course until a :bfp: shows up!

OOOhhhhh and....I'm going to try and start the bding marathon tonight (even tho it's only cd6), as long as my oh can stay awake until the kids go to bed lol. I've been trying to earn brownie points with him by making his lunches for work and making him sweet treats that he loves :) Made him apple crisp last night (he's been talking about wanting some for days) and don't ya know he fell asleep within 2 mins of finishing his last bite! Grrrr....


----------



## sausages

Welcome mirandaprice!! :) Glad your DH is on board, it must be very exciting trying for the first time!! EEP! If it were me i would buy a bunch of cheapo dip tests and test at least once a day from now until AF/BFP, but i am a total POAS addict!! If you want to be more sensible i'd maybe wait until after the weekend. ;)

Well, i held my pee for 5 hours and did another test. 

https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/01cdbd262b9292840118dfc4ebb05f8be885c78689.jpg

So disappointed! :( I know its' still early, but you know when you just get the feeling it isn't your time. I'd like to say i won't test tomorrow, but i know i will. Sigh.


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> You aren't silly...our bodies are!!! I feel like they change so much all of the time, but we never notice unless we're ttc. I don't have experience with the opk's, but had to try one when they came in :winkwink: and I have to say that looks pretty close to positive/almost positive. I think the test line has to be as dark or darker than the control for a true positive. Get bding anyways!!! The :sex: is the best part of all this craziness, of course until a :bfp: shows up!
> 
> OOOhhhhh and....I'm going to try and start the bding marathon tonight (even tho it's only cd6), as long as my oh can stay awake until the kids go to bed lol. I've been trying to earn brownie points with him by making his lunches for work and making him sweet treats that he loves :) Made him apple crisp last night (he's been talking about wanting some for days) and don't ya know he fell asleep within 2 mins of finishing his last bite! Grrrr....

True, I never really took notice before, just like, ugh here come the mother-f-cramps!! I really don't get my cm though. Hope it doesn't stop the little swimmers. I must provide minuscule rubber rings and armbands. It's hard to be in the mood to bd when my damn ovary hurts! Sitting down was painful last night so I was like nooooo way :wacko: 

Yay!! Bding marathon start date together :haha:
Your oh sounds just like mine, and if this is before kids, god help me later on!! He's so bad with tv. I let him have the remote after 7, usually football that he MUST watch, but fall asleep 2min later :dohh:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> You aren't silly...our bodies are!!! I feel like they change so much all of the time, but we never notice unless we're ttc. I don't have experience with the opk's, but had to try one when they came in :winkwink: and I have to say that looks pretty close to positive/almost positive. I think the test line has to be as dark or darker than the control for a true positive. Get bding anyways!!! The :sex: is the best part of all this craziness, of course until a :bfp: shows up!
> 
> OOOhhhhh and....I'm going to try and start the bding marathon tonight (even tho it's only cd6), as long as my oh can stay awake until the kids go to bed lol. I've been trying to earn brownie points with him by making his lunches for work and making him sweet treats that he loves :) Made him apple crisp last night (he's been talking about wanting some for days) and don't ya know he fell asleep within 2 mins of finishing his last bite! Grrrr....
> 
> True, I never really took notice before, just like, ugh here come the mother-f-cramps!! I really don't get my cm though. Hope it doesn't stop the little swimmers. I must provide minuscule rubber rings and armbands. It's hard to be in the mood to bd when my damn ovary hurts! Sitting down was painful last night so I was like nooooo way :wacko:
> 
> Yay!! Bding marathon start date together :haha:
> Your oh sounds just like mine, and if this is before kids, god help me later on!! He's so bad with tv. I let him have the remote after 7, usually football that he MUST watch, but fall asleep 2min later :dohh:Click to expand...

I always feel like complete shit when I'm o ing also...does make it hard to want to bd! I keep telling myself it's for the greater good lol. The cm could be a problem, but our bodies usually know what they need to do, and we usually produce more when getting excited for :sex:, so I wouldn't worry about it too much :) My every other day plan is going to be extremely hard to execute with our opposite schedules and him falling asleep on the couch at least 5 nights a week with the remote in his hand, but I'm going to try and bribe him into it lol. I'm not sure how yet, but I'm gonna figure something out! He's not opposed to the plan (actually thinks it's a great idea), he just has trouble staying awake for it lol...men!! :haha:

My oh and the kids fight over what to watch all the time, he wins, but then they get mad when he falls asleep right after :dohh: He loves hockey and I can't follow the puck lol and the kids hate that their team always loses. Some would say I live in a nut house....:wacko: :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

sausages said:


> Welcome mirandaprice!! :) Glad your DH is on board, it must be very exciting trying for the first time!! EEP! If it were me i would buy a bunch of cheapo dip tests and test at least once a day from now until AF/BFP, but i am a total POAS addict!! If you want to be more sensible i'd maybe wait until after the weekend. ;)
> 
> Well, i held my pee for 5 hours and did another test.
> 
> https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/01cdbd262b9292840118dfc4ebb05f8be885c78689.jpg
> 
> So disappointed! :( I know its' still early, but you know when you just get the feeling it isn't your time. I'd like to say i won't test tomorrow, but i know i will. Sigh.

So I may be totally nuts, but I still think I see a line! Maybe it's just those ic's (or my eyes), but I do see something. It's frustrating to be a poas addict hun, try and keep your chin up and all you can do is keep testing or wait it out :flower: It is still early! :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

loulou82baby said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> Welcome mirandaprice!! :) Glad your DH is on board, it must be very exciting trying for the first time!! EEP! If it were me i would buy a bunch of cheapo dip tests and test at least once a day from now until AF/BFP, but i am a total POAS addict!! If you want to be more sensible i'd maybe wait until after the weekend. ;)
> 
> Well, i held my pee for 5 hours and did another test.
> 
> https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/01cdbd262b9292840118dfc4ebb05f8be885c78689.jpg
> 
> So disappointed! :( I know its' still early, but you know when you just get the feeling it isn't your time. I'd like to say i won't test tomorrow, but i know i will. Sigh.
> 
> So I may be totally nuts, but I still think I see a line! Maybe it's just those ic's (or my eyes), but I do see something. It's frustrating to be a poas addict hun, try and keep your chin up and all you can do is keep testing or wait it out :flower: It is still early! :hugs:Click to expand...

It's not just me then! I swear I see a very faint positive. Hopefully it develops over the next few days.

Those with over pains, try doggy. Sound odd but it's less pressure on your abdomen plus its gets the spermies closer to the cervix apparently. The thing you learn when you're at this for so long.


----------



## Pickletilly

I stare at my ic's for ages in diff lights cause im convinced I see a faint line, but i think it's because we know exactly where the line should be.

(But I see it too!)


----------



## Krissykat1006

I think I see something too...so we can all be locked up in a crazy room together LOL!


----------



## charlie00134

FRER proves it. Woop woop
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0004.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Krissykat1006

charlie00134 said:


> FRER proves it. Woop woop

:happydance::happydance: Congrats!! :happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::cloud9::hugs::hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

I'm in for the crazy room together! :rofl: It'd probably still be less crazy than my house :winkwink:

I've decided I like ebay way better than amazon! I ordered from both on Friday, and got my ebay order Monday, 1 thing from amazon on Tuesday, and just checked my order status on amazon and most of the items aren't even shipped yet! That's crazy, considering they gave me an expected delivery date of today and it hasn't even shipped lol :wacko:


----------



## Pickletilly

charlie00134 said:


> FRER proves it. Woop woop

Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

charlie00134 said:


> FRER proves it. Woop woop

Oh goodness!!! Those are some beautiful lines!!!! Congrats, congrats, congrats!!! C'mon sticky, sticky bean!!! Yaaayyyy!!!!! I'm so happy and excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: 

:happydance::thumbup::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:\\:D/=D&gt;


----------



## DenyseGiguere

charlie00134 said:


> FRER proves it. Woop woop

Ohhhhh look at that!!! Congrats hun!!! xx

:happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Still no AF for me...

Going to pick up a couple of cheapie tests I think and start testing tomorrow, I'll be 1 day late.


----------



## MizzyRoze

charlie00134 said:


> FRER proves it. Woop woop

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## sausages

charlie00134 said:


> FRER proves it. Woop woop

AAAHHHH!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I bet you're absolutely elated!!!! :D

(Now i have to do the part where i tell you about this website: www.vasapraevia.co.uk because i tell ALL my friends about it so that they can avoid the heartache i had to endure. So everyone take a look! I'm always happy to answer any questions about it.)


----------



## charlie00134

Thank you everyone. I'm super nervous and will be crossing my fingers. I probably won't relax until after my dating scan.


----------



## sausages

charlie00134 said:


> Thank you everyone. I'm super nervous and will be crossing my fingers. I probably won't relax until after my dating scan.

In fact, i have just seen that you were doing IVF (wasn't sure if it was IVF or IUI) so please, please do get checked out for Vasa Praevia. The risk with IVF pregnancies is 1 in 300 which is crazy high to say they don't routinely screen for it. xxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie00134

sausages said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone. I'm super nervous and will be crossing my fingers. I probably won't relax until after my dating scan.
> 
> In fact, i have just seen that you were doing IVF (wasn't sure if it was IVF or IUI) so please, please do get checked out for Vasa Praevia. The risk with IVF pregnancies is 1 in 300 which is crazy high to say they don't routinely screen for it. xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I'll have a look into it :thumbup:


----------



## sausages

charlie00134 said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone. I'm super nervous and will be crossing my fingers. I probably won't relax until after my dating scan.
> 
> In fact, i have just seen that you were doing IVF (wasn't sure if it was IVF or IUI) so please, please do get checked out for Vasa Praevia. The risk with IVF pregnancies is 1 in 300 which is crazy high to say they don't routinely screen for it. xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'll have a look into it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Awesome! You might find you have to get a bit assertive with your care providers because like i said it's not routinely done on the NHS, but it's not worth the gamble. Don't trust what they say when they fob you off - get checked, it's a really simple check. They tried to fob me off about it during the pregnancy straight after the one where i lost a baby to it. I was like ARE YOU EFFING KIDDING ME?!?!


----------



## sausages

DenyseGiguere said:


> Still no AF for me...
> 
> Going to pick up a couple of cheapie tests I think and start testing tomorrow, I'll be 1 day late.

Oooh good luck!! I hope you will post photos??? :D


----------



## Pickletilly

Krissykat1006 said:


> That looks pretty close, the surge can happen quick so maybe try again in about 6-8 hours?
> 
> FX's!! :hugs:


I don't think I can hold my pee any longer!!! It's nearly 6hours! Is that long enough?! :blush:

Ps I look like the cat in my pic right now.


----------



## charlie00134

6 hours is fine, they say 4. Test test test


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> That looks pretty close, the surge can happen quick so maybe try again in about 6-8 hours?
> 
> FX's!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> I don't think I can hold my pee any longer!!! It's nearly 6hours! Is that long enough?! :blush:
> 
> Ps I look like the cat in my pic right now.Click to expand...

And the turkey is the pee stick LOL

yes pee!


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> That looks pretty close, the surge can happen quick so maybe try again in about 6-8 hours?
> 
> FX's!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> I don't think I can hold my pee any longer!!! It's nearly 6hours! Is that long enough?! :blush:
> 
> Ps I look like the cat in my pic right now.Click to expand...




Krissykat1006 said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> That looks pretty close, the surge can happen quick so maybe try again in about 6-8 hours?
> 
> FX's!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> I don't think I can hold my pee any longer!!! It's nearly 6hours! Is that long enough?! :blush:
> 
> Ps I look like the cat in my pic right now.Click to expand...
> 
> And the turkey is the pee stick LOL
> 
> yes pee!Click to expand...

I am :rofl: over here! hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!! I hope you get a good outcome after all that!!! :haha:


----------



## FutureBabyG

Pickletilly said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> That looks pretty close, the surge can happen quick so maybe try again in about 6-8 hours?
> 
> FX's!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> I don't think I can hold my pee any longer!!! It's nearly 6hours! Is that long enough?! :blush:
> 
> Ps I look like the cat in my pic right now.Click to expand...

Good Luck to you! Baby dust to you!


----------



## Bee Bee

I am 9DPO today. Had some light brown/reddish spot this morning during SMU. Then, when wiping the next time, a light pink wipe. It's been 4 hours since then and now clear. Also a bit crampy today. Temps are still good, so I am hoping this is implantation bleeding! FX!!

No clue when to expect AF, so this could be her. But I wont know for sure unless it gets a lot worse. I am planning on testing Saturday morning!

PS. Only symptoms I have been having is massive food aversion. Absolutely nothing sounds good and when i eat, I get about half way through and just do not want to eat anymore. Even if I am still hungry. I've been forcing myself to eat for days/been eating well past the point of not wanting to. Also, I was really sick on my plane rides the past few days. I usually dont have an issue with cabin pressure but it was really making me feel terrible.


----------



## BabyChaser09

loulou82baby said:


> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Denyse and Movin! Fx'd and we want pics of lines :)
> 
> Kk- let us know when you get results. Pregnancy is a hormonal roller coaster lol :haha:
> 
> Baby- glad to have you back! Your approach sounds great, the less stress the better :hugs:
> 
> allison- I didn't know that they could have 2 heads or tails either! My oh would get a kick out of that! So the doc said that's not a big deal? Very interesting and good to know, thanks! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> girl, after last time, i NEED a less stressful approach. I figure, I have an idea when I O, and I have the preseed. We'll just do the do and say our prayers. Tis' all. Hows things going on your end, Loulou?Click to expand...
> 
> They're going, waiting to bd lol. If my oh would come near me during any stage of af, probably would have started already :haha:
> 
> Are you taking prenatals? Just incase and the folic acid is important...other than that, make yourself lots of love!! Less stress=better sex anyways :thumbup: Enjoy yourself and hopefully end up with a good surprise :)Click to expand...
> 
> yesss!! i definitely have been taking prenatals every day, and i "eat my vitamins" by getting a huge range of fruits and veggies with lots of nutrients in them--especially those with folate! At this point, I'm like, i drove myself crazy. Now I just want to try it with a more relaxed approach, and by the end fo the year if I'm not preggo, hubby and I decided we'll just go to the doctor. We're at the 6 month mark now.Click to expand...
> 
> I commend you on all of the above! I love, love, love veggies!!! Fruit eh...not so much! The only things I like sweet are my coffee and my mixed drinks lol :haha: but I do try and get a good balance and supplement with oj:) I know it's so hard to be relaxed about ttc, I don't know how I ever did it before, but it really is the best approach. I don't ever remember feeling like a day took a week or a week took a month while casually trying and it happened pretty quickly when that wasn't what I was focused on. I'm going to try and relax more, but I still want to pee on stuff haha:), especially since I've never tried opk's. I'm curious to see if the signs my body gives me are right :shrug: I'm hoping November is a lucky month for all of us!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::rofl: at "I still want to pee on stuff"... lolll!! hysterical! i love OPKs, because i get to know when i'm going to ovulate. I love it but i just need to chill. for my own sanity!!


----------



## charlie00134

Bee Bee said:


> I am 9DPO today. Had some light brown/reddish spot this morning during SMU. Then, when wiping the next time, a light pink wipe. It's been 4 hours since then and now clear. Also a bit crampy today. Temps are still good, so I am hoping this is implantation bleeding! FX!!
> 
> No clue when to expect AF, so this could be her. But I wont know for sure unless it gets a lot worse. I am planning on testing Saturday morning!
> 
> PS. Only symptoms I have been having is massive food aversion. Absolutely nothing sounds good and when i eat, I get about half way through and just do not want to eat anymore. Even if I am still hungry. I've been forcing myself to eat for days/been eating well past the point of not wanting to. Also, I was really sick on my plane rides the past few days. I usually dont have an issue with cabin pressure but it was really making me feel terrible.

That sounds like implantation and could be good symptoms, I will keep my fingers crossed for you testing tomorrow x


----------



## sausages

Tests from this morning. The top one is my internet IC and the bottom one is a sure sign from home bargains. I have the original pic, a tweak and an invert.

https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/0153b127fafb3663e203420889e9489cfc139b6bc9.jpg

https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/0130cab804efad9261048d170c577113c19f676e26.jpg

https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/01efe82ce1207197788d8128c33fa3fa581ba97311.jpg


----------



## Davis_1016

Ok so period is due Monday..... Really wanting to poas right now!! All I have is a clearblue digi advanced, I've heard they're not great before a missed period. Any advice?


----------



## riana12

charlie00134 said:


> FRER proves it. Woop woop

congrat!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## mirandaprice

charlie00134, YAY! Congrats on the BFP!!!


FX'd Bee Bee!


----------



## loulou82baby

BabyChaser09 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyChaser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Denyse and Movin! Fx'd and we want pics of lines :)
> 
> Kk- let us know when you get results. Pregnancy is a hormonal roller coaster lol :haha:
> 
> Baby- glad to have you back! Your approach sounds great, the less stress the better :hugs:
> 
> allison- I didn't know that they could have 2 heads or tails either! My oh would get a kick out of that! So the doc said that's not a big deal? Very interesting and good to know, thanks! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> girl, after last time, i NEED a less stressful approach. I figure, I have an idea when I O, and I have the preseed. We'll just do the do and say our prayers. Tis' all. Hows things going on your end, Loulou?Click to expand...
> 
> They're going, waiting to bd lol. If my oh would come near me during any stage of af, probably would have started already :haha:
> 
> Are you taking prenatals? Just incase and the folic acid is important...other than that, make yourself lots of love!! Less stress=better sex anyways :thumbup: Enjoy yourself and hopefully end up with a good surprise :)Click to expand...
> 
> yesss!! i definitely have been taking prenatals every day, and i "eat my vitamins" by getting a huge range of fruits and veggies with lots of nutrients in them--especially those with folate! At this point, I'm like, i drove myself crazy. Now I just want to try it with a more relaxed approach, and by the end fo the year if I'm not preggo, hubby and I decided we'll just go to the doctor. We're at the 6 month mark now.Click to expand...
> 
> I commend you on all of the above! I love, love, love veggies!!! Fruit eh...not so much! The only things I like sweet are my coffee and my mixed drinks lol :haha: but I do try and get a good balance and supplement with oj:) I know it's so hard to be relaxed about ttc, I don't know how I ever did it before, but it really is the best approach. I don't ever remember feeling like a day took a week or a week took a month while casually trying and it happened pretty quickly when that wasn't what I was focused on. I'm going to try and relax more, but I still want to pee on stuff haha:), especially since I've never tried opk's. I'm curious to see if the signs my body gives me are right :shrug: I'm hoping November is a lucky month for all of us!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::rofl: at "I still want to pee on stuff"... lolll!! hysterical! i love OPKs, because i get to know when i'm going to ovulate. I love it but i just need to chill. for my own sanity!!Click to expand...

I totally understand!! That's the downside is all of this stuff makes us crazy!! I'm going to try and make light of it, I just really want to know if the signals my body gives are right at o, before, or after, and I get to poas, can't go wrong lol :haha: We would like you to please keep your sanity, you may need it at some point and it's one of those things that's hard to get back once you lose it! :winkwink:


----------



## loulou82baby

Davis_1016 said:


> Ok so period is due Monday..... Really wanting to poas right now!! All I have is a clearblue digi advanced, I've heard they're not great before a missed period. Any advice?

I would look up what the sensitivity is online, I think that one may be 25, which is pretty comparable to all of the early result tests, but I could be wrong lol. If I was you I would be on my way to walmart for an .88 cheapie or going to the dollar store lol. Digi's are expensive and I would definitely save that for a confirmation if you get a good line on another test :) I started to poas 7/8 days before my period was due, so I say :test: lol. Good luck hun and lots of baby dust :dust: Let us know what you decide and when you test :flower::hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

sausages said:


> Tests from this morning. The top one is my internet IC and the bottom one is a sure sign from home bargains. I have the original pic, a tweak and an invert.
> 
> https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/0153b127fafb3663e203420889e9489cfc139b6bc9.jpg
> 
> https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/0130cab804efad9261048d170c577113c19f676e26.jpg
> 
> https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/01efe82ce1207197788d8128c33fa3fa581ba97311.jpg

Ok so I definitely see something on the blue handled ones! Is there any difference in sensitivity of the two tests? I am so hoping this is it for you! :hugs:

Ok, so I just looked again, and are the lines supposed to be in the same place on both tests? I'm not trying to sound stupid, but I feel like I can see something a little more to the left on the green tests. I may need a padded room, this I'm aware of lol...


----------



## DenyseGiguere

1 day late and still no sign of AF....BFN on a dollar store test this morning. Not sure what's going on. Guess I'm still in limbo. :wacko:


----------



## loulou82baby

Bee Bee said:


> I am 9DPO today. Had some light brown/reddish spot this morning during SMU. Then, when wiping the next time, a light pink wipe. It's been 4 hours since then and now clear. Also a bit crampy today. Temps are still good, so I am hoping this is implantation bleeding! FX!!
> 
> No clue when to expect AF, so this could be her. But I wont know for sure unless it gets a lot worse. I am planning on testing Saturday morning!
> 
> PS. Only symptoms I have been having is massive food aversion. Absolutely nothing sounds good and when i eat, I get about half way through and just do not want to eat anymore. Even if I am still hungry. I've been forcing myself to eat for days/been eating well past the point of not wanting to. Also, I was really sick on my plane rides the past few days. I usually dont have an issue with cabin pressure but it was really making me feel terrible.

Everything is sounding good Bee! Those could all be very good things! I hope you had some time to enjoy your family through the sadness :flower: Do you plan on waiting a couple of days to test so the hcg has time to multiply? Oh I just read that again, Saturday!!! I'll keep my Fx'd for you hun!! :hugs: We want pics lol


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> 1 day late and still no sign of AF....BFN on a dollar store test this morning. Not sure what's going on. Guess I'm still in limbo. :wacko:

I'm sorry hun! Limbo is definitely worse than knowing either way, at least if af comes, we know we can try again! Something's gotta give for you soon! Try to not stress (easier said than done, I know!) and have a good day. Do something for yourself, relax :coffee:, have a date night with the hubby, or a family movie night (my kids love those!)...I hope you get some answers soon hun!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

loulou82baby said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 1 day late and still no sign of AF....BFN on a dollar store test this morning. Not sure what's going on. Guess I'm still in limbo. :wacko:
> 
> I'm sorry hun! Limbo is definitely worse than knowing either way, at least if af comes, we know we can try again! Something's gotta give for you soon! Try to not stress (easier said than done, I know!) and have a good day. Do something for yourself, relax :coffee:, have a date night with the hubby, or a family movie night (my kids love those!)...I hope you get some answers soon hun!Click to expand...

Thank you hun :hugs: It's just weird because normally my cycles are 28-30 days (30 at most) and now I'm on CD31. Maybe I implanted late or ovulated later than I thought, who knows. Not losing hope though!

I hope you have a wonderful day :)


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 1 day late and still no sign of AF....BFN on a dollar store test this morning. Not sure what's going on. Guess I'm still in limbo. :wacko:
> 
> I'm sorry hun! Limbo is definitely worse than knowing either way, at least if af comes, we know we can try again! Something's gotta give for you soon! Try to not stress (easier said than done, I know!) and have a good day. Do something for yourself, relax :coffee:, have a date night with the hubby, or a family movie night (my kids love those!)...I hope you get some answers soon hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs: It's just weird because normally my cycles are 28-30 days (30 at most) and now I'm on CD31. Maybe I implanted late or ovulated later than I thought, who knows. Not losing hope though!
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day :)Click to expand...

Thanks hun! You try and do the same! Slap a smile on and get through it :) It could definitely be a number of things causing this, time will tell, but I'll keep my Fx'd for you and sending baby dust :dust: and :hugs: :)


----------



## Davis_1016

loulou82baby I think I'll head to the store today and get an frer! I have some coupons so shouldnt be too bad. If those are negative, I'll just wait until I'm late!


----------



## loulou82baby

Davis_1016 said:


> loulou82baby I think I'll head to the store today and get an frer! I have some coupons so shouldnt be too bad. If those are negative, I'll just wait until I'm late!

Keep us posted hun! I'm hoping to see 2 pink lines :)


----------



## sausages

loulou82baby said:


> Ok so I definitely see something on the blue handled ones! Is there any difference in sensitivity of the two tests? I am so hoping this is it for you! :hugs:
> 
> Ok, so I just looked again, and are the lines supposed to be in the same place on both tests? I'm not trying to sound stupid, but I feel like I can see something a little more to the left on the green tests. I may need a padded room, this I'm aware of lol...

Thanks hun. :) Yeah, i think the green ones have lines further apart. At least when i think i see lines the green one is further away from the control line than the blue. 

They're both meant to be 10mIU. Not sure about the blue ones cause i have never used them before this cycle, but the green ones have always given me stark white in the past, so this teeny tiny possible something but probably nothing is throwing me! lol!

I suppose if there is anything on them it will be noticable by tomorrow or the day after at the latest.


----------



## charlie00134

I fell out with blue handled so bought cheap 1 pound tests and got my BFP


----------



## sausages

DenyseGiguere said:


> 1 day late and still no sign of AF....BFN on a dollar store test this morning. Not sure what's going on. Guess I'm still in limbo. :wacko:

How frustrating!! I hope you get your answer soon, and i hope it's a preggo type one! :D


----------



## DenyseGiguere

charlie00134 said:


> I fell out with blue handled so bought cheap 1 pound tests and got my BFP

I am so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

No bleeding, but experiencing a lot of white discharge. Is this a good sign? Do I still have a chance of getting a BFP this month?


----------



## sausages

charlie00134 said:


> I fell out with blue handled so bought cheap 1 pound tests and got my BFP

I know, i really want to try those, but there isn't a poundland in town! :( I will definitely try to pick some up for next cycle though if this is a bust. I know there's a poundland in York, it's just a trek. lol!


----------



## loulou82baby

sausages said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I definitely see something on the blue handled ones! Is there any difference in sensitivity of the two tests? I am so hoping this is it for you! :hugs:
> 
> Ok, so I just looked again, and are the lines supposed to be in the same place on both tests? I'm not trying to sound stupid, but I feel like I can see something a little more to the left on the green tests. I may need a padded room, this I'm aware of lol...
> 
> Thanks hun. :) Yeah, i think the green ones have lines further apart. At least when i think i see lines the green one is further away from the control line than the blue.
> 
> They're both meant to be 10mIU. Not sure about the blue ones cause i have never used them before this cycle, but the green ones have always given me stark white in the past, so this teeny tiny possible something but probably nothing is throwing me! lol!
> 
> I suppose if there is anything on them it will be noticable by tomorrow or the day after at the latest.Click to expand...


I'm glad I'm not the only one seeing them! :) I'm hoping to see them progress over the next couple days :) They say 24-48 hrs for hcg to dbl, but everyone is different, but I would think you should be able to see a difference in 2 days if they are faint positives and not evap's. Waiting is so hard!!! It's not even me and I'm on the edge of my seat lol. My fingers and toes are x'd for you! C'mon lines get darker!! :)


----------



## sausages

I do have two superdrug tests left, and i will do those tomorrow. I am going out with a friend for tea and some drinks and whilst i won't be getting wasted i do want to have a couple of beers. If i get a negative on a superdrug - which i believe to be the dogs pods - then i will assume it's safe to have a couple of drinks. Either i'm not pregnant at all or i'm not pregnant enough for it to matter. Either way. :)


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> No bleeding, but experiencing a lot of white discharge. Is this a good sign? Do I still have a chance of getting a BFP this month?

It really could go either way hun...I'm hoping it's the way of a bfp tho! Cm varies so much that it's hard to tell. I've read a lot of girls get ewcm before a bfp, but some are creamy, some watery...it's really different for everyone. You have to be so frustrated! I'm sorry you're going through this! Big :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

I work in Leeds and there's loads there thankfully. 
Denyse maybe try a different test or ask your GP?


----------



## sausages

DenyseGiguere said:


> No bleeding, but experiencing a lot of white discharge. Is this a good sign? Do I still have a chance of getting a BFP this month?

I always get an increase in CM before AF comes, but that's just me. I would say if it's unusual for you then it could be a good sign! You're definitely not out yet - not until the witch comes!!! 

(and even then i still test during AF cause i once had a "period" while pregnant!!!)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thanks ladies. Discharge before AF isn't really normal for me, but who knows. I feel like my body is playing tricks on me. But I guess it's a good thing that AF hasn't showed up yet so I'm still in the game.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Think I'll pick up a FRER after work if still no signs of AF and test in the morning.


----------



## loulou82baby

sausages said:


> I do have two superdrug tests left, and i will do those tomorrow. I am going out with a friend for tea and some drinks and whilst i won't be getting wasted i do want to have a couple of beers. If i get a negative on a superdrug - which i believe to be the dogs pods - then i will assume it's safe to have a couple of drinks. Either i'm not pregnant at all or i'm not pregnant enough for it to matter. Either way. :)

I know that a lot of people would disagree with what I'm going to say, but...there are so many woman that drink before they find out they're pregnant and it makes no difference. I don't think a beer or two would make any kind of difference at this point, it's still so early and you have no intention of going and getting wasted off of whiskey or anything lol. I would also test before, but if it's questionable and not a blaring bfp, I wouldn't worry about having a couple of beers hun! Enjoy yourself and relax for a bit, this ttc can be soooo stressful! :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> Think I'll pick up a FRER after work if still no signs of AF and test in the morning.

Good luck hun! Tons of baby dust :dust: and limbs x'd for you!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

loulou82baby said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Think I'll pick up a FRER after work if still no signs of AF and test in the morning.
> 
> Good luck hun! Tons of baby dust :dust: and limbs x'd for you!!!Click to expand...

Thank you hun, I really appreciate your support :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Think I'll pick up a FRER after work if still no signs of AF and test in the morning.
> 
> Good luck hun! Tons of baby dust :dust: and limbs x'd for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun, I really appreciate your support :hugs:Click to expand...

You are sooo welcome!!! That's what we're here for hun :) :hugs:


----------



## sausages

loulou82baby said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> I do have two superdrug tests left, and i will do those tomorrow. I am going out with a friend for tea and some drinks and whilst i won't be getting wasted i do want to have a couple of beers. If i get a negative on a superdrug - which i believe to be the dogs pods - then i will assume it's safe to have a couple of drinks. Either i'm not pregnant at all or i'm not pregnant enough for it to matter. Either way. :)
> 
> I know that a lot of people would disagree with what I'm going to say, but...there are so many woman that drink before they find out they're pregnant and it makes no difference. I don't think a beer or two would make any kind of difference at this point, it's still so early and you have no intention of going and getting wasted off of whiskey or anything lol. I would also test before, but if it's questionable and not a blaring bfp, I wouldn't worry about having a couple of beers hun! Enjoy yourself and relax for a bit, this ttc can be soooo stressful! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah i think you have to use best judgement in these situations, don't you. I'll likely have three bottles of beer at the most, so it's not going to do much harm. I know some would completely disagree, as you said, but until i see an actual, real, proper BFP i carry on as normal. Then i am really anal about drink and everything else during pregnancy when it's real. lol!


----------



## loulou82baby

sausages said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausages said:
> 
> 
> I do have two superdrug tests left, and i will do those tomorrow. I am going out with a friend for tea and some drinks and whilst i won't be getting wasted i do want to have a couple of beers. If i get a negative on a superdrug - which i believe to be the dogs pods - then i will assume it's safe to have a couple of drinks. Either i'm not pregnant at all or i'm not pregnant enough for it to matter. Either way. :)
> 
> I know that a lot of people would disagree with what I'm going to say, but...there are so many woman that drink before they find out they're pregnant and it makes no difference. I don't think a beer or two would make any kind of difference at this point, it's still so early and you have no intention of going and getting wasted off of whiskey or anything lol. I would also test before, but if it's questionable and not a blaring bfp, I wouldn't worry about having a couple of beers hun! Enjoy yourself and relax for a bit, this ttc can be soooo stressful! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i think you have to use best judgement in these situations, don't you. I'll likely have three bottles of beer at the most, so it's not going to do much harm. I know some would completely disagree, as you said, but until i see an actual, real, proper BFP i carry on as normal. Then i am really anal about drink and everything else during pregnancy when it's real. lol!Click to expand...

I totally agree that when there's 2 definite lines you have to be anal about that stuff! Last month I didn't drink at all and it almost drove me nuts lol. I don't drink a lot, but after a long day it's nice to have one! As soon as af came I looked forward to a blue coconut margarita (it was delicious!). I haven't decided about this cycle yet if I'll have casual drinks leading up to o and then stop or if I'll have the occasional one in the tww. I guess I'll deal with each day as it comes, but I'll probably hold off again and drive myself more nuts lol :wacko:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I just noticed some very light pink discharge when I wiped. Could this be good, or start of AF? Never had this before.


----------



## loulou82baby

Ok so I'm totally confused by these opk's! I took one just out of curiosity, I'm only on cd7. I took pics at 5, 7, and 10 mins, I think I put them in that order. Any insight? I know it's not totally positive, but it seems quite close this early!

View attachment 689569


View attachment 689571


View attachment 689573


Thanks for looking girls! Hopefully these pics turned out ok :shrug:


----------



## PyrusEK

Hey ladies!

I am new to the TWW forums, even though I am LTTTC (17 months, ~20 cycles.) I am on CD 23, 12 DPO. I discovered that I have a gluten sensitivity in August along with a B12 deficiency, and I have been diligently following the diet and taking my supplements since then. I have high hopes that correcting those problems (which alleviated quite a few GI issues) will lead to a BFP sometime soon. I'm trying not to symptom spot too much since I usually have pretty ridiculous PMS that includes pregnancy symptoms like nausea and very sore breasts (and apparently spotting during a few cycles.) I would love to fight through the pain in the arse that is the TWW with you ladies!


----------



## loulou82baby

PyrusEK said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am new to the TWW forums, even though I am LTTTC (17 months, ~20 cycles.) I am on CD 23, 12 DPO. I discovered that I have a gluten sensitivity in August along with a B12 deficiency, and I have been diligently following the diet and taking my supplements since then. I have high hopes that correcting those problems (which alleviated quite a few GI issues) will lead to a BFP sometime soon. I'm trying not to symptom spot too much since I usually have pretty ridiculous PMS that includes pregnancy symptoms like nausea and very sore breasts (and apparently spotting during a few cycles.) I would love to fight through the pain in the arse that is the TWW with you ladies!

Welcome Pyrus! I'm glad you are feeling better with your new diet and supplements :) The tww is a pain in the arse, but it looks like yours is almost over! Yay!!! When do you plan on testing or are you just waiting for af to show and test if she's late? 17 months is a long time, I'm glad you haven't given up! It seems to happen when the timing is right, no matter how long that takes! Have you been to a fertility specialist at all? I'm sending you lot of baby dust :dust:! I hope you get your :bfp: very soon! :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

loulou82baby said:


> Ok so I'm totally confused by these opk's! I took one just out of curiosity, I'm only on cd7. I took pics at 5, 7, and 10 mins, I think I put them in that order. Any insight? I know it's not totally positive, but it seems quite close this early!
> 
> View attachment 689569
> 
> 
> View attachment 689571
> 
> 
> View attachment 689573
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking girls! Hopefully these pics turned out ok :shrug:

The last one looks almost positive to me :thumbup:


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm totally confused by these opk's! I took one just out of curiosity, I'm only on cd7. I took pics at 5, 7, and 10 mins, I think I put them in that order. Any insight? I know it's not totally positive, but it seems quite close this early!
> 
> View attachment 689569
> 
> 
> View attachment 689571
> 
> 
> View attachment 689573
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking girls! Hopefully these pics turned out ok :shrug:
> 
> The last one looks almost positive to me :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply! It's all the same opk, the line just changed so much in 5 mins! Idk if this is normal since I've never done them before and with a 32 day cycle last month, I think it's probably to early for me to be o ing already? I thought opk's were going to help this month, now I'm feeling even crazier! LOL :wacko:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

So now I'm experiencing some light brown discharge (only when I wipe). Not getting my hopes up, but this could be IB (though it seems a little late??)


----------



## sausages

DenyseGiguere said:


> So now I'm experiencing some light brown discharge (only when I wipe). Not getting my hopes up, but this could be IB (though it seems a little late??)

Sorry hun i've forgotten how many dpo are you? Brown blood is old, so you could have implanted a day or two ago and it's only just making it's way out!! :)


----------



## sausages

Oh my goodness i tested this afternoon and thought it was stark white, but i went to upload the picture and now i think i can see something!! I think i will be ready for the nut house by the time AF comes!!!! :wacko:

https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/01e87228285aa2adc4f4467385d94fd4e5c6d1b42f.jpg


----------



## DenyseGiguere

sausages said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> So now I'm experiencing some light brown discharge (only when I wipe). Not getting my hopes up, but this could be IB (though it seems a little late??)
> 
> Sorry hun i've forgotten how many dpo are you? Brown blood is old, so you could have implanted a day or two ago and it's only just making it's way out!! :)Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure I ovulated on or around October 10th - this just seems too late to me to have IB, but maybe I ovulated later?


----------



## longtwoweeks

Hey Ladies! 
I just joined and saw this post! I'm 9 dpo and I'm expecting my period on Halloween! I am SO TIRED! The last few days all I've wanted to do is sleep. I'm usually an early riser but a couple days ago (I had the day off) and I woke up to the alarm clock saying it was noon! Then I was still tired! I've been cramping on and off for the past few days and my boobs are really sensitive and they've been kinda itching. 

I also have weird CM. (I know, tmi) I started out clear and I had to put a painty liner in because it made my underwear so wet. Now its milky and thick... Has anyone else noticed this?? :blush:

I have so many "early pregnancy symptoms" but I know I also read into it. The wait is awful but I'm so glad I'm not alone! :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

longtwoweeks said:


> Hey Ladies!
> I just joined and saw this post! I'm 9 dpo and I'm expecting my period on Halloween! I am SO TIRED! The last few days all I've wanted to do is sleep. I'm usually an early riser but a couple days ago (I had the day off) and I woke up to the alarm clock saying it was noon! Then I was still tired! I've been cramping on and off for the past few days and my boobs are really sensitive and they've been kinda itching.
> 
> I also have weird CM. (I know, tmi) I started out clear and I had to put a painty liner in because it made my underwear so wet. Now its milky and thick... Has anyone else noticed this?? :blush:
> 
> I have so many "early pregnancy symptoms" but I know I also read into it. The wait is awful but I'm so glad I'm not alone! :)

Welcome and good luck :)


----------



## mirandaprice

longtwoweeks said:


> Hey Ladies!
> I just joined and saw this post! I'm 9 dpo and I'm expecting my period on Halloween! I am SO TIRED! The last few days all I've wanted to do is sleep. I'm usually an early riser but a couple days ago (I had the day off) and I woke up to the alarm clock saying it was noon! Then I was still tired! I've been cramping on and off for the past few days and my boobs are really sensitive and they've been kinda itching.
> 
> I also have weird CM. (I know, tmi) I started out clear and I had to put a painty liner in because it made my underwear so wet. Now its milky and thick... Has anyone else noticed this?? :blush:
> 
> I have so many "early pregnancy symptoms" but I know I also read into it. The wait is awful but I'm so glad I'm not alone! :)

The wait is so awful, I was so exhausted on Tues, I fell asleep at my desk at work (oops, lol), so if exhaustion is a sign I'm keeping my fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## sausages

DenyseGiguere said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> So now I'm experiencing some light brown discharge (only when I wipe). Not getting my hopes up, but this could be IB (though it seems a little late??)
> 
> Sorry hun i've forgotten how many dpo are you? Brown blood is old, so you could have implanted a day or two ago and it's only just making it's way out!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I ovulated on or around October 10th - this just seems too late to me to have IB, but maybe I ovulated later?Click to expand...

Yeah that does seem a bit late for IB. How were you tracking O?


----------



## sausages

Welcome longtwoweeks!!!! I am terrible at symptom spotting sometimes. I say anything that's unusual for you could be a good sign!! :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

sausages said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausages said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> So now I'm experiencing some light brown discharge (only when I wipe). Not getting my hopes up, but this could be IB (though it seems a little late??)
> 
> Sorry hun i've forgotten how many dpo are you? Brown blood is old, so you could have implanted a day or two ago and it's only just making it's way out!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I ovulated on or around October 10th - this just seems too late to me to have IB, but maybe I ovulated later?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that does seem a bit late for IB. How were you tracking O?Click to expand...

That's why I'm sure my dates may be off - I wasn't tracking it lol. I could have ovulated a lot later. I just can't think what else is going on. Our bodies like to play tricks on us, this I've learned ;)


----------



## longtwoweeks

mirandaprice said:


> longtwoweeks said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> I just joined and saw this post! I'm 9 dpo and I'm expecting my period on Halloween! I am SO TIRED! The last few days all I've wanted to do is sleep. I'm usually an early riser but a couple days ago (I had the day off) and I woke up to the alarm clock saying it was noon! Then I was still tired! I've been cramping on and off for the past few days and my boobs are really sensitive and they've been kinda itching.
> 
> I also have weird CM. (I know, tmi) I started out clear and I had to put a painty liner in because it made my underwear so wet. Now its milky and thick... Has anyone else noticed this?? :blush:
> 
> I have so many "early pregnancy symptoms" but I know I also read into it. The wait is awful but I'm so glad I'm not alone! :)
> 
> The wait is so awful, I was so exhausted on Tues, I fell asleep at my desk at work (oops, lol), so if exhaustion is a sign I'm keeping my fingers crossed for us both!Click to expand...

I'm glad to see I'm not alone! Last night I was watching a movie with my DH and I fell asleep 10 minutes into it! Hoping we have something to show for it!


----------



## charlie00134

Fatigue is definitely a sign for me, had it since 9dpo


----------



## Dreambaby69

First of all welcome to all the new ladies:happydance::happydance: and congrats to all the BFP's x


----------



## Dreambaby69

sausages said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone. I'm super nervous and will be crossing my fingers. I probably won't relax until after my dating scan.
> 
> In fact, i have just seen that you were doing IVF (wasn't sure if it was IVF or IUI) so please, please do get checked out for Vasa Praevia. The risk with IVF pregnancies is 1 in 300 which is crazy high to say they don't routinely screen for it. xxxxxxxxClick to expand...




loulou82baby said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm totally confused by these opk's! I took one just out of curiosity, I'm only on cd7. I took pics at 5, 7, and 10 mins, I think I put them in that order. Any insight? I know it's not totally positive, but it seems quite close this early!
> 
> View attachment 689569
> 
> 
> View attachment 689571
> 
> 
> View attachment 689573
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking girls! Hopefully these pics turned out ok :shrug:
> 
> The last one looks almost positive to me :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reply! It's all the same opk, the line just changed so much in 5 mins! Idk if this is normal since I've never done them before and with a 32 day cycle last month, I think it's probably to early for me to be o ing already? I thought opk's were going to help this month, now I'm feeling even crazier! LOL :wacko:Click to expand...




loulou82baby said:


> Ok so I'm totally confused by these opk's! I took one just out of curiosity, I'm only on cd7. I took pics at 5, 7, and 10 mins, I think I put them in that order. Any insight? I know it's not totally positive, but it seems quite close this early!
> 
> View attachment 689569
> 
> 
> View attachment 689571
> 
> 
> View attachment 689573
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking girls! Hopefully these pics turned out ok :shrug:

it is not quite positive but in a day or 2 it will be. Wooow u will be back here in no time :happydance:. Good luck. I am only 2 days behind u and haven't even started using opk lol


----------



## sausages

DenyseGiguere said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausages said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> So now I'm experiencing some light brown discharge (only when I wipe). Not getting my hopes up, but this could be IB (though it seems a little late??)
> 
> Sorry hun i've forgotten how many dpo are you? Brown blood is old, so you could have implanted a day or two ago and it's only just making it's way out!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I ovulated on or around October 10th - this just seems too late to me to have IB, but maybe I ovulated later?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that does seem a bit late for IB. How were you tracking O?Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I'm sure my dates may be off - I wasn't tracking it lol. I could have ovulated a lot later. I just can't think what else is going on. Our bodies like to play tricks on us, this I've learned ;)Click to expand...

Ah yeah you probably Oed later then. Still wishing you the best of luck hun!!! :)


----------



## PyrusEK

loulou82baby said:


> PyrusEK said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am new to the TWW forums, even though I am LTTTC (17 months, ~20 cycles.) I am on CD 23, 12 DPO. I discovered that I have a gluten sensitivity in August along with a B12 deficiency, and I have been diligently following the diet and taking my supplements since then. I have high hopes that correcting those problems (which alleviated quite a few GI issues) will lead to a BFP sometime soon. I'm trying not to symptom spot too much since I usually have pretty ridiculous PMS that includes pregnancy symptoms like nausea and very sore breasts (and apparently spotting during a few cycles.) I would love to fight through the pain in the arse that is the TWW with you ladies!
> 
> Welcome Pyrus! I'm glad you are feeling better with your new diet and supplements :) The tww is a pain in the arse, but it looks like yours is almost over! Yay!!! When do you plan on testing or are you just waiting for af to show and test if she's late? 17 months is a long time, I'm glad you haven't given up! It seems to happen when the timing is right, no matter how long that takes! Have you been to a fertility specialist at all? I'm sending you lot of baby dust :dust:! I hope you get your :bfp: very soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much! :hugs: I am due for AF on Sunday, so I am waiting to test Monday if I'm late. I've had too many burns testing early, and I've never experienced a BFP. I haven't seen a fertility specialist, but I have been through a laparoscopy, HSG, and hormone testing- all came out normal. I (and my doc) really think the nutrition issues are the root cause.

I definitely feel that it this will happen, maybe not as soon as I would like, but for sure eventually. In the meantime, I'm staying positive and busy, and I'm trying to trust nature to do what it has done for many million years. :flower:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

sausages said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausages said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausages said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> So now I'm experiencing some light brown discharge (only when I wipe). Not getting my hopes up, but this could be IB (though it seems a little late??)
> 
> Sorry hun i've forgotten how many dpo are you? Brown blood is old, so you could have implanted a day or two ago and it's only just making it's way out!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I ovulated on or around October 10th - this just seems too late to me to have IB, but maybe I ovulated later?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that does seem a bit late for IB. How were you tracking O?Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I'm sure my dates may be off - I wasn't tracking it lol. I could have ovulated a lot later. I just can't think what else is going on. Our bodies like to play tricks on us, this I've learned ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yeah you probably Oed later then. Still wishing you the best of luck hun!!! :)Click to expand...

Thank you :)

I've seen nothing since the brown I had earlier. Good sign hopefully!


----------



## sausages

Ok last one for today!!! Thank goodness I have tons of cheapies to pee on!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dreambaby69

DenyseGiguere said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausages said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausages said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> So now I'm experiencing some light brown discharge (only when I wipe). Not getting my hopes up, but this could be IB (though it seems a little late??)
> 
> Sorry hun i've forgotten how many dpo are you? Brown blood is old, so you could have implanted a day or two ago and it's only just making it's way out!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I ovulated on or around October 10th - this just seems too late to me to have IB, but maybe I ovulated later?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that does seem a bit late for IB. How were you tracking O?Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I'm sure my dates may be off - I wasn't tracking it lol. I could have ovulated a lot later. I just can't think what else is going on. Our bodies like to play tricks on us, this I've learned ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yeah you probably Oed later then. Still wishing you the best of luck hun!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> I've seen nothing since the brown I had earlier. Good sign hopefully!Click to expand...

brown blood is defo a good sign. Good luck x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

You ladies are a true blessing :)

:dust: to all still waiting to test.


----------



## Dreambaby69

sausages said:


> Ok last one for today!!! Thank goodness I have tons of cheapies to pee on!!!

i definitely see something. Good luck and don't apologise for posting pics cos actually it gets crazy ladies like me through the day by squinting and spotting lol. Good luck x


----------



## Krissykat1006

longtwoweeks said:


> Hey Ladies!
> I just joined and saw this post! I'm 9 dpo and I'm expecting my period on Halloween! I am SO TIRED! The last few days all I've wanted to do is sleep. I'm usually an early riser but a couple days ago (I had the day off) and I woke up to the alarm clock saying it was noon! Then I was still tired! I've been cramping on and off for the past few days and my boobs are really sensitive and they've been kinda itching.
> 
> I also have weird CM. (I know, tmi) I started out clear and I had to put a painty liner in because it made my underwear so wet. Now its milky and thick... Has anyone else noticed this?? :blush:
> 
> I have so many "early pregnancy symptoms" but I know I also read into it. The wait is awful but I'm so glad I'm not alone! :)

Welcome :flower:

I had thick creamy white CM my bfp cycle, which was not usual for me, so FX's!


----------



## purpleharmony

Hey, I'm new to this site but have read through this whole post.. 
I think I'm 8 or 9dpo and my af is due on Halloween. last night I had some cramping on my left side and then again today but with some sharp pinching. I don't really know when I should test. 

gl everyone :3


----------



## longtwoweeks

purpleharmony said:


> Hey, I'm new to this site but have read through this whole post..
> I think I'm 8 or 9dpo and my af is due on Halloween. last night I had some cramping on my left side and then again today but with some sharp pinching. I don't really know when I should test.
> 
> gl everyone :3

I was feeling some cramping and sharp pains too! I am also about 9 dpo. I tested this morning and was negative. I know it was way too early but I'm going crazy with curiousity! Good luck! Hope we both get some positives in a few days!


----------



## longtwoweeks

Krissykat1006 said:


> longtwoweeks said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> I just joined and saw this post! I'm 9 dpo and I'm expecting my period on Halloween! I am SO TIRED! The last few days all I've wanted to do is sleep. I'm usually an early riser but a couple days ago (I had the day off) and I woke up to the alarm clock saying it was noon! Then I was still tired! I've been cramping on and off for the past few days and my boobs are really sensitive and they've been kinda itching.
> 
> I also have weird CM. (I know, tmi) I started out clear and I had to put a painty liner in because it made my underwear so wet. Now its milky and thick... Has anyone else noticed this?? :blush:
> 
> I have so many "early pregnancy symptoms" but I know I also read into it. The wait is awful but I'm so glad I'm not alone! :)
> 
> Welcome :flower:
> 
> I had thick creamy white CM my bfp cycle, which was not usual for me, so FX's!Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm happy to hear that it's a good sign! It's not usual for me either. :-k


----------



## purpleharmony

longtwoweeks - how long did your cramping last for? I've had cramps since 1dpo but last night was significantly different


----------



## longtwoweeks

purpleharmony, my cramping started about 3 dpo and seems to be better today. It's more of a dull pain now. At about 6-7 dpo I had the sharp pains.


----------



## longtwoweeks

Have you noticed any strange CM or spotting?


----------



## purpleharmony

none at all, I'm not feeling at all optimistic about this month ):


----------



## charlie00134

Fingers crossed for all of you. 9dpo is still really early, you've got plenty of time yet.


----------



## Bee Bee

Oiy, my BFF is really bothering me right now!! 

Her and I are both TTC right now. She has been trying for 2 years, I have only been trying for a month. She just found out she has PCOS so the doc gave her a round of Metformin (I think?) and she thinks she ovulated around the 10th of Oct. Her AF hasnt come yet but she has tested with BFNs. I, on the other hand, am 10 DPO and going to try to test tomorrow for the first time. 

Anyway, we are both trying to not get our hopes up too much because she has been trying for so long and I havent been trying long enough. BUT, every time she would tell me her AF still hadnt come or that she had a symptom, I was SO excited for her and cheered her on and told her this was def her month. She is now positive that it isnt her month (even though AF still isnt there)

Me on the other hand, I have really light spotting and its in the right time frame for IB, and my temps are in the right place as well. So, while I am not getting super excited about it, I am still happy that it's looking good for me. Don't get me wrong though, I know very well this could just be AF coming and I fully understand that it might just be a strange AF for me around the corner. 

But, she is being really negative and its making me frustrated and sad. She just keeps saying "I just think its your period" "I wouldnt get your hopes up". Then I just so happened to blood test at the docs (because I was there) at 2 or 3 DPO (cant remember which) and of course, it was negative. I knew it would be, it was too early. But she keeps saying that blood tests dont lie and just yeah, she's being really negative about it. I told her I am testing tomorrow at 11DPO but that a 14DPO test will be more accurate and she just keeps saying "we'll see in 3 days then." not "I hope its positive!" or anything like I have been telling her. 

Honestly, she was being great until she got her string of BFNs and I think she is just taking it out on me. But it makes me really sad b/c I dont feel she is being supportive of me at all and just projecting. 

I'm glad all you ladies are so supportive though! I just makes me sad that my BFF isnt being supportive at all :(


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm trying to not get too excited, but no more spotting since the little tinge of brown I had earlier. No sign of AF either.


----------



## fairyy

Do a test then.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not supporting what your friend is doing but she may be a) trying not to get your hopes up and b) be devastated at the idea of you succeeding so quick when she's taken so long.
I had a loose friend ask me after 3 years of my trying how long you have to try to get a doctor to help. I said 12 months why, she was thinking of starting trying and thought she'd have difficulty. She conceived within 3 months and I was fricking devastated, I could barely be happy for her. She had a stillbirth and I felt awful for not being happier for her.
I know it's very hard but maybe cut your friend a little slack. She's just had a hard diagnosis. 
PCOS is why I've had IVF and been trying 55 months.


----------



## charlie00134

Bee Bee - I meant to add, I really hope this is your BFP month. 
Denyse - Wait a few days and test again? FC


----------



## DenyseGiguere

charlie00134 said:


> Bee Bee - I meant to add, I really hope this is your BFP month.
> Denyse - Wait a few days and test again? FC

Going to be pick up some FRER's tonight if AF doesn't show by this afternoon and I'll try testing tomorrow.


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi everyone, last nights opk was the same as before, no darker. 12pm today was a tiny bit fainter, and now, 7pm, it's a bit more fainter. Still a solid line but not as deep in colour. What does this mean? Am I ovulating today or do I wait for a negative? Idk. My charts haven't registered a dip/rise yet.


----------



## charlie00134

I'd suggest DTD as it sounds like it either going neg or it's low dye tests.


----------



## fairyy

DenyseGiguere said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> Bee Bee - I meant to add, I really hope this is your BFP month.
> Denyse - Wait a few days and test again? FC
> 
> Going to be pick up some FRER's tonight if AF doesn't show by this afternoon and I'll try testing tomorrow.Click to expand...

Good luck


----------



## DenyseGiguere

fairyy said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> Bee Bee - I meant to add, I really hope this is your BFP month.
> Denyse - Wait a few days and test again? FC
> 
> Going to be pick up some FRER's tonight if AF doesn't show by this afternoon and I'll try testing tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...

Thanx hun :hugs:

How are you?


----------



## Bee Bee

charlie00134 said:


> I'm not supporting what your friend is doing but she may be a) trying not to get your hopes up and b) be devastated at the idea of you succeeding so quick when she's taken so long.
> I had a loose friend ask me after 3 years of my trying how long you have to try to get a doctor to help. I said 12 months why, she was thinking of starting trying and thought she'd have difficulty. She conceived within 3 months and I was fricking devastated, I could barely be happy for her. She had a stillbirth and I felt awful for not being happier for her.
> I know it's very hard but maybe cut your friend a little slack. She's just had a hard diagnosis.
> PCOS is why I've had IVF and been trying 55 months.

No and I completely understand that too. Thus why I'm not really talking to her about it right now. I'm just letting it slide and continuing to be positive with her. But since I am not venting to her, I just needed a place to vent a little :)

Its just that she changed her tune only a few days ago after getting some BFNs. But, I'm not sure she is out yet. Her AF is overdue. I'm still confident she could still get her BFP. Also, she was upset yesterday because 3 of her other friends are being not so great friends to her and I think she is in a sour mood because of that too and taking it out on me. Either way, it just stinks b/c I can't really talk to anyone else about this in my close friends b/c she is the only one who knows I am TTC. So, I cant even vent to anyone else either... :(


----------



## charlie00134

We're always here for you! :)


----------



## loulou82baby

sausages said:


> Oh my goodness i tested this afternoon and thought it was stark white, but i went to upload the picture and now i think i can see something!! I think i will be ready for the nut house by the time AF comes!!!! :wacko:
> 
> https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/01e87228285aa2adc4f4467385d94fd4e5c6d1b42f.jpg

Oh I definitely see something! And it looks thick :) eek!!! Keep posting them tests!!


----------



## loulou82baby

loulou82baby said:


> Ok so I'm totally confused by these opk's! I took one just out of curiosity, I'm only on cd7. I took pics at 5, 7, and 10 mins, I think I put them in that order. Any insight? I know it's not totally positive, but it seems quite close this early!
> 
> View attachment 689569
> 
> 
> View attachment 689571
> 
> 
> View attachment 689573
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking girls! Hopefully these pics turned out ok :shrug:

The last one looks almost positive to me :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the reply! It's all the same opk, the line just changed so much in 5 mins! Idk if this is normal since I've never done them before and with a 32 day cycle last month, I think it's probably to early for me to be o ing already? I thought opk's were going to help this month, now I'm feeling even crazier! LOL :wacko:[/QUOTE]



loulou82baby said:


> Ok so I'm totally confused by these opk's! I took one just out of curiosity, I'm only on cd7. I took pics at 5, 7, and 10 mins, I think I put them in that order. Any insight? I know it's not totally positive, but it seems quite close this early!
> 
> View attachment 689569
> 
> 
> View attachment 689571
> 
> 
> View attachment 689573
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking girls! Hopefully these pics turned out ok :shrug:

it is not quite positive but in a day or 2 it will be. Wooow u will be back here in no time :happydance:. Good luck. I am only 2 days behind u and haven't even started using opk lol[/QUOTE]

Isn't it bad to have a really short FP? The directions said to start on cd12 for a 32 day cycle, but since I got them Monday and like to poas haha:) I've done 3 since then...the other 2 were definitely negative, this one is getting close to positive...but cd7? That seems like it's not enough time for the lining to get ready! I'm going to do another opk later and see what it does.


----------



## sausages

I have a friend irl who Oed on cd8 and has a healthy 6 year old now as a result!!! It can happen! :)


----------



## sausages

loulou82baby said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness i tested this afternoon and thought it was stark white, but i went to upload the picture and now i think i can see something!! I think i will be ready for the nut house by the time AF comes!!!! :wacko:
> 
> https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/01e87228285aa2adc4f4467385d94fd4e5c6d1b42f.jpg
> 
> Oh I definitely see something! And it looks thick :) eek!!! Keep posting them tests!!Click to expand...


Well, if you insist... Lol!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## loulou82baby

long and purple- Welcome ladies! Lots of luck and baby dust to you :dust: !!!! Purple, tests will be the most accurate if you wait til the day af is due, but no one here will judge if you want to test earlier :flower:

Bee- I'm sorry for what you and your bff are going through! I would give it a few days and try to talk to her about it. I'm sure she probably feels down because of everything going on and she feels most comfortable with you, so you get the brunt of it. I'm sure it's not her intentionally being negative to you, I think it's a reflection of how she's feeling...negative. We are always here to listen and offer support when it's needed, so don't hesitate! :)

sausages- I see lines on both of those tests from today!!! Keep testing lady :)

Denyse- that can be a really good sign! Good luck on the FRER!!!

Pickle- I have no idea about these opk's! I would have to guess if they got dark then light, you are probably in the process of o ing :) Get to bding!!! :sex: :sex: I haven't started my marathon yet, I was way too sick last night, but he's not getting out of it tonight, esp with the opk I got earlier! ;)

I feel like I'm forgetting something I wanted to comment on...I hate when that happens! Lol :)


----------



## loulou82baby

sausages said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausages said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness i tested this afternoon and thought it was stark white, but i went to upload the picture and now i think i can see something!! I think i will be ready for the nut house by the time AF comes!!!! :wacko:
> 
> https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/01e87228285aa2adc4f4467385d94fd4e5c6d1b42f.jpg
> 
> Oh I definitely see something! And it looks thick :) eek!!! Keep posting them tests!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you insist... Lol!!Click to expand...

Either you have some really shitty tests or you are gonna get a :bfp: very soon! I really hope it's the latter of course!!!! :) So exciting!!!!


----------



## loulou82baby

sausages said:


> I have a friend irl who Oed on cd8 and has a healthy 6 year old now as a result!!! It can happen! :)

I was just saying the other day that when I got preggo with my 11 yo dd the only time I bd'd was at the end of af. My ob/gyn told me that was impossible and didn't believe me! But here we are 11+yrs later :) I'm just kind of shocked because I have no o symptoms at all, other than wanting to bd, but that's been normal lately lol


----------



## sausages

I'm not pregnant. :( going to step away from the tests I think for a few days. I will definitely keep on checking in to see all your BFPs though!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dovkav123

12dpo today and BFN
5-6 days till my AF. Hoping it was too early.
I am taking it less stressful than my hubby. He wants to quit IVF. He can't handle this any more....
On the other hand He thinks that this test was the cheapest in the store, and the worst one. 
Motto of the day: LoL and blame the test.
It does pick up 25 sensitivity. But it states the best results on the day of your missed period. 
I am testing again on Sunday


----------



## charlie00134

dovkav- I didn't get my BFP until 8dp5dt so 13dpo and even then on a £ test it was really light, on a FRER it was a good line though.


----------



## Pickletilly

sausages said:


> I'm not pregnant. :( going to step away from the tests I think for a few days. I will definitely keep on checking in to see all your BFPs though!!!

Line eye maybe, but I'm sure I see something on the bottom one.
I think it's a good idea to hold back for a couple of days.
Don't give up hope til the witch appears :hugs:

My opk is a lot fainter today. We dtd last night and night before so I feel covered so far! But I forgot my temp this morning, today of all days. Is there any way I could enter some kind of temp? I know they say not to adjust but.. This could be my ovulation period! What do you girls think? :dohh:


----------



## loulou82baby

sausages said:


> I'm not pregnant. :( going to step away from the tests I think for a few days. I will definitely keep on checking in to see all your BFPs though!!!

This may or not be your month hun...I'm with Pickle on this one! Don't give up until the witch shows and if she does, you can go from there. 11dpo is still pretty early and I still think I can see a line(I may have line eye also). I know you're feeling out and we're here for you! I'm sending some very big virtual :hugs: for you!!! It's not over til it's over babe, and if af shows, we have next cycle! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sausages

Aw thanks ladies, you do make this so much easier!!!!! At least i can have my couple of beers tonight. :D Silver linings and all that!! ;)


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> I'm not pregnant. :( going to step away from the tests I think for a few days. I will definitely keep on checking in to see all your BFPs though!!!
> 
> Line eye maybe, but I'm sure I see something on the bottom one.
> I think it's a good idea to hold back for a couple of days.
> Don't give up hope til the witch appears :hugs:
> 
> My opk is a lot fainter today. We dtd last night and night before so I feel covered so far! But I forgot my temp this morning, today of all days. Is there any way I could enter some kind of temp? I know they say not to adjust but.. This could be my ovulation period! What do you girls think? :dohh:Click to expand...

I totally go against all rules with temps, so I am a terrible influence lol. I just try and temp at the same time every day, but it's after I get up :dohh: Maybe check it and see what you get, if it's around what it's supposed to be use it, if not, ignore it...I know I'm no real help lol.

My opk's are still reading almost positive and my oh is really throwing a wrench in my plans! He's been working a ton(like 7 days a week) and is super tired. I feel bad for him, but I also want to slap him around lol. It doesn't help it's the weekend and we let the kids stay up a little later...I'm going to stay hopeful for tonight :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

After one last BFN around 5am this morning, I woke up at 8:30 to find the :witch: had arrived. Not heavy and not bright red, a very dark brown. Pretty sure I'm out.

Thank you ladies for all of your support. On to November.


----------



## loulou82baby

sausages said:


> Aw thanks ladies, you do make this so much easier!!!!! At least i can have my couple of beers tonight. :D Silver linings and all that!! ;)

They say there is always a silver lining, just not everyone can see it :) Consider yourself one of the special people that can! :flower: Woohoo to some beers :drunk: ...just don't be the one that's falling over lol


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> After one last BFN around 5am this morning, I woke up at 8:30 to find the :witch: had arrived. Not heavy and not bright red, a very dark brown. Pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your support. On to November.

I'm sorry the :witch: found you hun! We are ready for November, bring it on! Round up the troops, give them a good pep talk, and we'll all face this thing together! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

loulou82baby said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> After one last BFN around 5am this morning, I woke up at 8:30 to find the :witch: had arrived. Not heavy and not bright red, a very dark brown. Pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your support. On to November.
> 
> I'm sorry the :witch: found you hun! We are ready for November, bring it on! Round up the troops, give them a good pep talk, and we'll all face this thing together! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun. I'm really hoping November is our month. We would be due around our 7th wedding anniversary :)


----------



## sausages

DenyseGiguere said:


> After one last BFN around 5am this morning, I woke up at 8:30 to find the :witch: had arrived. Not heavy and not bright red, a very dark brown. Pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your support. On to November.

Argh! Sorry she got you hun. xxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

sausages said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> After one last BFN around 5am this morning, I woke up at 8:30 to find the :witch: had arrived. Not heavy and not bright red, a very dark brown. Pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your support. On to November.
> 
> Argh! Sorry she got you hun. xxxClick to expand...

It's just hard right now because I had so much hope yesterday. The light spotting really through me off because I never spot before AF. My body is toying with me!! :cry:


----------



## sausages

DenyseGiguere said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> After one last BFN around 5am this morning, I woke up at 8:30 to find the :witch: had arrived. Not heavy and not bright red, a very dark brown. Pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your support. On to November.
> 
> Argh! Sorry she got you hun. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> It's just hard right now because I had so much hope yesterday. The light spotting really through me off because I never spot before AF. My body is toying with me!! :cry:Click to expand...

It's so hard that - swinging from happiness and hope right into sadness. :( Make sure you make a note on your chart (if you chart) that you spotted before AF and what it was like etc. Then that particular "sign" won't trick you again. xxx


----------



## dovkav123

Sorry denyse AF got you, I hope and pray you'll be lucky till the end of this year!

Pickle, I have done O testing before, all the O strips were so hard to read.
Electronic smilies were the best. I know they expensive. I had both kinds. If the first reading is not clear, I double check with an electronic.
BD every 2 days, follow your egcm and you're good to go for this cycle!
I temp too and FF always marks my O day. Even during IVF this month it got it right!


----------



## mirandaprice

DenyseGiguere said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> After one last BFN around 5am this morning, I woke up at 8:30 to find the :witch: had arrived. Not heavy and not bright red, a very dark brown. Pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your support. On to November.
> 
> I'm sorry the :witch: found you hun! We are ready for November, bring it on! Round up the troops, give them a good pep talk, and we'll all face this thing together! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I'm really hoping November is our month. We would be due around our 7th wedding anniversary :)Click to expand...

What a perfect wedding anniversary present that would be!!


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> After one last BFN around 5am this morning, I woke up at 8:30 to find the :witch: had arrived. Not heavy and not bright red, a very dark brown. Pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your support. On to November.
> 
> I'm sorry the :witch: found you hun! We are ready for November, bring it on! Round up the troops, give them a good pep talk, and we'll all face this thing together! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I'm really hoping November is our month. We would be due around our 7th wedding anniversary :)Click to expand...

That would be such a nice anniversary gift! :) I will keep everything crossed for November!!! We need some buckets of baby dust :dust: :dust: :dust: !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charlie00134

If anyone is after opks I have loads I'm going to be selling soon. You don't need them in pregnancy or IVF. I can post when I've priced up roughly what I want, for my bump fund.


----------



## Bee Bee

:bfn: this morning at 11DPO!!

Still hoping I'll get a positive by 14DPO!!


----------



## charlie00134

Bee Bee said:


> :bfn: this morning at 11DPO!!
> 
> Still hoping I'll get a positive by 14DPO!!

FX you just have a shy :bfp:


----------



## Davis_1016

Bfp this afternoon!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Still not sure what's going on. I put on a fresh pad a few hours ago and there's nothing on it. I only notice the dark brown blood when I wipe (sorry for the TMI). I fully expect it to get heavy over night. If not, I guess maybe I'm still in the game?


----------



## loulou82baby

Davis_1016 said:


> Bfp this afternoon!!

Congrats to you!!! Happy & Healthy 9 months :) !!!! Yay!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> Still not sure what's going on. I put on a fresh pad a few hours ago and there's nothing on it. I only notice the dark brown blood when I wipe (sorry for the TMI). I fully expect it to get heavy over night. If not, I guess maybe I'm still in the game?

I'm sorry hun! Our bodies can be so frustrating! Hopefully you get some answers soon! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DD80

Hi guys! I've been reading when I can, but haven't checked in in awhile. :) I'm on cd 6 or 7, I can't remember, so not to ovulation yet. Just really trying to take a step back, relax, and not stress about it. Last month was too much of a crazy roller coaster for me. I am temping, but, hey, I'm curious how things work. I think my fertile days are coming up this next week, so we will just have fun. :)

My allergies have been really bad this week, so I started taking my Zyrtec again. My asthma is even acting up. What is in the air?!?!? Anyone else feeling it? I had to take a Benadryl tonight because I left the Zyrtec at work...blah! 

Congratulations to our new bfps!! So excited for you!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Davis_1016 said:


> Bfp this afternoon!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## sausages

Davis_1016 said:


> Bfp this afternoon!!

Congratulations!!! :D :happydance:


----------



## sausages

Bee Bee, sorry about your BFN yesterday. How have you done today? Did you test again? :)

Denyse, When i start AF it is a lot like you're describing. I start with spotting in the afternoon and it doesn't get heavy until the middle of the night. :( I hope it stops altogether in your case!!! :)

DD80, i like the sound of your plan - nice and relaxed! :) Thankfully i don't have any allergies yet, but the weather has turned crap over here anyway!


----------



## sausages

I know i said i would lay off testing, but i'm weak, lol! It's definitely BFN because there's nothing on the superdrug and i completely trust those - they're sensitive. Still see something pink on the IC though!! Don't think i'll be using these ones again, they obviously don't do well for me! 

https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy52/silly_sausage/0131fce44dfc5cd4e75ef1cc739b517e37ef8af24f.jpg


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry the ICs are playing tricks on you sausages


----------



## DenyseGiguere

My bleeding has completely stopped...there are only a few drops on the pad from over night. I'm so confused


----------



## Dreambaby69

Congrats to davies. Charlie and Davies at what dpo did u get ur BFP and what date? I want to update the front page so that Krissy is not lonely lol


----------



## charlie00134

Dreambaby69 said:


> Congrats to davies. Charlie and Davies at what dpo did u get ur BFP and what date? I want to update the front page so that Krissy is not lonely lol

24th October at 8dp5dt therefore 13dpo


----------



## Dreambaby69

charlie00134 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to davies. Charlie and Davies at what dpo did u get ur BFP and what date? I want to update the front page so that Krissy is not lonely lol
> 
> 24th October at 8dp5dt therefore 13dpoClick to expand...

Thanks . Done. Congrats again x


----------



## Pickletilly

DenyseGiguere said:


> My bleeding has completely stopped...there are only a few drops on the pad from over night. I'm so confused

You could still be in the running :dust: !!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Pickletilly said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> My bleeding has completely stopped...there are only a few drops on the pad from over night. I'm so confused
> 
> You could still be in the running :dust: !!Click to expand...

Thanks. Not sure right now what's going on. I'm still spotting brown. No red though. 3 days late now. Luckily I have a doctor's appointment on Thursday. If nothing changes before then hopefully he'll have some answers.


----------



## charlie00134

I hope the doctors can help denyse


----------



## sausages

Denyse, that's fab!! Do you think the doctors would do a blood test for you? Then you will know for sure. Oh i do hope this means it's just a bit of that random pregnancy bleeding some people get. :D


----------



## Pickletilly

Good luck Denyse! 

I think I might be 1 or 2dpo now, ff should confirm it tomorrow :) I missed a temp so it's a bit behind. Cm has been lacking, quite dry. But went shopping earlier and felt almost a gush downstairs. I had to stop my oh and whisper "I think I just gooed" lol. I was worried I was bleeding. I had a second ooze too. And then 10mins later I had cramps that felt like AF, not light ones either. Weirddddddd. When I checked later on I only had a bit of wet in my undies so quite confusing. Sorry for tmi :haha:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

It's now turned red (but not bright red) and only really there when I wipe, and it's very mucus-y. Still not sure what's going on.


----------



## Bee Bee

Tested again this morning at 12DPO, still :bfn:

Still spotting. And my temp went down yesterday but shot right back up today, so I'm not sure what to think about it. 

I'm thinking if I dont get a BFP by 15DPO or 16DPO, then I'll probably have to consider this spotting I have been doing as a period. (because obv I'm not gonna see AF if this is actually my period and not IB) 

sausages- Yes, and I'm gonna test every morning until 15-16DPO  I have little wondfo tests here that I am using, but if I dont see something by then, I'll probably try some FRERs or something. Second opinion sort of thing lol

Anyway, if this isn't my month then it's fine. :) Only my first month trying and only my first month without BC.


----------



## swampmaiden

DenyseGiguere said:


> I just had a BFN. Been using Dollar Tree tests, anyone have experience with them? This test the control line is a lot closer to the right than my previous ones this month of the same brand. Anyone else experience this?

My experience with Dollar Tree tests have been good. It's so incredibly cheap to manufacture home pregnancy tests that its a shame to pay $10-15 bucks when it costs pennies to make them. They do have a tendancy to show a positive as a very faint line tho, but any line at all counts!


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck to all of you still testing away. I hope you get :BFP:s soon


----------



## MaMaRed1012

I am 9 DPO today and decided to take an Answers pregnancy test as I can not wait any longer. To my surprise it came up with a very faint positive!! I am not going to get too excited till I see the line get a bit darker as it was faint. I had to call my husband over to see what he seen and without prompting him he stated he seen two lines just one was really, really faint.(and he doesn't know what a positive or negative test looks like). I plan on taking another one in the morning so I can use a more concentrated urine.


----------



## mirandaprice

MaMaRed1012 said:


> I am 9 DPO today and decided to take an Answers pregnancy test as I can not wait any longer. To my surprise it came up with a very faint positive!! I am not going to get too excited till I see the line get a bit darker as it was faint. I had to call my husband over to see what he seen and without prompting him he stated he seen two lines just one was really, really faint.(and he doesn't know what a positive or negative test looks like). I plan on taking another one in the morning so I can use a more concentrated urine.

Fingers Xd for a darker line!


----------



## loulou82baby

Hello ladies :hi: Wanted to stop in and say hi :flower: I had to go back to work tonight and I'm beat! I think I caught up on everything...

MaMa- I hope your line gets darker :flower:

Bee- I love the positive attitude :)

Denyse- I hope you get some answers hun!

sausages- I would definitely not get those ic's again! Evil, evil things!

DD- Sounds like a great plan! I'm trying not to stress this cycle, but it's easier said than done!

Pickle- I hope the missed temp doesn't muck things up too much! Your story made me lol! I needed that after the shitastic night I had...Thanks! Gooed lol

I'm sorry if I missed anything ladies! I am still really confused about these opk's, this was my third day of almost positive ones X2 a day...I thought they would paint the picture clearer lol. Oh well, I'm considering ttc cycle #3 a learning cycle, and I'll go from here :thumbup:


----------



## sausages

Congratulations mama red! :)

Loulou, I never could read the cheapie opks. They never seemed to turn properly positive for me!! Last time I just used the cbdigi ones with the smile - soooooo much easier! Lol! 


Unfortunately AF came for me in the night. Just glad the cycle is over now and I'm released from obsessing for a while!! Obviously I'd rather it had been a pregnancy for me but never mind.


----------



## charlie00134

MaMaRed1012 said:


> I am 9 DPO today and decided to take an Answers pregnancy test as I can not wait any longer. To my surprise it came up with a very faint positive!! I am not going to get too excited till I see the line get a bit darker as it was faint. I had to call my husband over to see what he seen and without prompting him he stated he seen two lines just one was really, really faint.(and he doesn't know what a positive or negative test looks like). I plan on taking another one in the morning so I can use a more concentrated urine.

They always say a line is a line so congratulations :D

Loulou I've always backed my cheapie opks up with the clearblue digital ones when they start looking pos as I can't read the blooming things

Sausages - sorry AF got you, I wish you tonnes of luck for your next cycle


----------



## riana12

hi! today i´m 10dpo and faint line on today´s hpt:
https://static0.asmira.com/photo/65/536065/album/32034416_720.jpg


----------



## Psychick

My names Tam & I'm new to the forum, wanted to join you all in the run up to Halloween testing .. I'm currently 11 DPO and have alot of symptoms including really bad burping,cramps, very sore BB's since OV which is very new for me as i only usually get 2 days of cramping then fine till AF shows herself but this time I've been so different to other months and the permanent icky feeling has been here since OV (I actually puked (TMI) on the day i ovulated and that has never happened to me before) I'm due AF in 2 days .. did a test this morning as couldn't wait and not sure what to think now :-/ as I can defo see a 2nd line but not sure if it's a evap or not, it's driving me :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







P1110199.JPG
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## charlie00134

riana12 said:


> hi! today i´m 10dpo and faint line on today´s hpt:
> https://static0.asmira.com/photo/65/536065/album/32034416_720.jpg

That looks positive to me, congratulations!



Psychick said:


> My names Tam & I'm new to the forum, wanted to join you all in the run up to Halloween testing .. I'm currently 11 DPO and have alot of symptoms including really bad burping,cramps, very sore BB's since OV which is very new for me as i only usually get 2 days of cramping then fine till AF shows herself but this time I've been so different to other months and the permanent icky feeling has been here since OV (I actually puked (TMI) on the day i ovulated and that has never happened to me before) I'm due AF in 2 days .. did a test this morning as couldn't wait and not sure what to think now :-/ as I can defo see a 2nd line but not sure if it's a evap or not, it's driving me :wacko:

I think it does kinda look like evap, how long after taking the test did you photo?


----------



## Psychick

within a couple of minutes i took the photo


----------



## charlie00134

I'd probably recommend doing another test FMU tomorrow in the hope it's a clearer result :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

My bleeding has turned red. It's still not super heavy (I was sure it would pick up a lot during the night), so I'm still in limbo I guess. If the flow doesn't increase today, I'm really unsure of what's going on. This is either a weird cycle or something else altogether.


----------



## sausages

DenyseGiguere said:


> My bleeding has turned red. It's still not super heavy (I was sure it would pick up a lot during the night), so I'm still in limbo I guess. If the flow doesn't increase today, I'm really unsure of what's going on. This is either a weird cycle or something else altogether.

Weird!! I can see that this will be your 2nd cycle TTC . Have you recently come off hormonal birth control, because that could answer a LOT of your questions, lol! 

Also, sometimes i have light periods which last longer and other times i have heavy ones that are over in a few days. I think bodies just vary in what they do from time to time. :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

sausages said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> My bleeding has turned red. It's still not super heavy (I was sure it would pick up a lot during the night), so I'm still in limbo I guess. If the flow doesn't increase today, I'm really unsure of what's going on. This is either a weird cycle or something else altogether.
> 
> Weird!! I can see that this will be your 2nd cycle TTC . Have you recently come off hormonal birth control, because that could answer a LOT of your questions, lol!
> 
> Also, sometimes i have light periods which last longer and other times i have heavy ones that are over in a few days. I think bodies just vary in what they do from time to time. :)Click to expand...

Nope, never been on birth control. November will be our third cycle...maybe it will be the lucky one! It took us 3 months to conceive our son back in 2011. November would be nice too because we would be due shortly before our anniversary :) Before starting to try to conceive #2 I had very regular cycles, 28-30 days at most and the first day would be light then it would get heavy. I had never seen brown bleeding before. 

The flow is now picking up, which I'm actually grateful for. Once AF is done, we are looking forward to trying again :)


----------



## Pickletilly

DenyseGiguere said:


> The flow is now picking up, which I'm actually grateful for. Once AF is done, we are looking forward to trying again :)

I'm on my second cycle too, and I felt exactly the same when I was spotting around AF prediction. I was a bit hopeful but when AF arrived I was just relieved to have the stress of guessing lift away.


----------



## sausages

DenyseGiguere said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> My bleeding has turned red. It's still not super heavy (I was sure it would pick up a lot during the night), so I'm still in limbo I guess. If the flow doesn't increase today, I'm really unsure of what's going on. This is either a weird cycle or something else altogether.
> 
> Weird!! I can see that this will be your 2nd cycle TTC . Have you recently come off hormonal birth control, because that could answer a LOT of your questions, lol!
> 
> Also, sometimes i have light periods which last longer and other times i have heavy ones that are over in a few days. I think bodies just vary in what they do from time to time. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, never been on birth control. November will be our third cycle...maybe it will be the lucky one! It took us 3 months to conceive our son back in 2011. November would be nice too because we would be due shortly before our anniversary :) Before starting to try to conceive #2 I had very regular cycles, 28-30 days at most and the first day would be light then it would get heavy. I had never seen brown bleeding before.
> 
> The flow is now picking up, which I'm actually grateful for. Once AF is done, we are looking forward to trying again :)Click to expand...


Oh then i do hope third time's a charm for you! :D


----------



## loulou82baby

sausages and Denyse- Sorry af got you!! Onto next cycle ladies :flower: I feel like our bodies intentionally screw with us when we start ttc lol. Lets make November lucky! :happydance:

riana- I definitely see a thick but faint pink line there! I would definitely keep testing hun, I think those are the same ic's that sausages had a problem with, but everyone is different:) Hopefully you get a nice progression! FX'd!!!

Psychick- That is definitely a line, not even a skinny one! The only scary thing is that it doesn't seem to have a lot of color. I definitely say keep testing :) and post pics, cuz we love seeing pics of pee sticks :) Hoping for nice pink double lines for you! FX'd!!!

Thanks for the advice on the opk's ladies! I think I'm gonna ride out this cycle with the wondfo's and see what happens. If I can't get a clear answer this cycle I'll upgrade to digi opk next month. I know I my LH varies because the first one I took was almost stark white, so we'll see :shrug: Hopefully I won't need them for another cycle :winkwink:


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> gonna ride out this cycle

:haha:

..sorry


----------



## MizzyRoze

DenyseGiguere said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> After one last BFN around 5am this morning, I woke up at 8:30 to find the :witch: had arrived. Not heavy and not bright red, a very dark brown. Pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your support. On to November.
> 
> I'm sorry the :witch: found you hun! We are ready for November, bring it on! Round up the troops, give them a good pep talk, and we'll all face this thing together! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I'm really hoping November is our month. We would be due around our 7th wedding anniversary :)Click to expand...

I hope November is your month Hun! .. I'm hoping it's mine as well .. That would put due date smack in the middle of mine and SO's birthday .. There is only a 3 week gap between our birthdays so for it to fall in that time would be pretty awesome! .. Lol .. GL ladies .. Fingers crossed and lots and lots of BD'ing <3 Oh .. i wanted to ask .. is it true that BD'ing everyday lowers the chances of conceiving? I heard it can lower the sperm count .. Meh thats bad for me .. haha .. i like BD'ing alot but if its bad then maybe ill try every other day?


----------



## charlie00134

I've heard everyday doesn't give the sperm time to mature. My clinic wanted hubby to abstain for between 2 and 4 days, no more, no less.


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> After one last BFN around 5am this morning, I woke up at 8:30 to find the :witch: had arrived. Not heavy and not bright red, a very dark brown. Pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your support. On to November.
> 
> I'm sorry the :witch: found you hun! We are ready for November, bring it on! Round up the troops, give them a good pep talk, and we'll all face this thing together! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I'm really hoping November is our month. We would be due around our 7th wedding anniversary :)Click to expand...
> 
> I hope November is your month Hun! .. I'm hoping it's mine as well .. That would put due date smack in the middle of mine and SO's birthday .. There is only a 3 week gap between our birthdays so for it to fall in that time would be pretty awesome! .. Lol .. GL ladies .. Fingers crossed and lots and lots of BD'ing <3 Oh .. i wanted to ask .. is it true that BD'ing everyday lowers the chances of conceiving? I heard it can lower the sperm count .. Meh thats bad for me .. haha .. i like BD'ing alot but if its bad then maybe ill try every other day?Click to expand...

I've read conflicting things about it, some say every day is ok as long as it's 24 hrs between, some say every other day. I don't think that every day is a bad thing hun, the way I see it is there many not be quite as many swimmers in each batch if you dtd every day, but you are also getting more batches of swimmers, so which one equals more? Idk lol, but, in my opinion, I'd say bd every day if you want to! Sorry I'm not helpful, I am definitely not an expert with this stuff, but they do say to dtd every day of pos opk's so?....GL and FX'd!! Lots of :sex: :haha:


----------



## riana12

loulou82baby said:


> riana- I definitely see a thick but faint pink line there! I would definitely keep testing hun, I think those are the same ic's that sausages had a problem with, but everyone is different:) Hopefully you get a nice progression! FX'd!!!

pls, explain me acr "IC", i don´t know it :shrug:
test line is better visible, i can take my photos only by mobile phone :wacko:

i try to take another test tommorow or wednesday morning...


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MizzyRoze said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> After one last BFN around 5am this morning, I woke up at 8:30 to find the :witch: had arrived. Not heavy and not bright red, a very dark brown. Pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your support. On to November.
> 
> I'm sorry the :witch: found you hun! We are ready for November, bring it on! Round up the troops, give them a good pep talk, and we'll all face this thing together! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I'm really hoping November is our month. We would be due around our 7th wedding anniversary :)Click to expand...
> 
> I hope November is your month Hun! .. I'm hoping it's mine as well .. That would put due date smack in the middle of mine and SO's birthday .. There is only a 3 week gap between our birthdays so for it to fall in that time would be pretty awesome! .. Lol .. GL ladies .. Fingers crossed and lots and lots of BD'ing <3 Oh .. i wanted to ask .. is it true that BD'ing everyday lowers the chances of conceiving? I heard it can lower the sperm count .. Meh thats bad for me .. haha .. i like BD'ing alot but if its bad then maybe ill try every other day?Click to expand...

Yeah, the doctors told us that bd'ing every second day is best. Doing it every day does lower the man's sperm count. Our plan next month is to start bd'ing every second day as soon as my period ends. It's exciting to see my husband really on bored about it; I think he really wants us to conceive in November too. It would be so exciting to have a baby around our anniversary :) Plus our son would be almost 3 - he's ready for a sibling.


----------



## loulou82baby

riana12 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> riana- I definitely see a thick but faint pink line there! I would definitely keep testing hun, I think those are the same ic's that sausages had a problem with, but everyone is different:) Hopefully you get a nice progression! FX'd!!!
> 
> pls, explain me acr "IC", i don´t know it :shrug:
> test line is better visible, i can take my photos only by mobile phone :wacko:
> 
> i try to take another test tommorow or wednesday morning...Click to expand...

sorry hun, ic is internet cheapie. I'm in the same boat with the mobile pics, they don't focus great close up :dohh: Good luck on the next test hun! I'm hoping for darker lines for you :)


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> After one last BFN around 5am this morning, I woke up at 8:30 to find the :witch: had arrived. Not heavy and not bright red, a very dark brown. Pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your support. On to November.
> 
> I'm sorry the :witch: found you hun! We are ready for November, bring it on! Round up the troops, give them a good pep talk, and we'll all face this thing together! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I'm really hoping November is our month. We would be due around our 7th wedding anniversary :)Click to expand...
> 
> I hope November is your month Hun! .. I'm hoping it's mine as well .. That would put due date smack in the middle of mine and SO's birthday .. There is only a 3 week gap between our birthdays so for it to fall in that time would be pretty awesome! .. Lol .. GL ladies .. Fingers crossed and lots and lots of BD'ing <3 Oh .. i wanted to ask .. is it true that BD'ing everyday lowers the chances of conceiving? I heard it can lower the sperm count .. Meh thats bad for me .. haha .. i like BD'ing alot but if its bad then maybe ill try every other day?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the doctors told us that bd'ing every second day is best. Doing it every day does lower the man's sperm count. Our plan next month is to start bd'ing every second day as soon as my period ends. It's exciting to see my husband really on bored about it; I think he really wants us to conceive in November too. It would be so exciting to have a baby around our anniversary :) Plus our son would be almost 3 - he's ready for a sibling.Click to expand...

I've heard the same thing about every other day, but I also read a study that said chances are just as good every day. There was no evidence to support that every other day will give you better chances or vice versa. This stuff can be so confusing and there is so much conflicting info out there! :dohh: It can definitely make us a bit :wacko:!!! I think most the info we get is all based on "professional opinions" and that is such a gray area! Plus it's very hard to base such a study on a small group of people when there are so many people in this world and all people are different. Obviously, as women, our bodies all operate so differently, so I would assume it's the same for men and their bodies ability to regenerate sperm, etc. Lol...I've gone on a bit about this, so I'll stop, I just find this stuff so confusing, frustrating, interesting, and conflicted. It'd be nice if it was easier to get answers for each individual case!

I'm hoping November is your month! That would be such a pleasant gift for your anniversary! Sometimes I wish I would have had my kids closer together (so they would have a closer relationship), but I also had a lot of individual time with each of them, which was wonderful! They are 5 yrs apart and now we're working on #3 and my youngest turned 6 in September, so hopefully it doesn't take too long:)


----------



## fairyy

DenyseGiguere: I started to get that brown blood and then followed by proper AF. I never got brown blood before. It only started after we NTNP and started to have unprotected sex. 

Btw what does BD'ing every second day mean ? Like if you BD on Monday then when next BD would be ? Wednesday or Thursday ?


----------



## loulou82baby

fairyy said:


> DenyseGiguere: I started to get that brown blood and then followed by proper AF. I never got brown blood before. It only started after we NTNP and started to have unprotected sex.
> 
> Btw what does BD'ing every second day mean ? Like if you BD on Monday then when next BD would be ? Wednesday or Thursday ?

Every 48 hrs or close to it...Monday, Wednesday, Friday, etc...

A lot of women swear by this method. Try to google smep (sperm meets egg plan). A short rundown for you...bd every other day starting cd8(or after af) and bd for 3 days consecutive when you get a pos opk, skip a day, and then bd once more. I think that's pretty close to what smep is lol


----------



## fairyy

So every second day is same as every other day ? 
I know about SMEP. But I think it would be stressful and way mechanical. But I have heard it works.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

fairyy said:


> DenyseGiguere: I started to get that brown blood and then followed by proper AF. I never got brown blood before. It only started after we NTNP and started to have unprotected sex.
> 
> Btw what does BD'ing every second day mean ? Like if you BD on Monday then when next BD would be ? Wednesday or Thursday ?

This makes me feel better. I had brown last month too and it was the first month we were having unprotected sex. So that must be where the brown comes from?


----------



## fairyy

Yes. I never had brown before my AF ever. It only started after unprotected sex. First month I thought that I might be pregnant but it was the starting of AF. :dohh:


----------



## sausages

I've heard that BD every day is better when there are no male factor infertility issues, but if there ARE MFI's then every other day is best to let the swimmers build up. :)

No idea where i heard this though or how reliable that information is!!!


----------



## charlie00134

I think a lot of it is what youre happiest with, if it's not enjoyable it's less likely to work. 
On age differences I'm a little upset that my step daughter is going to be nearly 9 years older, we hadn't planned such an age gap, we'd wanted it closer to 4 years. I actually think we're gunna start on our second straight away if we can.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Has anyone had a light period? Normally mine are light for a few days then they get heavy. This is day 3 and this morning it looks like the bleeding was increasing, but now it's really light again. :wacko:


----------



## Bee Bee

Im out ladies! Just got AF after 5 days of spotting. On to November!!

I am totally okay with this though. :) This was only my first cycle trying so I wasn't expecting to get a BFP, I was just hoping I would be lucky enough to see one lol. 

On a positive note though, I have been on BC for 11 years so I wasnt even sure if I was gonna see AF any time soon. I haven't even seen a full blown one in 5 years. So, the fact she came back after only 1 month off BC is really great news. :)


----------



## fairyy

Bee Bee said:


> Im out ladies! Just got AF after 5 days of spotting. On to November!!
> 
> I am totally okay with this though. :) This was only my first cycle trying so I wasn't expecting to get a BFP, I was just hoping I would be lucky enough to see one lol.
> 
> On a positive note though, I have been on BC for 11 years so I wasnt even sure if I was gonna see AF any time soon. I haven't even seen a full blown one in 5 years. So, the fact she came back after only 1 month off BC is really great news. :)

Yes, that is a nice thing to get AF soon after coming off the pill. 
Good luck this cycle. :)


----------



## sausages

charlie00134 said:


> I think a lot of it is what youre happiest with, if it's not enjoyable it's less likely to work.
> On age differences I'm a little upset that my step daughter is going to be nearly 9 years older, we hadn't planned such an age gap, we'd wanted it closer to 4 years. I actually think we're gunna start on our second straight away if we can.

:( Must be SO hard dealing with infertility. You have been through so much! My SIL has adopted twin boys this year after trying for close to ten years, having a couple of miscarrages and two failed IVF attempts. Her boys are AMAZING and everyone loves them to pieces, but it's so unfair that people have to go through that. 

On a good note though, a friend of ours had a little girl just over a year ago and she was an IVF baby. Now they are randomly pregnant again without help and are surprised and obviously happy as heck cause they wouldn't have been able to afford IVF for another baby. :)


----------



## sausages

DenyseGiguere said:


> Has anyone had a light period? Normally mine are light for a few days then they get heavy. This is day 3 and this morning it looks like the bleeding was increasing, but now it's really light again. :wacko:

Yup! I either have light ones where they last for literally 9 days including spotting. It's so annoying!! The cramps aren't as bad, but it's so drawn out. Like 5 days of light bleeding followed by 3 or 4 of spotting. 

Or i will have heavy periods that only last 3 or 4 days. I like these better though! I get bad cramps, but it's satisfying, like it's getting all the blood out quicker. lol! With those i usually have a light day followed by a really heavy day and then a medium day and then that's pretty much it.


----------



## sausages

Bee Bee said:


> Im out ladies! Just got AF after 5 days of spotting. On to November!!
> 
> I am totally okay with this though. :) This was only my first cycle trying so I wasn't expecting to get a BFP, I was just hoping I would be lucky enough to see one lol.
> 
> On a positive note though, I have been on BC for 11 years so I wasnt even sure if I was gonna see AF any time soon. I haven't even seen a full blown one in 5 years. So, the fact she came back after only 1 month off BC is really great news. :)

Sorry AF got you hun, but huzzah for a normal cycle! :) I am on CD1 today too.


----------



## Bee Bee

sausages said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> Im out ladies! Just got AF after 5 days of spotting. On to November!!
> 
> I am totally okay with this though. :) This was only my first cycle trying so I wasn't expecting to get a BFP, I was just hoping I would be lucky enough to see one lol.
> 
> On a positive note though, I have been on BC for 11 years so I wasnt even sure if I was gonna see AF any time soon. I haven't even seen a full blown one in 5 years. So, the fact she came back after only 1 month off BC is really great news. :)
> 
> Sorry AF got you hun, but huzzah for a normal cycle! :) I am on CD1 today too.Click to expand...

Yay, cycle twins! :) :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

How do I upload a picture?


----------



## sausages

mirandaprice said:


> How do I upload a picture?

When you're making a post in the advanced editor (rather than the quick reply below the posts) if you scroll down there is a manage attachments button. Click on that and upload. :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Thank you! I was trying to upload from my phone, wasnt working, :haha: I took a test, cause I just couldnt help myself. Im about 10dpo, 4 days until AF is supposed to arrive, and I need some extra set of eyes to help me out here! :wacko: The top is an untouched image, the bottom I sharped using a photo app, I see a verry verrry verrrrry faint line, but I could be mistaken, what do you guys think? I'm still gunna retest this weekend to be sure!


----------



## RedheadBabies

mirandaprice said:


> Thank you! I was trying to upload from my phone, wasnt working, :haha: I took a test, cause I just couldnt help myself. Im about 10dpo, 4 days until AF is supposed to arrive, and I need some extra set of eyes to help me out here! :wacko: The top is an untouched image, the bottom I sharped using a photo app, I see a verry verrry verrrrry faint line, but I could be mistaken, what do you guys think? I'm still gunna retest this weekend to be sure!
> 
> 
> View attachment 691061

Definitely see a line! Hope it's the start of your :bfp:!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hello ladies! After miscarrying last month on the 27th, stopping bleeding after bleeding a week, then starting bleeding again on 10/10 for 4 days, I'm now 6 DPO today, and on progesterone. I'll be 9dpo on Halloween and will definitely be testing! So happy to be back with you girls, and hope this is my month for a sticky bean!! Good luck to all of you. 
Lots of sticky baby :dust: to sell testers!!


----------



## Bee Bee

I def see it! I inverted your pic for you, makes it easier to see! O:
 



Attached Files:







invert.png
File size: 208.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mirandaprice

RedheadBabies said:


> Hello ladies! After miscarrying last month on the 27th, stopping bleeding after bleeding a week, then starting again on. 10/10 for 4 days, I'm not 6 DPO today, and on progesterone. I'll be 9dpo on Halloween and will definitely be testing! So happy to be back with you girls, and hope this is my month for a sticky bean!! Good luck to all of you.
> Lots of sticky baby :dust: to sell testers!!

Best of luck to you this upcoming month! :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

Bee Bee said:


> I def see it! I inverted your pic for you, makes it easier to see! O:

I tried inverting it but it wasn't working, thank you!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Well my bleeding has almost completely stopped. I'm thinking either a cyst or maybe, just maybe I'll get a late BFP. Not counting on the BFP though. Good thing I'm going to my doctor on Thursday. I don't know what's going on:wacko:


----------



## mirandaprice

Bee Bee said:


> I def see it! I inverted your pic for you, makes it easier to see! O:

I tried inverting it but it wasn't working, thank you!


----------



## Bee Bee

mirandaprice said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> I def see it! I inverted your pic for you, makes it easier to see! O:
> 
> I tried inverting it but it wasn't working, thank you!Click to expand...

No problem!! I work with photoshop all day so it was easy to do real quick hahaha! :)

Congrats on your BFP! :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

RedheadBabies said:


> Hello ladies! After miscarrying last month on the 27th, stopping bleeding after bleeding a week, then starting bleeding again on 10/10 for 4 days, I'm now 6 DPO today, and on progesterone. I'll be 9dpo on Halloween and will definitely be testing! So happy to be back with you girls, and hope this is my month for a sticky bean!! Good luck to all of you.
> Lots of sticky baby :dust: to sell testers!!

Very sorry about your MC last month, FX's that you get a sticky bean on Halloween!


----------



## Krissykat1006

mirandaprice said:


> Thank you! I was trying to upload from my phone, wasnt working, :haha: I took a test, cause I just couldnt help myself. Im about 10dpo, 4 days until AF is supposed to arrive, and I need some extra set of eyes to help me out here! :wacko: The top is an untouched image, the bottom I sharped using a photo app, I see a verry verrry verrrrry faint line, but I could be mistaken, what do you guys think? I'm still gunna retest this weekend to be sure!
> 
> 
> View attachment 691061

I see it!!

Congrats :)


----------



## charlie00134

sausages said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> I think a lot of it is what youre happiest with, if it's not enjoyable it's less likely to work.
> On age differences I'm a little upset that my step daughter is going to be nearly 9 years older, we hadn't planned such an age gap, we'd wanted it closer to 4 years. I actually think we're gunna start on our second straight away if we can.
> 
> :( Must be SO hard dealing with infertility. You have been through so much! My SIL has adopted twin boys this year after trying for close to ten years, having a couple of miscarrages and two failed IVF attempts. Her boys are AMAZING and everyone loves them to pieces, but it's so unfair that people have to go through that.
> 
> On a good note though, a friend of ours had a little girl just over a year ago and she was an IVF baby. Now they are randomly pregnant again without help and are surprised and obviously happy as heck cause they wouldn't have been able to afford IVF for another baby. :)Click to expand...

Thank you. It is hard and we looked into adoption but you had to have stopped trying for a year first and I jjust wasn't willing to give up just yet. Thankfully our IVF cost just under a grand so it was affordable. 



mirandaprice said:


> Thank you! I was trying to upload from my phone, wasnt working, :haha: I took a test, cause I just couldnt help myself. Im about 10dpo, 4 days until AF is supposed to arrive, and I need some extra set of eyes to help me out here! :wacko: The top is an untouched image, the bottom I sharped using a photo app, I see a verry verrry verrrrry faint line, but I could be mistaken, what do you guys think? I'm still gunna retest this weekend to be sure!
> 
> 
> View attachment 691061

I see a line on the sharpened image but it doesn't look to have any colour, I'd definitely say test again in a couple of days in case it's a nasty evap. I hope it's the start of a :BFP: for you


----------



## Lijsken87

I posted about a week and a half ago....
Second month ttc....and was very hopeful as I had sooo many "weird" things happen to me since ovulation. Strange cramps, pains, dry mouth, odd sleeping patterns, very tired and more...but...I'm due for AF on Thursday and am almost sure she'll make an appearance. Sigh.

Feeling like all the symptoms are there for her arrival...and none of the 6 (!!) early pregnancy tests have had BFP.... 

Sniff. Pretty sure I'm out.

I don't know how some women cope when they have been trying for sooo long. As mentioned above, this is only our second month ttc and already feeling sad. It's hard not to get excited. The ttw totally wrecks your head.

Baby Dust to Everyone Out There!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

My bleeding has started again. Very light still. I'm wondering if because of the stress of last month has caused this weird cycle. Hopefully I'll get some answers on Thursday at the doctors.


----------



## loulou82baby

mirandaprice said:


> Thank you! I was trying to upload from my phone, wasnt working, :haha: I took a test, cause I just couldnt help myself. Im about 10dpo, 4 days until AF is supposed to arrive, and I need some extra set of eyes to help me out here! :wacko: The top is an untouched image, the bottom I sharped using a photo app, I see a verry verrry verrrrry faint line, but I could be mistaken, what do you guys think? I'm still gunna retest this weekend to be sure!
> 
> 
> View attachment 691061

I definitely see lines on both of those pics and the invert! Hope they get darker for you!!! GL and lots of baby dust :dust: 
I can't wait to see updates!!! :)


----------



## loulou82baby

RedheadBabies said:


> Hello ladies! After miscarrying last month on the 27th, stopping bleeding after bleeding a week, then starting bleeding again on 10/10 for 4 days, I'm now 6 DPO today, and on progesterone. I'll be 9dpo on Halloween and will definitely be testing! So happy to be back with you girls, and hope this is my month for a sticky bean!! Good luck to all of you.
> Lots of sticky baby :dust: to sell testers!!

I'm so sorry for your loss last month hun! Welcome back :hugs: and lots of sticky baby dust to you :dust: !!!!


----------



## loulou82baby

Lijsken87 said:


> I posted about a week and a half ago....
> Second month ttc....and was very hopeful as I had sooo many "weird" things happen to me since ovulation. Strange cramps, pains, dry mouth, odd sleeping patterns, very tired and more...but...I'm due for AF on Thursday and am almost sure she'll make an appearance. Sigh.
> 
> Feeling like all the symptoms are there for her arrival...and none of the 6 (!!) early pregnancy tests have had BFP....
> 
> Sniff. Pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> I don't know how some women cope when they have been trying for sooo long. As mentioned above, this is only our second month ttc and already feeling sad. It's hard not to get excited. The ttw totally wrecks your head.
> 
> Baby Dust to Everyone Out There!

Welcome hun! I know it's hard not to get on the emotional roller coaster while ttc...we all do it! Don't count yourself out until af shows hun and remember that there is new hope in a new cycle if af does show! GL to you and lots of baby dust :dust:!!!!


----------



## loulou82baby

Kk- did you get your bloods back hun? How are you feeling?


----------



## HopefulKait88

Lijsken87 said:


> I posted about a week and a half ago....
> Second month ttc....and was very hopeful as I had sooo many "weird" things happen to me since ovulation. Strange cramps, pains, dry mouth, odd sleeping patterns, very tired and more...but...I'm due for AF on Thursday and am almost sure she'll make an appearance. Sigh.
> 
> Feeling like all the symptoms are there for her arrival...and none of the 6 (!!) early pregnancy tests have had BFP....
> 
> Sniff. Pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> I don't know how some women cope when they have been trying for sooo long. As mentioned above, this is only our second month ttc and already feeling sad. It's hard not to get excited. The ttw totally wrecks your head.
> 
> Baby Dust to Everyone Out There!

I'm so sorry :-( I'm going through the exact same thing. Second official month TTC after 2 miscarriages and all the signs are there....cramping, light spotting at 8 and 9 DPO, weird sleeping, sore boobs, headaches...the works! I'm due to start my period on Friday and I totally agree with you, even though it's only the 2nd month we get so excited! Here's to hoping we won't have to endure the wait much longer <3


----------



## DD80

174 pages. Wow! This thread is moving! How is everyone today? Congratulations to the new positives! :)


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi ladies!!

I'm off for a mini holiday to visit my brother and my gorgeous baby neice :baby: 
so I won't be back til Sunday. Currently 4dpo and will be 9dpo!! Exciting!! 
Baby dust to you all look forward to seeing more BFP and a new November thread if there isn't already one!! 

Love and hugs to all! Good luck!! 
:dust:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I'm off for a mini holiday to visit my brother and my gorgeous baby neice :baby:
> so I won't be back til Sunday. Currently 4dpo and will be 9dpo!! Exciting!!
> Baby dust to you all look forward to seeing more BFP and a new November thread if there isn't already one!!
> 
> Love and hugs to all! Good luck!!
> :dust:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey pickle! Have a great vacation! FX'ed for when you get back!! :flower:


----------



## MaMaRed1012

mirandaprice said:


> Thank you! I was trying to upload from my phone, wasnt working, :haha: I took a test, cause I just couldnt help myself. Im about 10dpo, 4 days until AF is supposed to arrive, and I need some extra set of eyes to help me out here! :wacko: The top is an untouched image, the bottom I sharped using a photo app, I see a verry verrry verrrrry faint line, but I could be mistaken, what do you guys think? I'm still gunna retest this weekend to be sure!
> 
> 
> View attachment 691061

That is most definitely a line! Congratulations! I tested on 10/27 and my line was that faint so I bought a digital test and tested 10/28 and it said pregnant. Maybe try one of those?! Happy and healthy pregnancy to you! :happydance:


----------



## MaMaRed1012

mirandaprice said:


> MaMaRed1012 said:
> 
> 
> I am 9 DPO today and decided to take an Answers pregnancy test as I can not wait any longer. To my surprise it came up with a very faint positive!! I am not going to get too excited till I see the line get a bit darker as it was faint. I had to call my husband over to see what he seen and without prompting him he stated he seen two lines just one was really, really faint.(and he doesn't know what a positive or negative test looks like). I plan on taking another one in the morning so I can use a more concentrated urine.
> 
> Fingers Xd for a darker line!Click to expand...

Thank you!

I tested yesterday (10/28) with a digital test--PREGNANT!! :happydance:

Attached is the very faint 9DPO test from 10/27 and the digital test from 10/28.
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy test.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1









20131027_165606-1-1 (2).jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyvaughan

My cycle came really early last month I believe because of stress but going off normal months, I'm 4 days late! :) Possibly more! Not testing until 31st! I have my first OB appoint to work on my infertility that day, and so I figure i'll try FMU and if its neg then doc can do some testing! We pray everynight for a baby I really hope god has blessed us this month! :) TTC for years.. 1 early MC Oct 13th 2012


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations MaMaRed


----------



## DenyseGiguere

My bleeding has picked up, I'm kind of relieved. On to next month :)


----------



## mirandaprice

MaMaRed1012 said:


> mirandaprice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaMaRed1012 said:
> 
> 
> I am 9 DPO today and decided to take an Answers pregnancy test as I can not wait any longer. To my surprise it came up with a very faint positive!! I am not going to get too excited till I see the line get a bit darker as it was faint. I had to call my husband over to see what he seen and without prompting him he stated he seen two lines just one was really, really faint.(and he doesn't know what a positive or negative test looks like). I plan on taking another one in the morning so I can use a more concentrated urine.
> 
> Fingers Xd for a darker line!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I tested yesterday (10/28) with a digital test--PREGNANT!! :happydance:
> 
> Attached is the very faint 9DPO test from 10/27 and the digital test from 10/28.Click to expand...

Congrats! Its extremely encouraging to see a positive test that looks almost like mine :)


----------



## dovkav123

BFN for me today:growlmad:
2nd IVF failed, each IVF we had perfect embryos. It is a mystery why thy don't stick.
I am happy for BFP and died witches.
:dust: for the rest of us!
Enjoying :wine: today!


----------



## DD80

dovkav123 said:


> BFN for me today:growlmad:
> 2nd IVF failed, each IVF we had perfect embryos. It is a mystery why thy don't stick.
> I am happy for BFP and died witches.
> :dust: for the rest of us!
> Enjoying :wine: today!

:( I'm sorry. Enjoy that drink! :hugs:


----------



## sausages

charlie00134 said:


> Thank you. It is hard and we looked into adoption but you had to have stopped trying for a year first and I jjust wasn't willing to give up just yet. Thankfully our IVF cost just under a grand so it was affordable.

Wow, your IVF was really cheap! Well.... not really cheap being a thousand pounds, but cheaper than the norm. How come, if you don't mind me asking? Yeah, after our first two losses we almost opted for adoption and had our initial visit. We were going to have to wait a period of time after our last loss, so we decided to give it one last shot. SIL and her DH were made to wait 6 months i think it was from their last IVF.


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Kk- did you get your bloods back hun? How are you feeling?

Nothing yet Loulou, I'm calling up there Thursday if no one calls me tomorrow.
Feeling good, just waves of nausea and some hot flashes. :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I'm off for a mini holiday to visit my brother and my gorgeous baby neice :baby:
> so I won't be back til Sunday. Currently 4dpo and will be 9dpo!! Exciting!!
> Baby dust to you all look forward to seeing more BFP and a new November thread if there isn't already one!!
> 
> Love and hugs to all! Good luck!!
> :dust:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Have a great vacation! Lots of love and extra luck for when you get home :)
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me today:growlmad:
> 2nd IVF failed, each IVF we had perfect embryos. It is a mystery why thy don't stick.
> I am happy for BFP and died witches.
> :dust: for the rest of us!
> Enjoying :wine: today!
> 
> :( I'm sorry. Enjoy that drink! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm sorry too! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Have 2 glasses! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

babyvaughan said:


> My cycle came really early last month I believe because of stress but going off normal months, I'm 4 days late! :) Possibly more! Not testing until 31st! I have my first OB appoint to work on my infertility that day, and so I figure i'll try FMU and if its neg then doc can do some testing! We pray everynight for a baby I really hope god has blessed us this month! :) TTC for years.. 1 early MC Oct 13th 2012

You have iron will hun! I'll keep my FX'd for your surprise :bfp: before your ob appt!!! Lots of baby dust for you!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

HopefulKait88 said:


> Lijsken87 said:
> 
> 
> I posted about a week and a half ago....
> Second month ttc....and was very hopeful as I had sooo many "weird" things happen to me since ovulation. Strange cramps, pains, dry mouth, odd sleeping patterns, very tired and more...but...I'm due for AF on Thursday and am almost sure she'll make an appearance. Sigh.
> 
> Feeling like all the symptoms are there for her arrival...and none of the 6 (!!) early pregnancy tests have had BFP....
> 
> Sniff. Pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> I don't know how some women cope when they have been trying for sooo long. As mentioned above, this is only our second month ttc and already feeling sad. It's hard not to get excited. The ttw totally wrecks your head.
> 
> Baby Dust to Everyone Out There!
> 
> I'm so sorry :-( I'm going through the exact same thing. Second official month TTC after 2 miscarriages and all the signs are there....cramping, light spotting at 8 and 9 DPO, weird sleeping, sore boobs, headaches...the works! I'm due to start my period on Friday and I totally agree with you, even though it's only the 2nd month we get so excited! Here's to hoping we won't have to endure the wait much longer <3Click to expand...

Hang in there ladies! Easier said than done I know :wacko: I just keep reminding myself that stress is bad all around and I have to be the best I can be :) GL to you both! Lots of baby dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> HopefulKait88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lijsken87 said:
> 
> 
> I posted about a week and a half ago....
> Second month ttc....and was very hopeful as I had sooo many "weird" things happen to me since ovulation. Strange cramps, pains, dry mouth, odd sleeping patterns, very tired and more...but...I'm due for AF on Thursday and am almost sure she'll make an appearance. Sigh.
> 
> Feeling like all the symptoms are there for her arrival...and none of the 6 (!!) early pregnancy tests have had BFP....
> 
> Sniff. Pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> I don't know how some women cope when they have been trying for sooo long. As mentioned above, this is only our second month ttc and already feeling sad. It's hard not to get excited. The ttw totally wrecks your head.
> 
> Baby Dust to Everyone Out There!
> 
> I'm so sorry :-( I'm going through the exact same thing. Second official month TTC after 2 miscarriages and all the signs are there....cramping, light spotting at 8 and 9 DPO, weird sleeping, sore boobs, headaches...the works! I'm due to start my period on Friday and I totally agree with you, even though it's only the 2nd month we get so excited! Here's to hoping we won't have to endure the wait much longer <3Click to expand...
> 
> Hang in there ladies! Easier said than done I know :wacko: I just keep reminding myself that stress is bad all around and I have to be the best I can be :) GL to you both! Lots of baby dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Loulou - where are you at in your cycle now?


----------



## Lijsken87

Thanks everyone...still early days I guess....but still easy to get disappointed and even a bit worried about the "what ifs"...

New to this thread....so not sure how to "thank" people...or quote people...but thanks all the same for the previous comments! LOL


----------



## Lijsken87

Just out of curiosity....since I am so new to this world of trying for a baby...

How long have some of you been ttc? I've heard that trying fall pregnant is actually harder than some people realise, and that it can take up to 12 months (for a young, healthy couple) to fall pregnant. 

Being naïve and ignorant, I always thought that falling pregnant would be fairly easy...until I started looking into it more.....


----------



## babyvaughan

I have been TTC for 3.5 years with a few one month breaks because it can be emotionally exhausting!! I had one early MC, I had one cyst, but currently am very healthly, not over weight, and no known conditions.. just not preggers :(


----------



## sausages

I'm not officially TTC. More kind of NTNP kind of. Basically the last 3 cycle DH has finished inside me around o but not entirely on purpose. So anyway, 3 cycles for us this time. 1st baby took 7, then 5 for next then 3 for DD and 1st cycle for DS :)


----------



## charlie00134

sausages said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. It is hard and we looked into adoption but you had to have stopped trying for a year first and I jjust wasn't willing to give up just yet. Thankfully our IVF cost just under a grand so it was affordable.
> 
> Wow, your IVF was really cheap! Well.... not really cheap being a thousand pounds, but cheaper than the norm. How come, if you don't mind me asking? Yeah, after our first two losses we almost opted for adoption and had our initial visit. We were going to have to wait a period of time after our last loss, so we decided to give it one last shot. SIL and her DH were made to wait 6 months i think it was from their last IVF.Click to expand...

It was so cheap because we did egg share meaning 12 of the 25 eggs I produced were donated to another lady. It dramatically brought the price down about 4 grand.



Lijsken87 said:


> Just out of curiosity....since I am so new to this world of trying for a baby...
> 
> How long have some of you been ttc? I've heard that trying fall pregnant is actually harder than some people realise, and that it can take up to 12 months (for a young, healthy couple) to fall pregnant.
> 
> Being naïve and ignorant, I always thought that falling pregnant would be fairly easy...until I started looking into it more.....

I've been trying 55 months with a short break in there when I was getting married, in that time I also had a miscarriage which took about 3 months out.


----------



## sausages

charlie00134 said:


> It was so cheap because we did egg share meaning 12 of the 25 eggs I produced were donated to another lady. It dramatically brought the price down about 4 grand.

Aaah, i've heard of that! 25 eggs is awesome!! I know my SIL struggled with her IVF mainly because she only had about 8-10 follies and then only a couple of eggs. In the last cycle she did they only ended up with 1 embryo to transfer. Oh it was such an emotional time for them! :( We had discussed donating my eggs, but we both decided it would be too close to home and weird for both of us. I hope you don't mind me asking questions, i'm just interested. Did the other lady have to pay some of your costs? A bit like "buying" your eggs? Is that why it was so cheap compared to normal? Hope that's not an ignorant question!!


----------



## charlie00134

sausages said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> It was so cheap because we did egg share meaning 12 of the 25 eggs I produced were donated to another lady. It dramatically brought the price down about 4 grand.
> 
> Aaah, i've heard of that! 25 eggs is awesome!! I know my SIL struggled with her IVF mainly because she only had about 8-10 follies and then only a couple of eggs. In the last cycle she did they only ended up with 1 embryo to transfer. Oh it was such an emotional time for them! :( We had discussed donating my eggs, but we both decided it would be too close to home and weird for both of us. I hope you don't mind me asking questions, i'm just interested. Did the other lady have to pay some of your costs? A bit like "buying" your eggs? Is that why it was so cheap compared to normal? Hope that's not an ignorant question!!Click to expand...

I honestly don't mind questions, if I can help someone I'll answer anything. They paid a slightly higher than standard rate for the use of donor eggs, not as much as I saved though, I suppose it means the clinic gets two treatments rather than none that way.


----------



## MizzyRoze

Lijsken87 said:


> Just out of curiosity....since I am so new to this world of trying for a baby...
> 
> How long have some of you been ttc? I've heard that trying fall pregnant is actually harder than some people realise, and that it can take up to 12 months (for a young, healthy couple) to fall pregnant.
> 
> Being naïve and ignorant, I always thought that falling pregnant would be fairly easy...until I started looking into it more.....

Heya! I have been TTC for about 20 months now .. The first 12 months was pretty much not paying attention but no method of birth control .. kinda like the "if it happens it happens .. we would be happy" .. But since this past Feb. I have been paying more attention to ovulation and whatnot .. I already have 2 beautiful boys from a previous relation and my other half has to children from a previous relationship as well .. but we want one between us as well :) Good luck ladies .. On a side note .. i think my cycle is gonna weird this month .. Since about CD 10 .. i have been having cramping and ewcm .. very ovulation like .. which is weird because i have a 28 day cycle .. very normal/regular cycle .. and consistent .. but i swear it feels/looks like ovulation symptoms! Hmm i hope its not thrown off .. i like to think i have a chance of getting my :bfp: this month :) Have a good day ladies and lots and lots of :dust: and :sex:


----------



## loulou82baby

Lijsken87 said:


> Just out of curiosity....since I am so new to this world of trying for a baby...
> 
> How long have some of you been ttc? I've heard that trying fall pregnant is actually harder than some people realise, and that it can take up to 12 months (for a young, healthy couple) to fall pregnant.
> 
> Being naïve and ignorant, I always thought that falling pregnant would be fairly easy...until I started looking into it more.....

This is only our third cycle trying. It was pretty easy for me to conceive before, but I was also younger. I had my dd at 20 and my ds at 25. I had a mc about 3 mos before I conceived my ds. At that point I was totally naïve to all of this ttc stuff and just had sex when I wanted to and tested when I realized I was late for af. Now I'm obsessed, but I'm also 31 and my oh is 35, so I feel like time is running out. My oh has no kids of his own (tho he considers mine his:)) and I would love to give him one! It can certainly be stressful and emotional, so we don't force sex and we try and spend time just enjoying each other's company. He doesn't quite know how crazy ttc makes me lol, I don't want to stress him out too!

DD- I am at cd 12, had some almost positive opk's for a lot of days and now they're going light again. I've been super stressed since Sunday, so that may put o off a bit. It seems like I usually o between cd 19-24, so I'll just keep testing and hoping :wacko: I quit my job yesterday and I'm going to focus on the home business we have for now. That's the main source of my stress, it was a really hard decision, but I was getting screwed royally at work! So if I don't make enough working from home I'll have to pick up another job a few days a week, which may be hard because I didn't give a 2 week notice at this one, but it was either quit on good terms or a potential fight at work (I have a hard time not standing up for myself and it causes confrontation on occasion), I figured the fight would be worse :shrug: My oh gave me 110% support on it and is picking up some extra work for now (he didn't want me working nights anyways lol). I have faith that it'll all work out, but it's hard not to stress about it!

Where are you at in your cycle DD?


----------



## Dreambaby69

176 pages :shrug::shrug::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:. Congrats to all the :bfp:s. Welcome :hugs::hugs::hi::hi::hi: to all the new ladies . I am thinking about changing the title to thanksgiving as suggested by kk. Any other ideas for name title is welcome , if not we will be going for thanksgiving theme for november thread. All the ladies with :bfp:s , can u please drop a line with the dpo that u got the :bfp: and date so that i can update the front page. Thanks and lots and lots of sticky :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: for NOVEMBER.


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hello ladies! Hope the :witch: is staying far away from everyone! I'm 8dpo today, took an IC this morning, :bfn:... I'm not surprised. My earliest :bfp: while charting has been at 10dpo, and all of my early :bfp:s were on frers, not ICs. I ordered some frers off Amazon, and they'll be delivered tomorrow. I'll take one tomorrow night, (I also never get good lines with FMU, evening is always better for me. I had a few symptoms before my :bfp: with my MC last month, but this month being on progesterone, I'm trying not to symptom spot since the meds may be causing them. 

Anyone else on progesterone?


----------



## RedheadBabies

Dreambaby69 said:


> 176 pages :shrug::shrug::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:. Congrats to all the :bfp:s. Welcome :hugs::hugs::hi::hi::hi: to all the new ladies . I am thinking about changing the title to thanksgiving as suggested by kk. Any other ideas for name title is welcome , if not we will be going for thanksgiving theme for november thread. All the ladies with :bfp:s , can u please drop a line with the dpo that u got the :bfp: and date so that i can update the front page. Thanks and lots and lots of sticky :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: for NOVEMBER.


Hoping November gives everyone a :bfp: to be thankful for!!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Lijsken87 said:


> Just out of curiosity....since I am so new to this world of trying for a baby...
> 
> How long have some of you been ttc? I've heard that trying fall pregnant is actually harder than some people realise, and that it can take up to 12 months (for a young, healthy couple) to fall pregnant.
> 
> Being naïve and ignorant, I always thought that falling pregnant would be fairly easy...until I started looking into it more.....

First pregnancy: 1 month. Ended in MMC at 10 weeks.
Second pregnancy: 1 month. DD born 2/4/12:cloud9:
Third pregnancy: 1 month. We were not TTC, ended in MC at 5 weeks.
Fourth pregnancy: 2 months. Ended in MC end of last month.

So now I'm back! 8dpo today and hoping for a sticky :bfp: in the next couple days!

Good luck to you on your TTC journey!!


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> 176 pages :shrug::shrug::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:. Congrats to all the :bfp:s. Welcome :hugs::hugs::hi::hi::hi: to all the new ladies . I am thinking about changing the title to thanksgiving as suggested by kk. Any other ideas for name title is welcome , if not we will be going for thanksgiving theme for november thread. All the ladies with :bfp:s , can u please drop a line with the dpo that u got the :bfp: and date so that i can update the front page. Thanks and lots and lots of sticky :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: for NOVEMBER.

Are you just going to change the name or start a new thread? I still like Thanksgiving....buns in the oven!!!! :haha: Hopefully this is a lucky month for all the ladies awaiting some :bfp:'s!!!!! Lots of baby dust :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Lijsken87 said:


> Just out of curiosity....since I am so new to this world of trying for a baby...
> 
> How long have some of you been ttc? I've heard that trying fall pregnant is actually harder than some people realise, and that it can take up to 12 months (for a young, healthy couple) to fall pregnant.
> 
> Being naïve and ignorant, I always thought that falling pregnant would be fairly easy...until I started looking into it more.....

It took us 3 months to conceive our son in 2011. Luckily no problems at all during my pregnancy (other than awful morning sickness!) and he arrived 5 days late. We just started trying for #2 in September and it's been awful. One weird cycle, had to get an ultrasound due to some weird spotting and they discovered I had cysts on my ovaries. I don't think this time around is going to be as easy. But that's okay :)

Good luck TTC!


----------



## mirandaprice

Lijsken87 said:


> Just out of curiosity....since I am so new to this world of trying for a baby...
> 
> How long have some of you been ttc? I've heard that trying fall pregnant is actually harder than some people realise, and that it can take up to 12 months (for a young, healthy couple) to fall pregnant.
> 
> Being naïve and ignorant, I always thought that falling pregnant would be fairly easy...until I started looking into it more.....

It really depends on the individual, my sister got pregnant her first month what she considers "accidental" cause she was trying but not really... if I get a BFP then it'd be one month ttc for me as well. I wish all the best of luck to all you ladies though!


----------



## Dreambaby69

It depends, do you ladies want a new name or new thread?


----------



## Krissykat1006

MizzyRoze said:


> Lijsken87 said:
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity....since I am so new to this world of trying for a baby...
> 
> How long have some of you been ttc? I've heard that trying fall pregnant is actually harder than some people realise, and that it can take up to 12 months (for a young, healthy couple) to fall pregnant.
> 
> Being naïve and ignorant, I always thought that falling pregnant would be fairly easy...until I started looking into it more.....
> 
> Heya! I have been TTC for about 20 months now .. The first 12 months was pretty much not paying attention but no method of birth control .. kinda like the "if it happens it happens .. we would be happy" .. But since this past Feb. I have been paying more attention to ovulation and whatnot .. I already have 2 beautiful boys from a previous relation and my other half has to children from a previous relationship as well .. but we want one between us as well :) Good luck ladies .. On a side note .. i think my cycle is gonna weird this month .. Since about CD 10 .. i have been having cramping and ewcm .. very ovulation like .. which is weird because i have a 28 day cycle .. very normal/regular cycle .. and consistent .. but i swear it feels/looks like ovulation symptoms! Hmm i hope its not thrown off .. i like to think i have a chance of getting my :bfp: this month :) Have a good day ladies and lots and lots of :dust: and :sex:Click to expand...

Mizzy my last cycle I O'd early...and I have a 28 day cycle too, I O'd on CD 11 instead of 15.


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Kk- did you get your bloods back hun? How are you feeling?

Got my results back today, I was 4 weeks 5 days (by my calculations) when I had it drawn my HGC level was 1860 and the nurse said that would make me around 4 weeks.

So waiting in insurance to come through then on to the next stage. Thanks for asking Lou Lou!


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- did you get your bloods back hun? How are you feeling?
> 
> Got my results back today, I was 4 weeks 5 days (by my calculations) when I had it drawn my HGC level was 1860 and the nurse said that would make me around 4 weeks.
> 
> So waiting in insurance to come through then on to the next stage. Thanks for asking Lou Lou!Click to expand...

Sounds good so far! :happydance: Thanks for posting that! I'm soooo happy for you Kk!!!!


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> It depends, do you ladies want a new name or new thread?

Either works for me:) Whatever is easier for you Dream! What is your preference hun?


----------



## MizzyRoze

Krissykat1006 said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lijsken87 said:
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity....since I am so new to this world of trying for a baby...
> 
> How long have some of you been ttc? I've heard that trying fall pregnant is actually harder than some people realise, and that it can take up to 12 months (for a young, healthy couple) to fall pregnant.
> 
> Being naïve and ignorant, I always thought that falling pregnant would be fairly easy...until I started looking into it more.....
> 
> Heya! I have been TTC for about 20 months now .. The first 12 months was pretty much not paying attention but no method of birth control .. kinda like the "if it happens it happens .. we would be happy" .. But since this past Feb. I have been paying more attention to ovulation and whatnot .. I already have 2 beautiful boys from a previous relation and my other half has to children from a previous relationship as well .. but we want one between us as well :) Good luck ladies .. On a side note .. i think my cycle is gonna weird this month .. Since about CD 10 .. i have been having cramping and ewcm .. very ovulation like .. which is weird because i have a 28 day cycle .. very normal/regular cycle .. and consistent .. but i swear it feels/looks like ovulation symptoms! Hmm i hope its not thrown off .. i like to think i have a chance of getting my :bfp: this month :) Have a good day ladies and lots and lots of :dust: and :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Mizzy my last cycle I O'd early...and I have a 28 day cycle too, I O'd on CD 11 instead of 15.Click to expand...

Ahh!! KK you give me so much hope! Mine is almost always CD 14 or 15 .. never this early or later than CD 15 .. So maybe this is a good sign? .. Hehe .. It may not be .. but i can hope right? .. Lol .. honestly after this long .. anything out of the norm can be reason for hope ..  Lots of prays please and send some :dust: this way! <3 I also haven't been feeling well lately .. Well basically .. alot of draining in the back of my throat .. this may be a weird question, but could that cause more discharge as well? Like the ewcm I'm getting? .. i mean its all mucous so im not sure if increase of mucous in my throat can cause increase in mucous .. umm down there?... Meh just wanted to see what you ladies thought? .. although i doubt draining in my throat causes ovulation like cramps .. Lol .. Sorry about the rambling and questions .. Just not sure what to think and theres so many supportive ladies here .. and i would love to hear opinions .. <3


----------



## Krissykat1006

MizzyRoze said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lijsken87 said:
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity....since I am so new to this world of trying for a baby...
> 
> How long have some of you been ttc? I've heard that trying fall pregnant is actually harder than some people realise, and that it can take up to 12 months (for a young, healthy couple) to fall pregnant.
> 
> Being naïve and ignorant, I always thought that falling pregnant would be fairly easy...until I started looking into it more.....
> 
> Heya! I have been TTC for about 20 months now .. The first 12 months was pretty much not paying attention but no method of birth control .. kinda like the "if it happens it happens .. we would be happy" .. But since this past Feb. I have been paying more attention to ovulation and whatnot .. I already have 2 beautiful boys from a previous relation and my other half has to children from a previous relationship as well .. but we want one between us as well :) Good luck ladies .. On a side note .. i think my cycle is gonna weird this month .. Since about CD 10 .. i have been having cramping and ewcm .. very ovulation like .. which is weird because i have a 28 day cycle .. very normal/regular cycle .. and consistent .. but i swear it feels/looks like ovulation symptoms! Hmm i hope its not thrown off .. i like to think i have a chance of getting my :bfp: this month :) Have a good day ladies and lots and lots of :dust: and :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Mizzy my last cycle I O'd early...and I have a 28 day cycle too, I O'd on CD 11 instead of 15.Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh!! KK you give me so much hope! Mine is almost always CD 14 or 15 .. never this early or later than CD 15 .. So maybe this is a good sign? .. Hehe .. It may not be .. but i can hope right? .. Lol .. honestly after this long .. anything out of the norm can be reason for hope ..  Lots of prays please and send some :dust: this way! <3 I also haven't been feeling well lately .. Well basically .. alot of draining in the back of my throat .. this may be a weird question, but could that cause more discharge as well? Like the ewcm I'm getting? .. i mean its all mucous so im not sure if increase of mucous in my throat can cause increase in mucous .. umm down there?... Meh just wanted to see what you ladies thought? .. although i doubt draining in my throat causes ovulation like cramps .. Lol .. Sorry about the rambling and questions .. Just not sure what to think and theres so many supportive ladies here .. and i would love to hear opinions .. <3Click to expand...

no clue on the drainage to discharge question...our bodies are so weird you never know!

:hugs: FX for you this month!!


----------



## sausages

MizzyRoze said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lijsken87 said:
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity....since I am so new to this world of trying for a baby...
> 
> How long have some of you been ttc? I've heard that trying fall pregnant is actually harder than some people realise, and that it can take up to 12 months (for a young, healthy couple) to fall pregnant.
> 
> Being naïve and ignorant, I always thought that falling pregnant would be fairly easy...until I started looking into it more.....
> 
> Heya! I have been TTC for about 20 months now .. The first 12 months was pretty much not paying attention but no method of birth control .. kinda like the "if it happens it happens .. we would be happy" .. But since this past Feb. I have been paying more attention to ovulation and whatnot .. I already have 2 beautiful boys from a previous relation and my other half has to children from a previous relationship as well .. but we want one between us as well :) Good luck ladies .. On a side note .. i think my cycle is gonna weird this month .. Since about CD 10 .. i have been having cramping and ewcm .. very ovulation like .. which is weird because i have a 28 day cycle .. very normal/regular cycle .. and consistent .. but i swear it feels/looks like ovulation symptoms! Hmm i hope its not thrown off .. i like to think i have a chance of getting my :bfp: this month :) Have a good day ladies and lots and lots of :dust: and :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Mizzy my last cycle I O'd early...and I have a 28 day cycle too, I O'd on CD 11 instead of 15.Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh!! KK you give me so much hope! Mine is almost always CD 14 or 15 .. never this early or later than CD 15 .. So maybe this is a good sign? .. Hehe .. It may not be .. but i can hope right? .. Lol .. honestly after this long .. anything out of the norm can be reason for hope ..  Lots of prays please and send some :dust: this way! <3 I also haven't been feeling well lately .. Well basically .. alot of draining in the back of my throat .. this may be a weird question, but could that cause more discharge as well? Like the ewcm I'm getting? .. i mean its all mucous so im not sure if increase of mucous in my throat can cause increase in mucous .. umm down there?... Meh just wanted to see what you ladies thought? .. although i doubt draining in my throat causes ovulation like cramps .. Lol .. Sorry about the rambling and questions .. Just not sure what to think and theres so many supportive ladies here .. and i would love to hear opinions .. <3Click to expand...

YES!! I notice that if I have a cold around o time I get LOADS of ewcm externally and I usually only see it when I do an internal check. :)


----------



## sausages

Thanks for answering my probably very dumb questions Charlie. It makes sense about the clinic getting a 2 in 1 sale that way. X


----------



## swampmaiden

mirandaprice said:


> Lijsken87 said:
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity....since I am so new to this world of trying for a baby...
> 
> How long have some of you been ttc? I've heard that trying fall pregnant is actually harder than some people realise, and that it can take up to 12 months (for a young, healthy couple) to fall pregnant.
> 
> Being naïve and ignorant, I always thought that falling pregnant would be fairly easy...until I started looking into it more.....
> 
> It really depends on the individual, my sister got pregnant her first month what she considers "accidental" cause she was trying but not really... if I get a BFP then it'd be one month ttc for me as well. I wish all the best of luck to all you ladies though!Click to expand...


This time around, we are in our fourth cycle of TTC. However, the first couple months we were just not preventing it, we weren't actively timing anything. This cycle we had sex everyday during my weeklong ovulation window, so I'm really hoping this is the month! So far I've been a bit weepy and lots of twinges in my lower belly, Im on DPO5, so technically I'm a November tester lol but I have long cycles (av 33 days)

We were TTC about 2 years ago, and I got pregnant the first month, MC at 5 weeks, then waited a cycle and got pregnant again the first month and that one MC at 9 weeks. And I'll say this: the 9 week MC was horrendously painful compared to the 5 week one and it really turned me off for TTC conceive but I feel I am emotionally healed enough now to start trying again! You can't let MC stop you from trying.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- did you get your bloods back hun? How are you feeling?
> 
> Got my results back today, I was 4 weeks 5 days (by my calculations) when I had it drawn my HGC level was 1860 and the nurse said that would make me around 4 weeks.
> 
> So waiting in insurance to come through then on to the next stage. Thanks for asking Lou Lou!Click to expand...

yeaaaaa :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: that sounds great KK. thanks for keeping us updated x


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> It depends, do you ladies want a new name or new thread?
> 
> Either works for me:) Whatever is easier for you Dream! What is your preference hun?Click to expand...

Name change i guess, so we can always go back through the thread for any info lol. I go back sometimes through the post to check for symptoms that i wrote in old cycles lol x


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou which cd are u today? have u o'd? has ur OPK gotten darker yet?


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> Lijsken87 said:
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity....since I am so new to this world of trying for a baby...
> 
> How long have some of you been ttc? I've heard that trying fall pregnant is actually harder than some people realise, and that it can take up to 12 months (for a young, healthy couple) to fall pregnant.
> 
> Being naïve and ignorant, I always thought that falling pregnant would be fairly easy...until I started looking into it more.....
> 
> This is only our third cycle trying. It was pretty easy for me to conceive before, but I was also younger. I had my dd at 20 and my ds at 25. I had a mc about 3 mos before I conceived my ds. At that point I was totally naïve to all of this ttc stuff and just had sex when I wanted to and tested when I realized I was late for af. Now I'm obsessed, but I'm also 31 and my oh is 35, so I feel like time is running out. My oh has no kids of his own (tho he considers mine his:)) and I would love to give him one! It can certainly be stressful and emotional, so we don't force sex and we try and spend time just enjoying each other's company. He doesn't quite know how crazy ttc makes me lol, I don't want to stress him out too!
> 
> DD- I am at cd 12, had some almost positive opk's for a lot of days and now they're going light again. I've been super stressed since Sunday, so that may put o off a bit. It seems like I usually o between cd 19-24, so I'll just keep testing and hoping :wacko: I quit my job yesterday and I'm going to focus on the home business we have for now. That's the main source of my stress, it was a really hard decision, but I was getting screwed royally at work! So if I don't make enough working from home I'll have to pick up another job a few days a week, which may be hard because I didn't give a 2 week notice at this one, but it was either quit on good terms or a potential fight at work (I have a hard time not standing up for myself and it causes confrontation on occasion), I figured the fight would be worse :shrug: My oh gave me 110% support on it and is picking up some extra work for now (he didn't want me working nights anyways lol). I have faith that it'll all work out, but it's hard not to stress about it!
> 
> Where are you at in your cycle DD?Click to expand...

I think it's great that you did what is right for you! :) It will be interesting and fun to grow your home business - what an exciting opportunity! Plus, it's always great when you have your significant other's blessing and support... :)

I should be o'ing here pretty soon...cd 11 I think I'm at? So, it's predicted on Friday or Saturday. I figure if we BD every other day, we should be fine. Eh, we shall see. I'm not opking because those things drove me crazy. I had an "almost positive" for two days last time, then a rise in temp a day later (If I remember correctly), so I'm sure I ovulated, but never got the true positive. Bleh.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hello everyone I'm back on TWW row :) kinda excited too thought I might have to sit out this cycle due to DF being out of town, but he made it home today on O-day  let the wait begin... Good luck to all of us waiting ones, and Congrats to the :bfp: recipients!!!!


----------



## JennM85

I'm testing tomorrow, 10DPO with a FRER. I had to pee twice as often today, and my breast are really sore, not a usual symptom for me before af since my miscarriage. I just have a feeling that this is the month.

My period is due Nov. 2nd, so with a 12 day LP would that mean the HCG would be apparent by then?

I will let you ladies know!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I have my doctor's appointment tomorrow, I'm hoping to feel some relief after it. I've had 2 wonky cycles since we've started to try for another baby. While I was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries, this cycle has just been awful, even though my doctor told me the cysts shouldn't affect us trying to conceive. AF was 2 days late, had brown/red spotting for 2 days, then for the past two days it's been heavy and a lot of jelly like mucus in the blood and quite a few jelly like dark clots. I've totally freaked myself out - convinced something is terribly wrong with me. I really hope I get some good news tomorrow, and we are cleared to try again when AF is gone. My husband isn't worried though, he recalls the doctor saying last month that because I probably had a cyst rupture last month that my next cycle might be a bit crazy, so maybe that's all this is. Still, can't help but worry. Sorry for the ramble, thanks for listening


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou which cd are u today? have u o'd? has ur OPK gotten darker yet?

I'm on cd12, no o yet, my opk's started getting lighter yesterday. I was actually just going to go pee on one lol. Ovufriend says I'm supposed to be fertile from cd19-cd25, but I think I should o around cd19, so I'm going to go with the week before, so starting around the 1st or cd14 I'm going to count myself as fertile :thumbup:

Where are you at? I thought we were pretty close, but my cycles may be longer?


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lijsken87 said:
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity....since I am so new to this world of trying for a baby...
> 
> How long have some of you been ttc? I've heard that trying fall pregnant is actually harder than some people realise, and that it can take up to 12 months (for a young, healthy couple) to fall pregnant.
> 
> Being naïve and ignorant, I always thought that falling pregnant would be fairly easy...until I started looking into it more.....
> 
> This is only our third cycle trying. It was pretty easy for me to conceive before, but I was also younger. I had my dd at 20 and my ds at 25. I had a mc about 3 mos before I conceived my ds. At that point I was totally naïve to all of this ttc stuff and just had sex when I wanted to and tested when I realized I was late for af. Now I'm obsessed, but I'm also 31 and my oh is 35, so I feel like time is running out. My oh has no kids of his own (tho he considers mine his:)) and I would love to give him one! It can certainly be stressful and emotional, so we don't force sex and we try and spend time just enjoying each other's company. He doesn't quite know how crazy ttc makes me lol, I don't want to stress him out too!
> 
> DD- I am at cd 12, had some almost positive opk's for a lot of days and now they're going light again. I've been super stressed since Sunday, so that may put o off a bit. It seems like I usually o between cd 19-24, so I'll just keep testing and hoping :wacko: I quit my job yesterday and I'm going to focus on the home business we have for now. That's the main source of my stress, it was a really hard decision, but I was getting screwed royally at work! So if I don't make enough working from home I'll have to pick up another job a few days a week, which may be hard because I didn't give a 2 week notice at this one, but it was either quit on good terms or a potential fight at work (I have a hard time not standing up for myself and it causes confrontation on occasion), I figured the fight would be worse :shrug: My oh gave me 110% support on it and is picking up some extra work for now (he didn't want me working nights anyways lol). I have faith that it'll all work out, but it's hard not to stress about it!
> 
> Where are you at in your cycle DD?Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's great that you did what is right for you! :) It will be interesting and fun to grow your home business - what an exciting opportunity! Plus, it's always great when you have your significant other's blessing and support... :)
> 
> I should be o'ing here pretty soon...cd 11 I think I'm at? So, it's predicted on Friday or Saturday. I figure if we BD every other day, we should be fine. Eh, we shall see. I'm not opking because those things drove me crazy. I had an "almost positive" for two days last time, then a rise in temp a day later (If I remember correctly), so I'm sure I ovulated, but never got the true positive. Bleh.Click to expand...

I'm excited and nervous! I am mostly excited to be home with the kids and oh more tho :) The business is exciting, but very scary to depend on! I have done a ton of marketing and "put feelers out" in these last 2 days and I think I'm going to be able to expand it and make it prosperous in the next few months:) Thank you for the kind words and support, it means a lot to me!

Yay for O!!! That's literally 1-2 days away, how exciting! Get bd'ing hun :haha: I am going to finish out this cycle with opk's and go from there. I think they might drive me more :wacko: than they do good. The "almost positive" is so confusing, especially when it doesn't progress, or is at an odd time in a cycle. I am envious of all of these ladies who use them and they work perfectly and are only dark when they're supposed to be lol. Nothing about ttc is simple...:dohh: I'm keeping it all crossed for a sticky bean for you in November! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

Foreign Chick said:


> Hello everyone I'm back on TWW row :) kinda excited too thought I might have to sit out this cycle due to DF being out of town, but he made it home today on O-day  let the wait begin... Good luck to all of us waiting ones, and Congrats to the :bfp: recipients!!!!

Ooohhhh, so glad you're able to join us! :) Good luck for a :bfp: this cycle!


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lijsken87 said:
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity....since I am so new to this world of trying for a baby...
> 
> How long have some of you been ttc? I've heard that trying fall pregnant is actually harder than some people realise, and that it can take up to 12 months (for a young, healthy couple) to fall pregnant.
> 
> Being naïve and ignorant, I always thought that falling pregnant would be fairly easy...until I started looking into it more.....
> 
> This is only our third cycle trying. It was pretty easy for me to conceive before, but I was also younger. I had my dd at 20 and my ds at 25. I had a mc about 3 mos before I conceived my ds. At that point I was totally naïve to all of this ttc stuff and just had sex when I wanted to and tested when I realized I was late for af. Now I'm obsessed, but I'm also 31 and my oh is 35, so I feel like time is running out. My oh has no kids of his own (tho he considers mine his:)) and I would love to give him one! It can certainly be stressful and emotional, so we don't force sex and we try and spend time just enjoying each other's company. He doesn't quite know how crazy ttc makes me lol, I don't want to stress him out too!
> 
> DD- I am at cd 12, had some almost positive opk's for a lot of days and now they're going light again. I've been super stressed since Sunday, so that may put o off a bit. It seems like I usually o between cd 19-24, so I'll just keep testing and hoping :wacko: I quit my job yesterday and I'm going to focus on the home business we have for now. That's the main source of my stress, it was a really hard decision, but I was getting screwed royally at work! So if I don't make enough working from home I'll have to pick up another job a few days a week, which may be hard because I didn't give a 2 week notice at this one, but it was either quit on good terms or a potential fight at work (I have a hard time not standing up for myself and it causes confrontation on occasion), I figured the fight would be worse :shrug: My oh gave me 110% support on it and is picking up some extra work for now (he didn't want me working nights anyways lol). I have faith that it'll all work out, but it's hard not to stress about it!
> 
> Where are you at in your cycle DD?Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's great that you did what is right for you! :) It will be interesting and fun to grow your home business - what an exciting opportunity! Plus, it's always great when you have your significant other's blessing and support... :)
> 
> I should be o'ing here pretty soon...cd 11 I think I'm at? So, it's predicted on Friday or Saturday. I figure if we BD every other day, we should be fine. Eh, we shall see. I'm not opking because those things drove me crazy. I had an "almost positive" for two days last time, then a rise in temp a day later (If I remember correctly), so I'm sure I ovulated, but never got the true positive. Bleh.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm excited and nervous! I am mostly excited to be home with the kids and oh more tho :) The business is exciting, but very scary to depend on! I have done a ton of marketing and "put feelers out" in these last 2 days and I think I'm going to be able to expand it and make it prosperous in the next few months:) Thank you for the kind words and support, it means a lot to me!
> 
> Yay for O!!! That's literally 1-2 days away, how exciting! Get bd'ing hun :haha: I am going to finish out this cycle with opk's and go from there. I think they might drive me more :wacko: than they do good. The "almost positive" is so confusing, especially when it doesn't progress, or is at an odd time in a cycle. I am envious of all of these ladies who use them and they work perfectly and are only dark when they're supposed to be lol. Nothing about ttc is simple...:dohh: I'm keeping it all crossed for a sticky bean for you in November! :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

It is scary, but good scary. We don't know until we try! I'm rooting for ya! :flower:

I will spread some :dust: for you as well my dear! :) I admire the women who get the perfect result with the opks. I took about 22 last cycle and had 2 kinda almost positive. I read so many stories about women who missed their surge, but still ovulated, so it's still possible. :shrug:


----------



## loulou82baby

JennM85 said:


> I'm testing tomorrow, 10DPO with a FRER. I had to pee twice as often today, and my breast are really sore, not a usual symptom for me before af since my miscarriage. I just have a feeling that this is the month.
> 
> My period is due Nov. 2nd, so with a 12 day LP would that mean the HCG would be apparent by then?
> 
> I will let you ladies know!

Hi Jenn! It all depends on implantation for HCG. It is usually detectable by a urine test 2-4 days after implantation. So if you don't implant until 11dpo, probably not detectable the next day. Unusual symptoms could be good, could mean you already implanted, but just keep in mind our bodies can be big pains in the arse while ttc lol. Good luck on your :bfp: and keep us posted! :flower:


----------



## DD80

Foreign Chick said:


> Hello everyone I'm back on TWW row :) kinda excited too thought I might have to sit out this cycle due to DF being out of town, but he made it home today on O-day  let the wait begin... Good luck to all of us waiting ones, and Congrats to the :bfp: recipients!!!!

Welcome back! :flower: yay TWW!!


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lijsken87 said:
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity....since I am so new to this world of trying for a baby...
> 
> How long have some of you been ttc? I've heard that trying fall pregnant is actually harder than some people realise, and that it can take up to 12 months (for a young, healthy couple) to fall pregnant.
> 
> Being naïve and ignorant, I always thought that falling pregnant would be fairly easy...until I started looking into it more.....
> 
> This is only our third cycle trying. It was pretty easy for me to conceive before, but I was also younger. I had my dd at 20 and my ds at 25. I had a mc about 3 mos before I conceived my ds. At that point I was totally naïve to all of this ttc stuff and just had sex when I wanted to and tested when I realized I was late for af. Now I'm obsessed, but I'm also 31 and my oh is 35, so I feel like time is running out. My oh has no kids of his own (tho he considers mine his:)) and I would love to give him one! It can certainly be stressful and emotional, so we don't force sex and we try and spend time just enjoying each other's company. He doesn't quite know how crazy ttc makes me lol, I don't want to stress him out too!
> 
> DD- I am at cd 12, had some almost positive opk's for a lot of days and now they're going light again. I've been super stressed since Sunday, so that may put o off a bit. It seems like I usually o between cd 19-24, so I'll just keep testing and hoping :wacko: I quit my job yesterday and I'm going to focus on the home business we have for now. That's the main source of my stress, it was a really hard decision, but I was getting screwed royally at work! So if I don't make enough working from home I'll have to pick up another job a few days a week, which may be hard because I didn't give a 2 week notice at this one, but it was either quit on good terms or a potential fight at work (I have a hard time not standing up for myself and it causes confrontation on occasion), I figured the fight would be worse :shrug: My oh gave me 110% support on it and is picking up some extra work for now (he didn't want me working nights anyways lol). I have faith that it'll all work out, but it's hard not to stress about it!
> 
> Where are you at in your cycle DD?Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's great that you did what is right for you! :) It will be interesting and fun to grow your home business - what an exciting opportunity! Plus, it's always great when you have your significant other's blessing and support... :)
> 
> I should be o'ing here pretty soon...cd 11 I think I'm at? So, it's predicted on Friday or Saturday. I figure if we BD every other day, we should be fine. Eh, we shall see. I'm not opking because those things drove me crazy. I had an "almost positive" for two days last time, then a rise in temp a day later (If I remember correctly), so I'm sure I ovulated, but never got the true positive. Bleh.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm excited and nervous! I am mostly excited to be home with the kids and oh more tho :) The business is exciting, but very scary to depend on! I have done a ton of marketing and "put feelers out" in these last 2 days and I think I'm going to be able to expand it and make it prosperous in the next few months:) Thank you for the kind words and support, it means a lot to me!
> 
> Yay for O!!! That's literally 1-2 days away, how exciting! Get bd'ing hun :haha: I am going to finish out this cycle with opk's and go from there. I think they might drive me more :wacko: than they do good. The "almost positive" is so confusing, especially when it doesn't progress, or is at an odd time in a cycle. I am envious of all of these ladies who use them and they work perfectly and are only dark when they're supposed to be lol. Nothing about ttc is simple...:dohh: I'm keeping it all crossed for a sticky bean for you in November! :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> It is scary, but good scary. We don't know until we try! I'm rooting for ya! :flower:
> 
> I will spread some :dust: for you as well my dear! :) I admire the women who get the perfect result with the opks. I took about 22 last cycle and had 2 kinda almost positive. I read so many stories about women who missed their surge, but still ovulated, so it's still possible. :shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks again! We will see, I don't think I have any o problems, it's like clockwork for me to get crazy bloated/uncomfortable/crampy/sore bbs/mild acne 2 wks before af shows, and I assume those things happen because I o and have the shift from estrogen to progesterone. And believe that those symptoms have never not happened in a cycle, I always have them for 13/14 days! They say a surge can happen in a matter of hrs, so it would make sense that women miss them! I have been using the opk's about every 12 hrs, so that leaves a big window...If you're only testing once a day, it's very, very possible to miss a surge and just catch the beginning and end of it (I think anyways, but I'm no pro lol). I was hoping it'd be easier lol :wacko:

If all else fails, I get another "real" job...I'm not really into failing tho lol


----------



## loulou82baby

Happy Halloween Ladies!!! Hope everyone has a great day today! :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

DenyseGiguere said:


> I have my doctor's appointment tomorrow, I'm hoping to feel some relief after it. I've had 2 wonky cycles since we've started to try for another baby. While I was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries, this cycle has just been awful, even though my doctor told me the cysts shouldn't affect us trying to conceive. AF was 2 days late, had brown/red spotting for 2 days, then for the past two days it's been heavy and a lot of jelly like mucus in the blood and quite a few jelly like dark clots. I've totally freaked myself out - convinced something is terribly wrong with me. I really hope I get some good news tomorrow, and we are cleared to try again when AF is gone. My husband isn't worried though, he recalls the doctor saying last month that because I probably had a cyst rupture last month that my next cycle might be a bit crazy, so maybe that's all this is. Still, can't help but worry. Sorry for the ramble, thanks for listening

hey Hun, how did ur doctors appointment go? Hope u got some answers?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Dreambaby69 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I have my doctor's appointment tomorrow, I'm hoping to feel some relief after it. I've had 2 wonky cycles since we've started to try for another baby. While I was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries, this cycle has just been awful, even though my doctor told me the cysts shouldn't affect us trying to conceive. AF was 2 days late, had brown/red spotting for 2 days, then for the past two days it's been heavy and a lot of jelly like mucus in the blood and quite a few jelly like dark clots. I've totally freaked myself out - convinced something is terribly wrong with me. I really hope I get some good news tomorrow, and we are cleared to try again when AF is gone. My husband isn't worried though, he recalls the doctor saying last month that because I probably had a cyst rupture last month that my next cycle might be a bit crazy, so maybe that's all this is. Still, can't help but worry. Sorry for the ramble, thanks for listening
> 
> hey Hun, how did ur doctors appointment go? Hope u got some answers?Click to expand...

Just got back a little while ago. Feeling so much better! Explained to my doctor everything I was experiencing. He told me that this is normal due to one of my cysts rupturing last month, and also stress might have a lot to do with it too. He also told me that my ultrasound last month showed everything else was normal (other than the cysts), so that's good. He also said because I've never missed a period we should have no problem conceiving. I would have had PCOS when we had our son and it only took us 3 months to conceive him. I'm just feeling overall so relieved that nothing serious is wrong. Now just have to wait for AF to disappear so we can start trying again :)


----------



## fairyy

DenyseGiguere: That's nice to hear dear. Good luck this cycle.
Let AF be over and then enjoy some stress free BD.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

fairyy said:


> DenyseGiguere: That's nice to hear dear. Good luck this cycle.
> Let AF be over and then enjoy some stress free BD.

Thanks hun! Yeah we're not paying attention to timing OPK's or anything this time around. I think when i start to relax we'll be pregnant in no time.


----------



## Dreambaby69

DenyseGiguere said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I have my doctor's appointment tomorrow, I'm hoping to feel some relief after it. I've had 2 wonky cycles since we've started to try for another baby. While I was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries, this cycle has just been awful, even though my doctor told me the cysts shouldn't affect us trying to conceive. AF was 2 days late, had brown/red spotting for 2 days, then for the past two days it's been heavy and a lot of jelly like mucus in the blood and quite a few jelly like dark clots. I've totally freaked myself out - convinced something is terribly wrong with me. I really hope I get some good news tomorrow, and we are cleared to try again when AF is gone. My husband isn't worried though, he recalls the doctor saying last month that because I probably had a cyst rupture last month that my next cycle might be a bit crazy, so maybe that's all this is. Still, can't help but worry. Sorry for the ramble, thanks for listening
> 
> hey Hun, how did ur doctors appointment go? Hope u got some answers?Click to expand...
> 
> Just got back a little while ago. Feeling so much better! Explained to my doctor everything I was experiencing. He told me that this is normal due to one of my cysts rupturing last month, and also stress might have a lot to do with it too. He also told me that my ultrasound last month showed everything else was normal (other than the cysts), so that's good. He also said because I've never missed a period we should have no problem conceiving. I would have had PCOS when we had our son and it only took us 3 months to conceive him. I'm just feeling overall so relieved that nothing serious is wrong. Now just have to wait for AF to disappear so we can start trying again :)Click to expand...

Good news. Now relax and ttc x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Dreambaby69 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I have my doctor's appointment tomorrow, I'm hoping to feel some relief after it. I've had 2 wonky cycles since we've started to try for another baby. While I was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries, this cycle has just been awful, even though my doctor told me the cysts shouldn't affect us trying to conceive. AF was 2 days late, had brown/red spotting for 2 days, then for the past two days it's been heavy and a lot of jelly like mucus in the blood and quite a few jelly like dark clots. I've totally freaked myself out - convinced something is terribly wrong with me. I really hope I get some good news tomorrow, and we are cleared to try again when AF is gone. My husband isn't worried though, he recalls the doctor saying last month that because I probably had a cyst rupture last month that my next cycle might be a bit crazy, so maybe that's all this is. Still, can't help but worry. Sorry for the ramble, thanks for listening
> 
> hey Hun, how did ur doctors appointment go? Hope u got some answers?Click to expand...
> 
> Just got back a little while ago. Feeling so much better! Explained to my doctor everything I was experiencing. He told me that this is normal due to one of my cysts rupturing last month, and also stress might have a lot to do with it too. He also told me that my ultrasound last month showed everything else was normal (other than the cysts), so that's good. He also said because I've never missed a period we should have no problem conceiving. I would have had PCOS when we had our son and it only took us 3 months to conceive him. I'm just feeling overall so relieved that nothing serious is wrong. Now just have to wait for AF to disappear so we can start trying again :)Click to expand...
> 
> Good news. Now relax and ttc xClick to expand...

Thanks hun. Yes, I'm going to be much more relaxed this time around!


----------



## fairyy

We are following the same approach. If nothing happens the we will TTC from January.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

fairyy said:


> We are following the same approach. If nothing happens the we will TTC from January.

I hope we both get really lucky and it happens when we're both not trying :) That's what happened for us last time.


----------



## fairyy

Yes hope we get BFP in the more relaxed way.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Name Change


----------



## Dreambaby69

I am trying the relaxed approach as well. Fingers crossed we all get our :bfp:


----------



## allisonmh

Hey everyone, sorry I've been MIA. Was out of town all weekend and have been working since we got back. 
AF showed her ugly face today, but it was expected. I had been taking progesterone, which can delay AF, so at I think 18dpo I called the dr and they said if I got a BFN to quit taking the progesterone. I have an appt tmrw to get started on this cycle. This will be my last medicated cycle for a while, so I'm really hoping for it this time. Third times a charm, right? 

Welcome to all the new ladies! And congrats to the BFPs!!


----------



## Pickletilly

So i know i said id be back Sunday buttttt 6dpo, temp drop, brown cm/spotting, tiny nausea and freakin weird dreams. Hmmm. I guess it is Halloween.. 

Hope you ladies are doing great :)


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly said:


> So i know i said id be back Sunday buttttt 6dpo, temp drop, brown cm/spotting, tiny nausea and freakin weird dreams. Hmmm. I guess it is Halloween..
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing great :)

Oooooohhhh!!!! Sounds exciting!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Loulou i am cd12 today. Used opk once on cd10, faint line and I might try another tomorrow morning lol. I started charting yesterday,so i have only recorded 2 temps this cycle. Oh well we shall see. I am hoping to O before Wednesday x. How about you? Have u gotten ur positive yet?


----------



## sausages

Oooh love the new thread name!! :D


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> So i know i said id be back Sunday buttttt 6dpo, temp drop, brown cm/spotting, tiny nausea and freakin weird dreams. Hmmm. I guess it is Halloween..
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing great :)

Oh goodness! This could be a very exciting thing! I will say no more lol...Enjoy vacation! :flower:


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> Loulou i am cd12 today. Used opk once on cd10, faint line and I might try another tomorrow morning lol. I started charting yesterday,so i have only recorded 2 temps this cycle. Oh well we shall see. I am hoping to O before Wednesday x. How about you? Have u gotten ur positive yet?

Not yet, I think it'll be a while! The second line has gotten super faint, so I'm guessing o is a bit off, but I was just sick and have had a bit of stress...so it may be delayed (hopefully not too much lol) I'm hoping on or around cd20(thurs) :) Our cycles are super close! Yay! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

I got impatient yesterday (13dpo), I really wanted to wait til after I did or didn't get AF to confirm my faint BFP from Monday--didn't happen lol.

But the good news is: :happydance:




PS, excuse my orange finger nail, was carving a pumpkin before I tested :-=


----------



## mirandaprice

DenyseGiguere said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I have my doctor's appointment tomorrow, I'm hoping to feel some relief after it. I've had 2 wonky cycles since we've started to try for another baby. While I was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries, this cycle has just been awful, even though my doctor told me the cysts shouldn't affect us trying to conceive. AF was 2 days late, had brown/red spotting for 2 days, then for the past two days it's been heavy and a lot of jelly like mucus in the blood and quite a few jelly like dark clots. I've totally freaked myself out - convinced something is terribly wrong with me. I really hope I get some good news tomorrow, and we are cleared to try again when AF is gone. My husband isn't worried though, he recalls the doctor saying last month that because I probably had a cyst rupture last month that my next cycle might be a bit crazy, so maybe that's all this is. Still, can't help but worry. Sorry for the ramble, thanks for listening
> 
> hey Hun, how did ur doctors appointment go? Hope u got some answers?Click to expand...
> 
> Just got back a little while ago. Feeling so much better! Explained to my doctor everything I was experiencing. He told me that this is normal due to one of my cysts rupturing last month, and also stress might have a lot to do with it too. He also told me that my ultrasound last month showed everything else was normal (other than the cysts), so that's good. He also said because I've never missed a period we should have no problem conceiving. I would have had PCOS when we had our son and it only took us 3 months to conceive him. I'm just feeling overall so relieved that nothing serious is wrong. Now just have to wait for AF to disappear so we can start trying again :)Click to expand...

Glad to hear it wasn't anything over the top serious! Good luck this month! :dust:


----------



## sausages

mirandaprice said:


> I got impatient yesterday (13dpo), I really wanted to wait til after I did or didn't get AF to confirm my faint BFP from Monday--didn't happen lol.
> 
> But the good news is: :happydance:
> 
> 
> View attachment 692745
> 
> 
> PS, excuse my orange finger nail, was carving a pumpkin before I tested :-=

That's a fabulous line!!! Congratulations hun!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mirandaprice

Dreambaby69 said:


> Name Change

Hopefully lots of buns in the oven this month!!!


----------



## loulou82baby

mirandaprice said:


> I got impatient yesterday (13dpo), I really wanted to wait til after I did or didn't get AF to confirm my faint BFP from Monday--didn't happen lol.
> 
> But the good news is: :happydance:
> 
> 
> View attachment 692745
> 
> 
> PS, excuse my orange finger nail, was carving a pumpkin before I tested :-=

Beautiful lines Miranda! Congrats to you!!! :happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mirandaprice said:


> I got impatient yesterday (13dpo), I really wanted to wait til after I did or didn't get AF to confirm my faint BFP from Monday--didn't happen lol.
> 
> But the good news is: :happydance:
> 
> 
> View attachment 692745
> 
> 
> PS, excuse my orange finger nail, was carving a pumpkin before I tested :-=

Congrats hun!!! :happydance:


----------



## DD80

Congratulations Miranda! :flower::)


----------



## Krissykat1006

mirandaprice said:


> I got impatient yesterday (13dpo), I really wanted to wait til after I did or didn't get AF to confirm my faint BFP from Monday--didn't happen lol.
> 
> But the good news is: :happydance:
> 
> 
> View attachment 692745
> 
> 
> PS, excuse my orange finger nail, was carving a pumpkin before I tested :-=

Congrats :) :hugs:


----------



## HopefulKait88

Welp, AF got me today. I for sure thought I was preggo. The odd uterine twitching, sore boobs, etc. On to the next month. Hubby and I 'celebrated' by eating sushi and getting me a pumpkin spice latte.


----------



## DD80

HopefulKait88 said:


> Welp, AF got me today. I for sure thought I was preggo. The odd uterine twitching, sore boobs, etc. On to the next month. Hubby and I 'celebrated' by eating sushi and getting me a pumpkin spice latte.

I'm sorry. :hugs: but I can't think of a better way to enjoy the day! Yum!


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> I got impatient yesterday (13dpo), I really wanted to wait til after I did or didn't get AF to confirm my faint BFP from Monday--didn't happen lol.
> 
> But the good news is: :happydance:
> 
> 
> View attachment 692745
> 
> 
> PS, excuse my orange finger nail, was carving a pumpkin before I tested :-=

congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

HopefulKait88 said:


> Welp, AF got me today. I for sure thought I was preggo. The odd uterine twitching, sore boobs, etc. On to the next month. Hubby and I 'celebrated' by eating sushi and getting me a pumpkin spice latte.

sorry the witch got u :hugs:. Unto the next cycle, Good luck x


----------



## sausages

HopefulKait88 said:


> Welp, AF got me today. I for sure thought I was preggo. The odd uterine twitching, sore boobs, etc. On to the next month. Hubby and I 'celebrated' by eating sushi and getting me a pumpkin spice latte.

Sorry she got you Hun. Xxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

HopefulKait88 said:


> Welp, AF got me today. I for sure thought I was preggo. The odd uterine twitching, sore boobs, etc. On to the next month. Hubby and I 'celebrated' by eating sushi and getting me a pumpkin spice latte.

Sorry she got you hun :hugs: I know how you feel, I had symptoms too before AF showed up. It's so disappointing. 

good news for me is AF is almost gone. We are trying to eat healthier this time around (a lot less sugar and carbs, and we're even going to buy a treadmill. It's winter here now so going for walks isn't really going to work lol). We also bought a pineapple, and I'm going to try the pineapple core thing after I ovulate. 

Hope everyone is having a nice Saturday - it's snowing here lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

For all the ladies with :bfp:, can u drop me a line with the day u got ur :bfp: and the dpo so that i can update the front page. Thanks x


----------



## loulou82baby

HopefulKait88 said:


> Welp, AF got me today. I for sure thought I was preggo. The odd uterine twitching, sore boobs, etc. On to the next month. Hubby and I 'celebrated' by eating sushi and getting me a pumpkin spice latte.

Sorry about af hun! Sounds like you made the best of the day! Keep your chin up darling! :) Good luck for this cycle! Lots of baby dust! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hey loulou, how are you? Have u O'd or gotten ur positive yet? I think i got my positive yesterday on ic. I didn't want to confirm with digi cos Dh went to work so we couldn't dtd. But when i compared the strip with my positive last cycle, it was the same. I will test tonight when I come back from work and use my digi as well. I am just a bit peed off that i missed a day. Oh well. I will post the pics when i come back tonight. How is everyone else? Where r u all in ur cycle?


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> Hey loulou, how are you? Have u O'd or gotten ur positive yet? I think i got my positive yesterday on ic. I didn't want to confirm with digi cos Dh went to work so we couldn't dtd. But when i compared the strip with my positive last cycle, it was the same. I will test tonight when I come back from work and use my digi as well. I am just a bit peed off that i missed a day. Oh well. I will post the pics when i come back tonight. How is everyone else? Where r u all in ur cycle?

Hi Dream :) I am well, still waiting to o :coffee: I started getting almost positives again yesterday afternoon on cd15, so I'm guessing sometime in the next few days. I'm sorry you missed a peak day, I'm hoping you have another today as it only takes one bd to catch the eggy :) I've been having a hard time getting bd in also because my OH has been working crazy hrs and isn't awake for more than an hr when he gets home. I talked him into it last night :winkwink: and hopefully can tonight or tomorrow night too! I've been stalking pregnant charts and it's really crazy how many woman conceived bd'ing only once and even days before they o'ed! I will keep my FX'd that you can get some dancing time with your DH today! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Happy Sunday ladies, hope everyone is doing well :)

It's still snowing here - yuck! Good news is AF is officially gone so tonight will be our first time trying this cycle. We bought a pineapple, so going to try giving pineapple core a try this cycle. You never know! Need to go buy some OPK's and cheap HPT's today. 

FX'd to all of us testing this cycle, I hope we all get lucky!

:dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> Happy Sunday ladies, hope everyone is doing well :)
> 
> It's still snowing here - yuck! Good news is AF is officially gone so tonight will be our first time trying this cycle. We bought a pineapple, so going to try giving pineapple core a try this cycle. You never know! Need to go buy some OPK's and cheap HPT's today.
> 
> FX'd to all of us testing this cycle, I hope we all get lucky!
> 
> :dust:

Snow...Yuck! It's definitely cold here, they're calling for snow soon...I hate winter, but it's a great excuse to snuggle up! :) I hope this is a lucky cycle for all of us! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Dreambaby69

https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1383508796_zps7f9f2ec3.jpg



I got my smiley face and DH is not around and i don't know when he is coming back. I think that i will O tomorrow afternoon. Guess this cycle is a BL**DY WASH :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:. Good luck to the rest of u.


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1383508796_zps7f9f2ec3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I got my smiley face and DH is not around and i don't know when he is coming back. I think that i will O tomorrow afternoon. Guess this cycle is a BL**DY WASH :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:. Good luck to the rest of u.

I'm sorry Dream! That totally sucks! Your DH goes away for work? Does that happen often? I hope he comes home for you soon! :hugs:

I also got a positive opk this afternoon, I was so excited to see that blazing test line! We'll see what this evening brings with my OH, maybe I can sweet talk him into some :sex: Wish me luck!


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1383508796_zps7f9f2ec3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I got my smiley face and DH is not around and i don't know when he is coming back. I think that i will O tomorrow afternoon. Guess this cycle is a BL**DY WASH :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:. Good luck to the rest of u.
> 
> I'm sorry Dream! That totally sucks! Your DH goes away for work? Does that happen often? I hope he comes home for you soon! :hugs:
> 
> I also got a positive opk this afternoon, I was so excited to see that blazing test line! We'll see what this evening brings with my OH, maybe I can sweet talk him into some :sex: Wish me luck!Click to expand...


:happydance::happydance: for positive opk, we might O the same day wooooohooooooo. Good luck hun. I am still up waiting for him and I have an early start tomorrow. No it doesn't happen often just this month. Oh well i m kinda sleepy now.


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1383508796_zps7f9f2ec3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I got my smiley face and DH is not around and i don't know when he is coming back. I think that i will O tomorrow afternoon. Guess this cycle is a BL**DY WASH :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:. Good luck to the rest of u.
> 
> I'm sorry Dream! That totally sucks! Your DH goes away for work? Does that happen often? I hope he comes home for you soon! :hugs:
> 
> I also got a positive opk this afternoon, I was so excited to see that blazing test line! We'll see what this evening brings with my OH, maybe I can sweet talk him into some :sex: Wish me luck!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance: for positive opk, we might O the same day wooooohooooooo. Good luck hun. I am still up waiting for him and I have an early start tomorrow. No it doesn't happen often just this month. Oh well i m kinda sleepy now.Click to expand...

I hope you slept well :) I hope the hubby makes it home for you! It'd be awesome if we were on the same schedule! My guess is sometime tonight that I'll o, but idk for sure! I kinda hope it's not til tomorrow cuz I couldn't talk my oh into and bd'ing last night (he was too tired...blah, blah, blah!!!) and I told him to wake me when he got up for some morning bd'ing before work, and he didn't! He's like a damn old man anymore, sleeping by 9 pm every night and too tired for :sex: :growlmad: We're going to have a talk about this tonight, or I may just have a "headache" the next time he wants some lol (as long as that's not today or tomorrow, I'd have to say yes :) ). Ttc isn't easy with his full cooperation, this just makes it impossible! Grrrr...ok, I feel better, just needed to vent! Lol...onto :coffee: and having a good day :) Thanks for listening, have a great day! :flower::hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- are you back from vacation? I hope it was fantastic! I want some results pretty please!? :) :test::test::test: :haha: sorry...getting excited lol

Ello everyone else! :hi: Hope everyone is well :) This thread goes super quiet over the weekend, which means you all must have had great weekends?...:hugs:

How are all the preggers feeling? Good, I hope :flower:


----------



## MizzyRoze

Happy Monday everyone! :) Not a whole lot going on here .. I estimated ovulation to be around past friday (because i have a 28 day cycle) .. although i was having ov symptoms around CD 11 as well  This cycle is throwing me for all kinds of loops .. but either way i'm hoping for a BFP .. then all this craziness will definitely be worth it <3 Throw some :dust: this way Chickies! and I'll shoot some your ways! :dust::dust::dust::dust: Hoping we all get our :bfp: this month! <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MizzyRoze said:


> Happy Monday everyone! :) Not a whole lot going on here .. I estimated ovulation to be around past friday (because i have a 28 day cycle) .. although i was having ov symptoms around CD 11 as well  This cycle is throwing me for all kinds of loops .. but either way i'm hoping for a BFP .. then all this craziness will definitely be worth it <3 Throw some :dust: this way Chickies! and I'll shoot some your ways! :dust::dust::dust::dust: Hoping we all get our :bfp: this month! <3

Good luck hun, lots of :dust:

AF finally made her exit yesterday, and we started :sex: right away lol. Trying to give it a go every 2 days. Not sure how this cycle is going to go considering last month's was so wonky, but we're going to do everything we can to maximize our chances :)


----------



## DD80

Dream - I hope you are lucky and caught the egg! You know it can happen!

Loulou - You too! Those swimmers can live in our body awhile, so even if hubby doesn't cooperate, I think you have a good chance. :)

I'm on cd 16 here and I think I'm going to ovulate today or tomorrow - quite late, I think. Temp still down, but got a positive opk this morning (yes, I know I said I wasn't going to use them, but I was confused about this low temp so late in the game for me). We shall see. :)

Good luck to all! :flower:


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> Pickle- are you back from vacation? I hope it was fantastic! I want some results pretty please!? :) :test::test::test: :haha: sorry...getting excited lol

:haha: love it. 
I'm back, I have been lurking as I simply don't know what to say! My body has been super weird and I'm really trying not to symptom spot as I don't want to get my hopes up. HOWEVER. I bled a bit more than just spotting, but it was all brown and gungy the whole time. It stopped yesterday but I got a brown clot today.. I don't know what that all means. I'm quite confused. There are a lot of positive stories out there after light brown bleeding for a few days but again, not getting hopes up. Also I've been getting a really warm feeling in my lower ab. Like when you sit next to a fire for too long and get that burning feeling? Feels like a furnace in there sometimes. Had the odd cramp, twitch, whatever. Today had that "pinching" feeling. All I could eat this morning was cookies, the thought of anything else made me feel ill. Had lump in throat most of today (that sick feeling). Skin broke out while I was away which I don't usually get anymore. My temp has dropped and still balancing on cover line I think that's cause I was bleeding idk, waiting for it to rise again (hoping)! So yeh.. I really don't know. Done a couple of tests and I'm sure there was a faint line but it doesn't come out in pictures so just going to wait it out and test twice a day, I'm 10dpo so still early. How's everything going your end lovely?

I'm going to pretend I'm only saying this to myself in my head, but I just FEEL pregnant!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yeeaaaaaa pickle sneeky congrats from me. Put some pics when you can so that we can squint with you lol


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Pickle- are you back from vacation? I hope it was fantastic! I want some results pretty please!? :) :test::test::test: :haha: sorry...getting excited lol
> 
> :haha: love it.
> I'm back, I have been lurking as I simply don't know what to say! My body has been super weird and I'm really trying not to symptom spot as I don't want to get my hopes up. HOWEVER. I bled a bit more than just spotting, but it was all brown and gungy the whole time. It stopped yesterday but I got a brown clot today.. I don't know what that all means. I'm quite confused. There are a lot of positive stories out there after light brown bleeding for a few days but again, not getting hopes up. Also I've been getting a really warm feeling in my lower ab. Like when you sit next to a fire for too long and get that burning feeling? Feels like a furnace in there sometimes. Had the odd cramp, twitch, whatever. Today had that "pinching" feeling. All I could eat this morning was cookies, the thought of anything else made me feel ill. Had lump in throat most of today (that sick feeling). Skin broke out while I was away which I don't usually get anymore. My temp has dropped and still balancing on cover line I think that's cause I was bleeding idk, waiting for it to rise again (hoping)! So yeh.. I really don't know. Done a couple of tests and I'm sure there was a faint line but it doesn't come out in pictures so just going to wait it out and test twice a day, I'm 10dpo so still early. How's everything going your end lovely?
> 
> I'm going to pretend I'm only saying this to myself in my head, but I just FEEL pregnant!Click to expand...

FX'ed PICKLE!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hey. How is everyone today? Pickle any pics for us? Lol


----------



## HannahTTC

Hi everyone, just joining in I am 5 dpo today. Have two low temperatures hoping it was from implant. Two of my pregnancies had dips at 5 dpo and got bfp at 7 dpo. But it was a straight down and up not this huge of dip either. 

I wish it was testing time already.


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> Happy Monday everyone! :) Not a whole lot going on here .. I estimated ovulation to be around past friday (because i have a 28 day cycle) .. although i was having ov symptoms around CD 11 as well  This cycle is throwing me for all kinds of loops .. but either way i'm hoping for a BFP .. then all this craziness will definitely be worth it <3 Throw some :dust: this way Chickies! and I'll shoot some your ways! :dust::dust::dust::dust: Hoping we all get our :bfp: this month! <3

Lots and lots of baby dust Mizzy!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: GL!!!



DenyseGiguere said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone! :) Not a whole lot going on here .. I estimated ovulation to be around past friday (because i have a 28 day cycle) .. although i was having ov symptoms around CD 11 as well  This cycle is throwing me for all kinds of loops .. but either way i'm hoping for a BFP .. then all this craziness will definitely be worth it <3 Throw some :dust: this way Chickies! and I'll shoot some your ways! :dust::dust::dust::dust: Hoping we all get our :bfp: this month! <3
> 
> Good luck hun, lots of :dust:
> 
> AF finally made her exit yesterday, and we started :sex: right away lol. Trying to give it a go every 2 days. Not sure how this cycle is going to go considering last month's was so wonky, but we're going to do everything we can to maximize our chances :)Click to expand...

That's all we can do hun! Lots of baby dust to you!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: I'll keep my FX'd for a not-so-wonky BFP cycle for you!



DD80 said:


> Dream - I hope you are lucky and caught the egg! You know it can happen!
> 
> Loulou - You too! Those swimmers can live in our body awhile, so even if hubby doesn't cooperate, I think you have a good chance. :)
> 
> I'm on cd 16 here and I think I'm going to ovulate today or tomorrow - quite late, I think. Temp still down, but got a positive opk this morning (yes, I know I said I wasn't going to use them, but I was confused about this low temp so late in the game for me). We shall see. :)
> 
> Good luck to all! :flower:

You, Dream, and I are very close in our O time! As of 7am I still had a +opk, so I'm guessing today or tomorrow is o :) My OH can be very difficult, but I made him promise yesterday that he wouldn't fall asleep before :sex: and it worked! I was pleasantly shocked :haha: That definitely makes our chances better :thumbup: Maybe I can sneak some in tonight too :winkwink:

I would definitely not be able to resist doing any kind of pee test if they were in my possession lol. I think it's better you know now, it makes it way less confusing! Get bd'ing!!! Lol...GL and lots of sticky baby dust for you!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:



Pickletilly said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Pickle- are you back from vacation? I hope it was fantastic! I want some results pretty please!? :) :test::test::test: :haha: sorry...getting excited lol
> 
> :haha: love it.
> I'm back, I have been lurking as I simply don't know what to say! My body has been super weird and I'm really trying not to symptom spot as I don't want to get my hopes up. HOWEVER. I bled a bit more than just spotting, but it was all brown and gungy the whole time. It stopped yesterday but I got a brown clot today.. I don't know what that all means. I'm quite confused. There are a lot of positive stories out there after light brown bleeding for a few days but again, not getting hopes up. Also I've been getting a really warm feeling in my lower ab. Like when you sit next to a fire for too long and get that burning feeling? Feels like a furnace in there sometimes. Had the odd cramp, twitch, whatever. Today had that "pinching" feeling. All I could eat this morning was cookies, the thought of anything else made me feel ill. Had lump in throat most of today (that sick feeling). Skin broke out while I was away which I don't usually get anymore. My temp has dropped and still balancing on cover line I think that's cause I was bleeding idk, waiting for it to rise again (hoping)! So yeh.. I really don't know. Done a couple of tests and I'm sure there was a faint line but it doesn't come out in pictures so just going to wait it out and test twice a day, I'm 10dpo so still early. How's everything going your end lovely?
> 
> I'm going to pretend I'm only saying this to myself in my head, but I just FEEL pregnant!Click to expand...

You know first hand how crazy our bodies can be! I was just stalking charts and found tons from women who had some kind of bleeding/spotting and were preggo! Your NOT symptom spotting sounds great :):haha: We still want to squint with you, so post some freaking pics please!!!??? I'm trying not to get too excited/anxious over here :haha:

I am doing fan-freaking-tastic! I woke up in a fabulous mood today and it makes me even happier to fire up the laptop and find new posts in this thread:) :happydance::happydance: I'm waiting to o, which has gotta be soon, this is my 3rd day of blazing + opk's. As much as I hate the tww and it drives me nuts :wacko: I can't wait to be in it again! I think the opk's have helped me be more excited, I get confirmation of a surge and I get to pee on something! :haha:



Dreambaby69 said:


> Yeeaaaaaa pickle sneeky congrats from me. Put some pics when you can so that we can squint with you lol

Well said Dream :) Yes please!!!!! We wanna see tests!!!!! 



HannahTTC said:


> Hi everyone, just joining in I am 5 dpo today. Have two low temperatures hoping it was from implant. Two of my pregnancies had dips at 5 dpo and got bfp at 7 dpo. But it was a straight down and up not this huge of dip either.
> 
> I wish it was testing time already.

Hello Hannah!!! :hugs: A very warm welcome to you! I know the wait is terrible hun, just keep your chin up :) We are all here for support if you need it :) My positive side is going to tell you that 5 dpo is better than 1 dpo and a lot closer to testing :winkwink: My negative side is going to tell you that 5 dpo is a hard place to be because you're analyzing everything at that point :wacko: Try not to stress yourself and GL to you!!! I'll keep my FX'd and I'm sending you lots of sticky baby dust!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: and :hugs: of course!!! :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

How's everyone doing today? Luckily it stopped snowing here yesterday, now it's just cold lol. I had an interview yesterday for a much better job. I would still only have to work 4 days a week and might even get close to 3 weeks paid vacation (I'm currently on contract working for 2 offices so I don't get any). Please keep your fingers crossed for me! 

I bought a pineapple, now have to pick up some OPK's to try and determine when I ovulate. Because of last month's crazy cycle who knows, I feel like my days are all screwed up. Hopefully we get a positive OPK this month.

Hope everyone has a great day and lots of :dust:


----------



## Pickletilly

Lou, love that you're in such a good mood! It helps in these crazy conditions :thumbup: I really didn't like my last TWW, but I guess you only look back on it like that because a positive didn't come from it. I was also really looking forward to this TWW, and I haven't gone too mad yet. Are you bding like you've never bd before?! 

AF is due this weekend, the guessing begins on Friday. I'm not cramping.. The bleeding has stopped. Though this morning I had very watery brown cm, it's gone now. My tests are negative there's no squinters :cry: I don't know what to expect. I just feel down, I think if I was going to get a positive I would have at least a faint line by now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DD80

Hannah - Weclome :flower:

Pickle - you were having some spotting today? Is that usual? no :( faces yet! :hugs:

Loulou - LOL I'm glad you are getting some good BDing in. 3 days of dark readings? I would go crazy! When are you supposed to ovulate according to your normal charts? 

My opk was pink yesterday morning and I think I ovulated by the afternoon. I got really, really tired and was SUPER cranky. I'm still quite cranky. That drop in estrogen really affects me sometimes. :growlmad: Did not BD yesterday; I was a grumpy, sleepy, snarly mess. I laid in bed like a bump on a lump on a stump all evening.


----------



## Pickletilly

DD80 said:


> Hannah - Weclome :flower:
> 
> Pickle - you were having some spotting today? Is that usual? no :( faces yet! :hugs:
> 
> Loulou - LOL I'm glad you are getting some good BDing in. 3 days of dark readings? I would go crazy! When are you supposed to ovulate according to your normal charts?
> 
> My opk was pink yesterday morning and I think I ovulated by the afternoon. I got really, really tired and was SUPER cranky. I'm still quite cranky. That drop in estrogen really affects me sometimes. :growlmad: Did not BD yesterday; I was a grumpy, sleepy, snarly mess. I laid in bed like a bump on a lump on a stump all evening.

Hi Hannah, welcome to the crazy family :thumbup:

DD, last month I spotted red for like a week before my AF and then just continued onto my flow. This month I spotted brown on 6dpo, dark red almost black on 7dpo, then light brown gungy bleeding until 9dpo, 10dpo had a small brown clot, and today 11dpo I just had a load of watery brown cm this morning and nothing since. 

My stomach is super itchy today. I had the runs this morning (sorry tmi) ended up not going to work :dohh: I know having er, bad toilet times, is a sign, like increased hormones or something, but I'm gonna put it down to eating a pizza yesterday that May or may not have defrosted and refrozen a week ago when we had a power cut, and consuming 1 and a half frijj milkshakes in one day :wacko: maybe.

I feel like a bump on a lump on a stump too.

Edit: I feel like I'm getting a bout of AF cramps. Ugh. As I thought!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

HannahTTC said:


> Hi everyone, just joining in I am 5 dpo today. Have two low temperatures hoping it was from implant. Two of my pregnancies had dips at 5 dpo and got bfp at 7 dpo. But it was a straight down and up not this huge of dip either.
> 
> I wish it was testing time already.

welcome to the madhouse :wave::wave:


----------



## swampmaiden

loulou82baby said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1383508796_zps7f9f2ec3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I got my smiley face and DH is not around and i don't know when he is coming back. I think that i will O tomorrow afternoon. Guess this cycle is a BL**DY WASH :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:. Good luck to the rest of u.
> 
> I'm sorry Dream! That totally sucks! Your DH goes away for work? Does that happen often? I hope he comes home for you soon! :hugs:
> 
> I also got a positive opk this afternoon, I was so excited to see that blazing test line! We'll see what this evening brings with my OH, maybe I can sweet talk him into some :sex: Wish me luck!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance: for positive opk, we might O the same day wooooohooooooo. Good luck hun. I am still up waiting for him and I have an early start tomorrow. No it doesn't happen often just this month. Oh well i m kinda sleepy now.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you slept well :) I hope the hubby makes it home for you! It'd be awesome if we were on the same schedule! My guess is sometime tonight that I'll o, but idk for sure! I kinda hope it's not til tomorrow cuz I couldn't talk my oh into and bd'ing last night (he was too tired...blah, blah, blah!!!) and I told him to wake me when he got up for some morning bd'ing before work, and he didn't! He's like a damn old man anymore, sleeping by 9 pm every night and too tired for :sex: :growlmad: We're going to have a talk about this tonight, or I may just have a "headache" the next time he wants some lol (as long as that's not today or tomorrow, I'd have to say yes :) ). Ttc isn't easy with his full cooperation, this just makes it impossible! Grrrr...ok, I feel better, just needed to vent! Lol...onto :coffee: and having a good day :) Thanks for listening, have a great day! :flower::hugs:Click to expand...


I can relate to that, my husband works from 630a til 9p, and he needs to be sleeping by 10p to even get 7h of sleep. 

My advice? 

Men are very simple, easy creatures sexually compared to women, and as women we have a tendancy to 'talk' our way into sex. With men, you have to physically seduce them lol. Just get naked and into bed with him and without words just use your body to turn him on. If I whisper anything, its 'don't worry about me, its okay to come quickly' 

LOL who'd have ever thought any female would be actually encouraging her man to come quickly? but hey, real people sometimes dont have time for frills and BD is more business than pleasure if you dont have the luxury of time

Anywhoo, good luck with getting your man on board, I mean seriously is 10-15 minutes too much to spare? :blush:


----------



## Dreambaby69

swampmaiden said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1383508796_zps7f9f2ec3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I got my smiley face and DH is not around and i don't know when he is coming back. I think that i will O tomorrow afternoon. Guess this cycle is a BL**DY WASH :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:. Good luck to the rest of u.
> 
> I'm sorry Dream! That totally sucks! Your DH goes away for work? Does that happen often? I hope he comes home for you soon! :hugs:
> 
> I also got a positive opk this afternoon, I was so excited to see that blazing test line! We'll see what this evening brings with my OH, maybe I can sweet talk him into some :sex: Wish me luck!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance: for positive opk, we might O the same day wooooohooooooo. Good luck hun. I am still up waiting for him and I have an early start tomorrow. No it doesn't happen often just this month. Oh well i m kinda sleepy now.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you slept well :) I hope the hubby makes it home for you! It'd be awesome if we were on the same schedule! My guess is sometime tonight that I'll o, but idk for sure! I kinda hope it's not til tomorrow cuz I couldn't talk my oh into and bd'ing last night (he was too tired...blah, blah, blah!!!) and I told him to wake me when he got up for some morning bd'ing before work, and he didn't! He's like a damn old man anymore, sleeping by 9 pm every night and too tired for :sex: :growlmad: We're going to have a talk about this tonight, or I may just have a "headache" the next time he wants some lol (as long as that's not today or tomorrow, I'd have to say yes :) ). Ttc isn't easy with his full cooperation, this just makes it impossible! Grrrr...ok, I feel better, just needed to vent! Lol...onto :coffee: and having a good day :) Thanks for listening, have a great day! :flower::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can relate to that, my husband works from 630a til 9p, and he needs to be sleeping by 10p to even get 7h of sleep.
> 
> My advice?
> 
> Men are very simple, easy creatures sexually compared to women, and as women we have a tendancy to 'talk' our way into sex. With men, you have to physically seduce them lol. Just get naked and into bed with him and without words just use your body to turn him on. If I whisper anything, its 'don't worry about me, its okay to come quickly'
> 
> LOL who'd have ever thought any female would be actually encouraging her man to come quickly? but hey, real people sometimes dont have time for frills and BD is more business than pleasure if you dont have the luxury of time
> 
> Anywhoo, good luck with getting your man on board, I mean seriously is 10-15 minutes too much to spare? :blush:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: "Don't worry about me, its okay to come quickly" lol
I will probably try that next cycle if this cycle is not successful


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Lou, love that you're in such a good mood! It helps in these crazy conditions :thumbup: I really didn't like my last TWW, but I guess you only look back on it like that because a positive didn't come from it. I was also really looking forward to this TWW, and I haven't gone too mad yet. Are you bding like you've never bd before?!
> 
> AF is due this weekend, the guessing begins on Friday. I'm not cramping.. The bleeding has stopped. Though this morning I had very watery brown cm, it's gone now. My tests are negative there's no squinters :cry: I don't know what to expect. I just feel down, I think if I was going to get a positive I would have at least a faint line by now.

Chin up hun. Just keep testing. 24hrs can make a huge difference. Good luck x


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Hannah - Weclome :flower:
> 
> Pickle - you were having some spotting today? Is that usual? no :( faces yet! :hugs:
> 
> Loulou - LOL I'm glad you are getting some good BDing in. 3 days of dark readings? I would go crazy! When are you supposed to ovulate according to your normal charts?
> 
> My opk was pink yesterday morning and I think I ovulated by the afternoon. I got really, really tired and was SUPER cranky. I'm still quite cranky. That drop in estrogen really affects me sometimes. :growlmad: Did not BD yesterday; I was a grumpy, sleepy, snarly mess. I laid in bed like a bump on a lump on a stump all evening.
> 
> Hi Hannah, welcome to the crazy family :thumbup:
> 
> DD, last month I spotted red for like a week before my AF and then just continued onto my flow. This month I spotted brown on 6dpo, dark red almost black on 7dpo, then light brown gungy bleeding until 9dpo, 10dpo had a small brown clot, and today 11dpo I just had a load of watery brown cm this morning and nothing since.
> 
> My stomach is super itchy today. I had the runs this morning (sorry tmi) ended up not going to work :dohh: I know having er, bad toilet times, is a sign, like increased hormones or something, but I'm gonna put it down to eating a pizza yesterday that May or may not have defrosted and refrozen a week ago when we had a power cut, and consuming 1 and a half frijj milkshakes in one day :wacko: maybe.
> 
> I feel like a bump on a lump on a stump too.
> 
> Edit: I feel like I'm getting a bout of AF cramps. Ugh. As I thought!!Click to expand...

Aww Pickle. I didn't realize you were having so much spotting this time. I think that it's positive that it's not red like last time. DIdn't last time you O late or something too? Have you had your progesterone checked? Perhaps some natural cream would be in order?


----------



## Pickletilly

:witch:

Early. Crushed.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> :witch:
> 
> Early. Crushed.

Awww:hugs::hugs:so sorry Hun. I honestly tot u had it in the bag. That damn witch sneeked up on u. So sorry :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Pickletilly said:


> :witch:
> 
> Early. Crushed.

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> :witch:
> 
> Early. Crushed.

:hugs::hugs: Sorry sweetie, damn that mean witch! :growlmad:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm confused as ever today - only on cd10 and I started spotting today. AF just ended on Sunday. Wonder if it's possible this is just from bd'ing on Sunday night? I'm not sure what's going on :wacko:


----------



## Pickletilly

Dreambaby69 said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> :witch:
> 
> Early. Crushed.
> 
> Awww:hugs::hugs:so sorry Hun. I honestly tot u had it in the bag. That damn witch sneeked up on u. So sorry :hugs:Click to expand...




DenyseGiguere said:


> So sorry :hugs:




Krissykat1006 said:


> :hugs::hugs: Sorry sweetie, damn that mean witch! :growlmad:

Thanks ladies. :cry: went to bed at 8pm last night just wanted to curl up and sob. OH didn't quite understand but I'm sure he would if he was feeling intense cramps and rushes of blood as a constant reminder that it's not our month. To make it worse I dreamt I had a daughter. Mother Nature really is cruel. 

:dust: for you all.
:hugs: how's it going KK?


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> Hannah - Weclome :flower:
> 
> Pickle - you were having some spotting today? Is that usual? no :( faces yet! :hugs:
> 
> Loulou - LOL I'm glad you are getting some good BDing in. 3 days of dark readings? I would go crazy! When are you supposed to ovulate according to your normal charts?
> 
> My opk was pink yesterday morning and I think I ovulated by the afternoon. I got really, really tired and was SUPER cranky. I'm still quite cranky. That drop in estrogen really affects me sometimes. :growlmad: Did not BD yesterday; I was a grumpy, sleepy, snarly mess. I laid in bed like a bump on a lump on a stump all evening.

I am just happy that I got true +'s and that I could read them! :haha: They ended up going - by yesterday afternoon, but I still snuck in some :sex: last night :winkwink: and I didn't even have to ask! :blush: Yay!!!!

Ok, so you're 2dpo? I'm officially 1dpo (I think), (fertility friend and ovufriend have yet to confirm that), but I'm going to trust the - opk's over a website lol. Are you feeling less grumpy, sleepy, and snarly today? :flower: :) O time can be rough! The increased sex drive is great if you don't feel like a big pile of shit lol. That's how I felt last cycle, this cycle has been way better :) Well the wait for O is over, and now we're officially in the tww...think rainbows and butterflies (positive thoughts :cloud9:)...When do you think you'll break down and test? Or will you wait?



swampmaiden said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1383508796_zps7f9f2ec3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I got my smiley face and DH is not around and i don't know when he is coming back. I think that i will O tomorrow afternoon. Guess this cycle is a BL**DY WASH :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:. Good luck to the rest of u.
> 
> I'm sorry Dream! That totally sucks! Your DH goes away for work? Does that happen often? I hope he comes home for you soon! :hugs:
> 
> I also got a positive opk this afternoon, I was so excited to see that blazing test line! We'll see what this evening brings with my OH, maybe I can sweet talk him into some :sex: Wish me luck!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance: for positive opk, we might O the same day wooooohooooooo. Good luck hun. I am still up waiting for him and I have an early start tomorrow. No it doesn't happen often just this month. Oh well i m kinda sleepy now.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you slept well :) I hope the hubby makes it home for you! It'd be awesome if we were on the same schedule! My guess is sometime tonight that I'll o, but idk for sure! I kinda hope it's not til tomorrow cuz I couldn't talk my oh into and bd'ing last night (he was too tired...blah, blah, blah!!!) and I told him to wake me when he got up for some morning bd'ing before work, and he didn't! He's like a damn old man anymore, sleeping by 9 pm every night and too tired for :sex: :growlmad: We're going to have a talk about this tonight, or I may just have a "headache" the next time he wants some lol (as long as that's not today or tomorrow, I'd have to say yes :) ). Ttc isn't easy with his full cooperation, this just makes it impossible! Grrrr...ok, I feel better, just needed to vent! Lol...onto :coffee: and having a good day :) Thanks for listening, have a great day! :flower::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can relate to that, my husband works from 630a til 9p, and he needs to be sleeping by 10p to even get 7h of sleep.
> 
> My advice?
> 
> Men are very simple, easy creatures sexually compared to women, and as women we have a tendancy to 'talk' our way into sex. With men, you have to physically seduce them lol. Just get naked and into bed with him and without words just use your body to turn him on. If I whisper anything, its 'don't worry about me, its okay to come quickly'
> 
> LOL who'd have ever thought any female would be actually encouraging her man to come quickly? but hey, real people sometimes dont have time for frills and BD is more business than pleasure if you dont have the luxury of time
> 
> Anywhoo, good luck with getting your man on board, I mean seriously is 10-15 minutes too much to spare? :blush:Click to expand...

Thanks for being so open about this! I got a kick out of reading this :haha: If my OH knew we talked like this he'd be 50 shades of red :haha: pissed and embarrassed! Time can definitely be an issue, and sometimes a very tough one to deal with!

10-15 mins? I'm not even asking that! LOL :blush:...5 maybe 8 :haha: I don't have to tell him to be quick, I have to tell him he can stop after he comes. He usually goes pretty quick, but has the ability to "keep it up" and keep at it. Lately, I'll let him go for 1-2 mins after he comes and then I tell him he doesn't have to keep going, thankfully, I'm usually satisfied and he's relieved/tired and ready to stop :blush::blush: (This is so tmi haha)

And yes men are simple sexually!! Usually, I just have to cuddle with him and he's hard!! I guess sometimes exhaustion wins over tho, so I have to accept that a couple nights a month :shrug: I did tell him to start waking me in the morning before he gets out of bed, since mornings are his element, we'll see how that works! :thumbup:



Pickletilly said:


> :witch:
> 
> Early. Crushed.

Pickle, I am so sorry! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I almost cried when I read this!!! :cry: I was really hoping this was your month, and everything sounded different and promising, but it obviously wasn't meant to be this month :hugs::hugs::hugs: Keep your chin up babe, I know it's going to be hard to do right now, but stressing will make it worse, and our bodies do crazier things when they are stressed, and you don't need that! Have a drink to wash away the last cycle, then another to celebrate the new one...do something for yourself...I am a dork, so I curl up with a good book and get lost in it...I'm sending you a ton of virtual :hugs: and well wishes :flower:



DenyseGiguere said:


> I'm confused as ever today - only on cd10 and I started spotting today. AF just ended on Sunday. Wonder if it's possible this is just from bd'ing on Sunday night? I'm not sure what's going on :wacko:

It could be a hormone imbalance that's causing this. I consulted Dr. Google :haha: I'll try to copy and paste for you:
Hormonal Disorders



Hormonal disorders, such as polycystic ovarian syndrome (PCOS) and menopause transition, can cause estrogen levels to fluctuate. This fluctuation can make periods less frequent, stop them altogether, change their length and volume, become sporadic or cause spotting. During the transition to menopause (also known as perimenopause), estrogen production gradually decreases over a period of up to two years. During this time, your period may become lighter or more frequent. PCOS causes a rise in hormones called androgens and a decrease in estrogen, which stops ovaries from releasing eggs. This in turn stops the uterine lining from building up. When this happens, menstruation ceases to take place, but a woman might still experience light spotting.



Read more: https://www.ehow.com/about_5436938_causes-menstrual-spotting.html#ixzz2js9nemqL

I know this isn't really an answer for you specifically, but maybe have them test your hormone levels, just so you know. GL :hugs:


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> Pickle, I am so sorry! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I almost cried when I read this!!! :cry: I was really hoping this was your month, and everything sounded different and promising, but it obviously wasn't meant to be this month :hugs::hugs::hugs: Keep your chin up babe, I know it's going to be hard to do right now, but stressing will make it worse, and our bodies do crazier things when they are stressed, and you don't need that! Have a drink to wash away the last cycle, then another to celebrate the new one...do something for yourself...I am a dork, so I curl up with a good book and get lost in it...I'm sending you a ton of virtual :hugs: and well wishes :

Thanks Lou :hugs: think I will have the whole bottle. Feeling a bit better now, cramping like a bitch though. But what can I do? I can't change it. So I'm looking ahead and hoping this AF will piss out earlier than usual. (Haha I meant piss off but out works too!) thanks for your support (and everyone else's) it really does help. Can't wait to go through your TWW with you, and start my ovulation wait.. :beer:


----------



## MizzyRoze

Good Morning Ladies and Happy HumpDay  So i am about 5 DPO (thats if i didn't O early .. I think i might have) But AF is due around the 15th or 16th .. So far not a whole lot of symptoms (trying not to SS this month .. but that doesn't always work out as planned.. Lol) The only thing i had was last night i had pretty bad cramps .. kind of like AF cramps but much more pinchy like .. not sure if this means anything or if any of you other ladies got that .. i don't really recall feeling ones like that before .. it made me feel miserable honestly .. but today they are gone and I'm feeling much better :) I hope all you ladies are doing good and i see some of you are currently in your tww as well .. please share anything you might be experiencing thus far! Hoping and praying lots of BFP's this month .. Lots and Lots of :hugs: and :dust: to all! <3


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Pickle, I am so sorry! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I almost cried when I read this!!! :cry: I was really hoping this was your month, and everything sounded different and promising, but it obviously wasn't meant to be this month :hugs::hugs::hugs: Keep your chin up babe, I know it's going to be hard to do right now, but stressing will make it worse, and our bodies do crazier things when they are stressed, and you don't need that! Have a drink to wash away the last cycle, then another to celebrate the new one...do something for yourself...I am a dork, so I curl up with a good book and get lost in it...I'm sending you a ton of virtual :hugs: and well wishes :
> 
> Thanks Lou :hugs: think I will have the whole bottle. Feeling a bit better now, cramping like a bitch though. But what can I do? I can't change it. So I'm looking ahead and hoping this AF will piss out earlier than usual. (Haha I meant piss off but out works too!) thanks for your support (and everyone else's) it really does help. Can't wait to go through your TWW with you, and start my ovulation wait.. :beer:Click to expand...

I am so glad we are all here for support! I feel like I would've lost my effing mind by now if I didn't have you ladies! I know I haven't been ttc long, but it definitely feels like an eternity sometimes...then I get the reality bitch slap that this is only cycle #3 lol. I hope af is short for you, I always feel better when I can get back to bd'ing, especially when I don't have a ulterior motive for doing it :winkwink: I know our bd timing was good this o time, so we'll see what happens:) I'm going to try not to symptom spot (ya right :wacko:), and I'd be lying if I said I won't start testing early lol... maybe 1dpo, soooo long to wait! :dohh:


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> Good Morning Ladies and Happy HumpDay  So i am about 5 DPO (thats if i didn't O early .. I think i might have) But AF is due around the 15th or 16th .. So far not a whole lot of symptoms (trying not to SS this month .. but that doesn't always work out as planned.. Lol) The only thing i had was last night i had pretty bad cramps .. kind of like AF cramps but much more pinchy like .. not sure if this means anything or if any of you other ladies got that .. i don't really recall feeling ones like that before .. it made me feel miserable honestly .. but today they are gone and I'm feeling much better :) I hope all you ladies are doing good and i see some of you are currently in your tww as well .. please share anything you might be experiencing thus far! Hoping and praying lots of BFP's this month .. Lots and Lots of :hugs: and :dust: to all! <3

I think it's close to impossible for us not to ss :haha: I'm going to try not to tho! I've never had the pinching feeling, more like twinges I would say, but they were quick and not super uncomfortable, just strange...I'm glad you're felling better on this fine hump day:) but I hope the pinching was a good sign, especially since it seems unusual for you! :) We need to roll in some bfp's this month!!! GL to you and feel free to share symptoms :winkwink: I love hearing them, I just drive myself nuts with them :wacko: Lots of baby dust to everyone! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

DenyseGiguere said:


> I'm confused as ever today - only on cd10 and I started spotting today. AF just ended on Sunday. Wonder if it's possible this is just from bd'ing on Sunday night? I'm not sure what's going on :wacko:

Pretty sure the spotting was just from bd'ing so close to AF being done. Or could be O pains as I'm starting to have a bit of cramping so O might be happening in the next few days.


----------



## Krissykat1006

MizzyRoze said:


> Good Morning Ladies and Happy HumpDay  So i am about 5 DPO (thats if i didn't O early .. I think i might have) But AF is due around the 15th or 16th .. So far not a whole lot of symptoms (trying not to SS this month .. but that doesn't always work out as planned.. Lol) The only thing i had was last night i had pretty bad cramps .. kind of like AF cramps but much more pinchy like .. not sure if this means anything or if any of you other ladies got that .. i don't really recall feeling ones like that before .. it made me feel miserable honestly .. but today they are gone and I'm feeling much better :) I hope all you ladies are doing good and i see some of you are currently in your tww as well .. please share anything you might be experiencing thus far! Hoping and praying lots of BFP's this month .. Lots and Lots of :hugs: and :dust: to all! <3

Yeah I tried to not SS, but I would feel something outta norm and be like Ooooh! Then have to scold myself :) 

And Pickle I am doing well, just sitting here with my pom poms cheering you ladies on! :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

My spotting has stopped so I'm thinking it was just from bd'ing so early? No more cramps, but a little bit of cm now. Maybe O will happen early this month.


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1383508796_zps7f9f2ec3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I got my smiley face and DH is not around and i don't know when he is coming back. I think that i will O tomorrow afternoon. Guess this cycle is a BL**DY WASH :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:. Good luck to the rest of u.
> 
> I'm sorry Dream! That totally sucks! Your DH goes away for work? Does that happen often? I hope he comes home for you soon! :hugs:
> 
> I also got a positive opk this afternoon, I was so excited to see that blazing test line! We'll see what this evening brings with my OH, maybe I can sweet talk him into some :sex: Wish me luck!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance: for positive opk, we might O the same day wooooohooooooo. Good luck hun. I am still up waiting for him and I have an early start tomorrow. No it doesn't happen often just this month. Oh well i m kinda sleepy now.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you slept well :) I hope the hubby makes it home for you! It'd be awesome if we were on the same schedule! My guess is sometime tonight that I'll o, but idk for sure! I kinda hope it's not til tomorrow cuz I couldn't talk my oh into and bd'ing last night (he was too tired...blah, blah, blah!!!) and I told him to wake me when he got up for some morning bd'ing before work, and he didn't! He's like a damn old man anymore, sleeping by 9 pm every night and too tired for :sex: :growlmad: We're going to have a talk about this tonight, or I may just have a "headache" the next time he wants some lol (as long as that's not today or tomorrow, I'd have to say yes :) ). Ttc isn't easy with his full cooperation, this just makes it impossible! Grrrr...ok, I feel better, just needed to vent! Lol...onto :coffee: and having a good day :) Thanks for listening, have a great day! :flower::hugs:Click to expand...

well dh came back in the morning so i missed 2 key days. We did dtd that morning and as soon as we were done i started having wicked O pain. We only dtd that morning and in the evening and I didn't even bother testing again to check if i O. I have just given up on this cycle. Even my ff is wacky lol. It will take a miracle for me to get a BFP this cycle. How are you today?


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1383508796_zps7f9f2ec3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I got my smiley face and DH is not around and i don't know when he is coming back. I think that i will O tomorrow afternoon. Guess this cycle is a BL**DY WASH :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:. Good luck to the rest of u.
> 
> I'm sorry Dream! That totally sucks! Your DH goes away for work? Does that happen often? I hope he comes home for you soon! :hugs:
> 
> I also got a positive opk this afternoon, I was so excited to see that blazing test line! We'll see what this evening brings with my OH, maybe I can sweet talk him into some :sex: Wish me luck!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance: for positive opk, we might O the same day wooooohooooooo. Good luck hun. I am still up waiting for him and I have an early start tomorrow. No it doesn't happen often just this month. Oh well i m kinda sleepy now.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you slept well :) I hope the hubby makes it home for you! It'd be awesome if we were on the same schedule! My guess is sometime tonight that I'll o, but idk for sure! I kinda hope it's not til tomorrow cuz I couldn't talk my oh into and bd'ing last night (he was too tired...blah, blah, blah!!!) and I told him to wake me when he got up for some morning bd'ing before work, and he didn't! He's like a damn old man anymore, sleeping by 9 pm every night and too tired for :sex: :growlmad: We're going to have a talk about this tonight, or I may just have a "headache" the next time he wants some lol (as long as that's not today or tomorrow, I'd have to say yes :) ). Ttc isn't easy with his full cooperation, this just makes it impossible! Grrrr...ok, I feel better, just needed to vent! Lol...onto :coffee: and having a good day :) Thanks for listening, have a great day! :flower::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> well dh came back in the morning so i missed 2 key days. We did dtd that morning and as soon as we were done i started having wicked O pain. We only dtd that morning and in the evening and I didn't even bother testing again to check if i O. I have just given up on this cycle. Even my ff is wacky lol. It will take a miracle for me to get a BFP this cycle. How are you today?Click to expand...

Sperm can live up to like 5 days I think...so that one day before O could have been a winner winner chicken dinner ;)


----------



## DD80

Awww pickle :-( I almost cried when I read that. I was sooooo hopin for you!! :hugs:

Loulou- yes I am 2dpo I think and much less snarly.;-) I'm still waking for FF to tell me I've ovulated but must wait until tomorrow since I need 3 days of increased temps. We are cycle buddies this time! I think I'm due the 16th or 18th - when will you test!

My hubby always asks me when I initiate, "oh are you ovulating?" - so kills the mood. Like that's the only reason I want to do anything. Ugh. Men.


----------



## mirandaprice

Just wanted to pop in with an update. Turns out my bfp was a chemical pregnancy, Af started full forth yesterday after spotting all day monday. I was pretty crushed, but being positive I hear plenty of people have luck with a sticky bean the month following. So I'm crossing my fingers for this time to stick


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae151/dreambaby691/1383508796_zps7f9f2ec3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I got my smiley face and DH is not around and i don't know when he is coming back. I think that i will O tomorrow afternoon. Guess this cycle is a BL**DY WASH :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:. Good luck to the rest of u.
> 
> I'm sorry Dream! That totally sucks! Your DH goes away for work? Does that happen often? I hope he comes home for you soon! :hugs:
> 
> I also got a positive opk this afternoon, I was so excited to see that blazing test line! We'll see what this evening brings with my OH, maybe I can sweet talk him into some :sex: Wish me luck!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance: for positive opk, we might O the same day wooooohooooooo. Good luck hun. I am still up waiting for him and I have an early start tomorrow. No it doesn't happen often just this month. Oh well i m kinda sleepy now.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you slept well :) I hope the hubby makes it home for you! It'd be awesome if we were on the same schedule! My guess is sometime tonight that I'll o, but idk for sure! I kinda hope it's not til tomorrow cuz I couldn't talk my oh into and bd'ing last night (he was too tired...blah, blah, blah!!!) and I told him to wake me when he got up for some morning bd'ing before work, and he didn't! He's like a damn old man anymore, sleeping by 9 pm every night and too tired for :sex: :growlmad: We're going to have a talk about this tonight, or I may just have a "headache" the next time he wants some lol (as long as that's not today or tomorrow, I'd have to say yes :) ). Ttc isn't easy with his full cooperation, this just makes it impossible! Grrrr...ok, I feel better, just needed to vent! Lol...onto :coffee: and having a good day :) Thanks for listening, have a great day! :flower::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> well dh came back in the morning so i missed 2 key days. We did dtd that morning and as soon as we were done i started having wicked O pain. We only dtd that morning and in the evening and I didn't even bother testing again to check if i O. I have just given up on this cycle. Even my ff is wacky lol. It will take a miracle for me to get a BFP this cycle. How are you today?Click to expand...
> 
> Sperm can live up to like 5 days I think...so that one day before O could have been a winner winner chicken dinner ;)Click to expand...

Kk- :rofl: I love this!

Dream- I'm with Kk on this...there's definitely a chance! Don't give up! FF is confusing anyways lol and ovufriend isn't playing any nicer than ff :haha: :) I am great, thank you! :) I'm super excited about this tww, I'm not sure why, but I'm not dreading it this time...Either it's on to another cycle or a :bfp: , and strangely I'm ok with either :wacko: Of course I'd prefer the latter, but I'm enjoying the "trying" :winkwink:


----------



## loulou82baby

mirandaprice said:


> Just wanted to pop in with an update. Turns out my bfp was a chemical pregnancy, Af started full forth yesterday after spotting all day monday. I was pretty crushed, but being positive I hear plenty of people have luck with a sticky bean the month following. So I'm crossing my fingers for this time to stick

Oh hun, I'm so very sorry! I admire your positivity and I have also heard that any kind of loss can make you more fertile the next cycle. Have a drink (or 2 :)) and keep on those positive thoughts :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> Awww pickle :-( I almost cried when I read that. I was sooooo hopin for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Loulou- yes I am 2dpo I think and much less snarly.;-) I'm still waking for FF to tell me I've ovulated but must wait until tomorrow since I need 3 days of increased temps. We are cycle buddies this time! I think I'm due the 16th or 18th - when will you test!
> 
> My hubby always asks me when I initiate, "oh are you ovulating?" - so kills the mood. Like that's the only reason I want to do anything. Ugh. Men.

If my OH asked me something like that when I was initiating I would probably knock the [email protected]*t out of him! Next time he says it I would tell him he sounds like a woman accusing a man of using her for sex...lol...I'm pretty sure that would shut most men up and make him think twice about saying unwarranted things like that again! That's me though, and I definitely have a devious side :muaha: < I think that was made for me :haha:

I'm having a hard time believing my temps can get higher, it was almost 99 today! I find ff and ovufriend rather confusing and frustrating lol. I believe af is due the 18th for me if I stick to a 13 day LP. Heck, I'd like to not test early, but I'd be kidding myself :haha: I'll probably start around the 12th, just cuz I like poas sooo much :winkwink: We'll see...maybe my good cheer this month will extend to me some patience and I'll be able to wait a little longer :shrug: Hopefully we both get lucky this month :happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mirandaprice said:


> Just wanted to pop in with an update. Turns out my bfp was a chemical pregnancy, Af started full forth yesterday after spotting all day monday. I was pretty crushed, but being positive I hear plenty of people have luck with a sticky bean the month following. So I'm crossing my fingers for this time to stick

I'm so sorry hun. FX'd for next month :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> Just wanted to pop in with an update. Turns out my bfp was a chemical pregnancy, Af started full forth yesterday after spotting all day monday. I was pretty crushed, but being positive I hear plenty of people have luck with a sticky bean the month following. So I'm crossing my fingers for this time to stick

awwww so sorry :hugs:. That witch has got to go. Good luck this cycle x


----------



## loulou82baby

So I'm totally confused by my charts! Both of them gave me crosshairs on the 4th, but I still had a + opk on the 5th, wouldn't it make more sense that I ovulated on the 5th since my fmu opk was + and afternoon was -? I know they base most of it on temps and mine are up and down constantly, so maybe I'm confusing my charts lol??? My house varies in temperature (A LOT), it's old and we mostly heat with pellets (sometimes it runs out overnight) and wood (sometimes the fire goes out overnight), so the temp in my house varies from like 60-73 degrees, so I'm guessing this might be a big factor(?), not to mention there's a heat vent right next to my bed that blows almost in my face lol. Does any of this make sense to anyone? I'm new and I don't know what to do!!! :haha: My temp chart looks like a mountain range :haha:

Edit: So I made a tiny adjustment to both charts (I kinda boo booed the other day lol :blush:) and ovufriend took away my crosshairs, but ff still has them...we'll see what happens :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Got a very close positive on my OPK this afternoon. Only held my pee for 2 hours so maybe it will be positive later today :happydance:


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> So I'm totally confused by my charts! Both of them gave me crosshairs on the 4th, but I still had a + opk on the 5th, wouldn't it make more sense that I ovulated on the 5th since my fmu opk was + and afternoon was -? I know they base most of it on temps and mine are up and down constantly, so maybe I'm confusing my charts lol??? My house varies in temperature (A LOT), it's old and we mostly heat with pellets (sometimes it runs out overnight) and wood (sometimes the fire goes out overnight), so the temp in my house varies from like 60-73 degrees, so I'm guessing this might be a big factor(?), not to mention there's a heat vent right next to my bed that blows almost in my face lol. Does any of this make sense to anyone? I'm new and I don't know what to do!!! :haha: My temp chart looks like a mountain range :haha:
> 
> Edit: So I made a tiny adjustment to both charts (I kinda boo booed the other day lol :blush:) and ovufriend took away my crosshairs, but ff still has them...we'll see what happens :)

Quite a few times my ff and ovufriend charts got confused, ff more so. My temps were all over the place last cycle, and I was naughty and missed quite a few. Also going away I slept differently and in a different temp, and when I got home OH had an awful cold and snored like a walrus so I slept on the sofa. All of which affected my temps. Both charts pin pointed ovulation a few days before I got my positive opk, then it moved it to the next dip. I just had to roll with it! Charting only tells you after you ovulate. At the end of it all you're either preggers or not :shrug: bding was the most important part and you have done it! :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> So I'm totally confused by my charts! Both of them gave me crosshairs on the 4th, but I still had a + opk on the 5th, wouldn't it make more sense that I ovulated on the 5th since my fmu opk was + and afternoon was -? I know they base most of it on temps and mine are up and down constantly, so maybe I'm confusing my charts lol??? My house varies in temperature (A LOT), it's old and we mostly heat with pellets (sometimes it runs out overnight) and wood (sometimes the fire goes out overnight), so the temp in my house varies from like 60-73 degrees, so I'm guessing this might be a big factor(?), not to mention there's a heat vent right next to my bed that blows almost in my face lol. Does any of this make sense to anyone? I'm new and I don't know what to do!!! :haha: My temp chart looks like a mountain range :haha:
> 
> Edit: So I made a tiny adjustment to both charts (I kinda boo booed the other day lol :blush:) and ovufriend took away my crosshairs, but ff still has them...we'll see what happens :)
> 
> Quite a few times my ff and ovufriend charts got confused, ff more so. My temps were all over the place last cycle, and I was naughty and missed quite a few. Also going away I slept differently and in a different temp, and when I got home OH had an awful cold and snored like a walrus so I slept on the sofa. All of which affected my temps. Both charts pin pointed ovulation a few days before I got my positive opk, then it moved it to the next dip. I just had to roll with it! Charting only tells you after you ovulate. At the end of it all you're either preggers or not :shrug: bding was the most important part and you have done it! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Pickle! :hugs: I just want to master this s*@t...:haha: No, I really don't care lol, I just wanted written proof my bd timing was as good as I thought it was :thumbup: I'm letting ff do it's own thing and I pit my o on the 5th for ovufriend. FF says timing was good, ovufriend says very good, I wanna believe the very good :happydance: It's just all so confusing, but it keep me busy, and gives me something to think about other than poas :blush: :haha:

How are you dear? Hopefully feeling better and getting pumped about this cycle? Big :hugs: <3


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> Got a very close positive on my OPK this afternoon. Only held my pee for 2 hours so maybe it will be positive later today :happydance:

Hope you've been doing lots of bd'ing :winkwink: Good luck!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

loulou82baby said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Got a very close positive on my OPK this afternoon. Only held my pee for 2 hours so maybe it will be positive later today :happydance:
> 
> Hope you've been doing lots of bd'ing :winkwink: Good luck!!!Click to expand...

Getting another round in tonight ;)


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Awww pickle :-( I almost cried when I read that. I was sooooo hopin for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Loulou- yes I am 2dpo I think and much less snarly.;-) I'm still waking for FF to tell me I've ovulated but must wait until tomorrow since I need 3 days of increased temps. We are cycle buddies this time! I think I'm due the 16th or 18th - when will you test!
> 
> My hubby always asks me when I initiate, "oh are you ovulating?" - so kills the mood. Like that's the only reason I want to do anything. Ugh. Men.
> 
> If my OH asked me something like that when I was initiating I would probably knock the [email protected]*t out of him! Next time he says it I would tell him he sounds like a woman accusing a man of using her for sex...lol...I'm pretty sure that would shut most men up and make him think twice about saying unwarranted things like that again! That's me though, and I definitely have a devious side :muaha: < I think that was made for me :haha:
> 
> I'm having a hard time believing my temps can get higher, it was almost 99 today! I find ff and ovufriend rather confusing and frustrating lol. I believe af is due the 18th for me if I stick to a 13 day LP. Heck, I'd like to not test early, but I'd be kidding myself :haha: I'll probably start around the 12th, just cuz I like poas sooo much :winkwink: We'll see...maybe my good cheer this month will extend to me some patience and I'll be able to wait a little longer :shrug: Hopefully we both get lucky this month :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm the same way Loulou - :muaha: He better watch or he won't get any the rest of the month. ;) Ok, I'm not that mean, but I'll threaten and look like I mean it! :)

Wow your temps are really high - what were they before? Mine are pretty much constantly 97, 97.2 before O, then 97.4 day after O, 97.7, then 98.1 today - that's almost an exact repeat of last month (but I didn't chart, just remember). I think I have a 12 day LP, if going by last month. :shrug: I have no idea either, but I'm trying to be patient. I hope we get luck too! :flower:

Miranda - I'm sorry. I've had a chemical and it hurts, a lot. :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Awww pickle :-( I almost cried when I read that. I was sooooo hopin for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Loulou- yes I am 2dpo I think and much less snarly.;-) I'm still waking for FF to tell me I've ovulated but must wait until tomorrow since I need 3 days of increased temps. We are cycle buddies this time! I think I'm due the 16th or 18th - when will you test!
> 
> My hubby always asks me when I initiate, "oh are you ovulating?" - so kills the mood. Like that's the only reason I want to do anything. Ugh. Men.
> 
> If my OH asked me something like that when I was initiating I would probably knock the [email protected]*t out of him! Next time he says it I would tell him he sounds like a woman accusing a man of using her for sex...lol...I'm pretty sure that would shut most men up and make him think twice about saying unwarranted things like that again! That's me though, and I definitely have a devious side :muaha: < I think that was made for me :haha:
> 
> I'm having a hard time believing my temps can get higher, it was almost 99 today! I find ff and ovufriend rather confusing and frustrating lol. I believe af is due the 18th for me if I stick to a 13 day LP. Heck, I'd like to not test early, but I'd be kidding myself :haha: I'll probably start around the 12th, just cuz I like poas sooo much :winkwink: We'll see...maybe my good cheer this month will extend to me some patience and I'll be able to wait a little longer :shrug: Hopefully we both get lucky this month :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same way Loulou - :muaha: He better watch or he won't get any the rest of the month. ;) Ok, I'm not that mean, but I'll threaten and look like I mean it! :)
> 
> Wow your temps are really high - what were they before? Mine are pretty much constantly 97, 97.2 before O, then 97.4 day after O, 97.7, then 98.1 today - that's almost an exact repeat of last month (but I didn't chart, just remember). I think I have a 12 day LP, if going by last month. :shrug: I have no idea either, but I'm trying to be patient. I hope we get luck too! :flower:
> 
> Miranda - I'm sorry. I've had a chemical and it hurts, a lot. :hugs:Click to expand...

I think my temps are always pretty high, I just started this cycle, so I'm not really sure :shrug: They've ranged from 97.4-98.8, with the majority being in the 98.2-98.4 range. FF has my coverline at 98.5 and ovufriend at 98.25, not sure why a difference?? Ovu has also moved my o day to agree with me that is was the 5th :haha: that makes me happy! :) It's fun to have gadgets to play with, but I'm trying not to get too involved if that makes sense :shrug: Just wait and see...and hope for some luck :flower: Baby dust to all of us :dust: We need some :bfp:'s !!!!!!


----------



## loulou82baby

Ok, so holy bananas....I just looked at my temp from this morning, 99.3! That's up from 98.8 the last 2 days, I'm hoping this is a really, really good thing :happydance:

Other than that 3/4 dpo and not too much to note, just some normal things:
-really sore boobies and screaming nipples 
-mild/dull throbbing/cramping that comes and goes down low
-I started breaking out on 1dpo, but it has gone away
-killer headache that comes and goes
-insatiable hunger, but I go through spurts of this normally, tho I did eat a ton of chocolate and a brownie sundae yesterday, which is not normal lol
-I've gotten up in the middle of the last 2 nights to pee
-backache

I think that's all I have for now, and please note, this is NOT me symptom spotting :haha: Just filling you ladies in on how I'm feeling :winkwink:


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> Ok, so holy bananas....I just looked at my temp from this morning, 99.3! That's up from 98.8 the last 2 days, I'm hoping this is a really, really good thing :happydance:
> 
> Other than that 3/4 dpo and not too much to note, just some normal things:
> -really sore boobies and screaming nipples
> -mild/dull throbbing/cramping that comes and goes down low
> -I started breaking out on 1dpo, but it has gone away
> -killer headache that comes and goes
> -insatiable hunger, but I go through spurts of this normally, tho I did eat a ton of chocolate and a brownie sundae yesterday, which is not normal lol
> -I've gotten up in the middle of the last 2 nights to pee
> -backache
> 
> I think that's all I have for now, and please note, this is NOT me symptom spotting :haha: Just filling you ladies in on how I'm feeling :winkwink:

Wow that's high!!! I think it's a great sign! :happydance: i haven't gotten up to pee per se, but I've had the "I just went, but it feels like I need to go again RIGHT now" on and off. I know it's not a uti, but not sure if it means anything as that happens in spurts normally. I do have some icky feeling from my coffee this morning and looking at the cat box grossed me out, so those might be positive signs. I mean, the cat box always grosses me out, but this feels like if it look at it anymore, I will puke. I rarely feel that way - I hate puking!!!

So, I'm optimistic at this point! 

Eta - definitely not optimistic if about nausea/puking feelings. I could do without them entirely, but unfortunately, pregnancy for me seems to mean MS. :-(


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so holy bananas....I just looked at my temp from this morning, 99.3! That's up from 98.8 the last 2 days, I'm hoping this is a really, really good thing :happydance:
> 
> Other than that 3/4 dpo and not too much to note, just some normal things:
> -really sore boobies and screaming nipples
> -mild/dull throbbing/cramping that comes and goes down low
> -I started breaking out on 1dpo, but it has gone away
> -killer headache that comes and goes
> -insatiable hunger, but I go through spurts of this normally, tho I did eat a ton of chocolate and a brownie sundae yesterday, which is not normal lol
> -I've gotten up in the middle of the last 2 nights to pee
> -backache
> 
> I think that's all I have for now, and please note, this is NOT me symptom spotting :haha: Just filling you ladies in on how I'm feeling :winkwink:
> 
> Wow that's high!!! I think it's a great sign! :happydance: i haven't gotten up to pee per se, but I've had the "I just went, but it feels like I need to go again RIGHT now" on and off. I know it's not a uti, but not sure if it means anything as that happens in spurts normally. I do have some icky feeling from my coffee this morning and looking at the cat box grossed me out, so those might be positive signs. I mean, the cat box always grosses me out, but this feels like if it look at it anymore, I will puke. I rarely feel that way - I hate puking!!!
> 
> So, I'm optimistic at this point!
> 
> Eta - definitely not optimistic if about nausea/puking feelings. I could do without them entirely, but unfortunately, pregnancy for me seems to mean MS. :-(Click to expand...

Thank you! Being sick/puking sucks! That is probably my most hated thing, but I would endure for a really good reward at the end! The upside is that it usually doesn't last too long from what I've heard. You experienced an aversion to coffee before, so that is definitely a good sign! I hope you aren't touching the cat box, just incase! Your signs sound promising dear, I'm keeping my FX'ed very tightly!:) I have noticed that I have peed every 20 mins to an hr since 7am and I don't think I've had any more coffee than usual. I'm finishing my last cup now(only 3 today, I'm trying to wean myself from the pot I usually drink :haha:), so we'll see how the rest of the day pees out :haha: oh, I mean pans out :blush:


----------



## loulou82baby

Mizzy- How's the wait going hun? How are you feeling? Anything to report? :)


----------



## MizzyRoze

loulou82baby said:


> Mizzy- How's the wait going hun? How are you feeling? Anything to report? :)

Hey LouLou! Even though i don't post a ton on here, i am here every day reading and checking on you Ladies <3 The wait is going ok .. Honestly not a whole lot going on .. I had the cramping/pinching bit a few days ago but haven't had any since. Other than that .. nada .. which has me bummed slightly honestly .. No sore boobs or anything .. hmm .. thinking about it .. still have an increase in cm .. kind of watery/creamy .. but more on the watery side and been more tired than usual .. and i hear a lot of women say they get some kind of implantation spotting or something .. but i haven't had any of that .. just the cramping/increased cm/sleepiness .. I'm really hoping i'm not out of the game this month .. so i'm keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for that bfp :) How are you LouLou? Any updates? :) Please share! :hugs::flower:


----------



## MizzyRoze

loulou82baby said:


> Mizzy- How's the wait going hun? How are you feeling? Anything to report? :)

Just realized i read your post a few minutes before on your updates .. Lol .. Sounds promising! <3 I truly hope this is your month Hun! So excited for you :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

MizzyRoze said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Mizzy- How's the wait going hun? How are you feeling? Anything to report? :)
> 
> Hey LouLou! Even though i don't post a ton on here, i am here every day reading and checking on you Ladies <3 The wait is going ok .. Honestly not a whole lot going on .. I had the cramping/pinching bit a few days ago but haven't had any since. Other than that .. nada .. which has me bummed slightly honestly .. No sore boobs or anything .. hmm .. thinking about it .. still have an increase in cm .. kind of watery/creamy .. but more on the watery side and been more tired than usual .. and i hear a lot of women say they get some kind of implantation spotting or something .. but i haven't had any of that .. just the cramping/increased cm/sleepiness .. I'm really hoping i'm not out of the game this month .. so i'm keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for that bfp :) How are you LouLou? Any updates? :) Please share! :hugs::flower:Click to expand...

Just to ease your mind on the IB spotting...I had nothing.

In fact I think no spotting is more comman than spotting :)


----------



## MizzyRoze

Krissykat1006 said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Mizzy- How's the wait going hun? How are you feeling? Anything to report? :)
> 
> Hey LouLou! Even though i don't post a ton on here, i am here every day reading and checking on you Ladies <3 The wait is going ok .. Honestly not a whole lot going on .. I had the cramping/pinching bit a few days ago but haven't had any since. Other than that .. nada .. which has me bummed slightly honestly .. No sore boobs or anything .. hmm .. thinking about it .. still have an increase in cm .. kind of watery/creamy .. but more on the watery side and been more tired than usual .. and i hear a lot of women say they get some kind of implantation spotting or something .. but i haven't had any of that .. just the cramping/increased cm/sleepiness .. I'm really hoping i'm not out of the game this month .. so i'm keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for that bfp :) How are you LouLou? Any updates? :) Please share! :hugs::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Just to ease your mind on the IB spotting...I had nothing.
> 
> In fact I think no spotting is more comman than spotting :)Click to expand...

I didn't know that .. I just read about all these women who have had IB .. i mean with my first 2 i can't remember if i did or not so i wasn't sure .. Lol .. but thank you KK .. that definitely makes me feel better about it! <3


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Mizzy- How's the wait going hun? How are you feeling? Anything to report? :)
> 
> Hey LouLou! Even though i don't post a ton on here, i am here every day reading and checking on you Ladies <3 The wait is going ok .. Honestly not a whole lot going on .. I had the cramping/pinching bit a few days ago but haven't had any since. Other than that .. nada .. which has me bummed slightly honestly .. No sore boobs or anything .. hmm .. thinking about it .. still have an increase in cm .. kind of watery/creamy .. but more on the watery side and been more tired than usual .. and i hear a lot of women say they get some kind of implantation spotting or something .. but i haven't had any of that .. just the cramping/increased cm/sleepiness .. I'm really hoping i'm not out of the game this month .. so i'm keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for that bfp :) How are you LouLou? Any updates? :) Please share! :hugs::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Just to ease your mind on the IB spotting...I had nothing.
> 
> In fact I think no spotting is more comman than spotting :)Click to expand...

I'm totally with Kk on this! I never had IB with any of mine and I don't think many woman do get it, so definitely don't worry about that :) Your lack of symptoms can be a very good thing! Do you usually have a lot of pms symptoms? remember, you're not out til the :witch: shows! I'll keep my Fx'ed for you, lots of baby dust too! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MizzyRoze

loulou82baby said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Mizzy- How's the wait going hun? How are you feeling? Anything to report? :)
> 
> Hey LouLou! Even though i don't post a ton on here, i am here every day reading and checking on you Ladies <3 The wait is going ok .. Honestly not a whole lot going on .. I had the cramping/pinching bit a few days ago but haven't had any since. Other than that .. nada .. which has me bummed slightly honestly .. No sore boobs or anything .. hmm .. thinking about it .. still have an increase in cm .. kind of watery/creamy .. but more on the watery side and been more tired than usual .. and i hear a lot of women say they get some kind of implantation spotting or something .. but i haven't had any of that .. just the cramping/increased cm/sleepiness .. I'm really hoping i'm not out of the game this month .. so i'm keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for that bfp :) How are you LouLou? Any updates? :) Please share! :hugs::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Just to ease your mind on the IB spotting...I had nothing.
> 
> In fact I think no spotting is more comman than spotting :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm totally with Kk on this! I never had IB with any of mine and I don't think many woman do get it, so definitely don't worry about that :) Your lack of symptoms can be a very good thing! Do you usually have a lot of pms symptoms? remember, you're not out til the :witch: shows! I'll keep my Fx'ed for you, lots of baby dust too! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

I usually don't get tons of PMS symptoms honestly .. i do have cramps but only during my period .. not usually before or after .. i use to get really sore boobs right before AF but that stopped months ago .. its so weird how our bodies change.. Lol .. as for the cm .. usually around this time its more creamy .. but its more watery than creamy .. could mean nothing though .. and sleepiness .. meh thats not really normal for me but not gonna think too much into it  oh gosh i hate when i symptom spot .. i swear every month i tell myself that i'm not going to do it .. and then wham! I end up doing it without even realizing it . its terrible .. lol But like you said LouLou .. Not out til the :witch: shows! Ill definitely keep my fx'ed for you too .. :dust::dust: to all you Ladies!


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Mizzy- How's the wait going hun? How are you feeling? Anything to report? :)
> 
> Hey LouLou! Even though i don't post a ton on here, i am here every day reading and checking on you Ladies <3 The wait is going ok .. Honestly not a whole lot going on .. I had the cramping/pinching bit a few days ago but haven't had any since. Other than that .. nada .. which has me bummed slightly honestly .. No sore boobs or anything .. hmm .. thinking about it .. still have an increase in cm .. kind of watery/creamy .. but more on the watery side and been more tired than usual .. and i hear a lot of women say they get some kind of implantation spotting or something .. but i haven't had any of that .. just the cramping/increased cm/sleepiness .. I'm really hoping i'm not out of the game this month .. so i'm keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for that bfp :) How are you LouLou? Any updates? :) Please share! :hugs::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Just to ease your mind on the IB spotting...I had nothing.
> 
> In fact I think no spotting is more comman than spotting :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm totally with Kk on this! I never had IB with any of mine and I don't think many woman do get it, so definitely don't worry about that :) Your lack of symptoms can be a very good thing! Do you usually have a lot of pms symptoms? remember, you're not out til the :witch: shows! I'll keep my Fx'ed for you, lots of baby dust too! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I usually don't get tons of PMS symptoms honestly .. i do have cramps but only during my period .. not usually before or after .. i use to get really sore boobs right before AF but that stopped months ago .. its so weird how our bodies change.. Lol .. as for the cm .. usually around this time its more creamy .. but its more watery than creamy .. could mean nothing though .. and sleepiness .. meh thats not really normal for me but not gonna think too much into it  oh gosh i hate when i symptom spot .. i swear every month i tell myself that i'm not going to do it .. and then wham! I end up doing it without even realizing it . its terrible .. lol But like you said LouLou .. Not out til the :witch: shows! Ill definitely keep my fx'ed for you too .. :dust::dust: to all you Ladies!Click to expand...

I've decided it's impossible not to ss, but I'm just not going to invest too much hope and emotion into the ss. Then maybe I won't go so crazy :wacko: lol. You are right, it is weird how our bodies can change so much from month to month, just to mess with us! I'm going to try and think of it as a learning tool for all of us :winkwink:


----------



## swampmaiden

So this morning I used my last cheapie to test, as today is CD 33, DPO 15 and 1 day before AF is expected. And after a few minutes of stark white, a faint line appeared!! 

My symptoms:

*breast not so sore but nipples really really sore and tender
*big headache yesterday, but i blamed it on my scooter helmet lol
*very thirsty all the time, been craving water
*everything smells bad except my rose body wash which I can't get enough of, but everything else stinks really bad, including my house lol like old food smells from the crock pot
*I had some twinges between DPO 4-8 but they have subsided for most part.

I tested at DPO 10, and DPO 12 both negative

Now onto the worse wait of all, even worse than the TWW: the first 12 weeks! Really praying this one is healthy and sticks because a few years ago I had two losses in a row, so I'm a bit hesitant to be ecstatic yet :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







pospregtest.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DenyseGiguere

This is my OPK from today. It looks pretty close to positive to me, maybe tomorrow?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131109_105737_999.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## loulou82baby

swampmaiden said:


> So this morning I used my last cheapie to test, as today is CD 33, DPO 15 and 1 day before AF is expected. And after a few minutes of stark white, a faint line appeared!!
> 
> My symptoms:
> 
> *breast not so sore but nipples really really sore and tender
> *big headache yesterday, but i blamed it on my scooter helmet lol
> *very thirsty all the time, been craving water
> *everything smells bad except my rose body wash which I can't get enough of, but everything else stinks really bad, including my house lol like old food smells from the crock pot
> *I had some twinges between DPO 4-8 but they have subsided for most part.
> 
> I tested at DPO 10, and DPO 12 both negative
> 
> Now onto the worse wait of all, even worse than the TWW: the first 12 weeks! Really praying this one is healthy and sticks because a few years ago I had two losses in a row, so I'm a bit hesitant to be ecstatic yet :wacko:

A cautious congrats to you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Ok, so I'm excited lol :happydance: I am hoping you have a very sticky bean, happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> This is my OPK from today. It looks pretty close to positive to me, maybe tomorrow?

I'm pretty sure mine took about 2 days to go from that to positive. But, as they say, everyone is different! Keep testing and keep bd'ing!!! :thumbup: GL hun! :flower:


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi ladies, hows everyone doing:hugs:

I'm very frustrated with my AF, I thought I would be done by now. In fact I was surprised at first, two days of medium bleeding, one heavy and then oooooo spotting amounts the next day! I was like, considering how heavy it was the day before, that's good! But usually I have brown dregs shall we say, for one day at the end then done. And it's been three days of it now but this is the thing, Im getting a tiny bit of brown on a liner, but when I wipe, it's bright red/pink. I've never had that. Been waiting to bd!! Haven't since I went away on 28th oct!! Today I thought it had ended, turned a bit browner than red on tp, so I thought yay I will have my bath and be done with it! :sex:!! But got ready for bath and lots of brown cm in undies. Soooooo annoying!! Gonna go for it anyway at this stage I don't think he cares anymore lol. But still, bright red at the end?? Anyone else get this? Also had stomach pains (not cramps) and nausea. I'm so done with all of this pffffffft. Suck it Mother Nature! :growlmad:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> Hi ladies, hows everyone doing:hugs:
> 
> I'm very frustrated with my AF, I thought I would be done by now. In fact I was surprised at first, two days of medium bleeding, one heavy and then oooooo spotting amounts the next day! I was like, considering how heavy it was the day before, that's good! But usually I have brown dregs shall we say, for one day at the end then done. And it's been three days of it now but this is the thing, Im getting a tiny bit of brown on a liner, but when I wipe, it's bright red/pink. I've never had that. Been waiting to bd!! Haven't since I went away on 28th oct!! Today I thought it had ended, turned a bit browner than red on tp, so I thought yay I will have my bath and be done with it! :sex:!! But got ready for bath and lots of brown cm in undies. Soooooo annoying!! Gonna go for it anyway at this stage I don't think he cares anymore lol. But still, bright red at the end?? Anyone else get this? Also had stomach pains (not cramps) and nausea. I'm so done with all of this pffffffft. Suck it Mother Nature! :growlmad:

Pickle mine is different every month! There's always similarities, but as far as length, volume, and color go, it's always different. I'm usually around 5 days, but she's been known to annoyingly stick around for 7-8 days with the spotting (brown/pink/red), or sometimes she really throws me for a loop and stops around day 3/4 and then starts back with a vengeance the next day :growlmad: She's a pain in the arse! I say screw it (literally) and get yourself some! :happydance:


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hows everyone doing:hugs:
> 
> I'm very frustrated with my AF, I thought I would be done by now. In fact I was surprised at first, two days of medium bleeding, one heavy and then oooooo spotting amounts the next day! I was like, considering how heavy it was the day before, that's good! But usually I have brown dregs shall we say, for one day at the end then done. And it's been three days of it now but this is the thing, Im getting a tiny bit of brown on a liner, but when I wipe, it's bright red/pink. I've never had that. Been waiting to bd!! Haven't since I went away on 28th oct!! Today I thought it had ended, turned a bit browner than red on tp, so I thought yay I will have my bath and be done with it! :sex:!! But got ready for bath and lots of brown cm in undies. Soooooo annoying!! Gonna go for it anyway at this stage I don't think he cares anymore lol. But still, bright red at the end?? Anyone else get this? Also had stomach pains (not cramps) and nausea. I'm so done with all of this pffffffft. Suck it Mother Nature! :growlmad:
> 
> Pickle mine is different every month! There's always similarities, but as far as length, volume, and color go, it's always different. I'm usually around 5 days, but she's been known to annoyingly stick around for 7-8 days with the spotting (brown/pink/red), or sometimes she really throws me for a loop and stops around day 3/4 and then starts back with a vengeance the next day :growlmad: She's a pain in the arse! I say screw it (literally) and get yourself some! :happydance:Click to expand...


Thanks Lou I'm just so used to being on the pill and having the same spot on cycle every month. I guess I'm just naturally whacky :winkwink: I'm having an extremely long bath to make him wait hehehehe. :haha: Um yes on my ipad in the bath. And what. Bopping in bubbles to some tuuunes. It's like a mini foam party. 

Clearly not a relax with candles girl :blush:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

loulou82baby said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> This is my OPK from today. It looks pretty close to positive to me, maybe tomorrow?
> 
> I'm pretty sure mine took about 2 days to go from that to positive. But, as they say, everyone is different! Keep testing and keep bd'ing!!! :thumbup: GL hun! :flower:Click to expand...

My test this morning was still negative (and actually lighter than yesterday's) but noticed lots of creamy cm, so maybe I missed my surge or I'll get it later today or tomorrow. I hate OPK's lol.


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hows everyone doing:hugs:
> 
> I'm very frustrated with my AF, I thought I would be done by now. In fact I was surprised at first, two days of medium bleeding, one heavy and then oooooo spotting amounts the next day! I was like, considering how heavy it was the day before, that's good! But usually I have brown dregs shall we say, for one day at the end then done. And it's been three days of it now but this is the thing, Im getting a tiny bit of brown on a liner, but when I wipe, it's bright red/pink. I've never had that. Been waiting to bd!! Haven't since I went away on 28th oct!! Today I thought it had ended, turned a bit browner than red on tp, so I thought yay I will have my bath and be done with it! :sex:!! But got ready for bath and lots of brown cm in undies. Soooooo annoying!! Gonna go for it anyway at this stage I don't think he cares anymore lol. But still, bright red at the end?? Anyone else get this? Also had stomach pains (not cramps) and nausea. I'm so done with all of this pffffffft. Suck it Mother Nature! :growlmad:
> 
> Pickle mine is different every month! There's always similarities, but as far as length, volume, and color go, it's always different. I'm usually around 5 days, but she's been known to annoyingly stick around for 7-8 days with the spotting (brown/pink/red), or sometimes she really throws me for a loop and stops around day 3/4 and then starts back with a vengeance the next day :growlmad: She's a pain in the arse! I say screw it (literally) and get yourself some! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Lou I'm just so used to being on the pill and having the same spot on cycle every month. I guess I'm just naturally whacky :winkwink: I'm having an extremely long bath to make him wait hehehehe. :haha: Um yes on my ipad in the bath. And what. Bopping in bubbles to some tuuunes. It's like a mini foam party.
> 
> Clearly not a relax with candles girl :blush:Click to expand...

:haha:(mini foam party!) I agree with you there, I'd prefer some good music to candles any day! Anticipation can be a wonderful thing :winkwink: Now go find your man and get to it!!!! :haha: Me an the OH had a Jacuzzi date planned for last night after the kids went to bed, but surprise, surprise, he fell :sleep:! :growlmad: I told him if he sees the guy that broke our date to give him a smack for me lol


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> This is my OPK from today. It looks pretty close to positive to me, maybe tomorrow?
> 
> I'm pretty sure mine took about 2 days to go from that to positive. But, as they say, everyone is different! Keep testing and keep bd'ing!!! :thumbup: GL hun! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> My test this morning was still negative (and actually lighter than yesterday's) but noticed lots of creamy cm, so maybe I missed my surge or I'll get it later today or tomorrow. I hate OPK's lol.Click to expand...

It is very confusing! Just keep your chin up and keep testing :flower: It can change in a matter of hrs or days, no way of knowing except to keep poas :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

swampmaiden said:


> So this morning I used my last cheapie to test, as today is CD 33, DPO 15 and 1 day before AF is expected. And after a few minutes of stark white, a faint line appeared!!
> 
> My symptoms:
> 
> *breast not so sore but nipples really really sore and tender
> *big headache yesterday, but i blamed it on my scooter helmet lol
> *very thirsty all the time, been craving water
> *everything smells bad except my rose body wash which I can't get enough of, but everything else stinks really bad, including my house lol like old food smells from the crock pot
> *I had some twinges between DPO 4-8 but they have subsided for most part.
> 
> I tested at DPO 10, and DPO 12 both negative
> 
> Now onto the worse wait of all, even worse than the TWW: the first 12 weeks! Really praying this one is healthy and sticks because a few years ago I had two losses in a row, so I'm a bit hesitant to be ecstatic yet :wacko:

Have you tested again? I'm excited to see your progression!!! Sticky baby dust :dust:


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> :haha:(mini foam party!) I agree with you there, I'd prefer some good music to candles any day! Anticipation can be a wonderful thing :winkwink: Now go find your man and get to it!!!! :haha: Me an the OH had a Jacuzzi date planned for last night after the kids went to bed, but surprise, surprise, he fell :sleep:! :growlmad: I told him if he sees the guy that broke our date to give him a smack for me lol

No way! I think the kids need to go to bed a bit earlier :winkwink: or just wake him up damnit! Just get naked and give him a nudge I'm sure he would rise to the occasion!! :haha::haha:


----------



## sausages

Hi ladies, sorry i've not been around. I think i O'ed yesterday, which is a bit early for me, but could be because i have started taking well woman vitamins and they have b6 and b12 in as well as EPO. Anyway, only did it once in fertile window and we pulled out. Had some pretty bad news this week so it's really not a good time for us to be pregnant right now sadly. :( Hope everyone else is getting along okay? :)


----------



## loulou82baby

sausages said:


> Hi ladies, sorry i've not been around. I think i O'ed yesterday, which is a bit early for me, but could be because i have started taking well woman vitamins and they have b6 and b12 in as well as EPO. Anyway, only did it once in fertile window and we pulled out. Had some pretty bad news this week so it's really not a good time for us to be pregnant right now sadly. :( Hope everyone else is getting along okay? :)

I hope everything gets better for you hun! :flower: You are definitely a strong woman and you'll pull through, you've made it through more than most of us have had to endure :flower: I hope you can get things sorted out soon so you can get to actually ttc, but in the meantime if you ever need a shoulder or to vent, we're here for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> :haha:(mini foam party!) I agree with you there, I'd prefer some good music to candles any day! Anticipation can be a wonderful thing :winkwink: Now go find your man and get to it!!!! :haha: Me an the OH had a Jacuzzi date planned for last night after the kids went to bed, but surprise, surprise, he fell :sleep:! :growlmad: I told him if he sees the guy that broke our date to give him a smack for me lol
> 
> No way! I think the kids need to go to bed a bit earlier :winkwink: or just wake him up damnit! Just get naked and give him a nudge I'm sure he would rise to the occasion!! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! He doesn't wake well unfortunately, but it's all good :) We might be able to reschedule for tonight, kids are definitely going to bed early :haha: I hope your mini foam party brought you great rewards :haha:


----------



## Foreign Chick

I can not believe it... Had the faintest of lines this am with FMU but too faint to believe it... then this evening I took another, the one you see here, and it looked darker, but DF didn't believe it, so I took the 
Equate || and the Test line came up before the control line, so then I KNEW IT... however DF was still saying to faint.... so I risked the EPT Digital..... @ 11 DPO 10pm and ..... 
:bfp: OMG!!!
 



Attached Files:







11dpo.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 9









11dpobluedye.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 9









11dpodigi.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Krissykat1006

Foreign Chick said:


> I can not believe it... Had the faintest of lines this am with FMU but too faint to believe it... then this evening I took another, the one you see here, and it looked darker, but DF didn't believe it, so I took the
> Equate || and the Test line came up before the control line, so then I KNEW IT... however DF was still saying to faint.... so I risked the EPT Digital..... @ 11 DPO 10pm and .....
> :bfp: OMG!!!

Awww congrats!!! FX's for a sweet sticky bean!!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Krissykat1006 said:


> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> I can not believe it... Had the faintest of lines this am with FMU but too faint to believe it... then this evening I took another, the one you see here, and it looked darker, but DF didn't believe it, so I took the
> Equate || and the Test line came up before the control line, so then I KNEW IT... however DF was still saying to faint.... so I risked the EPT Digital..... @ 11 DPO 10pm and .....
> :bfp: OMG!!!
> 
> Awww congrats!!! FX's for a sweet sticky bean!!Click to expand...

Thank You so much Krissykat xoxoxoxox


----------



## Krissykat1006

Foreign Chick said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> I can not believe it... Had the faintest of lines this am with FMU but too faint to believe it... then this evening I took another, the one you see here, and it looked darker, but DF didn't believe it, so I took the
> Equate || and the Test line came up before the control line, so then I KNEW IT... however DF was still saying to faint.... so I risked the EPT Digital..... @ 11 DPO 10pm and .....
> :bfp: OMG!!!
> 
> Awww congrats!!! FX's for a sweet sticky bean!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank You so much Krissykat xoxoxoxoxClick to expand...

Keep us updated :winkwink:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Foreign Chick said:


> I can not believe it... Had the faintest of lines this am with FMU but too faint to believe it... then this evening I took another, the one you see here, and it looked darker, but DF didn't believe it, so I took the
> Equate || and the Test line came up before the control line, so then I KNEW IT... however DF was still saying to faint.... so I risked the EPT Digital..... @ 11 DPO 10pm and .....
> :bfp: OMG!!!



:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::crib::crib::crib::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## loulou82baby

Foreign Chick said:


> I can not believe it... Had the faintest of lines this am with FMU but too faint to believe it... then this evening I took another, the one you see here, and it looked darker, but DF didn't believe it, so I took the
> Equate || and the Test line came up before the control line, so then I KNEW IT... however DF was still saying to faint.... so I risked the EPT Digital..... @ 11 DPO 10pm and .....
> :bfp: OMG!!!

How awesome Foreign!!!! Congrats to you mama! :happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: I'm super excited for you! Sending you lots of sticky dust! :dust: Happy and healthy 9 months to you :flower::hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

Kk- How are you feeling? Have you had a follow up beta? How's your DS?

Dream, DD, and Mizzy- any good symptoms to share? :winkwink:


----------



## loulou82baby

Charlie- Haven't heard from you in a while, I hope all is well hun! Have you had any betas or scans?

Aidens- I also hope you are well! I'm sure you're busy with school, hope it's going good and you aren't going too nuts :)

A lot of the girls that used to post have disappeared, I hope you are all well and I'm sending some virtual xhugsx to you!


----------



## Try2bpatient

Hey ladies, can I join?? I am 1 dpo today and should be testing on the 24th...if I can wait that long!! This is my first month using OPKs so at the very least I feel confident that I know when I o'd and feel good about when we were bding. Good luck to everyone and sending baby dust!!


----------



## MizzyRoze

loulou82baby said:


> Kk- How are you feeling? Have you had a follow up beta? How's your DS?
> 
> Dream, DD, and Mizzy- any good symptoms to share? :winkwink:

Hey LouLou .. Not a whole lot going on .. just consistent cramping the last couple days .. Due for AF this Friday .. So could be because of that .. But cramps are not normal for me before AF .. only during .. so thats a little weird for me .. and i'm always hungry .. like not for big meals .. but i always feel snacky .. a little bite of something here .. and nibble of that there .. Lol .. its terrible .. thats not normal for me either.. cm is not very creamy like it usually is at this stage .. its more like a watery/creamy? Like last week .. this could all be pms .. but I'm definitely staying hopeful! I guess i'll know for sure this weekend! Send some prayers and :dust: this way, and I'll definitely be sending some out to you Ladies .. Wanting to see lots and lots of BFP's this month! <3


----------



## MizzyRoze

Foreign Chick said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> I can not believe it... Had the faintest of lines this am with FMU but too faint to believe it... then this evening I took another, the one you see here, and it looked darker, but DF didn't believe it, so I took the
> Equate || and the Test line came up before the control line, so then I KNEW IT... however DF was still saying to faint.... so I risked the EPT Digital..... @ 11 DPO 10pm and .....
> :bfp: OMG!!!
> 
> Awww congrats!!! FX's for a sweet sticky bean!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank You so much Krissykat xoxoxoxoxClick to expand...

Hey Foreign! Congrats Chicky! So happy for you <3 How long have you been ttc? what type of symptoms did you have in your 2ww? Details missy! Lol


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling? Have you had a follow up beta? How's your DS?
> 
> Dream, DD, and Mizzy- any good symptoms to share? :winkwink:
> 
> Hey LouLou .. Not a whole lot going on .. just consistent cramping the last couple days .. Due for AF this Friday .. So could be because of that .. But cramps are not normal for me before AF .. only during .. so thats a little weird for me .. and i'm always hungry .. like not for big meals .. but i always feel snacky .. a little bite of something here .. and nibble of that there .. Lol .. its terrible .. thats not normal for me either.. cm is not very creamy like it usually is at this stage .. its more like a watery/creamy? Like last week .. this could all be pms .. but I'm definitely staying hopeful! I guess i'll know for sure this weekend! Send some prayers and :dust: this way, and I'll definitely be sending some out to you Ladies .. Wanting to see lots and lots of BFP's this month! <3Click to expand...

I'm sending lots of prayers and :dust: to you! We sound like we have very similar things going on, hopefully that's a good sign :) the difference being- I'm usually crampy my whole tww, but I've had very few this time lol...But I feel super snacky, but I don't ever know what I want...like I'm craving something but idk what lol. Last night I had a brownie, then taco dip, then some peanut butter cup ice cream :haha: I feel like I'm always hungry :wacko: And my cm is the same as yours, which usually at this point is more sticky. My cervix also is still high! I am not putting too much hope in these things, because I also know they could all be pms...but I'm hopeful that it will lead to a bfp! We need to start rolling some of those beautiful lines in here! I'm crossing fingers and toes for everyone! Lots of baby dust too! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## DD80

Foreign chick!!! Congratulations!!!  that is so exciting! :hugs:

Loulou - it was hubby's bday on Friday so I'm playing catch up here since we went to visit his parents for the weekend. I still feel slightly nauseous sometimes - even woke up Friday night a few times and felt it. I also have felt pretty bloated on and off and a bit crampy. Cm is watery/ I'm not dry/ I can't ever tell about cm lol. Trying to think what else. Tired, but I never sleep well at others' houses or hotels. Allergies are bad - keep waking myself up not being able to breathe, but that is pretty normal for me. I have a cold sore/painful pimple right below my nose - but that could be allergies too. So I'm eh..not sure. Sorry for the long list - geez! 

How about you? How are you feeling?


----------



## loulou82baby

Try2bpatient said:


> Hey ladies, can I join?? I am 1 dpo today and should be testing on the 24th...if I can wait that long!! This is my first month using OPKs so at the very least I feel confident that I know when I o'd and feel good about when we were bding. Good luck to everyone and sending baby dust!!

Welcome hun! This was also my first month using opk's and charting and it has been umm....interesting...frustrating...confusing lol. I feel like I know when I o'ed tho, which makes me feel better :) Can't wait for your tests, FX'd for you, lots of luck and baby dust! :dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> Foreign chick!!! Congratulations!!!  that is so exciting! :hugs:
> 
> Loulou - it was hubby's bday on Friday so I'm playing catch up here since we went to visit his parents for the weekend. I still feel slightly nauseous sometimes - even woke up Friday night a few times and felt it. I also have felt pretty bloated on and off and a bit crampy. Cm is watery/ I'm not dry/ I can't ever tell about cm lol. Trying to think what else. Tired, but I never sleep well at others' houses or hotels. Allergies are bad - keep waking myself up not being able to breathe, but that is pretty normal for me. I have a cold sore/painful pimple right below my nose - but that could be allergies too. So I'm eh..not sure. Sorry for the long list - geez!
> 
> How about you? How are you feeling?

Sounds like you have some sleep to catch up on love! I hope you enjoyed yourselves, sometimes a break, away from the norm, is the best medicine! :) Nauseous is good (well not good, but you know what I mean lol), how's your coffee tasting? :haha: I've also woke up stuffy, but that could be allergies too! I've been battling fatigue/insomnia at the same time...it's so strange! I'm always tired, but then wake up at 3 am and can't go back to sleep? I've found myself waking at 3 am almost every night, most of the time I can go back to sleep, but sometimes I can't. I also had a very vivid dream last night/this morning that completely threw me for a loop lol. So all in all, nice possible symptoms :) For both of us :) I am still fantastically happy and optimistic no matter the outcome of this cycle :)


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling? Have you had a follow up beta? How's your DS?
> 
> Dream, DD, and Mizzy- any good symptoms to share? :winkwink:
> 
> Hey LouLou .. Not a whole lot going on .. just consistent cramping the last couple days .. Due for AF this Friday .. So could be because of that .. But cramps are not normal for me before AF .. only during .. so thats a little weird for me .. and i'm always hungry .. like not for big meals .. but i always feel snacky .. a little bite of something here .. and nibble of that there .. Lol .. its terrible .. thats not normal for me either.. cm is not very creamy like it usually is at this stage .. its more like a watery/creamy? Like last week .. this could all be pms .. but I'm definitely staying hopeful! I guess i'll know for sure this weekend! Send some prayers and :dust: this way, and I'll definitely be sending some out to you Ladies .. Wanting to see lots and lots of BFP's this month! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sending lots of prayers and :dust: to you! We sound like we have very similar things going on, hopefully that's a good sign :) the difference being- I'm usually crampy my whole tww, but I've had very few this time lol...But I feel super snacky, but I don't ever know what I want...like I'm craving something but idk what lol. Last night I had a brownie, then taco dip, then some peanut butter cup ice cream :haha: I feel like I'm always hungry :wacko: And my cm is the same as yours, which usually at this point is more sticky. My cervix also is still high! I am not putting too much hope in these things, because I also know they could all be pms...but I'm hopeful that it will lead to a bfp! We need to start rolling some of those beautiful lines in here! I'm crossing fingers and toes for everyone! Lots of baby dust too! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Yaaaaayyy cycle buddy!!! 

I have the same feeling of hungry, but nothing sounds good. :thumbup: my cervix was med/low and soft when ovulating and it seems in the same spot, but harder. Last cycle it was much different - very high during o. I don't know if my cervix tells a good story, or is just a big fat liar! Lol


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling? Have you had a follow up beta? How's your DS?
> 
> Dream, DD, and Mizzy- any good symptoms to share? :winkwink:
> 
> Hey LouLou .. Not a whole lot going on .. just consistent cramping the last couple days .. Due for AF this Friday .. So could be because of that .. But cramps are not normal for me before AF .. only during .. so thats a little weird for me .. and i'm always hungry .. like not for big meals .. but i always feel snacky .. a little bite of something here .. and nibble of that there .. Lol .. its terrible .. thats not normal for me either.. cm is not very creamy like it usually is at this stage .. its more like a watery/creamy? Like last week .. this could all be pms .. but I'm definitely staying hopeful! I guess i'll know for sure this weekend! Send some prayers and :dust: this way, and I'll definitely be sending some out to you Ladies .. Wanting to see lots and lots of BFP's this month! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sending lots of prayers and :dust: to you! We sound like we have very similar things going on, hopefully that's a good sign :) the difference being- I'm usually crampy my whole tww, but I've had very few this time lol...But I feel super snacky, but I don't ever know what I want...like I'm craving something but idk what lol. Last night I had a brownie, then taco dip, then some peanut butter cup ice cream :haha: I feel like I'm always hungry :wacko: And my cm is the same as yours, which usually at this point is more sticky. My cervix also is still high! I am not putting too much hope in these things, because I also know they could all be pms...but I'm hopeful that it will lead to a bfp! We need to start rolling some of those beautiful lines in here! I'm crossing fingers and toes for everyone! Lots of baby dust too! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yaaaaayyy cycle buddy!!!
> 
> I have the same feeling of hungry, but nothing sounds good. :thumbup: my cervix was med/low and soft when ovulating and it seems in the same spot, but harder. Last cycle it was much different - very high during o. I don't know if my cervix tells a good story, or is just a big fat liar! LolClick to expand...

CP and CM can be big fat liars! It's so hard because everyone is so different and those things can be different from month to month...wait, wait, wait...that is the only option lol :wacko:


----------



## MizzyRoze

loulou82baby said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling? Have you had a follow up beta? How's your DS?
> 
> Dream, DD, and Mizzy- any good symptoms to share? :winkwink:
> 
> Hey LouLou .. Not a whole lot going on .. just consistent cramping the last couple days .. Due for AF this Friday .. So could be because of that .. But cramps are not normal for me before AF .. only during .. so thats a little weird for me .. and i'm always hungry .. like not for big meals .. but i always feel snacky .. a little bite of something here .. and nibble of that there .. Lol .. its terrible .. thats not normal for me either.. cm is not very creamy like it usually is at this stage .. its more like a watery/creamy? Like last week .. this could all be pms .. but I'm definitely staying hopeful! I guess i'll know for sure this weekend! Send some prayers and :dust: this way, and I'll definitely be sending some out to you Ladies .. Wanting to see lots and lots of BFP's this month! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sending lots of prayers and :dust: to you! We sound like we have very similar things going on, hopefully that's a good sign :) the difference being- I'm usually crampy my whole tww, but I've had very few this time lol...But I feel super snacky, but I don't ever know what I want...like I'm craving something but idk what lol. Last night I had a brownie, then taco dip, then some peanut butter cup ice cream :haha: I feel like I'm always hungry :wacko: And my cm is the same as yours, which usually at this point is more sticky. My cervix also is still high! I am not putting too much hope in these things, because I also know they could all be pms...but I'm hopeful that it will lead to a bfp! We need to start rolling some of those beautiful lines in here! I'm crossing fingers and toes for everyone! Lots of baby dust too! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Thats Awesome! Definitely hoping to see some lines as well! Yep a lot of similar symptoms as you :) I'm slightly embarrassed to ask this but how do i check my cervix? .. i mean how is it supposed to feel at this point if not pregnant vs. being pregnant?


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling? Have you had a follow up beta? How's your DS?
> 
> Dream, DD, and Mizzy- any good symptoms to share? :winkwink:
> 
> Hey LouLou .. Not a whole lot going on .. just consistent cramping the last couple days .. Due for AF this Friday .. So could be because of that .. But cramps are not normal for me before AF .. only during .. so thats a little weird for me .. and i'm always hungry .. like not for big meals .. but i always feel snacky .. a little bite of something here .. and nibble of that there .. Lol .. its terrible .. thats not normal for me either.. cm is not very creamy like it usually is at this stage .. its more like a watery/creamy? Like last week .. this could all be pms .. but I'm definitely staying hopeful! I guess i'll know for sure this weekend! Send some prayers and :dust: this way, and I'll definitely be sending some out to you Ladies .. Wanting to see lots and lots of BFP's this month! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sending lots of prayers and :dust: to you! We sound like we have very similar things going on, hopefully that's a good sign :) the difference being- I'm usually crampy my whole tww, but I've had very few this time lol...But I feel super snacky, but I don't ever know what I want...like I'm craving something but idk what lol. Last night I had a brownie, then taco dip, then some peanut butter cup ice cream :haha: I feel like I'm always hungry :wacko: And my cm is the same as yours, which usually at this point is more sticky. My cervix also is still high! I am not putting too much hope in these things, because I also know they could all be pms...but I'm hopeful that it will lead to a bfp! We need to start rolling some of those beautiful lines in here! I'm crossing fingers and toes for everyone! Lots of baby dust too! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats Awesome! Definitely hoping to see some lines as well! Yep a lot of similar symptoms as you :) I'm slightly embarrassed to ask this but how do i check my cervix? .. i mean how is it supposed to feel at this point if not pregnant vs. being pregnant?Click to expand...

Honestly hun, (and don't be embarrassed please!), the position is different for everyone and won't tell you anything. For most women after o it goes back low, firm, and closed- feels similar to the tip of your nose. At some point in pregnancy (and unfortunately there's no specific dpo) it goes back up high. I usually stand with one foot on the ground and the other on the toilet seat lid and you use either your middle finger or index finger to check it, because they can reach farther. If it's easy to find and you aren't having to push all the way in then that would be low. If it's almost out of reach, like you can only feel it with the tip of your finger and can't reach the opening (which kinda feels like a slit in your cervix), then that would be high. If mine is higher than low, but I can easily reach it and find the opening, then I consider that medium. Sorry for the lengthy description, this can be very confusing when you first start checking. And not every woman feels comfortable checking, so don't feel like you have to because really, ultimately it's position is of no consequence at this point, it really is only helpful in determining o. Hope this helps hun! :)


----------



## MizzyRoze

loulou82baby said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling? Have you had a follow up beta? How's your DS?
> 
> Dream, DD, and Mizzy- any good symptoms to share? :winkwink:
> 
> Hey LouLou .. Not a whole lot going on .. just consistent cramping the last couple days .. Due for AF this Friday .. So could be because of that .. But cramps are not normal for me before AF .. only during .. so thats a little weird for me .. and i'm always hungry .. like not for big meals .. but i always feel snacky .. a little bite of something here .. and nibble of that there .. Lol .. its terrible .. thats not normal for me either.. cm is not very creamy like it usually is at this stage .. its more like a watery/creamy? Like last week .. this could all be pms .. but I'm definitely staying hopeful! I guess i'll know for sure this weekend! Send some prayers and :dust: this way, and I'll definitely be sending some out to you Ladies .. Wanting to see lots and lots of BFP's this month! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sending lots of prayers and :dust: to you! We sound like we have very similar things going on, hopefully that's a good sign :) the difference being- I'm usually crampy my whole tww, but I've had very few this time lol...But I feel super snacky, but I don't ever know what I want...like I'm craving something but idk what lol. Last night I had a brownie, then taco dip, then some peanut butter cup ice cream :haha: I feel like I'm always hungry :wacko: And my cm is the same as yours, which usually at this point is more sticky. My cervix also is still high! I am not putting too much hope in these things, because I also know they could all be pms...but I'm hopeful that it will lead to a bfp! We need to start rolling some of those beautiful lines in here! I'm crossing fingers and toes for everyone! Lots of baby dust too! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats Awesome! Definitely hoping to see some lines as well! Yep a lot of similar symptoms as you :) I'm slightly embarrassed to ask this but how do i check my cervix? .. i mean how is it supposed to feel at this point if not pregnant vs. being pregnant?Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly hun, (and don't be embarrassed please!), the position is different for everyone and won't tell you anything. For most women after o it goes back low, firm, and closed- feels similar to the tip of your nose. At some point in pregnancy (and unfortunately there's no specific dpo) it goes back up high. I usually stand with one foot on the ground and the other on the toilet seat lid and you use either your middle finger or index finger to check it, because they can reach farther. If it's easy to find and you aren't having to push all the way in then that would be low. If it's almost out of reach, like you can only feel it with the tip of your finger and can't reach the opening (which kinda feels like a slit in your cervix), then that would be high. If mine is higher than low, but I can easily reach it and find the opening, then I consider that medium. Sorry for the lengthy description, this can be very confusing when you first start checking. And not every woman feels comfortable checking, so don't feel like you have to because really, ultimately it's position is of no consequence at this point, it really is only helpful in determining o. Hope this helps hun! :)Click to expand...

It definitely helps! Thanks Hun! <3 I'll have to check it out .. I mean i'm sure its not very comfortable .. but its my own body so im not worried about it .. I'll check mine after work  Then ill have to let you know what it is to see how it compares with yours just out of curiousity


----------



## Foreign Chick

MizzyRoze said:


> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> I can not believe it... Had the faintest of lines this am with FMU but too faint to believe it... then this evening I took another, the one you see here, and it looked darker, but DF didn't believe it, so I took the
> Equate || and the Test line came up before the control line, so then I KNEW IT... however DF was still saying to faint.... so I risked the EPT Digital..... @ 11 DPO 10pm and .....
> :bfp: OMG!!!
> 
> Awww congrats!!! FX's for a sweet sticky bean!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank You so much Krissykat xoxoxoxoxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Foreign! Congrats Chicky! So happy for you <3 How long have you been ttc? what type of symptoms did you have in your 2ww? Details missy! LolClick to expand...

Hey Mizzy, thanx hun xoxoxo this was our 3rd cycle TTC... No symptoms what's so ever... Usually sore bbs @ around 7 DPO, this month zip! BBT chart was a mess too, crazy dips, I knew that I'd see another :bfn: hmmm what we did differently this month, we used Pre-Seed, and looks like it worked for us . Baby dust to all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loulou82baby

So, as I said earlier, I haven't been having a ton of cramps like I usually do, but I've had some weird sensations going on. I'm not sure how to describe it tho, kinda pinchy right above my pubic bone, but then turned kind of throbby. These feelings lasted about an hr and are now completely gone. I'm trying to not drive myself insane lol :wacko: but I'm definitely liking having something new to obsess over lol :haha:
I'm going to start testing tomorrow at what I say is 7dpo with ic's...(I have a ton, so why not? lol), ff says I'll be 8dpo, and ovufriend says I'll be 6dpo, either way, let the testing commence! :haha: crazy poas addict! :wacko::blush: If I get anything notable or sqintable, I will definitely post for you ladies! :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Foreign Chick said:


> I can not believe it... Had the faintest of lines this am with FMU but too faint to believe it... then this evening I took another, the one you see here, and it looked darker, but DF didn't believe it, so I took the
> Equate || and the Test line came up before the control line, so then I KNEW IT... however DF was still saying to faint.... so I risked the EPT Digital..... @ 11 DPO 10pm and .....
> :bfp: OMG!!!

Congrats hun!! :happydance:

I'm hoping to ovulate in the next few days. Here's my OPK from this morning. Darkest test line I've ever seen. 

How is everyone else doing? Looks like I have lots of posts to catch on. Welcome to all the new ladies! So glad to see this group growing :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131111_114803_360.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Kk- How are you feeling? Have you had a follow up beta? How's your DS?
> 
> Dream, DD, and Mizzy- any good symptoms to share? :winkwink:

i am k Hun. I have been waiting for cross hairs on ff and today WOWZA it gave me cross hairs and put me at 8dpo. And it showed that i missed O completely and my temps r all over the place and no clear thermal shift. I will post it later. No symptoms. The only difference is that i have tons of creamy cm which usually dries up by now. So i am just waiting for af to start a new cycle. So enough about me, how are you? How many dpo r u? Any symptoms? When r u testing?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Foreign chick can you post ur chart please?


----------



## Dreambaby69

How is everyone else doing? When r u all testing?


----------



## MizzyRoze

loulou82baby said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling? Have you had a follow up beta? How's your DS?
> 
> Dream, DD, and Mizzy- any good symptoms to share? :winkwink:
> 
> Hey LouLou .. Not a whole lot going on .. just consistent cramping the last couple days .. Due for AF this Friday .. So could be because of that .. But cramps are not normal for me before AF .. only during .. so thats a little weird for me .. and i'm always hungry .. like not for big meals .. but i always feel snacky .. a little bite of something here .. and nibble of that there .. Lol .. its terrible .. thats not normal for me either.. cm is not very creamy like it usually is at this stage .. its more like a watery/creamy? Like last week .. this could all be pms .. but I'm definitely staying hopeful! I guess i'll know for sure this weekend! Send some prayers and :dust: this way, and I'll definitely be sending some out to you Ladies .. Wanting to see lots and lots of BFP's this month! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sending lots of prayers and :dust: to you! We sound like we have very similar things going on, hopefully that's a good sign :) the difference being- I'm usually crampy my whole tww, but I've had very few this time lol...But I feel super snacky, but I don't ever know what I want...like I'm craving something but idk what lol. Last night I had a brownie, then taco dip, then some peanut butter cup ice cream :haha: I feel like I'm always hungry :wacko: And my cm is the same as yours, which usually at this point is more sticky. My cervix also is still high! I am not putting too much hope in these things, because I also know they could all be pms...but I'm hopeful that it will lead to a bfp! We need to start rolling some of those beautiful lines in here! I'm crossing fingers and toes for everyone! Lots of baby dust too! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yaaaaayyy cycle buddy!!!
> 
> I have the same feeling of hungry, but nothing sounds good. :thumbup: my cervix was med/low and soft when ovulating and it seems in the same spot, but harder. Last cycle it was much different - very high during o. I don't know if my cervix tells a good story, or is just a big fat liar! LolClick to expand...
> 
> CP and CM can be big fat liars! It's so hard because everyone is so different and those things can be different from month to month...wait, wait, wait...that is the only option lol :wacko:Click to expand...

Hey LouLou .. checked my cervix .. its low and hard .. not sure what that means .. lol .. but i think thats about right considering im about 10DPO .. Meh either way AF is due this Friday .. Hoping she doesn't show her face :)


----------



## swampmaiden

loulou- thanks for the well wishes! I'm starting to feel a lot better about things lol just trying to stay positive! 

Foreign chick- Congrats on a BFP!! 

I did another poas this morning (ept), and yep doubly confirmed now for me but all my symptoms still just feel like AF is due any minute lol 

good luck gals and thanks for the support!!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Dreambaby69

swampmaiden said:


> loulou- thanks for the well wishes! I'm starting to feel a lot better about things lol just trying to stay positive!
> 
> Foreign chick- Congrats on a BFP!!
> 
> I did another poas this morning (ept), and yep doubly confirmed now for me but all my symptoms still just feel like AF is due any minute lol
> 
> good luck gals and thanks for the support!!! :flower::flower::flower:

:happydance::happydance: congrats Hun x


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling? Have you had a follow up beta? How's your DS?
> 
> Dream, DD, and Mizzy- any good symptoms to share? :winkwink:
> 
> i am k Hun. I have been waiting for cross hairs on ff and today WOWZA it gave me cross hairs and put me at 8dpo. And it showed that i missed O completely and my temps r all over the place and no clear thermal shift. I will post it later. No symptoms. The only difference is that i have tons of creamy cm which usually dries up by now. So i am just waiting for af to start a new cycle. So enough about me, how are you? How many dpo r u? Any symptoms? When r u testing?Click to expand...

That totally has me baffled! No crosshairs til 8dpo??? :wacko: I hope it's wrong and happened at a time when you got to bd...sorry hun! If that's the case, bring on the next cycle! :flower:
I will be 7 dpo tomorrow and will probably start testing :haha: I have a ton of ic's, so why not? :shrug: I've had weird pinching and twinges and throbbing today, along with a sharp, stabbing pain in my left boobie :shrug: Those are my most abnormal symptoms, but there are others, there's always others lol. I've been feeling super hot, my temp was down to 98.8 this morning, and out of curiosity I took it at like 7:45pm and it was 99.4, no wonder why I was sweating! :haha: I've been trying not to get my hopes up too much, but I know even if af comes there's next cycle :)


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling? Have you had a follow up beta? How's your DS?
> 
> Dream, DD, and Mizzy- any good symptoms to share? :winkwink:
> 
> Hey LouLou .. Not a whole lot going on .. just consistent cramping the last couple days .. Due for AF this Friday .. So could be because of that .. But cramps are not normal for me before AF .. only during .. so thats a little weird for me .. and i'm always hungry .. like not for big meals .. but i always feel snacky .. a little bite of something here .. and nibble of that there .. Lol .. its terrible .. thats not normal for me either.. cm is not very creamy like it usually is at this stage .. its more like a watery/creamy? Like last week .. this could all be pms .. but I'm definitely staying hopeful! I guess i'll know for sure this weekend! Send some prayers and :dust: this way, and I'll definitely be sending some out to you Ladies .. Wanting to see lots and lots of BFP's this month! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sending lots of prayers and :dust: to you! We sound like we have very similar things going on, hopefully that's a good sign :) the difference being- I'm usually crampy my whole tww, but I've had very few this time lol...But I feel super snacky, but I don't ever know what I want...like I'm craving something but idk what lol. Last night I had a brownie, then taco dip, then some peanut butter cup ice cream :haha: I feel like I'm always hungry :wacko: And my cm is the same as yours, which usually at this point is more sticky. My cervix also is still high! I am not putting too much hope in these things, because I also know they could all be pms...but I'm hopeful that it will lead to a bfp! We need to start rolling some of those beautiful lines in here! I'm crossing fingers and toes for everyone! Lots of baby dust too! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yaaaaayyy cycle buddy!!!
> 
> I have the same feeling of hungry, but nothing sounds good. :thumbup: my cervix was med/low and soft when ovulating and it seems in the same spot, but harder. Last cycle it was much different - very high during o. I don't know if my cervix tells a good story, or is just a big fat liar! LolClick to expand...
> 
> CP and CM can be big fat liars! It's so hard because everyone is so different and those things can be different from month to month...wait, wait, wait...that is the only option lol :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey LouLou .. checked my cervix .. its low and hard .. not sure what that means .. lol .. but i think thats about right considering im about 10DPO .. Meh either way AF is due this Friday .. Hoping she doesn't show her face :)Click to expand...

That sounds about right! It really isn't a good indicator of anything but o, and possibly gives a better idea of what kind of cm is present. I'm trying to keep the :witch: away for everyone! Are you going to wait til she's due or overdue to test? Baby dust :dust:


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling? Have you had a follow up beta? How's your DS?
> 
> Dream, DD, and Mizzy- any good symptoms to share? :winkwink:
> 
> i am k Hun. I have been waiting for cross hairs on ff and today WOWZA it gave me cross hairs and put me at 8dpo. And it showed that i missed O completely and my temps r all over the place and no clear thermal shift. I will post it later. No symptoms. The only difference is that i have tons of creamy cm which usually dries up by now. So i am just waiting for af to start a new cycle. So enough about me, how are you? How many dpo r u? Any symptoms? When r u testing?Click to expand...
> 
> That totally has me baffled! No crosshairs til 8dpo??? :wacko: I hope it's wrong and happened at a time when you got to bd...sorry hun! If that's the case, bring on the next cycle! :flower:
> I will be 7 dpo tomorrow and will probably start testing :haha: I have a ton of ic's, so why not? :shrug: I've had weird pinching and twinges and throbbing today, along with a sharp, stabbing pain in my left boobie :shrug: Those are my most abnormal symptoms, but there are others, there's always others lol. I've been feeling super hot, my temp was down to 98.8 this morning, and out of curiosity I took it at like 7:45pm and it was 99.4, no wonder why I was sweating! :haha: I've been trying not to get my hopes up too much, but I know even if af comes there's next cycle :)Click to expand...

yea for symptoms. Good luck x


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling? Have you had a follow up beta? How's your DS?
> 
> Dream, DD, and Mizzy- any good symptoms to share? :winkwink:
> 
> i am k Hun. I have been waiting for cross hairs on ff and today WOWZA it gave me cross hairs and put me at 8dpo. And it showed that i missed O completely and my temps r all over the place and no clear thermal shift. I will post it later. No symptoms. The only difference is that i have tons of creamy cm which usually dries up by now. So i am just waiting for af to start a new cycle. So enough about me, how are you? How many dpo r u? Any symptoms? When r u testing?Click to expand...
> 
> That totally has me baffled! No crosshairs til 8dpo??? :wacko: I hope it's wrong and happened at a time when you got to bd...sorry hun! If that's the case, bring on the next cycle! :flower:
> I will be 7 dpo tomorrow and will probably start testing :haha: I have a ton of ic's, so why not? :shrug: I've had weird pinching and twinges and throbbing today, along with a sharp, stabbing pain in my left boobie :shrug: Those are my most abnormal symptoms, but there are others, there's always others lol. I've been feeling super hot, my temp was down to 98.8 this morning, and out of curiosity I took it at like 7:45pm and it was 99.4, no wonder why I was sweating! :haha: I've been trying not to get my hopes up too much, but I know even if af comes there's next cycle :)Click to expand...
> 
> yea for symptoms. Good luck xClick to expand...

Thanks hun! I actually meant 99.8, but had a oopsie! :haha: I get some symptoms every month, so I'm trying to make positive and light of it. I don't want to convince myself I'm pregnant if I'm not, ya know?


----------



## loulou82baby

Happy Tuesday Ladies!!! :) :bfn: on the ic this morning ladies, I knew it would be though, I'm only 7dpo! I'll test again in the morning, and if there's anything I will post it for you to squint with me :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

DenyseGiguere said:


> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> I can not believe it... Had the faintest of lines this am with FMU but too faint to believe it... then this evening I took another, the one you see here, and it looked darker, but DF didn't believe it, so I took the
> Equate || and the Test line came up before the control line, so then I KNEW IT... however DF was still saying to faint.... so I risked the EPT Digital..... @ 11 DPO 10pm and .....
> :bfp: OMG!!!
> 
> Congrats hun!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm hoping to ovulate in the next few days. Here's my OPK from this morning. Darkest test line I've ever seen.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Looks like I have lots of posts to catch on. Welcome to all the new ladies! So glad to see this group growing :)Click to expand...

Thank you denyse!!! Fingers crossed for you! That line looks great to me!!!!

Sending lots and lots of Baby Dust your way!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Morning ladies :)

Still no positive OPK for me, but having ovulation type cramping and low back pain so I think either I've ovulated and missed my surge, or it's coming very soon. Either way we :sex: last night as my hubby is on night shift all this week. We really gave it our all this month, and hopefully we get lucky!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Pickletilly

Congrats to the new :bfp: !! 
I'm now in the wait for o.. I'm wondering if I should get some preseed.. It's just so expensive :( but I don't want to miss out on a possible swimmer needing some help :( idk idk idk. 

Lou your symptoms sound goooooood, though dpo symptoms always sound good don't they lol. I'm crossing everything for you :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Still no positive OPK for me, but having ovulation type cramping and low back pain so I think either I've ovulated and missed my surge, or it's coming very soon. Either way we :sex: last night as my hubby is on night shift all this week. We really gave it our all this month, and hopefully we get lucky!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!

You're doing the best you can hun! That's all we can do and hope for the best! It sounds like you got lots of :sex: in, so you should be pretty well covered :thumbup: I would say if o hasn't happened yet, it should be really soon! I've got FX'd for you!


----------



## MizzyRoze

loulou82baby said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling? Have you had a follow up beta? How's your DS?
> 
> Dream, DD, and Mizzy- any good symptoms to share? :winkwink:
> 
> Hey LouLou .. Not a whole lot going on .. just consistent cramping the last couple days .. Due for AF this Friday .. So could be because of that .. But cramps are not normal for me before AF .. only during .. so thats a little weird for me .. and i'm always hungry .. like not for big meals .. but i always feel snacky .. a little bite of something here .. and nibble of that there .. Lol .. its terrible .. thats not normal for me either.. cm is not very creamy like it usually is at this stage .. its more like a watery/creamy? Like last week .. this could all be pms .. but I'm definitely staying hopeful! I guess i'll know for sure this weekend! Send some prayers and :dust: this way, and I'll definitely be sending some out to you Ladies .. Wanting to see lots and lots of BFP's this month! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sending lots of prayers and :dust: to you! We sound like we have very similar things going on, hopefully that's a good sign :) the difference being- I'm usually crampy my whole tww, but I've had very few this time lol...But I feel super snacky, but I don't ever know what I want...like I'm craving something but idk what lol. Last night I had a brownie, then taco dip, then some peanut butter cup ice cream :haha: I feel like I'm always hungry :wacko: And my cm is the same as yours, which usually at this point is more sticky. My cervix also is still high! I am not putting too much hope in these things, because I also know they could all be pms...but I'm hopeful that it will lead to a bfp! We need to start rolling some of those beautiful lines in here! I'm crossing fingers and toes for everyone! Lots of baby dust too! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yaaaaayyy cycle buddy!!!
> 
> I have the same feeling of hungry, but nothing sounds good. :thumbup: my cervix was med/low and soft when ovulating and it seems in the same spot, but harder. Last cycle it was much different - very high during o. I don't know if my cervix tells a good story, or is just a big fat liar! LolClick to expand...
> 
> CP and CM can be big fat liars! It's so hard because everyone is so different and those things can be different from month to month...wait, wait, wait...that is the only option lol :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey LouLou .. checked my cervix .. its low and hard .. not sure what that means .. lol .. but i think thats about right considering im about 10DPO .. Meh either way AF is due this Friday .. Hoping she doesn't show her face :)Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds about right! It really isn't a good indicator of anything but o, and possibly gives a better idea of what kind of cm is present. I'm trying to keep the :witch: away for everyone! Are you going to wait til she's due or overdue to test? Baby dust :dust:Click to expand...

Well AF is due Friday .. so if i dont see her by Saturday morning then i'll test .. i have been trying to be good about not testing til after AF is due .. i have spent so much money on tests over the past 20 months .. Lol .. so Ill definitely be testing Saturday morning if AF isn't present :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

loulou82baby said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Still no positive OPK for me, but having ovulation type cramping and low back pain so I think either I've ovulated and missed my surge, or it's coming very soon. Either way we :sex: last night as my hubby is on night shift all this week. We really gave it our all this month, and hopefully we get lucky!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> You're doing the best you can hun! That's all we can do and hope for the best! It sounds like you got lots of :sex: in, so you should be pretty well covered :thumbup: I would say if o hasn't happened yet, it should be really soon! I've got FX'd for you!Click to expand...

Thank you hun, same goes for you :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Good luck and lots of :dust:, MizzyRose!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Pickletilly said:


> Congrats to the new :bfp: !!
> I'm now in the wait for o.. I'm wondering if I should get some preseed.. It's just so expensive :( but I don't want to miss out on a possible swimmer needing some help :( idk idk idk.
> 
> Lou your symptoms sound goooooood, though dpo symptoms always sound good don't they lol. I'm crossing everything for you :hugs:

We use PreSeed and I find it really helps. We conceived our son using it too. We're in Canada so we have to order it online. It's worth giving a try :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

loulou82baby said:


> Happy Tuesday Ladies!!! :) :bfn: on the ic this morning ladies, I knew it would be though, I'm only 7dpo! I'll test again in the morning, and if there's anything I will post it for you to squint with me :)

Sending lots of :dust: your way and can't wait to hear your updates! :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> Congrats to the new :BFP:!!
> I'm now in the wait for o.. I'm wondering if I should get some preseed.. It's just so expensive :( but I don't want to miss out on a possible swimmer needing some help :( idk idk idk.
> 
> Lou your symptoms sound goooooood, though dpo symptoms always sound good don't they lol. I'm crossing everything for you :hugs:

When is suspected o date? I saw they had preseed at walmart, and I do remember thinking it was quite pricey. I think if I was to use something like that it would end in a huge mess :haha: I definitely produce enough of my own :blush:

Thanks hun! I'm hoping! Yes, I always read others symptoms and think how good they sound lol, and I always think mine sound good too, but no luck yet, so I'm just keeping my FX'd :) Af is due the 19th so we shall see :) I'm still getting these weird twinges/pokey/stabby feelings and no cramps, so this is a first for me! I've also started with these hiccup burps :haha: which could obviously mean nothing, I get them once in a great while usually (and it usually involves alcohol :haha:), but last night and this morning I keep having them and have had nothing but coffee and water...very interesting! The crazy things we notice :wacko::shrug: I laugh at myself for picking out these stupid things lol :dohh:


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling? Have you had a follow up beta? How's your DS?
> 
> Dream, DD, and Mizzy- any good symptoms to share? :winkwink:
> 
> Hey LouLou .. Not a whole lot going on .. just consistent cramping the last couple days .. Due for AF this Friday .. So could be because of that .. But cramps are not normal for me before AF .. only during .. so thats a little weird for me .. and i'm always hungry .. like not for big meals .. but i always feel snacky .. a little bite of something here .. and nibble of that there .. Lol .. its terrible .. thats not normal for me either.. cm is not very creamy like it usually is at this stage .. its more like a watery/creamy? Like last week .. this could all be pms .. but I'm definitely staying hopeful! I guess i'll know for sure this weekend! Send some prayers and :dust: this way, and I'll definitely be sending some out to you Ladies .. Wanting to see lots and lots of BFP's this month! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sending lots of prayers and :dust: to you! We sound like we have very similar things going on, hopefully that's a good sign :) the difference being- I'm usually crampy my whole tww, but I've had very few this time lol...But I feel super snacky, but I don't ever know what I want...like I'm craving something but idk what lol. Last night I had a brownie, then taco dip, then some peanut butter cup ice cream :haha: I feel like I'm always hungry :wacko: And my cm is the same as yours, which usually at this point is more sticky. My cervix also is still high! I am not putting too much hope in these things, because I also know they could all be pms...but I'm hopeful that it will lead to a bfp! We need to start rolling some of those beautiful lines in here! I'm crossing fingers and toes for everyone! Lots of baby dust too! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yaaaaayyy cycle buddy!!!
> 
> I have the same feeling of hungry, but nothing sounds good. :thumbup: my cervix was med/low and soft when ovulating and it seems in the same spot, but harder. Last cycle it was much different - very high during o. I don't know if my cervix tells a good story, or is just a big fat liar! LolClick to expand...
> 
> CP and CM can be big fat liars! It's so hard because everyone is so different and those things can be different from month to month...wait, wait, wait...that is the only option lol :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey LouLou .. checked my cervix .. its low and hard .. not sure what that means .. lol .. but i think thats about right considering im about 10DPO .. Meh either way AF is due this Friday .. Hoping she doesn't show her face :)Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds about right! It really isn't a good indicator of anything but o, and possibly gives a better idea of what kind of cm is present. I'm trying to keep the :witch: away for everyone! Are you going to wait til she's due or overdue to test? Baby dust :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Well AF is due Friday .. so if i dont see her by Saturday morning then i'll test .. i have been trying to be good about not testing til after AF is due .. i have spent so much money on tests over the past 20 months .. Lol .. so Ill definitely be testing Saturday morning if AF isn't present :)Click to expand...

That's why I bought ic's! I can test all I want and not feel bad about it lol. I still have to see the bfn's tho, but I'm getting better about that, especially since I start testing so early :blush: You have iron will power Mizzy :flower: I'm hoping to see a bfp from you on Saturday! Baby dust :dust:


----------



## Pickletilly

DenyseGiguere said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new :bfp: !!
> I'm now in the wait for o.. I'm wondering if I should get some preseed.. It's just so expensive :( but I don't want to miss out on a possible swimmer needing some help :( idk idk idk.
> 
> Lou your symptoms sound goooooood, though dpo symptoms always sound good don't they lol. I'm crossing everything for you :hugs:
> 
> We use PreSeed and I find it really helps. We conceived our son using it too. We're in Canada so we have to order it online. It's worth giving a try :)Click to expand...

Can I ask which of these you ordered? 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pre-seed-Vaginal-Lubricant-Multi-Applicators/dp/B001G7QNKM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384268584&sr=8-1&keywords=preseed

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pre-Seed-Fertility-Friendly-Vaginal-Lubricant-Multi-Use/dp/B004382GWK/ref=dp_ob_title_hpc





loulou82baby said:


> Thanks hun! I'm hoping! Yes, I always read others symptoms and think how good they sound lol, and I always think mine sound good too, but no luck yet, so I'm just keeping my FX'd :) Af is due the 19th so we shall see :) I'm still getting these weird twinges/pokey/stabby feelings and no cramps, so this is a first for me! I've also started with these hiccup burps :haha: which could obviously mean nothing, I get them once in a great while usually (and it usually involves alcohol :haha:), but last night and this morning I keep having them and have had nothing but coffee and water...very interesting! The crazy things we notice :wacko::shrug: I laugh at myself for picking out these stupid things lol :dohh:

Hmm ff says a heap of days for my fertile week as it thinks I'm irregular :( ovufriend said around 23rd but I don't have premium anymore so I don't know now. And my phone app which I have to say was spot on last month, says 17th! So who knows!! Just going to start opk today and go from there. It's bonk night. :haha: I've said to oh we should just do it every other day and everyday when I get pos opk. Could this be too much?? He seems a bit sheepish about it lol. When we did that first cycle, he was knackered by o day and we missed it!! I was like all I need is your swimmers! You could be tucked up in bed after 5mins!! I thought that would be a guys dream quickie :shrug: 

Maybe it's too much pressure. But I reaaaaally want to get fat for reasons other than too many mince pies this Xmas. 

Last cycle I had pinching and pulling and lots of things I never had before. It drives us mad. But one thing that everyone seems to get is sore side boobs and I didn't have that. Are you noting your symptoms down on charts? Can I see yours? :flower:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Pickletilly said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new :bfp: !!
> I'm now in the wait for o.. I'm wondering if I should get some preseed.. It's just so expensive :( but I don't want to miss out on a possible swimmer needing some help :( idk idk idk.
> 
> Lou your symptoms sound goooooood, though dpo symptoms always sound good don't they lol. I'm crossing everything for you :hugs:
> 
> We use PreSeed and I find it really helps. We conceived our son using it too. We're in Canada so we have to order it online. It's worth giving a try :)Click to expand...
> 
> Can I ask which of these you ordered?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pre-seed-Vaginal-Lubricant-Multi-Applicators/dp/B001G7QNKM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384268584&sr=8-1&keywords=preseed
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pre-Seed-Fertility-Friendly-Vaginal-Lubricant-Multi-Use/dp/B004382GWK/ref=dp_ob_title_hpc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! I'm hoping! Yes, I always read others symptoms and think how good they sound lol, and I always think mine sound good too, but no luck yet, so I'm just keeping my FX'd :) Af is due the 19th so we shall see :) I'm still getting these weird twinges/pokey/stabby feelings and no cramps, so this is a first for me! I've also started with these hiccup burps :haha: which could obviously mean nothing, I get them once in a great while usually (and it usually involves alcohol :haha:), but last night and this morning I keep having them and have had nothing but coffee and water...very interesting! The crazy things we notice :wacko::shrug: I laugh at myself for picking out these stupid things lol :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm ff says a heap of days for my fertile week as it thinks I'm irregular :( ovufriend said around 23rd but I don't have premium anymore so I don't know now. And my phone app which I have to say was spot on last month, says 17th! So who knows!! Just going to start opk today and go from there. It's bonk night. :haha: I've said to oh we should just do it every other day and everyday when I get pos opk. Could this be too much?? He seems a bit sheepish about it lol. When we did that first cycle, he was knackered by o day and we missed it!! I was like all I need is your swimmers! You could be tucked up in bed after 5mins!! I thought that would be a guys dream quickie :shrug:
> 
> Maybe it's too much pressure. But I reaaaaally want to get fat for reasons other than too many mince pies this Xmas.
> 
> Last cycle I had pinching and pulling and lots of things I never had before. It drives us mad. But one thing that everyone seems to get is sore side boobs and I didn't have that. Are you noting your symptoms down on charts? Can I see yours? :flower:Click to expand...

The second link you posted. Same stuff, we just order it from early-pregnancy-tests.com, but it's the same stuff.


----------



## loulou82baby

Ok, so I was taping all my tests on a piece of paper because I like to keep records for evaps, etc. So I put the 4 wondfo's together that I have used for research :haha: and thought I saw something on the bottom test, which happens to be the one I took at 5:30 this morning, so naturally I took a pic :haha: I went into my photo editor and was playing around with it (now I have no idea how to tweak, I just downloaded this app on my phone), changing colors, black and white, blah, blah, blah...Well I definitely see something on the bottom test I took today, but since this is well past the 10 mins, it could very well be an evap. The other tests are from previous days when I was bored (knew I couldn't get a bfp) and thought I'd test my wondfo batch for evaps...so I'll post for you because I promised I would :)

View attachment 697415


View attachment 697417


View attachment 697419


----------



## MizzyRoze

loulou82baby said:


> Ok, so I was taping all my tests on a piece of paper because I like to keep records for evaps, etc. So I put the 4 wondfo's together that I have used for research :haha: and thought I saw something on the bottom test, which happens to be the one I took at 5:30 this morning, so naturally I took a pic :haha: I went into my photo editor and was playing around with it (now I have no idea how to tweak, I just downloaded this app on my phone), changing colors, black and white, blah, blah, blah...Well I definitely see something on the bottom test I took today, but since this is well past the 10 mins, it could very well be an evap. The other tests are from previous days when I was bored (knew I couldn't get a bfp) and thought I'd test my wondfo batch for evaps...so I'll post for you because I promised I would :)
> 
> View attachment 697415
> 
> 
> View attachment 697417
> 
> 
> View attachment 697419

Ahhh LouLou!! I swear i see a faint line on the bottom test! Maybe its my eyes messing with me .. but it sure looks like a faint line! Definitely keeping my fingers crossed for you love <3 :hugs: !


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new :bfp: !!
> I'm now in the wait for o.. I'm wondering if I should get some preseed.. It's just so expensive :( but I don't want to miss out on a possible swimmer needing some help :( idk idk idk.
> 
> Lou your symptoms sound goooooood, though dpo symptoms always sound good don't they lol. I'm crossing everything for you :hugs:
> 
> We use PreSeed and I find it really helps. We conceived our son using it too. We're in Canada so we have to order it online. It's worth giving a try :)Click to expand...
> 
> Can I ask which of these you ordered?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pre-seed-Vaginal-Lubricant-Multi-Applicators/dp/B001G7QNKM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384268584&sr=8-1&keywords=preseed
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pre-Seed-Fertility-Friendly-Vaginal-Lubricant-Multi-Use/dp/B004382GWK/ref=dp_ob_title_hpc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! I'm hoping! Yes, I always read others symptoms and think how good they sound lol, and I always think mine sound good too, but no luck yet, so I'm just keeping my FX'd :) Af is due the 19th so we shall see :) I'm still getting these weird twinges/pokey/stabby feelings and no cramps, so this is a first for me! I've also started with these hiccup burps :haha: which could obviously mean nothing, I get them once in a great while usually (and it usually involves alcohol :haha:), but last night and this morning I keep having them and have had nothing but coffee and water...very interesting! The crazy things we notice :wacko::shrug: I laugh at myself for picking out these stupid things lol :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm ff says a heap of days for my fertile week as it thinks I'm irregular :( ovufriend said around 23rd but I don't have premium anymore so I don't know now. And my phone app which I have to say was spot on last month, says 17th! So who knows!! Just going to start opk today and go from there. It's bonk night. :haha: I've said to oh we should just do it every other day and everyday when I get pos opk. Could this be too much?? He seems a bit sheepish about it lol. When we did that first cycle, he was knackered by o day and we missed it!! I was like all I need is your swimmers! You could be tucked up in bed after 5mins!! I thought that would be a guys dream quickie :shrug:
> 
> Maybe it's too much pressure. But I reaaaaally want to get fat for reasons other than too many mince pies this Xmas.
> 
> Last cycle I had pinching and pulling and lots of things I never had before. It drives us mad. But one thing that everyone seems to get is sore side boobs and I didn't have that. Are you noting your symptoms down on charts? Can I see yours? :flower:Click to expand...

Hahaha...:xmas6::xmas13: You are hilarious! 

Sometimes I think it's too much pressure on the men. I don't tell mine a lot, and he's content to stay in the dark lol. He occasionally asks if I've tested, but is usually way off base with the days :haha: The only time he knew I was testing was when I made him go buy them, he wasn't volunteering, so I guilted him into it :blush: If he's up to every other day and every day of + opk's, then go for it! Mine definitely wasn't! If not, try adding another day in between??

I have sore everywhere boobs that feel like they're growing, which is a small miracle for me :blush: I'm a very small 34B, sometimes A, so I'll take any bit of growth :thumbup: I am putting the stuff in my chart, but I'm not sure how to post it. I can tell you the majority:
-fatigue mixed with insomnia (strange, I know!)
-hungry all the time, but nothing satisfies the unknown craving
-stuffy nose every am and throughout the day and now sneezing at 7dpo
-sore boobies that feel heavy (had 1 stabbing pain in left at 6dpo)
-big glob of stretchy, creamy cm on 5dpo (I think)
-high temps and feeling hot!!! 
-no regular cramps after 4/5dpo, just the pinchy/twingy/pokey stuff 6&7dpo
-bloated
-switching from constipated to loose bm
-vivid dreams last 2 nights
-extremely gassy, and hiccup burps
-constant backache
-back and forth between emotional and irritated
-on and off headache
-couple bouts of lightheadedness
-semi nauseous a couple of times
-frequent urination, got up at least once every night

I think that about covers it for now lol, I'll add if there's anything to add :)


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I was taping all my tests on a piece of paper because I like to keep records for evaps, etc. So I put the 4 wondfo's together that I have used for research :haha: and thought I saw something on the bottom test, which happens to be the one I took at 5:30 this morning, so naturally I took a pic :haha: I went into my photo editor and was playing around with it (now I have no idea how to tweak, I just downloaded this app on my phone), changing colors, black and white, blah, blah, blah...Well I definitely see something on the bottom test I took today, but since this is well past the 10 mins, it could very well be an evap. The other tests are from previous days when I was bored (knew I couldn't get a bfp) and thought I'd test my wondfo batch for evaps...so I'll post for you because I promised I would :)
> 
> View attachment 697415
> 
> 
> View attachment 697417
> 
> 
> View attachment 697419
> 
> 
> Ahhh LouLou!! I swear i see a faint line on the bottom test! Maybe its my eyes messing with me .. but it sure looks like a faint line! Definitely keeping my fingers crossed for you love <3 :hugs: !Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm not going to get too excited until I start seeing lines in the time frame lol. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who sees it though :hugs:


----------



## Pickletilly

Lou - I'm so tired I can't see properly my eyes are 90% shut but I read people can see lines and I'm so excited for you!!! I mean, excited for your possible lines turning darker, I'm hoping and hoping and hoping for you! :friends:


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I was taping all my tests on a piece of paper because I like to keep records for evaps, etc. So I put the 4 wondfo's together that I have used for research :haha: and thought I saw something on the bottom test, which happens to be the one I took at 5:30 this morning, so naturally I took a pic :haha: I went into my photo editor and was playing around with it (now I have no idea how to tweak, I just downloaded this app on my phone), changing colors, black and white, blah, blah, blah...Well I definitely see something on the bottom test I took today, but since this is well past the 10 mins, it could very well be an evap. The other tests are from previous days when I was bored (knew I couldn't get a bfp) and thought I'd test my wondfo batch for evaps...so I'll post for you because I promised I would :)
> 
> View attachment 697415
> 
> 
> View attachment 697417
> 
> 
> View attachment 697419
> 
> 
> Ahhh LouLou!! I swear i see a faint line on the bottom test! Maybe its my eyes messing with me .. but it sure looks like a faint line! Definitely keeping my fingers crossed for you love <3 :hugs: !Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I'm not going to get too excited until I start seeing lines in the time frame lol. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who sees it though :hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance:I think I see something on the bottom test too!:happydance:

Symptoms sound promising too! I have a lot of the same. I'm hoping for you! :dust:


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Ok, so I was taping all my tests on a piece of paper because I like to keep records for evaps, etc. So I put the 4 wondfo's together that I have used for research :haha: and thought I saw something on the bottom test, which happens to be the one I took at 5:30 this morning, so naturally I took a pic :haha: I went into my photo editor and was playing around with it (now I have no idea how to tweak, I just downloaded this app on my phone), changing colors, black and white, blah, blah, blah...Well I definitely see something on the bottom test I took today, but since this is well past the 10 mins, it could very well be an evap. The other tests are from previous days when I was bored (knew I couldn't get a bfp) and thought I'd test my wondfo batch for evaps...so I'll post for you because I promised I would :)
> 
> View attachment 697415
> 
> 
> View attachment 697417
> 
> 
> View attachment 697419



:happydance::happydance: I absolutely see it. Yea......Good luck and keep us posted x


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Ok, so I was taping all my tests on a piece of paper because I like to keep records for evaps, etc. So I put the 4 wondfo's together that I have used for research :haha: and thought I saw something on the bottom test, which happens to be the one I took at 5:30 this morning, so naturally I took a pic :haha: I went into my photo editor and was playing around with it (now I have no idea how to tweak, I just downloaded this app on my phone), changing colors, black and white, blah, blah, blah...Well I definitely see something on the bottom test I took today, but since this is well past the 10 mins, it could very well be an evap. The other tests are from previous days when I was bored (knew I couldn't get a bfp) and thought I'd test my wondfo batch for evaps...so I'll post for you because I promised I would :)
> 
> View attachment 697415
> 
> 
> View attachment 697417
> 
> 
> View attachment 697419

I see something on the bottom as well...

MOAR POAS PLZ


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I was taping all my tests on a piece of paper because I like to keep records for evaps, etc. So I put the 4 wondfo's together that I have used for research :haha: and thought I saw something on the bottom test, which happens to be the one I took at 5:30 this morning, so naturally I took a pic :haha: I went into my photo editor and was playing around with it (now I have no idea how to tweak, I just downloaded this app on my phone), changing colors, black and white, blah, blah, blah...Well I definitely see something on the bottom test I took today, but since this is well past the 10 mins, it could very well be an evap. The other tests are from previous days when I was bored (knew I couldn't get a bfp) and thought I'd test my wondfo batch for evaps...so I'll post for you because I promised I would :)
> 
> View attachment 697415
> 
> 
> View attachment 697417
> 
> 
> View attachment 697419
> 
> 
> I see something on the bottom as well...
> 
> MOAR POAS PLZClick to expand...

That made me laugh out loud fo' realz!


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I was taping all my tests on a piece of paper because I like to keep records for evaps, etc. So I put the 4 wondfo's together that I have used for research :haha: and thought I saw something on the bottom test, which happens to be the one I took at 5:30 this morning, so naturally I took a pic :haha: I went into my photo editor and was playing around with it (now I have no idea how to tweak, I just downloaded this app on my phone), changing colors, black and white, blah, blah, blah...Well I definitely see something on the bottom test I took today, but since this is well past the 10 mins, it could very well be an evap. The other tests are from previous days when I was bored (knew I couldn't get a bfp) and thought I'd test my wondfo batch for evaps...so I'll post for you because I promised I would :)
> 
> View attachment 697415
> 
> 
> View attachment 697417
> 
> 
> View attachment 697419
> 
> 
> I see something on the bottom as well...
> 
> MOAR POAS PLZClick to expand...
> 
> That made me laugh out loud fo' realz!Click to expand...

I for real almost just peed myself!!! :rofl: My kids looked at me like I'm nuts haha!!!!!


----------



## loulou82baby

Thank you ladies! I promise I will post if I get more lines :) I'm testing shortly, so if I see anything, you will too! :) I'm trying to not get too excited yet lol
DD- When you testing? :winkwink: Symptoms sound promising!


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> Thank you ladies! I promise I will post if I get more lines :) I'm testing shortly, so if I see anything, you will too! :) I'm trying to not get too excited yet lol
> DD- When you testing? :winkwink: Symptoms sound promising!

Must admit, I got excited tonight and tested. :blush: Bfn. I am having a lot of bubbles (for lack of a better description) in my uterus area, cramps on one side or the other, a stitch feeling in my left side, mild headache, shooting pains in my boob, and a craving for milk. The bubbly feeling got me and I tested. Oh well, I still have a few days until AF (who is not invited to stay for dinner this month). :winkwink:

I'm excited to see "moar poas" from you!!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

LouLou any update?


----------



## Pickletilly

:happydance: I'm awake now! I see a line on the bottom test too :happydance:

I ordered preseed. I think the flowery box is the uk version as I couldn't find the other one on the uk amazon. It's not dispatched yet I'm worried it won't come in time (hehe) :nope:


----------



## loulou82baby

Ok, so I haven't found anymore lines yet ladies lol. But....I'm going to post some pics anyways, just to give you something to look at :) Oh, and Happy Hump Day!! :haha:

View attachment 697891


View attachment 697893


View attachment 697895


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! I promise I will post if I get more lines :) I'm testing shortly, so if I see anything, you will too! :) I'm trying to not get too excited yet lol
> DD- When you testing? :winkwink: Symptoms sound promising!
> 
> Must admit, I got excited tonight and tested. :blush: Bfn. I am having a lot of bubbles (for lack of a better description) in my uterus area, cramps on one side or the other, a stitch feeling in my left side, mild headache, shooting pains in my boob, and a craving for milk. The bubbly feeling got me and I tested. Oh well, I still have a few days until AF (who is not invited to stay for dinner this month). :winkwink:
> 
> I'm excited to see "moar poas" from you!!!Click to expand...

Your symptoms sound very, very good! If I started craving milk, I would know something is up because I hate milk lol. Bubbly is a pretty good description, I've also had a hard time describing the feeling in my uterus. I've been going with twingy/pokey/stabby/throbby lol. It's different for sure! I told af she needs to stay away from all of us, we all have plans already :haha: We definitely still have time! :) FX'd!!!!


----------



## MizzyRoze

Hey Ladies .. Happy Hump Day! Not to much going on here today .. just sitting at work and catching up on the posts here :) Yesterday mid-evening i was having like .. hmm .. sharp sharp cramp/pinching feeling in my lower pelvic area .. its was kinda like the feeling that kind of hurts and stops you in your tracks .. and your like "what the heck was that?" .. lol .. then it was gone.. cm is still creamy/watery .. more watery .. cp is medium and soft .. and last night i noticed just a spot or 2 of tinged pink on my liner (only using them because of increase in cm in the last week) .. Don't know what the tinged pink is from .. i thought possibly IB .. but that would have made it 10-11 DPO .. although im probably overthinking it .. lol .. but a girl can be hopeful right!?! I also realize it could be because AF is due Friday/Saturday, but i have never had spotting 4 days before AF .. usually only the day before.. but its something new for me so that makes it interesting to me .. lol .. boobs still aren't sore at all .. but yesterday i was so tired it was ridiculous .. i actually left work because i couldnt keep my eyes open .. and it just made me feel like crap.. so far today isn't terrible at all .. i feel more awake thank god .. and feeling pretty good .. i hope you ladies are doing good .. LouLou, any more symptoms? Same with you other ladies .. any symptoms at all? Hope you all have a good day <3 Fx'ed and lots and lots of :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> Ok, so I haven't found anymore lines yet ladies lol. But....I'm going to post some pics anyways, just to give you something to look at :) Oh, and Happy Hump Day!! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 697891
> 
> 
> View attachment 697893
> 
> 
> View attachment 697895

I see a faint line on the top one...I really think I do!


----------



## DD80

MizzyRoze said:


> Hey Ladies .. Happy Hump Day! Not to much going on here today .. just sitting at work and catching up on the posts here :) Yesterday mid-evening i was having like .. hmm .. sharp sharp cramp/pinching feeling in my lower pelvic area .. its was kinda like the feeling that kind of hurts and stops you in your tracks .. and your like "what the heck was that?" .. lol .. then it was gone.. cm is still creamy/watery .. more watery .. cp is low and soft .. and last night i noticed just a spot or 2 of tinged pink on my liner (only using them because of increase in cm in the last week) .. Don't know what the tinged pink is from .. i thought possibly IB .. but that would have made it 10-11 DPO .. although im probably overthinking it .. lol .. but a girl can be hopeful right!?! I also realize it could be because AF is due Friday/Saturday, but i have never had spotting 4 days before AF .. usually only the day before.. but its something new for me so that makes it interesting to me .. lol .. boobs still aren't sore at all .. but yesterday i was so tired it was ridiculous .. i actually left work because i couldnt keep my eyes open .. and it just made me feel like crap.. so far today isn't terrible at all .. i feel more awake thank god .. and feeling pretty good .. i hope you ladies are doing good .. LouLou, any more symptoms? Same with you other ladies .. any symptoms at all? Hope you all have a good day <3 Fx'ed and lots and lots of :hugs: and :dust:

I think those are great signs mizzy! :happydance: if it was Implantation cramping and bleeding! keep checking your cervical position. I know it's not a certainty, but I've read it is supposed to got high and hard. Everyone is different, of course.

Well, I had a disgusting sign this morning, but after the cramps and bubbles yesterday, I feel it was a good one - sorry to over share. :blush: I had the famous yellow "creamy" CM this morning. I also feel kinda heart burny this morning, but have felt burpy and a but burny all week. Not very usual for me, but who knows? Last night I had like a weird anxiety/electricity through my body - I could feel my heart beat for the half hour before I fell asleep. CP moved a bit higher and harder, so I hope these are all good signs. I could very well be crazy. Ok, I am a bit crazy. :winkwink:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Dreambaby69 said:


> Foreign chick can you post ur chart please?

Hey Dream, here's my chart, it's from a German site, that's why it's measured in Celsius, and as you see it's a crazy chart...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> Hey Ladies .. Happy Hump Day! Not to much going on here today .. just sitting at work and catching up on the posts here :) Yesterday mid-evening i was having like .. hmm .. sharp sharp cramp/pinching feeling in my lower pelvic area .. its was kinda like the feeling that kind of hurts and stops you in your tracks .. and your like "what the heck was that?" .. lol .. then it was gone.. cm is still creamy/watery .. more watery .. cp is medium and soft .. and last night i noticed just a spot or 2 of tinged pink on my liner (only using them because of increase in cm in the last week) .. Don't know what the tinged pink is from .. i thought possibly IB .. but that would have made it 10-11 DPO .. although im probably overthinking it .. lol .. but a girl can be hopeful right!?! I also realize it could be because AF is due Friday/Saturday, but i have never had spotting 4 days before AF .. usually only the day before.. but its something new for me so that makes it interesting to me .. lol .. boobs still aren't sore at all .. but yesterday i was so tired it was ridiculous .. i actually left work because i couldnt keep my eyes open .. and it just made me feel like crap.. so far today isn't terrible at all .. i feel more awake thank god .. and feeling pretty good .. i hope you ladies are doing good .. LouLou, any more symptoms? Same with you other ladies .. any symptoms at all? Hope you all have a good day <3 Fx'ed and lots and lots of :hugs: and :dust:

Your symptoms sound soooo good! That could be IB, they say anywhere from 6-12dpo, but has happened earlier and later. I'm so hoping this is it for you!!!! Baby dust! :dust:

Only thing different I noticed today was my gums bled more when I brushed my teeth and I woke up feeling like I had a cold, stuffy, sneezing, and congested/coughing. Could be good, could be just a cold lol. I am noticing more cm, and it's creamy, but definitely watery. And sometimes there's a ton of it :blush: We will wait and see :)


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies .. Happy Hump Day! Not to much going on here today .. just sitting at work and catching up on the posts here :) Yesterday mid-evening i was having like .. hmm .. sharp sharp cramp/pinching feeling in my lower pelvic area .. its was kinda like the feeling that kind of hurts and stops you in your tracks .. and your like "what the heck was that?" .. lol .. then it was gone.. cm is still creamy/watery .. more watery .. cp is medium and soft .. and last night i noticed just a spot or 2 of tinged pink on my liner (only using them because of increase in cm in the last week) .. Don't know what the tinged pink is from .. i thought possibly IB .. but that would have made it 10-11 DPO .. although im probably overthinking it .. lol .. but a girl can be hopeful right!?! I also realize it could be because AF is due Friday/Saturday, but i have never had spotting 4 days before AF .. usually only the day before.. but its something new for me so that makes it interesting to me .. lol .. boobs still aren't sore at all .. but yesterday i was so tired it was ridiculous .. i actually left work because i couldnt keep my eyes open .. and it just made me feel like crap.. so far today isn't terrible at all .. i feel more awake thank god .. and feeling pretty good .. i hope you ladies are doing good .. LouLou, any more symptoms? Same with you other ladies .. any symptoms at all? Hope you all have a good day <3 Fx'ed and lots and lots of :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> Your symptoms sound soooo good! That could be IB, they say anywhere from 6-12dpo, but has happened earlier and later. I'm so hoping this is it for you!!!! Baby dust! :dust:
> 
> Only thing different I noticed today was my gums bled more when I brushed my teeth and I woke up feeling like I had a cold, stuffy, sneezing, and congested/coughing. Could be good, could be just a cold lol. I am noticing more cm, and it's creamy, but definitely watery. And sometimes there's a ton of it :blush: We will wait and see :)Click to expand...

Or you have "giiiinnngiiivvviiitttiiiissss." Lol But seriously, those all sound like fantastic signs! :happydance:


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies .. Happy Hump Day! Not to much going on here today .. just sitting at work and catching up on the posts here :) Yesterday mid-evening i was having like .. hmm .. sharp sharp cramp/pinching feeling in my lower pelvic area .. its was kinda like the feeling that kind of hurts and stops you in your tracks .. and your like "what the heck was that?" .. lol .. then it was gone.. cm is still creamy/watery .. more watery .. cp is low and soft .. and last night i noticed just a spot or 2 of tinged pink on my liner (only using them because of increase in cm in the last week) .. Don't know what the tinged pink is from .. i thought possibly IB .. but that would have made it 10-11 DPO .. although im probably overthinking it .. lol .. but a girl can be hopeful right!?! I also realize it could be because AF is due Friday/Saturday, but i have never had spotting 4 days before AF .. usually only the day before.. but its something new for me so that makes it interesting to me .. lol .. boobs still aren't sore at all .. but yesterday i was so tired it was ridiculous .. i actually left work because i couldnt keep my eyes open .. and it just made me feel like crap.. so far today isn't terrible at all .. i feel more awake thank god .. and feeling pretty good .. i hope you ladies are doing good .. LouLou, any more symptoms? Same with you other ladies .. any symptoms at all? Hope you all have a good day <3 Fx'ed and lots and lots of :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> I think those are great signs mizzy! :happydance: if it was Implantation cramping and bleeding! keep checking your cervical position. I know it's not a certainty, but I've read it is supposed to got high and hard. Everyone is different, of course.
> 
> Well, I had a disgusting sign this morning, but after the cramps and bubbles yesterday, I feel it was a good one - sorry to over share. :blush: I had the famous yellow "creamy" CM this morning. I also feel kinda heart burny this morning, but have felt burpy and a but burny all week. Not very usual for me, but who knows? Last night I had like a weird anxiety/electricity through my body - I could feel my heart beat for the half hour before I fell asleep. CP moved a bit higher and harder, so I hope these are all good signs. I could very well be crazy. Ok, I am a bit crazy. :winkwink:Click to expand...

TTC MAKES US ALL CRAZY!!!! :haha:

I'm hoping they are all good signs too!!!! They certainly sound great!!! FX'd!!!! Baby dust!!!! :dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I haven't found anymore lines yet ladies lol. But....I'm going to post some pics anyways, just to give you something to look at :) Oh, and Happy Hump Day!! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 697891
> 
> 
> View attachment 697893
> 
> 
> View attachment 697895
> 
> 
> I see a faint line on the top one...I really think I do!Click to expand...

I think you have line eye my dear :winkwink: I think that photo was the completely unedited one...I'm gonna have to look again lol :dohh:

edit: Ok, Ok...maybe I can see a little something on the top one....


----------



## MizzyRoze

DD80 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies .. Happy Hump Day! Not to much going on here today .. just sitting at work and catching up on the posts here :) Yesterday mid-evening i was having like .. hmm .. sharp sharp cramp/pinching feeling in my lower pelvic area .. its was kinda like the feeling that kind of hurts and stops you in your tracks .. and your like "what the heck was that?" .. lol .. then it was gone.. cm is still creamy/watery .. more watery .. cp is medium and soft .. and last night i noticed just a spot or 2 of tinged pink on my liner (only using them because of increase in cm in the last week) .. Don't know what the tinged pink is from .. i thought possibly IB .. but that would have made it 10-11 DPO .. although im probably overthinking it .. lol .. but a girl can be hopeful right!?! I also realize it could be because AF is due Friday/Saturday, but i have never had spotting 4 days before AF .. usually only the day before.. but its something new for me so that makes it interesting to me .. lol .. boobs still aren't sore at all .. but yesterday i was so tired it was ridiculous .. i actually left work because i couldnt keep my eyes open .. and it just made me feel like crap.. so far today isn't terrible at all .. i feel more awake thank god .. and feeling pretty good .. i hope you ladies are doing good .. LouLou, any more symptoms? Same with you other ladies .. any symptoms at all? Hope you all have a good day <3 Fx'ed and lots and lots of :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> Your symptoms sound soooo good! That could be IB, they say anywhere from 6-12dpo, but has happened earlier and later. I'm so hoping this is it for you!!!! Baby dust! :dust:
> 
> Only thing different I noticed today was my gums bled more when I brushed my teeth and I woke up feeling like I had a cold, stuffy, sneezing, and congested/coughing. Could be good, could be just a cold lol. I am noticing more cm, and it's creamy, but definitely watery. And sometimes there's a ton of it :blush: We will wait and see :)Click to expand...
> 
> Or you have "giiiinnngiiivvviiitttiiiissss." Lol But seriously, those all sound like fantastic signs! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks LouLou and DD .. I'm definitely hoping and praying these are all good signs .. for me and yous too! I'll definitely be checking my cervix today to see if it has changed :) i also noticed when i checked it yesterday that it was a bit tender to the touch .. not hurting/burning .. just tender .. and i didnt apply too much pressure or anything so i wasn't sure if that was normal .. But thank you ladies! Fx'ed!


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I haven't found anymore lines yet ladies lol. But....I'm going to post some pics anyways, just to give you something to look at :) Oh, and Happy Hump Day!! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 697891
> 
> 
> View attachment 697893
> 
> 
> View attachment 697895
> 
> 
> I see a faint line on the top one...I really think I do!Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have line eye my dear :winkwink: I think that photo was the completely unedited one...I'm gonna have to look again lol :dohh:
> 
> edit: Ok, Ok...maybe I can see a little something on the top one....Click to expand...

I totally have line eye, but I swear I see something!


----------



## Pickletilly

How many dpo LoopyLou? I lose track. 

Left ovary pain today and a bit yesterday. Extremely faint line on opk, but before it was stark white so it's a start :) (I'm aware LH is always present, I'm just hoping for an earlier o)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Foreign Chick said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Foreign chick can you post ur chart please?
> 
> Hey Dream, here's my chart, it's from a German site, that's why it's measured in Celsius, and as you see it's a crazy chart...Click to expand...

it is a wacky chart indeed. woow congrats again :thumbup:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> How many dpo LoopyLou? I lose track.
> 
> Left ovary pain today and a bit yesterday. Extremely faint line on opk, but before it was stark white so it's a start :) (I'm aware LH is always present, I'm just hoping for an earlier o)

LoopyLou...:rofl: !!!!!!

Early o would be super! I'll keep my Fx'd for you! Lots of :sex: !!!! 

I've been doing opk's for the hell of it and they're getting darker. I'm not putting any stock in it, because I know lh rises before af...

edit: I realized I didn't even answer your ? hahaha...8dpo today :)


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> How many dpo LoopyLou? I lose track.
> 
> Left ovary pain today and a bit yesterday. Extremely faint line on opk, but before it was stark white so it's a start :) (I'm aware LH is always present, I'm just hoping for an earlier o)
> 
> LoopyLou...:rofl: !!!!!!
> 
> Early o would be super! I'll keep my Fx'd for you! Lots of :sex: !!!!
> 
> I've been doing opk's for the hell of it and they're getting darker. I'm not putting any stock in it, because I know lh rises before af...
> 
> edit: I realized I didn't even answer your ? hahaha...8dpo today :)Click to expand...

Thank you fx! Well he actually started the funtimes yesterday, there was me thinking I would have to go to lots of effort to keep up the every other day thing, but I was off the hook! :haha: I text him a min ago asking if I should put the chicken in early for dinner, and he said "yeh.. Or we could go out for dinner?" Oolala fancy pants! He's either being unusually lovely, or been on the fruity in the pub instead of work lol. 

8dpo! Plenty more time for that line to bust a move and shout I'm here!! :happydance: some people do use opk for early preg test though. Fx :thumbup:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> :happydance: I'm awake now! I see a line on the bottom test too :happydance:
> 
> I ordered preseed. I think the flowery box is the uk version as I couldn't find the other one on the uk amazon. It's not dispatched yet I'm worried it won't come in time (hehe) :nope:

I was like who is this imposter, where is my turkey lovin chicken at???

sneaky, sneaky....


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I haven't found anymore lines yet ladies lol. But....I'm going to post some pics anyways, just to give you something to look at :) Oh, and Happy Hump Day!! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 697891
> 
> 
> View attachment 697893
> 
> 
> View attachment 697895
> 
> 
> I see a faint line on the top one...I really think I do!Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have line eye my dear :winkwink: I think that photo was the completely unedited one...I'm gonna have to look again lol :dohh:
> 
> edit: Ok, Ok...maybe I can see a little something on the top one....Click to expand...

Yeah I thought I saw something on the top one as well but figured I had line eye till DD saw it then I was all :cake: cause I was right and wanted to celebrate...


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> How many dpo LoopyLou? I lose track.
> 
> Left ovary pain today and a bit yesterday. Extremely faint line on opk, but before it was stark white so it's a start :) (I'm aware LH is always present, I'm just hoping for an earlier o)
> 
> LoopyLou...:rofl: !!!!!!
> 
> Early o would be super! I'll keep my Fx'd for you! Lots of :sex: !!!!
> 
> I've been doing opk's for the hell of it and they're getting darker. I'm not putting any stock in it, because I know lh rises before af...
> 
> edit: I realized I didn't even answer your ? hahaha...8dpo today :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you fx! Well he actually started the funtimes yesterday, there was me thinking I would have to go to lots of effort to keep up the every other day thing, but I was off the hook! :haha: I text him a min ago asking if I should put the chicken in early for dinner, and he said "yeh.. Or we could go out for dinner?" Oolala fancy pants! He's either being unusually lovely, or been on the fruity in the pub instead of work lol.
> 
> 8dpo! Plenty more time for that line to bust a move and shout I'm here!! :happydance: some people do use opk for early preg test though. Fx :thumbup:Click to expand...

Very nice picture!!!:) 

I love when my OH initiates, it makes it better, like I'm not forcing it on him :blush: He's gonna wine and dine you! :) Enjoy yourself!! I made a big ham dinner last night and when I went out to the garage to get the ham out of the extra fridge, there was a note written on brown tape that said, "I love you babe", I melted :kiss: Then we got into it later last night because I can't control my hormones lol oops! :blush: So, suck it up while you can Pickle! De-stressing is the best thing for you :hugs:

I'm willing the tests to just turn positive already lol. I have one FRER to use, but I'm waiting for better lines before I bust it out lol :haha:


----------



## Stellae

I got my first :bfp: on Thanksgiving 2011, good luck everyone!


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I'm awake now! I see a line on the bottom test too :happydance:
> 
> I ordered preseed. I think the flowery box is the uk version as I couldn't find the other one on the uk amazon. It's not dispatched yet I'm worried it won't come in time (hehe) :nope:
> 
> I was like who is this imposter, where is my turkey lovin chicken at???
> 
> sneaky, sneaky....Click to expand...




Krissykat1006 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I haven't found anymore lines yet ladies lol. But....I'm going to post some pics anyways, just to give you something to look at :) Oh, and Happy Hump Day!! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 697891
> 
> 
> View attachment 697893
> 
> 
> View attachment 697895
> 
> 
> I see a faint line on the top one...I really think I do!Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have line eye my dear :winkwink: I think that photo was the completely unedited one...I'm gonna have to look again lol :dohh:
> 
> edit: Ok, Ok...maybe I can see a little something on the top one....Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I thought I saw something on the top one as well but figured I had line eye till DD saw it then I was all :cake: cause I was right and wanted to celebrate...Click to expand...

OMG!!!! I am dying over here, my stomach hurts I'm laughing so hard :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: !!!!!

turkey loving chicken?????? or kitty???? bahahahahahaha!!!!

Maybe we all just have line eye???? Hhhmmmm...this could be a serious problem :winkwink: I have some more for you guys, I'll post in a min. My addiction is kicked up a notch with these suspected lines :blush:


----------



## loulou82baby

Stellae said:


> I got my first :bfp: on Thanksgiving 2011, good luck everyone!

Welcome :hugs: Are you actively ttc? That would be pretty neat if you got another :bfp: on Thanksgiving again! :) Lucky month???? :flower:


----------



## loulou82baby

MOAR POAS lol :haha: 

top unedited and last one is just because I thought it looked cool :haha:

View attachment 698019


View attachment 698021


View attachment 698023


View attachment 698025


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> MOAR POAS lol :haha:
> 
> top unedited and last one is just because I thought it looked cool :haha:
> 
> View attachment 698019
> 
> 
> View attachment 698021
> 
> 
> View attachment 698023
> 
> 
> View attachment 698025

Thanks for the pic. I took away my positive opk from my chart and it put me back to 8dpo today based on my temps and cm :shrug::shrug:


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> MOAR POAS lol :haha:
> 
> top unedited and last one is just because I thought it looked cool :haha:
> 
> View attachment 698019
> 
> 
> View attachment 698021
> 
> 
> View attachment 698023
> 
> 
> View attachment 698025
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pic. I took away my positive opk from my chart and it put me back to 8dpo today based on my temps and cm :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

You are welcome! So does that give you better bd timing? I've messed with my charts a little here and there to try and make them say I o'ed on the day I think I did, but they won't cooperate lol. FF says 9dpo (but I still had a +opk the morning after it says I o'ed), ovu says 7dpo (1st day of all negative opk's), and I say 8dpo (+opk in morning, - in afternoon). My temps are screwy tho, so I can't blame the charts, maybe I need a new thermometer? Or a less screwy body lol :haha:


----------



## DD80

Pickle - you are so adorable! I love that your hubby is being a love. It makes the fun part more fun. ;-)

Loulou - I think I have line eye, but I still see something, although it looks a but more shadowy than the last one. I'm unsure about it but can't wait for moar poas (autocorrect wanted to make that opossum, which made me laugh).

Dream, I wouldn't put too much into the app's predictions. I've heard the thermal shift is the ultimate decider of ovulation, so if you have a clear one, you probably did.


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I'm awake now! I see a line on the bottom test too :happydance:
> 
> I ordered preseed. I think the flowery box is the uk version as I couldn't find the other one on the uk amazon. It's not dispatched yet I'm worried it won't come in time (hehe) :nope:
> 
> I was like who is this imposter, where is my turkey lovin chicken at???
> 
> sneaky, sneaky....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I haven't found anymore lines yet ladies lol. But....I'm going to post some pics anyways, just to give you something to look at :) Oh, and Happy Hump Day!! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 697891
> 
> 
> View attachment 697893
> 
> 
> View attachment 697895
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a faint line on the top one...I really think I do!Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have line eye my dear :winkwink: I think that photo was the completely unedited one...I'm gonna have to look again lol :dohh:
> 
> edit: Ok, Ok...maybe I can see a little something on the top one....Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I thought I saw something on the top one as well but figured I had line eye till DD saw it then I was all :cake: cause I was right and wanted to celebrate...Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!! I am dying over here, my stomach hurts I'm laughing so hard :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: !!!!!
> 
> turkey loving chicken?????? or kitty???? bahahahahahaha!!!!
> 
> Maybe we all just have line eye???? Hhhmmmm...this could be a serious problem :winkwink: I have some more for you guys, I'll post in a min. My addiction is kicked up a notch with these suspected lines :blush:Click to expand...

LMAO....kitty, turkey loving kitty....I blame it on the chicken I was eating while typing that


----------



## Dreambaby69

thanks ladies. I just wanted to be sure of af day and not bfp cos i didn't bd enough over my fertile period but 8dpo sounds about right. it has now adjusted my O to the correct day which is the day after my O pain and the day that cm changed to creamy. Oh well we shall see.


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> Pickle - you are so adorable! I love that your hubby is being a love. It makes the fun part more fun. ;-)
> 
> Loulou - I think I have line eye, but I still see something, although it looks a but more shadowy than the last one. I'm unsure about it but can't wait for moar poas (autocorrect wanted to make that opossum, which made me laugh).
> 
> Dream, I wouldn't put too much into the app's predictions. I've heard the thermal shift is the ultimate decider of ovulation, so if you have a clear one, you probably did.

Again I am laughing out loud!!!!

It was only a 2 hr hold, I almost peed myself trying to wait :blush::haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

krissykat1006 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I'm awake now! I see a line on the bottom test too :happydance:
> 
> I ordered preseed. I think the flowery box is the uk version as i couldn't find the other one on the uk amazon. It's not dispatched yet i'm worried it won't come in time (hehe) :nope:
> 
> i was like who is this imposter, where is my turkey lovin chicken at???
> 
> Sneaky, sneaky....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dd80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> ok, so i haven't found anymore lines yet ladies lol. But....i'm going to post some pics anyways, just to give you something to look at :) oh, and happy hump day!! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 697891
> 
> 
> View attachment 697893
> 
> 
> View attachment 697895
> Click to expand...
> 
> i see a faint line on the top one...i really think i do!Click to expand...
> 
> i think you have line eye my dear :winkwink: I think that photo was the completely unedited one...i'm gonna have to look again lol :dohh:
> 
> Edit: Ok, ok...maybe i can see a little something on the top one....Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i thought i saw something on the top one as well but figured i had line eye till dd saw it then i was all :cake: Cause i was right and wanted to celebrate...Click to expand...
> 
> omg!!!! I am dying over here, my stomach hurts i'm laughing so hard :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: !!!!!
> 
> Turkey loving chicken?????? Or kitty???? Bahahahahahaha!!!!
> 
> Maybe we all just have line eye???? Hhhmmmm...this could be a serious problem :winkwink: I have some more for you guys, i'll post in a min. My addiction is kicked up a notch with these suspected lines :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> lmao....kitty, turkey loving kitty....i blame it on the chicken i was eating while typing that :pClick to expand...

hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Krissykat1006 said:


> LMAO....kitty, turkey loving kitty....I blame it on the chicken I was eating while typing that

:haha::haha::haha: silly KK! Yeh it's only me :blush:

Did another opk, and it's darker already :wacko: I've still got a week to go until possible fertile week so I must be having an LH rave going on in there. I will continue to test from now until o, as I'm a POAS addict:dohh:

Lou I still see lines. Thin faint lines. So if AF shows this cycle then we are all CRAZYYYYY. 

The boy treated me to dinner. I was right about the fruity *rolls eyes* but I still got a free meal out of it :winkwink:


----------



## loulou82baby

This is officially the 2000th post!!!


----------



## loulou82baby

Haha...sorry :)

Seriously tho...I am way over addicted to poas ;) and I did another and deffo saw a line, a real faint line...I'll post a pic later, I'm on my phone now. It's not showing up good in pics even tho it's very visible irl. ??? I'm almost thinking FRER tomorrow morning...thoughts/opinions ladies??? My impatience is winning this battle lol and I can barely hold pee for 2 hrs, so....??? Makes testing really tough!! :) :) I already knew I was :wacko: , this is just fueling the fire lol :haha:


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Haha...sorry :)
> 
> Seriously tho...I am way over addicted to poas ;) and I did another and deffo saw a line, a real faint line...I'll post a pic later, I'm on my phone now. It's not showing up good in pics even tho it's very visible irl. ??? I'm almost thinking FRER tomorrow morning...thoughts/opinions ladies??? My impatience is winning this battle lol and I can barely hold pee for 2 hrs, so....??? Makes testing really tough!! :) :) I already knew I was :wacko: , this is just fueling the fire lol :haha:

:muaha:

Do it.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Can you email me the pic? If so [email protected]


----------



## loulou82baby

Thanks for dealing with my crazy poas addiction ladies!!! :flower: These are the last pics for the night. Still undecided on the FRER for the morning! :shrug: Top one is the original :) Thanks for looking! :)

View attachment 698227


View attachment 698229


View attachment 698231


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> Can you email me the pic? If so [email protected]

I emailed you the original I just posted...probably not helpful since I already posted it :haha:, but thank you anyways hun! :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

I did a couple color intensifies on this and even while moving the bar I could see it.

FX's FX's FX's!!
 



Attached Files:







photo2_NEW.jpg
File size: 61.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> I did a couple color intensifies on this and even while moving the bar I could see it.
> 
> FX's FX's FX's!!

Thank you sooooo much!!!! I'm still trying to woosah on the excitement!!! :happydance:


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> I did a couple color intensifies on this and even while moving the bar I could see it.
> 
> FX's FX's FX's!!
> 
> Thank you sooooo much!!!! I'm still trying to woosah on the excitement!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Understandable, that's how I was with my IC test...then when I saw it on the FRER I felt I could celebrate a little more lol


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> I did a couple color intensifies on this and even while moving the bar I could see it.
> 
> FX's FX's FX's!!
> 
> Thank you sooooo much!!!! I'm still trying to woosah on the excitement!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Understandable, that's how I was with my IC test...then when I saw it on the FRER I felt I could celebrate a little more lolClick to expand...

Do you think it's too soon to do FRER with FMU tomorrow?


----------



## MizzyRoze

loulou82baby said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> I did a couple color intensifies on this and even while moving the bar I could see it.
> 
> FX's FX's FX's!!
> 
> Thank you sooooo much!!!! I'm still trying to woosah on the excitement!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Woot! FX'ed LouLou! <3 Yay! .. On a side note .. lol .. checked cp this evening and its higher and feels like the tip of a nose  i don't know alot about cp .. but im hoping its good


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> I did a couple color intensifies on this and even while moving the bar I could see it.
> 
> FX's FX's FX's!!
> 
> Thank you sooooo much!!!! I'm still trying to woosah on the excitement!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Woot! FX'ed LouLou! <3 Yay! .. On a side note .. lol .. checked cp this evening and its higher and feels like the tip of a nose  i don't know alot about cp .. but im hoping its goodClick to expand...

I don't think there are any set rules on cp, I wish there was! That would make this a lot easier! :haha:

Thanks hun, I'm hoping it gets nice and dark so I can stop going nuts lol :) OH can see it too, but says he needs more evidence :dohh::haha: He said, "Isn't that line supposed to be darker?" :haha:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

loulou82baby said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> I did a couple color intensifies on this and even while moving the bar I could see it.
> 
> FX's FX's FX's!!
> 
> Thank you sooooo much!!!! I'm still trying to woosah on the excitement!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Woot! FX'ed LouLou! <3 Yay! .. On a side note .. lol .. checked cp this evening and its higher and feels like the tip of a nose  i don't know alot about cp .. but im hoping its good Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think there are any set rules on cp, I wish there was! That would make this a lot easier! :haha:
> 
> Thanks hun, I'm hoping it gets nice and dark so I can stop going nuts lol :) OH can see it too, but says he needs more evidence :dohh::haha: He said, "Isn't that line supposed to be darker?" :haha:Click to expand...

Can't wait for the update!! FX'd hun


----------



## DD80

Loulou - totally excited for you!!!!!!!! :)

Mizzy- I think that's a great sign!! :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> I did a couple color intensifies on this and even while moving the bar I could see it.
> 
> FX's FX's FX's!!
> 
> Thank you sooooo much!!!! I'm still trying to woosah on the excitement!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Understandable, that's how I was with my IC test...then when I saw it on the FRER I felt I could celebrate a little more lolClick to expand...
> 
> Do you think it's too soon to do FRER with FMU tomorrow?Click to expand...

Definitely not. Go for it :happydance: and good luck x


----------



## MizzyRoze

LouLou .. Where is the pic with the FRER .. your killing me!! Lol .. wanna see it! <3 GL sweety <3


----------



## Pickletilly

Loopy did you do your frer? 
If yes - where's the pics?!
If no - do you have more than one frer? If not, maybe you should wait a tiny while longer to avoid disappointment or false disappointment!
Looking good though :thumbup:


----------



## DD80

LOULOU - We are all waiting for youyou! :) :happydance:

I feel like my period is on it's way. It's supposed to be here tomorrow, so that makes sense. I'm bloated and have that feeling. I feel like I'm out, and I'm ok with it. :)

I had a negative test yesterday and may or may not have had a few glasses of wine last night (we had some friends over) and I slept horribly. I had indigestion and woke up from 3am to 5:30am (plus a creepy dream where something kept scratching my leg in bed). The wine is always good going down, but sometimes it doesn't stay down all that well. :-/ My asthma is acting up today too - there is something in the air. So, today should be an awesome day. Thank the good Lord for coffee. :)


----------



## Pickletilly

DD80 said:


> LOULOU - We are all waiting for youyou! :) :happydance:
> 
> I feel like my period is on it's way. It's supposed to be here tomorrow, so that makes sense. I'm *bloated* and have that feeling. I feel like I'm out, and I'm ok with it. :)
> 
> I had a negative test yesterday and may or may not have had a few glasses of wine last night (we had some friends over) and I *slept horribly*. I had *indigestion* and woke up from 3am to 5:30am (plus a *creepy dream* where something kept scratching my leg in bed). The wine is always good going down, but sometimes it* doesn't stay down all that well*. :-/ My *asthma is acting up* today too - there is something in the air. So, today should be an awesome day. Thank the good Lord for coffee. :)

Anddddd could also all be signs! That's the crappy thing about pg symptoms being the same as AF. I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> LOULOU - We are all waiting for youyou! :) :happydance:
> 
> I feel like my period is on it's way. It's supposed to be here tomorrow, so that makes sense. I'm *bloated* and have that feeling. I feel like I'm out, and I'm ok with it. :)
> 
> I had a negative test yesterday and may or may not have had a few glasses of wine last night (we had some friends over) and I *slept horribly*. I had *indigestion* and woke up from 3am to 5:30am (plus a *creepy dream* where something kept scratching my leg in bed). The wine is always good going down, but sometimes it* doesn't stay down all that well*. :-/ My *asthma is acting up* today too - there is something in the air. So, today should be an awesome day. Thank the good Lord for coffee. :)
> 
> Anddddd could also all be signs! That's the crappy thing about pg symptoms being the same as AF. I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww pickle, thank you. I guess I don't see them as signs because I always have crazy vivid dreams and when I drink, I sleep horrible and have indigestion. My asthma has been on and off lately too - not sure what the deal is. Not getting enough sleep makes me cranky! Harumph!

However, that being said, I appreciate your support and hopefulness! :) It means a lot.

ETA: I'm getting ahead of myself. I believe AF will be here Saturday, not tomorrow. I feel like today is Friday...lol.


----------



## DD80

Where is loulou?!?!??!


----------



## Pickletilly

What time is it there?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Lol. Yea where is loulou?

DD ur symptoms sound great and u know what we always say......u r not out until the hag shows. And I hope she stays away from u x.

How is everyone else? Hope doing great?


----------



## DD80

I don't remember where Loulou is, but it's almost noon in AZ. She should be here! :)

Dream - I appreciate your support. I just feel out...who knows? You are right. It ain't ova till it's ova.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Feeling a bit depressed today, but it has nothing to do with TTC. On Friday I received a job offer from a bigger law firm and I was going to sign it today and give my notice at my two jobs, but they decided to withdraw their offer because there isn't enough work to employ another person. Part of me is relieved as I don't think I was fully ready to leave my jobs (I've been with one lawyer for 5 and a half years, the other for just under a year). Part of me didn't want to leave either because I love setting my own hours and working for 2 different people. I love them both dearly, but this job would have meant more money and 3 weeks vacation. It's not all bad I suppose, the law firm feels really terrible for what they've put me through, and probably early next year they want to bring me on. So all in all it's not so bad, but disappointing at the same time.

On my TTC side of things, pretty sure I'm going to ovulate at some point today. Going to get one more shot of :sex: in tonight I think, then I'll start testing on the 23rd.


----------



## loulou82baby

I'm here, I'm here! Had to take my gran to the dr this morning and 
I just got home. It's 2:43 right now. Will post pics shortly...not any darker and not sure if I see anything on the FRER???? Thanks for all the support and caring ladies <3 It means a lot to me!!! Happy Thursday!!!! :)


----------



## loulou82baby

I'm waiting for my phone to send the pics to my email...slower than molasses in January! :haha: I'll respond to posts later, I have to take my kids to get physical's when they get home from school....yay!!! Lol....

DD- I think your symptoms sound good!

Denyse- Yay for o!!!! :sex: :sex: :sex:

Pickle- Any good symptoms today?

Dream- Is your chart still saying you're 9dpo?


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> I'm waiting for my phone to send the pics to my email...slower than molasses in January! :haha: I'll respond to posts later, I have to take my kids to get physical's when they get home from school....yay!!! Lol....
> 
> DD- I think your symptoms sound good!
> 
> Denyse- Yay for o!!!! :sex: :sex: :sex:
> 
> Pickle- Any good symptoms today?
> 
> Dream- Is your chart still saying you're 9dpo?

Chop chop :happydance:
Not really. Got the start of a bad cold, really runny nose and pressure in my sinuses when I lean over :nope: bubbles in my tummy and I just had this weird.. Umm.. Contracting feeling I guess, high in my stomach, I could feel it inside and outside! Pulsing. Fluttering. Intense! Idk what it was lasted like 5mins. I have no appetite and feel sick, then randomly hungry. good thing I'm not in my TWW I would be going _insane_ with SS lol. 

Any symptoms today??


----------



## loulou82baby

The 2 ic's and FRER are fmu. The one ic by itself is from when I got home after a 6 hr hold. And I took one of part of my collection :haha:

View attachment 698527


View attachment 698529


View attachment 698531


View attachment 698533


View attachment 698535


That was my only FRER, so if I ever do get a decent line on an ic, I will get more FRER's. I'm thinking they aren't getting any darker than they were 2 days ago tho....guess we'll see what happens :)


----------



## Pickletilly

I see lines on nearly all of the ic's but not sure about the frer, you're still very early for testing though


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for my phone to send the pics to my email...slower than molasses in January! :haha: I'll respond to posts later, I have to take my kids to get physical's when they get home from school....yay!!! Lol....
> 
> DD- I think your symptoms sound good!
> 
> Denyse- Yay for o!!!! :sex: :sex: :sex:
> 
> Pickle- Any good symptoms today?
> 
> Dream- Is your chart still saying you're 9dpo?
> 
> Chop chop :happydance:
> Not really. Got the start of a bad cold, really runny nose and pressure in my sinuses when I lean over :nope: bubbles in my tummy and I just had this weird.. Umm.. Contracting feeling I guess, high in my stomach, I could feel it inside and outside! Pulsing. Fluttering. Intense! Idk what it was lasted like 5mins. I have no appetite and feel sick, then randomly hungry. good thing I'm not in my TWW I would be going _insane_ with SS lol.
> 
> Any symptoms today??Click to expand...

OMG!!!! I feel exactly, to a T, the same today! My nose is more stuffy than runny and I am hot, been sweating all day! Everything else is how I would describe how I feel! That is crazy! Hopefully it's good for both of us! FX'd!!!
And my boobs and back really hurt, like are aching horribly! Watery cm this am and now watery/creamy. Cp is still high...and I feel like I have something stuck in the back of my throat or on the back of my tongue, but I cant see anything...Hmmm.... :)


----------



## Pickletilly

Pickletilly said:


> Chop chop :happydance:
> Not really. Got the start of a bad cold, really runny nose and pressure in my sinuses when I lean over :nope: bubbles in my tummy and I just had this weird.. Umm.. Contracting feeling I guess, high in my stomach, I could feel it inside and outside! Pulsing. Fluttering. Intense! Idk what it was lasted like 5mins. I have no appetite and feel sick, then randomly hungry. good thing I'm not in my TWW I would be going _insane_ with SS lol.
> 
> Any symptoms today??




lou said:

> OMG!!!! I feel exactly, to a T, the same today! My nose is more stuffy than runny and I am hot, been sweating all day! Everything else is how I would describe how I feel! That is crazy! Hopefully it's good for both of us! FX'd!!!
> And my boobs and back really hurt, like are aching horribly! Watery cm this am and now watery/creamy. Cp is still high...and* I feel like I have something stuck in the back of my throat or on the back of my tongue*, but I cant see anything...Hmmm.... :)

Well depends if I'm sitting standing or lying down my nose is stuffed up if I'm not standing. I have the throat thing too! But I think mine is a genuine cold as I haven't even ovulated yet :cry: but it's good signs for you post o! I say keep testing with ic and don't give up hope, be in the mind set more around 12dpo :hugs:


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly said:


> I see lines on nearly all of the ic's but not sure about the frer, you're still very early for testing though

I agree with pickle. I think I see something on the ICs, but not the FRER. What DPO are you again? I can't remember if you are 1 day ahead or behind me - 1'm at 10 dpo. HOw is your temp looking?


----------



## DD80

fertilemrytle said:


> seriously if ur preggnant U WILL KNOW stop reading into every little symptom. if u have to search that hard u aint pregnant. get over it

You sound like a peach. :):flower:


----------



## Krissykat1006

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







troll.jpg
File size: 70.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pickletilly

Ooo


----------



## Krissykat1006

Yep FRER seems bare, but the IC's still look promising...My IC line was darker than the line I got on a FRER. Which is weird, you would think it should have been the other way around!


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> :thumbup:

lol :thumbup:


----------



## DD80

Hmmm. I'm cramping like AF, I feel bloated like AF, and I swear I just saw a light spot on the TP right now when I went pee. :( It's early, but I think I'm out. I always spot for a day or two before my period.

Denyse - sorry about the job, but it sounds like it worked out the way it should have anyway. :) Better that they told you know, instead of 6 months from now when they let you go because there isn't enough work. On a lighter note, have fun baby makin' tonight! :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Well you know I'm not counting you out till its officially official ;) 

I'm optimistically high from cleaning for the last 2 hours...ain't no one bringing me down!


----------



## Pickletilly

DD80 said:


> Hmmm. I'm cramping like AF, I feel bloated like AF, and I swear I just saw a light spot on the TP right now when I went pee. :( It's early, but I think I'm out. I always spot for a day or two before my period.

Spotting is not the witch! However if it is, then there is always a possible Xmas pudding next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I'm cramping like AF, I feel bloated like AF, and I swear I just saw a light spot on the TP right now when I went pee. :( It's early, but I think I'm out. I always spot for a day or two before my period.
> 
> Spotting is not the witch! However if it is, then there is always a possible Xmas pudding next cycle :thumbup:Click to expand...

LOL :haha:


----------



## DD80

Krissykat1006 said:


> Well you know I'm not counting you out till its officially official ;)
> 
> I'm optimistically high from cleaning for the last 2 hours...ain't no one bringing me down!

LOL - nothing like cleaning product fumes to make the day seem a bit brighter. ;)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I'm cramping like AF, I feel bloated like AF, and I swear I just saw a light spot on the TP right now when I went pee. :( It's early, but I think I'm out. I always spot for a day or two before my period.
> 
> Spotting is not the witch! However if it is, then there is always a possible Xmas pudding next cycle :thumbup:Click to expand...

I shuddered and giggled LOL


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> I'm waiting for my phone to send the pics to my email...slower than molasses in January! :haha: I'll respond to posts later, I have to take my kids to get physical's when they get home from school....yay!!! Lol....
> 
> DD- I think your symptoms sound good!
> 
> Denyse- Yay for o!!!! :sex: :sex: :sex:
> 
> Pickle- Any good symptoms today?
> 
> Dream- Is your chart still saying you're 9dpo?

keep testing. it might get darker. I am still 9dpo according to my chart lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

DenyseGiguere said:


> Feeling a bit depressed today, but it has nothing to do with TTC. On Friday I received a job offer from a bigger law firm and I was going to sign it today and give my notice at my two jobs, but they decided to withdraw their offer because there isn't enough work to employ another person. Part of me is relieved as I don't think I was fully ready to leave my jobs (I've been with one lawyer for 5 and a half years, the other for just under a year). Part of me didn't want to leave either because I love setting my own hours and working for 2 different people. I love them both dearly, but this job would have meant more money and 3 weeks vacation. It's not all bad I suppose, the law firm feels really terrible for what they've put me through, and probably early next year they want to bring me on. So all in all it's not so bad, but disappointing at the same time.
> 
> On my TTC side of things, pretty sure I'm going to ovulate at some point today. Going to get one more shot of :sex: in tonight I think, then I'll start testing on the 23rd.

:hugs: everything happens for a reason. Happy Bding


----------



## swampmaiden

Krissykat1006 said:


> :thumbup:

LOL!! thats a hilarious troll sign. 

I've been lurking, hoping to see some BFPs from you girls! 

FX & GL!!!! :)

:dust::sex::dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> Chop chop :happydance:
> Not really. Got the start of a bad cold, really runny nose and pressure in my sinuses when I lean over :nope: bubbles in my tummy and I just had this weird.. Umm.. Contracting feeling I guess, high in my stomach, I could feel it inside and outside! Pulsing. Fluttering. Intense! Idk what it was lasted like 5mins. I have no appetite and feel sick, then randomly hungry. good thing I'm not in my TWW I would be going _insane_ with SS lol.
> 
> Any symptoms today??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lou said:
> 
> OMG!!!! I feel exactly, to a T, the same today! My nose is more stuffy than runny and I am hot, been sweating all day! Everything else is how I would describe how I feel! That is crazy! Hopefully it's good for both of us! FX'd!!!
> And my boobs and back really hurt, like are aching horribly! Watery cm this am and now watery/creamy. Cp is still high...and* I feel like I have something stuck in the back of my throat or on the back of my tongue*, but I cant see anything...Hmmm.... :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well depends if I'm sitting standing or lying down my nose is stuffed up if I'm not standing. I have the throat thing too! But I think mine is a genuine cold as I haven't even ovulated yet :cry: but it's good signs for you post o! I say keep testing with ic and don't give up hope, be in the mind set more around 12dpo :hugs:Click to expand...

I forgot you were waiting to o for a minute, I got all wrapped up in excitement :blush: :haha: I have some serious duh moments sometimes! Mine may very well just be a cold/sinus thing too. I can't associate the tummy feelings with that, but it's just like you described, so maybe it's not such a good sign for me lol :shrug: I'm not giving up hope yet, it's still early, I have 4 days until af is supposed to show, so we will see :) I'll do another wondfo and ic in the morning and hope for better lines :) If not this cycle, there's always next cycle :thumbup: It's weird because I just "feel" different, but I could've just psyched myself into that :haha: So, now that I've rambled on again, do you think you're going to o early, or on time?


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> I see lines on nearly all of the ic's but not sure about the frer, you're still very early for testing though
> 
> I agree with pickle. I think I see something on the ICs, but not the FRER. What DPO are you again? I can't remember if you are 1 day ahead or behind me - 1'm at 10 dpo. HOw is your temp looking?Click to expand...

I'm 9dpo and my temp was 99.4, the highest it's been yet. I kept going back and forth with the FRER, one second I could see something, the next I couldn't, and there was a shadow line when I held it up to the light, but I don't count that lol.

Are you still feeling like af is gonna show? I'm keeping my FX'd anyways! :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> fertilemrytle said:
> 
> 
> seriously if ur preggnant U WILL KNOW stop reading into every little symptom. if u have to search that hard u aint pregnant. get over it
> 
> You sound like a peach. :):flower:Click to expand...

Where did this come from? How did I miss it? When was this from? I really have to see this with my own eyes lol


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> Yep FRER seems bare, but the IC's still look promising...My IC line was darker than the line I got on a FRER. Which is weird, you would think it should have been the other way around!

That's what I would think! Wow, definitely good to know! Thank you! :)


----------



## loulou82baby

I just laughed my ass off reading all those posts! :rofl: The troll post was awesome Kk and I'm so with you on the shuddering and giggling! :rofl: Xmas pudding????........not sure I wanna know what that meant Pickle lol


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fertilemrytle said:
> 
> 
> seriously if ur preggnant U WILL KNOW stop reading into every little symptom. if u have to search that hard u aint pregnant. get over it
> 
> You sound like a peach. :):flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Where did this come from? How did I miss it? When was this from? I really have to see this with my own eyes lolClick to expand...

Her post got deleted :)


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fertilemrytle said:
> 
> 
> seriously if ur preggnant U WILL KNOW stop reading into every little symptom. if u have to search that hard u aint pregnant. get over it
> 
> You sound like a peach. :):flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Where did this come from? How did I miss it? When was this from? I really have to see this with my own eyes lolClick to expand...
> 
> Her post got deleted :)Click to expand...

How did I miss this???? Of course the one day I'm away :haha: 

Why is someone so unsupportive and rude in a ttc forum anyways? What is the motivation behind that? I'm guessing to belittle people to make herself feel better...and why would someone invade a threat with over 200 pages just to post a comment like that? Thank you to whoever reported her post and got it deleted :thumbup: And thanks for being supportive and not rude :winkwink:


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fertilemrytle said:
> 
> 
> seriously if ur preggnant U WILL KNOW stop reading into every little symptom. if u have to search that hard u aint pregnant. get over it
> 
> You sound like a peach. :):flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Where did this come from? How did I miss it? When was this from? I really have to see this with my own eyes lolClick to expand...
> 
> Her post got deleted :)Click to expand...
> 
> How did I miss this???? Of course the one day I'm away :haha:
> 
> Why is someone so unsupportive and rude in a ttc forum anyways? What is the motivation behind that? I'm guessing to belittle people to make herself feel better...and why would someone invade a threat with over 200 pages just to post a comment like that? Thank you to whoever reported her post and got it deleted :thumbup: And thanks for being supportive and not rude :winkwink:Click to expand...

Probably a teenager. Who knows what motivates people? The important thing is we are here and we all care about each other. :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Playing Video games online I'm use to people coming in and doing something like that just to get a rise, so when I saw her post I was like TROLLLLLLLLL!!!

So had to find that picture...it makes me giggle.


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fertilemrytle said:
> 
> 
> seriously if ur preggnant U WILL KNOW stop reading into every little symptom. if u have to search that hard u aint pregnant. get over it
> 
> You sound like a peach. :):flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Where did this come from? How did I miss it? When was this from? I really have to see this with my own eyes lolClick to expand...
> 
> Her post got deleted :)Click to expand...
> 
> How did I miss this???? Of course the one day I'm away :haha:
> 
> Why is someone so unsupportive and rude in a ttc forum anyways? What is the motivation behind that? I'm guessing to belittle people to make herself feel better...and why would someone invade a threat with over 200 pages just to post a comment like that? Thank you to whoever reported her post and got it deleted :thumbup: And thanks for being supportive and not rude :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Probably a teenager. Who knows what motivates people? The important thing is we are here and we all care about each other. :)Click to expand...

I absolutely agree! :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> Playing Video games online I'm use to people coming in and doing something like that just to get a rise, so when I saw her post I was like TROLLLLLLLLL!!!
> 
> So had to find that picture...it makes me giggle.

That made me more than giggle! My family now knows I'm nuts instead of just thinking I'm nuts lol


----------



## MizzyRoze

loulou82baby said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fertilemrytle said:
> 
> 
> seriously if ur preggnant U WILL KNOW stop reading into every little symptom. if u have to search that hard u aint pregnant. get over it
> 
> You sound like a peach. :):flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Where did this come from? How did I miss it? When was this from? I really have to see this with my own eyes lolClick to expand...
> 
> Her post got deleted :)Click to expand...
> 
> How did I miss this???? Of course the one day I'm away :haha:
> 
> Why is someone so unsupportive and rude in a ttc forum anyways? What is the motivation behind that? I'm guessing to belittle people to make herself feel better...and why would someone invade a threat with over 200 pages just to post a comment like that? Thank you to whoever reported her post and got it deleted :thumbup: And thanks for being supportive and not rude :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Probably a teenager. Who knows what motivates people? The important thing is we are here and we all care about each other. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I absolutely agree! :hugs:Click to expand...

Definitely trolling! She is rude, posting that in a TTC forum .. with the name "FertileMyrtle" .. just found that so ironic .. haha im wierd! Hope all you ladies are doing good this evening .. AF is due tomorrow .. Please keep your fingers fx'ed and prayers in mind that the ugly hag doesn't show her face .. Thanks for all the support <3 So glad i have you all .. the past year and a half trying has been so lonely honestly .. but since being here .. it has made it so much easier <3 Thank you all so much for that!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Krissykat1006

MizzyRoze said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fertilemrytle said:
> 
> 
> seriously if ur preggnant U WILL KNOW stop reading into every little symptom. if u have to search that hard u aint pregnant. get over it
> 
> You sound like a peach. :):flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Where did this come from? How did I miss it? When was this from? I really have to see this with my own eyes lolClick to expand...
> 
> Her post got deleted :)Click to expand...
> 
> How did I miss this???? Of course the one day I'm away :haha:
> 
> Why is someone so unsupportive and rude in a ttc forum anyways? What is the motivation behind that? I'm guessing to belittle people to make herself feel better...and why would someone invade a threat with over 200 pages just to post a comment like that? Thank you to whoever reported her post and got it deleted :thumbup: And thanks for being supportive and not rude :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Probably a teenager. Who knows what motivates people? The important thing is we are here and we all care about each other. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I absolutely agree! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely trolling! She is rude, posting that in a TTC forum .. with the name "FertileMyrtle" .. just found that so ironic .. haha im wierd! Hope all you ladies are doing good this evening .. AF is due tomorrow .. Please keep your fingers fx'ed and prayers in mind that the ugly hag doesn't show her face .. Thanks for all the support <3 So glad i have you all .. the past year and a half trying has been so lonely honestly .. but since being here .. it has made it so much easier <3 Thank you all so much for that!:hugs::flower:Click to expand...

:hugs::friends:


----------



## Pickletilly

I just ate some chocolate shortbread.
It was yummy.



(Well if I can't report anything in my womb, my stomach is the next best thing... :D)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> I just ate some chocolate shortbread.
> It was yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> (Well if I can't report anything in my womb, my stomach is the next best thing... :D)

:thumbup::happydance: hmmmmmm YUMMY


----------



## Pickletilly

What's your current status dream? AF due? I have a terrible memory.


----------



## Dreambaby69

AF due on Tues. 10 dpo today


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fertilemrytle said:
> 
> 
> seriously if ur preggnant U WILL KNOW stop reading into every little symptom. if u have to search that hard u aint pregnant. get over it
> 
> You sound like a peach. :):flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Where did this come from? How did I miss it? When was this from? I really have to see this with my own eyes lolClick to expand...
> 
> Her post got deleted :)Click to expand...
> 
> How did I miss this???? Of course the one day I'm away :haha:
> 
> Why is someone so unsupportive and rude in a ttc forum anyways? What is the motivation behind that? I'm guessing to belittle people to make herself feel better...and why would someone invade a threat with over 200 pages just to post a comment like that? Thank you to whoever reported her post and got it deleted :thumbup: And thanks for being supportive and not rude :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Probably a teenager. Who knows what motivates people? The important thing is we are here and we all care about each other. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I absolutely agree! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely trolling! She is rude, posting that in a TTC forum .. with the name "FertileMyrtle" .. just found that so ironic .. haha im wierd! Hope all you ladies are doing good this evening .. AF is due tomorrow .. Please keep your fingers fx'ed and prayers in mind that the ugly hag doesn't show her face .. Thanks for all the support <3 So glad i have you all .. the past year and a half trying has been so lonely honestly .. but since being here .. it has made it so much easier <3 Thank you all so much for that!:hugs::flower:Click to expand...

I feel the same! I love having you ladies to talk to and confide in, and I love that none of you judge me for my craziness :wacko::haha: It gives me a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving :hugs:

Mizzy, I have everything crossed very tightly that af doesn't show for you! I reaalllyy hope this is your month <3 Stay away :witch:!!!!! Lots and lots of baby dust!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MizzyRoze

loulou82baby said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fertilemrytle said:
> 
> 
> seriously if ur preggnant U WILL KNOW stop reading into every little symptom. if u have to search that hard u aint pregnant. get over it
> 
> You sound like a peach. :):flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Where did this come from? How did I miss it? When was this from? I really have to see this with my own eyes lolClick to expand...
> 
> Her post got deleted :)Click to expand...
> 
> How did I miss this???? Of course the one day I'm away :haha:
> 
> Why is someone so unsupportive and rude in a ttc forum anyways? What is the motivation behind that? I'm guessing to belittle people to make herself feel better...and why would someone invade a threat with over 200 pages just to post a comment like that? Thank you to whoever reported her post and got it deleted :thumbup: And thanks for being supportive and not rude :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Probably a teenager. Who knows what motivates people? The important thing is we are here and we all care about each other. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I absolutely agree! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely trolling! She is rude, posting that in a TTC forum .. with the name "FertileMyrtle" .. just found that so ironic .. haha im wierd! Hope all you ladies are doing good this evening .. AF is due tomorrow .. Please keep your fingers fx'ed and prayers in mind that the ugly hag doesn't show her face .. Thanks for all the support <3 So glad i have you all .. the past year and a half trying has been so lonely honestly .. but since being here .. it has made it so much easier <3 Thank you all so much for that!:hugs::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same! I love having you ladies to talk to and confide in, and I love that none of you judge me for my craziness :wacko::haha: It gives me a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving :hugs:
> 
> Mizzy, I have everything crossed very tightly that af doesn't show for you! I reaalllyy hope this is your month <3 Stay away :witch:!!!!! Lots and lots of baby dust!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Aww thanks sweety <3 I hope its my lucky month too! But I'm hoping ever MORE that its the lucky month for ALL of us <3 That would make it even more amazing! So far no sign of AF at all .. praying she stays away .. Happy Friday ladies .. at work at the moment but looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend <3


----------



## loulou82baby

Happy Friday ladies!!! 

My tests from this am aren't any darker, so I'm starting to think that I have bad tests. I'm not giving up hope until af shows, but I don't want to be totally ignorant either :dohh: I know I can see the lines in person and in picture, so they're definitely there, but if it was real, I'm pretty sure they would be more apparent now. I started testing 4 days ago, and hcg is supposed to dbl every 2 days, so my tests from today should be more obvious, but they're not :shrug: I still have some hope left since I'm only 10dpo :flower: I don't want to stress myself out because I'm already feeling a little emotional :blush: I know I should probably just stop poas, but I won't :haha: I think I'm going to pick up a couple different brands and see what happen with those, because I know if I get faint lines on those I'm not just dealing with bad tests. It could very well be chemical too (hopefully not!), but af isn't due until the 19th and that seems like ages away to wait :blush: lol...I'm going to try my hardest to stay positive and optimistic :) Thanks for listening to my rambles ladies, I hope you all have great days!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fertilemrytle said:
> 
> 
> seriously if ur preggnant U WILL KNOW stop reading into every little symptom. if u have to search that hard u aint pregnant. get over it
> 
> You sound like a peach. :):flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Where did this come from? How did I miss it? When was this from? I really have to see this with my own eyes lolClick to expand...
> 
> Her post got deleted :)Click to expand...
> 
> How did I miss this???? Of course the one day I'm away :haha:
> 
> Why is someone so unsupportive and rude in a ttc forum anyways? What is the motivation behind that? I'm guessing to belittle people to make herself feel better...and why would someone invade a threat with over 200 pages just to post a comment like that? Thank you to whoever reported her post and got it deleted :thumbup: And thanks for being supportive and not rude :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Probably a teenager. Who knows what motivates people? The important thing is we are here and we all care about each other. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I absolutely agree! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely trolling! She is rude, posting that in a TTC forum .. with the name "FertileMyrtle" .. just found that so ironic .. haha im wierd! Hope all you ladies are doing good this evening .. AF is due tomorrow .. Please keep your fingers fx'ed and prayers in mind that the ugly hag doesn't show her face .. Thanks for all the support <3 So glad i have you all .. the past year and a half trying has been so lonely honestly .. but since being here .. it has made it so much easier <3 Thank you all so much for that!:hugs::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same! I love having you ladies to talk to and confide in, and I love that none of you judge me for my craziness :wacko::haha: It gives me a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving :hugs:
> 
> Mizzy, I have everything crossed very tightly that af doesn't show for you! I reaalllyy hope this is your month <3 Stay away :witch:!!!!! Lots and lots of baby dust!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks sweety <3 I hope its my lucky month too! But I'm hoping ever MORE that its the lucky month for ALL of us <3 That would make it even more amazing! So far no sign of AF at all .. praying she stays away .. Happy Friday ladies .. at work at the moment but looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend <3Click to expand...

Yay for no af yet!!! :happydance: I would love it if this was a lucky, blessed cycle for all of us!!!! Have a great day at work, and I NEED to know when you're going to test if the :witch: doesn't show today :haha: Yes, I said NEED to know :haha: I feel so much hope at the moment, it's almost overwhelming <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Morning ladies,

Good luck to everyone testing soon!!! :dust:

I think I'm finally in the 2WW. Pretty sure I ovulated yesterday. We got some good bd'ing in last night and it was really, really nice ;) We really gave it our all this month, I hope it pays off

Hope everyone has a lovely day :hugs:


----------



## DD80

loulou82baby said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!!
> 
> My tests from this am aren't any darker, so I'm starting to think that I have bad tests. I'm not giving up hope until af shows, but I don't want to be totally ignorant either :dohh: I know I can see the lines in person and in picture, so they're definitely there, but if it was real, I'm pretty sure they would be more apparent now. I started testing 4 days ago, and hcg is supposed to dbl every 2 days, so my tests from today should be more obvious, but they're not :shrug: I still have some hope left since I'm only 10dpo :flower: I don't want to stress myself out because I'm already feeling a little emotional :blush: I know I should probably just stop poas, but I won't :haha: I think I'm going to pick up a couple different brands and see what happen with those, because I know if I get faint lines on those I'm not just dealing with bad tests. It could very well be chemical too (hopefully not!), but af isn't due until the 19th and that seems like ages away to wait :blush: lol...I'm going to try my hardest to stay positive and optimistic :) Thanks for listening to my rambles ladies, I hope you all have great days!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

We are here to listen and we are rooting for you! :hugs:

I have some more spotting this morning. Light, but there and some cramping which is how my period starts, so I really do think I'm out. :( I'm sad about it, but I have to remember that it's just may not be our time. :flower:


----------



## MizzyRoze

loulou82baby said:


> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzyRoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fertilemrytle said:
> 
> 
> seriously if ur preggnant U WILL KNOW stop reading into every little symptom. if u have to search that hard u aint pregnant. get over it
> 
> You sound like a peach. :):flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Where did this come from? How did I miss it? When was this from? I really have to see this with my own eyes lolClick to expand...
> 
> Her post got deleted :)Click to expand...
> 
> How did I miss this???? Of course the one day I'm away :haha:
> 
> Why is someone so unsupportive and rude in a ttc forum anyways? What is the motivation behind that? I'm guessing to belittle people to make herself feel better...and why would someone invade a threat with over 200 pages just to post a comment like that? Thank you to whoever reported her post and got it deleted :thumbup: And thanks for being supportive and not rude :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Probably a teenager. Who knows what motivates people? The important thing is we are here and we all care about each other. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I absolutely agree! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely trolling! She is rude, posting that in a TTC forum .. with the name "FertileMyrtle" .. just found that so ironic .. haha im wierd! Hope all you ladies are doing good this evening .. AF is due tomorrow .. Please keep your fingers fx'ed and prayers in mind that the ugly hag doesn't show her face .. Thanks for all the support <3 So glad i have you all .. the past year and a half trying has been so lonely honestly .. but since being here .. it has made it so much easier <3 Thank you all so much for that!:hugs::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same! I love having you ladies to talk to and confide in, and I love that none of you judge me for my craziness :wacko::haha: It gives me a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving :hugs:
> 
> Mizzy, I have everything crossed very tightly that af doesn't show for you! I reaalllyy hope this is your month <3 Stay away :witch:!!!!! Lots and lots of baby dust!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks sweety <3 I hope its my lucky month too! But I'm hoping ever MORE that its the lucky month for ALL of us <3 That would make it even more amazing! So far no sign of AF at all .. praying she stays away .. Happy Friday ladies .. at work at the moment but looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend <3Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for no af yet!!! :happydance: I would love it if this was a lucky, blessed cycle for all of us!!!! Have a great day at work, and I NEED to know when you're going to test if the :witch: doesn't show today :haha: Yes, I said NEED to know :haha: I feel so much hope at the moment, it's almost overwhelming <3Click to expand...

I will most DEFINITELY let you know if/when i'm testing <3 If there is absolutely no sign of her by the time i go to bed, I'll more than likely test in the morning .. Ugh i know i'll want to cave and test tonight .. but i know FMU is the best .. so today i'm just gonna rush to the bathroom every hour to check to see if AF started


----------



## loulou82baby

Mizzy- Hopefully no af??!!

Ok, sooooo I went and bought a bunch of different tests. Answer early results, FRER, $ store, and 1 FS (they only had 1 :growlmad:). I held my pee since fmu until about 2:30, so roughly 7hrs and 45 mins (which is longer than what I sleep at night lol, so my smu should technically have been more concentrated than my fmu). I took an ic, an answer, a $ store, and the FS at 2:30 and I timed all of them with their own proper times, and I came up with the same very faint lines on all of them, but the answer is barely there, I couldn't really see it in a picture :shrug: I'll try and upload photos later, my kids are being nosy right now :haha: So...in all of your lovely opinions, what on earth do you think is going on with me? I know I'm totally crazy :wacko: and I'm ok with that :winkwink:, but I feel especially crazy with all of this going on, and I have to draw the crazy line somewhere lol. I would just like your honest opinions, good or bad :) Please and thank you!! :flower:

On a side note, this was my best friends first cycle ttc. We started this cycle on the same day, but af paid her a visit today, my cycle is a bit longer than hers. She was super upset and going on and on about it taking forever and she feels like it's not going to happen, and I consoled and told her that sometimes ttc takes time (terrible answer, I know), and it will happen when it's meant to. On top of it, she told me the other day that she has a thyroid imbalance that she has medicine for, but doesn't take. I explained to her that this can cause temporary infertility or miscarriage if it's left untreated and that she should get it in check before even thinking about ttc, but it didn't seem to phase her :nope: Well, I tried talking to her about what I have going on and she basically said it's not meant to be this cycle (she hasn't been able to see the lines on any of my tests) and that I shouldn't be or get upset or discouraged, and then used my line about happening when it's meant to. I was trying to be understanding, and maybe I'm a bit hormonal :haha:, but I wanted to bring up (I kinda did nicely :blush:) that she just had a meltdown over her 1st cycle, and this was my 3rd cycle, and I'm 5 yrs older than her, and I'm over 31! It's a damn good thing there is no tone in a text message, because I think she'd be really upset with me. I just needed to vent ladies, thanks for listening, as always :hugs: and I'm sorry this is so long, I couldn't think of a shorter explanation lol. Maybe I am just being bitchy, but I feel like I'm giving her full support and she's kinda just blowing me off :shrug: Man, I got issues today! :blush::dohh::wacko::haha:


----------



## MizzyRoze

Hey LouLou! I'm so sorry to hear about the way your best friend is being. I mean i can empathize with her in a sense of her disappointment but at the same time, i believe she should be supportive of you just like you are of her :) And for goodness sake .. its 1 cycle! Its still so early on .. she has plenty of time and should make sure she is as healthy as possible prior to conceiving of course <3 As for me .. no sign of AF yet .. Hoping that all these crossed limbs and babydust has done the trick for me! Hehe .. I hope you all are having a great Friday! <3


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> Hey LouLou! I'm so sorry to hear about the way your best friend is being. I mean i can empathize with her in a sense of her disappointment but at the same time, i believe she should be supportive of you just like you are of her :) And for goodness sake .. its 1 cycle! Its still so early on .. she has plenty of time and should make sure she is as healthy as possible prior to conceiving of course <3 As for me .. no sign of AF yet .. Hoping that all these crossed limbs and babydust has done the trick for me! Hehe .. I hope you all are having a great Friday! <3

I'm getting excited for you! :happydance:

Thank you for understanding and I know I haven't been trying long, I was just hoping for more support from her. Oh well, I'm going to brush it off for now :) Positive thoughts :thumbup: Maybe I'll get better lines and not have to worry about it :winkwink:

Enjoy your night and keep us posted please, please, please :flower: :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

So I'm freaking out a little...oh and I got frisky this morning and when I went to clean up, it was pink when I wiped...so I'm trying to 
keep it together, but I'm guessing it isn't good :( af isn't due til the 19th and I usually have a 13 day lp, I'm only on 11dpo. Tests that didn't get darker and this? Chemical? Sorry for being such a downer ladies :(


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> So I'm freaking out a little...oh and I got frisky this morning and when I went to clean up, it was pink when I wiped...so I'm trying to
> keep it together, but I'm guessing it isn't good :( af isn't due til the 19th and I usually have a 13 day lp, I'm only on 11dpo. Tests that didn't get darker and this? Chemical? Sorry for being such a downer ladies :(

 Firstly, a lines a line. :hugs: I really hope it's not a chemical, fx for you big time.

Secondly, spotting is more common than you think and can happen for many reasons at any point of (possible) pregnancy.

Don't stress, just let nature take its course and we will help you deal with whatever the outcome, happy or sad. 

And as for your friend, just let her get on with it. You're being a good friend, be strong :bodyb:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Lots of women spot after DTD, so don't let that get ya down!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Loulou a line is a line. I get ur friend though. Ladies that have not gone through ttc never get it, they are always shocked when they have unprotected sex for the first time and no BFP.....they go through that melt down. But u have more experience so just bite ur lip and let her go through the motion. That aside u just relax and enjoy ur line get darker x


----------



## loulou82baby

Thank you so much ladies! :) I'm trying to relax and not stress...I was just totally shocked when it happened. The only other time that's ever happened to me was when I was 6mos preggo with my dd and ended up in the hospital, but all ended up ok. I wish I was getting darker lines for positive affirmation :shrug: We'll see what happens I suppose! Thank you for all the support and I'm sorry for being such a worry wart drama queen! You ladies are the best! :flower: 

Mizzy- any news hun? Hopefully good? <3

Happy Saturday ladies, I hope you all have a great day! :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Oh loulou, where is that pic u promised?


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> Oh loulou, where is that pic u promised?

I will post in a bit, but there's not too much too see lol. Idk if I even got good pics when I poas this morning...it was 5:30am and I was half asleep :sleep: I'll check it out and post when I get off the phone with my mom :thumbup:


----------



## loulou82baby

I have already said there's not much to look at, but here goes :)

These first 2 pics are from yesterday:

View attachment 699395


View attachment 699397


These 3 pics are from fmu this morning:

View attachment 699399


View attachment 699401


View attachment 699403


And I'll post another with the $ store one I just did


----------



## loulou82baby

And...these 2 are the $ store I just took:

View attachment 699405


View attachment 699407


I really don't see too much, but I'll keep poas anyways :haha:

Thanks for looking ladies :flower:

edit: By the way, as you can see in most of the pics that the tests are very wet, these pics were all taken at around 3-7 mins, I didn't take any pics after that to avoid evap confusion :wacko: :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

thanks for posting loulou. got everything crossed for u hun x. how many dpo r u today?


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> thanks for posting loulou. got everything crossed for u hun x. how many dpo r u today?

11dpo...I've had no more pink spotting or whatever it was, it was only that one time. I "feel" different this month (it could totally be different pms symptoms), but I also feel like af could start anytime. I'm kind-of crampy and keep feeling "wet" and I keep getting constipated, which is totally unusual for me. The not knowing really drives me crazy, and I feel bad for putting my craziness on you ladies! I am soooo very thankful for the support though! :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't checked in for the past few days, been crazy busy at work and my hubby's been on night shift all week so it's been exhausting. How is everyone doing? Me, currently 2dpo and having a bit of cramping, otherwise feel fine. 

We had our family Christmas photos done today...here are a few. My son just gets cuter everyday :)
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't checked in for the past few days, been crazy busy at work and my hubby's been on night shift all week so it's been exhausting. How is everyone doing? Me, currently 2dpo and having a bit of cramping, otherwise feel fine.
> 
> We had our family Christmas photos done today...here are a few. My son just gets cuter everyday :)

What a wonderful photo! :) He is a cutie pie :)


----------



## Pickletilly

Fingers crossed tightly for you Lou :flower:

I'm really confused with my charts, I've had a kind of steady temp until yesterday morning it rocketed and this mornings is still up there. My opk is still neg everyday. I've got a feeling the sudden change is due to having a bad cold, I'm really hoping it is as we haven't given it our all especially since I'm ill, we fell out of the every other day routine. And my preseed _just_ arrived. Please don't be o :nope: surely it's too early? I usually o around cd19. So I've discarded the temps, do you think that's right to do? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/489cf4//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> Fingers crossed tightly for you Lou :flower:
> 
> I'm really confused with my charts, I've had a kind of steady temp until yesterday morning it rocketed and this mornings is still up there. My opk is still neg everyday. I've got a feeling the sudden change is due to having a bad cold, I'm really hoping it is as we haven't given it our all especially since I'm ill, we fell out of the every other day routine. And my preseed _just_ arrived. Please don't be o :nope: surely it's too early? I usually o around cd19. So I've discarded the temps, do you think that's right to do?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/489cf4//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

You can discard it for now and always try and add it in in a few days and see what happens? If you add it in, I would definitely note that you were ill and check the fever box in symptoms. If you haven't had a +opk, I would think you still have time to get some good :sex: in (and yay! preseed :haha:)! I definitely don't think you missed it, I know we always worry tho :flower: I'm sorry you aren't feeling well Pickle, I hope you feel better really soon! My "getting a cold feeling" hasn't gotten any worse, but it's still there with the stuffy nose, sneezing, congestion, coughing, and pain in my head/ears when bending over. It's the worst in the morning, but I'm very thankful it hasn't progressed :) I'm sorry it did for you hun! Lots of rest and liquids, get well soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

How you doing Lou? 

How is everyone else?

Me, I'm 3dpo and having a bit of cramping, but it's manageable.


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> How you doing Lou?
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Me, I'm 3dpo and having a bit of cramping, but it's manageable.

I'm doing ok, trying to wait patiently *tapping fingers* until af is due on Tuesday. I have no idea what's going on with me and the faint tests, but I've had enough, and I want answers lol.

I'm sorry about your cramping hun! Hopefully it leads to a really nice bfp for you :) FX'd!!! Lots of baby dust!!! :dust:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Loulou how are u? Did u test again today? How is the line? Getting any darker?


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> Loulou how are u? Did u test again today? How is the line? Getting any darker?

I'm doing ok. I did, but it's definitely not darker! This is so confusing...how do they stay the same for so long? I know there has to be a reason to get lines on all these tests, but I'm wondering if it's for a reason other than being pregnant, hence why they aren't getting darker??? Or we all have really bad line eye lol and are imagining them :haha:

How are you hun? You're 12 dpo today too? When is af due for you?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Lou - hope AF stays away for you and you get a BFP really soon! :hugs:

My cramps aren't that noticeable, only because I'm symptom spotting lol. Otherwise I feel fine. Feel like my cycles are slowly getting back to normal. Hopefully it's a sign of good things to come :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Loulou how are u? Did u test again today? How is the line? Getting any darker?
> 
> I'm doing ok. I did, but it's definitely not darker! This is so confusing...how do they stay the same for so long? I know there has to be a reason to get lines on all these tests, but I'm wondering if it's for a reason other than being pregnant, hence why they aren't getting darker??? Or we all have really bad line eye lol and are imagining them :haha:
> 
> How are you hun? You're 12 dpo today too? When is af due for you?Click to expand...

Af arrived this morning a day early. But i am k. On to next cycle


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Loulou how are u? Did u test again today? How is the line? Getting any darker?
> 
> I'm doing ok. I did, but it's definitely not darker! This is so confusing...how do they stay the same for so long? I know there has to be a reason to get lines on all these tests, but I'm wondering if it's for a reason other than being pregnant, hence why they aren't getting darker??? Or we all have really bad line eye lol and are imagining them :haha:
> 
> How are you hun? You're 12 dpo today too? When is af due for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Af arrived this morning a day early. But i am k. On to next cycleClick to expand...

I'm sorry love! I'm loving the pma though! :flower::hugs:

I've noticed some more pink/brown cm when checking my cp, so I'm guessing af is on her way soon, she's due tomorrow. I've given up the tests, unless af doesn't show by tomorrow night (which I'm sure she will, but I'm trying to remain hopeful :) ) This cycle has been such a roller coaster! :wacko: I think I'm going to take a cycle off because if I conceived in December, I would be due right at my ds's b-day. Then I can try January because it would put my due date right in between my kids b-day's. If that doesn't happen, we may wait until April to try again, just to avoid being due around the holiday craziness lol


----------



## loulou82baby

Happy Monday ladies! :flower: I hope you all have a great day!

Mizzy- What's going on lady? I'm hoping for some good news <3

Pickle- Did you O yet? How's the preseed-do you like it?

Denyse- Any new symptoms?

Kk- How are you feeling?


----------



## MizzyRoze

loulou82baby said:


> Happy Monday ladies! :flower: I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> Mizzy- What's going on lady? I'm hoping for some good news <3
> 
> Pickle- Did you O yet? How's the preseed-do you like it?
> 
> Denyse- Any new symptoms?
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling?

Hey LouLou :) So AF arrived yesterday .. 2 days late .. but I'm happy to at least know so that i can get on with the next cycle :) I was thinking about taking the next month off .. because of the holidays .. just wanna be stress free .. Lol .. and I haven't been able to get a BFP in 21 months .. so I'm thinking that not worrying about it for a month isn't going to make a difference really :-/ .. Definitely still have fx'ed for you though! And all you other ladies! :hugs::dust:


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> Happy Monday ladies! :flower: I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> Mizzy- What's going on lady? I'm hoping for some good news <3
> 
> Pickle- Did you O yet? How's the preseed-do you like it?
> 
> Denyse- Any new symptoms?
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling?


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/489cf4//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

I don't thinkkkkk soooooo. No freakin idea tbh. 
I hope not. Temp is crazyyyyyy. Don't think I can go by my chart this cycle. Opk was tiny bit darker yesterday (still faint so neg) however today it's fainter. :shrug: waiting game. I'm still swamped with a cold so haven't bd with preseed yet. Or bd at all. Tonight is the night cause although I feel awful, I want a damn bean in my belly! My cm has changed, yesterday was tiny bit of white lotiony stuff, today is a bit more in quantity, white, sticky but with some stretch to it so I'm hopinggggggg it's gearing up to turn EWCM. Fx!

Lou your faint lines are puzzling. Don't give up hope until the witch rears her butt ugly head! Waiting game for you too :hugs:


----------



## DD80

Hey guys! I was away for the weekend. AF showed up on Saturday. Oh well, on to next month...

Loulou and Mizzy, I'm sad that AF came to your houses too. :( I guess we are cycle buddies again. I'm glad to have buddies, but I'd rather have BFP for you guys. :hugs:

So, now we wait for the ladies who O'd! Denyse, Pickle, Dream...we are all waiting for you! A new round of excitement begins! :)


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Happy Monday ladies! :flower: I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> Mizzy- What's going on lady? I'm hoping for some good news <3
> 
> Pickle- Did you O yet? How's the preseed-do you like it?
> 
> Denyse- Any new symptoms?
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/489cf4//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I don't thinkkkkk soooooo. No freakin idea tbh.
> I hope not. Temp is crazyyyyyy. Don't think I can go by my chart this cycle. Opk was tiny bit darker yesterday (still faint so neg) however today it's fainter. :shrug: waiting game. I'm still swamped with a cold so haven't bd with preseed yet. Or bd at all. Tonight is the night cause although I feel awful, I want a damn bean in my belly! My cm has changed, yesterday was tiny bit of white lotiony stuff, today is a bit more in quantity, white, sticky but with some stretch to it so I'm hopinggggggg it's gearing up to turn EWCM. Fx!
> 
> Lou your faint lines are puzzling. Don't give up hope until the witch rears her butt ugly head! Waiting game for you too :hugs:Click to expand...

Looking at your chart, you had a similar rise then big dip last month and that was your ovulation day. Get BDing NOW! Today.


----------



## Pickletilly

DD80 said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Happy Monday ladies! :flower: I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> Mizzy- What's going on lady? I'm hoping for some good news <3
> 
> Pickle- Did you O yet? How's the preseed-do you like it?
> 
> Denyse- Any new symptoms?
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/489cf4//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I don't thinkkkkk soooooo. No freakin idea tbh.
> I hope not. Temp is crazyyyyyy. Don't think I can go by my chart this cycle. Opk was tiny bit darker yesterday (still faint so neg) however today it's fainter. :shrug: waiting game. I'm still swamped with a cold so haven't bd with preseed yet. Or bd at all. Tonight is the night cause although I feel awful, I want a damn bean in my belly! My cm has changed, yesterday was tiny bit of white lotiony stuff, today is a bit more in quantity, white, sticky but with some stretch to it so I'm hopinggggggg it's gearing up to turn EWCM. Fx!
> 
> Lou your faint lines are puzzling. Don't give up hope until the witch rears her butt ugly head! Waiting game for you too :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Looking at your chart, you had a similar rise then big dip last month and that was your ovulation day. Get BDing NOW! Today.Click to expand...

You're right, although this is a much bigger rise and dip, a lot earlier, and opk are negative, almost no line, and no o pain which I usually get. So I'm going to bd tonight but I think I'm still waiting on o really. I think my sketchy temps are due to my bad cold as I've been hot, cold, sweating and shivering kinda thing. So fx o is on its way, not passing :coffee: if my opk was positive I'd be getting OH home early lol.


----------



## DD80

Pickle, you are right. However, they say it's best to start about 5 days before. Now is your window. Get to havin fun!


----------



## Pickletilly

DD80 said:


> Pickle, you are right. However, they say it's best to start about 5 days before. Now is your window. Get to havin fun!

:happydance: thanks for the positivity! He's due home in 5mins.. :happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mizzy - sorry to hear about AF :( Good luck next cycle hun!

Lou - how are you?

I'm 4dpo, and don't have much cramping or anything else. Start testing in 5 days.

How is everyone else?


----------



## loulou82baby

MizzyRoze said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Happy Monday ladies! :flower: I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> Mizzy- What's going on lady? I'm hoping for some good news <3
> 
> Pickle- Did you O yet? How's the preseed-do you like it?
> 
> Denyse- Any new symptoms?
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling?
> 
> Hey LouLou :) So AF arrived yesterday .. 2 days late .. but I'm happy to at least know so that i can get on with the next cycle :) I was thinking about taking the next month off .. because of the holidays .. just wanna be stress free .. Lol .. and I haven't been able to get a BFP in 21 months .. so I'm thinking that not worrying about it for a month isn't going to make a difference really :-/ .. Definitely still have fx'ed for you though! And all you other ladies! :hugs::dust:Click to expand...

I'm sorry af got you hun! :hugs: You have a great outlook tho, and not stressing for a month definitely can't hurt hun <3 Thanks for your support, I have a feeling the :witch: is on her way with this spotting I've been having for 3 days, since the last time we bd'ed :dohh: If she shows, I'm taking a break for a cycle too :) :hugs: 



Pickletilly said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Happy Monday ladies! :flower: I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> Mizzy- What's going on lady? I'm hoping for some good news <3
> 
> Pickle- Did you O yet? How's the preseed-do you like it?
> 
> Denyse- Any new symptoms?
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/489cf4//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I don't thinkkkkk soooooo. No freakin idea tbh.
> I hope not. Temp is crazyyyyyy. Don't think I can go by my chart this cycle. Opk was tiny bit darker yesterday (still faint so neg) however today it's fainter. :shrug: waiting game. I'm still swamped with a cold so haven't bd with preseed yet. Or bd at all. Tonight is the night cause although I feel awful, I want a damn bean in my belly! My cm has changed, yesterday was tiny bit of white lotiony stuff, today is a bit more in quantity, white, sticky but with some stretch to it so I'm hopinggggggg it's gearing up to turn EWCM. Fx!
> 
> 
> Lou your faint lines are puzzling. Don't give up hope until the witch rears her butt ugly head! Waiting game for you too :hugs:Click to expand...

Your chart looks as wacky as mine! :wacko: I would have to say that your cold has definitely affected your temps and o. Sounds like you're gearing up tho, so get to feeling better so you can start the :sex: marathon! 

I am beyond confuzzled! I never expected to have such false positives/crazy symptoms. I mean, I know ttc can make us crazy, and crazy can create symptoms, but how does it create lines? If it was one brand test then I'd be more understanding of a bad batch, but I've taken 6 brands of tests, 4 of which had definite faint lines, and the other 2 having questionable very, very faint lines...I am totally baffled and going on a poas strike :haha: :dohh: Thank you for being supportive of my craziness! :hugs:



DD80 said:


> Hey guys! I was away for the weekend. AF showed up on Saturday. Oh well, on to next month...
> 
> Loulou and Mizzy, I'm sad that AF came to your houses too. :( I guess we are cycle buddies again. I'm glad to have buddies, but I'd rather have BFP for you guys. :hugs:
> 
> So, now we wait for the ladies who O'd! Denyse, Pickle, Dream...we are all waiting for you! A new round of excitement begins! :)

I'm sorry the :witch: got you hun! :hugs: The waiting game begins...again! :dohh:

The :witch: hasn't gotten me yet, my spotting has yet again stopped, but I'm sure by tomorrow morning she'll be here with a vengeance :growlmad: It's so frustrating to "feel" preggo and wait for af to show...:brat: < that's how I feel lol :haha: I am thankful to have cycle buddies tho! Thank you for being supportive of me :hugs: And, even though I'm going to take a cycle off, I will be here to support the rest of you ladies in your waiting game :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

DenyseGiguere said:


> Mizzy - sorry to hear about AF :( Good luck next cycle hun!
> 
> Lou - how are you?
> 
> I'm 4dpo, and don't have much cramping or anything else. Start testing in 5 days.
> 
> How is everyone else?

I'm excited for your tests! 

I think I about summed up my negativity in my last post lol :haha: Trying to stay positive tho! :hugs:


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Happy Monday ladies! :flower: I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> Mizzy- What's going on lady? I'm hoping for some good news <3
> 
> Pickle- Did you O yet? How's the preseed-do you like it?
> 
> Denyse- Any new symptoms?
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling?

I'm doing good, my abdomen is quite sore and tender today, but I did my Christmas Mini's from 10am-5pm yesterday and it was a lot of squatting and standing...so I think my uterus is a bit peeved at me. My husband bought me a pair of seabands earlier last week so I wore them all day yesterday to keep the nausea at bay. Still waiting on my Medicaid to come through, they need proof of pregnancy now, and the blood test are not sufficient evidence. (wtf.) so I am calling the first choice center tomorrow and seeing if they will do a scan for me. Fingers crossed cause I just want to know that everything is ok in there...I worry that something could be wrong, just cause I am a worrier by nature. We were supposed to tell the family this coming Sunday that I'm PG, but if I don't get a scan before then I told the hubs I'd rather not say anything. Cause I don't want to be all "Ta-Da!!!" till I know its all kosher in there.

Sorry the witch is making her rounds with some of you ladies. I really think that she needs to be put on Santa's Naughty List.


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:


> Hey guys! I was away for the weekend. AF showed up on Saturday. Oh well, on to next month...
> 
> Loulou and Mizzy, I'm sad that AF came to your houses too. :( I guess we are cycle buddies again. I'm glad to have buddies, but I'd rather have BFP for you guys. :hugs:
> 
> So, now we wait for the ladies who O'd! Denyse, Pickle, Dream...we are all waiting for you! A new round of excitement begins! :)

I am glad the cycles are spread out enough between you ladies, I think that helps when AF rears her ugly head...it's depressing but watching the next set of ladies get ready for testing is a good distraction to get that PMA back in order. We are so due for some more sticky beans so I am hoping that the next few weeks brings some good news, and that December brings us a batch of Christmas cookies!!


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Happy Monday ladies! :flower: I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> Mizzy- What's going on lady? I'm hoping for some good news <3
> 
> Pickle- Did you O yet? How's the preseed-do you like it?
> 
> Denyse- Any new symptoms?
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling?
> 
> I'm doing good, my abdomen is quite sore and tender today, but I did my Christmas Mini's from 10am-5pm yesterday and it was a lot of squatting and standing...so I think my uterus is a bit peeved at me. My husband bought me a pair of seabands earlier last week so I wore them all day yesterday to keep the nausea at bay. Still waiting on my Medicaid to come through, they need proof of pregnancy now, and the blood test are not sufficient evidence. (wtf.) so I am calling the first choice center tomorrow and seeing if they will do a scan for me. Fingers crossed cause I just want to know that everything is ok in there...I worry that something could be wrong, just cause I am a worrier by nature. We were supposed to tell the family this coming Sunday that I'm PG, but if I don't get a scan before then I told the hubs I'd rather not say anything. Cause I don't want to be all "Ta-Da!!!" till I know its all kosher in there.
> 
> Sorry the witch is making her rounds with some of you ladies. I really think that she needs to be put on Santa's Naughty List.Click to expand...

So the seabands work? That's really cool! Stop pissing your uterus off, try to keep the peace with her :haha: How on earth aren't bloods sufficient evidence? I never had a problem with getting Medicaid for my pregnancy with my DD. The ob confirmed a + pee test and I got Medicaid immediately, before my bloods were even processed. But, that was also almost 12 yrs ago, and I'm sure times have changed! I totally understand worrying, that's my middle name :haha: I agree with you on waiting for a scan before letting the cat outta the bag, I have a 12 wk rule on spilling the beans and I had scans every 4 weeks. I'm sure all is well with your little bean, but nothing beats the positive affirmation from the dr.! Hopefully they get you in really soon. :hugs:

I think she definitely needs to be on the naughty list! She is rotten and rude, interrupting the game plan like she does!


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Happy Monday ladies! :flower: I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> Mizzy- What's going on lady? I'm hoping for some good news <3
> 
> Pickle- Did you O yet? How's the preseed-do you like it?
> 
> Denyse- Any new symptoms?
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling?
> 
> I'm doing good, my abdomen is quite sore and tender today, but I did my Christmas Mini's from 10am-5pm yesterday and it was a lot of squatting and standing...so I think my uterus is a bit peeved at me. My husband bought me a pair of seabands earlier last week so I wore them all day yesterday to keep the nausea at bay. Still waiting on my Medicaid to come through, they need proof of pregnancy now, and the blood test are not sufficient evidence. (wtf.) so I am calling the first choice center tomorrow and seeing if they will do a scan for me. Fingers crossed cause I just want to know that everything is ok in there...I worry that something could be wrong, just cause I am a worrier by nature. We were supposed to tell the family this coming Sunday that I'm PG, but if I don't get a scan before then I told the hubs I'd rather not say anything. Cause I don't want to be all "Ta-Da!!!" till I know its all kosher in there.
> 
> Sorry the witch is making her rounds with some of you ladies. I really think that she needs to be put on Santa's Naughty List.Click to expand...
> 
> So the seabands work? That's really cool! Stop pissing your uterus off, try to keep the peace with her :haha: How on earth aren't bloods sufficient evidence? I never had a problem with getting Medicaid for my pregnancy with my DD. The ob confirmed a + pee test and I got Medicaid immediately, before my bloods were even processed. But, that was also almost 12 yrs ago, and I'm sure times have changed! I totally understand worrying, that's my middle name :haha: I agree with you on waiting for a scan before letting the cat outta the bag, I have a 12 wk rule on spilling the beans and I had scans every 4 weeks. I'm sure all is well with your little bean, but nothing beats the positive affirmation from the dr.! Hopefully they get you in really soon. :hugs:
> 
> I think she definitely needs to be on the naughty list! She is rotten and rude, interrupting the game plan like she does!Click to expand...

Yeah apparently since the bloods doesn't show a due date (all it shows were levels) it wasn't worthy of the Medicaid stamp. I was like look...I will bring an un opened test and pee on it right in front of you...apparently that doesn't work either.

seabands are amazing....in love!!

I am so blah today I need to get some energy and wake up :coffee: I decided to hold off picture editing today and just relax...which to me relaxing involves laying in bed all day long watching scrubs


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Happy Monday ladies! :flower: I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> Mizzy- What's going on lady? I'm hoping for some good news <3
> 
> Pickle- Did you O yet? How's the preseed-do you like it?
> 
> Denyse- Any new symptoms?
> 
> Kk- How are you feeling?
> 
> I'm doing good, my abdomen is quite sore and tender today, but I did my Christmas Mini's from 10am-5pm yesterday and it was a lot of squatting and standing...so I think my uterus is a bit peeved at me. My husband bought me a pair of seabands earlier last week so I wore them all day yesterday to keep the nausea at bay. Still waiting on my Medicaid to come through, they need proof of pregnancy now, and the blood test are not sufficient evidence. (wtf.) so I am calling the first choice center tomorrow and seeing if they will do a scan for me. Fingers crossed cause I just want to know that everything is ok in there...I worry that something could be wrong, just cause I am a worrier by nature. We were supposed to tell the family this coming Sunday that I'm PG, but if I don't get a scan before then I told the hubs I'd rather not say anything. Cause I don't want to be all "Ta-Da!!!" till I know its all kosher in there.
> 
> Sorry the witch is making her rounds with some of you ladies. I really think that she needs to be put on Santa's Naughty List.Click to expand...
> 
> So the seabands work? That's really cool! Stop pissing your uterus off, try to keep the peace with her :haha: How on earth aren't bloods sufficient evidence? I never had a problem with getting Medicaid for my pregnancy with my DD. The ob confirmed a + pee test and I got Medicaid immediately, before my bloods were even processed. But, that was also almost 12 yrs ago, and I'm sure times have changed! I totally understand worrying, that's my middle name :haha: I agree with you on waiting for a scan before letting the cat outta the bag, I have a 12 wk rule on spilling the beans and I had scans every 4 weeks. I'm sure all is well with your little bean, but nothing beats the positive affirmation from the dr.! Hopefully they get you in really soon. :hugs:
> 
> I think she definitely needs to be on the naughty list! She is rotten and rude, interrupting the game plan like she does!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah apparently since the bloods doesn't show a due date (all it shows were levels) it wasn't worthy of the Medicaid stamp. I was like look...I will bring an un opened test and pee on it right in front of you...apparently that doesn't work either.
> 
> seabands are amazing....in love!!
> 
> I am so blah today I need to get some energy and wake up :coffee: I decided to hold off picture editing today and just relax...which to me relaxing involves laying in bed all day long watching scrubsClick to expand...

You deserve to relax! Give the uterus a rest :winkwink: I did that yesterday, but cried to Xmas movies all day and then Swamp Pawn at night :haha: 

They are ridiculous! Your eggo is obviously preggo...:dohh: You would think it would be as simple as an ob saying, "edd is...". I went to the ob as soon as I found out and they just back billed Medicaid because Medicaid goes back 3 mos I think...

Good info on the seabands just incase, thanks! :hugs:


----------



## DD80

Oh Ms. Krissy...I'm so happy for you. :hugs: :flower: I hope you get the medicaid situation worked out - that sucks. :growlmad:


----------



## DD80

Hey Dream - what do you think about starting a new thread once we hit December? I was thinking, that way, we could all move to a new thread and maybe get some newbies? I don't know. What does everyone else think?


----------



## loulou82baby

DD80 said:


> Hey Dream - what do you think about starting a new thread once we hit December? I was thinking, that way, we could all move to a new thread and maybe get some newbies? I don't know. What does everyone else think?

Anything works for me! :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

:ninja:Just let me know! That way I can continue to stalk you guys :flasher: (haha a use for THAT smiley!)


----------



## DD80

I feel like a new thread will get some good mojo flying around again. I'm sure we could benefit from a fresh start. :)

And Krissy...LOL. I love them both, but the dancing ninja is too cute.


----------



## loulou82baby

I woke up to the most wicked :witch: that has ever come to visit! It's like someone opened the flood gates or the dam broke! :blush: I'm used to heavy af, but this is worse than usual...back with a vengeance! :haha: I am happy to be out of limbo tho :flower:

I am taking December off to avoid being due at the same time I was due with my DS. I just figured it out and I would be due around August 29th if I did conceive in December, and I was due August 30th with DS (had him September 4th, I had to be induced with both kids). I don't want to rain on his birthday parade, so I'll just take a cycle break to relax :coffee: Hopefully we'll get lucky in January :) then we would have a b-day in the beginning of Sept, due around the end of Sept/start of Oct, and one at the end of Oct. That sounds good to me :) If we don't have baby luck then we'll probably wait until April/May to try again (that seems like forever away!) I will be here to cheer you ladies on though! I'm sending you all off my baby dust :dust: and luck for December!

Happy Tuesday ladies! :flower: I hope you have great days! :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

loulou82baby said:


> I woke up to the most wicked :witch: that has ever come to visit! It's like someone opened the flood gates or the dam broke! :blush: I'm used to heavy af, but this is worse than usual...back with a vengeance! :haha: I am happy to be out of limbo tho :flower:
> 
> I am taking December off to avoid being due at the same time I was due with my DS. I just figured it out and I would be due around August 29th if I did conceive in December, and I was due August 30th with DS (had him September 4th, I had to be induced with both kids). I don't want to rain on his birthday parade, so I'll just take a cycle break to relax :coffee: Hopefully we'll get lucky in January :) then we would have a b-day in the beginning of Sept, due around the end of Sept/start of Oct, and one at the end of Oct. That sounds good to me :) If we don't have baby luck then we'll probably wait until April/May to try again (that seems like forever away!) I will be here to cheer you ladies on though! I'm sending you all off my baby dust :dust: and luck for December!
> 
> Happy Tuesday ladies! :flower: I hope you have great days! :hugs:



Awww Lou sorry to hear about the horrible :witch: showing up. She's evil!!! :hugs:

I'm 5dpo today, and having some cramping. Not too painful, but noticable. Other than that I feel fine. Waiting patiently to test lol.

How is everyone else doing today? Lots of :dust:


----------



## mirandaprice

Hey Ladies, sorry I disappeared for a while. I had a pretty depressing week after my chemical, my hubby said he wanted to wait a few months to try again, and it put me into a really dark mood :cry:

Friday the 15th I spent all day with my sister in the hospital, she gave birth to a perfectly healthy baby girl, 7lbs 9oz, and as overjoyed as I was at that, I went home all sad, cause hubby still wanted to wait.

But I guess I must of made him feel guilty, or he was tired of me being mopey, cause it seems he's decided to start trying again! :happydance: And I'm thinking just in time too!

I don't know if my cycle will be normal or not, but I assume it will be after reading plenty of posts online...which means if I started bleeding Mon the 4th, my O date should of been around the 17th... Im keeping fingers X'd that's the correct date and not sooner. I'm happy to be back in the game none the less :blush:

I think I caught up reading all the posts I missed, congrats to all the BFPs! And hopefully many more to come!!

As for the girl posting that negativity on here....:dohh: shame on her. Some people are just nasty like that. Maybe she just needs a :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

loulou82baby said:


> I woke up to the most wicked :witch: that has ever come to visit! It's like someone opened the flood gates or the dam broke! :blush: I'm used to heavy af, but this is worse than usual...back with a vengeance! :haha: I am happy to be out of limbo tho :flower:
> 
> I am taking December off to avoid being due at the same time I was due with my DS. I just figured it out and I would be due around August 29th if I did conceive in December, and I was due August 30th with DS (had him September 4th, I had to be induced with both kids). I don't want to rain on his birthday parade, so I'll just take a cycle break to relax :coffee: Hopefully we'll get lucky in January :) then we would have a b-day in the beginning of Sept, due around the end of Sept/start of Oct, and one at the end of Oct. That sounds good to me :) If we don't have baby luck then we'll probably wait until April/May to try again (that seems like forever away!) I will be here to cheer you ladies on though! I'm sending you all off my baby dust :dust: and luck for December!
> 
> Happy Tuesday ladies! :flower: I hope you have great days! :hugs:

The TWW is hard enough, I send you lots of strength having to put of another month. Hopefully lots and lots of :dust: January for you! :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mirandaprice said:


> Hey Ladies, sorry I disappeared for a while. I had a pretty depressing week after my chemical, my hubby said he wanted to wait a few months to try again, and it put me into a really dark mood :cry:
> 
> Friday the 15th I spent all day with my sister in the hospital, she gave birth to a perfectly healthy baby girl, 7lbs 9oz, and as overjoyed as I was at that, I went home all sad, cause hubby still wanted to wait.
> 
> But I guess I must of made him feel guilty, or he was tired of me being mopey, cause it seems he's decided to start trying again! :happydance: And I'm thinking just in time too!
> 
> I don't know if my cycle will be normal or not, but I assume it will be after reading plenty of posts online...which means if I started bleeding Mon the 4th, my O date should of been around the 17th... Im keeping fingers X'd that's the correct date and not sooner. I'm happy to be back in the game none the less :blush:
> 
> I think I caught up reading all the posts I missed, congrats to all the BFPs! And hopefully many more to come!!
> 
> As for the girl posting that negativity on here....:dohh: shame on her. Some people are just nasty like that. Maybe she just needs a :hugs:

Did I miss something? Who was posting negatively? Nothing but positivity wanted here!! :)

Glad to hear your hubby changed your mind and you are both ready to try again. Wish you nothing but the best of luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Pickletilly

Oh no Lou! What was with those lines!! I'm sure it wasn't line eye we all thought it was there! Though you're taking a small break, please stick around, you have a great positive outlook :kiss:

My opk is a weeeee bit darker today! :happydance: 
We bd last night, obviously opk still isn't positive, so when should we start bd everyday? I don't want to not do it tonight and my surge sneak up on me while I'm asleep and miss it, or like it has before get half way to pos line and then just disappear next day, but I don't want to overdo it as that decreases quality of :spermy: sooo I'm not sure what to do. I guess I will do another opk later but if it isn't as dark as control line should I bother? When are you supposed to start the 3 day bd thing :wacko:


----------



## loulou82baby

mirandaprice said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> I woke up to the most wicked :witch: that has ever come to visit! It's like someone opened the flood gates or the dam broke! :blush: I'm used to heavy af, but this is worse than usual...back with a vengeance! :haha: I am happy to be out of limbo tho :flower:
> 
> I am taking December off to avoid being due at the same time I was due with my DS. I just figured it out and I would be due around August 29th if I did conceive in December, and I was due August 30th with DS (had him September 4th, I had to be induced with both kids). I don't want to rain on his birthday parade, so I'll just take a cycle break to relax :coffee: Hopefully we'll get lucky in January :) then we would have a b-day in the beginning of Sept, due around the end of Sept/start of Oct, and one at the end of Oct. That sounds good to me :) If we don't have baby luck then we'll probably wait until April/May to try again (that seems like forever away!) I will be here to cheer you ladies on though! I'm sending you all off my baby dust :dust: and luck for December!
> 
> Happy Tuesday ladies! :flower: I hope you have great days! :hugs:
> 
> The TWW is hard enough, I send you lots of strength having to put of another month. Hopefully lots and lots of :dust: January for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Miranda! Welcome back! I'm so glad your DH changed his mind, sometimes I don't think they realize how very important this is to us :shrug: I think they just view time more loosely than we do, but I'm glad he's come around for you :hugs: I've heard you are more fertile for a couple of cycles after a loss (I'm sorry again :hugs:), so I'm sending you some really super sticky baby dust! :dust: :dust: :dust: Have you thought of getting some cheap opk's to try and track o? I found it very confusing at first, but helpful after I figured it out. I ordered the wondfo opk's off ebay for cheap, or they have some at the $ store. It just gives a better idea of when to really get in :sex: mode :haha: Best of luck to you hun! :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> Oh no Lou! What was with those lines!! I'm sure it wasn't line eye we all thought it was there! Though you're taking a small break, please stick around, you have a great positive outlook :kiss:
> 
> My opk is a weeeee bit darker today! :happydance:
> We bd last night, obviously opk still isn't positive, so when should we start bd everyday? I don't want to not do it tonight and my surge sneak up on me while I'm asleep and miss it, or like it has before get half way to pos line and then just disappear next day, but I don't want to overdo it as that decreases quality of :spermy: sooo I'm not sure what to do. I guess I will do another opk later but if it isn't as dark as control line should I bother? When are you supposed to start the 3 day bd thing :wacko:

I'm not sure about the lines :shrug: Possible chemical? Looking back at my tests, the darkest lines (still faint) were from 12dpo fmu, so idk?...I know we all saw them that's what's making me lean more towards a chemical. Even my OH saw them, but he thinks it's a fluke :shrug: Like I said before, if it was one brand of test with lines it'd be one thing, but I had several, they just never progressed...I cant change it, so all that left is moving on :flower: I'm not going anywhere Pickle! I'd miss you ladies way too much :haha: I enjoy chatting with you girls all the time, not just when I'm being crazy :wacko::haha: And, since I'm going to be nice and relaxed in December, I'm going to be raining positivity all over this thread :hugs:

Listen to your body Pickle...You know yourself the best! Take your body's signs and couple it with your tests and you should have a good idea :) If your opk's are starting to get darker I would bd every day just to be safe. Keep at least 24hrs in between bd so the swimmers can recharge :thumbup: Like you said, you've had super fast surges before and you don't want to miss it, so bd! If bding every day was bad, they wouldn't tell you to do it in your most fertile window lol. Stop worrying so much (stress is bad mmm...k) and go jump your hubby :haha: :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

loulou82baby said:


> mirandaprice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> I woke up to the most wicked :witch: that has ever come to visit! It's like someone opened the flood gates or the dam broke! :blush: I'm used to heavy af, but this is worse than usual...back with a vengeance! :haha: I am happy to be out of limbo tho :flower:
> 
> I am taking December off to avoid being due at the same time I was due with my DS. I just figured it out and I would be due around August 29th if I did conceive in December, and I was due August 30th with DS (had him September 4th, I had to be induced with both kids). I don't want to rain on his birthday parade, so I'll just take a cycle break to relax :coffee: Hopefully we'll get lucky in January :) then we would have a b-day in the beginning of Sept, due around the end of Sept/start of Oct, and one at the end of Oct. That sounds good to me :) If we don't have baby luck then we'll probably wait until April/May to try again (that seems like forever away!) I will be here to cheer you ladies on though! I'm sending you all off my baby dust :dust: and luck for December!
> 
> Happy Tuesday ladies! :flower: I hope you have great days! :hugs:
> 
> The TWW is hard enough, I send you lots of strength having to put of another month. Hopefully lots and lots of :dust: January for you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Miranda! Welcome back! I'm so glad your DH changed his mind, sometimes I don't think they realize how very important this is to us :shrug: I think they just view time more loosely than we do, but I'm glad he's come around for you :hugs: I've heard you are more fertile for a couple of cycles after a loss (I'm sorry again :hugs:), so I'm sending you some really super sticky baby dust! :dust: :dust: :dust: Have you thought of getting some cheap opk's to try and track o? I found it very confusing at first, but helpful after I figured it out. I ordered the wondfo opk's off ebay for cheap, or they have some at the $ store. It just gives a better idea of when to really get in :sex: mode :haha: Best of luck to you hun! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm trying to go with the flow and not stress myself out with ttc, so lots of :sex: and keeping positive :dance: I'm taking my sister's advice this time around and not testing until at least a week after the :witch: is due to arrive. As long as my cycle stays 28, doomsday should be Dec 2 so maybe I'll get lucky and get an early :xmas10: from :xmas6: .


----------



## mirandaprice

DenyseGiguere said:


> mirandaprice said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, sorry I disappeared for a while. I had a pretty depressing week after my chemical, my hubby said he wanted to wait a few months to try again, and it put me into a really dark mood :cry:
> 
> Friday the 15th I spent all day with my sister in the hospital, she gave birth to a perfectly healthy baby girl, 7lbs 9oz, and as overjoyed as I was at that, I went home all sad, cause hubby still wanted to wait.
> 
> But I guess I must of made him feel guilty, or he was tired of me being mopey, cause it seems he's decided to start trying again! :happydance: And I'm thinking just in time too!
> 
> I don't know if my cycle will be normal or not, but I assume it will be after reading plenty of posts online...which means if I started bleeding Mon the 4th, my O date should of been around the 17th... Im keeping fingers X'd that's the correct date and not sooner. I'm happy to be back in the game none the less :blush:
> 
> I think I caught up reading all the posts I missed, congrats to all the BFPs! And hopefully many more to come!!
> 
> As for the girl posting that negativity on here....:dohh: shame on her. Some people are just nasty like that. Maybe she just needs a :hugs:
> 
> Did I miss something? Who was posting negatively? Nothing but positivity wanted here!! :)
> 
> Glad to hear your hubby changed your mind and you are both ready to try again. Wish you nothing but the best of luck and lots of :dust:Click to expand...

I didn't see the actual comment, it was deleted, but I saw replies to someone being negative when I was scanning through the posts I missed. Only positivity now though! :blue::pink::yellow:


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> Hey Dream - what do you think about starting a new thread once we hit December? I was thinking, that way, we could all move to a new thread and maybe get some newbies? I don't know. What does everyone else think?

yea good idea. :thumbup: TITLE PLEASE.............. Ladies can u all suggest lol


----------



## DD80

"Santa...Bring Us a Baby"
"Get Your Holiday Presents Here!"

That's all I got... It's hard since there are more holidays than Christmas.


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> "Santa...Bring Us a Baby"
> "Get Your Holiday Presents Here!"
> 
> That's all I got... It's hard since there are more holidays than Christmas.

:thumbup:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Letters to Santa.....Bring us a baby. See u all over there x


----------



## Krissykat1006

:thumbup:


----------



## Try2bpatient

Hey ladies...I officially got my BFP this morning at 10 dpo!! Good luck to everyone and baby dust!!


----------



## mirandaprice

Try2bpatient said:


> Hey ladies...I officially got my BFP this morning at 10 dpo!! Good luck to everyone and baby dust!!

 Congrats!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Try2bpatient said:


> Hey ladies...I officially got my BFP this morning at 10 dpo!! Good luck to everyone and baby dust!!

Congrats hun! :happydance:


----------



## loulou82baby

Try2bpatient said:


> Hey ladies...I officially got my BFP this morning at 10 dpo!! Good luck to everyone and baby dust!!

Yay!!!! Congrats to you!!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## DD80

Congratulations!! :flower:


----------

